# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Iron Station Savage Masks IC III

## InTheMachine

Welcome to Thread III! You may read the second thread here!
*Keith*
I still cant believe that Matteos been possessed, Ryker mutters, looking down at the floor. I just hope that hes still in there somewhere and that John and the angels can figure out how to get rid of that damn demon and save him. Hes a real good guy. I miss watchin M3A with him.

Hearing Keith mention KMB, Ryker grins. I saw Siren play against Drake Sunday. Shes _good_. Thatll be fun.

Burnout agreed to _one_ date? Like specifically one? Ryker shrugs. That sounds weird to me, but youre into this chick, so go for it.

*Manny*
Accident? Drake asks. 

He raises an eyebrow at Manny downing and grabbing another beer, but doesnt say anything else. 

*Louis*



> Louis shakes his head slightly. "Nah, I think I've asked for enough favors today. Wouldn't wanna hold you up any longer than I already have." He pauses in thought. "Do you... need a ride back to base? I know you have your 'friends' but I'd imagine they're not the best for keeping a low profile?"


Ill be okay. I have a few tricks up my sleeve, Stella says with lopsided smile. See you later.




> "You know you didn't have to help us with any of this today?" He says looking over to Iris. "I imagine things would've played out differently if you called for help after seeing us, but you didn't. Don't know what your reasons were but I appreciate it. Is there... anything I can do for you? I definitely feel like I owe you for all of this."


Iris shrugs and gives Louis a faint smile. I couldnt let Izzy stay there, and you guys were there to help her. And seeing Ryker She narrows her eyes, looking down at the floor. However much of an ass he was to me then, I cant help but still have feelings for him. Call me stupid, or naive, or whatever, but Id always hoped

She falls silent as an officer trots past the door and shoots a curious gaze at Louis before getting up and poking her head outside to see what the commotions about before she curses under her breath. That idiot, she hisses before she walks out, following the officer.

*Spoiler: If Louis Follows Iris*
Show

As Louis follows her, he spots Ryker at the end of the hallway with several nurses surrounding him. Hes covered in blood from hands to elbows and his shirt is in tatters. The cut on his head has been bound up, but blood is starting to leak through. 

Sir, please, one of the male nurses says as he tries to bar Rykers way. We cant let you leave, not even AMA. Your record shows that AEGIS has to approve, or an attending doctor.

Ryker stops as he sees the cop, with one hand on the butt of his gun, and Iris on their way toward him. 

Iris sighs and shakes her head as she slips around the cop, even as he protests. Ryker, what the hell are you doing? Let these people do their job.

I ****in told them I dont want drugs, he growls as he stares daggers at the nurse in front of him. And what do they do as soon as Im not payin attention? Try to give me ****.

I would too if youve been acting like this the whole time, Iris says. She looks at the head nurse. Can you treat him without anything?

The nurse nods, not taking his eyes off the former villain. If he calms down, we can. Dr. Snowblood should be down in ten minutes or so. We were just trying to make it safer for everyone involved.

Cmon Ryker, Iris says. Give them ten minutes. Ill sit with you and make sure they dont give you anything. Does that work for everyone? she asks, looking at all the nurses and the cop. 

Ryker shifts his gaze to Iris for a long moment before he lets out a short breath and turns around to head back to his room. The nurses send her grateful looks as they follow him and Iris falls in step behind.

----------


## big teej

*Roadside Chat:* 

Nightgaunt sucks in a breath through his teeth and runs his hand through his hair again.  "If I'm honest?  Me on the verge of being out of control."  He pauses a moment before nodding to himself.  "That's the simplest answer, at least."  

Nightgaunt follows Redline's gaze skyward.  "It's something I've always been able to do and just... refused to, at least until. You know. Couple days ago at the market."

----------


## Roguewolf

> Welcome to Thread III! You may read the second thread here!
> *Keith*
> I still cant believe that Matteos been possessed, Ryker mutters, looking down at the floor. I just hope that hes still in there somewhere and that John and the angels can figure out how to get rid of that damn demon and save him. Hes a real good guy. I miss watchin M3A with him.
> 
> Hearing Keith mention KMB, Ryker grins. I saw Siren play against Drake Sunday. Shes _good_. Thatll be fun.
> 
> Burnout agreed to _one_ date? Like specifically one? Ryker shrugs. That sounds weird to me, but youre into this chick, so go for it.


Keith shakes his head and looks at the ground for a moment. It would be odd seeing Matteo, if they could save him, after all this. "I really hope that Seraph was right and that ****er is keeping him around in there. Would see if we could get some books from the Empire but they never really dealt with demons directly before."

He lets out a sigh. "That occult expert with Myriad might have some ideas though. John is going to try and stay in contact with them and see if a plan can be made."  He tilts his head to the side. They probably could have asked the skull earlier if she knew of anything that could help. If only he had thought about it at the time. _Guess John isn't the only one caught in distractions now._

He then smirks thinking about the tournament. "Seriously hate I missed that. It's going to be a good time. No doubts I'll get knocked out by either you, or her, or Draconian, or Esper, but will be cool seein' you give them a run for their money." He grimaces a bit. "That will be a fun, and terrifying match to watch. You and Esper, think we'll need a buffet for that."

He nods at Ryker's shrug. "Yeah, a bit weird. She said mostly agreeing to one since she wants to give me a chance and possibly another if she feels something on it. Suggested a concert Saturday night and now just trying to pick a place for us to eat nearby. John gave me a list of places to check out. Well.... his car Clea did. Read some of the reviews on Yelp for a few places while in the gym."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
As Keith talks about his date plans, Rykers gaze gets a little distant. He opens his mouth to say something and seems to think better of it before he stands. You mind comin with me to the roof? I need a smoke.

He grabs his pack of cigarettes and lighter from his desk and heads out of his room. Once on the roof, he looks at all of the patio furniture before deciding to take a seat on the edge of the roof facing Aubrey Park, letting his legs dangle over the side.

The sun is just starting to set, making the Iron River sparkle as the water runs South. Ryker lights a smoke and takes a drag before offering the pack and lighter to Keith.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Intermission*




> Iris shrugs and gives Louis a faint smile. I couldnt let Izzy stay there, and you guys were there to help her. And seeing Ryker She narrows her eyes, looking down at the floor. However much of an ass he was to me then, I cant help but still have feelings for him. Call me stupid, or naive, or whatever, but Id always hoped
> 
> She falls silent as an officer trots past the door and shoots a curious gaze at Louis before getting up and poking her head outside to see what the commotions about before she curses under her breath. That idiot, she hisses before she walks out, following the officer.


"No idea what's going on but this can't be good..." Louis says as he casts looks over to Izzy. "Hey, I _kinda_ have to see what's going on there but I promise I'll be right back. Don't go anywhere okay?" He flashes a playful smile before slipping through the door, making sure to leave it ajar as he exits.




> As Louis follows her, he spots Ryker at the end of the hallway with several nurses surrounding him. Hes covered in blood from hands to elbows and his shirt is in tatters. The cut on his head has been bound up, but blood is starting to leak through.
> 
> Sir, please, one of the male nurses says as he tries to bar Rykers way. We cant let you leave, not even AMA. Your record shows that AEGIS has to approve, or an attending doctor.
> 
> Ryker stops as he sees the cop, with one hand on the butt of his gun, and Iris on their way toward him.
> 
> ...
> 
> Cmon Ryker, Iris says. Give them ten minutes. Ill sit with you and make sure they dont give you anything. Does that work for everyone? she asks, looking at all the nurses and the cop.
> ...


Louis can't help but be impressed as he watches Iris defuse the situation from his end of the hall. In the short amount of time they've spent together Louis had come to understand that Ryker was a person fueled by his emotions, which made it hard to get through to him at times. However with the right words, coming from the right person, he could occasionally be swayed without force. So what was it about Iris that caused the normally obstinate Ryker to yield? The answer eluded him. Regardless there was one less problem for the Louis to deal with today and he was grateful for Iris' timely intervention.

The tired hero retraces his steps down the hallway and makes his way back into Izzy's room. "So... what'd I miss?" He asks with a smile, as he pulls up a chair to her bedside and rocks foward in it with the back facing the bed.

*Roadside Chat*




> Nightgaunt sucks in a breath through his teeth and runs his hand through his hair again. "If I'm honest? Me on the verge of being out of control." He pauses a moment before nodding to himself. "That's the simplest answer, at least."
> 
> Nightgaunt follows Redline's gaze skyward. "It's something I've always been able to do and just... refused to, at least until. You know. Couple days ago at the market."


"I think that's something we can all relate to. Losing control. Happens to everyone with powers at some point in their lives right?"

Redline pauses.

"So you've always been able to things like that? Like whatever trick you used to get us home back at the clocktower?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> As Keith talks about his date plans, Rykers gaze gets a little distant. He opens his mouth to say something and seems to think better of it before he stands. You mind comin with me to the roof? I need a smoke.
> 
> He grabs his pack of cigarettes and lighter from his desk and heads out of his room. Once on the roof, he looks at all of the patio furniture before deciding to take a seat on the edge of the roof facing Aubrey Park, letting his legs dangle over the side.
> 
> The sun is just starting to set, making the Iron River sparkle as the water runs South. Ryker lights a smoke and takes a drag before offering the pack and lighter to Keith.


Keith looks up at Ryker and sees him about to say something, and is a bit curious. He just nods when Ryker askes about the roof.

"Anytime man. Just say the word." He offers a smile and walks out with Ryker.

All the furniture there was still a bit shocking. It was certainly one way to make an impression but could be a bit overboard. Then again, it was John trying to impress Emi. That and they all had a nice area to just relax in.

He followed Ryker over to the spot he had taken the last time they were out, and took the pack and lighter. He took a drag before handing them back to Ryker.

"Thank you, Ryker." He looked out over the city scape and shook his head. "Also, just realized I shouldnt have gone so crazy on the date plans. Thinkin about it, wonder if we could get a day pass ro something for yall to go somewhere.

He takes another drag. "So what happened with the Rooks?"

----------


## big teej

*Roadside Chat:*

Nightgaunt leans forward, crossing his legs and resting his elbows on his knees.  "Yep."  He says in a resigned tone.  He reaches down and jams a finger into the crack in the pavement.  He drags his finger toward him, his razor sharp nail leaving a groove in the asphalt.  "I can tear reality apart just as easily as this."  

He withdraws his hand and flicks off an ant that had clamped on.  "Something like inertia makes everything snap back, eventually.  There's some other tricks I've been refusing to use that are..."  Nightgaunt trails off, unsure how to describe the full repertoire of abilities he's uncomfortable having, much less using. 

He holds up a hand, palm up then drops it.  "Less readily applicable."  

He leans over and stretches out and grabs his helmet from where it had rolled to a stop and examines it, wiping off the worse of the grit and grime from the battle.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
As Louis returns, Izzy gives him a sleepy smile. Everything okay out there?

A nurse comes in and checks Izzys vitals before she takes a few tubes of blood. How are you feeling?

The Latina shrugs. Hot and cold. Dizzy, but thats getting a little better.

Im going to take this blood to the lab and well see exactly what they gave you, but for now, were gonna keep giving fluids to help flush everything out. The nurse turns to Louis. Are you her boyfriend? If not, Im gonna need you to leave so I can do a physical exam and ask her some personal questions. Itll take 10 to 15 minutes. Theres a couple vending machines down the hall and a small waiting area. Ill come find you there when were done, okay?

*Keith*
Like thatll happen, Ryker scoffs quietly. She still a wanted criminal and Im under house arrest.

The Rooks were lookin for me and they kidnapped a girl to draw me out. Louis and I got one of them to tell us where they were keepin her. We headed to the safehouse and fought with the second-in-command of the Belcaro set, Leo Scardino, and couple of his boys with Raph and Stellas help. Leo messed me up, but we saved the girl and another girl that was there.

Ryker sighs and shifts uncomfortably, taking another few drags.

----------


## PK-Leon

> As Louis returns, Izzy gives him a sleepy smile. Everything okay out there?


"Uhhh... yeah I think so?" He replies somewhat unsure of his answer. "This guy was about to start a fight with the staff in the hallway. I think he was afraid of needles or something but they managed to talk him down by bribing him with a lollipop."




> A nurse comes in and checks Izzys vitals before she takes a few tubes of blood. How are you feeling?
> 
> The Latina shrugs. Hot and cold. Dizzy, but thats getting a little better.
> 
> Im going to take this blood to the lab and well see exactly what they gave you, but for now, were gonna keep giving fluids to help flush everything out. The nurse turns to Louis. Are you her boyfriend? If not, Im gonna need you to leave so I can do a physical exam and ask her some personal questions. Itll take 10 to 15 minutes. Theres a couple vending machines down the hall and a small waiting area. Ill come find you there when were done, okay?


The nurses questions throws Louis off balance for a moment. He opens to his mouth to speak on impulse but thinks better of it. His eyes quickly dart to Izzy then back to the nurse. A number of appropriate responses run through his mind but his overconfidence gets the better of him in the end.

"Not yet." He answers with a bit of playfulness to his tone. "But I'm starting to think the hospital wasn't the greatest choice of venue for a first date." He shrugs comically before getting up from his seat and walking into the hallway. "Thank you for everything. I know we probably caused a lot of trouble for you guys today" He says to the nurse before finding his way to the waiting area.

Louis finds the remote to the wall mounted TV and sits down an empty seat across from it. He flips through several channels until he lands on the local news station and watches the latest headlines until the nurse comes to retrieve him.

----------


## mmdeforrest

Youre still nervous about things because not only she stunningly beautiful, hyper intelligent, out of your league _and_ this is your first serious relationship and it has been less than a week since you started dating  leaving you well within any standard return policy, John thought to himself as East Side base came into view. And after all the excitement today, it was only natural to be a little keyed up  even more than one might expect at the thought of seeing ones stunningly beautiful, hyper intelligent, out of your league girlfriend.

So, how was the rest of your day wouldnt be the kind of thing he would be able to discuss with her at the restaurant. It would be fair game for her to talk about her superheroic life. He would have to stick to talking about the papers he was still theoretically writing and the Foundation quarterly report that he only had a few more days to review.

He could get into the finer points of charitable accounting.

Gripping conversation. 

Okay, John. Stay calm. You can talk about the superhero part of your day in the car on the way there and, over dinner, talk about the cities you have been to recently  London and Geneva, for example. You havent even talked about the _pied-à-terre_ you have there overlooking the lake because of your position with the Foundation. Of course, given her family home in Knightsbridge, that would hardly be an impressive address, but she should know that it would be available to her if she were in the city. 

And, of course, there was Kate and Jeffereys requests. Well, Jefferys anyway. Hed have to ask about Kates request for a call as they were getting into Clea.

Come on, John  he thought as he engaged Cleas turn signal. Keep reminding yourself that she likes you. It will be fine.

And, as Seraph said, try to take the night off.

Itll be delightful  just the two of you.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
Izzy grins as a blush spreads across her cheeks. Yeah, delivery boy. Most girls would be fine with going out after work for dinner or something. This is a pretty serious plot to get me some time off from work, she says in a teasing manner before Louis heads out of the room. 

He finds the normal news for Iron Station. The current headlining story is that Coldfront confronted Exodus today while he was attempting to break into a bank in the Northeast part of the city. Unfortunately, Exodus is still at large. 

*John*
As John pulls into the East Side garage he spots Zack leaned over and elbow deep inside the engine bay of an old black muscle car. Kylie sits in a beat up desk chair with missing arms behind him and off to the side next to a five foot tall metal toolbox. The drawer full of sockets is open, and she picks through them before handing one over to Zack. 

90s rock plays on a small Bluetooth speaker that sits on top of the toolbox.

Kylie waves at John as he pulls in.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> _Accident?_ Drake asks. 
> 
> He raises an eyebrow at Manny downing and grabbing another beer, but doesnÂt say anything else.


Manny pops the cap off the beer and takes another swig. "Yeah. at least that what my father says." Manny can feel himself getting into a foul mood and takes a deep breath.

"Anyway. We shouldn't keep our teammate hanging on. Let's get a move on shall we?" Manny says, smile plastered back on his face.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Like thatll happen, Ryker scoffs quietly. She still a wanted criminal and Im under house arrest.
> 
> The Rooks were lookin for me and they kidnapped a girl to draw me out. Louis and I got one of them to tell us where they were keepin her. We headed to the safehouse and fought with the second-in-command of the Belcaro set, Leo Scardino, and couple of his boys with Raph and Stellas help. Leo messed me up, but we saved the girl and another girl that was there.
> 
> Ryker sighs and shifts uncomfortably, taking another few drags.


Keith huffs a laugh and grins a bit. "Could maybe pull it off with a good enough illusion. Then again that would mean havin someone there for most of it unless Johns magic is just that strong

He grimaced while taking another drag as Ryker explained the situation. It shouldnt be surprising that Ryker went up against someone from the Rooks, but he seemed a bit too down.

Savin two people and beatin down the Belcaro set? Man youve had a busy day. The hell kinda powers did Leo have to do that kinda damage though? Seems like part of its eatin ya.

After another drag, Keith sighs. Dont know what went down but, whatever happened, remember that you saved two people today yeah? He glances over at Ryker. Three if you count yourself there too. Confronting a past is sometimes the best way to move forward. Its confusing and uncomfortable, but a necessary evil.

He looks over the city scape again right fast. Told ya before there would be no judgment from me for anything. Somethin comes up you wanna discus or even just get out, just say the word. He chuckles a bit. Even if its just a sparring match, Ill see about getting a bit tougher so you can go a bit harder for that.

Honestly, its the hardest thing to do. Sometimes it feels like theres a voice in the back of my head telling me Ill never be more than a villain's kid, and thats all anyone will see. But confronting our past,our demons, shows us just how weve grown. Do know that if anyone says anything, or has a trust issue with you, I got your back.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> As John pulls into the East Side garage he spots Zack leaned over and elbow deep inside the engine bay of an old black muscle car. Kylie sits in a beat up desk chair with missing arms behind him and off to the side next to a five foot tall metal toolbox. The drawer full of sockets is open, and she picks through them before handing one over to Zack. 
> 
> 90s rock plays on a small Bluetooth speaker that sits on top of the toolbox.
> 
> Kylie waves at John as he pulls in.


Clea: John asked as they pulled into the garage, Will you ask Nora to let my _particular_ friend and her father know that I have arrived? They are almost certainly aware of that but it is the polite thing to do.

Message sent, Clea replied. You _could_ telepathically let her know, of course.

The etiquette books I have read are somewhat silent on telepathically announcing oneself, John bantered back as he observed Zack and Burnout. I thought it best to err on the side of caution, lest that be be psychic equivalent of pulling up to the front door and honking your horn.

That would be quite gauche, now that you mention it. I am glad to see you treating our _particular_ friend with the respect she deserves.

One tries, he bantered back as he put Clea into her standby mode. It was odd to think of her as never being fully off and that she was sensing the world around her. Getting out, he wondered when she had shifted her hue slightly so that she, once again, wore the black-and-white equivalent of Emis Porches color.

That shift in the color, as well as Cleas comment about respect, here two more pieces to an oddly shaped puzzle that was beginning to come together in his mind  one that did not want to lay flat upon the table and his mind kept shying away from. Likewise, there was something about the two East Siders that teased at his perceptions  although he had to concede that could be the result of a long day and Keiths coltish anxiety about his upcoming date with Burnout. 

Not that he was in any position to cast aspersions.

Still, he wondered.

Good evening, Zack, he said as he closed the door before turning to Kylie and smiling and inclining his head. I dont believe we have been informally introduced, Burnout. When we last met, I had my hood pulled up and Keith introduced me to you as Dee. Im John Kelley, late of Providence and London. Its a pleasure to finally make your acquaintance.

Are you an automotive aficionado as well? Im afraid my knowledge is somewhat limited and I risk embarrassing myself if I were to try to say anything more about this vehicle than it is a black Ford Mustang  a Boss 429, if I am not mistaken.

Of course, he admitted somewhat conspiratorially as he walked around the car and approached the two of them, I only can guess that because it is written on the side of the car. Dont tell Emi, though. I may foolishly try to impress her with an offhand comment like that later. I am, however, fairly confident about my assessment of the color.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith* 
The guy can make whatever touches his palms explode, Ryker says. Hes probably stronger than me, too, and just as tough.

He looks over at Keith as he speaks and then back out over the park toward the river. Youre right about Izzy, one of the girls, he says quietly. I dont mind fightin Rooks. It was bound to happen eventually. He starts to say something else, but he bites it back before he smirks at Keith. You got a long way to go before I can go all out on you.

*John*
Zack nods a greeting and wipes his hands on a towel as Kylie stands and reaches out to John for a handshake. Kylie Thomas. Nice to informally meet you, John.

She shoots the magician a lopsided grin. Not an aficionado, though I do like them. I know my tools though. I grew up on a farm in Texas and spent a lot of time helping my daddy fix old trucks and tractors.

Shes been a huge help, Zacks says as he gets out his phone and pauses the music. Ian and Emi got this car for my birthday over a year ago and Ive been working on it when I had time. Shes great company, and like she said, knows her tools. Saves a lot of time when I can ask for a 1/4 socket _and_ she puts the other one back in the right place. Shes also been helping pick out replacement parts.

And despite that, we still havent gotten it to run right yet, Kylie says with a rueful smile at Zack. Boss Betty here sat in a barn for like 40 years. He just finished installing the new radiator that came in today though, so maybe itll be a little better.

Ian and Emi did a great job picking this thing out, Zack says, gently setting his hand on the roof. I dont wanna ask how much they paid for her, even though shes original and unrestored. Under 2000 of these were made back in the day. I still cant believe that I get to work on something this rare. When they asked me if I could have any kind of classic car to work on, I said a Boss 429 as a joke, he says with a chuckle. I never expected them to actually go find one for me.

_Hi, John,_ Emi says inside his mind. _Ill be down in about 10 minutes. Im still getting ready._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _Hi, John,_ Emi says inside his mind. _Ill be down in about 10 minutes. Im still getting ready._


_Take your time, Emi_, John projected. _Im trying to pick up enough information about cars from Zack and Kylie to impress you later. So far, I have learned that the pretty black car with the silver horsey on it that you and Ian got him is rare. 

Stop me if I am getting to technical for you_, he added impishly.

I can appreciate the need for a neat tool box, he observed. Theres nothing worse than knowing you have the correct tool but cant find it. My skills are all DIY stuff for around the house and basic bicycle repair and maintenance. But the work you two have done is impressive. I never would have guessed this car had sat in a barn for that long. You two must have spent quite a few hours working to get it into this shape.

More time, he suspected, than Keith would have liked.

Where did you pick up your skills, Zack? Are you from a farming family as well?

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi laughs a little. _Dont tell Zack, but that car was just as much of a gift from Kylie as it was from us. As soon as she heard that was what he wanted, she scoured the internet for one that he could work on that wasnt a total rust bucket. Ian and I just provided the funds._ 

The exterior and interior is in great condition, Zack says. There were only two or three little spots of rust under the passenger floorboard that we found when we stripped it to clean everything that were really easily ground out and painted. The engines whats taken the longest. It needed a lot of love. Weve probably spent I dunno, a few hundred hours down here over the last year or so?

Sounds about right, Kylie replies. I dont know how you wouldve done it without my expert tool handing and flashlight holding skills, she jokes, knocking his elbow with hers. 

Zack smiles and nods. Both very important and helpful skills, along with your amazing renditions of Red Hot Chili Peppers songs when the speaker dies, he says looking over at John while shaking his head conspiratorially. Shes finished a whole song without realizing the music was gone one time.

Thats nice of you to say, Zack, Kylie mutters as she punches him not so lightly in the shoulder. 

The fact that your dad knows some guys with a resto shop in Amarillo thatll ship stuff to us helps too. Zack shrugs with a sideways smirk at his teammate before looking back over at the magician. Dont let her fool you, John. She did a ton of work on the interior and did paint correction and a ceramic coat on the outside.

The speaker chirps a text tone and Zack pulls out his phone. After reading it, he scoffs and puts it back in his pocket. 

What was that about? Kylie asks. 

Amber. My ex, he explains to John. 

Kylies eyebrows raise. Ex?

I broke up with her a couple weeks ago. This time for good, he says firmly. Shes gotten really toxic over the past few months. Like demanding to go through my phone and stuff. We fought over a picture I posted on Instagram of Boss Betty. She saw Kylies reflection in one of the mirrors and insisted that I was cheating on her. So yeah, Im done with her.

Why didnt you tell me? Kylie asks. 

He shrugs. Never came up I guess. I thought you didnt like hearing about Amber anyway.

To answer your question though John, I grew up in Clearwater, Florida. Not a farm in sight, Zack says. When I was about twelve my grandpa came to live with my family after my grandma died. My dad bought him an old Corvette Stingray to restore to give him something to do and he taught me everything I know. This Mustang is his dream car, so Im trying to finish it by December to give to him for his 75th birthday.

Kylie, looking slightly lost in thought, glances up at the two boys. Emis asking me to help with her hair. Be back in a few. She heads upstairs into the base. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

Zack watches her go, staring at her butt as she heads up the stairs.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> The guy can make whatever touches his palms explode, Ryker says. Hes probably stronger than me, too, and just as tough.
> 
> He looks over at Keith as he speaks and then back out over the park toward the river. Youre right about Izzy, one of the girls, he says quietly. I dont mind fightin Rooks. It was bound to happen eventually. He starts to say something else, but he bites it back before he smirks at Keith. You got a long way to go before I can go all out on you.


Keith's eyes widen as Ryker explains Leo's powers and then he takes another drag on the cigarette. "Just as tough as you and makes explosions? ****in' hellfire. Least he's gotten taken care of a bit."

When Ryker explains about Izzy, Keith tilts his head. Ryker mentioned two girls though earlier, so why was he only talking about one? Was it something he would rather not talk about, even though he kind of seemed like he wanted to? Not everyone would be as forth coming with the information either. Considering.

Keith shrugged. "Fair enough, bound to happen. And true, I got a long way to go for that. Maybe if I could learn to use my shadows to dissipate some of the damage when I get hit, could take harder hits."

He looked back over at Ryker for a moment. "What happened with the other girl, if you don't mind me askin'? She end up alright?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> To answer your question though John, I grew up in Clearwater, Florida. Not a farm in sight, Zack says. When I was about twelve my grandpa came to live with my family after my grandma died. My dad bought him an old Corvette Stingray to restore to give him something to do and he taught me everything I know. This Mustang is his dream car, so Im trying to finish it by December to give to him for his 75th birthday.
> 
> Kylie, looking slightly lost in thought, glances up at the two boys. Emis asking me to help with her hair. Be back in a few. She heads upstairs into the base. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> Zack watches her go, staring at her butt as she heads up the stairs.


*Spoiler: Ouch. Poor Keith.*
Show

A Notice Roll he doesnt want to make because all he really wants is to go to dinner and be alone with Emi.: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *5*


If my sisters supplies are any measure of things, John observes to aid Kylie in covering her retreat, I think the beauty industry has hardware beat hands down.

_You have incoming. I hope your hairdo is complicated enough to cover for Kylie using your asking for help with it in order for her to leave after finding out that Zack has broken up with Amber for good._ John projected as narrowly as he could in the direction he had sensed Emis thoughts coming to him from. _Or that Zack doesnt notice such things  especially the fact that a lady who can assembly puzzle pieces by telekinetic touch likely wouldnt need assistance with such a task. Given her work on finding the car and her reaction, I gather there are more complications to Keiths date than I knew five minutes ago?_

It was an interesting data point. Kylie appeared to be socially adept enough to manage a potentially awkward social situation both in advance and on the fly. There was no way of knowing if she was aware Zack would be distracted by her physical form as she left, if he was not aware on that level  perhaps due to the absence of a sister of the right age, or if she was desperate and grabbed any excuse she could.

Her poker face was good enough to mask her reactions with any certainty. That Zack had picked up on her dislike of conversations with Amber meant that she sometimes dropped that mask or that she had made her feelings about the woman she appeared to view as a rival clear sometime before today.

Clearwaters on the Gulf Coast, isnt it? John asked, discretely looking into the engine and for any part, other than the radiator and battery that he might be able to identify by sight. The belts were obvious but he would not know any of their names  even if some of their functions appeared obvious enough. Is rust as big a problem down there as it is in Rhode Island or does the lack of salt on the roads keep that at bay?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Raph took care of him all right, Ryker replies, shaking his head. Damn near tore out his throat.

He grinds the remains of his cigarette into the concrete beside him before looking over at Keith. You hearda Lady Orchid?

*Spoiler: Streetwise TN 4*
Show

Lady Orchid is one of the Big 4 of the Rooks that runs The Flower Garden, an underground brothel/escort agency that services some of the upper echelon of Iron Station. 


*John*
_Ah,_ Emi says. _Yes. Kylie has had a serious crush on Zack for quite a while, but hes been dating Amber since he joined the team two years ago. Im sure my hair will look fancy enough to Zack no need to worry._ 

At least tools last, Zack says, glancing over at the large toolbox. Some of that stuff in there is my grandpas from 50 years ago. I doubt the girls have stuff thats more than a couple years old, if that.

He shrugs, watching John observe the engine. Yeah, its Gulf coast, Tampa Bay area. Its not as bad down South, but Clearwaters right on the coast so you gotta look out for the saltwater. Most of the damage to cars down there actually comes from the sun. It can crack your dash, destroy your paint. But as long you wash and wax your car every few weeks, theyll last longer than they would up North.

We dont have to talk about cars, ya know, he says after a moment. His phone chimes again and after reading the text he shakes his head and sighs. Sorry.

*Manny*
Drakes eyes narrow slightly but he shrugs. Sure. 

He turns toward the oven as it beeps and looks down into the appliance as Aeryn floats into the kitchen. 

Its a little early for dinner, isnt it? Drake asks as the alien pulls out two pans full of creamy sauce and chicken thighs out of the oven and sets it on one side of the stove. 

Its for the demon, Aeryn says as he heads over to the fridge and pulls out a bag of spinach. I made enough for everyone else though, if they want some. Itll be ready in about 10 minutes after the spinach wilts and I get the pasta cooked.

He puts the greens in both pans before covering them with tin foil and then fills a large pot with some water and salts it. 

Was that Tuscan chicken? Drake asks. That was great the last time you made it.

Aeryn smiles. Thanks. No tortellinis this time though. They only had some hollow pastas I dont remember what theyre called.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Raph took care of him all right, Ryker replies, shaking his head. Damn near tore out his throat.
> 
> He grinds the remains of his cigarette into the concrete beside him before looking over at Keith. You hearda Lady Orchid?
> 
> *Spoiler: Streetwise TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Lady Orchid is one of the Big 4 of the Rooks that runs The Flower Garden, an underground brothel/escort agency that services some of the upper echelon of Iron Station.


Keith raises and eyebrow and his jaw about drops hearing Raph nearly tore Leo's throat out. "Holy ****......" He took one last drag before grinding the remains into the concrete. "He's gotten insanely powerful in such a short time...."

*Spoiler: Lady Orchid? THAT Lady Orchid?!*
Show

Streetwise: 1d6o6 *7* 1d6o6 *2*


As Ryker mentions Lady Orchid, Keith tilts his head to the side, stopping his field stripping of the cig filter. _Wait does he mean that Lady Orchid? Wait she was there?!_ It was a bit confusing hearing that one of the Big 4 may have been there, more likely it was someone under her. He just nods when it hits him.

"Yeah, she's one of the Big 4 if I remember right. The Flower Garden?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> _Ah,_ Emi says. _Yes. Kylie has had a serious crush on Zack for quite a while, but hes been dating Amber since he joined the team two years ago. Im sure my hair will look fancy enough to Zack no need to worry._ 
> 
> At least tools last, Zack says, glancing over at the large toolbox. Some of that stuff in there is my grandpas from 50 years ago. I doubt the girls have stuff thats more than a couple years old, if that.
> 
> He shrugs, watching John observe the engine. Yeah, its Gulf coast, Tampa Bay area. Its not as bad down South, but Clearwaters right on the coast so you gotta look out for the saltwater. Most of the damage to cars down there actually comes from the sun. It can crack your dash, destroy your paint. But as long you wash and wax your car every few weeks, theyll last longer than they would up North.
> 
> We dont have to talk about cars, ya know, he says after a moment. His phone chimes again and after reading the text he shakes his head and sighs. Sorry.


_Fancy enough for Zack not to notice may result in a decrease in coherence from me. Ill try to prepare myself as best I can. It was quite generous of the two of you to support her in that way._ 

Sadly, he thought, there would be no way to prepare Keith for this turn of events.

No apologies necessary, John offered sympathetically. It cant be easy for you to walk away from a relationship  even if she was driving you away.

Nor, he thought, was Zack entirely reconciled to doing so. Blocking someone was a fairly trivial exercise on a cell phone  even it it took some trial and error, given the intertwining of voice and video calls, instant messaging, social media. With a little trial and error, thought, one could lock all of that down. The only reason one would not is if one was not entirely ready to let go. 

Your grandfather must be quite the gentleman, given the amount of labor you two have invested in restoring this car for him. Are you his only grandchild or just the one about to become his favorite after he lays eyes on a car like this?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Ryker nods. Thats her. So the other girl that was there works for her, he says slowly. I feel like its my fault that she ended up as a whore.

He shakes his head as he bows it. ****, he mutters under his breath as he runs a hand through his hair. 

*John*
_Dont forget that Zack is also Ians best friend, and Kylie is mine. Kylie did almost all of the work anyway. We paid for it and arranged transport._ Emi giggles. _Its just a few braids, John._

I mean, shes made it pretty easy, Zack says. Weve broken up a couple times before and gotten back together, but shes never been so toxic before. This is the first time shes texted me since last Friday and its mostly just to cuss me out. Shes probably drunk.

He looks back over at Boss Betty. My grandpas a pretty great guy. Hes always been patient with me, even when I was a little **** growing up. The time I spent with him taught me a lot and kept me out of trouble before I got shipped out to Myriad training and then here. But now that you mention it, yeah, I am his only grandkid.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> _Dont forget that Zack is also Ians best friend, and Kylie is mine. Kylie did almost all of the work anyway. We paid for it and arranged transport._ Emi giggles. _Its just a few braids, John._
> 
> I mean, shes made it pretty easy, Zack says. Weve broken up a couple times before and gotten back together, but shes never been so toxic before. This is the first time shes texted me since last Friday and its mostly just to cuss me out. Shes probably drunk.
> 
> He looks back over at Boss Betty. My grandpas a pretty great guy. Hes always been patient with me, even when I was a little **** growing up. The time I spent with him taught me a lot and kept me out of trouble before I got shipped out to Myriad training and then here. But now that you mention it, yeah, I am his only grandkid.


Best friend. Such an odd turn of phrase, John reflected. That best, of course, was a particular category  one that usually excluded _particular_ friends from the rankings. Few  even in the most committed of relationships  would think twice about hearing their lover refer to their best friend as someone else, even if everyone knew the partners were actually each others best friend. 

Were he forced to name one, Montcrieff would be the closest thing he had to one, unless partners (not that kind  an identical exclusion, now that he thought of it) didnt count. If so, it would have to be Jeffery, oddly enough. Family (perhaps thats why _particular_ partners were excluded) were never counted as well and he was as close to that as one could get  outside of _particular_ partners, of course. 

It was more than an odd association game or philosophical question for him  even if it were for others. Names and naming resonated so powerfully in Angelical and in his form of magic. In that use of language, such things mattered and each moment of understanding or revelation  even as minor as this  opened new understanding for his work and Work. 

_Only doesnt apply to you the same way it does to others, Emi_, he projected gently, if somewhat besottedly.

Im sorry you are having to deal with that, Zack. It cant be pleasant for you.

How long did it take you to really understand all of this, John said, waving his hand across the engine. From what I understand, this is a lot simpler than a contemporary engine but to an untrained eye, its a bit opaque. If you gave me the numbers, I could calculate the amount of work and horsepower this thing would generate but I really have no sense of how those numbers would be created. I know there are pistons in there someplace that contain explosions and turn a crankshaft but I would be hard pressed to tell you the difference between the crankshaft and the driveshaft even if you dropped them on my head.

What was it about East Side that always produced the image of vehicles and their parts being dropped on his head?

If I had to use magic to make this thing run, I would have an easier time summoning a pair of mustangs to draw it than I would to try and tell which parts to start moving without causing it to work against itself.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Ryker nods. Thats her. So the other girl that was there works for her, he says slowly. I feel like its my fault that she ended up as a whore.
> 
> He shakes his head as he bows it. ****, he mutters under his breath as he runs a hand through his hair.


Keith shudders a bit. It wasn't that he resented the work, but more so the thought of tangling with one of the Big 4. Then again he did think about taking on the Dragonovs. Might be slightly different though either way.

"Oh ****..... That certainly complicates things." He sighs looking back over at Ryker.

"Don't see how it's your fault though man. But do get where you're comin' from. Leading someone we know somewhere, even if it ain't our fault it's rough. Seein'  them go a direction you tried to keep them away from, it sucks."

He runs a hand through his hair. "Maybe not a direct way, but you probably still managed to help her out too. Even if it's just a little bit."

*Spoiler: Keith attempts to Support Ryker.*
Show

Comfort/Support: 2d6+1 *8*


He looks back out over the city. "Who was she? And should we try to help her out again?" Or are you worried that she is going to inspire John to invite her back so he can build on a wing and establish a reform school for wayward women and greater demons?

*Spoiler: Pierce the Mask!*
Show

Pierce the Mask: 2d6+1 *6* +1 =7 (if the selfish use goes through)
Keith attempts to insult John and use comradarie selfishly by commenting on John's continued efforts to invitenothers to the base and reform them.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Drakes eyes narrow slightly but he shrugs. Sure. 
> 
> He turns toward the oven as it beeps and looks down into the appliance as Aeryn floats into the kitchen. 
> 
> Its a little early for dinner, isnt it? Drake asks as the alien pulls out two pans full of creamy sauce and chicken thighs out of the oven and sets it on one side of the stove. 
> 
> Its for the demon, Aeryn says as he heads over to the fridge and pulls out a bag of spinach. I made enough for everyone else though, if they want some. Itll be ready in about 10 minutes after the spinach wilts and I get the pasta cooked.
> 
> ...


"There's quite a few: Ziti, Penne, Rigatoni, Macaroni, Mostaccioli, Chifferi, Ditalini." Manny says, feigning an increasingly Italiain accent as he moves through the list.

"I didn't think Demons ate human food.  Sure they eat humans _as_ food, but this seems surprisingly refined for a demon palette. Then again what do I know. I'm no demonologist." Manny says before a swig of beer.

"Mind if tag along when you present your fare to the captive?  I'd rather like a chat with them if its possible."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Ryker takes a deep breath, still hanging his head. She Aria shes my ex girlfriend. I dated her through high school, until another Rook, Haze, threatened to kill her.

Id kept Aria away from all the Rooks stuff as best I could, and that ****ed Haze off, he says. I knew I couldnt protect Aria from her, so I said a lot of **** to her to get her to break up with me. I thought that was that. We could both move on, ya know? I felt bad about it, but at the time, I didnt know what else to do. I guess I coulda gone to Jesse, but it seemed like a kinda stupid reason to bother him when he has so much other **** to take care of.

He sighs again. Long story short, somethin happened and she ended up using a connection shed gotten from a party I took her to to get in touch with Lady Orchid and start workin for her. If Id been around, I couldve kept her out of that. We coulda found a way to make money elsewhere, without her needin to ya know. I just I feel like an absolute piece of ****. And yet, she told me today when we were at the hospital that Im the one she thinks about when she works. She still ****in loves me after everything I said to her and even though I wasnt there for her when she needed me.

*John*
Its whatever, I guess, Zack says before looking at the Mustangs engine. Once you get the basics, it isnt too hard. You seem like a real smart guy, John, so youd probably be able to get all of this down in a year or two. Of course, having a good teacher helps too. But, doing a full engine tear down isnt a walk in the park. I read a lot of stuff on the internet and watched a ton of videos while I was working on this. Kylie and I also did some video calls with her dad when I wasnt sure I was doing to the right thing. Id be a lot more confident on any other car, but trying to restore something rare makes me nervous.

Basically, the crankshaft is what the pistons turn at the bottom of the engine, he says with a grin. It transfers power to the transmission and then into the driveshaft, which is under the car, and that delivers the power to the rear wheels. 

Kylie would love that, Zack says as John mentions summoning a pair of Mustangs. 

*Manny*
Drake grabs one more beer from the fridge. You two have fun down there with the demon, I guess. Well wait for you to start the movie, he says as he makes his way to the living room. 

Aeryn tilts his head. You think he actually eats people? he says in a horrified manner as he grabs some pasta from the pantry and dumps it into the boiling water.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Drake grabs one more beer from the fridge. You two have fun down there with the demon, I guess. Well wait for you to start the movie, he says as he makes his way to the living room. 
> 
> Aeryn tilts his head. You think he actually eats people? he says in a horrified manner as he grabs some pasta from the pantry and dumps it into the boiling water.


Manny finishes his beer and grabs the last one from the pack "He _might_." Manny says, grinning a bit more freely. "I'd be interested to see _everything_ a demon finds palatable. Who knows? He may be interested in more *exotic* fare." Manny says, eyeing the alien suggestively before cackling. "What is he finds your flesh delectable, Hmm? Even moreso that your cooking? You'd best be careful, Aeryn. You could be next on the menu. mwahahahaha." Manny says the last sentence dripping with sarcasm and laugh cartoonishly evil.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Aeryn shudders as he stirs the pasta, either not seeing or understanding the sarcasm. You dont think he would really do that, do you? He seemed nice enough when I brought him some food earlier. Not any different from any one of us.

I mean, it is a little scary that Seraphs so on edge, but you know, Id kind of expect that, considering what the two of them are, he says as he grabs a colander and strains the pasta.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Aeryn shudders as he stirs the pasta, either not seeing or understanding the sarcasm. You dont think he would really do that, do you? He seemed nice enough when I brought him some food earlier. Not any different from any one of us.
> 
> I mean, it is a little scary that Seraphs so on edge, but you know, Id kind of expect that, considering what the two of them are, he says as he grabs a colander and strains the pasta.


"True, they are opposed diametrically. So I can understand the concern." Manny says, after another confident swig. "What do you know about the demon? You said he didn't seem much different from any of us? Did you get close to him?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Ryker takes a deep breath, still hanging his head. She Aria shes my ex girlfriend. I dated her through high school, until another Rook, Haze, threatened to kill her.
> 
> Id kept Aria away from all the Rooks stuff as best I could, and that ****ed Haze off, he says. I knew I couldnt protect Aria from her, so I said a lot of **** to her to get her to break up with me. I thought that was that. We could both move on, ya know? I felt bad about it, but at the time, I didnt know what else to do. I guess I coulda gone to Jesse, but it seemed like a kinda stupid reason to bother him when he has so much other **** to take care of.
> 
> He sighs again. Long story short, somethin happened and she ended up using a connection shed gotten from a party I took her to to get in touch with Lady Orchid and start workin for her. If Id been around, I couldve kept her out of that. We coulda found a way to make money elsewhere, without her needin to ya know. I just I feel like an absolute piece of ****. And yet, she told me today when we were at the hospital that Im the one she thinks about when she works. She still ****in loves me after everything I said to her and even though I wasnt there for her when she needed me.


Keith raises an eyebrow and is a bit surprised hearing all the details. Haze sounded like a real pain. And far more cruel than Ryker had considered himself to be.

Hearing the entire bit on how much it angered Haze that Aria was kept away from Rook business made Keith think about who may have recruited her for Lady Orchid. It was entirely possible Haze made good on part of that threat, but there's no real way to be certain.

Even then, hearing that she still thought of Ryker like that, Keith nodded and mostly just thought to himself on the subject. It was true that they could have found other ways to make money, and he could have gone to Jesse. But Keith understood not being able to be there to a degree.

"****. Do kinda get what you mean about trying to keep her away from Rook business, and you did what you could then. I have no doubts that Jesse would have tried to help back then either as high ranked as it sounds like you were too, but get what ya mean."

He shook his head. "Makes me wonder if Haze made good on a threat that pushed her to work for Lady Orchid. Either way, doesn't seem like she blames you, and that's something ya gotta keep in mind. She probably knows by now you did it to try and protect her from someone else."

Keith let out a sigh. "Not that thinkin' about it that way is gonna make it much better though. And from how it sounds, you're still there for her when she needs you."

Keith narrowed his eyes and looked back at Ryker. "Might be a deathwish on my part. But wouldn't mind takin' down this Haze."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Kylie would love that, Zack says as John mentions summoning a pair of Mustangs.


Id imagine growing up on a farm in Texas would almost obligate some time with horses, John offered with a smile. Does she do any riding here in Iron Station?

He felt conflicted about that question. It was an obvious opening for Zack if he was interested in taking Kylie on a date  a riding outing, perhaps with a surprise picnic packed in the saddle bags before they arrived and a location scouted on the trail either via a satellite image search or by asking the stable for suggestions. 

It would be the kind of suggestion that he should pass to Keith as an offer for a second date: An event targeted at her interest that is original enough to be interesting and specific enough to her to make it clear he is thinking of her  specifically her and not a generic date scenario.

Of course, she should also at least consider helping his future brother-in-laws beshis girlfriends brothers best friend as well for future family dynamics.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, John. Get it together before you let this line of thought slip to more of the family. Her family. Not yet yours.

Yet?

John tried to clear his self-inflicted confusion before he thought loud enough for Mr. Shaw to overhear him again or in some other way tripped up.

I cant imagine it would take too long to get to a place where horses are stabled. I remember there being stables ten miles or so outside of Providence and if we can squeeze them into Rhode Island I cant imagine them not being here. 

Why was he helping Zack with these hints? He should be trying to figure out how to help Keith  even if it appeared to be increasingly long odds for him to succeed in his endeavors.

Maybe Emi could give him a suggestion to pass on to Keith so he could even the score. Even if he didnt succeed in wooing her, John wanted Keith to at least make a good showing  on the date that Kylie had arranged with an escape plan in mind.

He wasnt even sure Q Division would allow bets on odds that long.

He was failing to clear his head.

Seraph had told him to take the night off  to get some R&R after a complicated day and have a good time with Emi. And he would do just that.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Not much, Aeryn says as he starts to plate up the food. Drake told me a little bit about him after John talked to him in the basement, and I saw him earlier when I brought his breakfast.

He takes a moment to grab a glass of ice water before heading down to the first floor to the suite John had set up. He knocks with a free knuckle before opening the door. 

The demon bows to each of them. I dont believe weve formally met. I am _Extat_ Zylas Vaskiina-ros, former Prince of the second House of Vaskiina.

*Keith*
Nah, Ryker says. When I talked to Aria today, she said she was the one that thought of it. Haze didnt threaten her or anything.

Thats the thing though. He shakes his head, narrowing his eyes. I _wasnt_ there for her. It was total coincidence that saw her today at all. She was there for Leos birthday. Stayed with him all weekend.

As Keith mentions wanting to take down Haze, Ryker looks up at the other hero. Shes bad news, man. Wed need more than just the two of us. And if we take her down, Bramble, the leader of the Redhill set, will come after us. He puts his pointer fingers side by side. Theyre an item. Have been as long as I was a Rook and a little before that.

*John*
Yeah, she has two of her own horses, Zack says, coming closer to show John his phone. She sent me a couple pictures last time she was home. The gold-brown one is Maverick, and the gray one is Belle. Mavs a ranch horse, and she used to ride Belle in barrel races.

He pauses, think about Johns question. I dont think she goes riding anywhere, and I really havent checked for stables. Its a great idea though. I bet shed really like it. Thanks for the idea man. Ill talk to her about it, he says with smile at the magician. 

_Brace yourself, John,_ Emi says with a quiet laugh as the door to the garage opens. Shes dressed in a navy blue a-line dress with lacy sleeves with silver heels. In her right hand is a matched silver clutch. Her hair is braided and then pulled up into a neat bun. She smiles gently at John as she makes her way down the stairs.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Nah, Ryker says. When I talked to Aria today, she said she was the one that thought of it. Haze didnt threaten her or anything.
> 
> Thats the thing though. He shakes his head, narrowing his eyes. I _wasnt_ there for her. It was total coincidence that saw her today at all. She was there for Leos birthday. Stayed with him all weekend.
> 
> As Keith mentions wanting to take down Haze, Ryker looks up at the other hero. Shes bad news, man. Wed need more than just the two of us. And if we take her down, Bramble, the leader of the Redhill set, will come after us. He puts his pointer fingers side by side. Theyre an item. Have been as long as I was a Rook and a little before that.


Keith nods as he understands that it was voluntary. Not much to really do then. Still he wouldn't mind taking down a few other Rooks, even though they should be focused more on the Crowns.

Keith sighs and closes his eyes. Ryker was right, and he couldn't argue either. It's hard to even see some of the good if you're only there in the other person's thoughts. Actually that's not even really good.

"Can't argue much on that, though is a hell of a coincidence." He shrugged.

At Ryker's warning, Keith turned his focus to the reforming hero and nodded as he listened intently. He figured it was crazy to want to take down someone that high up, but then again he was already part of one unseen war. Why not another?

"****, that would near about turn into another all-hands situation then. And a ton of planning." He thought for a moment. It would definitely turn into a worse situation than the Dragonovs. That's only because Bramble may just go farther for Haze as a lover. That, and it makes you do stupid things like decide to settle for a concert that was suggested.

_Whoa Keith, you have a crush, but you ain't actually in love yet are ya?_ He found himself thinking. Sure he would gladly tear down someone that hurt Kylie but..... Would she even notice as much as she focuses on Zach? Is this all just a lost cause? If only he could think of something that would just be amazing.

"Think we could get a plan in place or think of one to go with eventually? Who knows what kinda crazy **** these demons are gonna prepare us for." He chuckled a bit. "But seriously, I won't go after any of them solo, can promise ya that. Would need a ton of plannin' and info with that." He shook his head. "One day I'll bring a sane idea to ya."

"At least for now, we know the Rooks aren't with the demons anyway."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Yeah, she has two of her own horses, Zack says, coming closer to show John his phone. She sent me a couple pictures last time she was home. The gold-brown one is Maverick, and the gray one is Belle. Mavs a ranch horse, and she used to ride Belle in barrel races.
> 
> He pauses, think about Johns question. I dont think she goes riding anywhere, and I really havent checked for stables. Its a great idea though. I bet shed really like it. Thanks for the idea man. Ill talk to her about it, he says with smile at the magician. 
> 
> _Brace yourself, John,_ Emi says with a quiet laugh as the door to the garage opens. Shes dressed in a navy blue a-line dress with lacy sleeves with silver heels. In her right hand is a matched silver clutch. Her hair is braided and then pulled up into a neat bun. She smiles gently at John as she makes her way down the stairs.


In for a penny, in for a pound, John thought to himself.

If the riding trails are long enough, you might want to pack a picnic, he suggested as he heard Emis warning and turned to the door. You could probably arrahhanange it with the stable.

He cleared his throat. 

It didnt noticeably help.

Hi, he said gently, not caring if his smile was foolish or not. We were just talking about horses. Not this kind  well, the kind in the engine as well as the car, he offered, pointing at the engine before referencing Zacks phone. The real ones. 

Not that the Mustang isnt be began.

He bowed his head for a moment and looked back up with a self-deprecating laugh. You look lovely, Emi, stepping forward to greet her. Thank you for agreeing to come out to dinner with me.

The higher-order portions of his brain that remained aloof of his incoherence noted that she was wearing the color he suspected her mother favored this evening and that Zack had tacitly admitted to him that he planned to ask Kylie out. The question would be if he was going to choose a date before, after, or  worse case scenario  the same day as Keith would be taking her to dinner. 

Maybe Emi would let him know what her favorite flowers were. 

Or maybe he could begin to hang out with Kylie while she was pulling bodyguard duty.

No. Miss Balinskis crush on her brother-in-law would just exchange one woman carrying a torch for another.

He swept the table clear of puzzle pieces in his mental palace. It was not his place to arrange Keiths love life. Sure, he could help and offer advice when asked and even nudge him in the correct direction if he missed something. But it was not up to him to find a rebound relationship for him. 

He was still smiling foolishly and lost in Emis eyes and had been silent for a moment too long. 

Sorry. Even with your heads up, I managed to find myself overwhelmed  although I suspect if you had warned me last week it still would not have been enough time for me to prepare. Shall we go?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Not much, Aeryn says as he starts to plate up the food. Drake told me a little bit about him after John talked to him in the basement, and I saw him earlier when I brought his breakfast.
> 
> He takes a moment to grab a glass of ice water before heading down to the first floor to the suite John had set up. He knocks with a free knuckle before opening the door. 
> 
> The demon bows to each of them. I dont believe weve formally met. My name is Zylas Vaskiina-ros, Prince of the second House of Vaskiina.


Manny returns the bow. "Manny Vincent, a pleasure. I can safely admit I wasn't expecting royalty or a sense of Nobility amongst Demons. I mean I assumed a hierarchy of some sort, but this is genuinely impressive. Are you aware your nobility has parallels to the Mortal realm? Also you presence here brings up another great question How in the hell did you get trapped?" Manny says before realizing he's taking a genuine interest in the demon. "I'm sorry, where are my manners. I'll put on some tea. and perhaps Later we can discuss how events have come to pass for you? I'm sure your story is quite fantastic. Especially as a _former_ prince."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
I suppose if youve only ever seen Lesser Demons, I can understand why you may believe that all demons are nothing but animals, Zylas says somewhat coolly as his tail flicks behind him. But yes, we have nobles and a strict hierarchy, similar to humans. I can trace my ancestry back almost 7000 years to when my House was founded.

He inclines his head again as Aeryn hands him his food and drink. You are the chef, yes? I asked Dee to give you my compliments not too long ago when he visited. Did he pass along the message?

The alien nods. Yes, he did. Im glad you liked it. My names Aeryn, by the way.

A pleasure to meet you both, he says as he brings his food to the small table just beyond the living room. Though Im afraid of you want tea, youll have to get it from upstairs. I dont currently have anything here. I hope youll excuse me for eating in front of you. After this morning, Ive been looking forward to this meal since Mimi told me you would be serving me again.

Aeryn watches as Zylas cuts into the chicken and opens his mouth to take a bite. He spots the demons large, pointed canine teeth; looks at his razor-sharp nails and the eight inch long serrated barb at the tip of his tail and swallows nervously, remembering Mannys words from earlier. Ill leave you guys to it. Tell Mimi if you want more, and Ill bring it down. I made extra.

Zylas glances up quizzically as Aeryn leaves before continuing to answer Manny. Since the first contract was made between a demon and a human so many millennia ago, we have been unable to resist being summoned if the summoner knows our True Name. A proper circle, or warded area like these rooms, can hold us captive, if the summoner or warder is powerful enough.

*Keith*
If were gonna take down anyone, Id rather focus on the Crowns. Theyre the ones usin the demons, Ryker says, looking out on the city again. Jesses a bad dude, but least hes not sacrificing a ton of innocent people to summon monsters.

He sighs, pausing for a long moment. Thats not the only thing about Aria. She kissed me, earlier today. I dont know if I should tell Sid about it or not. Sids already been kinda weird the last couple days, he says, leaning back on his hands. He winces slightly as he puts a little too much pressure on his left arm and shifts his position. 

*John*
Kylie follows Emi down, looking more with it than when shed retreated upstairs. You two have fun.

It was nice talking with you, John, Zack says with a mini salute. Thanks for the idea.

Emi takes Johns hand and allows him to take her to the passenger side of the car and open the door for her. Thank you, John. Youre looking smashing yourself.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Emis silver wedges are exactly an inch tall, so that John is still taller than her



Good evening to you as well, Clea, she says as she gets in the car.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Kylie follows Emi down, looking more with it than when shed retreated upstairs. You two have fun.


Well try. It was a pleasure unofficially meeting you, Kylie.




> It was nice talking with you, John, Zack says with a mini salute. Thanks for the idea.


Happy to help, Zack. Good luck with the Mustang.

Move one: Thanks for the idea.Counter-move, following our departure: What idea is that, Zack?Move: John and I were talking about how he would need to summon actual horses to get it to move, since he didnt understand engines. You know, as one does when hanging out with magicians who happen to be your best friends boyfriend  who I am getting on quite well with. When I told him you had horses, he asked if you rode and I thought, by way of thanking you for all of your help with the car, that I take you out riding somewhere  if we can find a place and if you would be interested.




> Emi takes Johns hand and allows him to take her to the passenger side of the car and open the door for her. Thank you, John. Youre looking smashing yourself.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Emis silver wedges are exactly an inch tall, so that John is still taller than her
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening to you as well, Clea, she says as she gets in the car.


Good evening to you, _particular_ friend, Clea returns as John closes the door. I hope you are faring well this evening.

*Spoiler: John? Paying close attention to Emi? What a surprise!*
Show

Noticing the heels  not that he was looking at her legs or anything.: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *15*


John didnt exactly have to tear his eyes away from Emi as she slid into the seat and greeted Clea and managed to not study her figure more than a split-second too long. He did, however, have to take a deep breath as he closed the door to steady himself somewhat. 

The heels, his higher order functions noted, were precisely measured to match his height. The tricky part would be to gauge if she had made that choice for his benefit or for hers. For some women, matching height mattered  aesthetically and, perhaps, a little self consciously. Given how long and shapely her legs were, that could havebeensomethinginhighscho.

Not that he was looking. At least not disrespectfully.

Anyway, the height question wasnt something that bothered him. After all, she was a thousand feet tall, metaphorically speaking, and the best he would be able to do next to her is provide an appropriate backdrop  as a gentleman should. The lady is the one who should be permitted to stand out to the degree to which she is comfortable. 

Still, it would be a delicate topic to broach. He would have to give it some thought.

Not that he was going out of his way to think about her legs. 

Get ahold of yourself, John.

He looked down and smiled contentedly as he half-heard Emi and Clea chatting before glancing up at Zack and Kylie.

He hoped they would be happy  even if Keith would not be. 

Well see how much grief I get about my knowledge of cars from the two of them on the way to the restaurant, John said to them with a wry smile as he moved to his own door. See you soon!

It seems to be an evening for being introduced to older, powerful cars, John observed in as offhand a manner as he could while getting in and putting on his seat belt. One Black Boss Mustang and a flat grey Monte Carlo that someone parked at West Side.

There was an audible huff followed by a pause from Clea. You only knew that because you read it off the boot and remembered it because of its connection to James Bond, didnt you 007, Mark Two?

Its a perfectly legitimate mental palace association, John protested, only belatedly recognizing that he was working Cleas side of the street.

And thats really all you know about it, isnt it? Clea pressed. 

Well, my mind was on other things at the time, he evaded, like the phone calls we had to place.

In fairness to John, Clea offered with only a hint of condescension, he wasnt there when he rolled in with Redline behind the wheel. Id theorize he is heavily modified, immaculately cared for, with a six-speed manual transmission and customized for street racing. I would suggest also fast getaways but the paint job and customization makes it too easily picked out from the air  assuming the customizer thought through such things.

Id offer more but the Monte Carlo was more of the strong, silent type than a talker. Besides, John has two questions that have come in for you from Rhode Island. I would normally not mention it but the sight of you does tend to drive him to distraction.

Thank you, Clea, I did remember, John said with mock patience before turning to look at Emi. Although what she said about the distraction is accurate. The second call we placed was to my sister and Jeffery was there. She wanted you to know they would be at Daves Coffee for a little while if we wanted to call and say hello. Jefferey wanted me to ask if you would allow him to design something for you. It turns out you were the focus of the class discussion in one of his design classes at the Rhode Island School of Design.

You dont have to say yes to either request, he quickly added, turning to face forward again beforehand got any more lost in her eyes than he already was. But I promised that I would ask.

She was so very beautiful and so spectacularly special. 

He definitely had it bad.

He cleared his throat before his emotions overwhelmed him. 

Did I forget anything, Clea?

Only that you promised Seraph that you would take the night off and enjoy your time with Emi, she observed as she tried to cover for him. I mention it only for completeness, _particular_ friend  since he was going over the promises he made to people as we drove. It was something of an unnecessary promise, of course. How could anyone not enjoy their time with you, right John?

John smiled openly but kept his eye on the road. Clea may have sent that one over the plate for him but it all but confirmed his suspicions. Just so, Clea. It would be a great mystery to me if someone claimed they could not.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> I suppose if youve only ever seen Lesser Demons, I can understand why you may believe that all demons are nothing but animals, Zylas says somewhat coolly as his tail flicks behind him. But yes, we have nobles and a strict hierarchy, similar to humans. I can trace my ancestry back almost 7000 years to when my House was founded.
> 
> He inclines his head again as Aeryn hands him his food and drink. You are the chef, yes? I asked Dee to give you my compliments not too long ago when he visited. Did he pass along the message?
> 
> The alien nods. Yes, he did. Im glad you liked it. My names Aeryn, by the way.
> 
> A pleasure to meet you both, he says as he brings his food to the small table just beyond the living room. Though Im afraid of you want tea, youll have to get it from upstairs. I dont currently have anything here. I hope youll excuse me for eating in front of you. After this morning, Ive been looking forward to this meal since Mimi told me you would be serving me again.
> 
> ...


Manny grins as the alien leaves them be as he intended. "Thank you, Aeryn. And please by all means." He gestures as the Demon feasts on the meal. "And please accept my apologies, I meant no disrespect when it came to the nobility of your kind, merely pointing out what I believe to be an interesting parallel. One can assume it comes with a lot of the similar traditions and trappings: Political marriages to strengthen loyalties and bonds, the occasional usurper or wars between the houses when lineages and rites of succession are questioned, that sort of thing. If my countries own --_storied_ history and Game of Thrones has taught me anything is that the nobility, no matter the place, era, or peoples, is rife with drama."  Manny says crossing his leg. 

"While I don't intend to take up an immense amount of your time. I'd like to know more about your nobility. Specifically, the mentioning of you being a former prince. I don't mean to pry if that is a sensitive subject or a mantle you didn't intend to take. I'd rather think that story could be interesting and would hear it if you're willing to tell it."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> If were gonna take down anyone, Id rather focus on the Crowns. Theyre the ones usin the demons, Ryker says, looking out on the city again. Jesses a bad dude, but least hes not sacrificing a ton of innocent people to summon monsters.
> 
> He sighs, pausing for a long moment. Thats not the only thing about Aria. She kissed me, earlier today. I dont know if I should tell Sid about it or not. Sids already been kinda weird the last couple days, he says, leaning back on his hands. He winced slightly as he puts a little too much pressure on his left arm and shifts his position.


Keith nods in agreement. They needed to focus on the immediate threat and already owed the Crowns.

"Good point. Can always be a project for much later." He thinks back to a lot of what Ryker had to him about Jesse. Then he started wondering what brought Jesse and Coldfront to nearly kill each other and then make a deal. Something didn't add up there.

Oh right, and still needing to confirm date plans. The more he thought about it, the more Kylie said it was unfair rang in his ears. He wasn't exactly being fair to her pushing it when she had feelings for Zack. Then again, what's one date compared to a massive crush?

He couldn't help but sigh. And Rykers recounting of meeting Aria brought him back.

"Oh ****..... Would say honesty is the best idea. But weird how?"

----------


## PK-Leon

*Making Connections*




> He finds the normal news for Iron Station. The current headlining story is that Coldfront confronted Exodus today while he was attempting to break into a bank in the Northeast part of the city. Unfortunately, Exodus is still at large.


"So even Windy couldn't catch this guy huh?" Louis says to himself in slight amusement. "But why does his name sound so familiar?" He leans his head back against the wall and closes his eyes. It takes a few moments but eventually something clicks.

_Exodus. That's the same guy who was caught robbing banks and storefronts for Vibrato right?_

Louis opens his eyes and removes his phone from his jacket pocket. He types a message to Mimi asking her to pull any information she can find on Exodus and add his profile to the rogue's gallery alongside a list of several rooks of import who's names he provides.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Ryker shrugs. Shes been kinda distant, I guess? Like usually shes always holdin my hand or somethin when were together, but the last two days she hasnt. It started Sunday night after me, her, Stella, and John played cards. I left for a little while to check on Aeryn and theyd all gone to talk in Sids room. Later, we were layin in bed and she was acting like she wanted to talk  about somethin, but she never actually said anything.

Im worried about her. Eidolon told me after him and Siren fixed her to be careful with her, like mentally. He said that mental stress could cause her to lose it again, if it was bad enough. He said they couldnt completely fix her head, that she woulda been hurt if theyd kept goin.

He quiets, shifting positions again. He rubs the head of the viper tattooed on the back of his right hand for a moment before continuing. I wouldnt be worried if it was one little kiss. I think Sid would understand, ya know, she kissed me and I didnt kiss her back. But it wasnt. My guts are all twisted up over it.

*John*
Emi laughs lightly at John and Cleas exchange. Ill be totally honest, I much prefer newer cars like yourself, Clea. Zack and Kylie can keep their old dinosaur without power steering and ABS, she says before John asks her about speaking with Kate and Jeffery. I wouldnt be opposed to it. Either request. We should have time before we arrive at the restaurant.

*Manny*
That does sound correct, Zylas says as he takes another bite. He swallows and thinks for a moment, his red eyes flicking up to meet Mannys. My House was destroyed by another, lower House. I was away on a diplomatic mission in one of the lower planes, so I dont have all the details, but I know that my parents are dead, and my House has been usurped by _Urvaan-et_, the 1st House of the 2nd plane of _Vanuusha_.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emi laughs lightly at John and Cleas exchange. Ill be totally honest, I much prefer newer cars like yourself, Clea. Zack and Kylie can keep their old dinosaur without power steering and ABS, she says before John asks her about speaking with Kate and Jeffery. I wouldnt be opposed to it. Either request. We should have time before we arrive at the restaurant.


Full disclosure: John offered as he reached for his phone, hoping she would not change her mind. There is a bit of _schadenfreude_ that is being indulged in with the thought of speaking to you. The high society set that enjoyed snubbing me and others is at a nearby table and Jefferey is enjoying the reaction of one gentleman in particular at learning that you and I are dating.

Oh, and just so we have our stories in alignment, I have kept to what has happened minus all of the superhero stuff. We happened to meet when a mutual acquaintance introduced us at Amity Court one day. We had tea, traded notes on London, and you were curious enough when I offered to make you high tea at the place where I am staying that you accepted. I figure if we keep it close to what happened, we stand less of a chance of forgetting what we said.

Clea, can you, he began as the sound of a gas motor was generated. He smiled. Thanks, Clea.

Happy to help, John Clea replied. Im patching you through to Kate now and am assuming primary control of the driving. Make sure you try to pretend to watch the road.

I didnt expect to hear from you again this quickly, Kate said, answering the video call partway through the second ring. Based on the smile on your face, and the fact you are holding your phone instead of having it in a cradle, I think I know why!

Tell me its true, boyfriend! Jeffery said, leaning into the picture.  

Its true, John said as he glanced between the phone, the road, and Emi. We only have a few minutes before we get to the restaurant, but she agreed to say hello. Emi: he said passing the phone over, This is my sister Kate and our friend  who is as much a brother as a friend, Jeffery Novas  both of Providence, although you may detect Jefferys parents Cape Verdean origins vibrating beneath our regional accent.

Oh, my God, you are even more stunning than in your pictures, Jeffery said.

Kate nudged her best friend and beamed at Emi. Its a pleasure to meet you. Id say John has told us all about you but hes been a little incommunicado since letting us know you and he have been seeing one another. Usually, I would be upset that he is burying himself in a mathematical puzzle or history book but if youre the reason, I am absolutely delighted.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi smiles into the camera, holding it precisely to keep her at the best angle. Its a pleasure to meet you both, Kate, Jeffrey. And thank you for the compliment. I was flattered to hear that I was spoken about in one of your design classes.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi smiles into the camera, holding it precisely to keep her at the best angle. Its a pleasure to meet you both, Kate, Jeffrey. And thank you for the compliment. I was flattered to hear that I was spoken about in one of your design classes.


I think it was closer to gushed over than spoken of, Jeffery offered. Ive been holding off on casually-not-casually dropping it into conversation that I knew someone who knew you but this is going to be so much more wonderfully implausible. I hope that John already mentioned this, but I didnt want to throw away this shot: Would you let me design something for you for the class? I dont know how we would work that out but I am willing to do what it takes.

Id be more upset with you, Jeffery, if your getting to design something for her wouldnt make it more likely she and I could meet in person, Kate said, smiling at her friend. If John hasnt mentioned it, moms pot roast has been declared fantastic by a handful of diplomats whose names I cant disclose but you could pluck from Johns mind, if you are curious enough  if he hasnt come up with some magical way of keeping his thoughts to himself. And she would figure out a way to ground me if I did not invite you up to the house to try it.

I can vouch for Mamma Twos pot roast. It is to dee-eye-eee-die for!

I have asked and have invited her, John offered, delighted that things at least appeared to be starting off on the right foot but a little taken aback by Kates turn of phrase. She offered a three date minimum before agreeing to travel with him, he recalled. This was date three  but he was not going to push that. If Kate, however, did, he was not going to object.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Roadside Chat*




> Nightgaunt leans forward, crossing his legs and resting his elbows on his knees. "Yep." He says in a resigned tone. He reaches down and jams a finger into the crack in the pavement. He drags his finger toward him, his razor sharp nail leaving a groove in the asphalt. "I can tear reality apart just as easily as this."


Redline watches Nightgaunt's demonstration out of the corner of his eye. "Really? That's... impressive to say the least." He says, somewhat at a loss for the right words.




> He withdraws his hand and flicks off an ant that had clamped on. "Something like inertia makes everything snap back, eventually. There's some other tricks I've been refusing to use that are..." Nightgaunt trails off, unsure how to describe the full repertoire of abilities he's uncomfortable having, much less using.
> 
> He holds up a hand, palm up then drops it. "Less readily applicable."
> 
> He leans over and stretches out and grabs his helmet from where it had rolled to a stop and examines it, wiping off the worse of the grit and grime from the battle.


"Listen... I'm not going to say that I know exactly what you're going through because I don't, but I'll tell you what Red told me a while back. 'If you spend every day running away from who you _really_ are you'll end up living a life filled with regret.'"

He reaches out in front of himself with an open hand and grasps at a ball of flame that materializes out of thin air. He holds the fireball palm up and watches the flames dance between his fingertips. "Our powers are a lot like fire in a way. They can burn steady, serving as a guiding light for others, or they can be unleashed, setting everything around us ablaze. Only you can decide what to do with 'em but regardless of that decision there's no denying that they're a part of you."

"I've given it a lot of thought since I've first talked with Red and honestly... I think she's right. The powers we wield make us burn brighter than those around us whether we want to or not. So why not embrace 'em? If you're gonna stand out anyway then you might as well be the brightest damn star in the sky ya know?" He smiles. The ball of flame swells in size, swaying wildly for a few seconds before Redline closes his hand extinguishing the illusory flame. Thin wisps of smoke rise up from the spaces between his fingers.


*Spoiler: Heroic Tradition*
Show




> When you give someone the advice that you think your mentor would give, you can roll +the label your Mentor embodies (Danger) to comfort or support someone instead of rolling +Mundane


11 - 1 (Angry) = 10!




> On a hit, they hear you; they mark potential, clear a condition, or shift labels if they open up to you.  On a 10+ you can also add a Benny to the team pool or clear a condition yourself.  (You decide if theyve opened up.)


Nightgaunt may mark a potential, clear a condition, or shift labels if he opens up to Redline!

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Ryker shrugs. Shes been kinda distant, I guess? Like usually shes always holdin my hand or somethin when were together, but the last two days she hasnt. It started Sunday night after me, her, Stella, and John played cards. I left for a little while to check on Aeryn and theyd all gone to talk in Sids room. Later, we were layin in bed and she was acting like she wanted to talk  about somethin, but she never actually said anything.
> 
> Im worried about her. Eidolon told me after him and Siren fixed her to be careful with her, like mentally. He said that mental stress could cause her to lose it again, if it was bad enough. He said they couldnt completely fix her head, that she woulda been hurt if theyd kept goin.
> 
> He quiets, shifting positions again. He rubs the head of the viper tattooed on the back of his right hand for a moment before continuing. I wouldnt be worried if it was one little kiss. I think Sid would understand, ya know, she kissed me and I didnt kiss her back. But it wasnt. My guts are all twisted up over it.


Keith tilts his head to the side slightly confused and realizes he may be the worst person for Ryker to talk to this about. He wasn't very experienced at dealing with this stuff and had no idea what would even be the best course of action. Questioning and information gathering were definitely going to be necessary for this. So that he didn't blow up Ryker and Sid by giving bad advice.

"Wait Sunday night after his date with E... Siren? He was probably talkin' with them about advice for dates and how to approach feelin's or somethin'." Keith huffs a laugh thinking about how he felt so nervous around Kylie and looks down a bit. "Guy has it bad for only knowin' her about 24 hours just from that day. Course, I can't say much. Thinkin' about it I had it bad for Burnout and now it's confusin' thanks to ****in' Blitz...."

He shakes his head. "Mostly assumin' that's what they talked about since that's what I talked with Sidney and Stella about the other day to with Yuki. Though, that was less about feelings and more, 'how bad has this already gone?'" He shrugged.

"Maybe she just wants to hear your feelings too or something, or she wants to talk about it. We've all seen how you look at her but sometimes I guess women just need to hear how ya feel. That's what uncle's always said anyway, then followed up with actions speak louder than words so just makes it even more confusin'."

He grimaced a bit. "So nothing else could be done? ****...."

Even hearing about the fact that Ryker was confused about the kiss and ended up giving in to it, Keith couldn't blame him entirely since that was someone he desperately cared about. This was an insanely complicated situation.

"I think you're right she would understand in that situation. But hearin' that it wasn't...." Keith thought for a moment trying to find the right words. "**** man, I don't even know. I'd probably say that you should tell her when the time is right, but also tell her how you feel about her. The second part as soon as you can though, she probably just wants to hear what you feel for her."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> That does sound correct, Zylas says as he takes another bite. He swallows and thinks for a moment, his red eyes flicking up to meet Mannys. My House was destroyed by another, lower House. I was away on a diplomatic mission in one of the lower planes, so I dont have all the details, but I know that my parents are dead, and my House has been usurped by _Urvaan-et_, the 1st House of the 2nd plane of _Vanuusha_.


"I'm --sorry for your loss, Zylas." Manny says think about he gossip-seeking inquiry turned up a glimpse of great personal tragedy. He looks away as his face for a moment grows hot with embarrassment before he return his gaze back to the demon.

"How long has it been since you were summoned? and I apologize if I'm reopening old wounds. There's a very wild set of circumstances that let to you being in the lair of a villain we have scarely little useful information on, and I'd like to know what you know. Though I'm sure Dee has spoken to you since you've made a pact with him."

----------


## big teej

*Breakthrough?*

Raphael stares at his red-hued reflection in Nightgaunt's helmet.  As Redline talks, recent, bloody memories rise unbidden to the forefront of his mind.  Competing with his teammate's perception and insistence on the world. 

Amity Court... killing the members of The Dark Watch... his lack of regret over it.... his willingness to do it again. 

The Jewelry Store robbery, where all this started, facing down Julien and Menagerie and Emeric... His willingness to put himself at risk to save others, coupled with his callousness towards their survival. 

The Ritual Site, ripping Zalta's heart out.

The Church Balcony, with Menagerie Stella... the promise he'd made, and now fulfilled. 

The Treasure Trove, killing Deux, rescuing Stella's mother and Running Away with Zylas.

Leo, now, and the flow of crimson, readily available... the taste of it.

Raphael's gaze drifts off the helmet, toward Redline, but stops short of looking at his face.  "What if..." he says with a frown. 

He takes a deep breath and tries again, "What if 'who you really are' is someone...... or something, Horrible?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The demon inclines his head again. Thank you.

I do not know how long ago I was summoned, Zylas says. It was many eclipse cycles that I was trapped in the circle. I was starved, almost depleted of magic, several times, but a frogman would return every so often to feed just a little bit of magic into the circle to keep me alive. I was so weak I couldnt resist when some people came to steal my blood. Dee called them Crowns, and that they are using my blood to make some kind of drug.

He takes a drink of water before continuing, The dimension became unstable and several earthquakes cracked the circle enough for me to escape. Several more eclipses passed and a few gatorman entered. It seemed they were looking for something each time, but I couldnt help myself from siphoning the magic that created them.

*Keith*
Ryker hops onto his feet and paces on the lip of the roof, sticking his hands in his pockets. After a full minute, he stops and turns on his heel to face Keith. The last time I told someone I loved them, they died.

He looks down at the concrete. I care about Sid. I really, _really_ do. More than anyone Ive ever met. Shes an amazing woman. But I I cant tell her that.

*John*
Sure, Emi says to Jeffery. I can have a John send you my measurements, if that would help. Im looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

She glances over at John. Maybe I could be convinced to head up to Rhode Island. John tells me its very beautiful. And, I do need to make it fair. Hes already met my father and my brother face to face.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The demon inclines his head again. Thank you.
> 
> I do not know how long ago I was summoned, Zylas says. It was many eclipse cycles that I was trapped in the circle. I was starved, almost depleted of magic, several times, but a frogman would return every so often to feed just a little bit of magic into the circle to keep me alive. I was so weak I couldnt resist when some people came to steal my blood. Dee called them Crowns, and that they are using my blood to make some kind of drug.
> 
> He takes a drink of water before continuing, The dimension became unstable and several earthquakes cracked the circle enough for me to escape. Several more eclipses passed and a few gatorman entered. It seemed they were looking for something each time, but I couldnt help myself from siphoning the magic that created them.


Manny nods to the Prince's words. "Understandable to say the least, Having your blood stolen to make a recreational drug for random humans sounds absolutely barbarous. Let take a step back if you don't mind. This frogman i believe he calls himself the River King. Is there anything you remember about him? If he was the one that summoned He had to know of your true name. And have the ability to construct an immensely strong ward to keep you in that place for so long. Is it possible that he is in concert with other Demons? Maybe even those attempting to doom your house? Would there be a way for us to tell?" Manny asks, sounding uncomfortably like Bernie when he is grilling him for info.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Sure, Emi says to Jeffery. I can have a John send you my measurements, if that would help. Im looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


 John knew, in the abstract, that Jefferey designing and making a bespoke dress  he assumed it was a dress, although he had no reason to  would require him to be in the possession of Emis measurements. Given his recent reflections on her legs, however, John felt himself begin to blush. It was quite irrational for him to do so, of course. All it would be is a set of numbers (a surprisingly extensive number of measurements, if the measurements for his uniform suit and his tuxedo were anything to go by). But those numbers somehow felt a little intimate in a manner that he could not put his finger on.

Jeffery gasped. Really?! Because I already have some sketches  although I didnt dare think Id get to actually use them. Ill send them to John so he can pass them along  so long as he promises not to peek. My goal is to make his heart skip two beats when he sees you in what I have in mind just to make sure he knows hes alive.

Thats an intimidating thought, John observed with a smile, trying to figure out how to control the color in his cheeks. I promise to let the two of you surprise me, Jefferey.




> She glances over at John. Maybe I could be convinced to head up to Rhode Island. John tells me its very beautiful. And, I do need to make it fair. Hes already met my father and my brother face to face.


He might have driven off the road if Clea had not been monitoring him closely.

What would it take to convince you? Kate asked while John glanced at Emi with a smile as true as the one in the pictures they had taken at the West Side base. We already have a meeting with your designer and moms pot roast on offer. We can also arrange a clarinet solo by my brother, if you would be interested, and we can promise to try and keep dads storytelling within limits.

Can we back up to the part about meeting your father and your handsome brother? Jefferey asked playfully. 

You can ask her over dinner, Casanova, Kate responded playfully but firmly. I suppose it isnt too surprising John has met them, given that he would have to pick you up and your father has arrived in Iron Station recently. I hope he passed muster.

Whether he did or didnt, mom and dad will be excited to hear you are at least considering it. Just let us know when so that Mom can prepare the guest room for you.

_She suspects we arent telling her something and is testing us_, John projected carefully. _She is trying to determine if I know where East Side base is._

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The frog is a minion, Zylas says with a shake of his head. A powerful minion, but a minion nonetheless. I could sense the same magic that held him together as the gatormen. Miss Menagerie called him Julian. He was merely a jailer. He was very wary of the circle and didnt seem to understand the runes. The first time he came to feed more magic into it, he took his time, testing different sections to make sure he wasnt disrupting it. If he had been the one the scribed the circle, he would have had intimate knowledge of how it was constructed.

The demon looks back down at his half empty plate. The list of demons that know my True Name I could count on my hands. I trust them all with my life though most of them are dead now. However, it is possible that when my House was taken over, one or more of them were tortured to gain that knowledge and it was given to whoever summoned me. I have the sense that I was never supposed to be set free. No one attempted to make a contract with me, despite my rank. I believe I was meant to be used for my blood and nothing more until I eventually expired.

*John*
Yes, Jeffery, Emi says with a grin. As long as its not too gaudy. Honestly, I think his heart already skips a few beats every time he sees me in a new outfit, doesnt it, John? She asks, teasing him a little after seeing his blush. I look forward to seeing those sketches.

Emis smile softens. Dont worry, he passed with flying colors. My father is a difficult man to please, but, John has been a perfect gentleman. And brothers are brothers. She makes a show of thinking for a moment. Pot roast, a clarinet solo, and getting to meet Johns close family in one go? Emi says slowly. She then winks at Kate. I did impose a three date minimum before I would agree to travel with him, so let me see how this date goes and Ill be sure to let you know.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Yes, Jeffery, Emi says with a grin. As long as its not too gaudy. Honestly, I think his heart already skips a few beats every time he sees me in a new outfit, doesnt it, John? She asks, teasing him a little after seeing his blush. I look forward to seeing those sketches.


I make it a point of not looking at what my Apple Watch says my heart is doing when she arrives, John admitted. While his encounter with Mr. Shaw at their first meeting may have been moderated by the fearlessness provided by his Amulet, the increased heart rate associated with Emi  whether it was first seeing her or their waltz or any number of other things did appear to produce visible spikes in his heart rate.




> Emis smile softens. Dont worry, he passed with flying colors. My father is a difficult man to please, but, John has been a perfect gentleman. And brothers are brothers. She makes a show of thinking for a moment. Pot roast, a clarinet solo, and getting to meet Johns close family in one go? Emi says slowly. She then winks at Kate. I did impose a three date minimum before I would agree to travel with him, so let me see how this date goes and Ill be sure to let you know.


No pressure, John.

Its just a trip to meet the family riding on this date.

And given the way the day had gone so far?

He steadied himself. Everything was under control. They were going to a restaurant she had been curious about where it would just be the two of them. And if she was not a little more confident than he was about the outcome, she would not be joking about it with Kate.

I will be certain to be on my best behavior, then, John assured the three of them.

And I will make sure that Stephen starts practicing, Kate added with a satisfied twinkle in her eye, not that he doesnt have several pieces in his repertoire from this past summers stint on Block Island. 

If you dance, Emi, she continued mischievously, Stephens most requested number was Moonlight Serenade and John can lead a passible Foxtrot  although you may be a more lively dancer than some of the octogenarians he was leading around the floor.

He did better than I did leading them in the underarm turns, Jefferey observed dryly, although your back patio is a little more cramped than a standard dance floor  especially since your father added that fire pit.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Ryker hops onto his feet and paces on the lip of the roof, sticking his hands in his pockets. After a full minute, he stops and turns on his heel to face Keith. The last time I told someone I loved them, they died.
> 
> He looks down at the concrete. I care about Sid. I really, _really_ do. More than anyone Ive ever met. Shes an amazing woman. But I I cant tell her that.


Keith turns to face Ryker as he paces and his eyes go wide hearing that. He wasn't entirely sure what he had expected, but he couldn't blame Ryker for being hesitant to tell Sid how he felt with that thought process. Even though it could go differently this time around, the correlation wasn't something easily severed.

He took a deep breath and nodded. "I, get what you mean. Though it doesn't mean that it would happen this time, but I understand ya completely." Keith was lost in thought for a minute after that. He wasn't even sure what the right thing to say would be. Hell who could say the right words there?

He looked back up at Ryker. "Do you want me to talk with her and see if that's maybe what's got her down? Or try to get an idea?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
I didnt think it would happen either, Ryker mutters. But she still got murdered.

He hops down back onto the roof. I dont know if that would be the best idea. Im tryin not to cause her too much stress. And after you pointin it out, I do think thats probably whats bothering her. But now I have to find a way to tell her about Aria too.

****, he hisses as his hands curl into fists. Sid deserves someone better than me.

*John*
Oh, I do love dancing, Emi says. Her expression gets a bit dreamy as she remembers the dance on the roof. Your sisters volunteering you John. Is your foxtrot as good as your waltz?

*Louis*



> Hey, I know you're usually off the clock by now but there's something you've gotta know. It's about Kelly. She's... She's in danger and doesn't even know it. Call me whenever you can or send a text my way if you can't talk right now and I'll fill you in on everything we know so far.


As he watches the news, Louis phone buzzes in his hand. 

*Spoiler: Text from Red Light*
Show

Lou, whats up with Kelly? Did something happen?


A few doors down from where Louis is, a blond woman in her late 40s to early 50s in a white coat knocks before entering a room. Soon after, Iris steps out. She glances up, sees Louis, and then makes her way over to him. Did they kick you out too?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Oh, I do love dancing, Emi says. Her expression gets a bit dreamy as she remembers the dance on the roof. Your sisters volunteering you John. Is your foxtrot as good as your waltz?


Theres only one way to find out, John replied, trying to sound more confident than he felt about his Foxtrot. Just to set expectations, though, Stephens playing is much better than my dancing.

Thats true, Jefferey observed. Of course, I was there when you were just learning. Wait. Did she just ask about your waltz?

We took a turn around the rooftop to Dogas _Gramafon_ Waltz, John replied, his smile softening to match Emis.

And you said the lessons were wasted because you didnt get to go to Vienna, Jeffery teased Kate. 

A girl has a right to change her mind, Jefferey. Well then, Kate replied with a satisfied smile. It sounds like we have a nascent plan for the two of you to come to Sunday dinner next weekend. Id imagine you will be busy with crime fighting this coming Halloween weekend, Emi  especially with the demons you have been facing in Iron Station, so I wont suggest this weekend. Besides, the extra time should give John adequate time to watch online dance videos and brush up on his Foxtrot but not leave so much time that mom will have read _everything_ on the internet about you.

She hasnt started? John asked with a certain amount of disbelief.

_You dont have to agree to a dateof course, Id like to setI mean._ John began to blush again and concentrated on the nonexistent car in his drivers side mirror. _Im going to stop thinking now. If you can handle the villains your have faced, Im sure you dont need my help with my sister  no matter how clever she may be._ 

Youre the one who triggered the International Man of Mystery protocols, John, Kate reminded him. Shes been clearing her search histories.

Youve been checking her search history? He asked incredulously.

It saves me time on my own research. Is there anything the two of you need us to prepare before your arrival next weekend?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> I didnt think it would happen either, Ryker mutters. But she still got murdered.
> 
> He hops down back onto the roof. I dont know if that would be the best idea. Im tryin not to cause her too much stress. And after you pointin it out, I do think thats probably whats bothering her. But now I have to find a way to tell her about Aria too.
> 
> ****, he hisses as his hands curl into fists. Sid deserves someone better than me.


Keith looks down at the ground and realizes what Ryker might have been referring to. He really couldn't blame him after remembering that.

"Yeah...." Keith mutters. "It definitely makes it hard to share any kind of emotion after that...."

Hearing Ryker mention the mental state of Sidney, he nods. "True, it could cause a lot more stress than necessary. Really hope that's what it is."  Keith grimaced. "Doesn't help that John has gone full head over heels with Siren and then me askin' her advice on Burnout."

He thinks a moment on how Ryker could bring up everything that happened with Aria, but he still wasn't entirely certain what to say. Or even how that could come across in a helpful way.

"What, actually happened? Like not entirely detail wise but like, circumstances? Could figure out a way to help knowin' more maybe. Either way, that's going to be stressful." Keith then gets a serious look on his face. "Dude, you pretty much went through hell to try and save her and make sure she could be herself now. and you're absolutely torn up about how to keep her from fallin' back into that broken mind episode again. I don't know what all happened, but I still think that says a lot."

He shakes his head again. "Again, I'm not very experienced with situations like this one. Know this can work out." Keith offers a comforting smile. He wasn't entirely certain of how it would work either. Honestly he needed more information to even think about advice.

"Plus, I'm sure Sidney knows where your heart lies with her. Just gonna take a delicate touch for talkin' it through."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The frog is a minion, Zylas says with a shake of his head. A powerful minion, but a minion nonetheless. I could sense the same magic that held him together as the gatormen. Miss Menagerie called him Julian. He was merely a jailer. He was very wary of the circle and didnt seem to understand the runes. The first time he came to feed more magic into it, he took his time, testing different sections to make sure he wasnt disrupting it. If he had been the one the scribed the circle, he would have had intimate knowledge of how it was constructed.
> 
> The demon looks back down at his half empty plate. The list of demons that know my True Name I could count on my hands. I trust them all with my life though most of them are dead now. However, it is possible that when my House was taken over, one or more of them were tortured to gain that knowledge and it was given to whoever summoned me. I have the sense that I was never supposed to be set free. No one attempted to make a contract with me, despite my rank. I believe I was meant to be used for my blood and nothing more until I eventually expired.


Manny eyes narrow. "That seems a waste, given your obvious pedigree. Can you think of any reason why a lower house would have sought to overthrow yours? Or what other houses would stand to gain from this besides a neophytic house in comparison to your houses antiquity. I can't believe that would be the sole reason your house was doomed. Especially not to ensure you're immediate assassination.  It seems a mark of monumental hubris to leave an heir of a noble house alive any longer that expressly necessary in that situation." Manny says, doing his best to remove his own feeling from the matter and talk purely logically.

"Were any of the demons on your list of those who know your True Name not of your house? Perhaps a close confidant or lover?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
_Your sister is very pushy,_ Emi says matter-of-factly. _And very confident. I like her._ 

Next Sunday? Emi puts a finger up to her chin. Ill have to clear my schedule, but, if this date goes well, Ill be there to try your mothers pot roast.

*Keith*
Thats me, Ryker scoffs. Im real good at ****in delicate.

He sighs and leans up against the lip of the roof near Keith. It was while we were at the hospital. After the doc came by and fixed me up, Aria came back in and we were talkin, ya know, about what happened to the two of us. Then, she kissed me and I just _reacted_. My head didnt catch up to what was happening until a nurse came in.

*Manny*
Zylas takes a few more bites. My blood is very potent. That I was summoned soon after my House fell could have been their way to dispose of me, though Im not sure. My _Yarbih_ my personal bodyguard took me into hiding after we discovered House _Urvaan-ets_ betrayal. Many of the lower Houses plot and scheme to take over higher Houses. The higher your House, the more likely it is that the High King will notice you and bestow gifts and power upon your family.

I have never shared my True Name with anyone outside of my House, Zylas says firmly. For a demon of my rank, sharing such information would be a death sentence.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> _Your sister is very pushy,_ Emi says matter-of-factly. _And very confident. I like her._ 
> 
> Next Sunday? Emi puts a finger up to her chin. Ill have to clear my schedule, but, if this date goes well, Ill be there to try your mothers pot roast.


_She has a goal of being Secretary of State or Ambassador to the UN someday_, John observed. _Shes been learning everything she can from dad in the hopes that he will let her work for him this summer. Shes channeling a bit of him and a bit of mom in her negotiating strategy right now  things shes seen them do over the dinner table with some of our more secret guests when they have been asked to broker deals._

_If she is pushing this hard to get you to come instead of coming up with scheduling conflicts, she likes you, too. She glided over the complications inherent in Halloween weekend pretty quickly to get to a safer date, meaning she was focusing the conversation on what is possible rather than what is problematic._

Its all up to you then, boyfriend, Jefferey observed slyly. If you ever want to see the outcome of these sketches, you will have to make sure the date goes well.

Although I suspect you have more personal reasons for making sure it does.

Like not disappointing our mother? Kate asked innocently.

Oooo, Jefferey responded, there is that. None of us want to disappoint Mamma Two or miss out on her pot roast. But I was thinking of other things. He leaned forward and mock whispered to Emi. Look at him quick  hes about to say a gentleman never disappoints a lady.

Johns mouth froze in the process of forming the first word and he looked at Emi out of the corner of his eye, blushing and smiling like a child that had been caught in some kind of mischief. Well, it is true that one shouldnt.

Well, we shouldnt keep you, Kate said, smiling sweetly. I am so very glad you called us, though, Emi. I can safely say the whole family is looking forward to meeting you in person next Sunday. Once your travel plans are set, let us know and we will arrange to pick you up  whether it is at PVD or OQU.

Before you go, Kate and Jefferey, John quickly offered, I want to say that your confidence in me not to somehow mess this up is heartening.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Now Choose!*




> Raphael's gaze drifts off the helmet, toward Redline, but stops short of looking at his face. "What if..." he says with a frown.
> 
> He takes a deep breath and tries again, "What if 'who you really are' is someone...... or something, Horrible?"


One of Louis' brows arches in surprise as he turns to look at Raphael. He remains silent for a moment as he considers his next words carefully. He finally looks back to his clenched hand, opening it up and blowing away the remaining wisps of smoke. "Raph..." He starts in a low voice. "I have no idea what those lunatics did to you back then or if it can even be fixed if I'm being honest. But I know one thing for certain. While they may have made you what you are now, they didn't turn you into a monster."

"How's the saying go? 'We are who we choose to be' or something like that." He chuckles a bit before looking back to his friend. "I truly believe that. So in my eyes the only way you'd ever become someone, or something, horrible is if you chose to. The ball's in your court. Always has been." Louis finishes with certainty to his words.

*Waiting Game*




> Lou, whats up with Kelly? Did something happen?


Louis immediately taps the notification when he sees the stoplight icon appear on his screen and begins typing up a response. He erases his message a few lines in and begins typing from the beginning only to repeat the process a few more times. _Okay... let's just take this one question at a time. We'll let her respond and fill in the gaps._ He takes in a deep breath before deleting the message he had written and quickly types up a new reply and tapping send.

*Spoiler: Text to Red Light*
Show

Okay, every time I try to type this all out it seems less believable so I need you to work with me here. I'm not sure if you know the guy but Kelly's boss, Matteo Boudreux, is being possessed by an unknown greater demon which puts her and everyone Innovatech has info on or access to in danger.





> A few doors down from where Louis is, a blonde woman in her late 40s to early 50s in a white coat knocks before entering a room. Soon after, Iris steps out. She glances up, sees Louis, and then makes her way over to him. Did they kick you out too?


Louis looks up from his phone's screen and pockets it as Iris approaches. "Yeah, the nurse said I was too distracting so I had to leave." He says with playful shrug. "Everything gonna be alright in there?" He nods towards the door down the hallway.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Zylas takes a few more bites. My blood is very potent. That I was summoned soon after my House fell could have been their way to dispose of me, though Im not sure. My _Yarbih_ my personal bodyguard took me into hiding after we discovered House _Urvaan-ets_ betrayal. Many of the lower Houses plot and scheme to take over higher Houses. The higher your House, the more likely it is that the High King will notice you and bestow gifts and power upon your family.
> 
> I have never shared my True Name with anyone outside of my House, Zylas says firmly. For a demon of my rank, sharing such information would be a death sentence.


Manny nods. "Seems reasonable. And I'm sure you haven't had the chance to speak with your _Yar'bih_ or even try to contact them since you've been freed? Would you have a way of contacting them even if given the chance?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Thats me, Ryker scoffs. Im real good at ****in delicate.
> 
> He sighs and leans up against the lip of the roof near Keith. It was while we were at the hospital. After the doc came by and fixed me up, Aria came back in and we were talkin, ya know, about what happened to the two of us. Then, she kissed me and I just _reacted_. My head didnt catch up to what was happening until a nurse came in.


Keith smiles and shakes his head. Ryker was a bit more delicate with subjects than he realized even if he couldn't see it. At least when it came to Sidney he seemed that way. Though hearing just what had happened, he didn't think there would be any good way to tell her about it. His expression turned a bit serious on thinking of how to advise Ryker.

"That's..... ****. Ok so if instinct took over, that's one thing, and then you did realize what happened. It's, not going to go over really well but it is something that could happen. What is Sidney like when she's mad? Actually, nevermind, I think I can picture that since....." Keith shudders a bit.

"I think.... hopefully, Sidney will understand that it was a mistake made in a moment after you took a pretty heavy hit. It's still going to stress her out, but...." Keith thinks for a moment. "****, we may need some help with this."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
There is a spell I could use, but, he gestures slightly to the room, this space is warded well. I cannot contact her while Im in these rooms. And I was much too weak earlier after calling so much Hellfire in the other dimension. Though knowing an Erelim is here, I would never attempt such a spell.

*Keith*
The doc did say somethin about a concussion, Ryker says with a slight shrug. I dont think that really give me an excuse though.

His eyes narrow as Keith suggests talking to someone else. Who?

*Louis*
Louis phone buzzes again as Iris smiles slightly at him. You seem to know him, so Im sure you know how tough he is. Hell be fine. He was a little upset when the doctor started to ask him some questions, but she said that she knew Harbinger, and that made him quiet down really quick.

*Spoiler: Text from Red Light*
Show

How do you know Boudreaux has been possessed? Did Kelly say something?


*John*
I dont think their confidence is misplaced, John, Emi says, looking over at him before returning her attention to Kate and Jeffery. It depends on which airport is closer, but I can work that out with him. Hell let you know. It was great talking to you both, she says with a bright smile. 

As John turns the corner, a dark two-story building with thick gothic lettering on the roof that says, 5th Chapter. 

*Raphael- 4:30pm*
Stella finds Raphael in the living room just before they need to leave to get to the lounge. Shes in dark jeans, a low cut black shirt, and a tight maroon leather jacket. Ready to go?

_4:50pm_
The Uber pulls up in front of 5th Chapter and Stella hops out, waiting for Raphael before heading for the door.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> The doc did say somethin about a concussion, Ryker says with a slight shrug. I dont think that really give me an excuse though.
> 
> His eyes narrow as Keith suggests talking to someone else. Who?


Keith shrugs as well. "I mean, concussions can be pretty rough. Make ya loopy and thinkin'  you're seein' ****." He tilts his head to the side. "Or maybe that was somethin' else that happened..... I dunno. It won't be an excuse but it will explain a bit of the unclear headedness. They look similar? Think a concussion can sometimes send your mind back in the past a bit with memories."

When Ryker askes who, Keith thinks for a moment. He eventually lets out a sigh. "Honestly I have no idea. No idea who would have any decent advice for this. Bad suggestion, sorry." He shakes his head realizing how bad it was. The more people that got involved the worse it would be.

"This is a right rock and a hard place."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> I dont think their confidence is misplaced, John, Emi says, looking over at him before returning her attention to Kate and Jeffery. It depends on which airport is closer, but I can work that out with him. Hell let you know. It was great talking to you both, she says with a bright smile. 
> 
> As John turns the corner, a dark two-story building with thick gothic lettering on the roof that says, 5th Chapter.


The restaurant has come into view, John observed, feigning a relaxed manner. Ill give you a call soon.

They exchanged their goodbyes quickly as John looked at the edifice in front of him, sensing something was not quite right about this. He sensed no immediate danger  either to their safety or to the trip to Rhode Island  but something was amiss.

5th Chapter, he considered: An evening with Emi.
4th Chapter: Helping Harbinger with Apocalyptic visions
3rd Chapter: Ancient Summoners that set AEGIS on edge.
2nd Chapter: A Dragon, Demonlings, and the Demonologist.
1st Chapter: Dimension Raiding and the Greater Demon within.

One of these things was not like the others.

Of course, he was simplifying the structure more than was needed. Mr. Shaw played more than a small role in Chapter 2 and Montcrieffs association with _Rizaska_ Kisharha cut across chapters 3 and 4. But there was a loose pattern there and one that hinted there would be something else tonight.

Theres something I should mention, John said, turning to Emi. Im currently maintaining a complicated spell  something to help Harbinger. It shouldnt make any difference about anything, since we are going to dinner rather than on a mission and I can drop it if I needed to become Dee due to an emergency, but I wont be pulling any rabbits out of hats this evening.

Thats more Stellas schtick, anyway  except its with dragons instead of rabbits, he observed, glancing at Emi and feeling his explanation was getting foolish. Which is a big difference, I concede. The hats the same though. 

Anyway, given the Gothic vibe and the sense of somethingunexpected there, he added, pulling into a parking space, I thought I should mention it. Of course, he admitted, that could also just be being giddy at the thought of you making the trip to Rhode Island. Or the thought of being seen in public with you, with the attendant title of Luckiest Man in Iron Station it will immediately bestow upon me.

He shifted into park and smiled at her. Butterflies were to be expected in this situation and she had chosen to be with him tonight. It was just a case of nerves brought on by the day and the ongoing recognition of how lucky he was to be with her. 

Ill get the door for you.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Epilogue: Providence, RI*
With a certain, self-satisfied smugness, Kate watched Chad and the rest of his set leave Daves Coffee. Normally, she would not care that they did not deign to look at her and Jefferey  even if he had told her he knew one or two of their secrets. They are much nicer when they arent trying to play hetero, he had assured her. Through a mutual understanding, he did not offer their names and she did not ask. 

That conspiracy of silence almost made her pause. Jefferey was family  or as close to it as one could get. He could be told, she decided as she made sure no one was in earshot.

She slid her phone over to him, face down. IMM, if you are ready for it.

Girl, I am always ready, he said, setting his Pencil on top of his iPad. You know that.

He flipped the phone over and angled it to her so that FaceID would unlock it. 

It looks like the suit John got in London, he said quietly, looking at the zoomed in picture, The one where he couldnt decide, at first, if he should go with his instincts and get the double breasted one even if it wasnt as fashionable as some of the others. Im glad he went with this one, though. It somehow suits him  if you will forgive the fashion pun.

Just this once, she said, leaning over so she could watch his reaction. Zoom out.

Jefferey zoomed out, keeping his expression neutral. Clever girl, he says after a moment. Boyfriend has been keeping see-crets, he half sung as he took in the image of the fight at the Volta Memorial. But with that headline, who can blame him.

_The Sun_ certainly isnt charitable, Kate agreed quietly. Good Riddance! D Has Hopped the Pond!

It looks like _The Sun_ picked up the story from the _Iron Station Inquisitor_. From what I can tell, the editor has a pretty dim view of the West Side Provisional Team he has been assigned to  at least given the story that _The Sun_ quotes. Its behind a paywall and I wanted to make sure to not leave a trail but I accessed it through the databases at the Library. It looks like the two of them are working together to chronicle his activities  in a less than charitable light.

Well, that can only help keep boyfriends identity a secret. No one would say an unkind thing about him. Even Chaaahhhd and his set dont malign him  even if they find him socially inferior.

He looked at Kate. It does make his girlfriend more explicable, though. How soon until you think he tells us.

Im certain hes told mom and dad, she replied.

They keep secrets professionally. You and I are just gifted amateurs. He looked out the window. I suspect I know what hes going through. Even if you know how someone is going to react, you are still a little scared.

Kate laid her hand on Jeffereys arm. I think he will tell us soon. It would be easier to keep the secret if he didnt tell us about Emi.

Well, you know hes got my support, Jeffery said. Boyfriend has always been there for me and Ill be here for him now. Although I was serious about making his heart skip a couple beats. Let me show you some of the sketches I have in mind and tell me what you think.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
They dont look the same at all, Ryker says. Aria has really dark hair and shes tiny. Sid is half a foot taller and has way more muscle on her.

The door to the roof access opens and Sidney, armed with her fancy new laptop and a black metal toolbox emerges. She looks suspiciously at Ryker and Keith. Hey you two. I guess youre why Mimi said I was allowed to go on the roof without an escort. 

Her head tilts as she looks at Ryker. You feeling okay after everything today? Mimi said you got a little beat up. I was gonna come by your room but she told me you were asleep.

Yeah, Im fine, Sid, Ryker says, not really looking at her. 

If you were fine you wouldnt be out here on the roof smoking, Sidney replies as she sets her tool box on the ground takes a seat on the couch. She shrugs as she opens her laptop and logs in. Ill try to make this quick. Then Ill go back downstairs and leave you two alone.

Ryker flinches a little and grits his teeth, but doesnt say anything else. 

Sidney looks back up at Ryker after pulling up a few programs. Elviras on her way here.

You might wanna take a few steps back, Ryker says to Keith as he pushes himself off the wall. 

*John*
Something to help with his visions? Emi asks. Thank you, John. He really seemed to be struggling on Sunday. I told my father about it, but he said to let it lie, so I did.

After John opens her door, she threads her arm through his as they make their way up to the building and through the doors. Once inside, John sees what looks like a meandering library with a central pathway that leads to an ebony spiral staircase. 

Off to the right is a coffee bar with several comfortable chairs and tables set up around it. Painted on the wood above the bar in loopy script is Cafè Striggan and under that is the same gothic font, at 5th Chapter. 

As Emi and John make their way down the central aisle, off to each side they see the occasional leather couch and chair with end tables where theres a few people reading and sipping coffee, relaxing. 

At the staircase, a man dressed in a black button down shirt and slacks with a red tie behind a black wooden host stand greets the two of them. Welcome to 5th Chapter. Do you have a reservation this evening?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> They dont look the same at all, Ryker says. Aria has really dark hair and shes tiny. Sid is half a foot taller and has way more muscle on her.
> 
> The door to the roof access opens and Sidney, armed with her fancy new laptop and a black metal toolbox emerges. She looks suspiciously at Ryker and Keith. Hey you two. I guess youre why Mimi said I was allowed to go on the roof without an escort. 
> 
> Her head tilts as she looks at Ryker. You feeling okay after everything today? Mimi said you got a little beat up. I was gonna come by your room but she told me you were asleep.
> 
> Yeah, Im fine, Sid, Ryker says, not really looking at her. 
> 
> ...


Keith nods and sighs a bit.  "I see. That certainly makes things a bit rougher."

As the door opens, Keith snaps his head around and sees Sidney eyeing them suspiciously. He smiles and waves. "Hiya Sidney. Guess that's probably why. And worst case, anytime ya need or want out here just say the word. Rather comfy out here now."

He tilts his head witnessing the exchange between the two. Honestly if they would both just talk things might get settled. Then again, even he knew talking about certain topics were a lot easier said than done. That, and if Sidney actually told Ryker what she wanted, how would she know it was from him and not because that's what she wanted? Ryker would definitely need to make a move on something. Still, what could Keith even say to him? It's not like he was the perfect mediator.

"Was mostly askin' him about Coldfront. Talked with my uncle earlier and he wants me to try and chat with her about hero work." Keith grimaces. "Got a bit of an odd family history that I gotta figure out how to break a certain chain on. And, thinkin' about it, probably should explain that sometime."

As Ryker pushes himself off the wall, Keith tilts his head and hops up to make some room. "Elvira? Sweet, I get to see one more up close!"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Something to help with his visions? Emi asks. Thank you, John. He really seemed to be struggling on Sunday. I told my father about it, but he said to let it lie, so I did.
> 
> After John opens her door, she threads her arm through his as they make their way up to the building and through the doors. Once inside, John sees what looks like a meandering library with a central pathway that leads to an ebony spiral staircase. 
> 
> Off to the right is a coffee bar with several comfortable chairs and tables set up around it. Painted on the wood above the bar in loopy script is Cafè Striggan and under that is the same gothic font, at 5th Chapter. 
> 
> As Emi and John make their way down the central aisle, off to each side they see the occasional leather couch and chair with end tables where theres a few people reading and sipping coffee, relaxing. 
> 
> At the staircase, a man dressed in a black button down shirt and slacks with a red tie behind a black wooden host stand greets the two of them. Welcome to 5th Chapter. Do you have a reservation this evening?


John felt his heart rate quicken and butterflies take flight in his stomach as Emi threaded her arm through his. The mingling of the closeness, the familiarity, and the casual comfort of it was intense. He conceptually knew that they were a couple  as the kissing they had been doing evidenced  but this was different. This was, in a truer sense, a public display of affection  and a kind of intimacy that snogging would not convey.

The casual contact comforted him as well. His concerns about the significance of chapters or the meaning of Striggan (Werent they some kind of owl people?), or where they had purchased the books by the yard to decorate (What was it about them that didnt quite fit the books by the yard model?), or the people whose heads turned as they entered (Why wouldnt they turn to look at Emi?)

He felt content. The night had was going well. The conversation with Kate and Jerffery had been fun and resulted in a nascent plan for Emi to visit Rhode Island. She seemed genuinely pleased that he was helping Harbinger, and she had taken his arm as if it was the natural and normal thing to do. 

John smiled as they reached the maître d. Yes, and good evening, Shane.We have reservations for Kelley at 5:30.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
A few moments later theres a low whistle of wind before a giant mechanical vulture slowly floats down out of the low clouds. Its bright red head locks onto Ryker as it surveys the roof. Ragged canvas wings flare as it slows and lands near the former villain. It does an odd hop-skip forward and envelops Ryker inside its wings before tapping the bottom of its beak on the top of his head a few times. 

Yes, Ryker says in an exasperated manner. Hi, V. Could ya be a little more gentle? I already got hit in the head today.

The vulture lets out a mechanical, clanky purr as it raises its head before Sidney chuckles. She says shes sorry.

Ryker reaches up and pats the birds red beak. I know you didnt mean it. It usually doesnt bother me.

Sidney sets her laptop on the table and opens up her toolbox. Elvira _looooves_ Ryker, she says to Keith. 

*John*
For the most part, Shane manages to keep his gaze on John. Yes, Mr. Kelley and Miss Shaw. Thank you for dining with us this evening. We do have live entertainment tonight, however, one of our bands had to cancel tonight due to their lead singer and piano player being ill. Im sorry for the inconvenience.

He steps out around the booth and unhooks a black velvet rope with silver fittings. Please, head downstairs. Sierra will take you to your seats. 

Thank you, Emi says before heading down ebony staircase with John. 

They emerge into a lowly lit lounge with comfortable seating. On the left side theres a raised platform where a five man smooth jazz band plays. 

A woman in the same black shirt, pants and red tie outfit smiles at the two of them. Please follow me, she says as she leads them to a corner booth. Once they slide in, she tells them the server will be with them in a moment. 

Emi looks up and across the room. Stellas here. I can feel her curse.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

On the opposite side of the room, Stella sits with her back to them alone at a table.

----------


## big teej

*Choices and Consequences:* 

Raphael sets the helmet between his feet and leans back on his hands again.  His breath hisses out as he thinks about how he's known Menagerie less than two weeks and she knows most of his deepest secrets.  He glances at Louis,  _And I've known him for half a year..._

He looks away, considering briefly before looking Louis in the eyes and saying, "Louis,  I'm exactly what they think I am."  

As the vampire speaks, he allows his canines to extend.  "You're right, they didn't turn me into a monster, I was born as one."  He grimaces, showing his teeth before looking away and continuing.  "I didn't like hiding it from you, or the others... but I think you're smart enough to understand why I did."  

*Later:*

_West Side Provisional HQ
Nightgaunt's Room, 3:50 PM_

Raphael stands shirtless, arms crossed, in front of his closet, grimly aware of the recent decimation of his favorite outfits.  His task is made harder by indecisiveness and ignorance.  

Is he going to war?  Or obediently answering a summons? 


_West Side Provisional HQ
Living Room, 4:30 PM_

Raphael pushes himself up off the couch, clad in black jeans, leather boots, and a fossil-grey button down with black accents.  He runs his hand through his hair and lets his eyes rove up and down Stella approvingly.  

His eyes grow distant.  "Yes.  At least as far as you meant it."  

He smiles, but it doesn't reach his eyes.  "No.  But time won't change that."  He slips a pair of aviators over his eyes.  "Let's go."  


_Iron Station
5th Chapter, 4:50 PM_

Raphael slides out the car and glances up and down the street before sauntering after Stella.  "I haven't been here in a hot minute."  He says, mostly to himself.  

He glances at her over the rims of his glasses.  "There's more than a little theater to this, so... uhm... don't hold my part against me?"  He says, a hint of nerves creeping into his voice. He takes her hand and gives it a gentle squeeze before adjusting his glasses and pushing open the door. 

He sweeps into Cafe Striggan, his gaze sweeps over the patrons.  Raphael's normal, deliberately easy-going demeanor replaced by a thinly concealed sneer.  He strides up to the host's station and looks down his nose at the man. 

"Here to see Feris."  He says tersely.  "Upstairs or down?"

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> There is a spell I could use, but, he gestures slightly to the room, this space is warded well. I cannot contact her while Im in these rooms. And I was much too weak earlier after calling so much Hellfire in the other dimension. Though knowing an Erelim is here, I would never attempt such a spell.


"Erelim? Seraph? Fair Enough. " Manny says finishing the last of his beer, and standing up. "Thanks for indulging me. I'll do my best to get you back to the people that care for you. After everything that's happened to you. It's the least we can do. Enjoy your Dinner."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> A few moments later theres a low whistle of wind before a giant mechanical vulture slowly floats down out of the low clouds. Its bright red head locks onto Ryker as it surveys the roof. Ragged canvas wings flare as it slows and lands near the former villain. It does an odd hop-skip forward and envelops Ryker inside its wings before tapping the bottom of its beak on the top of his head a few times. 
> 
> Yes, Ryker says in an exasperated manner. Hi, V. Could ya be a little more gentle? I already got hit in the head today.
> 
> The vulture lets out a mechanical, clanky purr as it raises its head before Sidney chuckles. She says shes sorry.
> 
> Ryker reaches up and pats the birds red beak. I know you didnt mean it. It usually doesnt bother me.
> 
> Sidney sets her laptop on the table and opens up her toolbox. Elvira _looooves_ Ryker, she says to Keith.


Keith's eyes go wide seeing the mechanical vulture land on the roof and just about laughs as it wraps it's wings around Ryker. It was a nice change from the harsh tone of the day.

"So _that's_ Elvira! Really cool lookin'!" He's fairly awestruck at the exchange and then began to wonder just how Knives had acted. If those scavenger crows of Sidney's were mostly just for recon, what other personalities did these things have? He almost expected something, well a bit more sinister.

"I don't know exactly what I expected, but this is better than that." He turns to Sidney. "So Ryker stole the heart of Elvira here eh? What does she do? Aside from immediately going to Ryker's side?" He let out a chuckle with the last bit.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> A woman in the same black shirt, pants and red tie outfit smiles at the two of them. Please follow me, she says as she leads them to a corner booth. Once they slide in, she tells them the server will be with them in a moment.


Thank you Sierra, John replies as he takes his seat. 

A corner booth, he considered, permitting them to see and  perhaps more importantly for 5th Chapter, be seen. They really are leaning into the theme, John observes quietly to Emi as Sierra departs.




> Emi looks up and across the room. Stellas here. I can feel her curse.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> On the opposite side of the room, Stella sits with her back to them alone at a table.


*Spoiler: Thirteen ice cubes in the glass  intentional or no?*
Show

Noticing the Sorceress across the room: 1d10o10+4 *28* 1d6o6+4 *5*


Johns eyes quickly located Stella across the room. The glint of the table shows no water rings beyond the one seeping out from beneath her glass. Based on the size of the pool from the condensation on her glass, she has probably been seated for about a half an hour. 

A celebration of Raphaels return? She seems relaxed enough and enjoying the band sufficiently to be here for pleasure rather than business. An agent of her brother would be unlikely to have left her alone and would certainly not leave her relaxed.

And Raphael didnt strike him as the kind to have demurely excused himself to wash his hands. The amount of time taken by his departure may not have registered with him, but Stellas reaction to it would have. And as much as his tempter can flare, it has never flared in her direction. Quite to the contrary, he has always been conspicuously attentive and careful  as evidenced by him posting himself as a kind of guard over her at their meetings, reminding everyone that any slights to her would be answered by him.

It was one of the things he respected Raphael for. 

I suppose it would be a terrible _faux pas_ to not say hello, John began carefully, using the excuse to lean closer to her and speak quietly. 

And as di-distracted as I may be by your presence, he said, almost getting lost in her eyes again, it would be imprudent to not determine why Raphael felt the need to leave her sitting there alone for as long as he has. 

Granted, he added with a mischievous smile, the decor does match their aesthetic so perhaps he has located an appropriate place to loom in the shadows. Are you feeling up to saying hello or is her curse still be too uncomfortable to invite her over?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny* 
Zylas eyes flick to Manny after he speaks. Get me back? There is nowhere for me to go. I will be hunted in _Vanuusha_. Like you said earlier, why leave the heir to a House alive? 

He looks back down and away. I apologize. You expressed a willingness to help me. I should not have said anything.

*Keith* 
I dont even know why she likes me so much, Ryker mutters. 

Sidney shrugs as she brings her tool box over to the vulture. Thank you, she says to Keith. When I worked with the Rooks, she was my transport. She also has several chambers in her body that hold different chemicals. She can make smokescreens, a fog nerve agent, tear gas, and a few other things that come out of ports in her belly, to help with getaways. And, not that she uses it that often, she does have a minigun inside her mouth. But, as you can see, she needs some repairs since I was gone for so long.

Now that her wings are open, Keith can see that several screws in her underside are loose and shes actually missing a panel in her upper chest, exposing the internal wiring and mechanics beneath. One of the cables that holds part of her left wing together has snapped completely. Theres also several spots were it looks like oil or some other fluid is leaking out between panels. 

Sidney does a walk around her bird, making a mental tally of everything that needs to be repaired. Im actually surprised she didnt break down, especially with that big hole in her chest.

*Raphael*
The host plasters on a smile. Yes Mr. Rothmyer. Mr. Feris is waiting upstairs for you. Are you planning on staying for dinner afterwards?

Stella nods. We were.

The host removes the velvet rope that bars off the stairs. Sierra will get you a seat downstairs, miss. Mr. Feris is in room 1, Mr. Rothmyer.

Stella gives Raphael one last quick look before they head their separate ways. 

Upstairs, Raphael emerges into a large foyer. Off to his right is a closed wooden door with Room 1 in silver lettering on it. Inside the small room, its dimly lit, with dark leather furniture that has antiqued brass fittings. Seated behind a table is a man with long blondish hair and a beard wearing a white dress shirt with the sleeves rolled up to his elbows. 

He takes a drink from a wine glass filled with a ruby red liquid that Raphael can smell is blood from across the room, before he stands and waits for Raphael to enter. Thank you for joining me, Mr. Rothmyer. Can I get you a drink before we begin?

*John*
Ill be fine, John, Emi says with a slight smile. 

_On Sunday I was very tired. Her curse really bore down on me, but Ive had two good nights sleep. My powers will be dampened while shes near, but Ill be okay._ 

A woman with dark hair in the same uniform comes up to their table, handing them thick, fancy menus. Thank you for dining with us this evening, she says with a wide smile. My name is Lana and Ill be serving you tonight. She opens a small book for the two of them filled with wines. Can I interest either of you in a glass?

Emi quickly looks at the menu and orders a rosè thats moderately expensive that she knows before glancing over at John waiting for his selection.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Ill be fine, John, Emi says with a slight smile. 
> 
> _On Sunday I was very tired. Her curse really bore down on me, but Ive had two good nights sleep. My powers will be dampened while shes near, but Ill be okay._


_I wanted to be certain,_ John projected as he watched their server approach. _You had not seemed impacted until after your work but it isnt one of those things one would want to leave to chance  whether its for psychic or personal reasons on your part._




> A woman with dark hair in the same uniform comes up to their table, handing them thick, fancy menus. Thank you for dining with us this evening, she says with a wide smile. My name is Lana and Ill be serving you tonight. She opens a small book for the two of them filled with wines. Can I interest either of you in a glass?
> 
> Emi quickly looks at the menu and orders a rosè thats moderately expensive that she knows before glancing over at John waiting for his selection.


Good evening, Lana. Could I have a gin and tonic, please  Tanqueray or, if thats not available, Bombay Sapphire. 

I was also hoping you might help us with something. I believe our friend Stella is sitting across the room from us  the lady in the maroon leather jacket? I was hoping you could ask her if she would like something from us and, if she is free, is she would like to stop by. I dont want to disturb her or make her feel obligated, should she be in some way occupied. Your stopping by her table would avoid that and leave the option to say hello with her. 

If she would like something, however, I hope you and the bartender will make sure it is a call drink, at the very least, he said with a smile.

His time as a barback made John aware of how much two call orders could quickly improve a tip for someone who relied on them to make the night financially worth it. It wasnt quite a bribe but he hoped it was a clear enough signal to Lana that they would make sure she was taken care of for her assistance. 

He turned to Emi as Lana left. We never did sample the Madeira the other night, did we? I hope your father enjoyed it and did not find it too absurd for me to have gotten it for him. He offered a wry smile. I  may have gotten excited and gone a just little overboard with my preparations.

Given the results, he added quietly as he took Emis hand, I am glad I did.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny* 
> Zylas eyes flick to Manny after he speaks. Get me back? There is nowhere for me to go. I will be hunted in _Vanuusha_. Like you said earlier, why leave the heir to a House alive? 
> 
> He looks back down and away. I apologize. You expressed a willingness to help me. I should not have said anything.


 "It's fine." Manny says, leaning against the wall. "I can't begin to understand what you're going through. Just that you have suffered. Whether or not you have a Home to return to, I can't see a reason not to assist you. If it's to help you reclaim your Noble standing or just help you to find a sanctuary to live out the rest of life in peace from those who see in you a loose end to be tied off. Let me know once you've thought of something of need my help. Take care." Manny says, Headed up the stairs.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> I dont even know why she likes me so much, Ryker mutters. 
> 
> Sidney shrugs as she brings her tool box over to the vulture. Thank you, she says to Keith. When I worked with the Rooks, she was my transport. She also has several chambers in her body that hold different chemicals. She can make smokescreens, a fog nerve agent, tear gas, and a few other things that come out of ports in her belly, to help with getaways. And, not that she uses it that often, she does have a minigun inside her mouth. But, as you can see, she needs some repairs since I was gone for so long.
> 
> Now that her wings are open, Keith can see that several screws in her underside are loose and shes actually missing a panel in her upper chest, exposing the internal wiring and mechanics beneath. One of the cables that holds part of her left wing together has snapped completely. Theres also several spots were it looks like oil or some other fluid is leaking out between panels. 
> 
> Sidney does a walk around her bird, making a mental tally of everything that needs to be repaired. Im actually surprised she didnt break down, especially with that big hole in her chest.


Keith shakes his head with a grin. "Must just know ya."

He stares and looks around Elvira while Sidney explains what all she does and has equipped. Honestly he was glad he never had to go up against her. With the wings open, his eyes went wide at the state the bird was in. Sidney was was right, it was no small feat that Elvira was still operational.

"Ok, hearing all that makes me glad I never had to fight y'all, and how in the hell did you get a minigun fit in there?! And that is going to be a massive job." Keith tilts his head and stops before he realizes his hand was about to reach out. "C-can I get closer?"

It was one thing to see Knives up close like he did, but a whole other thing seeing one of the massive birds that Sidney had built and made use of. He wondered just how many times East Side had gone up against her and Ryker before he came to town. What would they think seeing this? What would they think of him being so casual with the pair?

"She's a beauty that's for sure....." He was still a bit struck in awe and lost in thought.

----------


## big teej

*An Answering:*

Raphael makes a show of ignoring Stella's answer and the peon of a host, stalking past and up the stairs....

"I suppose that depends on what we're beginning."  Raphael says with a cheeky grin.  He then nods, more sincerely, "Please."  He walks over to a one of the high backed leather chairs, but doesn't sit yet.  "Forgive me, I must confess I don't remember being introduced when I arrived in Iron Station."  He pauses, for effect, "I thought I had a better memory for names and faces amongst the family."

Now closer, Raphael studies this 'Feris' more closely, trying to glean anything relevant to the man's identity or purpose. 


*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Raphael is attempting to gauge the man's True Age, and his intentions with.... 
uh....
the most appropriate of the following: Occult/Notice/"Common Knowledge"/Smarts and Assess the Situation.

Conveniently... all of these roll 2d6... If only I'd noticed before I rolled.

All the things! 17-1=16 

*Assess:* 11, rather than 17.
I choose: 
* What here is the biggest threat?
* What here is in the greatest danger?

----------


## PK-Leon

*Damage Control*




> Louis phone buzzes again as Iris smiles slightly at him. You seem to know him, so Im sure you know how tough he is. Hell be fine. He was a little upset when the doctor started to ask him some questions, but she said that she knew Harbinger, and that made him quiet down really quick.


"That's really all it took? Old man must've put the fear of god in 'im at some point." Louis snickers and shifts back in his seat. "And what about you? Pretty sure you didn't plan on your day playing out this way. Anything that happened earlier gonna cause issues for you?"




> How do you know Boudreaux has been possessed? Did Kelly say something?


Louis unlocks his phone and quickly types up another reply.

*Spoiler: Text*
Show

It's kind of a mess but I'll try and walk you through what we know. Kelly's in the dark as far as I can tell.

Boudreaux was ID'd when Harbinger had a vision revealing the face of the greater demon's host after he touched some sort of cursed stone. Nightgaunt reached out to some people he knows and they came back with a name to match the face. We just happened to catch a glimpse of the guy when Kelly took us on the guided tour you set us up on yesterday.


*Choices and Consequences*




> He looks away, considering briefly before looking Louis in the eyes and saying, "Louis, I'm exactly what they think I am."


Louis tilts his head in confusion at Raphael's response.




> As the vampire speaks, he allows his canines to extend. "You're right, they didn't turn me into a monster, I was born as one." He grimaces, showing his teeth before looking away and continuing. "I didn't like hiding it from you, or the others... but I think you're smart enough to understand why I did."


He jerks his head back in surprise at Raphael's sudden change in expression, and struggles to find his words for a moment. He looses a nervous chuckle. "Sure, and I'm a ghost who's been possessing this body for months." He says as an amorphous black specter with a gaping maw materializes from the hero's shadow and reaches around him in a possessive manner.

Louis waits for a few seconds, trying to gauge his friend's reaction before speaking up again. "You're joking, right?" Silence fills the air between the two for what feels like an eternity. "Or... were you being serious?" He asks, his voice filled with the foreign feeling of uncertainty.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael* 
Of course, where are my manners, the man says as he taps his knuckle once on the door on the opposite side of the room from Raphael. The door is flush to the wall, meant to be unobtrusive. I was away on business for Miss von Stein when you arrived here. My name is Alexander Feris. I am Miss von Steins chief aide.

He returns to his seat and takes another sip from his glass, finishing his drink. I only wish to talk. Perhaps negotiate.

*Spoiler: Common Knowledge (for vampires) TN 4*
Show

Hearing his name, Raphaels memory is triggered. Feris once worked for Gustav von Stein, before he was assassinated. Gustav was the leader of Clan Brutenstein for several hundred years and sired Persephone Chandra von Stein, currently third in line to lead Clan Brutenstein. 


As she could not be here, I have Miss von Steins permission to speak with her full authority, he says, looking up at Raphael. So please, speak with me as you would with her, and know that whatever we agree on today will be carried out under her orders.

Theres a soft knock at the back door before it opens, revealing a dark haired woman that looks to be in her mid twenties carrying a small silver platter with thick cloth napkin, an empty wine glass, and a small dagger. 

She smiles at Feris and then at Raphael as she sets the platter on the table and then puts the wine glass on top. She takes Feris empty glass and puts it next to the other one after a quick look at the other vampire. 

Feris smiles gently and nods. If you would like, Cassie. I wont say no.

The woman seems to concentrate for a moment and a small rune appears on the back of her forearm. She positions that wrist over the top of Raphaels glass and slices into the delicate flesh. 

As soon as her blood hits the air, the scent slams into Raphaels nose. Its extremely enticing, more than anything hes smelled since hes arrived in Iron Station. 

The womans blood quickly fills both glasses. She concentrates again and second rune fades into existence on her forearm. The slash on her wrist quickly heals and she wipes the excess blood with the cloth napkin. 

Please, Feris says as he picks up his own glass. Enjoy.

*Spoiler: If Raphael Drinks*
Show

The blood is hot, its aroma heady, as Raphael lifts the glass to his lips so unlike the coldly packaged plastic he was used to. An explosion of flavor hits him as he drinks, like a thousand tiny fireworks. Its almost sweet and slightly spicy, like mulled cider,  leaving his tongue tingling as he swallows. Its unlike any blood hes had before. 

_Roll Spirit TN 4 to no-sell his reaction_ 


*Spoiler: Raphaels Notice*
Show

Raphael senses that Alexander is around 400 years old, give or take fifty years in either direction. He does seem true in his intentions to talk. 


_OOC: Alex gains Influence over Raphael!_

*John*
Of course, sir, Lana says. Ill bring your drinks in a moment.

She heads directly from Johns table over to Stellas and speak to her for a moment. The sorceress looks up and follows several other patrons gazes over to John and Emi and smiles at the two of them. She speaks to Lana again and makes her way across the lounge and slides into the booth beside John. 

Thanks for the drink, John. You know I only turn 20 on Saturday, right? Stella asks with a wide grin. 

*Keith*



> "Ok, hearing all that makes me glad I never had to fight y'all, and how in the hell did you get a minigun fit in there?!


Very carefully, Sidney says with a grin. 

Elvira hops closer to Keith and lowers her head, opening her beak at the same time. A cluster of six barrels pops out from the back of her throat, locking into place. They start to rotate, but seize up. 

Sidney sighs. Just one more thing to fix. You can get closer if you want Keith. She wont bite.

Its onea those handheld ones, Ryker says. The barrels are only 10 inches long. The whole assembly is about 20 inches. Jesse bankrolled it, so Sid got to go a little crazy with V.

*Manny- 4:45pm*
When Manny returns to the living room, a movie title screen in projected onto the wall. Drake is seated at one end of the couch with Yuki snuggled up to his side. He has his beer sitting by one foot and a book in his lap. Aeryn sits on the other side of Yuki with a plate of his dish in his lap. Theres a seat and half of space, then Sidney sits at the other end of the couch.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Of course, sir, Lana says. Ill bring your drinks in a moment.
> 
> She heads directly from Johns table over to Stellas and speak to her for a moment. The sorceress looks up and follows several other patrons gazes over to John and Emi and smiles at the two of them. She speaks to Lana again and makes her way across the lounge and slides into the booth beside John.


John inwardly sighs at Lanas timing of her visit to Stellas table. It was logical for her to do so  the efficiency of getting multiple orders before going to the bar. Still, it didnt provide the time he hoped for Emil to answer his implied question. Of course, Emi might hold on to her response about her fathers reaction to the Madeira until Stella arrived so that the sorceress could enjoy the potentially funny story as well. Or she could be maintaining a certain familial loyalty  which would be appropriate, if frustrating  and withholding that information from him.

His unsatisfied curiosity, of course, would not be a fatal thing and there would be plenty of time in the years to come to joke about it with his father-in-law.

He was doing it again, he noted as Stella turned and smiled at them.

He was glad, as some of the guests turned toward them, that he was holding Emis hand. 

Still no marks on her neck, he noted as she crossed the room to meet them. There were other pulse points that would be equally accessible  some of which he would not  or should not  be able to visually conform.

Odd, he considered with a clinical detachment that matched his observation. Assessing the likelihood of observing some of the more anatomically private pulse points  which, of course, would be noticeable in most standard bathing suits  did not make him blush in a manner than the consideration of Emis legs had done so earlier that evening. 

He felt the blush return slightly at the thought of her getting into and out of Clea and hoped the low light was sufficient to provide him some cover while the detached part of his brain weighed if it was the clinical observation that made the difference or if it was just Emi. 

Another interesting data point: She is coming over, indicating she does not expect Raphael to return soon. Otherwise, she would have stayed at her table.

Not that their corner booth was difficult to find.

Where might he be?

Ah, he observed. Here she comes. He glanced at Emi, feeling somewhat foolish. Another example of my near-superhuman powers of observation. He gave her hand an affectionate squeeze as he reluctantly released it so that he could stand and greet Stella and, as Montcrieff had taught him, to reassure himself that their booth was private enough for discrete conversation and had not been bugged or targeted with parabolic listening devices.

*Spoiler: Montcrieff, like Obi Wan, has taught him well.*
Show

Notice Roll for bugs, cameras, etc.: 1d10o10+4 *11* 1d6o6+4 *13*





> Thanks for the drink, John. You know I only turn 20 on Saturday, right? Stella asks with a wide grin.


An example of my less than superhuman powers of observation, he noted to Emi with a self-deprecating grin as he slid back in next to her. Happy to oblige, Stella. My apologies for making assumptions about your age. I guess I got Louisianas minimum age for exotic pets wrong. That said, I suspect Jaal would take offense at the joke  even if he isnt the most exotic pet Ive encountered today.

We hadnt expected to see you here this evening. What brings the two of you to 5th Chapter tonight?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
Iris is intrigued that Louis seems to know the hero. I guess if youre working with Ryker youve seen Harbinger up close. Is he really that old? Hes never really on the news.

This is definitely not how I saw my day going, she admits with sigh. I dont know if Ill be in trouble or not. It depends on if Leo thinks I was working with you guys, I guess. But if he has a complaint about it, he has to go through Lady Orchid.

She looks back up at Louis. Wait. You said you went by Redline in the house right? _Youre_ a part of West Side Provisional Team? That Redline?

*John*
_Later,_ Emi projects just before Stella sits. 

Jaal would be very upset to be called a pet, Stella says with a shake of her head. If you said it seriously, hed probably try to eat you.

You saw him on Saturday, Stella explains as Emi looks between the two of them for an explanation. 

Ah, I see, the psychic says. 

Stella pauses for a moment before answering Johns final question. He had a meeting with someone upstairs. Were going to have dinner after hes done. 

As she speaks, John can see a slight bit of nervousness on her eyes and hear it in her tone.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny- 4:45pm*
> When Manny returns to the living room, a movie title screen in projected onto the wall. Drake is seated at one end of the couch with Yuki snuggled up to his side. He has his beer sitting by one foot and a book in his lap. Aeryn sits on the other side of Yuki with a plate of his dish in his lap. Theres a seat and half of space, then Sidney sits at the other end of the couch.


Manny smiles as he makes his way to the open spot on the couch and sits down unceremoniously. "Thanks for waiting on me. The D- Zylas seems to be an alright sort. So, What are we watching?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _Later,_ Emi projects just before Stella sits.


Later, John thought with some relief  at least he hoped it should be relief. He could find out later, perhaps, what Mr. Shaw had thought  so long as he didnt forget to follow up.

Because he had such a history of staying on top of things in Emis presence.

_Well see if I remember to ask._ He projected with a certain amusement.




> Jaal would be very upset to be called a pet, Stella says with a shake of her head. If you said it seriously, hed probably try to eat you.
> 
> You saw him on Saturday, Stella explains as Emi looks between the two of them for an explanation. 
> 
> Ah, I see, the psychic says. 
> 
> Stella pauses for a moment before answering Johns final question. He had a meeting with someone upstairs. Were going to have dinner after hes done. 
> 
> As she speaks, John can see a slight bit of nervousness on her eyes and hear it in her tone.


*Spoiler: Watching the Witch*
Show

Notice Roll for Stellas reaction.: 1d10o10+4 *12* 1d6o6+4 *15* < Note: I am changing the descriptor here but forgot to do so on Orokos.


Some business with a distant relation? John asked raising an eyebrow but watching Stella carefully. I hope it isnt anything too tedious. I know that one item looming over me are the quarterly financials from Geneva that I need to review and sign by your birthday  the day before, come to think of it, due to the time differences. Accounting would really prefer me to have gotten them back before now and normally I would have preferred to have done so. Since this is the first time I will be signing off on them, though, I am trying to understand what I am finding there.

As if I can find an error in the hundreds of pages that the Foundations army of accountants missed, he said, smiling bashfully at the two of them, hoping they did not pick up on the trick he was trying to pull  simultaneously confirming if Raphael was meeting with another vampire about vampire business while shifting the conversation away using the cover of a typical male making it about himself and trying to look  important. 

Little wonder that the peacocks and the cardinals that everyone thinks of when the birds are named are showy males.

Id tell you all about it, but I believe it is against the Geneva Conventions to attempt to bore people to death by describing the intricacies of foundation reporting.

He wondered why Raphael had been summoned. That is was a summons was clear enough. It was impossible to get a table here and neither Raphael or Stella had the social capital sufficient to drop their name  as he had with Emi  to get a table. That required a different kind of entrée to the venue  one that a manager or owner might provide. And, in retrospect, the decor was in keeping with one who had embraced their Creature of the Night status.

And while Emi would not be able to overhear his  or Stellas  concerns, it would not be difficult to put enough of the pieces together to begin to suspect. She already knew about Darkwatch, after all.

He hoped that this turn of events would not jeopardize their trip to Rhode Island.

He pushed that out of his mind as he turned to Emi.

Jaal does not, I suspect, think too highly of me to begin with so I suspect I should not even consider joking about his being a pet. Hes somewhat more haughty than Draconian. 

I got to meet him today, actually, he observed to Stella. Hes an interesting guy and I can see why Keith speaks so highly of him. It would be interesting to know what kind of a conversation he and Jaal would have.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Very carefully, Sidney says with a grin. 
> 
> Elvira hops closer to Keith and lowers her head, opening her beak at the same time. A cluster of six barrels pops out from the back of her throat, locking into place. They start to rotate, but seize up. 
> 
> Sidney sighs. Just one more thing to fix. You can get closer if you want Keith. She wont bite.
> 
> Its onea those handheld ones, Ryker says. The barrels are only 10 inches long. The whole assembly is about 20 inches. Jesse bankrolled it, so Sid got to go a little crazy with V.


Keith looks as Elvira hops closer and shows off the minigun.  _OH ****!_ He couldn't help but think as his eyes went wide seeing the barrels start to rotate.

"Very carefully indeed! That's...." Keith shook his head a bit. "Sidney, you put those Empire minions to shame with these works." He hadn't come across too many special creations like that fighting his father's group, but then again, that could have just been his experience. He had no idea what else Sidney could create with enough parts, but it would put near about anything to shame with how well they seem to work.

Keith just grinned being told he could get closer and reached to pat Elvira's head, if she would let him. "Would rather not know if the bullet or bite is worse on her." He said with a chuckle.

He also just tilted his head hearing Ryker explain the process of how Elvira got built. It made sense, since most of these probably wouldn't be parts you could just get or scavenge regularly. Not without being _REALLY_ lucky.

"Never seen a handheld one up close like that before. Makes sense with the length though, but dang. Can't blame her for goin' all out either. Someone puttin' the cash behind it, I would have too."  He looks back up at Elvira. "Can't be too overboard with transport and escapes. Though, guess we'll need to figure out how to get more of some of those chemicals. Good to have a stockpile."

Keith just grins at V "Uncle would have a field day seein' you, V."

----------


## big teej

*Choices and Consequences:*

Raphael briefly considers retrieving another blood bag and simply pouring some out.  Instead he looks Louis and the eyes and just says "Yes.  I'm really a vampire." 


*Just a quiet chat:*

His poker face already securely in place, Raphael's expression betrays nothing of his thoughts as the blood doll fills their glasses.  He finally takes his seat, along with his glass.  He takes a drink and nods appreciatively, like you're supposed to, and looks back to Feris.  

"What's on your mind?" He asks conversationally, unwilling and unable to match Feris' oily demeanor.   

_What did they do this girl to make her taste so?  Or maybe she's just special...
John would probably point out, obviously, it's those runes. 

.....

I wonder if Stella would taste the same. 
Well that's just cheating._  


*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Common Knowledge: 
Yup

No Sell: 13

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith- 6pm*
Oh, hear that, Ryker? Sidney asks with a smirk. Ive been upgraded to better than a minion.

Ryker grins back at his girlfriend. Movin up in the world, baby.

The barrels slide back down into the bottom of Elviras beak and throat. She pushes her head into Keiths hand before snapping her beak shut so he can see just how sharp the edge of it is. 

Mimis voice comes over the speakers on the roof. Keith, would you join everyone down in the living room? Seraph has a mission for you.

*Manny- 4:45pm*
Im glad he didnt eat you, Aeryn whispers to Manny as he sits. 

Have you ever seen _Demon Slayer_? Yuki asks excitedly. They made a movie! It just came out back home and my brother said I had to see it.

Sidney raises an eyebrow at Manny saying that Zylas seems okay, but keeps her mouth shut about it. 

Once Yuki verifies everyones ready, she has Mimi start the movie. 

About halfway through, Sidney waits for a quiet moment in the movie before getting up. Dont wait for me, she says as she walks toward the living quarters. 

Though Drake starts out uninterested, its not long before he shuts his book and actually starts watching. Yuki and Aeryn actually tear up a little at the end. 

_6pm_
A few minutes after the credits have rolled, Mimis voice come over the speakers. Aeryn, Yuki, and Manny, would you please stay in the living room? Seraph has a mission for you and he will be down in a moment.

*John*
Stella looks over at John with a shrug and a nod. He didnt say what they were meeting about. I dont think whoever it was told him, just that they needed to meet.

Once again, her nervousness creeps in, but she quickly smooths it over with a smile at John. Jaal actually likes you a good bit. More than he likes Raphael, honestly.

I dont think he would do so well talking with a true dragon, Emi admits. Hes a bit of a nervous guy, she explains to Stella. I am glad that you, at the very least, find him interesting John. He was very glad that you and he talked today.

A dragon? Nervous? Stella asks with a chuckle.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Oh, hear that, Ryker? Sidney asks with a smirk. Ive been upgraded to better than a minion.
> 
> Ryker grins back at his girlfriend. Movin up in the world, baby.
> 
> The barrels slide back down into the bottom of Elviras beak and throat. She pushes her head into Keiths hand before snapping her beak shut so he can see just how sharp the edge of it is. 
> 
> Mimis voice comes over the speakers on the roof. Keith, would you join everyone down in the living room? Seraph has a mission for you.


Keith looks at the ground almost embarrassed when he realizes what he had said. "N-not what I was meaning to imply that you weren't already awesome, just really glad that I wouldn't have had to go against someone like you or Ryker fighting those guys."

It was a stupid thing to say, and he about regretted it but they both took it in good stride. He figured it was all well and good. If anything, it had certainly seemed to get them to talking. Even if not about what they needed to.

"I'd pretty much grew up trying to end a war someone else started, and the leader of that group would want to see me, well I would assume dead eventually but not without a ton of torture first. The last time I saw those attack squads, well they didn't make use of tech put together masterfully like V, but they certainly weren't push overs." Keith's eyes go distant a bit thinking back on it. He's jarred from the thought when Elvira pushed her head into his hand. His eyes widen again seeing how sharp the beak is.

"Oooo you got a really sharp beak there, V. It suits you!" He rubbed her head a moment before Mimi's voice came over the speakers.

"Sure thing Mimi, I'll be right down." Following which he turned back to Sidney and Ryker. "Guess Uncle's side project for me can wait. Probably a good thing too." Keith shudders at the thought of having to talk with Coldfront. Just from what all Ryker had said, she sounded terrifying. He would much rather have had to talk with Eidolon. At least then it was someone that probably already knew everything. Freaking mind reading.

"And it was nice getting to meet you, Elvira. Hope to see you again soon! You two have fun." He says before heading back down to the living room.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Stella looks over at John with a shrug and a nod. He didnt say what they were meeting about. I dont think whoever it was told him, just that they needed to meet.


While there could be any number of reasons, John thought, the most obvious is the recent attack by the Darkwatch. No matter where he fit within the local hierarchy, that group would be considered a threat by every vampire here. It added additional risk of discovery and would limit their mobility.

He had not had the time to sort the realities about vampires  especially the forbidden arts that Raphael apparently had access to  and the exaggerations based on what one person had told another over the centuries. Of course, the Spirits had warned him against getting distracted from the mission at hand ad to focus on the demons. And, he recalled, he had been specifically enjoined to allow for lesser darknesses to oppose this greater darkness.

That injunction, of course, complicated the question of whether he should report a probable vampire safe house to Montcrieff. He would have to consider that carefully.




> Once again, her nervousness creeps in, but she quickly smooths it over with a smile at John. Jaal actually likes you a good bit. More than he likes Raphael, honestly.


I would not have guessed that Jaal likes me, John admitted. I was certain I had offended him the other day on the roof. That may have been the tension of the moment, though. He turned to Emi. Hes an dignified and self-possessed being. I know you saw him the other day, but I dont know if the two of you spoke telepathically or not.




> I dont think he would do so well talking with a true dragon, Emi admits. Hes a bit of a nervous guy, she explains to Stella. I am glad that you, at the very least, find him interesting John. He was very glad that you and he talked today.
> 
> A dragon? Nervous? Stella asks with a chuckle.


Hard to believe, isnt it? John replied, noting that Emis comment implied that she and Grayson had spoken. Perhaps they had started on the path to recovery. He didnt think that was the kind of thing to ask in front of Stella. While he felt he could trust her, it didnt mean it was appropriate to discuss Grayson and Emis relationship in front of her.

Even if Keith had mentioned it in front of Ryker, who might have told Sydney about it who might have told Stella. Also, Keith had alluded to conversations with the Council of Women of West Side for advice, just as he had.

Regardless, it wasnt his secret to reveal.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Im glad he didnt eat you, Aeryn whispers to Manny as he sits.


"Not a chance. I'm very persuasive." Manny whispers back with a wink and a smile.





> Have you ever seen _Demon Slayer_? Yuki asks excitedly. They made a movie! It just came out back home and my brother said I had to see it.


"Watched the first season during a long flight back from Auckland. Quite good.  The yellowed-haired boy needs to sleep more, in my opinion."  Manny says before getting cozy on the couch.




> Sidney raises an eyebrow at Manny saying that Zylas seems okay, but keeps her mouth shut about it. 
> 
> Once Yuki verifies everyones ready, she has Mimi start the movie. 
> 
> About halfway through, Sidney waits for a quiet moment in the movie before getting up. Dont wait for me, she says as she walks toward the living quarters. 
> 
> Though Drake starts out uninterested, its not long before he shuts his book and actually starts watching. Yuki and Aeryn actually tear up a little at the end. 
> 
> A few minutes after the credits have rolled, Mimis voice come over the speakers. Aeryn, Yuki, and Manny, would you please stay in the living room? Seraph has a mission for you and he will be down in a moment.


"Sounds good. I'd rather not move after such a draining movie. Who thought the ending would be so devastating?" Manny says taking in a deep breath before letting it out in a controlled stream. He's also made a note of Sidney's action and reactions up to her departure during the film.

_I think I should talk to her when I can._

"Not one to normally let movies and shows get to me. but he was so earnest. It felt genuine."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael* 
Feris observes Raphaels reaction to the blood and seems more than a little interested at the other vampires lack of response. Thank you, Cassie, he says after he takes a drink. Please leave us for now.

The woman takes the silver platter and quickly bows her head to each vampire before taking her leave, returning through the back door. 

Once shes gone, Feris waits a moment to confirm the door is shut before continuing. First of all, Miss von Stein was glad to hear that the the tale of your demise was greatly exaggerated. We had heard that you had fallen to a Dark Watch detachment lead by Cassandra Lovelace herself, Feris says before gesturing at Raphael. Obviously, she did not manage to destroy you, and you did inflict significant casualties on her unit despite being greatly outnumbered, according to reports that weve gathered. We havent yet tracked down her safe house, but if you would like, I could pass along the information when we find it, he offers. 

The vampire leans back in his chair, swirling his drink slowly. Second, Miss von Stein has a request for you. Theres a Clan Brutenstein member that fancies himself as a mad scientist of sorts. His name is Richard Isaac. A few nights ago, one of the Kindred that we have shadowing him reported that she saw some kind of vampire-demon hybrid emerge from the roof of his building. It attacked several humans indiscriminately before it was dispatched by Eidolon. She also said that she saw several more in cages before she felt like she had overstayed her welcome and retreated to report to Miss von Stein. We would like for you to investigate and shut down his laboratory. If Dr. Isaac is there and he resists you, kill him. He has become more trouble than hes worth, creating such abominations.

*Keith and Manny*
Its not too long after Keith comes downstairs that Seraph enters the living room. 

Kenzie and Wolf from South Side are asking for back up, the angel says. I need you four to go meet them. Theyre currently waiting near St. Marys church.

*John*
That he is, Stella agrees. 

Emi shakes her head. As with Draconian, your dragons mind was strongly shielded. He did not choose to speak with me.

It doesnt take much to offend him, Stella says with a small sigh. I did speak to him, later on Saturday, and he seemed appreciative that you had helped to calm me down.

Emi gives Stella a soft smile. Im glad that Raphael has returned.

Me too, Stella murmurs back. 

Lana returns with a tray of drinks. Rosè, gin and tonic, and a Gray Goose and cranberry, she says, mostly to herself. Would you like to start with any appetizers?

Could we get an order of the bacon wrapped scallops? Emi asks before looking over at Stella and John. The sorceress shakes her head.

----------


## HIDA

> *Keith and Manny*
> Its not too long after Keith comes downstairs that Seraph enters the living room. 
> 
> Kenzie and Wolf from South Side are asking for back up, the angel says. I need you four to go meet them. Theyre currently waiting near St. Marys church.


"We're on the way. Which--ever that way is." Manny says, gearing up. "We know what the situation is?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> That he is, Stella agrees. 
> 
> Emi shakes her head. As with Draconian, your dragons mind was strongly shielded. He did not choose to speak with me.
> 
> It doesnt take much to offend him, Stella says with a small sigh. I did speak to him, later on Saturday, and he seemed appreciative that you had helped to calm me down.
> 
> Emi gives Stella a soft smile. Im glad that Raphael has returned.
> 
> Me too, Stella murmurs back.


Please offer my respects when you speak with Jaal next, John requested with a mischievous smile towards Emi. Im doing my best to build bridges with the dragons in my immediate circle and I would be honored to stay on his good side.

Her response to Emi was somewhat more subdued that John anticipated. Whatever was happening here had shaken her. As much as he would like to let down his guard and just relax, he could feel his passive senses and his awareness levels incrementing back up to normal.

It wasnt just his concern for Stella. Emis senses were being masked by Stellas curse and she had a sensitivity to magic that may or may not include the powers wielded by vampires (He did not want to underestimate her, but it was almost certain that it did.). He wanted to maximize the amount of time he gave Harbinger to rest and a magical battle in the Lounge of 5th Chapter would do nothing for their secret identities  even if it would solve the mystery of how he could have possibly met Emi for the patrons  especially for some of the better looking men who had glanced at them as they entered as they reassessed their partners for the evening.

He hoped the partners had noted that. The ones who were startled and mentioned Emis name might be in a kind of trouble but at least they were dancing with the one they came with. 

Some of the unattached gentlemen at the bar  especially the ones who did not appear to be there as a couple, still bore watching.  




> Lana returns with a tray of drinks. Rosè, gin and tonic, and a Gray Goose and cranberry, she says, mostly to herself. Would you like to start with any appetizers?
> 
> Could we get an order of the bacon wrapped scallops? Emi asks before looking over at Stella and John. The sorceress shakes her head.


A half plate of the oysters as well, John replied to Lana with a smile. While 5th Chapter was a high-price establishment, we began to prepare himself for the inevitable disappointment. There were too many locations along the New England coast where the oysters were farmed and served by the same operation. The list price signaled that 5th Chapters had been brought in from the coast on ice. He didnt doubt that they would be good here, but they would not be the same. 

John glanced at his watch as it buzzed with his familys pattern, seeing the message from his mother. 
*Spoiler: Text from Mom*
Show

Please ask Miss Shaw what kinds of dessert she would prefer when she visits. 


Theres a spell in Cassanovas occult notes that limits the effects of alcohol, John noted quietly to Stella following Lenas departure. I dont know if you are familiar with it. He developed it after a less reputable French nobleman plied him with wine in Lyon and took advantage of the situation. I can get it written out for you and help transcribe it into your system of magic at some point, if you would like. While you might be safe with Raphael, its still a handy spell to have in your arsenal.

Another buzz was followed almost immediately. 
*Spoiler: A Text from Stephen*
Show

Im not sure if I should be excited for you or in despair because mom has assigned me the silver polishing since you are not here.


Excuse me, he offered to the ladies. A pair of messages from my mother and my brother. 

*Spoiler: A quick text to Stephen*
Show

Anticipate the easier jobs, little brother, and start those. It will get you out of the less palatable ones. 


He swiped a response on his watch as he smiled at Emi. _Rhode Island is beginning to prepare for your visit. I didnt know if it was a subject for discussion in front of others._

*Spoiler: A response from Stephen*
Show

Kate, Jefferey, and dad learned about the visit before me, Stephen replied. Cant complain. I have a song to practice so am getting less work to do.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> Its not too long after Keith comes downstairs that Seraph enters the living room. 
> 
> Kenzie and Wolf from South Side are asking for back up, the angel says. I need you four to go meet them. Theyre currently waiting near St. Marys church."





> "We're on the way. Which--ever that way is." Manny says, gearing up. "We know what the situation is?"


Keith waves at the others in the living room when he comes down and takes a free space to stand. Figured he'd have to be ready right away.

At Seraph's orders for the mission, and Manny's response, Keith nods.

"It's not too far a flight from here, maybe 10 minutes tops. Wait can you fly?" He then turned back to Seraph.

"If not, certain they can fill us in. Probably best to go soon."

He then turned to Yuki and Aeryn. "Know y'all told me a bit about Wolf, anything for Kenzie we should watch for? Or stay out of the way of?"

----------


## big teej

*Quiet Chat:*

"If they'd come better prepared, I'm not sure they'd be rumors."  Raphael admits.  He considers Feris' offer a moment before nodding.  "Yes... I think knowing where Ms. Lovelace is shacking up would be beneficial."  

The young vampire's expression darkens as Feris describes the work of the errant Dr. Isaac, but he can't stop a grim smile from creeping across his face as Feris finishes.

"I readily appreciate why Miss Stein would feel I am most suited for this task."  Raphael says, taking another sip of Cassie's blood.  "And the benefits for seeing it done are as clear as the night is long...  But destroying an entire lab of---"  Raphael pauses a moment, searching for the right word before simply sneering "_Hybrids_ and culling a rogue member of the family is no trifling manner."

_A proper noble wouldn't actually mention or request compensation._ He muses, quickly. Weighing the considerations of playing to type vs. stereotype.  

He decides to let it hang, and pivots, "What's he supposed to be working on?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Spoiler: Meanwhile, up on the Roof*
Show

Once Keith leaves, Ryker goes and sits on the couch while Sidney tinkers with Elvira, hooking her up to her laptop via Bluetooth to update her programs and quickly tightening any loose bolts that are about to fall out that she can find. 

Ryker watches her work, trying to figure out exactly how to tell her what hed done earlier how to tell her that hed made out with his ex and enjoyed it until he realized what he was doing. Hed betrayed her trust, and it felt like a knife straight through his ribs into his heart. It _hurt_. The distance shed put between them lately hurt too. It wasnt like her. 

Was it really just as simple as what he and Keith had talked about? Did she just wanna hear three little words that he couldnt bring himself to curse her with? He knew it was stupid, but what if something did happen to her? What if he was cursed? He knew now that **** like that actually existed. 

He blinks, and realizes that Sidney had been looking  at him too. Watching him think. 

She lets out a deep sigh as she puts her tools back in her toolbox and closes it. What are you thinking about so hard over here? she asks as she drops down on the couch next to him and takes his hand. 

You, he replies simply. 

She doesnt look him in the eye, instead focusing on their intertwined fingers. Eventually, she starts to trace the head of the viper tattooed on the back of his hand. Anything specific?

Ryker pulls his hand away and leans forward, bracing his elbows on his knees. He cant look at her as he takes a breath, deeper than he meant as his ribs briefly feel like theyve caught fire. He rides out the pain and decides to commit to his current course of action. Hed promised her years ago that he would always be as honest as possible with her. Sid, while Louis and I were out today, we saved a couple of girls from a Rook safe house. One of them I knew. Her names Aria. Shes my ex, the only other long term relationship Ive had other than with you. Anyway,  Leo messed me up and Louis made me take a ride to the hospital. She ended up there too, and she kinda talked me out of leaving after I got pissed that the nurses were tryin to drug me up.

He sneaks a glance over at her and finds her watching the side of his face, listening intently. 

Im gonna be honest with you, Sid, Ryker says. He watches her eyes narrow in suspicion. She kissed me. I didnt stop her. I dont know what I was thinking.

His heart gets stabbed again as she leans away from him and looks away. Ive been back for three days, and youre already bored? she asks in a low voice. The venom in her tone gets stronger as she continues, Just couldnt wait to stick your tongue down some other girls throat, huh?

No! **** Sid, it was a mistake, he responds. She didnt know I had another girlfriend. You know how much you mean to me. I _Love you._ He tries to reach out for one of her hands and she pulls away before getting to her feet. 

Then why didnt you stop her? Sidney asks in the same quiet, acidic tone. 

Ryker bows his head, running his fingers through his hair. I dont know.

Jesus, Ryker. Sidneys breath hitches in her chest, but she gets control of it. I thought you were better than this. Despite everyone around me telling me that youre just a thug, a ****ing no good Rook, I believed in you. I trusted you. She takes a second to pause and get her thoughts under control. Were there others? Before today? What else have you been hiding from me?

Nothing, Ryker answers empathetically as he looks up at her. There havent been any other girls, I swear. Earlier, I dont know why I didnt stop her. I ****ed up. He gets quiet, looking deep into her furious, betrayed eyes. Im sorry, Sidney.

Sidney turns her back to him, and he just barely catches the glint of a tear  rolling down her cheek. Another stab to his chest. 

Ryker stands and hesitates for a moment before he tries to pull her into his arms, but she steps away. 

Dont touch me, she hisses, making him flinch back. Sidney stands frozen for a moment longer before she runs over and hops on Elviras back. The vulture spreads her ragged wings and leaps off the edge of the roof before he can even react. 

Ryker watches as the two of them hastily gain altitude and fade into the low clouds. Hes stunned, numb to the world as he once again climbs up onto the lip of the roof and sits before he lights a cigarette, staring at the spot of dark gray the love of his life had disappeared into. 

Hed just gotten her back and now she was gone again. _And its my fault,_ he thinks as the knife twists again. Just one more thing hed ****ed up beyond repair.


*Raphael* 
You speak the truth, Feris replies. It is not a trifling matter. We need someone from outside the clan to assist us, and you have the additional advantage that youre part of a provisional hero team. Eidolon could have easily passed along information that could lead you to Dr. Isaacs lab.

We dont know what his end goal is, just that he has stepped outside the bounds of what Miss von Stein is willing to accept. He has been toeing that line for many years, but this is too far.

The vampire takes another sip. Heres where the negotiations come in. Miss von Stein is prepared to offer you compensation for your efforts, of course. We know what we are asking is not a facile task. Do you have something in mind that we could offer you?

*Manny and Keith*
Yuki squeezes Drake hand before standing and addressing Keith. Not really. Her codename is Paradox and she has telekinetic powers and super-strength. Her personality is better met than explained. She is nice though.

As long as you dont make her mad, Aeryn adds. 

The only thing that Kenzie told me was that they had found something underground near the second ritual site, where some of you fought the Greater Demon. She asked for immediate backup, Seraph says. 

*John*
I will, Stella says as Lana writes down their order and walks away. Hell appreciate it.

Emi smiles at John as Stella nods. I dont think I have a spell that specifies alcohol. I wouldnt mind going over that with you.

As Emi answers John in his mind, her voice sounds faint and far away. _Im not sure speaking about family matters would be prudent in front of her. I wouldnt want to make her uncomfortable._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> I will, Stella says as Lana writes down their order and walks away. Hell appreciate it.
> 
> Emi smiles at John as Stella nods. I dont think I have a spell that specifies alcohol. I wouldnt mind going over that with you.
> 
> As Emi answers John in his mind, her voice sounds faint and far away. _Im not sure speaking about family matters would be prudent in front of her. I wouldnt want to make her uncomfortable._


Family matters? An odd turn of phrase. She could, of course, be referring to Stellas current familial state of affairs and it would be understandable, if she knew everything that he did. That thought, there had been plenty of time for her father to have briefed her and the rest of the East Side about the greater demon that had possessed her brother. With his telepathic powers, he could have easily done so in the moment it took him to sit down to meet with their new provisional hero. 

It could also be that she had begun to frame her thoughts the same way that he was, linking the two of them together as a single unit with their families overlapping through them. That would be a spectacular turn of events.

It would be unlikely, though, he reminded himself. They had known one another less than a week. Granted, they had started dating within the first five minutes of meeting and she had acknowledged the first sight thing being a part of what was happening, but it would not be rational to begin to think in those terms in so short a time.

He wasnt sure what his excuse was for doing so  other than frankly acknowledging how wonderful Emi was. How could he not react that way?

Which made her fathers response that he had not overheard any men think in terms of him being a future father-in-law  only the women pursuing his son  so much the stranger.

Focus, John. 

_Your father briefed you, then?_ John projected as casually as he could, lest the echo of Corgi puppies intrude on his projection.

Id be happy to do so, he offered. It seems the kind of thing that every young woman should have access to.

He was about to mention considering teaching it to Kate but recalled Emis advice and deferred, in case she had noted something that he had not.

Is this your first time at 5th Chaper, Stella? Im sure Lena will go over the specials and offer recommendations but Id be interested in your take on the menu if you have sampled some of their cuisine.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Yuki squeezes Drake hand before standing and addressing Keith. Not really. Her codename is Paradox and she has telekinetic powers and super-strength. Her personality is better met than explained. She is nice though.
> 
> As long as you dont make her mad, Aeryn adds. 
> 
> The only thing that Kenzie told me was that they had found something underground near the second ritual site, where some of you fought the Greater Demon. She asked for immediate backup, Seraph says.


"Don't make her mad. Got it. Easy enough instructions." Manny says, mentally checking off his list. "I'm ready to ride, fly or whatever means we need to get there. Wait is Drake not coming?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Yuki squeezes Drake hand before standing and addressing Keith. Not really. Her codename is Paradox and she has telekinetic powers and super-strength. Her personality is better met than explained. She is nice though.
> 
> As long as you dont make her mad, Aeryn adds. 
> 
> The only thing that Kenzie told me was that they had found something underground near the second ritual site, where some of you fought the Greater Demon. She asked for immediate backup, Seraph says.


Keith nods as Aeryn and Yuki explain about Kenzie. "Sounds a lot like someone else I know. Should be interesting!"

He then tilts his head as Seraph mentions the other underground site. Odd since they had wanted to go there earlier, and never did. He would probably need to take pictures or something for John. And he still needed to figure out an actual date plan. Oh, and tell Kylie about the plan.

"I'll take some pictures for John then when we get there and finish up. He'll probably want all the information anyway."




> "Don't make her mad. Got it. Easy enough instructions." Manny says, mentally checking off his list. "I'm ready to ride, fly or whatever means we need to get there. Wait is Drake not coming?"


Keith chuckles a bit. "Yeah, let's not anger the telekinetic, super strong woman. So guess that does mean you can fly, makes things a bit easier. And hey that means someone else at West Side can join the air squad!" He just grinned at the thought.

"Drake's most likely still recovering from earlier. Which, sorry again Drake."

----------


## PK-Leon

*First Impressions*




> Iris is intrigued that Louis seems to know the hero. I guess if youre working with Ryker youve seen Harbinger up close. Is he really that old? He's never really on the news.


"I guess he ain't _that_ old all things considered but I think all the years of herowork have really taken a toll on the guy." Louis confesses. "Could probably use a vacation or two though he strikes me as the type who wouldn't know what to do with the time off the clock."




> This is definitely not how I saw my day going, she admits with sigh. I dont know if Ill be in trouble or not. It depends on if Leo thinks I was working with you guys, I guess. But if he has a complaint about it, he has to go through Lady Orchid.
> 
> She looks back up at Louis. Wait. You said you went by Redline in the house right? Youre a part of West Side Provisional Team? That Redline?


Louis sits upright in his chair as Iris suddenly makes the connection between the meta and the hero team he belongs to. His trademark grin resurfaces as a block of text scrolls outward from the wall behind him, framing the hero within her field of vision.




> _REDLINE_
> _Power: Photon Manipulation_
> 
> _Affiliation: West Side Provisional Team
> Height: 5'9"
> Weight: 162 lbs
> Likes: Applied Science
> Hates: Unexplained Phenomena (Magic)_


"Yeah, that's me." He answers pridefully, thumbing back at the the block of text. "You a fan?"

*Choices and Consequences*




> Raphael briefly considers retrieving another blood bag and simply pouring some out. Instead he looks Louis and the eyes and just says "Yes. I'm really a vampire."


"Okay, now I _really_ can't tell if you're joking or not Raph." He says brushing away the hand of the apparition, forcing it to fade away in the same manner it appeared. "So you were born... 'different', I get that, but that doesn't make you monster. Besides, vampires don't really exist." Louis says, shaking his head to dismiss the thought. "They're just oldworld folklore meant to spook people who didn't know any better. And if you really were one wouldn't you be pretty crispy by now?" He holds out a hand, catching a ray of intensified sunlight. "I don't recall anything about creatures of the night being able to hold entire conversations on a city curb in broad daylight."

----------


## big teej

*Family Favors:*

Raphael sucks a breath in past his teeth.  A Blank Check from the Lady von Stein...

an 'in' with his own coterie, placing people off limits, access to lore or power sufficient to break curses, turning the kindred loose on the vampires, a more impressive place to hide his coffin and sanctuary...

these, and dozen more ideas come unbidden, bubbling up from some long stoppered-up wellspring of ambition The Duke Rothmyer hadn't even known he'd possessed.  A flood of avarice and scheming that had him mentally and nearly physically reeling. 

He clears his throat, coming back to himself. 

"I would need to give that.... some serious consideration."  Raphael says at last.  "The Favor and Gratitude of Miss Stein is not to be squandered thoughtlessly."  He continues in a whisper, mostly to himself.  

He drinks again, taking several long gulps of Cassie's blood.  

His eyes rove the room, considering before coming back to Feris' much older, deeper gaze.  "I will see this thing done.  For what, I do not yet know."  He declares. 

*He Ain't Heavy, He Thick:*

Raphael tilts his head and gives Louis a look that screams skepticism and "Are you kidding me, dude?" 

He sighs and pushes himself to his feet, faceless helmet in hand.  "You're right Louis, they don't."  He says, putting his helmet on and locking it into place. 

"Neither do Demons.  Or Magic.  Or Dragons.  Or Angels."  He starts to walk away, turning to still face Louis as he walks backwards.  "Or Alternate Dimensions, Or Ghosts, or Giant Mecha, or Aliens..."  Nightgaunt keeps rattling off paranormal and sci-fi entities until he hits a building across the street and starts to walk backwards up it.  

He offers his friend a mock-salute and says "I'll see you back home."  Before falling apart into a double handful of corvids that rise, cawing mockingly, up into the sky.


*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Nightgaunt clears Guilty

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
_He did,_ Emi projects. _While we drove over here, he was telling me about her brother and mother._ 

Ive been here a few times, Stella answers. But it was when I was very young. My mother would occasionally have business here and I was young enough that she couldnt leave me alone at the house, so I would stay upstairs in the cafe until she was finished and then we would usually eat down here after.

The sorceress takes a drink of her vodka cranberry. Ill wait for Raphael to order food. Im not in any hurry anyway.

*Manny and Keith*
Drake waves away Keiths apology. Its all good. Honestly, Im glad it came after me and not you or John or Yuki. As bad as I got hurt, you guys probably wouldve died.

Seraph nods to Keith. Drake and Ryker were injured early today. I told Kenzie I could send four of you over and she thought that was more than enough extra hands.

Yuki and Aeryn head up to the roof, but pause before heading out as they see Ryker perched on the edge of the roof. 

Are you out here alone? Yuki asks. 

Ryker doesnt answer, instead taking another puff on his cigarette as he looks up into the rapidly darkening sky. 

*Raphael* 
Feris gazes at Raphael a long moment. Miss von Stein does not like leaving open favors, but for this instance, I suppose it will be fine. Thank you, Mr. Rothmyer. I trust youll be discreet on where you acquired the information about Dr. Isaac.

He drains his glass. This was absolutely exquisite, was it not? For our first meeting, I wished to share something rare, that most vampires will never have the fortune of tasting.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Drake waves away Keiths apology. Its all good. Honestly, Im glad it came after me and not you or John or Yuki. As bad as I got hurt, you guys probably wouldve died.
> 
> Seraph nods to Keith. Drake and Ryker were injured early today. I told Kenzie I could send four of you over and she thought that was more than enough extra hands.
> 
> Yuki and Aeryn head up to the roof, but pause before heading out as they see Ryker perched on the edge of the roof. 
> 
> Are you out here alone? Yuki asks. 
> 
> Ryker doesnt answer, instead taking another puff on his cigarette as he looks up into the rapidly darkening sky.


"I see. Well tend to your wounds and we'll be off then." Manny says with a smile. "Back before you miss us."

As Manny makes it to the roof behinds Yuki and Aeryn, he spots Ryker brooding on the edge. 

He hears Yuki's question and Ryker's non-answer and doesn't say anything. He's seen the look enough to know. "Let's get going." Manny says floating off the roof following whoever's leading.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> _He did,_ Emi projects. _While we drove over here, he was telling me about her brother and mother._


_Was that a general briefing or more of a heads up for you?_ The timing was curious. Given that much of the drive over was taken up by their conversation with Kate and Jefferey, it might imply that she had already coordinated the trip to Rhode Island with her father  making certain that it was okay for her to go and, based on her conversation about airports, that it was okay to borrow the family plane for the trip. 

An unusual thing to ask to borrow, he considered. Still, it was a more than unusual world he was living in. 

It did make clear the family she was referencing, he noted with an odd mixture of relaxation and disappointment. 




> Ive been here a few times, Stella answers. But it was when I was very young. My mother would occasionally have business here and I was young enough that she couldnt leave me alone at the house, so I would stay upstairs in the cafe until she was finished and then we would usually eat down here after.
> 
> The sorceress takes a drink of her vodka cranberry. Ill wait for Raphael to order food. Im not in any hurry anyway.


John wished he did not hear alarm bells at the revelation her mother had been here on business in the past. A one-off visit might be explained by the equivalent of a quick house call. Multiple visits implied something different  an established connection to (assuming he was correct about Raphaels meeting) to the Iron Station vampiric community. Such a connection could be beneficial to a practitioner who focused on healing and who might need occasional assistance in a town that had the Crowns and Rooks shaking locations down for protection money. 

It would be more beneficial for both to declare her clinic neutral ground, giving them a safe place to get patched up. That, however, assumed it was not so deep in one of their territories as to render it inaccessible to the other. He did not know where those borders lay. 

Perhaps he should speak to Ryker or Sidney about that. Having a sense of where demons would be supporting  or have support from  the local gang would be useful for him to know.

Deep in his mind, he turned his attention from the puzzle of Emi from across the room and viewed the pieces of the 5th Chapter puzzle spread across the table and paused as the table shifted to sit next to Raphaels. He was beginning to build patterns based on too many assumptions  beginning with the assumption that this location was connected to the Iron Station vampiric underground. The pieces seemed to fit together but he could not yet be certain he was not forcing them together or arranging them based on a flawed assumption.

The piece that fell into place without question  one that opened a gap in a puzzle  was the apparent absence of a father figure  one that could watch her while her mother was making a house call  in Stellas life. Yes, that could have just been a scheduling issue but there was no implication in her statement of an occasional absence and there had been no indication of one in the discussions of her brother or as a signatory to the paperwork in the hospital.

He would have to ask Mimi about that when he returned this evening. It was unlikely to have bearing on the issue of the greater demon but he would be unable to have a conversation with Stella in order to confirm that. 

His glance returned to the table with the puzzle of Emi on it. Pieces consumed to shift and swirl, as if they were fallen leaves caught by the eddying wind  shifting themselves into patterns that were more or less positive. He knew part of that was the impact of his own emotions  alternately showing him the things he most wanted to see and most feared to see. Another part, however, was that there were too many things he could not see or understand. He had no idea how to account for a familial relationship that included the ability to have an extended conversation  one that would last hours in real time  remotely in the blink of an eye. That these conversations might take place did not bother him. It was that he could not account for them, in terms of the time that it took for them to happen.

He glanced at Emi and felt his thoughts begin to scatter. That was not all bad. There was a contentment at seeing her, knowing she was in the world, and a quiet joy at knowing she was a part of his life. 

He had looked at her a half a beat too long again.

If you would like some of the oysters to tide you over while you wait, he offered Stella with as he tried to clear his thoughts, dont hesitate to take as many as you like. Im fairly certain we can persuade Lana to bring more.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Drake waves away Keiths apology. Its all good. Honestly, Im glad it came after me and not you or John or Yuki. As bad as I got hurt, you guys probably wouldve died.
> 
> Seraph nods to Keith. Drake and Ryker were injured early today. I told Kenzie I could send four of you over and she thought that was more than enough extra hands.
> 
> Yuki and Aeryn head up to the roof, but pause before heading out as they see Ryker perched on the edge of the roof. 
> 
> Are you out here alone? Yuki asks. 
> 
> Ryker doesnt answer, instead taking another puff on his cigarette as he looks up into the rapidly darkening sky.





> "I see. Well tend to your wounds and we'll be off then." Manny says with a smile. "Back before you miss us."
> 
> As Manny makes it to the roof behinds Yuki and Aeryn, he spots Ryker brooding on the edge. 
> 
> He hears Yuki's question and Ryker's non-answer and doesn't say anything. He's seen the look enough to know. "Let's get going." Manny says floating off the roof following whoever's leading.


Keith smiles and nods. "Can't argue with ya there. In that case, we'll make ya proud over there."

Following them outside, Keith stops seeing Ryker by himself knowing that Sidney was just there. And now Elvira is missing. He wondered what happened since there was a missing person from what he just saw a moment ago.

"Did Sidney go back downstairs? Come to think of it, what happened to V?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
Ryker still doesnt answer Keiths questions. His gaze is firmly fixed on a point just above the trees of Aubrey Park. 

Aeryn exchanges a concerned glance with Yuki and floats up to Rykers side before putting a hand on his shoulder. 

The former villain starts a little before looking over at his teammate, then back at everyone else on the roof. 

Sidney left on Elvira, Mimi says. She asked me to give her at least ten minutes before informing the team.

Yeah, Ryker mutters before he takes a long drag. Shes gone.

*John*
_We were speaking about her curse and the Greater Demon and I asked if he knew anything more about her,_ Emi replies. 

Stella makes a face at the thought of eating oysters. Im good John. Thanks for the offer though.

Emi grins. I agree with you, Stella. Oysters arent my thing either. Would you eat scallops though? Or are you a no shellfish kind of girl?

Ill try one, the sorceress says. I dont think Ive had one since I was a child, and I dont remember if I liked it or not.

*Louis* 
Iris smiles, one of the first true smiles that Louis has seen from her, as the words appear out of the wall. Thats so cool, she says. I cant say that I was a fan before, but after today, I think I am.

A few doors down, the blonde doctor emerges and looks down the hall toward the two of them before making her way over. Louis and Iris, right?

Iris nods. Yes maam.

Im Dr. Snowblood, Rykers attending physician. Ive treated him and he should be fully healed by tomorrow, but I thought you would want to know the extent of the injuries that he sustained, since he probably wont tell you himself, she says with the slightest roll of her eyes. 

He has a pretty bad concussion from the impact of a screw on his forehead, which caused a nasty cut. Im surprised he didnt have a skull fracture, honestly. He also has four broken ribs and several burns and abrasions on his shoulders and chest. Please try to make sure he takes it easy at least until tomorrow.

*OOC: SESSION ENDS* 
Everyone gains 2xp. Masks moves reset. Cards will be updated in Discord

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _We were speaking about her curse and the Greater Demon and I asked if he knew anything more about her,_ Emi replies.


_Not the kind of thing most fathers have to warn their daughters about before they go out with a gentleman caller_, John projects back with a touch of amusement. Of course, it did make him wonder why they were speaking of Stella  unless, again, Mr. Shaw felt the need to bring her up to speed after the events of the day.




> Stella makes a face at the thought of eating oysters. Im good John. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> Emi grins. I agree with you, Stella. Oysters arent my thing either. Would you eat scallops though? Or are you a no shellfish kind of girl?
> 
> Ill try one, the sorceress says. I dont think Ive had one since I was a child, and I dont remember if I liked it or not.


John smiles at the ladies. The hot sauce or horseradish can help but I can understand if you dislike the feel of them. I really never understood how spoiled I was growing up, in terms of the seafood that was available to us until I went to London and then came here. Even as close as we are to the Gulf, it isnt the same as being able to visit the local fish market and see what came in that morning.

He wondered if Kylie felt the same way about steak but didnt dare ask in front of Stella. Again, her home state was not his secret to divulge.

Have you gotten to travel much, Stella? John asked. With the exception of London and some visits to the Continent, Ive spent most of my life in New England  much more parochial than Emi. Have you gotten to see much of this world?




> *OOC: SESSION ENDS* 
> Everyone gains 2xp. Masks moves reset. Cards will be updated in Discord


*OOC:* John gains 2 XP. 

Although it is more broadly defined, John grows closer to the team  both in terms of West Side (e.g., Drake pulling him out of harms way, working with Keith on their interviews and briefings) and East Side (pretending to talk about cars with Zack and Kenzie). It doesnt hurt that his awareness of just how big a problem they are facing is growing, as his sense of how much they will all need one another to solve it. John marks Potential and gives Influence back to Raphael, recognizing that he had been unfair to him over the course of the day.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Ryker still doesnt answer Keiths questions. His gaze is firmly fixed on a point just above the trees of Aubrey Park. 
> 
> Aeryn exchanges a concerned glance with Yuki and floats up to Rykers side before putting a hand on his shoulder. 
> 
> The former villain starts a little before looking over at his teammate, then back at everyone else on the roof. 
> 
> Sidney left on Elvira, Mimi says. She asked me to give her at least ten minutes before informing the team.
> 
> Yeah, Ryker mutters before he takes a long drag. Shes gone.


"Mimi You just let her leave yeah? Knowing what'll happen if... " Manny says,  pausing to take a breath as his normally relaxed veneer being peeled away at the notion of dealing with 2 burgeoning problems simultaneously and his accent getting heavier.  He looks over to Ryker. She didn't happen to tell you where she was going, mate?" Manny asks.




*Spoiler: OOC End of Session stuff*
Show

*OOC: SESSION ENDS* 
Everyone gains 2xp. Masks moves reset. Cards will be updated in Discord

Raised Notice to d6. Grew into my own image of myself. Getting comfortable in my new town and surroundings. 
Benny XP: 1 Bonus XP

----------


## PK-Leon

*Doctor's Orders*




> Iris smiles, one of the first true smiles that Louis has seen from her, as the words appear out of the wall. Thats so cool, she says. I cant say that I was a fan before, but after today, I think I am.


The block of text scrolls to the right fading away as it moves out of view. "Thanks. I'll make sure you get the VIP treatment at West Side's next public appearance. Not that there'd be much of a crowd anyway." Louis sighs.




> A few doors down, the blonde doctor emerges and looks down the hall toward the two of them before making her way over. Louis and Iris, right?
> 
> Iris nods. "Yes maam.
> 
> Im Dr. Snowblood, Ryker's attending physician. Ive treated him and he should be fully healed by tomorrow, but I thought you would want to know the injuries that he sustained, since he probably wont tell you himself, she says with the slightest roll of her eyes.
> 
> He has a pretty bad concussion from the impact of a screw on his forehead, which caused a nasty cut. I'm surprised he didnt have a skull fracture, honestly. He also has four broken ribs and several burns and abrasions on his shoulders and chest. Please try to make sure he takes it easy at least until tomorrow.


Louis whistles in a low tone as Snowblood reviews Rykers injuries. "He still looks pretty good for someone who got put through a brick wall less than an hour ago right?. Sounds like that that thick skull of his came in clutch." He snickers a bit. "Thanks for your help today Doc. I'll make sure get him home safely and tucked into bed by 9. You wouldn't happen to have any lollipops on hand would you? I think he'd like one but he's probably too embarrassed to ask you."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Ryker still doesnt answer Keiths questions. His gaze is firmly fixed on a point just above the trees of Aubrey Park. 
> 
> Aeryn exchanges a concerned glance with Yuki and floats up to Rykers side before putting a hand on his shoulder. 
> 
> The former villain starts a little before looking over at his teammate, then back at everyone else on the roof. 
> 
> Sidney left on Elvira, Mimi says. She asked me to give her at least ten minutes before informing the team.
> 
> ...


Keith winces and looks at where Ryker had been looking. He should have figured since that was the look he had from seeing Kylie and them fly off the other day. He shook his head and took a deep breath. He just _had_ to leave them out here alone.

"We should tell Seraph either way. Did she say anything else Mimi?"

*Spoiler: End of Session!*
Show


Keith gains 2 XP!
Benny EXP: 1d6 *1* 1d6 *2*
Both Bennies convert to Potential, Keith gains a MASKs Advance.

No idea what to take as of yet.

Keith Grows closer to the team, and feels that he has by Yuki being a friend and treating him like someone worthwhile in the group. Yuki gains Influence over Keith!
Clears Insecure After coming to terms with the fact that he should just be himself.

----------


## big teej

*Family Favors:*

"I have developed a reputation for being able to furnish my colleagues with useful information from unidentified sources."  Raphael says. 

He rolls his eyes.  "Actually, at this point they just know better than to ask.  My answers are always _so helpful_."  He shrugs at the fellow vampire, some of his usual demeanor creeping in. 

Raphael considers Feris words, eyeing the glass of Cassie's blood carefully before slowly finishing his glass as well.  "I am honored by the experience."  He says, rising to his feet and setting down his glass. 

He looks down a moment, considering his next words before looking back up at Feris and saying "Please do not hesitate to call on me again.  As the demons allow, I will be here."  

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Nightgaunt forfeits "Out of the Frying Pan" and maintains "Noble Sacrifice" 

End of Session: Per the Sidewalk Chat with Louis, Raphael definitely feels closer to the team.  Louis already has Influence over Raphael and gets to shift his labels, in the meantime, clearing Hopeless. Leaving our vampire, _merely_ an angry boi

Doomed End of Session - for once, YES I did make progress towards defeating my Nemesis. Nightgaunt marks Potential. 

2 exp pushes Nightgaunt over into 31 and lets him pick up an Advance: Acquired Elan

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith and Manny*
She asked me nicely, Mimi replies. And she assured me that she was only leaving to clear her head. I will inform Seraph for you.

Ryker shakes his head. She could be halfway across town by now if she wanted. Assumin V still has fuel left. I think shell be back. She doesnt have anywhere else to go.

Maybe you can get Louis and Drake to help you go look for her? Yuki offers. Youll find her, Ryker. She transforms into her cockatrice form and opens her wings. _We should get going. Kenzie wouldnt ask for help unless she really needed it._

Aeryn pats Rykers shoulder and floats up, waiting for Yuki before flying toward St. Marys Church. 

*John*
Not often, Stella replies. My mothers clinic kept her busy. We did get to go to France once when I was nine, to visit my grandparents. They live in Narbonne.

A very pretty city, Emi says. Not far from the Mediterranean. I do love Southern France.

I wish Id appreciated it more when we went, Stella replies sheepishly. It was beautiful. My she stops herself and clears her throat before taking a drink. My mother misses it terribly.

*Louis*
The doctor lets out a small huff of laughter. No doubt. Unfortunately, Ive already finished scaring the kids for today. Im fresh out of lollipops.

Im just waiting for a blood sample to come back from the lab, then Ill release him to you, Louis.

Can I go back in there with him until it comes back? Iris asks. 

Dr. Snowblood nods. As long as you keep him in bed and dont let him leave until I let him go, thats fine.

Iris says a quick thank you and returns to Rykers room as the nurse that has been working with Izzy comes to find Louis. You can come back in if you would like.

*Spoiler: If Louis Returns to Izzys Room*
Show

When Louis comes back in, he can see that Izzys eyes are red and puffy, like shes been crying. She smiles at him though. Whatever medication theyve given her seems to have perked her up considerably, as she seems much more aware of herself and her surroundings. So, Im pretty sure that I saw you at the Machine Shop when I played. Did you like it?


*Raphael* 
Feris smiles as he crosses an ankle over his knee. Ill be sure to do so. This was a pleasure, Mr. Rothmyer. I look forward to working with you in the future.

Once downstairs in the lounge, Raphael is greeted by a small woman in the same black uniform as the host in the cafe. She starts to lead him to an empty small circular table on one side of the lounge thats fairly close to the jazz band thats playing, before she looks around and stops for a moment. She then leads Raphael to a corner booth, where he sees Stella is sitting with John and a very, _very_ pretty blonde woman. 

Stella smiles when she spots him. Good to see you again, mon chéri.

*Spoiler: CCM- TN 4*
Show

The woman is Siren, a powerful telepath and telekinetic that works on Myriads East Side team.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> She asked me nicely, Mimi replies. And she assured me that she was only leaving to clear her head. I will inform Seraph for you.
> 
> Ryker shakes his head. She could be halfway across town by now if she wanted. Assumin V still has fuel left. I think shell be back. She doesnt have anywhere else to go.
> 
> Maybe you can get Louis and Drake to help you go look for her? Yuki offers. Youll find her, Ryker. She transforms into her cockatrice form and opens her wings. _We should get going. Kenzie wouldnt ask for help unless she really needed it._
> 
> Aeryn pats Rykers shoulder and floats up, waiting for Yuki before flying toward St. Marys Church.


Keith can't help but huff a laugh when Mimi says that Sid asked her nicely. It made sense afterall, Mimi did love manners.

"Thank you, Mimi. And I'm sure she'll be back in a bit just like you said." Keith thinks for a moment as Yuki makes a suggestion. "I'm sure Drake and Louis wouldn't mind going back out for some chill time either."

He just nods when Yuki says they should get going, and walks back by to pat Ryker's shoulder as he floats up after Aeryn. "I'll fly around and look after this." He says to Ryker as he flies after Yuki and Aeryn.

As they fly, Keith can't help but chuckle a bit. "Ya know, I love getting to go on missions with you two! And it's good we got another flyer too!"

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show


Keith spends his last 2 Power Points on Danger Sense!

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Not often, Stella replies. My mothers clinic kept her busy. We did get to go to France once when I was nine, to visit my grandparents. They live in Narbonne.
> 
> A very pretty city, Emi says. Not far from the Mediterranean. I do love Southern France.
> 
> I wish Id appreciated it more when we went, Stella replies sheepishly. It was beautiful. My she stops herself and clears her throat before taking a drink. My mother misses it terribly.


French-French descent, then, John thought, rather than Acadian. He had thought he had noted that in her accent but the local dialects had caused some drift, making it impossible to say for certain what was local, what was learned at home, and what might have come from classroom training. 

Perhaps we can arrange a trip for her after her recovery, then, John offers gently. People have been traveling to the South of France for their health for quite some time. Im not sure if Paris or Geneva is closer to Narbonne, but whichever of those two cities is the closer is as close as I have gotten.  Is it as wonderful as they say?




> Once downstairs in the lounge, Raphael is greeted by a small woman in the same black uniform as the host in the cafe. She starts to lead him to an empty small circular table on one side of the lounge thats fairly close to the jazz band thats playing, before she looks around and stops for a moment. She then leads Raphael to a corner booth, where he sees Stella is sitting with John and a very, _very_ pretty blonde woman.


*Spoiler: Raphael Enters, Stage Left*
Show

Notice Roll for Raphaels Return: 1d10o10+4 *12* 1d6o6+4 *15*


John looked across the room as Raphael descended the staircase and encountered one of the other waitresses. It would appear his business is done for the evening, John observed as his friend approached.




> Stella smiles when she spots him. Good to see you again, _mon chéri_.


  Good evening, Raphael, John greets him with absolute sincerity and offering his hand. Im glad to see you again under much less tense circumstances. I hope you will accept my apologies for my tenseness when we last spoke. I allowed events to get the better of me.

He turned to Emi. But before my manners inexcusably lapse, please allow me to introduce you to Emilia Shaw, sometimes called Siren. Emi: This is Raphael Rothmeyer, the gentleman fortunate enough to be seeing Stella.

----------


## HIDA

> *Keith and Manny*
> She asked me nicely, Mimi replies. And she assured me that she was only leaving to clear her head. I will inform Seraph for you.
> 
> Ryker shakes his head. She could be halfway across town by now if she wanted. Assumin V still has fuel left. I think shell be back. She doesnt have anywhere else to go.
> 
> Maybe you can get Louis and Drake to help you go look for her? Yuki offers. Youll find her, Ryker. She transforms into her cockatrice form and opens her wings. _We should get going. Kenzie wouldnt ask for help unless she really needed it._
> 
> Aeryn pats Rykers shoulder and floats up, waiting for Yuki before flying toward St. Marys Church.


"Asked you nicely, huh? We'll she's made her decision so whatever happens, happens. Let's be on then." Manny says on a sigh, Following Yuki, Keith and Aeryn.

----------


## big teej

*Well Earned R&R:*

A swirl of emotions chases across Raphael's face when John and Stella greet him, his eyes flick to Emilia, and the waitress next to him. 

He sighs heavily, choosing relief. 

"It feels like weeks, instead of just hours."  He says to John, offering his hand.  "It's been a long day.  You're allowed to be a mere mortal like the rest of us."  Raphael says with genuine amusement and a wink.  

After shaking, Raphael slides in next to Stella and gives her a peck on the cheek.  

"Emilia, it's nice to meet you."  

He glances around the table.  "So what is my unfashionably late arrival interrupting?"  

While the others fill him in, he makes a slow scan of the room, looking for anyone he needs to worry about keeping up appearances in front of.  

Satisfied he can be himself, in as much as he can be himself, Raphael visibly relaxes further and turns his whole attention to the table and his companions. 

who's the girl? 2
Notice (if needed): 2

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Well Earned R&R:*
> 
> A swirl of emotions chases across Raphael's face when John and Stella greet him, his eyes flick to Emilia, and the waitress next to him. 
> 
> He sighs heavily, choosing relief. 
> 
> "It feels like weeks, instead of just hours."  He says to John, offering his hand.  "It's been a long day.  You're allowed to be a mere mortal like the rest of us."  Raphael says with genuine amusement and a wink.  
> 
> After shaking, Raphael slides in next to Stella and gives her a peck on the cheek.  
> ...


_It appears I have miscalculated my way into a double date_, John projects apologetically to Emi as he sits back down, providing time for her to return Raphaels greetings, _dragging you along with me for the ride. At least we are in the company of two who have been here before_.

Thus far, he offers to Raphael with a smile, we have touched on the culinary merits of different bivalves, learned that the ladies have both visited and enjoyed the South of France, and discovered Stella has been here before  albeit many years ago. Have you been here more recently? I was hoping for any recommendations you might have from the menu.

His easy manner masked a certain internal panic. The conversation with Stella has proceeded well and she and Emi appeared to get on. Raphael was a different matter, however. He could be engaging and Stella had spoken of his warmth and generosity. The two of them, however, always seemed a half-step away from some kind of fencing match  rather than the cat and mouse game (where one could never be certain who was the mouse and who was the cat) one might expect of a vampire and an occultist tasked with helping the world. But even when he took a deep breath to muster patience or Raphael bit back the anger-fueled frustration at his cerebral caution, there had always been some kind of respect between them. Even their exchange in the Pocket Dimension, he had to concede, had been a series of feints and warnings instead of hostility or outright confrontation. 

Perhaps after all of his losses, he  like Grayson  was in need of a friend. He suspected that role had been filled, to a degree, by Louis, but it never hurt to diversify in this realm. 

Watching Raphael case the room made him realize that he had been so busy looking for complications and threats when they entered that he had not noted if Emi had done the same. Of course, it was also true that, while he had been able to do a quick visual sweep of the room, every time Emi came into view his attention wandered somewhat.

Comparative techniques could wait for a different time. 

But still before Rhode Island.

Assuming this change of events was not going to derail that.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
The flight is thankfully fairly short into the South side of town. The clouds open up once again and cold rain soaks the heroes through. 

Aeryn leads them to the North side roof of St. Marys church, where theres a slight overhang to get them out of the rain. Waiting underneath is a short, athletic girl with her hair pulled into a poof at the back of her head, and a hulking chimera with the head of a wolf. Though the chimera is crouched down, hes still just as tall as the girl. 

Yuki shifts back into human form as she lands and hugs the girl briefly before turning to her sleek black wolf. Blue fire ignites in rings just an above her paws, offering a little bit of light and heat. 

As Manny and Keith land, the two South Siders move back a little farther under the overhang to make room for them. 

Aeryn is the last to land. He waves to his two other teammates as he slicks his hair back out of his eyes. Paradox, Wolf, this is Izulu and Crowe from West Side, he says, gesturing to each of them. 

Paradox eyes Manny appreciatively before she clears her throat a little and says, Thanks for coming out, guys. Wolf and I have been holding down the fort down here, but I think what Wolf found is more than just the two of us can handle, especially with Harbinger not being on patrol with us tonight.

*John and Raphael* 
Genevas closer, Emi says when Stella is unsure which city is nearest. The closest larger city would be Toulouse, I think?

The sorceress smiles at the thought of her mother going home for a much needed vacation/recovery. I think she would like that very much. I know I would enjoy it and appreciate it so much more now. The cathedral is an amazing piece of architecture and the town itself is beautiful. And of course theres Mediterranean, which is the prettiest blue.

As Raphael joins them, Stella flushes slightly as he kisses her cheek. Under the table, she takes his hand in her own. 

Emi smiles at the two of them. A pleasure, Raphael, she says. She has a fairly heavy and very proper English accent. 

_Its fine, John,_ Emi says faintly into his mind. _I dont mind company. Though I do have some questions about Raphael that I wish to speak to you about later._ 

Lana returns with two large plates of scallops and oysters. She sets those down on the table, and then a stack of smaller plates. Can I get you something to drink, Mr. Rothmyer? she asks. Its on the house.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> The flight is thankfully fairly short into the South side of town. The clouds open up once again and cold rain soaks the heroes through. 
> 
> Aeryn leads them to the North side roof of St. Marys church, where theres a slight overhang to get them out of the rain. Waiting underneath is a short, athletic girl with her hair pulled into a poof at the back of her head, and a hulking chimera with the head of a wolf. Though the chimera is crouched down, hes still just as tall as the girl. 
> 
> Yuki shifts back into human form as she lands and hugs the girl briefly before turning to her sleek black wolf. Blue fire ignites in rings just an above her paws, offering a little bit of light and heat. 
> 
> As Manny and Keith land, the two South Siders move back a little farther under the overhang to make room for them. 
> 
> ...


"Pleasure to meet you both." Manny says, smiling easily to the new heroes. Letting his eyes linger on Paradox's for a split-second. "What's the find Wolf? We're no Harbinger but I'm sure we can help." He says with a wink and nudging Crowe.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> The flight is thankfully fairly short into the South side of town. The clouds open up once again and cold rain soaks the heroes through. 
> 
> Aeryn leads them to the North side roof of St. Marys church, where theres a slight overhang to get them out of the rain. Waiting underneath is a short, athletic girl with her hair pulled into a poof at the back of her head, and a hulking chimera with the head of a wolf. Though the chimera is crouched down, hes still just as tall as the girl. 
> 
> Yuki shifts back into human form as she lands and hugs the girl briefly before turning to her sleek black wolf. Blue fire ignites in rings just an above her paws, offering a little bit of light and heat. 
> 
> As Manny and Keith land, the two South Siders move back a little farther under the overhang to make room for them. 
> 
> ...





> "Pleasure to meet you both." Manny says, smiling easily to the new heroes. Letting his eyes linger on Paradox's For a split-second. "What's the find Wolf? We're no Harbinger but I'm sure we can help." He says with a wink and nudging Crowe.


Crowe waves at the other South Siders and nods. He grins at the nudge. "Nice to meet ya both finally. And anytime. Like Izulu said, should be able to make up for it with numbers."

He looks between them, and of course they hadn't actually told him how the others looked. He didn't know what he had expected, but even hearing that Paradox could deck Drake, he decided to let Izulu do the talking.

"Slightly curious if it lines up with some of what we found earlier. Oh right, we should probably get some pics of the place for Dee."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Genevas closer, Emi says when Stella is unsure which city is nearest. The closest larger city would be Toulouse, I think?
> 
> The sorceress smiles at the thought of her mother going home for a much needed vacation/recovery. I think she would like that very much. I know I would enjoy it and appreciate it so much more now. The cathedral is an amazing piece of architecture and the town itself is beautiful. And of course theres Mediterranean, which is the prettiest blue.
> 
> As Raphael joins them, Stella flushes slightly as he kisses her cheek. Under the table, she takes his hand in her own. 
> 
> Emi smiles at the two of them. A pleasure, Raphael, she says. She has a fairly heavy and very proper English accent. 
> 
> _Its fine, John,_ Emi says faintly into his mind. _I dont mind company. Though I do have some questions about Raphael that I wish to speak to you about later._


_But of course, darling,_ he projected with mock innocence. _I will endeavor to provide you with answers that are both plausible and entertaining while maintaining an air of mystery and danger._

He knew where that conversation was going  just as he knew his response was a tacit answer to her as of yet unspoken question. She now had too many pieces for the puzzle of Raphaels nature to not have come together for her. How much plausible deniability he would have to employ would entirely depend on how much overlap there was in her answer to the question, Who is asking: An agent of Myriad, one of the Shaw family of heroes, or just Emi?

Of one could employ the word just with Emi, given how wonderful she is. 




> Lana returns with two large plates of scallops and oysters. She sets those down on the table, and then a stack of smaller plates. Can I get you something to drink, Mr. Rothmyer? she asks. Its on the house.


Another piece of evidence that 5th Chapter is, at minimum, a vampire safe house, John thought as his eyes swept the room, looking for any hints of vampiric presence in the room. His and Montcrieffs one outing against a vampire turned out to be a poseur with a blood fetish rather than an actual member of the living dead.

Maybe she would visit Iron Station just to meet Raphael so she could cross that off her bucket list but he suspected that meeting would not count, as it didnt involve field work.

He had his doubts that he would  with the possible exception of Lana  be able to pick any vampires out in the low light (A prudent choice of the owners, no doubt.), but it was worth attempting. After all, he could not be certain that Raphaels presence provided any inherent protection  either as a matter of courtesy or territory.

*Spoiler: The Rolex of the man across the room is five minutes fast!*
Show

Notice Roll for any Vampires lurking nearby: 1d10o10+4 *20* 1d6o6+4 *5*


A Bloody Mary would be just too cliche, John wagered. Would he order something entirely innocuous or something that involved an energy drink thick enough to mask some of its additional contents? It would be the kind of thing that Montcrieff would less love to know and more love to try and determine if a Vodka and Red Bull were his order.

----------


## big teej

*R&R:*

"I came a few times when I first arrived in Iron Station.  I was trying to find a place worthy of being a 'usual haunt'.  But I guess that ended up being a moot point."  Raphael says with a shrug.  "I only came down here once, I mostly was upstairs trying to get a feel for the college crowd.  I recall they had some sort of fancy cowboy steak that was phenomenal."  He continues, picking up a menu and scanning it.  

His search is interrupted by the waitress.  

"Hey Lana,  is Thaddeus working tonight? If he is, please tell him I'd like a Virgin Bayou Bilgewater.  If he's out, just a soda will be fine."  The vampire says cheerfully to the waitress.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
Wolf gazes at Manny for a moment too long. His amber eyes almost glow in the dim light as they stare unblinkingly at him with a predatory intensity. A nest, he growls. His voice is a deep bass that resonates through the assembled heroes chests. At least five Lesser Demons. One _Raeksha_. Possible hostages. I smelled at least one human scent, but there is also a lot of blood. Im unsure if the human is still alive. Regardless, we should destroy the demons.

Wolfs sure he smelled the _Raeksha_, Paradox says at the chimeras nod. Im confident in our abilities, but we cant take one of those one with just the two of us.

Steam rises off of Aeryn as the water starts to evaporate. Where is the nest?

Where else? Paradox replies with a smirk. The most beautiful place in Iron Station! The place you see in all the magazine ads! The sewers.

I tracked several demons from across South Side to this location, Wolf says. There is an entrance to the sewers in the alley beside us.

*John and Raphael* 
He is, Lana says. Ill get that right in for you, then come back for your order. She once again rushes off. 

Did you find any good books while you were up there? Stella asks Raphael as she also finally looks at a menu. 

I was surprised to find what amounts to a library here. Id always assumed it was all a restaurant, Emi says. She looks between Stella and Raphael. Have you been in Iron Station long? she asks the vampire. Ive kept up with the Myriad side of town, but not so much with the AEGIS side.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Wolf gazes at Manny for a moment too long. His amber eyes almost glow in the dim light as they stare unblinkingly at him with a predatory intensity. A nest, he growls. His voice is a deep bass that resonates through the assembled heroes chests. At least five Lesser Demons. One _Raeksha_. Possible hostages. I smelled at least one human scent, but there is also a lot of blood. Im unsure if the human is still alive. Regardless, we should destroy the demons.
> 
> Wolfs sure he smelled the _Raeksha_, Paradox says at the chimeras nod. Im confident in our abilities, but we cant take one of those one with just the two of us.
> 
> Steam rises off of Aeryn as the water starts to evaporate. Where is the nest?
> 
> Where else? Paradox replies with a smirk. The most beautiful place in Iron Station! The place you see in all the magazine ads! The sewers.
> 
> I tracked several demons from across South Side to this location, Wolf says. There is an entrance to the sewers in the alley beside us.


Crowe's eyes go wide. Five lesser demons, they could probably handle. The Raeksha had him concerned. Especially if it was the griffon from the other day. If the people were still alive, they didn't have much time at all.

"So right within the best piece of real estate? Man, those tracts of land are just getting gobbled up all over." He couldn't help but grin a bit. Crowe was finally starting to feel a bit better after the few days of being in a funk. Maybe it was knowing that he did have a date, or maybe just that he was getting to be away from John as his current partner. He had no idea. And White had calmed down a bit too.

"Five lesser, and one big'en. If it's the griffon, this is a good time for payback. And agree with ya, Wolf."

Crowe looks back at the alleyway Wolf points out to them, and shrugs. "Want me to try and scout ahead a bit just to try and get a bead? Could disguise myself as that fat frog since we're all pretty sure they're workin' together."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Wolf gazes at Manny for a moment too long. His amber eyes almost glow in the dim light as they stare unblinkingly at him with a predatory intensity. A nest, he growls. His voice is a deep bass that resonates through the assembled heroes chests. At least five Lesser Demons. One _Raeksha_. Possible hostages. I smelled at least one human scent, but there is also a lot of blood. Im unsure if the human is still alive. Regardless, we should destroy the demons.
> 
> Wolfs sure he smelled the _Raeksha_, Paradox says at the chimeras nod. Im confident in our abilities, but we cant take one of those one with just the two of us.
> 
> Steam rises off of Aeryn as the water starts to evaporate. Where is the nest?
> 
> Where else? Paradox replies with a smirk. The most beautiful place in Iron Station! The place you see in all the magazine ads! The sewers.
> 
> I tracked several demons from across South Side to this location, Wolf says. There is an entrance to the sewers in the alley beside us.


_Lovely. The Sewers.  One day, can we fight a villain who owns a high-rise?_ 






> Crowe's eyes go wide. Five lesser demons, they could probably handle. The Raeksha had him concerned. Especially if it was the griffon from the other day. If the people were still alive, they didn't have much time at all.
> 
> "So right within the best piece of real estate? Man, those tracts of land are just getting gobbled up all over." He couldn't help but grin a bit. Crowe was finally starting to feel a bit better after the few days of being in a funk. Maybe it was knowing that he did have a date, or maybe just that he was getting to be away from John as his current partner. He had no idea. And White had calmed down a bit too.
> 
> "Five lesser, and one big'en. If it's the griffon, this is a good time for payback. And agree with ya, Wolf."
> 
> Crowe looks back at the alleyway Wolf points out to them, and shrugs. "Want me to try and scout ahead a bit just to try and get a bead? Could disguise myself as that fat frog since we're all pretty sure they're workin' together."


Manny looks back at wolf. "We most move quickly, If someone can be saved we should try our damndest to see to that. I'd like to plan this out more but we're low on time.  We'll have to plan as we execute.  Crowe if you can still use all your powers in your altered state then all the better, Once we locate the hostages lets work to extract . Save hostages. Kill Demons. Destroy nest. Is that an agreeable prioritization? If so, let's move."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
Paradox shakes her head. I dont think we should separate.

Wolf rumbles his agreement. We do not know how acute their senses are. If you scout ahead, you could be ambushed. Otherwise, I agree with this plan, he says, gazing at Manny again. 

Yuki and Aeryn agree as well. All four of the South Siders hop down off the roof and Wolf opens the sewer grate for everyone. Once down into the sewer, Yuki shifts to her tiger form and Aeryn lights a small fireball in his palm. It flickers at first, but solidifies quickly as he concentrates. Wolf takes point, leading them down the twists and corners, while Yuki and Paradox take the rear. 

*Spoiler: Girl Talk- Notice TN 8*
Show

Girl, how do you concentrate with a man like that around? Kenzie asks Yuki in a low whisper. 

Theres a pause while Yuki answers. 

Sure, youre taken. But that accent!

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Paradox shakes her head. I dont think we should separate.
> 
> Wolf rumbles his agreement. We do not know how acute their senses are. If you scout ahead, you could be ambushed. Otherwise, I agree with this plan, he says, gazing at Manny again. 
> 
> Yuki and Aeryn agree as well. All four of the South Siders hop down off the roof and Wolf opens the sewer grate for everyone. Once down into the sewer, Yuki shifts to her tiger form and Aeryn lights a small fireball in his palm. It flickers at first, but solidifies quickly as he concentrates. Wolf takes point, leading them down the twists and corners, while Yuki and Paradox take the rear. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Girl Talk- Notice TN 8*
> Show
> ...


Crowe nods and shrugs off the idea. "True, and no telling if they'd see right through the illusion anyway. Won't hurt as an attempt though."

He focuses for a moment as his form changes, being engulfed in his shadow once more turning into the fat frog Julian. A short croak escaped once it was done. He was once more, a frog. Now if only he was a prince in more than just a name. then again that would be difficult finding a princess. _Wait didn't Zylas mention a sister? No no, gotta focus on surviving for the date with Kylie._ This joke was getting out of hand.

He followed along with everyone into the sewer and turned to Manny, using his normal voice for the moment. "And yes, all my powers still work just like this. Which really helps. Unfortunately, it only works if I've seen the person and heard them talk. Still new to it."

*Spoiler: I think I heard a rat training turtles?*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *15* 1d6o6+2 *5*



He caught a few of the words between the girls in the back of the group and elbowed Manny in a nudging manner as he did to him earlier. If only he didn't have those frog hands at the moment, he would have typed up a message for him. Yuki's ears catch near about everything he had learned.

Suddenly a chill went down his spine. _Oh ****....... What did she hear about the Empire last night?!_ He had been so concerned with John letting them walk into a potential trap and the mission this morning, it didn't even occur to him that he mentioned the possibility of the Empire being a part of this. Still, he tried to shrug it off and focus on the moment. They couldn't afford the distraction with as many demons Wolf had sensed. 

"I see why Dee trusts you so much and speaks highly of you." He speaks rather quietly to keep their voices low to Izulu.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Paradox shakes her head. I dont think we should separate.
> 
> Wolf rumbles his agreement. We do not know how acute their senses are. If you scout ahead, you could be ambushed. Otherwise, I agree with this plan, he says, gazing at Manny again. 
> 
> Yuki and Aeryn agree as well. All four of the South Siders hop down off the roof and Wolf opens the sewer grate for everyone. Once down into the sewer, Yuki shifts to her tiger form and Aeryn lights a small fireball in his palm. It flickers at first, but solidifies quickly as he concentrates. Wolf takes point, leading them down the twists and corners, while Yuki and Paradox take the rear.


Manny nods at Wolf and smirks before taking to task.




> Crowe nods and shrugs off the idea. "True, and no telling if they'd see right through the illusion anyway. Won't hurt as an attempt though."
> 
> He focuses for a moment as his form changes, being engulfed in his shadow once more turning into the fat frog Julian. A short croak escaped once it was done. He was once more, a frog. Now if only he was a prince in more than just a name. then again that would be difficult finding a princess. _Wait didn't Zylas mention a sister? No no, gotta focus on surviving for the date with Kylie._ This joke was getting out of hand.
> 
> He followed along with everyone into the sewer and turned to Manny, using his normal voice for the moment. "And yes, all my powers still work just like this. Which really helps. Unfortunately, it only works if I've seen the person and heard them talk. Still new to it."


"All our powers are still growing.  Given time I'm sure you'll master them." Manny says to frogman Keith, flying above the sludge. 




> *Spoiler: I think I heard a rat training turtles?*
> Show
> 
> 
> Notice: 1d6o6+2 *15* 1d6o6+2 *5*
> 
> 
> 
> He caught a few of the words between the girls in the back of the group and elbowed Manny in a nudging manner as he did to him earlier. If only he didn't have those frog hands at the moment, he would have typed up a message for him. Yuki's ears catch near about everything he had learned.
> ...


"Thanks mate.  Let's stay sharp. Who knows when it's gonna pop off." Manny says trying to focus on task at hand.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Doctor's Orders*




> The doctor lets out a small huff of laughter. No doubt. Unfortunately, Ive already finished scaring the kids for today. Im fresh out of lollipops.
> 
> Im just waiting for a blood sample to come back from the lab, then Ill release him to you, Louis.


Louis feigns a sigh of disappointment then smiles. "No worries Doc. Ryker's a big kid, I think he'll be okay."




> Can I go back in there with him until it comes back? Iris asks.
> 
> Dr. Snowblood nods. As long as you keep him in bed and dont let him leave until I let him go, thats fine.
> 
> Iris says a quick thank you and returns to Rykers room as the nurse that has been working with Izzy comes to find Louis. You can come back in if you would like.


"Someone come get me when he gets released for good behavior." He says to Iris just before she disappears through the doorway. Louis thanks the nurse and heads back to see Izzy.




> When Louis comes back in, he can see that Izzys eyes are red and puffy, like shes been crying. She smiles at him though. Whatever medication theyve given her seems to have perked her up considerably, as she seems much more aware of herself and her surroundings. So, Im pretty sure that I saw you at the Machine Shop when I played. Did you like it?


The hero takes his seat back at Izzy's bedside and rocks forward in the chair, leaning against the bed rails. "Every second of it. I even recorded a couple of songs on my phone. Wish I was able to stay and talk to you guys after the set was over but something came up back at home." Feelings of loss and anger surge through him but he's able to suppress his emotions by refocusing on Izzy's eyes. "So... what's with the waterworks?" He says with a slight nod of his head in her direction. "It's okay if you don't wanna talk about it. I know the last day or so's been hard on you."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> He is, Lana says. Ill get that right in for you, then come back for your order. She once again rushes off. 
> 
> Did you find any good books while you were up there? Stella asks Raphael as she also finally looks at a menu. 
> 
> I was surprised to find what amounts to a library here. Id always assumed it was all a restaurant, Emi says. She looks between Stella and Raphael. Have you been in Iron Station long? she asks the vampire. Ive kept up with the Myriad side of town, but not so much with the AEGIS side.


Help yourself, John offered to Raphael as he took one of the oysters before rereading the description of the grilled Cobia option on the menu  a fish he had heard about but never tried  and waited to hear Raphaels answers the the ladies questions. With the first, he had the opportunity of providing some kind of plausible explanation to what kind of business took him upstairs for such an extended period. Of course, he didnt know that Stella had confirmed that there was a meeting that took place upstairs  an inadvertent minefield he had laid. He would have to learn to be more wary on his friends behalf in settings like this. 

Of course, there had been nothing in the conversation thus far that linked the meeting with the location  with the exceptions of the waitress knowing him by name, offering a drink on the house, and his knowing the name of the bartender.

Okay, so there were some thing that linked the location to the meeting. 

Nevertheless, those items just meant he was known here  not that Raphael had reasons to frequent the establishment over the still relatively short time  less than a year, if he remembered the briefing sheet correctly  he had been in Iron Station. 

The awkward part of all of this was that John found himself with divided loyalties. On one side was AEGIS and his friends and teammates. On the other was his implausible girlfriend, who had already begun to notice things and who was attached to Myriad and was likely going to notice if he tried to redirect the conversation. 

Of course, he did have Stella to help him.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Thanks mate.  Let's stay sharp. Who knows when it's gonna pop off." Manny says trying to focus on task at hand.


Crowe nods and keeps his eyes open and himself at the ready. Maybe Izulu was more conversational outside of a mission? Eh, he'd take time to find out later.

Eventually he felt a sort of shiver down his spine again, not quiet the same as with remembering Zodiac potentially knowing his full story, but something different. Or maybe it was the anxiety. Who knows?!

*Spoiler: Is it my mind?*
Show


Danger Sense!: 1d6o6 *3* 1d6o6 *5*
Bennys 2/3

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
I glad you liked it, Izzy says with a wide smile. I thought that show went really well. I was supposed to play tonight at 5th Chapter, but I guess were gonna have to reschedule.

Her eyes lower back to her lap. They were happy tears, I promise. The nurse said I wasnt ya know she trails off for a moment. They still had me take a morning after pill and a shot to make sure I dont get any STDs, just in case.

I dont remember much from the last two days, but I do remember this huge blonde guy with a beard checking on me a few times. He seemed really concerned that Id been drugged. She thinks for a moment, recalling what she can. How did you find me anyway?

*Manny and Keith*
Crowe spots small bits of dust and debris fall from the ceiling. It seems to be heading the same direction that the six of them are as they make a turn and the small trickle of dust from the ceiling follows.

----------


## big teej

*R&R:*


"There was some really old-looking book about like... knights... sorcery... quests.... that kinda thing."  Raphael says absentmindedly as he figures out what he plans on ordering. 

He looks up, thinking.  "It was called.... The Diamond Throne."  

Raphael turns his attention back to Emilia, "About six months. ish.  I think."  

He looks between the two women.  "It was disgustingly romantic, I think you both might like it."  He says with a grin.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Crowe spots small bits of dust and debris fall from the ceiling. It seems to be heading the same direction that the six of them are as they make a turn and the small trickle of dust from the ceiling follows.


Crowe watched the dust and debrisstart moving the same direction they were going and tilted his head to figure it out.

Dust could move a bit oddly but debris should fall straight down. It's almost as though it's being lead. Or leading them that way.

"Dust and debris are actin' weird. It's movin' same way we are. Like it's followin' us."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Spoiler: Meanwhile Back at East Side Base*
Show

Kylie waits behind the wheel of Boss Betty as Zack fills up the new radiator with fluid, gently chewing the inside of her bottom lip. They still needed to bleed the coolant system, but this was the final piece that was needed to complete the Mustang. If it started today, she wouldnt get to spend any more time alone down here with him. It was a guilty pleasure she had, even knowing that he probably didnt see her as anything more than a friend. 

Her thoughts race. Zack was single for the first time in two years. But shed promised to go on a date with Keith. Zack was single, finally. But Keith

Kylie? 

Zacks voice, directly outside the drivers side window, startles her. Hes leaned down, with one arm braced on the roof so he can look into the cabin. She hadnt even seen him move from the front of the engine bay. 

You okay? He asks with a bit of concern. 

She nods, gazing into those baby blue eyes of his. Kylie blinks before she can stare too long. _Jesus girl, get a hold of yourself._ Is she ready?

I think so. All thats left is to see if shell start. He waves his hand and does a little magic trick to produce the key for her. Would you do the honors?

She grins as she takes the key from him. Go watch up front and make sure nothing catches on fire.

Nora starts up all the exhaust fans in the garage as Zack gives Kylie a mock salute. Yes maam, he says as he goes back to the front of the car. 

Kylie presses down firmly on the clutch as she puts the key in the ignition and twists it. The engine turns over a few times before roaring to life, filling the garage with the sound of an angry V8 before it quiets to a low burble. She gets out of the car and walks around to stand beside Zack, who is admiring their work. 

He shakes his head as the engine continues to run. We did it, he says, then gains volume. Kylie, we did it! He turns and hugs her tightly before spinning her around in a circle. 

She forgets how to breathe as he holds her. Having his arms around her like this was something shed literally dreamed about. 

His smile is wide and innocent as he sets her back on her feet. He had no idea just what kind of effect the simple things he did had on her. 

Zacks expression turns more toward confusion as Kylie looks up at him and holds his gaze. She hasnt stepped away, or removed herself from his arms like she normally did. And he realizes as her eyes dart down to his lips for just a moment that his hands have drifted down to just above her hips. Surely she wasnt _interested_ in him. She was one of those tomboy types that had guy friends shed told him before. Zack counted her as one of his own best friends after all the time theyd spent together. But holy **** was she looking at him like she wanted him. 


*John and Raphael* 
The two women share a glance and a smile before Emi takes a scallop and offers it to Stella before taking two for herself. 

Lana returns with a large margarita glass filled with a bright blue liquid and sets it in front of Raphael. Thaddeus sends his regards. Are we all ready to order?

Yes, Stella says. Ill have the lamb with garlic mashed potatoes and asparagus, s'il vous plaît.

Emi nods as well. Ill do the pistachio crusted salmon with broccoli.

*Spoiler: Still Meanwhile*
Show

**** _it,_ Kylie thinks before she reaches up and rests her hand on the nape of his neck to encourage him to lean down. Zack obliges and their lips meet in a slow, passionate kiss. The slight static that always seems to cling to his hands leaves a pleasant tingling sensation as Zack reaches up under her shirt to wrap his fingers around her sides and lower back. He does, however, keep his hands firmly in those safe spots as much as he wanted to explore a little. 

Now, I am _not_ complaining, Zack says as she pulls back for a moment to gauge his reaction, but you arent recording this, are you? This isnt one of those kiss your guy friend and see how he reacts things, right?

Kylie grins. And if it is? she asks as she kisses him again. 

Its a pretty cruel joke, he replies quietly as looks down at her with half lidded eyes. Even Im not that mean.

Well its a good thing that its not a joke then, she says as she hooks both arms around his neck. Do you really think Id do this just to mess with you?

He shakes his head. Youre not that kinda girl. Like I said, Im not complaining.

Kylie bites her lip, sending a shiver straight down Zacks spine and into other parts of his anatomy. You wanna take this upstairs? she asks, running one hand down his chest and stomach toward the top of his jeans. 

Zack blinks, not quite believing what hes hearing, or what shes doing to him. This was not how hed expected his evening to go. Hell yeah I do.

She smiles as she steps back and pushes lightly off him. Grab the key for Boss Betty. Ill meet you in my room. 


*Keith and Manny*
Keiths warning gives Wolf just enough time to dive out the way as chunks of concrete explode down from the roof as a giant chitinous draconic head the color of fresh blood breaks through and snaps at the chimera. Its centipede-like body and legs scrape back through the opening as it retreats back up into the roof. 

_Combat Begins!
The centipede misses Wolf on the Surprise Round!
Kings Manny has Initiative!_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> The two women share a glance and a smile before Emi takes a scallop and offers it to Stella before taking two for herself. 
> 
> Lana returns with a large margarita glass filled with a bright blue liquid and sets it in front of Raphael. Thaddeus sends his regards. Are we all ready to order?
> 
> Yes, Stella says. Ill have the lamb with garlic mashed potatoes and asparagus, s'il vous plaît.
> 
> Emi nods as well. Ill do the pistachio crusted salmon with broccoli.


Id like to try the cobia, please, John adds after Emi. You know, we never did get around to asking about each others literary tastes the other night, John observes. For all I know, Raphael could be right about your taste in literature. 

I, um, seem to recall tacitly admitting to having read some sci-fi and fantasy, John said, blushing a little as he recalled having touched Emis temples as a precursor to a more elaborate than usual telepathic connection, although it has usually been alternate history like Turtledove and Powers rather than Tolkienesque fantasy. Do you get to do any reading other than psychology textbooks?

Although he had preferred _Drawing of the Dark_, Powers _The Stress of Her Regard_ and _Hide Me Among the Graves_, of course, had eventually led him to Stoker and LeFanu one fall when he decided to look into the original masters of the genre instead of _Twilight_. From everything he had heard, he had made the correct choice in that. But the nephilim of Powers stories were a far cry from whats he had seen from Raphael. He was much closer to Stoker and LeFanu.

And he certainly did not sparkle.

As he finished his question of her, however, Emis eyes scattered his thoughts.

She wanted to be there with him.

Focus, John. Shes about to answer and you should try to remember what she says.

----------


## HIDA

> *Keith and Manny*
> Keiths warning gives Wolf just enough time to dive out the way as chunks of concrete explode down from the roof as a giant chitinous draconic head the color of fresh blood breaks through and snaps at the chimera. Its centipede-like body and legs scrape back through the opening as it retreats back up into the roof. 
> 
> _Combat Begins!
> The centipede misses Wolf on the Surprise Round!
> Kings Manny has Initiative!_


Manny moves back away from the freshly made entrance. 

_**** i should've come up with a better plan than Traipse in there and hope it works. I don't want any more hurt on my watch._

"Wolf are you okay?" Izulu says, rushing towards wolf and ushering the team further in. His form starts to course with power and small arcs of electricity dance across his body. 

"We can't fight in these tunnels. Head for more open space."

*Spoiler: OOC Flight then fight*
Show


Flares and Burn: 8 Izulu marks Guilty for not coming up with a better plan.
Izulu Holds 3 Burn Currently and Will you use one to protect a teammate as a note to the GM should it come up.
Izulu takes the "Defend" (+2 to Parry) action and moves towards the nest.

----------


## big teej

*R&R:*

"I'll have the steak."  Raphael says, selecting the dish he'd recommended to John.  "Medium Rare."  

He carefully takes hold of the punch-bowl masquerading as a cocktail glass and takes a sip of the cerulean cocktail.  After Lana walks away he offers it to Stella.  "You gotta try this.  You can only get it if you know the guy personally." 

"And he likes you."  The vampire adds as an afterthought.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
Fine, the chimera says. He pushes aside a large chunk of concrete blocking the path for the rest of them. It leaves a small space that is just big enough for everyone to squeeze through. 

Wolf leads them farther into the sewers and a dull roar starts to build in front of them. The demon above seems to follow every twist and turn until the group hits a large, open chamber. Disgusting water flows from four different directions, converging in the center of the chamber in a giant drain. 

As the group enters the chamber, the demon crashes through the wall behind them and snaps at Paradox. 

_Initiative:
The demon gets to go again! It attacks Paradox Izulu shields. If he misses on the roll he takes 16 damage
8s Crowe has Initiative!_

*Double Date*
Stella scoots closer to Raphael and slides the glass over to her so she can take a drink. Oh, that is good. Do you know whats in it? Or is that a secret only the bartender knows? 

Emi considers Johns question for a moment. Since I joined East Side, I havent read much other than my textbooks, she admits a little dejectedly. The last one I read was maybe a month ago_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_, by Haruki Murakami. It was very surreal, and I quite enjoyed it. Ive always liked mysteries though, Sherlock Holmes stories especially.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Fine, the chimera says. He pushes aside a large chunk of concrete blocking the path for the rest of them. It leaves a small space that is just big enough for everyone to squeeze through. 
> 
> Wolf leads them farther into the sewers and a dull roar starts to build in front of them. The demon above seems to follow every twist and turn until the group hits a large, open chamber. Disgusting water flows from four different directions, converging in the center of the chamber in a giant drain. 
> 
> As the group enters the chamber, the demon crashes through the wall behind them and snaps at Paradox. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> The demon gets to go again! It attacks Paradox Izulu shields. If he misses on the roll he takes 16 damage
> 8s Crowe has Initiative!_


Crowe floats out of the way and reacts with a blast of darkness from his palm. "Think this is as open as it'll let us get!"

*Spoiler: Rolls, Mechanics, OOC:*
Show


Keith attacks the Demon Centipede with a Ranged Attack! Heavy Weapon!
Shooting: 1d10o10 *2* 1d6o6 *3*
OOC: Well then......



As the blast whiffs, Crowe spits. _****! I can't even hit a big target like that now?!_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Stella scoots closer to Raphael and slides the glass over to her so she can take a drink. Oh, that is good. Do you know whats in it? Or is that a secret only the bartender knows? 
> 
> Emi considers Johns question for a moment. Since I joined East Side, I havent read much other than my textbooks, she admits a little dejectedly. The last one I read was maybe a month ago_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_, by Haruki Murakami. It was very surreal, and I quite enjoyed it. Ive always liked mysteries though, Sherlock Holmes stories especially.


I enjoy those as well, John admitted. My grandmother had saved my fathers old Hardy Boys books and I started in on Conan Doyle soon after I finished them  although I did get distracted by his historical novels at one point. Still, it didnt keep me from indulging in the role of an American tourist and walking up Baker Street while listening to Gerry Rafferty looking for 221B  even thought I knew it didnt exist.

So where do you come down on the great debate of Rathbone, Brett, or Cumberbatch as the best screen Holmes  or do you prefer one of the less well known portrayals? If, that is, you don t prefer your own imaginings? Id imagine one with your talents must produce a compelling theatre of the mind.

While almost all of his smile was driven by Emis presence, John noticed a touch of it came from glancing at Stella and Raphael getting closer together and conspiring over his drink. The look on her face was a far cry from the one he had encountered on the roof following Raphaels disappearance and it made him happy to note the change.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Fine, the chimera says. He pushes aside a large chunk of concrete blocking the path for the rest of them. It leaves a small space that is just big enough for everyone to squeeze through. 
> 
> Wolf leads them farther into the sewers and a dull roar starts to build in front of them. The demon above seems to follow every twist and turn until the group hits a large, open chamber. Disgusting water flows from four different directions, converging in the center of the chamber in a giant drain. 
> 
> As the group enters the chamber, the demon crashes through the wall behind them and snaps at Paradox.


Izulu follows Wolf as the group continues to path through the sewers, The trail of debris from the demon keeping him on edge. As soon as he enters the chamber there's a beat where he looks back at Paradox and the wall buckling behind her before he grabs her arm, pulling her towards him and sends a gust of wind past her  with his free hand and buffeting the rocks from behind her and having the demon crunch down on the broken stone instead. "Would truly hate to see you get hurt." he says with a grin before realizing he's still holding her hand. He lets go and clears his throat before equipping his weapons and assuming a combat stance.

*Spoiler: OOC Lucky Lucky.*
Show



Shielding roll 6 +2 from freak= 8

1 Burn spent! 2/3 remaining.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Bedside Manners*




> I glad you liked it, Izzy says with a wide smile. I thought that show went really well. I was supposed to play tonight at 5th Chapter, but I guess were gonna have to reschedule.
> 
> Her eyes lower back to her lap. They were happy tears, I promise. The nurse said I wasnÂtÂ ya knowÂ she trails off for a moment. They still had me take a morning after pill and a shot to make sure I dont get any STDs, just in case.


"Oh..." Louis says in surprise as the nature of Izzy's conversation with the nurse is made painfully clear. He averts his gaze out of mild embarrassment. It should've been _obvious_ to anyone what they were talking about when he was asked to leave the room but given everything that had transpired today it was easy for Louis to overlook such an important detail.

"Sorry, I _really_ should've been able to put that together on my own. I know that kinda thing is incredibly personal. I'm just... glad you're okay." He says looking up into Izzy's eyes again with a soft smile. The hero leans further forward so that he can rests his elbows on the bed and offers a hand for Izzy to hold.




> I dont remember much from the last two days, but I do remember this huge blonde guy with a beard checking on me a few times. He seemed really concerned that Id been drugged. She thinks for a moment, recalling what she can. How did you find me anyway?


"Leo? Really?" He huffs a bit. _Never would've guessed he was the sympathetic type._

"It's kinda funny actually. I think finding you was the easiest part of the rescue? We hit the streets as soon as Scott called up Ryker looking for me. Two Rooks working under the guy responsible for your kidnapping were posted up at the coffee bar this morning. They were hoping that by kidnapping you they could get Scott to talk and give up Ryker in exchange. Fortunately for Scott we had an opening in our schedule today, so we made a special delivery to the bar. We got the guys to talk and they were pretty quick to tell us where they thought you were taken." An illusory panel materializes in the air just above Izzy's lap and animated images of the rescue mission play out in stylized comic book art across it's surface as Louis recounts his story, taking artistic liberties when necessary.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Emi smiles as her gaze goes down to the table. I dont have a favorite. My grandfather and I would watch Rathbone films often though. Hes the one Im most familiar with.

I also walked Baker Street, she admits. My mother took me when I asked one time to see the museum. Our picture was in _The Times_ the next day and I was so embarrassed when one of my teachers pointed it out in class.  Her cheeks warm from the memory. 

*Manny and Keith*
Paradox thanks and steps away from Izulu as the demon chomps down on pieces of stone, crunching them into gravel and dust. Debris fall from its mouth as it raises its head and the feelers above its eyes quiver. 

Polaris flies the 30 feet up to its head and throws a few fireballs into its black eyes while Paradox charges forward and throws her fist into the body of the centipede. The impact cracks its carapace slightly. 

Wolf sniffs the air. Zodiac, follow me.

The tiger backs away from the centipede and follows the chimera down the East tunnel. 

Lets keep this thing busy, Paradox says as she punches the demon again. Im sure Wolf just smelled the hostage. 

_Initiative:
7s Polaris goes, but fails to beat the centipedes armor
5s Paradox Wounds the demon after it tries to soak!
Wolf and Zodiac leave this combat
Initiative resets!
Queens Paradox goes! She Wounds the demon again, but it soaks
10s and 9s Crowe and Izulu have Initiative !_

*Louis*
Izzy hesitates for only a moment as she looks into Louis eyes  before she takes his hand. Its okay. Like I said, it was all good news.

Ryker was the one that got me out of the room I was in, right? Him and Iris? I feel like I remember seeing him on the news at some point she says as she tries to remember. Hes a former Rook, right? 

She smiles as she watches Louis explanation. So, youre more than just a simple delivery boy, huh? I knew it.

*Spoiler: Meanwhile Back on the Roof* 
Show

Ryker sits on the lip of the roof, feeling his heart continue to break the longer he stares out into the night, waiting for her to come back. 

The sound of the door opening behind him again makes him look over his shoulder. He sighs. Of course it had to be one of the angels. No doubt he was coming up here to talk to him about whatd happened. Ryker knew Mimi had probably shown him the footage. Nothing that happened at the base was secret, after all. He wasnt sure how many cameras there were, but it was enough. The AI knew everything Ava had proven that to him numerous times. 

Seraph comes up beside him and leans his back against the edge of the roof. Hes silent for a long moment as he looks at the furniture John had set up, waiting for Ryker to acknowledge him. 

Ryker lets the silence lay for a while until a question occurs to him. Sids not in trouble for this, is she?

No, Seraph replies as he checks his watch. Do you have any idea where she couldve gone?

The former villain says nothing, unwilling to lie to the angel. He didnt want her to be forced to return here if she didnt want to be, even if it was the safest place for her. She wasnt under Vibratos control anymore. She could make her own decisions. 

Hes surprised when Seraph doesnt call him out on his silence, but instead glances over at Ryker before he turns and hops up on the lip of the roof. You know Im here to talk if you want, he says finally. Harbinger too.

You know Harby would just yell, Ryker scoffs. I know both of you are probably ****in disappointed in me, ya know, being angels and all. Infidelitys a sin, aint it?

Im not that much different than a normal man, Ryker, Seraph says quietly. Everyone, even angels, make mistakes. He looks like he wants to say more, but stops himself before he can start lecturing the younger hero. He glances at Ryker one more time before he jumps off the roof and soars up into the night. 

The **** did it matter if everyone makes mistakes if you cant fix it? Ryker thinks. The trust he and Sidney had between them was broken. It left a void that he couldnt begin to figure out how to fill. He runs a hand through his hair once more as his emotions rage within him. It was a pain hed never experienced. It had hurt when his mom and Gavin died. When hed learned that Jesse had betrayed him. But this it was so much worse.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Paradox thanks and steps away from Izulu as the demon chomps down on pieces of stone, crunching them into gravel and dust. Debris fall from its mouth as it raises its head and the feelers above its eyes quiver. 
> 
> Polaris flies the 30 feet up to its head and throws a few fireballs into its black eyes while Paradox charges forward and throws her fist into the body of the centipede. The impact cracks its carapace slightly. 
> 
> Wolf sniffs the air. Zodiac, follow me.
> 
> The tiger backs away from the centipede and follows the chimera down the East tunnel. 
> 
> ...


Crowe grins seeing the way that the carapace cracks under Paradox's assault, and lets his illusion drop as he flies to the opposite side Polaris was on. "Aye aye!"

He yells out the acknowledgement as another blast is let loose from his hands.

*Spoiler: Rolls, Mechanics, OOC:*
Show


Crowe uses a Ranged Attack! Heavy Weapon!
Shooting: 1d10o10 *4* 1d6o6 *4*
Spent one Benny to reroll; 1/3
Damage: 4d6o6 *21* Dark Damage

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Emi smiles as her gaze goes down to the table. I dont have a favorite. My grandfather and I would watch Rathbone films often though. Hes the one Im most familiar with.
> 
> I also walked Baker Street, she admits. My mother took me when I asked one time to see the museum. Our picture was in _The Times_ the next day and I was so embarrassed when one of my teachers pointed it out in class.  Her cheeks warm from the memory.


_The Times_ covered her outings with her mother. Yes, _The Times_ ran human interest stories but middle schooler and her mother visit museum is not the kind of thing that would sell papers  no matter how beautiful they were.

The portion of his brain that never stopped trying to solve puzzles wanted to ask how old she was. For her mother to be there, it had to have been before or, perhaps, just after she turned 11  likely close to that time, given the age at which she would have found herself coming across Conan Doyle. Fifth grade  maybe sixth? That would align well with the embarrassment any child noted by her teacher might feel.

The story she was referring to had been scrubbed. Unless she had retained a copy in a scrapbook, that had been taken away from her in the interest of security  a need that, as of yet, had not been explained to him.

There hadnt even been an exchange. She did not receive anything like anonymity when the record had been scrubbed. She was still known and still recognized wherever she went. The tangible, material artifacts that recorded memory were nonetheless gone.

She had her memory, of course, and the associations that memory provided her. But it was locked behind the discipline her father had instilled in her.  

The excitement of the outing must have been worth the next days embarrassment, John observed, reaching over and giving her hand a gentle, supportive squeeze. I spent a solid year going through maps of the coast around New York trying to find a town that matched the profile of Bayport and trying to build a case of it to be Newport. I really couldnt wrap my head around the need for the various Hardy Boys ghost writers to have a fully fictional place. 

I did get a good grade on the project, but, in retrospect, the real fun lay in trying to put together that puzzle.

Im guessing your mother enjoyed the chance to go on the outing with you, he ventured, offering the chance for her to indulge in the happy memory.

----------


## HIDA

> Crowe grins seeing the way that the carapace cracks under Paradox's assault, and lets his illusion drop as he flies to the opposite side Polaris was on. "Aye aye!"
> 
> He yells out the acknowledgement as another blast is let loose from his hands.


Izulu watches the 2 head off Worrying about their safety but think better than to try to debate it now. _If this is the biggest threat let's crush it now.
_
Izulu dashes towards the Demon Charges up his batons with a powerful current for two explosive strikes at its carapace!

*Spoiler: Flight's over. Fighting now.*
Show

Attack Rolls 10,9 

2 Hits; No Raises.

Damage 22 and 27

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
Crowe and Izulus attacks leave the centipede reeling, but it rears its head again and strikes out at the shadow user. Its snapping jaws barely miss him, catching on the edge of his cape and ripping it. It then swings its head savagely to the side, smacking Polaris down into the concrete below. His impact creates a crater that the alien doesnt emerge from. 

Paradoxs eyes widen as her teammate is hit. She glares up at the demon and a giant chunk of concrete flies up from the ground into the centipedes bottom jaw. 

The demon screeches and attempts to slam its body down on top of her, but shes able to dive to the side out of the way. The segmented carapace continues and slams down on top of Izulu. 

_Initiative:
The demon soaks all Wounds!
7s the demon goes! It misses Keith and the OHKOs Aeryn! Oof
Initiative resets!
Aces Paradox goes and wounds the demon, barely
Jacks The demon misses Paradox, but hit with a raise on Izulu. He takes 34 damage! He takes a Powerful Blow!
10s and 7s Izulu and Crowe have Initiative!_

*Spoiler: Meanwhile, Back at West Side Base*
Show

Down in the kitchen, Ryker holds the fifth of Fireball in one hand. He stares down it, remembering the smell on his dads breath as he screamed in his face over something that had happened at school. The fear that he felt deep in his gut when his dad unbuckled his belt. The pain as the heavy buckle bit into his shoulders, chest, and back. 

He fights down the flood of emotion as he cracks the top. He didnt want to feel anymore. Numb was better.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Crowe and Izulus attacks leave the centipede reeling, but it rears its head again and strikes out at the shadow user. Its snapping jaws barely miss him, catching on the edge of his cape and ripping it. It then swings its head savagely to the side, smacking Polaris down into the concrete below. His impact creates a crater that the alien doesnt emerge from. 
> 
> Paradoxs eyes widen as her teammate is hit. She glares up at the demon and a giant chunk of concrete flies up from the ground into the centipedes bottom jaw. 
> 
> The demon screeches and attempts to slam its body down on top of her, but shes able to dive to the side out of the way. The segmented carapace continues and slams down on top of Izulu. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> The demon soaks all Wounds!
> ...


Izulu tries to brace himself for the weight of the gargantuan creature but its weight immediately shatters any perceptions that was a good idea and perhaps a couple of ribs. The wind rushes from his lungs and his vision blurs .

He lies there motionless as his head swims.

*Spoiler: oof*
Show

Izulu takes a powerful blow and gives the enemy an opportunity.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Crowe and Izulus attacks leave the centipede reeling, but it rears its head again and strikes out at the shadow user. Its snapping jaws barely miss him, catching on the edge of his cape and ripping it. It then swings its head savagely to the side, smacking Polaris down into the concrete below. His impact creates a crater that the alien doesnt emerge from. 
> 
> Paradoxs eyes widen as her teammate is hit. She glares up at the demon and a giant chunk of concrete flies up from the ground into the centipedes bottom jaw. 
> 
> The demon screeches and attempts to slam its body down on top of her, but shes able to dive to the side out of the way. The segmented carapace continues and slams down on top of Izulu. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> The demon soaks all Wounds!
> ...


Crowe watches as Polaris takes the hit he moved out of the way of. _No, NOT AGAIN!_ He yelled out internally placing his palms outward at the demon. "**** OFF BACK TO HELL!" He screams out as the blast fires off.

*Spoiler: Rolls, Mechanics, OOC:*
Show


Crowe uses a Ranged Attack, Heavy Weapon!
Shooting: 1d10o10 *13* 1d6o6 *1*
Damage: 5d6o6 *26*

----------


## PK-Leon

*Bedside Manners*




> Izzy hesitates for only a moment as she looks into Louis eyes before she takes his hand. Its okay. Like I said, it was all good news.
> 
> Ryker was the one that got me out of the room I was in, right? Him and Iris? I feel like I remember seeing him on the news at some point she says as she tries to remember. Hes a former Rook, right?


"Yeah, that's him. Ryker's... legally obligated to turn over a new leaf. He's been working as a part of the South Side Pro Team for about a year now I think?"




> She smiles as she watches Louis explanation. So, youre more than just a simple delivery boy, huh? I knew it.


"You got me." Louis says, raising his free hand up in surrender. "I'm a street magician too." He grins. "I go by Redline when I'm out doing hero work. I was going to tell you eventually, I promise. I just figured saving it for the second date would be the safer play."

*Spoiler: EOS #1 and #2*
Show

*EOS #1*

Redline gained 3 EXP!
Redline ranks up to Veteran!

Redline takes More Power Points!

After responding to Scott's call for help and planning Izzy's rescue on the fly Louis has grown into his own self image. Using the limited resources and manpower at his disposal, he and Ryker were able to respond to a tense situation at the Coffee Bar and obtain details about the kidnapping that took place.

Louis shifts Superior up and Mundane Down

*EOS #2*

Redline gained 2 EXP!
Redline marks 2 Potential!

Having rescued Izzy and Iris (inadvertently) with the combined efforts of his team Louis had grown closer to the team. Without Ryker's help none of this would've been possible and because of that Louis owes him more than he'd like to admit. Because of this Ryker gains influence over Louis.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
The demon attempts to stab Izulu through with one of its legs, but Paradox puts her shoulder into its body and _lifts_, throwing the centipede off balance and allowing Izulu to escape from under it. Crowes blast of darkness hits the demons head, breaking off one of its antennae. 

_Initiative:
Crowe Wounds the demon and it does not Soak!
The demon uses its opportunity to attack Izulu again, but misses
Initiative Resets!
Jacks Crowe has Initiative!_

*Louis*
You know, most guys would jump at the chance to let a girl know theyre a hero, Izzy says, tilting her head. Makes it easier to get a date. At least thats what Ive heard. Ive never met one before you.

Redline is West Side, right? How do you know Ryker if hes South Side? she asks curiously. I thought the teams didnt really interact all that much. 

Louis and Izzy talk for about fifteen minutes before theres a quiet knock at the door. Dr. Snowblood quickly pokes her head in. Louis, Rykers free to go. Hes waiting out in reception for you, she says before she closes the door again. 

Izzy sighs. I guess that means you gotta go, she says glumly. She swallows. Umm do you mind coming back to take me home when they release me? The nurse said they were gonna keep me for observation for a few more hours, but she trails off before looking back up at Louis. I know its a lot to ask considering we dont really know each other, but I dont feel safe going alone. The Rooks took me from right outside my apartment. Her voice gets smaller and smaller as she goes on. Forget I said anything. Ill be okay. Im sure you have way more important things to do, ya know. Saving people and all that.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> The demon attempts to stab Izulu through with one of its legs, but Paradox puts her shoulder into its body and _lifts_, throwing the centipede off balance and allowing Izulu to escape from under it. Crowes blast of darkness hits the demons head, breaking off one of its antennae. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> Crowe Wounds the demon and it does not Soak!
> The demon uses its opportunity to attack Izulu again, but misses
> Initiative Resets!
> Jacks Crowe has Initiative!_


Crowe smirks seeing the antennae break off and fired off another blast seeing that Paradox had Izulu covered.
*Spoiler: Rolls, Mechanics, OOC:*
Show


Crowe uses a Ranged Attack! Heavy Weapon!
Shooting: 1d10o10 *3* 1d6o6 *3*
OOC: RIP, spending my last Benny
Shooting: 1d10o10 *4* 1d6o6 *5*
Damage: 4d6o6 *5*
OOC: BRUH

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
The blast of darkness barely scrapes the centipedes carapace. It targets Crowe and it snaps at the shadow user again, but only gets air. It shifts its bulk and slams back down on Paradox, slicing her shoulder open with one of its legs. 

_Initiative: 
9s the demon goes! It misses Crowe but hits Paradox, she soaks all but 1 Wound!
7s Izulu has Initiative!_

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> The blast of darkness barely scrapes the centipedes carapace. It targets Crowe and it snaps at the shadow user again, but only gets air. It shifts its bulk and slams back down on Paradox, slicing her shoulder open with one of its legs. 
> 
> _Initiative: 
> 9s the demon goes! It misses Crowe but hits Paradox, she soaks all but 1 Wound!
> 7s Izulu has Initiative!_


Izulu's consciousness ebb and flows as he struggles to catch his breath. His sees Crowe shooting at the Demon and a giant leg raise above his chest before Paradox knocks the attack and the demon off-kilter. Izulu  hearing and vision comes back into focus  and he rolls out of the way. He moves to thank her before she get hurts from the Beasts charge. He sees the blood spill from the wound on her shoulder and He steels himself for an assault of his own.

The little arcs that were dancing across his skin start to grow larger and more focused, moving to his Batons be fore his focus lapses and the arc return to Normal.

_C'mon not now. NOT NOW! JUST WORK! ****!_

Izulu starts an assault but loses his poise from earlier, his precision replaced by wrath! His Baton smashes into the Carapace of the Demon and the weapon smashes upon the impact!

*Spoiler: BIG MAD*
Show

Reality storm: 6 
Izulu marks the Angry condition
Attacks 15
Spent a benny for no reason 
19 Damage
1/3 burn remaining 1 Benny remaining.

----------


## big teej

*Double Date:*

Raphael shakes his head with a smile. "Not a Clue.  It's Thaddeus' trade secret.  He's the only one who knows how to make it.  Sure, there's other bartenders in town who _claim_ they've figured it out." 

 Raphael shakes his head again for emphasis.  "None of them even get close."  He flicks the glass lightly.  "Except for the color.  But that's easy...  Or at least I assume it is.  I just know this is the...."

The vampire's eyes glaze over and he pauses a few seconds too long before starting and finishing "...3rd best tasting thing in the city."  He glances at the margarita glass again before shrugging off the lingering memory from his taste-buds. 

He turns his attention back to Stella.  "So. Is 5th Chapter everything you remember it being?"

----------


## PK-Leon

*Clean Up Crew*




> Raphael tilts his head and gives Louis a look that screams skepticism and "Are you kidding me, dude?"
> 
> He sighs and pushes himself to his feet, faceless helmet in hand. "You're right Louis, they don't." He says, putting his helmet on and locking it into place.
> 
> "Neither do Demons. Or Magic. Or Dragons. Or Angels." He starts to walk away, turning to still face Louis as he walks backwards. "Or Alternate Dimensions, Or Ghosts, or Giant Mecha, or Aliens..." Nightgaunt keeps rattling off paranormal and sci-fi entities until he hits a building across the street and starts to walk backwards up it.
> 
> He offers his friend a mock-salute and says "I'll see you back home." Before falling apart into a double handful of corvids that rise, cawing mockingly, up into the sky.


Louis watches Raphael's disappearing act from his curbside seat. "You know the majority of those things can already be explained by modern science!" He calls out with a smile on his face just before Nightgaunt transforms, flying away as murder of crows. "We're still working out the rest."

_Vampire huh? There's no way... Maybe._

*Spoiler: Label Shift*
Show

Louis offers Raphael a few words of encouragement in the same way his mentor would in order to help his friend sort out his current identity crisis. His powers set him apart, give him greater control over the world around him, and they should be embraced.

Since Louis already has influence over Raphael he shifts his labels instead. Danger up and Mundane down.


Louis sits alone with nothing but the to the sounds of the city around him and the weight of the days events for a few more moments before finally getting up and walking back into the house. The hero spends several minutes searching the scene for the keys to the Monte Carlo and keeps an eye out for any other belongings that might've been dropped during the fight.

*Spoiler: They Left in a Hurry*
Show

11

Louis (Duplicate) is looking for the keys and Denzel's phone specifically but will comb the scene for anything else that could be of use as leverage against the Rooks.


After he's finished searching through what's left of the safehouse Louis will notify Zandri that he's headed to whatever station they want him at for the interview. He walks about a block or so to get his bike and to make sure Ryker's is still there before heading down to the station.

*Hero for Hire*




> ÂYou know, most guys would jump at the chance to let a girl know theyÂre a hero,Â Izzy says, tilting her head. ÂMakes it easier to get a date. At least thatÂs what IÂve heard. IÂve never met one before you.Â


"Guess I'm just different. Well, more than I already am anyway." Louis shrugs. "I just wanted to be sure that you liked me for me and not what I can do, ya know?" He says, with a hint of vulnerability in his voice.




> ÂRedline is West Side, right? How do you know Ryker if heÂs South Side?Â she asks curiously. ÂI thought the teams didnÂt really interact all that much.Â


"Yeah, West Side is my team. You've heard of us? Normally we keep to our own sides of the city but the higher ups called us together to work on a joint operation. I can't really tell you much more than that though. It's... complicated."




> Louis and Izzy talk for about fifteen minutes before thereÂs a quiet knock at the door. Dr. Snowblood quickly pokes her head in. ÂLouis, RykerÂs free to go. HeÂs waiting out in reception for you,Â she says before she closes the door again.
> 
> Izzy sighs. ÂI guess that means you gotta go,Â she says glumly. She swallows. ÂUmmÂ do you mind coming back to take me home when they release me? The nurse said they were gonna keep me for observation for a few more hours, butÂÂ she trails off before looking back up at Louis. ÂI know itÂs a lot to ask considering we donÂt really know each other, but I donÂt feel safe going alone. The Rooks took me from right outside my apartment.Â Her voice gets smaller and smaller as she goes on. ÂForget I said anything. IÂll be okay. IÂm sure you have way more important things to do, ya know. Saving people and all that.Â


Louis nods to Snowblood in acknowledgement before turning back to listen to Izzy. "Actually... I was already planning to offer you a ride home once you were cleared." He says, adjusting his goggles before running his free hand through his hair. "And _technically_ my job is to keep the peace and to protect the people of this city, which includes you the last time I checked." He flashes another smile. "So I'll take you wherever you wanna go. As long as you're okay with riding together on my bike that is?"

----------


## Roguewolf

*Tired of These Centipedes in the Sewers!*

Crowe sees Izulu's assault and how his weapon breaks against the carapace and he feels a slight tugging on the edges of his mind. They had to finish this now. He fired off another blast, smirking as it impacted on the demon's carapace again. He figured he would have been the best target, like an annoying mosquito to this giant. He just held onto hope that Polaris was alright, and that Wolf and Zodiac could get to the hostage in time. Still, seeing Paradox and Izulu take the brunt of the force, Crowe had to put all his power behind the blasts.

*Spoiler: We are getting Aggravated*
Show


Shooting: 1d10o10 *5* 1d6o6 *2* Heavy Weapon
Damage: 4d6o6 *22* Dark Damage

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Yes, Emi says, smiling softly. My mother was never one for the public spotlight, unless she was preforming with the Symphony, or accompanying my father. It might be selfish, but I enjoyed having her undivided attention while we were out somewhere.

Her free hand comes up to touch her necklace pendant, a bright silver wave design inlayed with diamonds. John has seen it before shed been wearing it on their rooftop date. She realizes what she doing and pulls her hand back down, and picks up her fork, cutting into a scallop. 

Stella, who was taking a drink when Raphael spoke, has to force herself to swallow. Her face flushes and she clears her throat. Im going to grab another drink from the bar, she says as she pushes on Raphaels knee, asking him to let her out. Once he does, she makes her way quickly over there. 

*Spoiler: Raphael Notice TN 4*
Show

Raphael spots Cassie making her way down from the spiral staircase. She sweeps the room with her eyes before making her way all the way down and over toward the bar. 


*Manny and Keith*
The combination of Izulus electricity coursing through it and Crowes last attack makes the demon screech and pulls back into the initial hole that it had created. Paradox watches it go and waits a moment to be sure its not coming back before rushing over to the crater where Aeryn lays. The alien is still, though his chest still moves, just barely. 

Aeryn, Paradox murmurs as she kneels by his side. You stupid kid. What were you thinkin getting that close?

_Combat Ends!_

----------


## HIDA

> *Double Date*
> Yes, Emi says, smiling softly. My mother was never one for the public spotlight, unless she was preforming with the Symphony, or accompanying my father. It might be selfish, but I enjoyed having her undivided attention while we were out somewhere.
> 
> Her free hand comes up to touch her necklace pendant, a bright silver wave design inlayed with diamonds. John has seen it before shed been wearing it on their rooftop date. She realizes what she doing and pulls her hand back down, and picks up her fork, cutting into a scallop. 
> 
> Stella, who was taking a drink when Raphael spoke, has to force herself to swallow. Her face flushes and she clears her throat. Im going to grab another drink from the bar, she says as she pushes on Raphaels knee, asking him to let her out. Once he does, she makes her way quickly over there. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Raphael Notice TN 4*
> Show
> ...


Izulu catches his breath and checks the tunnel once more before getting on comms. "Mimi can you check and see if Seraph is available We have at least 1 badly injured hero." He says as Paradox heads over to Aeryn.

"Crowe can you stay with Paradox and Aeryn? I'm going to check on Wolf and Yuki. I haven't heard anything from them yet." He says, Grimacing at his ruined baton. 

_I'll need to requisition a new one when I get back to base._

----------


## Roguewolf

> ]
> *Manny and Keith*
> The combination of Izulus electricity coursing through it and Crowes last attack makes the demon screech and pulls back into the initial hole that it had created. Paradox watches it go and waits a moment to be sure its not coming back before rushing over to the crater where Aeryn lays. The alien is still, though his chest still moves, just barely. 
> 
> Aeryn, Paradox murmurs as she kneels by his side. You stupid kid. What were you thinkin getting that close?
> 
> _Combat Ends!_





> Izulu catches his breath and checks the tunnel once more before getting on comms. "Mimi can you check and see if Seraph is available We have at least 1 badly injured hero." He says as Paradox heads over to Aeryn.
> 
> "Crowe can you stay with Paradox and Aeryn? I'm going to check on Wolf and Yuki. I haven't heard anything from them yet." He says, Grimacing at his ruined baton. 
> 
> _I'll need to requisition a new one when I get back to base._


Crowe watches as the demon retreats and then turns to fly over to Polaris. He hadn't seen him take a hit that bad. Is this why he was always kept off night missions? It made sense if it drained him so much.

Izulu on the comms snapped him from his thoughts and he nodded.

"Sure, but are you alright to keep going? Took a heavy hit too. Not meanin' any offense just worried for ya." He shakes his head. "Either way, come back in one piece."

He kneels down around Polaris. "Hang in there buddy." He glances over at Paradox and looks around. Partial memories of agents dying as he dodged attacks kept popping into his mind. He hoped Seraph could get there quickly. Even still, he wished he could teleport the way someone else could.

"Izulu's going on ahead to check on Zodiac and Wolf. We should probably try to get him out before something else swings in. There's only static on the comms, and Seraph might be able to get here fastest." He tilts his head. "Zodiac give you any updates via telepathy?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Yes, Emi says, smiling softly. My mother was never one for the public spotlight, unless she was preforming with the Symphony, or accompanying my father. It might be selfish, but I enjoyed having her undivided attention while we were out somewhere.
> 
> Her free hand comes up to touch her necklace pendant, a bright silver wave design inlayed with diamonds. John has seen it before shed been wearing it on their rooftop date. She realizes what she doing and pulls her hand back down, and picks up her fork, cutting into a scallop. 
> 
> Stella, who was taking a drink when Raphael spoke, has to force herself to swallow. Her face flushes and she clears her throat. Im going to grab another drink from the bar, she says as she pushes on Raphaels knee, asking him to let her out. Once he does, she makes her way quickly over there.


John mentally crossed diamond necklace off his mental list of possible Christmas and Birthday/New Year gift ideas. Perhaps Jefferey could recommend one of his classmates to design a bracelet to match it. That might complicate things, though. The necklace she was wearing was clearly the one in the picture of the two of them at the gala where they had played together. Of course, That would not be all bad. Having his future mother-in-law borrowing a bracelet he commissioned would be a good way of connecting them and entwining the likely gift from Mr. Shaw to a gift from him.

Regardless, the good news was that Emi was not entirely bereft of mementos of her mother.  

_Im happy to see you have some tangible things from your mother to connect you to her_, John observed gently as he watched Stella slide out of her seat. _Of course, once we bring her back, you may have to surrender your necklace back to her  at least from time to time._

He had missed something there. There was no reason for Stella to go to the bar to get a drink. Doubtless, blood and whatever synthetic blood  assuming it was synthetic  Raphael kept in his pouches were the obvious options for the other drinks. But that did not seem enough to cause Stella to need a moment to collect herself.

Mother of his girlfriend  not future mother-in-law.

At least not yet.

Whatever it was that he missed, John considered as he tried to pull himself back to the matter at hand, it seemed as if both of the ladies needed a moment. Traditionally, one would ask about the game at this point. That said, he had no idea of who was playing whom this weekend.

He did, however, have another option.

I almost forgot to mention, Raphael: Keith has started to pull together a KBMU tournament that pulled in players from East, South, and West. I know youve stayed up late gaming but I wasnt sure if that was one of the games you played. Should we make sure he has your name down?

----------


## HIDA

> Crowe watches as the demon retreats and then turns to fly over to Polaris. He hadn't seen him take a hit that bad. Is this why he was always kept off night missions? It made sense if it drained him so much.
> 
> Izulu on the comms snapped him from his thoughts and he nodded.
> 
> "Sure, but are you alright to keep going? Took a heavy hit too. Not meanin' any offense just worried for ya." He shakes his head. "Either way, come back in one piece."
> 
> He kneels down around Polaris. "Hang in there buddy." He glances over at Paradox and looks around. Partial memories of agents dying as he dodged attacks kept popping into his mind. He hoped Seraph could get there quickly. Even still, he wished he could teleport the way someone else could.
> 
> "Izulu's going on ahead to check on Zodiac and Wolf. We should probably try to get him out before something else swings in. There's only static on the comms, and Seraph might be able to get here fastest." He tilts his head. "Zodiac give you any updates via telepathy?"


"Hello? Mimi Hello? Damn. Nothing but crackle." Izulu says.  I'm Headed to find them. If I'm not back in ten, get back topside and get Seraph here." Izulu says before he drops the remnants of his shattered baton and heads down the last path he saw Wolf and Yuki travel.

----------


## InTheMachine

> *Clean Up Crew*
> Louis sits alone with nothing but the to the sounds of the city around him and the weight of the days events for a few more moments before finally getting up and walking back into the house. The hero spends several minutes searching the scene for the keys to the Monte Carlo and keeps an eye out for any other belongings that might've been dropped during the fight.
> 
> *Spoiler: They Left in a Hurry*
> Show
> 
> 11
> 
> Louis (Duplicate) is looking for the keys and Denzel's phone specifically but will comb the scene for anything else that could be of use as leverage against the Rooks.
> ...


None of the cops have made it to the kitchen yet. They seem to be more concerned with the drugs and guns in the living room. Louis manages to find the keys to the Monte Carlo sitting in a decorative metal plate on the counter. He also sees an open drawer that has dish towels in it. The countertop above is covered in handprints and streaks of Leos blood. Theres a phone lying on the floor below the drawer surrounded by large drops of blood. 

Louis finds both his and Rykers bikes where he left them. The ride to the main station takes about 20 minutes. He passes easily through security after he tells them who he is. The guard leads him to an open office space filled with desks. Theres a few people working, and sitting at a desk close to one of the back offices is a woman with dark curly hair working  at a laptop. Theres a plaque that says _Detective Monique Kreiger_ sitting at the end. 




> *Hero for Hire*
> "Guess I'm just different. Well, more than I already am anyway." Louis shrugs. "I just wanted to be sure that you liked me for me and not what I can do, ya know?" He says, with a hint of vulnerability in his voice.
> 
> "Yeah, West Side is my team. You've heard of us? Normally we keep to our own sides of the city but the higher ups called us together to work on a joint operation. I can't really tell you much more than that though. It's... complicated."
> 
> Louis nods to Snowblood in acknowledgement before turning back to listen to Izzy. "Actually... I was already planning to offer you a ride home once you were cleared." He says, adjusting his goggles before running his free hand through his hair. "And _technically_ my job is to keep the peace and to protect the people of this city, which includes you the last time I checked." He flashes another smile. "So I'll take you wherever you wanna go. As long as you're okay with riding together on my bike that is?"


I can understand that, Izzy says, squeezing his hand. People have done that with me too when Im out performing. I mean, Im sure its not the same as what youve gone through, but you know what I mean.

She gives him a lopsided smile. Ive heard of you guys. You saved half the city from Panzer Protonik. With a little collateral damage but thats better than what could have happened.

Ever the delivery boy, hmm? she jokes. I dont mind riding with you. She sobers a little as she looks into his eyes. Thank you Louis. I really appreciate you being willing to take me home.

*Keith*
Paradox shakes her head as she takes Aeryns hand. Her range isnt very far, especially when she cant see you.

The alien groans and coughs up some blood, so dark its almost purple. 

Paradox looks on with concern and then up at Crowe. Youre right, we really need to get him out of here. She stands and concentrates for a moment. Aeryn floats up and she maneuvers herself underneath him so that he settles across both of her shoulders. Lets go.

*Manny* 
Izulu can hear the sounds of battle as he makes his way down the tunnels where Zodiac and Wolf headed. Theres a loud tiger roar and a much smaller version of the centipede demon comes skittering down the tunnel toward Izulu. It screeches as it spots him and lunges at his head, but overshoots and crashes into the side of the tunnel. 

_Combat Begins!
9s the centipede goes, but gets Jinxed! Izulu gets the Drop on it! (+4 to Hit and Damage)
6s Izulu has Initiative!_

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny* 
> Izulu can hear the sounds of battle as he makes his way down the tunnels where Zodiac and Wolf headed. Theres a loud tiger roar and a much smaller version of the centipede demon comes skittering down the tunnel toward Izulu. It screeches as it spots him and lunges at his head, but overshoots and crashes into the side of the tunnel. 
> 
> _Combat Begins!
> 9s the centipede goes, but gets Jinxed! Izulu gets the Drop on it! (+4 to Hit and Damage)
> 6s Izulu has Initiative!_


Izulu deftly steps to it's side  Before swinging the electrified Baton up to catch its across its underside!

*Spoiler: Step and swing!*
Show

Attack 13
Damage 19

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Paradox shakes her head as she takes Aeryns hand. Her range isnt very far, especially when she cant see you.
> 
> The alien groans and coughs up some blood, so dark its almost purple.Paradox looks on with concern and then up at Crowe. Youre right, we really need to get him out of here. She stands and concentrates for a moment. Aeryn floats up and she maneuvers herself underneath him so that he settles across both of her shoulders. Lets go.


Crowe nods as Paradox explains the limits of Zodiac's telepathy. That certainly explained why it was only when she was close by, and earlier today when she hadn't said anything until coming out of the water. Admittedly, Emi's range of her powers had him used to thinking of telepathy being the big replacement for bad comm signal. Just another thing that was different.

"Good to know, never got to ask her about that." He's torn from the thought as Aeryn coughed up blood. He didn't remember seeing Aeryn bleed before, but figured his blood color couldn't be much different from humans. At least, he thought so.

He stood up and watched as she lifted their friend and was ready to move. With a nod, he turned to lead on. _Each time I see that, I'm reminded just how useful telekinesis is. Glad Mercury told me about those abilities._

"Somethin' comes back up, just keep on and I'll catch up." He keeps his eyes open as they make their way back out.

*Spoiler: What's That?*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *4* 1d6o6+2 *7*

Danger Sense: 1d6o6 *3* 1d6o6 *2*
OOC: Danger Sense is just in case.

----------


## big teej

*Double Date:*

Raphael frowns, puzzled at Stella's reaction, but says nothing as he scoots out of her way and watches her head toward the bar. 

His frown deepens to a scowl when he spots Cassie head to the same spot.  _It'd be a little awkward and unfortunate if I had to break one of Ferris' toys after we were off to such a good start._  His suspicion of those who were supposed to be his closest confidants rising to the surface again.  

He sits back down, keeping one eye on Stella and watching to see whether Thaddeus or one of the other bartenders attends to her.  

He slips his mask back on, reaching desperately for the irreverence and assurance he normally exuded and turns the rest of his attention back to John and Emilia. 

"A... Kay.. Bee... Em...."  Raphael says, trying to parse the acronym before the coin drops.  "Oh! Kaiju Mega Brawl."  He shrugs.  "If we need an even number and we've got a buncha people doing it, sure, I'll play.  I'm passable at it.  I usually crawl into something a little more...."  The vampire purses his lips, considering.  "Somber?  or maybe.... monochrome?"  He says with a chuckle. 



*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show

Notice: 7 -1 from 2 Conditions = 6

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date:*Raphael slips his mask back on, reaching desperately for the irreverence and assurance he normally exuded and turns the rest of his attention back to John and Emilia. 
> 
> "A... Kay.. Bee... Em...."  Raphael says, trying to parse the acronym before the coin drops.  "Oh! Kaiju Mega Brawl."  He shrugs.  "If we need an even number and we've got a buncha people doing it, sure, I'll play.  I'm passable at it.  I usually crawl into something a little more...."  The vampire purses his lips, considering.  "Somber?  or maybe.... monochrome?"  He says with a chuckle.


John smiles. Now that you mention it, I seem to recall some hulking, grim figure with a large axe in a vaguely medieval setting so dark as to be impenetrable on the screen when I passed through after bringing Sidney back. Even with the expert instruction I received, John observed, I cant claim to be much more than a novice myself with Kaiju Mega Brawl  as if messing up the acronym had not made that clear enough. 

He looked at Emi and smiled broadly, thinking back to Sunday night. I had thought I had been doing passably well. Then I saw her play drake with her favorite character  if a castle can be called a character  and noted my error.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
_It was one of my mothers most cherished necklaces,_ Emi replies. Her voice is back to its normal volume in Johns mind now that Stella has stepped away. _My father gave it to her as a present for their first anniversary. He gave it to me to hold onto for her. Ill happily return it to her when shes back to her normal self._ 

She pauses, deciding on how much to reveal to John. _She cant have anything that she could try to hurt herself with,_ she finally says with an internal sigh. Her hand tightens around Johns for a moment before she regains her composure and rejoins the conversation at the table. 

I have had a couple years head start on you, John. You were doing very well for a complete beginner, Emi says with a small shrug. My brother and I would play often, and when Grayson and Zack found out we would have tournaments at the base several times a week. Keith joined in too when he joined the team.

Ive done quite a few online tournaments as well, Emi admits with a slightly embarrassed smile. 

Over by the bar, Raphael sees that Thaddeus has come over to speak with Stella and Cassie. The tall, thin man has a wide smile on as he leans against the counter. After a few moments, he steps back and does a little show for the two as he makes a drink, flipping bottles and catching them.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> None of the cops have made it to the kitchen yet. They seem to be more concerned with the drugs and guns in the living room. Louis manages to find the keys to the Monte Carlo sitting in a decorative metal plate on the counter. He also sees an open drawer that has dish towels in it. The countertop above is covered in handprints and streaks of LeoÂs blood. ThereÂs a phone lying on the floor below the drawer surrounded by large drops of blood.


Louis casually pockets the keys to the Monte Carlo after finding them on the countertop. He frowns upon seeing the phone lying amidst the drops of blood. The hero reaches into his jacket pocket and dons his pair of black gloves before reaching into the open drawer for a dish towel. Louis picks up the phone with the towel then powers off the device and wraps it up inside of the cloth, depositing it in the vacant space inside of his jacket his gloves once occupied.




> Louis finds both his and RykerÂs bikes where he left them. The ride to the main station takes about 20 minutes. He passes easily through security after he tells them who he is. The guard leads him to an open office space filled with desks. ThereÂs a few people working, and sitting at a desk close to one of the back offices is a woman with dark curly hair working at a laptop. ThereÂs a plaque that says Detective Monique Kreiger sitting at the end.


"Afternoon Detective." Redline offers Krieger as he files into the office. "It's nice to be able to put a face to the name." He takes a seat in a vacant chair on the opposite side of the desk or borrows a chair from one nearby if there aren't any. "Thank you again for the help earlier today. So, what was it you wanted to know exactly?"

*Bedside Manners*




> ÂI can understand that,Â Izzy says, squeezing his hand. ÂPeople have done that with me too when IÂm out performing. I mean, IÂm sure itÂs not the same as what youÂve gone through, butÂ you know what I mean."


Louis nods slightly in affirmation and smiles softly. "Yeah, I do." He says, gently gliding his thumb across the back of her hand once.




> She gives him a lopsided smile. ÂIÂve heard of you guys. You saved half the city from Panzer Protonik. With a little collateral damageÂ but thatÂs better than what could have happened.Â


"How's the saying go? 'There's no such thing as bad publicity?' West Side kinda took that to heart and ran away with it." He says with a shake of his head and stifled laughter.




> ÂEver the delivery boy, hmm?Â she jokes. ÂI donÂt mind riding with you.Â She sobers a little as she looks into his eyes. ÂThank you Louis. I really appreciate you being willing to take me home.Â


"Anytime..." He replies distantly, letting himself get lost in her gaze for a moment. Louis regains control of his senses after a few seconds and mentally prepares to get up and leave. He had to go but part of him was hesitant to leave Izzy by herself after everything that happened to her. The knowledge that he was partly responsible for that didn't help make the decision any easier.

"Alright, I've gotta get Ryker back to base explain what happened before heaven sends an angel to come and collect us. You gonna be okay here?" _Alone._ "I hear the jell-o's pretty mid." He finishes with a quick tilt of the the head and arched brow.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _It was one of my mothers most cherished necklaces,_ Emi replies. Her voice is back to its normal volume in Johns mind now that Stella has stepped away. _My father gave it to her as a present for their first anniversary. He gave it to me to hold onto for her. Ill happily return it to her when shes back to her normal self._ 
> 
> She pauses, deciding on how much to reveal to John. _She cant have anything that she could try to hurt herself with,_ she finally says with an internal sigh. Her hand tightens around Johns for a moment before she regains her composure and rejoins the conversation at the table.


John cradles her hand as she squeezes his. _Well bring her back._

While a diamond necklace might be off the card for Christmas or her birthday, having one ready to celebrate her mothers return might not be a bad move on his part.

Assuming he could pull all of this off. He hoped his lawyers had finalized the permissions he needed.




> I have had a couple years head start on you, John. You were doing very well for a complete beginner, Emi says with a small shrug. My brother and I would play often, and when Grayson and Zack found out we would have tournaments at the base several times a week. Keith joined in too when he joined the team.
> 
> Ive done quite a few online tournaments as well, Emi admits with a slightly embarrassed smile.


Did you have an online secret identity in the gaming community, John teased gently, or have you been publicly shaming those with fragile masculinities in these tournaments? 




> Over by the bar, Raphael sees that Thaddeus has come over to speak with Stella and Cassie. The tall, thin man has a wide smile on as he leans against the counter. After a few moments, he steps back and does a little show for the two as he makes a drink, flipping bottles and catching them.


John noted Raphael keeping half an eye on the bar, where Stella was having a drink mixed. Something tugged his eye to the dark haired woman next to her before his glance returned to Emi. There was a recognition of something there  although that could just as easily be interference from Stellas curse or his own paranoia about potential interest from the men at the bar. 

He had, in the abstract, expected a little territoriality on his part  given what was, to him, the high stakes of the relationship. The fact that this was, in many ways, his first _serious_ relationship (not that he had ever not taken someone seriously) had left him a little at sea as to what he should be feeling. 

Neither could he be sure if there was something he should be noting about the woman next to Stella or if the fact that there was now two of them meant that the pair of men at the bar could move on the two of them  something that would cause Raphael to move over there. Or they could use them as a gateway to approach their table. 

What was it about her eyes when she smiled at him, John wondered as his thoughts scattered somewhat as his attention returned to her and his active mind recentered itself and calmed in her presence. He had considered their depth before  and how easily one could get lost in them  and the sparkle that joined the smile, as if seeing s deep, still lake in Maine reflecting the sparkle of the summer stars.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The electricity crackles through the demon and falls to the ground, smoking. A second one skitters down from the same direction, attempting to escape from Wolf and Zodiac. It launches itself in a similar manner to the first one, but this time makes contact, latching onto Izulus left arm and crunching down. 

_Initiative: 
Jacks the new centipede goes! It attacks Izulu for 12 damage!
4s Izulu has Initiative!_

*Keith*
You know where youre goin? Paradox asks Crowe as they attempt to make their way back. Parts of the tunnels look similar, but they dont seem to be getting any closer to the surface. 

*Louis*
*Q&A*
Redline, I presume, the detective says as she looks up from her laptop. Nice to meet you too. I was hoping youd either fill out an incident report or give a verbal statement that I could record.

She reaches into a drawer of her desk and pulls out a packet of paper that probably about ten pages thick and puts it in front of Louis and places a pen on top. 

If youd rather do the verbal statement, that doesnt bother me, she says. Ill see if we can use an office.

_OOC: Detective Kreiger gains Influence over Louis!_

*Back at the Hospital* 
Izzys expression turns to mock horror. The jell-o? Mid? At a hospital? I never woulda guessed, she finishes with a light laugh. Ill be okay, Louis. See you later, she says with a soft smile. 

In the lobby, Louis spots Ryker, now cleaned up of blood and with a new white shirt, and Iris standing several feet apart. The wound over Rykers eye is closed now. The two of them arent looking at each other, or speaking. Iris seems to be texting on her phone and Ryker is watching the news on the other side of the lobby. 


*Double Date*
I do, actually, Emi says. A slight flush appears on her face. Can you imagine the field day the media would have if they found out that I play KMB? And can win tournaments?

Over at the bar, two men farther down come up beside the ladies and start to talk to them. 

From down the staircase, a man with long blonde hair thats pulled back and a beard wearing a white dress shirt and a dark gray blazer enters the lounge. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

All of the waitstaff do a slight nod to him as he enters and do not make eye contact. 

*Spoiler: John- Occult TN 8*
Show

This man is definitely a vampire. No doubt about it.
 


The man makes his way over to the bar and the two men that had been speaking with Stella and Cassie quickly retreat back to the other end of the bar. He smiles charmingly at Stella and says a few words to her before he takes Cassie firmly by the elbow and leads her to a table not far from where the band is playing.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> You know where youre goin? Paradox asks Crowe as they attempt to make their way back. Parts of the tunnels look similar, but they dont seem to be getting any closer to the surface.


Crowe looks around as they run and is confused. He was certain they had came by this way.  As Paradox makes her question known, he shakes his head.

"Not gonna lie, thought we came back this way. Could have sworn it was a left then two rights, go straight, and another left." He scratches the back of his head with his hood down now looking around.

_We did come back this way right? I know I'm not losing my mind. ****in' sewers......_  If only he made some kinda marker on their way down.

He turns back to Paradox. "Somethin' doesn't seem right about this."

*Spoiler: Crowe wracking his mind!*
Show


Smarts: 1d6o6 *2* 1d6o6 *5* For Direction
OOC: Well 5 again!
An Illusion perhaps?
Occult Knowledge: 1d6o6 *3* 1d6o6 *4*
Assess the Situation: 2d6+2 *7*
Question: How do we get out of here?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The electricity crackles through the demon and falls to the ground, smoking. A second one skitters down from the same direction, attempting to escape from Wolf and Zodiac. It launches itself in a similar manner to the first one, but this time makes contact, latching onto Izulus left arm and crunching down. 
> 
> _Initiative: 
> Jacks the new centipede goes! It attacks Izulu for 12 damage!
> 4s Izulu has Initiative!_


Izulu grits his teeth as the Demon Bites down on his forearm and surges his strength and power to his right arm for a decisive blow!

"Stay down." He say, continuing to make his way over to the Wolf and Yuki!


*Spoiler: Right where I wanted.* 
Show

Attack 10
Damage *30*
Izulu takes a wound. :(

----------


## mmdeforrest

> I do, actually, Emi says. A slight flush appears on her face. Can you imagine the field day the media would have if they found out that I play KMB? And can win tournaments?


Too implausible, John says smiling and shaking his head. Attractive women are too incapable of thought and skill to beat you average basement troll.




> Over at the bar, two men farther down come up beside the ladies and start to talk to them.


Great, John thought, as he noted the two predators started to stalk their prey. The one more classically handsome  certainly more handsome than him  was taking point and his second, who was the better dressed (obviously trying to compensate) was following, ready to split the other woman off once the lead chose. 

It was really depressing to watch. His own role as wingman to Manny had been more defensive than pack hunting. The women were willing to come to him and his job had been to warn him when they had removed engagement or wedding rings. He had learned some things from Manny about the social scene, but his own approach with women was so idiosyncratic that there was little to nothing John could apply to his own interactions with women. His looks and his attendant charm and confidence were too much a part of him for John to graft it over. 

Of course, in this instance, all Raphael had to do was walk over and invite Stella back to the table for their approach to collapse and they would find themselves in competition for the one womans attention and the hunting pair would become rivals.

He found himself turning to the stairs for no reason. It only took a moment for him to see why when he saw the real potential threat descend the stairs.




> From down the staircase, a man with long blonde hair thats pulled back and a beard wearing a white dress shirt and a dark gray blazer enters the lounge. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> All of the waitstaff do a slight nod to him as he enters and do not make eye contact. 
> 
> *Spoiler: John- Occult TN 8*
> Show
> ...


I am _so_ glad I wasnt the one who chose the location tonight, John thought with an odd sense of relief, given the situation.

At least it is more interesting than Rene would be.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, I _hope_ it is more interesting than Rene is tonight.

John quickly tallied the situation: The gentleman/creature (title to be determined  the firmness of the grasp on the young ladys elbow does not bode well for that decision  although his fashion sense spoke well of him) that has entered the room is an older vampire  one he would want serious backup if push came to shove. When he and Montcrieff were hunting that poseur, the Occult Division had requisitioned a squad-sized strike team to be at the ready. He now had a better sense of what the old hands meant when they observed, with relief, that it was only a squad being put together.

The immediate retreat of the two young men could be explained by him exerting his will at some level or their recognition that they were outclassed at every level. Given what Montcrieff could do to strong men with the raising of a single eyebrow, he didnt want to discount that possibility. Here, however, he was inclined to believe they were younger vampires who had not grown into their power sufficiently to be clearly marked by him when he had scanned the room a few moments ago.

He would have called Emis attention to him but he suspected she had already noticed him.

Not _noticed_ noticed, he hoped.

Just noticed.

Focus, John.

The reaction of the staff and his reaction to them, however, was the most frightening thing about his presence. They were  pearly deferential and he accepted that difference with something like _noblesse oblige_. But he had noted the distinction between the managers at Giorinos and the _padrone_. Everyone knew that the night manager held a certain authority and power and might even speak on behalf of Momma Giorino. But they all held themselves a little differently when it was her.

The staff wasnt holding themselves like that and, for all of his poise, he was conspicuously not putting on those airs.

He wasnt the most powerful vampire associated with this establishment.

Mother Mary, preserve us. 

He turned to Raphael. Upper management, I gather?

The only card John had to play was that if he pulled in his power, Harbinger would immediately know and recognize that he and Emi were in danger and would come looking for them. And the best he could hope for was that the vampire was sufficiently used to the awe he created in others that he had not even deigned to notice Johns attempts at casual observation and would chalk it up to an interest in what had occurred to someone who sat at his table.

Of course, he was sitting with another vampire, so that was not an entirely likely scenario. And while he might get away with being considered beneath notice, he was with Emi  something likely to attract notice.

Not _noticed_ noticed, he again hoped.

Stay calm, John. Your Amulet may be keeping you from feeling fear but that doesnt mean you cant needlessly work yourself up. You need to limit that to your reactions to Emi. Your magic is not your greatest power. Your wits are. Keep them about you, pray that you just have the pleasant dinner you had planned, hope the corner booth isnt built on a carousel that spins them into a back room, and keep telling yourself that everything will be fine.

----------


## big teej

*Double Date:*

Raphael turns his gaze towards Emilia.  "A fellow Castle-Maniac eh?" 

"Well.  Now I'm feeling motivated."  He says, making a show of cracking his knuckles.  He says, rolling his eyes.... Which drops his gaze onto Stella and Cassie.  His eyes bore into Cassie's back before he catches himself and turns his attention back to the conversation. 

"I'm sure it's not all glowing, but it must be nice to have the media say _nice_ things about you."  Raphael says with a chuckle. 

He follows John's gaze back to the stairs and tenses up.  But it quickly bleeds out of him as he watches Feris purposefully guide Cassie away from Stella.  

Raphael takes another sip of the cerulean bilge-water before answering his teammate.  He looks John in the eyes and says "Part Owner, I think."  

The vampire's eyes tell John that the newcomer is exactly what he thinks he is.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Redline, I presume, the detective says as she looks up from her laptop. Nice to meet you too. I was hoping youd either fill out an incident report or give a verbal statement that I could record.
> 
> She reaches into a drawer of her desk and pulls out a packet of paper that probably about ten pages thick and puts it in front of Louis and places a pen on top.
> 
> If youd rather do the verbal statement, that doesnt bother me, she says. Ill see if we can use an office.


"The one and only," He answers, only realizing he'd inadvertently lied. Redline eyes the pile of paperwork Kreiger slides his way and considers his options. It only takes him a second or two to make his decision. "I think it would be easiest to offer a verbal statement."

*Back at the Hospital*




> Izzys expression turns to mock horror. The jell-o? Mid? At a hospital? I never woulda guessed, she finishes with a light laugh. Ill be okay, Louis. See you later, she says with a soft smile.


Louis gets up from his seat, gently parting his hand from Izzy's. He backpedals twice then blinks over to the door. "Later," he says smiling back at Izzy over his shoulder before leaving the room and making his way back to the lobby.




> In the lobby, Louis spots Ryker, now cleaned up of blood and with a new white shirt, and Iris standing several feet apart. The wound over Rykers eye is closed now. The two of them arent looking at each other, or speaking. Iris seems to be texting on her phone and Ryker is watching the news on the other side of the lobby.


"Ya know I _really_ feel like they passed up on a golden opportunity by releasing you in a white shirt instead of a red one." Louis says over the dialogue of the evening news. "Looks like Snowblood was able to patch you up good pretty though? She said told me you took a nasty hit to the head."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date:*
> 
> Raphael turns his gaze towards Emilia.  "A fellow Castle-Maniac eh?" 
> 
> "Well.  Now I'm feeling motivated."  He says, making a show of cracking his knuckles.  He says, rolling his eyes.... Which drops his gaze onto Stella and Cassie.  His eyes bore into Cassie's back before he catches himself and turns his attention back to the conversation. 
> 
> "I'm sure it's not all glowing, but it must be nice to have the media say _nice_ things about you."  Raphael says with a chuckle. 
> 
> He follows John's gaze back to the stairs and tenses up.  But it quickly bleeds out of him as he watches Feris purposefully guide Cassie away from Stella.  
> ...


From what I remember of my time bussing tables and bar backing, owners and managers get very little time to relax, John observed. Well have to make a point of not disturbing him and his companion. Momma Giorino May have made a point of making time for her bambini, but there was no question that she was the one pulling the most hours there  especially since so many of them were off the clock.

The cooks both loved and hated the fact that she lived in an apartment just upstairs, John said, looking into Emis eyes as long as he dared. They hated that she would come downstairs and tell them that they were messing up what they were preparing but were grateful that she was always there to fix it. The Johnson and Wales students who would work there said they learned as much from her in two weeks as they did in some semesters.

I didnt know you favored the Castle as well, John continued as he turned back to Raphael in an attempt to maintain coherence of thought. Watching Emi play that Kaiju against Drake made me glad she had not used it against me and glad I did not inadvertently choose it when selecting the one I played. I should probably spend some time trying the others out, if there is going to be a tournament. Im not convinced the one I chose matched my play style well. He turned to Emi. Unless it is one player per Kaiju. Can you have two of the same fight one another in tournament play?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Crowe sees a portion of tunnel that he recognizes, and he manages to lead Paradox to the surface. She easily climbs the ladder, despite having Aeryn draped across her shoulders. Once topside, she gently sets him against the wall of the alley. 

The aliens eyes slowly open a little and he smiles slightly at the two of them. What happened? he asks in a strained voice. He touches the back of his head and his hand comes away covered in dark red-purple blood. 

*Manny*
Izulu makes his way down the rest of the tunnel and comes out in another large space. Wolf and Zodiac have torn apart many of the smaller centipede demons. 

Zodiac crunches down on the head of the last moving demon before she looks up at Izulu. _Did you kill the big one? Where is everyone else?_ she asks him. 

*Louis*
*Q&A*
Detective Kreiger smiles. Thats what they normally pick. She gets up from her desk and makes her way to the back office and talk to the occupant before waving Louis in. Hes gonna take over, if you dont mind, she says Louis. I have a lot of work to catch up on.

The glass next to the door is etched with the words, _Detective Gabriel Varga._ 

Seated behind the desk is a Hispanic man with a short beard that Louis recognizes from the Volta Memorial. He nods to Louis and introduces himself as Kreiger leaves and closes the door behind her. 

You done some of these before, right? Varga asks as he pulls out a small recorder that he sets on his desk.

_OOC: Detective Varga gains Influence over Louis!_

*Back at the Hospital* 
Ryker looks over at Louis in confusion when he mentions the color shirt the hospitals given him. Why?

He rubs the healed wound over his eye. Mostly. I aint bleeding anymore, at least. Everything else is gonna take a little longer to heal. Snowbloods great at her job, but shes no angel.

Iris puts her phone back in her purse. Do you mind dropping me off at the Wendys a couple streets over? she asks Louis quietly.  

*Double Date*
*Spoiler: Meanwhile: Across the Room*
Show

Cassie pouts as Alex leads her to a table. His grip on her elbow is firm, but not hurtful. He was always very mindful of how much more delicate she was than the Kindred. She sits with her back to the band while Alex takes his seat across from her. She can tell that he wasnt upset; he didnt have that slight look of annoyance that she sometimes saw when he was speaking to some of his subordinates. 

His gaze is heavy on her as he waits for her to say something. He would wait all night, she knew. 

She fidgets, looking down at the table as she plays with a loose thread on her sleeve. Her indignation at having been dragged away slowly turns to embarrassment. I didnt know who she was, Alex, she says finally. Im sorry.

The vampire sighs as he leans back in his chair, crossing one ankle over his knee. He waves the waiter away as he comes up to take their order before he replies, I know you didnt realize who she was. But please, Cassie, you need to be careful. You know we are territorial. While I can protect you from anyone else here, I would not want to fight Raphael. Im very glad he didnt take what happened as a challenge.

Shed known that the other vampire shed seen earlier was important, but she hadnt realized that he was a match for Alex. It was a mistake that couldve cost her life. She was still learning to navigate the politics and eccentricities of vampiric society and felt lucky that Alex had been exceedingly patient with her over the last few months. 

Stella had drawn her over though. Cassie could feel that they shared something. She wasnt sure what, but she had felt the need to go talk to the other woman. It was too bad those other young vampires had interrupted their conversation before Alex had come to scare them off. 

He doesnt look like all that, Cassie says in a small voice. She was more than a little abashed that shed caused Alex any kind of embarrassment.

Hes young, Alex says, but in terms of raw power hes probably the strongest of us on the Eastern seaboard _and_ hes not bound to any Clan. As much as I dont want to admit it, hes dangerous. Miss von Stein is eager to have him on our side.

Cassie swallows as her gaze returns to the table. It was an even greater mistake than shed thought. The possibility of being able to repay the vampire for his generosity grew slimmer every time she had a mishap like this. 

You meant no harm, Alex says gently as he watches her spiral downward. She knew if theyd been alone he would have reached out to take her hand to reassure her. Just be more mindful in the future. Now, Im sure youre hungry. I believe Colleen is working tonight, and her lamb is always exceptional.


Hes always been my favorite, Emi replies before she watches the vampire descend the stairs and make his way over to the bar and then take the other dark haired woman to a table. She shakes her head ever so slightly before she returns her attention to John. 

_Im deciding to enjoy our date for now,_ Emi projects to John. _We have some more to talk about after though._ 

We can do the same characters if someone wants to, she says. Theyll just be palette swaps is all.

Stella returns to the table with a tall glass full of dark liquid. Thaddeus says hi, she tells Raphael before she quickly glances up at where the vampire and Cassie have sat down. That was odd. He knew my name.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Crowe sees a portion of tunnel that he recognizes, and he manages to lead Paradox to the surface. She easily climbs the ladder, despite having Aeryn draped across her shoulders. Once topside, she gently sets him against the wall of the alley. 
> 
> The aliens eyes slowly open a little and he smiles slightly at the two of them. What happened? he asks in a strained voice. He touches the back of his head and his hand comes away covered in dark red-purple blood.


Crowe stand back as Paradox goes first just in case they were followed. _They weren't kidding when they said she was super strong..... Wonder how many times she's had to carry someone like that?_ He found himself thinking seeing how easily she had climbed the ladder. He floated upwards not too long after.

Crowe already has his fingers on the commlink to call Mimi as Aeryn is set down. "Mimi? Is Seraph available? We have a serious injury and potentially inquired hostages. There's a _Raeksha_ as well."

He turns after and grins at Paradox. "Don't get to see many doing that sort of carry and climbin' anymore. Saw a lot of it back home at military training bases." He then turns and smiles when Aeryn opens his eyes.

"Just relax man, we got the big one. Or at least scared it off for now. You took a heavy hit and went down, so we got you back up here to call Seraph. Comms are down while we're in there." He grimaced a bit. He was still curious of the actual blood color of Aeryn's people. It would be something to ask about later, now was definitely not the time. "We'll get you to the UV lamps as soon as we get out of here. Izulu went ahead to help out Zodiac and Wolf."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Hes always been my favorite, Emi replies before she watches the vampire descend the stairs and make his way over to the bar and then take the other dark haired woman to a table. She shakes her head ever so slightly before she returns her attention to John. 
> 
> _Im deciding to enjoy our date for now,_ Emi projects to John. _We have some more to talk about after though._


Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, John thought to himself as he rubbed the triangle on the back of his left hand. He would have to ask Raphael why he had recommended this place to him as a _safe_ date location rather than warning him away from it sometime later this evening.

After Emi got to ask him her questions.

He could all but predict them. After all, she would be able to recognize the elder vampire who descended the stairs for what he is  if not directly than based on what she knew of Raphael from this evening and from the encounter at Amity Court and their discussion of Darkwatch. If she had been curious enough to work out the language he spoke, she certainly would have thought through the scene they had seen. 

At least, he hoped that she would say that it was Emi asking and not Siren, provisional hero of Myriad, or Emilia, daughter of Mr. Shaw.

He wanted to avoid that disaster.

_I dont suppose you would care to offer any hints on how to make it more enjoyable for you?_ John projected back carefully. _I had not anticipated having to navigate a lair with you this evening  especially while I am trying to make sure Harbinger has a good nights sleep  so Im open to suggestions. The grilling I would get from Kate, Jefferey, and Mom as to how I messed things up is not an encounter I would relish._

He glanced at her out of the corner of his eye as he projected, searching for any hint of a reaction. He was observant  his parents and his own inclinations had sharpened those skills. He had already determined, however, that Emis poker face was incredibly good and he doubted she would reveal anything. 

*Spoiler: Okoros decides to play with John.*
Show

A panicked Notice Roll to pick up any tells from Emi: 1d10o10+4 *20* 1d6o6+4 *5*





> We can do the same characters if someone wants to, she says. Theyll just be palette swaps is all.


It there one of the Kaiju that has a more defensive profile than the others? John asked. 




> Stella returns to the table with a tall glass full of dark liquid. Thaddeus says hi, she tells Raphael before she quickly glances up at where the vampire and Cassie have sat down. That was odd. He knew my name.


Thaddeus, John noted. Name changes over the years might be something vampires do but it is the kind of thing that requires practice and training  a point Montcrieff pointed out when discussing undercover work with him. Always choose a name close to your own at the beginning, she had warned him. At least, that is, until you have developed the habits of mind that are part of undercover work. Even when I used Gretta during training, I was close to being too slow in my reactions. In life or death situations, you need to react instinctually.

The scene she showed him from the end of _The Great Escape_ illustrated the point well enough for him to decide he would avoid such work, if he could.

Still, it was enough to begin an investigation.

He glanced back at the table where the vampire and the young woman, who appeared just a few years older than Stella, sat talking quietly. She appeared nervous, glancing down and not meeting the vampires eyes. He, in contrast, held himself in a relaxed manner  not one that carried a sense of threat or condemnation. It was more as if she were recognizing some failing in herself  one she felt worse about than he did.

Her profile struck him as she looked up and spoke. She hesitated a moment before speaking, closing her eyes and preparing herself to speak. Where had he seen that befoo-o-o-ohno.

*Spoiler: Just when you thought things could not get more dramatic.*
Show

Noticing the two ladies who were, until recently, at the bar: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *7*


Oh, no.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph: Please no.

*Spoiler: Flashback!*
Show

He remembered: They stood on the roof of their base. They had just returned from Amity Court.

_Merde_, John recalled Stella whispering to herself, squeezing her eyes shut. He recalled her letting out a shuddering breath before taking another. Yes John, tell me. I need to know.



He felt his eyes go wide for a split second and he glanced back and forth between Stella and the mystery woman before the surprise was replaced by the mask he wore as Dee.

Their profiles were too close to ignore. Their hair color was the same. Their movements harmonized.

Stella eyes were blue while the others were dark.

Like Matteos.

Her mother used to visit here when they were younger.

Thaddeus knew her name.

Sisters? Half-sisters?

John observed himself lifting a shell out of the ice. As he deliberately spooned some horseradish onto the oyster, he projected steadily to Emi as the higher order parts of his mind suppressed the part that was scattered at the thought of her.

_This evening appears to be one of more surprises than either of us anticipated and that only appears to be accelerating. However things turn out, I want you to know that the last few days have been the most wonderful of my life  even when it was just the thought of of you accompanying me, I have been happier and lighter than I have ever been. Even if it all spirals out of control as the evening progresses, I want you to know how much than has meant to me._ 

He tipped the oyster up, consuming it. The less steady parts of his mind were concerned about the old advice about only ordering neat food early on in dating. That advice seemed a distant concern now.

He swallowed. 

_I had planned to ask you later  when we got to your questions  who I was speaking with: Siren, Provisional Hero of Myriad, or Emi Shaw? I will respect it if it is the former, but I_

John turned and looked.

He faltered at the sight of her eyes. The nervous kid from Providence returned.

_II really hope it is Emi I will be speaking to  then and now. Because I may need some help in figuring out what to do and say and I could use a partner in this._

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Izulu makes his way down the rest of the tunnel and comes out in another large space. Wolf and Zodiac have torn apart many of the smaller centipede demons. 
> 
> Zodiac crunches down on the head of the last moving demon before she looks up at Izulu. _Did you kill the big one? Where is everyone else?_ she asks him.


"It went back into hiding after we thrashed it but Aeryn's in rough shape, so I had Paradox and Crowe take him back topside while I came and checked on you guys. I ran into a couple of the smaller ones and they're _definitely_ dead." Izulu says, starting to favor his injured arm. "You seemed to have tidied up here nicely. Did you find the hostages?"

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Detective Kreiger smiles. Thats what they normally pick. She gets up from her desk and makes her way to the back office and talk to the occupant before waving Louis in. Hes gonna take over, if you dont mind, she says Louis. I have a lot of work to catch up on.


Redline offers Kreiger a small wave as she leaves him with the new Detective.




> The glass next to the door is etched with the words, Detective Gabriel Varga.
> 
> Seated behind the desk is a Hispanic man with a short beard that Louis recognizes from the Volta Memorial. He nods to Louis and introduces himself as Kreiger leaves and closes the door behind her.
> 
> You done some of these before, right? Varga asks as he pulls out a small recorder that he sets on his desk.


"More than a few." The hero sighs through a half smile thinking back to his time working with Red Light.

"So where should I start Detective?"

*Back at the Hospital*




> Ryker looks over at Louis in confusion when he mentions the color shirt the hospitals given him. Why?


"Because you came crashing through that wall so hard earlier that it reminded me of those really old commercials with the kool-aid guy." He finishes laughing.




> He rubs the healed wound over his eye. Mostly. I aint bleeding anymore, at least. Everything else is gonna take a little longer to heal. Snowbloods great at her job, but shes no angel.


"It's kinda hard to compete divine intervention dontcha think? At least you're able to walk out of here. She said should probably take it easy for a day or so while you recover."




> Iris puts her phone back in her purse. Do you mind dropping me off at the Wendys a couple streets over? she asks Louis quietly.


"No problem." Louis says looking over to Iris. "You sure about Wendy's though? We can give you a ride anywhere in the city if you need it. It's the least we can do," he offers.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
I hope hes okay, Zodiac says before pointing her head to another tunnel and padding toward it. Theyre down here. Wolf and I were in the middle of pulling them out when the babies started crawling out of the ceiling. If you got the two that got away from me, I think theyve all been dispatched.

She leads him down the tunnel that ends in a dirt pit thats about ten feet deep. Theres three people standing at the edge and four more that are still at the bottom. 

Wolf emerges from another side tunnel. His muzzle is covered in the centipede demons thin, dark blood and he has several rapidly healing wounds that score his back and shoulders. 

The people milling around look frightened of both Wolf and Zodiac, but cant figure out how to get the other people out. 

Whats wrong? someone asks from the pit. 

*Keith*
Seraph is on his way, Mimi replies. 

Kenzie shrugs. Its not like I was carrying Drake. That wouldve been just a little more challenging, she says with a slight smirk. 

Uh, guys? Aeryn says, his voice on the edge of panic. I feel cold. My hands are all tingly.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> I hope hes okay, Zodiac says before pointing her head to another tunnel and padding toward it. Theyre down here. Wolf and I were in the middle of pulling them out when the babies started crawling out of the ceiling. If you got the two that got away from me, I think theyve all been dispatched.
> 
> She leads him down the tunnel that ends in a dirt pit thats about ten feet deep. Theres three people standing at the edge and four more that are still at the bottom. 
> 
> Wolf emerges from another side tunnel. His muzzle is covered in the centipede demons thin, dark blood and he has several rapidly healing wounds that score his back and shoulders. 
> 
> The people milling around look frightened of both Wolf and Zodiac, but cant figure out how to get the other people out. 
> 
> Whats wrong? someone asks from the pit.


"Everything's Fine. We're heroes with AEGIS and we're here to get you out." Izulu says to the people. "No need to be frightened. Unless you're all aware of something I'm not, we should have you out of here in a few minutes. Anyone down there too hurt to carry themselves?"

*Spoiler: Come with me (and the Monsters) if you want to live*
Show

Persuasion: 8

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Seraph is on his way, Mimi replies. 
> 
> Kenzie shrugs. Its not like I was carrying Drake. That wouldve been just a little more challenging, she says with a slight smirk. 
> 
> Uh, guys? Aeryn says, his voice on the edge of panic. I feel cold. My hands are all tingly.


Crowe sighs in relief. "Thank you, Mimi!"

At Kenzie's comment, he can't help but try to stifle a laugh in the tense situation. "I have to give you that one. Airport security must be a pain for him though, could only imagine! Or really anywhere with a metal detector." He thought about it for a moment and wondered what would have happened had Drake joined him and the others at Innovatech. Well, his cover would have probably been blown too. But how would he have explained the metal detector going off?

As Aeryn's voice starts to sound panicked, Crowe kneels down beside him. He takes off a glove and feels part of Aeryn's exposed arm. The blood was a big problem too, if his natural color was red, then he probably had a ton of internal bleeding.

"Definitely thinking blood loss, but it shouldn't be.... ****, Seraph's on his way. But no idea how far out he is." Crowe looked back up at the sky in a slight panic and then back to Aeryn. He took a deep breath to compose himself. It wouldn't do to get in a frenzy right now. That wouldn't help anyone.

"What color is your blood normally? A hit like that you'll have a lot of internal bleeding and you'll be going into shock." He was cursing internally. He didn't have any proper medical knowledge on how to heal something like this. Only what could potentially happen.

*Spoiler: Aeryn, what's going on with your eyes?!*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *6*


Crowe notices that Aeryn's skin feels cold, then again, he hasn't actually felt what his normal tempt would be. Then again, the fire powers would probably cause him to be warm, but..... he still didn't know. More worrying were the eyes. They weren't their normal bright red, just dull and dark like he was..... Crowe gulped.

_He can't be dying, not yet!_

"Aeryn, hang on with me brother!" He turned to Kenzie, face on the verge of panic. He taps the commlink again. "Mimi, how far out is Seraph? Aeryn's in _really_ bad shape."

*Spoiler: Unleash something!*
Show

Unleash Powers: 2d6-2 *4*
Keith Marks Potential!


His eyes start to glow as he holds a hand over Aeryn and his necklace starts to vibrate, dying down soon after. _NonononononoNO! ****!_

He thinks again for a moment. Suddenly he remembers that Aeryn was bathed in flames by Yuki and he had absorbed some of them.

"Paradox, do you have a lighter or something? if we can get a decent enough fire going we may be able to get him going long enough for Seraph to get here! I saw him absorb flames that Zodiac sent his way."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
*Q&A*
*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Looking around Vargas office, Louis spots several photos of Drake and a dark haired woman. A few of them are from several years ago when Drake was a child. Theres also a picture of Varga in full combat gear with three other men in the middle of a desert. 


Lets start with where you got the information, then where you went from there, the detective says as he pulls up something on his computer. 

*Back at the Hospital* 
Ryker smiles a little, breaking through whatever funk he was in, and lets out a short laugh. Thats pretty good, Louis. He gives Iris a quick glance before his gaze darts away. Yeah, Ill try to take it easy. No promises though.

Iris doesnt seem to notice Rykers gaze. Yeah, the Wendys is fine. I have someone coming to pick me up and I think were gonna eat something real quick too.

*Manny*
Two people in the pit slowly raise their hands. We got hurt when that thing threw us in here, the woman says. My ankles messed up, and his knee is hurt.

The people already out of the pit seem to gravitate toward Manny. 

I was in the middle of getting them out when I sensed more of the demons, Wolf explains. Do you wish for me to continue bringing them up? Or do you have a better idea?

*Keith*
He has a card from the government that says hes a meta and cant go through metal detectors or other security like that, Kenzie explains. Kinda like people that have pacemakers, he usually just gets a pat down from security. Hes never told me hes had any problems with it.

As Aeryn and Keith start to panic, Kenzie kneels next to Aeryn and feels his arm as well before she shakes her head. Youre gonna be fine, Aeryn. Just hang on, okay? I dont have a lighter, but theres a corner store right down the road. Ill be right back, she says as she gets to her feet and takes a few backward steps before turning and quickly jogging down the alley. 

Aeryn looks at the blood on his hand and then back at Keith. Its usually this color. Maybe a little bit of a brighter purple. His breathing is shallow; he coughs again and clutches the right side of his abdomen with his hand as his jaw clenches in pain. 

Seraph should arrive in ten minutes and forty-seven seconds, Mimi replies.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Two people in the pit slowly raise their hands. We got hurt when that thing threw us in here, the woman says. My ankles messed up, and his knee is hurt.
> 
> The people already out of the pit seem to gravitate toward Manny. 
> 
> I was in the middle of getting them out when I sensed more of the demons, Wolf explains. Do you wish for me to continue bringing them up? Or do you have a better idea?


"I agree. Wolf will help everyone out of the pit." Izulu announces To all in the room. "Once out, Wolf will guide us out and Zodiac and I will guard the group. Those of you who can help the injured along, do so.  We're all getting out of here, understand?"

*Spoiler: Taking Charge*
Show

Persuasion: 17

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> He has a card from the government that says hes a meta and cant go through metal detectors or other security like that, Kenzie explains. Kinda like people that have pacemakers, he usually just gets a pat down from security. Hes never told me hes had any problems with it.
> 
> As Aeryn and Keith start to panic, Kenzie kneels next to Aeryn and feels his arm as well before she shakes her head. Youre gonna be fine, Aeryn. Just hang on, okay? I dont have a lighter, but theres a corner store right down the road. Ill be right back, she says as she gets to her feet and takes a few backward steps before turning and quickly jogging down the alley. 
> 
> Aeryn looks at the blood on his hand and then back at Keith. Its usually this color. Maybe a little bit of a brighter purple. His breathing is shallow; he coughs again and clutches the right side of his abdomen with his hand as his jaw clenches in pain. 
> 
> Seraph should arrive in ten minutes and forty-seven seconds, Mimi replies.


Keith nods and shrugged. "That makes sense. Glad he hasn't had any problems with it too. Don't really know what I expected." He chuckled a bit to try and lighten the mood.

As Kenzie gets up to run to the corner store, Keith nods and half waves. "Thanks a ton!" He calls out before turning his attention back to Aeryn. She had the right idea, if they all panicked, nothing would get solved and Aeryn would be in even more danger. In fact, he felt like an idiot for making the comments that could send him further into a panic.

He focuses on Aeryn's blood for a moment and then nods. _So it is different. Still worrisome but that does help._ He grins for a second and winces seeing the pained coughs, torn from thought by Mimi's response to him.

"Thank you again, Mimi! Seraph's on his way now, should be about 10 minutes." He looked back up the alleyway. "Though, we may have a good fire going before he gets here. So it's normally a brighter purple?" He continues turned back to Aeryn. "Good to know for future reference! What can I do for you man? I'm sorry I'm not much of a healer."

----------


## big teej

*Double Date:*

"Mirror matches suck."  Raphael says flatly before grinning at Emilia, "But for you, I'm willing to make an exception."  

He grimaces at John's question, "If you really wanna start practicing blocking that much, I'd recommend 'Snievlak's Idol' It's the giant snake monster made of snakes.  If you wanna just play a brick with a ton of HP, I'd recommend Aquagon - He's the squiddly dude.  well.  Kinda.  It looks like a turtle shell, big shark face in the belly, and instead of a noggin there's some squid tentacles, and instead of arms and legs he's got eels and crab bits.





> Originally posted by* Estella Boudreaux aka Miss Menagerie*
> That was odd. He knew my name.


Raphael perks up and glances at the bar, "Thaddeus, or Blondie over there?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
John spots Emis eyebrows quirk up ever so slightly in surprise and draw down as her gaze darts briefly over at her boyfriend. _John, if I sounded upset, my tone was harsher than I meant for it to be. While I have been surprised by a few things tonight, youve never spoken to anyone other than Emi. I am enjoying myself. Raphael and Stella are a nice change of pace from my normal acquaintances, and I am very much looking forward to my food after how good these scallops have tasted._ 

Under the table, she reaches over and squeezes Johns thigh. _Whatever you need help figuring out, Im here for you, John. Nothing has changed. If it wasnt obvious after I rushed back to base to see you for all of ten minutes earlier today, my feelings for you are strong. A little overwhelming at times,_ she admits. _Surely, you dont think Im that fickle?_

Emi smiles at Raphael as her competitive side emerges. Ill be sure to give it my all. Well see who the better Castle player is by the end.

The blonde one, Stella replies to Raphael. He said to give you his regards too before he pulled Cassie away.

Lana returns with a large tray full of their orders and sets each plate down carefully. Enjoy, she says after making sure no one needed anything. 

*Keith*
Aeryn gives Keith a small smile once the pain mostly passes. Youve already helped a lot. Thank y hes cut off by another cough. He takes another few shallow breaths before he passes out completely. 

*Manny*
Wolf jumps back down into the pit and the people cower away for a moment before the bravest of them steps forward and lets the chimera pick him up and jump and claw his way back to the top to drop the woman off. He repeats this until everyone is out of the pit. 

Zodiacs ears twitch a growl builds in her chest. She quickly stifles it when the people look nervously over at her. _I can hear the Raeksha,_ she says to Manny. _We need to get out of here. Quickly._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> John spots Emis eyebrows quirk up ever so slightly in surprise and draw down as her gaze darts briefly over at her boyfriend. _John, if I sounded upset, my tone was harsher than I meant for it to be. While I have been surprised by a few things tonight, youve never spoken to anyone other than Emi. I am enjoying myself. Raphael and Stella are a nice change of pace from my normal acquaintances, and I am very much looking forward to my food after how good these scallops have tasted._ 
> 
> Under the table, she reaches over and squeezes Johns thigh. _Whatever you need help figuring out, Im here for you, John. Nothing has changed. If it wasnt obvious after I rushed back to base to see you for all of ten minutes earlier today, my feelings for you are strong. A little overwhelming at times,_ she admits. _Surely, you dont think Im that fickle?_


_No_, John yips as Emis hand reaches his thigh. _Ahem. No. I dont find you fickle at all. But I suspect you have high standards for me to meet and I want to make sure I meet them._

He pushed the memory of Ian telling him the last guy had not lasted a week  along with the detail that they had been dating for less time than that  to the back of his mind.

_Given all of the unexpected twists that have come along today, I think I have gotten a little jumpy and its beginning to affect me. I mean, the two vampires at the bar did give me some pause and the arrival of another whose age is likely measured in centuries rather than decades made me sit up and take notice. But when I noticed that Stella appears to have met her haf- or full sister, who appears to be the thrall of a centuries old vampire, for the first time at the bar, it struck me as the kind of thing that could end up complicating or derailing the evening.

I keep finding myself in increasingly absurd good new-bad news jokes with her. Hey, sorry about the greater demon slowly destroying your brothers soul but good news! You have a sister  who happens to be an elder vampires thrall.

At least theyll have something to talk about.

For what it is worth, Im, umIm feeling a little overwhelmed at the though of you as well  much, I suspect, to the amusement of your father. And my experience with relationships is somewhat limited._  




> Emi smiles at Raphael as her competitive side emerges. Ill be sure to give it my all. Well see who the better Castle player is by the end.
> 
> The blonde one, Stella replies to Raphael. He said to give you his regards too before he pulled Cassie away.
> 
> Lana returns with a large tray full of their orders and sets each plate down carefully. Enjoy, she says after making sure no one needed anything.


Cassie? John asks Stella with a hint of surprise as he waits for the ladies to lift their forks. I gather you knew the young lady you spoke with at the bar, then?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Theres a light chuckle in Johns head as Emis hand climbs just slightly higher before she pulls it away. _Please, John. Relax. Youre doing exceptional. Im also very new at this, and I want to apologize if I caused you distress with what I said earlier._

Emi glances over at the vampire and Cassie. _I cant hear either of their thoughts,_ she says. _You think that shes been enthralled? And that the woman is Stellas sister?_

Stella shakes her head as she puts her cloth napkin in her lap and picks up her knife and fork. No, Thaddeus said her name when he asked if she wanted a drink.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Wolf jumps back down into the pit and the people cower away for a moment before the bravest of them steps forward and lets the chimera pick him up and jump and claw his way back to the top to drop the woman off. He repeats this until everyone is out of the pit. 
> 
> Zodiacs ears twitch a growl builds in her chest. She quickly stifles it when the people look nervously over at her. _I can hear the Raeksha,_ she says to Manny. _We need to get out of here. Quickly._


*Izulu's brow furrows at Zodiac's message.* 

_Getting the people out is top Priority and if the only road block is a single threat I believe the best course of action is distracting the demon while evac is happening. Hmm..._

"Wolf, Zodiac." Izulu says, voice low and deadly serious. "I think our best chance of getting everyone out safely is distracting the Raeksha  before it assaults the people in a place where we can't protect them. Zodiac, if you feel confident leading them back out of here please handle that while Wolf and I take out the Raeksha. Once topside, if ambulances haven't been dispatched do so and have any heroes who can fight join us." He nods to both of them before addressing the crowd.

"Alright everyone. Let's get ready to move.  Help each other, stay quiet, and keep moving until you can see the sky plainly. Zodiac will lead the way."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Theres a light chuckle in Johns head as Emis hand climbs just slightly higher before she pulls it away. _Please, John. Relax. Youre doing exceptional. Im also very new at this, and I want to apologize if I caused you distress with what I said earlier._
> 
> Emi glances over at the vampire and Cassie. _I cant hear either of their thoughts,_ she says. _You think that shes been enthralled? And that the woman is Stellas sister?_


_Thrall in a broa-hauder sense of the term  a helper or companion rather than one whose mind has been overwhelmed, although that is entirely possible. As to their familial relationship John projected images of Cassie and Stella making the same movement then rotated their faces to show the similarities in their profiles. They could be close cousins, of course where Stellas mother and a sibling married into the same family, for example. But the two move the same and have very similar appearances. While Stella has blue eyes, her bothers are darker, like the ladys in question. 

I dont know as there is anything we need to do right now. I will try and confirm things with some research later this evening. Assuming, that is, that the memory of your touch does not blow out all semblance of thought from me._ 




> Stella shakes her head as she puts her cloth napkin in her lap and picks up her knife and fork. No, Thaddeus said her name when he asked if she wanted a drink.


Odd  but not quite odd  that she would instinctively use Cassies name and not feel the need to clarify the reference, John considered  still only just able to focus as large sections of his mind were still focused on Emis touch. Perhaps she has an instinctual, subconscious recognition. 

However, it did mean he had a full name to begin his search: Cassie (perhaps Cassandra) Bordreaux.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Aeryn gives Keith a small smile once the pain mostly passes. Youve already helped a lot. Thank y hes cut off by another cough. He takes another few shallow breaths before he passes out completely.


Keith smiles and nods. He was about to say something after Aeryn finished up but on passing out, Keith's eyes go wide with panic. "Aeryn, stay with me buddy!" Keith places his index and middle finger on his neck to try and locate his pulse. Then he starts to wonder if that would even work for the alien.

"I really need to ask a lot more questions about medical stuff for you..." He says mostly to himself.

*Spoiler: Ok where is the pulse?!*
Show

Notice: 1d6o6+2 *11* 1d6o6+2 *6*


He glances back up the alleyway to see if Kenzie has made her way back, and decides to go ahead and takes his cloak off. If they needed to coat something in fire, that would be one of the best things to start with. Not like he couldn't get another one anyway.

_"You really want to save your friend here don'tcha? Don't think you've ever had to go this far for anyone at East Side."_ White mused in the back of Keith's mind.

_Yeah, a lot of them were really lucky over there._

White nodded. _"It's only going to get harder from here. And that Raeksha is still out there. After Kenzie gets back with a light, if you guys manage to save Aeryn, go in there and send it back to where it came from."_

Keith just nodded. "It won't get away from us again. Just a little longer. Either Seraph gets here first with healing magic, or Kenzie gets back and we go for the Hail Mary play." Keith keeps a check on Aeryn's pulse if he was able to find it the first time. If he sees Kenzie coming back, he'll try to wake Aeryn back up.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Spoiler: Meanwhile: Back at Base*
Show

Mimi, Ryker says as he walks up to the garage door, lemme out. Hed thought briefly about taking his bike, but thought better of it after he actually needed to use the railing to get down the stairs without falling. 

The AI is silent for a moment. You know I cant do that, Ryker.

Im not goin out there to start trouble, he retorts. Hed done a lot of thinking in the past thirty minutes and now he was eager to act on what hed decided. I need to find Sid before something happens to her. I get that she probably doesnt wanna see me right now, but I cant leave her out there alone. Shes my girl, Mimi. Please. 

He knew it wasnt going to be easy to find her, but he had a few ideas as to where she might go. While Louis presence wouldve been helpful to check the harder to reach spots, Ryker wasnt about to ask him for his assistance again. Hed already helped him out once today. And while it would be good to have a second set of eyes out there, Drake could only check the ground floors. Hed apparently also been messed up today, so Ryker wasnt inclined to ask him for help either. 

Ryker stubbornly waits. After he realizes that Mimi is refusing to open the door, he warns, Dont make me melt the goddamn door down. You know Ill do it.

Youve been drinking, Mimi says. Over half of the bottle is gone. While I do not know how high your tolerance for alcohol is, that is enough for most men to be considered highly intoxicated. Please dont make me wake up Harbinger.

It was true that everything felt a little fuzzy. His insides were numb, like hed wanted. The last time hed been this drunk hed blacked out and ended up kissing Sidney for the first time. Even through the alcohol, that thought stung a little. It was something that she would remember that he couldnt one reason he didnt drink. 

What? You want me to just wait? he asks the AI. The room sways and tips, but Ryker manages to catch himself on the door before he falls over. 

Yes, Mimi replies. 

Ryker glares up at one of the cameras. Fine. Whatever, he mutters. He looks around for a moment, trying to figure out what to do, before he carefully heads back upstairs to the bottle of Fireball.
 

*Manny*
A taller, middle age man looks at Zodiac for a moment before shaking his head. You want us to follow some demon tiger? No way man. Im not doin it. That thing could be in league with that  bug! 

At his refusal, several other people nod in agreement. 

_I would speak to them,_ Zodiac projects to Manny, _but I think that may make them more afraid. You should lead them. They seem to trust you._

*Keith*
Keith can feel Aeryns pulse very faintly on his fingers. Its very fast, faster than any human heart could beat. His skin is even colder now that it was a few minutes ago. 

Kenzie turns the corner and rushes back down the alley with a small plastic bag in her hand. She sees that Aeryns unconscious a quickly sets down the bag. Help me get his jacket off. Its fireproof. With Keiths help she strips the alien of his top layer, leaving the t-shirt underneath, then grabs Keiths cloak. Youre fine burning this, right? she asks as she wraps it around Aeryn. 

She then douses her teammate with lighter fluid and pushes Keith back with one hand before she strikes a match and throws it onto Aeryns chest. Flames burst into life for several seconds before they start to get sucked into Aeryns skin. After a full minute of being aflame, the alien takes a great, gasping breath and his eyes open again this time a dull orange instead of almost black. 

*Double Date*
_She does look quite infatuated,_ Emi replies after another quick glance over at the two across the dining hall. She pauses after seeing what John had showed her, taking a bite of her salmon. _Both of them are quite similar even so far as having fallen in love with a vampire. Would you categorize Stella as a thrall as well? She obviously has her free will intact, however, she is intent on assisting Raphael in whatever way she can, it seems._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _She does look quite infatuated,_ Emi replies after another quick glance over at the two across the dining hall. She pauses after seeing what John had showed her, taking a bite of her salmon. _Both of them are quite similar even so far as having fallen in love with a vampire. Would you categorize Stella as a thrall as well? She obviously has her free will intact, however, she is intent on assisting Raphael in whatever way she can, it seems._


_No_, John projected slowly as he eased a flake of his fish off the filet. _No, I don think so  at least not as I understand it. While there are pulse points,_ John observed as he felt himself beginning to blush, _that are not as visible as the neck and wrist, there are no obvious signs that Stella has chosen to share her blood with Raphael yet. Of course, she knows healing spells powerful enough that any visible scars would have disappeared. Nevertheless, their relationship appears to be founded more on equality and mutual devotion rather than devolving into something that requires her to become subservient to Raphael. It may be wishful thinking on my part, but a relationship based on one of them being subservient to the other seems out of character for the two of them. And even in a state of extreme distress, Stella possessed a greater sense of confidence than her counterpart is projecting right now._

Is the steak as good as you remembered, Raphael? John asked. The fish is excellent.

_That said, you are correct in pointing out that I am likely extrapolating too much from one data point: The manner in which he took her arm and led her firmly away from Stella after scaring off the lesser vampires._

_At least I have provided you with plenty of examples of how one appears when one is infatuated_, he observed affectionately. _So we can be more certain of that data point._

_Oh_, he added, _my congratulations on correctly assessing Raphaels state. While it is perfectly clear in retrospect, the world we live in does grant enough plausible deniability and alternate explanations that the majority of the base does not know or even suspect, given that I was the only one who went looking for his coffin. Seraph, of course, knew but Stella had to be told  and if she hadnt figured it out, given how close they are, he hides it well. I doubt I would have been able to determine he was a vampire as quickly as I did without Montcrieff having included her own guesses about him prior to my arrival._

John paused. _Would it be wrong to say I am proud of you for having determined he was a vampire? The whole Thats my gal thing feels a trifle paternalistic or possessive, somehow, but I cant come up with a different word to describe it._

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Keith can feel Aeryns pulse very faintly on his fingers. Its very fast, faster than any human heart could beat. His skin is even colder now that it was a few minutes ago. 
> 
> Kenzie turns the corner and rushes back down the alley with a small plastic bag in her hand. She sees that Aeryns unconscious a quickly sets down the bag. Help me get his jacket off. Its fireproof. With Keiths help she strips the alien of his top layer, leaving the t-shirt underneath, then grabs Keiths cloak. Youre fine burning this, right? she asks as she wraps it around Aeryn. 
> 
> She then douses her teammate with lighter fluid and pushes Keith back with one hand before she strikes a match and throws it onto Aeryns chest. Flames burst into life for several seconds before they start to get sucked into Aeryns skin. After a full minute of being aflame, the alien takes a great, gasping breath and his eyes open again this time a dull orange instead of almost black.


Keith grimaces at Aeryns temp and shakes his head. At least youve still got that pulse. But dude, youre startin to really worry me here.

When Kenzie gets back, Keith nods at her orders and helps her get Aeryns jacket off. He then helps wrap the cloak around him. Just nodding as she makes sure hes ok with burning it.

Yeah, just glad it didnt get entirely destroyed so we can use it for this.

He steps back when she pushes him back and watches as she lights the flame. He wondered how many times they had to do this for him during his time at South Side. Then again, did Kenzie know about it before Keith remembered? Maybe they were all a bit in shock at trying to figure out what to do. He still wanted payback though, and the others would still maybe have to fight that Raeksha again if it came back around.

Hey, thanks for helpin me keep thinkin straight. Also, what do I owe ya for the matches and lighter fluid? He chuckles a bit.

After a minute of burning and hearing the gasp from Aeryn, Keith sighs in relief. Good thing that worked! He just has a wide grin on his face.

Glad that helped out a bit. How ya feelin bud? Keith checked his watch, it shouldn't be too much longer for Seraph to get there. Then he glanced back at the sewer entrance.

Wonder if theyve found everyone yet. He thought aloud.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> A taller, middle age man looks at Zodiac for a moment before shaking his head. You want us to follow some demon tiger? No way man. Im not doin it. That thing could be in league with that  bug! 
> 
> At his refusal, several other people nod in agreement. 
> 
> _I would speak to them,_ Zodiac projects to Manny, _but I think that may make them more afraid. You should lead them. They seem to trust you._


"Fine, It'll make the trip easier if there's less of you anyway. _You'll_ be the distraction while the rest of us go free. What makes you think we'd come down to this wretch-inducing pit just to kill you anyway when the Bugs we're already had that covered. You're really think that you are special enough to not die here? " Izulu says, anger bubbling over and the electric arcs starting to form on his skin again and getting in the face of the Middle aged man.  

"You think any of you gets to _decide_ who's coming to save your life? If you're so concerned with the look of your hero then I'd suggest you stop watching Marvel Movies and understand that the people here have just as much to live and die for as anyone else and If this somehow seems incongruent with your current notion that all heroes need to look like models in order to feel safe, then You can make your own way and see how far you get alone." Izulu says before walking to the entrance of the room 

"Any who feels brave enough to be rescued, come along. Everyone else, Good luck."*Spoiler: OOC Conditional Clearance*
Show


Attempting to clear the Insecure condition.

----------


## big teej

*Double Trouble:*




> *Double Date*
> The blonde one, Stella replies to Raphael. He said to give you his regards too before he pulled Cassie away.


"Smart Guy."  Raphael says, somewhat dismissively, "That's Feris."  Raphael says as he sets about cutting into his steak.  "He's who I was here to see."  

Raphael's eyes grow distant for a moment and a cruel smile briefly twists his features before he shakes himself free of the unspoken sentiment and focuses on his steak. 




> Is the steak as good as you remembered, Raphael? John asked. The fish is excellent.



"After the week I've had? This is way better than a memory."  Raphael says after savoring the first bite of his steak.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
That was good thinking, Crowe, Kenzie says as Aeryn regains consciousness. She kneels by her teammates side as the fire is completely consumed. 

Aeryn looks between Kenzie and Keith for a moment before he give them both a tired smile. Better now.

You scared us, knucklehead, Kenzie mutters as she offers the alien his jacket back. You havent needed to be set on fire like that for a while.

Sorry I scared you guys, Aeryn says, his gaze darting to the ground. 

Kenzie gives him a light punch on the shoulder. Just be more careful in the future, kay? She helps him back into his jacket before she looks back over at Keith. We werent too far away, Im sure Wolf and Zodiac found them. Im sure theyre moving slow with civilians.

*Manny*
The man sneers at Izulus back. Says the guy that looks like a model, he mutters under his breath. He takes another look at Zodiac before moving to follow. 

Zodiacs ears flatten as Izulu finishes his tirade. _Manny, that was uncalled for. While I appreciate you defending me and Wolf, these are civilians theyre scared. You shouldnt let your anger get the better of you, especially when Wolf and I didnt find it offensive._

_OOC: Manny clears Insecure!_

*Double Date* 
_The clues were all there,_ Emi replies. _Especially after doing some more research on the Darkwatch and meeting him in person. His thoughts are hidden from me as well, similarly to Harbinger or Seraphs. It was obvious to me when he came down the stairs that he wasnt human._ 

She glances over at John and smiles just a little. _I dont mind you saying that. Besides, youre supposed to feel a little possessive over your girlfriend, arent you?_

Stella cuts into her lamb and finds it perfectly rare. Had you met him before? she asks carefully.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The man sneers at Izulus back. Says the guy that looks like a model, he mutters under his breath. He takes another look at Zodiac before moving to follow. 
> 
> Zodiacs ears flatten as Izulu finishes his tirade. _Manny, that was uncalled for. While I appreciate you defending me and Wolf, these are civilians theyre scared. You shouldnt let your anger get the better of you, especially when Wolf and I didnt find it offensive._
> 
> _OOC: Manny clears Insecure!_


_Offended or not it's ungrateful as we're rescuing to complain about being helped._ Izulu mentally retorted not sure if her power even worked that way.

Once everyone is rounded up and moving Izulu tries keep out an eye for any trouble, but the pain in his arm and poor customer service is bothering him.

*Spoiler: poor upon poor*
Show

Notice: Bad

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date* 
> _The clues were all there,_ Emi replies. _Especially after doing some more research on the Darkwatch and meeting him in person. His thoughts are hidden from me as well, similarly to Harbinger or Seraphs. It was obvious to me when he came down the stairs that he wasnt human._ 
> 
> She glances over at John and smiles just a little. _I dont mind you saying that. Besides, youre supposed to feel a little possessive over your girlfriend, arent you?_
> 
> Stella cuts into her lamb and finds it perfectly rare. Had you met him before? she asks carefully.


Girlfriend, John thought giddily. It sounded incredible when she said it  so incredible that he almost missed the name  Fenris. No, wait: Feris. Fenris was the wolf-child of Loki, scheduled to consume the sun during Ragnarok. Feris was the centuries old girlfriend. Vampire. 

Feris. It was unique enough to stand out but perhaps not so unique to be easily found. Still, it was a start.

_So Im told,_ John replied. _Determining what counts as a little and what counts as too much seems like an important distinction to learn from ones girlfriend. 

Would I be correct in guessing you are East Sides primary investigator, then? In between determining I speak Angelical and Raphaels undead status, you appear to have uncovered a good bit after our initial meeting._

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Emi glances over at a John again. _Ill be sure to let you know if you go too far._ 

_Its usually Grayson and I,_ Emi replies. _Hes quite good at figuring out how to ask the computer the correct questions to find the answers we want, then wed usually sift through information together. Hes actually already found something on the name Raphael just gave us. Im going to connect him briefly to our conversation, if you dont mind._ 

_Uhh hi John,_ Grayson mumbles into Johns head. _I found the name Alexander Feris attached to a hedge fund, SilverMillennium Investments. He has a picture up on their website that matches what Emi showed me. Looks like hes a manger there. That was my only real hit though. I can dig deeper, but I doubt well find much on this guy._

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> That was good thinking, Crowe, Kenzie says as Aeryn regains consciousness. She kneels by her teammates side as the fire is completely consumed. 
> 
> Aeryn looks between Kenzie and Keith for a moment before he give them both a tired smile. Better now.
> 
> You scared us, knucklehead, Kenzie mutters as she offers the alien his jacket back. You havent needed to be set on fire like that for a while.
> 
> Sorry I scared you guys, Aeryn says, his gaze darting to the ground. 
> 
> Kenzie gives him a light punch on the shoulder. Just be more careful in the future, kay? She helps him back into his jacket before she looks back over at Keith. We werent too far away, Im sure Wolf and Zodiac found them. Im sure theyre moving slow with civilians.


Keith nods and chuckles. "Thanks! Oh right, never introduced myself past Crowe. Name's Keith, and good to meet ya again." He kneels down on Aeryn's other side as he wakes back up.

"Glad to hear, brother." His head tilts to the side. "Wouldn't want to do another burn like that for a long while."

At Aeryn's apology, Keith places a hand on his shoulder. Guy had just about died and was more worried about them. It really showed his character, and for Keith showed his nobility through his personality. At least, what Keith thought of as noble.

"Hey, what matters is that you're alright." He looks back at Kenzie when she mentions how the others must have found the hostages and be on their way back now. He nods and smiles, before his look turns serious.

"You're probably right, just worried now about them runnin' into the Raeksha again."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Emi glances over at a John again. _Ill be sure to let you know if you go too far._ 
> 
> _Its usually Grayson and I,_ Emi replies. _Hes quite good at figuring out how to ask the computer the correct questions to find the answers we want, then wed usually sift through information together. Hes actually already found something on the name Raphael just gave us. Im going to connect him briefly to our conversation, if you dont mind._ 
> 
> _Uhh hi John,_ Grayson mumbles into Johns head. _I found the name Alexander Feris attached to a hedge fund, SilverMillennium Investments. He has a picture up on their website that matches what Emi showed me. Looks like hes a manger there. That was my only real hit though. I can dig deeper, but I doubt well find much on this guy._


_Its good to speak with you again, Grayson  although I would much rather be hearing you speak about the stars than attending to this. It would not surprise me if you would not find out more by tracking back the history of the hedge fund and its backers rather than trying to track him specifically. That said, I would be cautious about too many associated searches. Given who we are researching, he likely has a good bit of experience in not only covering his tracks but in watching for when his tracks are being followed._

_I may know some people who can conduct such an investigation and it will appear as normal due diligence. That will raise fewer red flags._ 

So long as Feris doesnt trace such an investigation back to him. 

Dont panic about the fact that Emi has been chatting with Grayson while she has been on a date with you, John thought to himself as he noted his pulse elevate slightly before it began to settle back down. The appearance of a centuries old vampire is a very different situation than having decided the food is good and your feeling the need to touch base with your really good friend who you have gone out on quasi-dates with to tell him all about it. 

He has been her friend and research partner for some time and she knows she can trust him and call on him for help at times like this. Hes an asset to your investigation and, in case you have forgotten, you liked him. And she is trusting you enough to know that she has been speaking and working with him. 

Its okay, John. This isnt the ultimate, worst-case-scenario instance of things going south at the end of a day of situations going south on you. Everything is fine. Were all fine here.

How are you?

Focus, John. 

It is interesting to note that Graysons stutter either does not translate to telepathy or he has gotten comfortable enough with you that he is not stuttering  even when speaking with you while you and Emi are on a date. Its probably best not to make that observation now, as you dont know if he will hear you make that observation or not.

He was also somewhat concerned that this unofficial investigation was an inter-agency operation. AEGIS might know about Raphael but he could not be sure Myriad did. And if Grayson  or whatever AIs were monitoring Grayson  were able to piece together the fact that Feris was a vampire, it might connect back to Raphael.

It was one thing for him to have sketched out a contingency plan on how to address Raphael should he succumb to blood lust. He was pretty sure none of West Side wanted that as an off-the-shelf plan in Myriads database  even if there was likely already one in AEGIS databases.

He didnt want to consider how many individuals, groups, and entities had developed such plans to try and counter or neutralize him. And he really didnt want to add Iron Stations vampiric community to that list.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Im sure you already know, but my names Kenzie. Nice to meet you, Keith, Kenzie says with a slight smile. 

A few minutes pass while Kenzie and Aeryn speak with Keith and the sound of police and ambulance sirens slowly grows in volume. Theres a rush of wind and Seraph lands nearby. 

Kenzie stands and explains how hard Aeryn was hit and what she and Keith did to keep him alive before she stands aside to let the older hero heal her teammate. 

You both did well to keep him alive until I could get here, Seraph says and kneels by Aeryns side. He puts his hand on the aliens shoulder and golden fire flows out  it take several seconds until Seraph is satisfied. How are you feeling? he asks as he offer his hand to help Aeryn stand. 

The alien takes it, and Seraph helps him to his feet. Almost 100%. Thank you, sir.

From the sewer entrance, a small brown-haired woman emerges, followed by a taller, middle-aged man. They look around in confusion, unsure of where they are. 

After making sure Aeryns good one more time, Seraph quickly makes his way over to them as the first police car arrives. 

*Manny*
Wolf takes point to lead the group out of the sewer while Zodiac brings up the rear. The tunnels rumble several times, but the _raeksha_ doesnt appear again. 

The group moves fairly well, and soon reaches where the ladder ascends to street level. The wail of sirens can be heard from above. 

The group hears and excitedly make their way up the ladder to safety. Wolf gathers the injured people and make his way up.  

When Manny emerges, Seraph has taken control of the scene. He directs Wolf to take the two injured people to be the ambulances, following so that he can heal them. 

*Double Date*
_Its fine,_ Grayson answers. _I was already at my computer working on a guitar track when Emi asked. Their website doesnt really list any backers or anything. Its all vague. Im not too scared of visiting a public website with Noras encryption, but its probably a good idea if you ask your people to look into this dude._ 

_I agree,_ Emi says. 

_Cool. Im gonna grab some dinner then,_ Grayson replies. He pauses for a moment, then John feels a great wave of absolute mortification over the link. 

Emi glances worriedly over at John. _Grayson, what happened?_

_Uhhhmm_ comes the slow reply. _I heard noises coming from Kylies room. It sounds like yeah, its definitely Zack. Im gonna grab my headphones and pretend I didnt hear anything,_ he mumbles as a second spike of embarrassment colors the link.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Wolf takes point to lead the group out of the sewer while Zodiac brings up the rear. The tunnels rumble several times, but the _raeksha_ doesnt appear again. 
> 
> The group moves fairly well, and soon reaches where the ladder ascends to street level. The wail of sirens can be heard from above. 
> 
> The group hears and excitedly make their way up the ladder to safety. Wolf gathers the injured people and make his way up.  
> 
> When Manny emerges, Seraph has taken control of the scene. He directs Wolf to take the two injured people to be the ambulances, following so that he can heal them.


Izulu works his way up the ladder and visibly relaxes when he sees the angel and the ambulances. He leans against the wall for a moment and takes a deep breath. that was his first on-record mission since he got here and he yelled at a civilian. Bern was gonna chew him out as soon as he got the report He knew it. He probably earned it. but he knew there was a difference in how people were treated based solely on looks and it never really sat well with him. Not to say it didn't benefit him  more often than not but looks has never been an indication of character and for that guy to be so...

Manny lets a sigh escape.  He's mission was mostly successful and there we're no major incide--

"Aeryn." he says to no one before looking around to see the him standing with Paradox and Keith.  He lets out another sigh before heading over and 

"Hey Aeryn, glad to see you're back on your feet. Well done guys. We got all the civilians out." He says before Waving Yuki and Wolf over.

"Excellent job tonight everyone! I'm going to check with Seraph to see if we're still needed. The civilians are safely out but The Big guy is still down there, licking its wounds. Since we know where it's nest is, we could do a proper routing tomorrow. but tonight may be our best bet to deal with it. Either way, We should grab a bite and celebrate proper. Let me get this squared and we'll Talk in a second.


*SITREP*
Manny walks over to Seraph who's tending to the wounded he pick up his arm to wave at Seraph before remembering that a demon tried to mangle it.  

"Izulu reporting in sir,  I want to speak to you about tonight's mission once you're done tending to the wounded civilians."

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*

*Spoiler: What do we See?*
Show

Notice: 6





> Looking around Varga's office, Louis spots several photos of Drake and a dark haired woman. A few of them are from several years ago when Drake was a child. Theres also a picture of Varga in full combat gear with three other men in the middle of a desert.


Louis lets his eyes wander around Varga's office while he awaits instruction and comes across a familiar face amid the people in the pictures that decorate the room. He opts to mention nothing of it for the time being.




> Lets start with where you got the information, then where you went from there, the detective says as he pulls up something on his computer.


"Sure. I guess this all started with the call from Scott this morning. He was asking for help dealing with a couple of Rooks who were taking their sweet time shaking down the Ashford Coffee Bar, but we didn't know that at the time. I asked Vitriol to ride there with me since we can't patrol or respond to emergencies alone at the moment. We get to the place in disguise and spot the two Rooks before Scott takes us to the back and fills in the blanks. The Rooks were actually looking for a person, not money, and they snatched up one of his baristas about a day or so prior in an attempt to get Scott to draw out their target and trade the two."

Redline begins to lean back a bit in his chair as he continues to recount the days events. "After hearing everything from Scott we decide to track down the barista ourselves and figure out a way to trick the two Rooks into walking outside where we get the jump on'em. They're pretty quick to talk once they see who they're actually up against and one of'em tells us where he thinks Isabelle, the barista I was talking about, was being kept."

*Back at the Hospital*




> Ryker smiles a little, breaking through whatever funk he was in, and lets out a short laugh. Thats pretty good, Louis. He gives Iris a quick glance before his gaze darts away. Yeah, Ill try to take it easy. No promises though.Â


"I'm not the one who has to deal with an angel and an upset physician if you don't. But we could definitely use some real rest after today." Louis traces Ryker's eyes over to Iris but says nothing about it.




> Iris doesnt seem to notice Ryker's gaze. Yeah, the Wendys is fine. I have someone coming to pick me up and I think were gonna eat something real quick too.


"Alright then. If Wendy's is fine then let's get goin' yeah?"

As the trio take their leave Louis will stop by the front desk in the reception area of the hospital and leave a number for a nurse to call about half an hour before they're ready to release Izzy. He leads them back to the Monte Carlo and starts it up with his makeshift key, then drives to whichever Wendy's Iris directs him to.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Im sure you already know, but my names Kenzie. Nice to meet you, Keith, Kenzie says with a slight smile. 
> 
> A few minutes pass while Kenzie and Aeryn speak with Keith and the sound of police and ambulance sirens slowly grows in volume. Theres a rush of wind and Seraph lands nearby. 
> 
> Kenzie stands and explains how hard Aeryn was hit and what she and Keith did to keep him alive before she stands aside to let the older hero heal her teammate. 
> 
> You both did well to keep him alive until I could get here, Seraph says and kneels by Aeryns side. He puts his hand on the aliens shoulder and golden fire flows out  it take several seconds until Seraph is satisfied. How are you feeling? he asks as he offer his hand to help Aeryn stand. 
> 
> ...


Keith nods and smiles slightly. Yeah, they told me a bit about you and Wolf before we came out here. That, and the fact that I would probably not want to spar with you. He chuckles a bit. Pleased to officially meet ya, Kenzie.

When Seraph lands, Keith stands back as Kenzie explains everything and smiles again when Aeryn says that hes feeling a lot better. He looks at the ground a bit when Seraph tells them they had done well. He didnt feel like it had gone as good as it could have, and they could have rectified it a bit sooner. Suppose it all ends well in this case.

Thank you, Seraph. He hadnt really felt like he had done well on a mission the past few days, so this was a nice change of pace to have things turn out alright.

He then glanced over to see the people start emerging from the sewer entrance and sighs in relief. At least a couple people had made it out at that moment.

When he sees Izulu and the other South Siders come back up, he waves.

Glad yalls side had success! We managed to keep Aeryn goin till Seraph got here. He turns to Zodiac when she comes over. Used a trick I remembered you doing. Thanks a ton, Zodiac. He has a wide grin on his face looking at the wolf Yuki.

At Mannys suggestion, Keith shrugs. It would be best to deal with it while it was still wounded, but that could put a bigger toll on their resources right now than they may be able to afford.

That thing is a tough one, just like the last. Nearly took everyone just to drive it to the ground. He shook his head. Probably best to discuss it more, like ya said.

_And Ill need to ask Zylas about Raeksha some more Are they trying to ascend? How does a Raeksha even become a greater demon?_ Keiths head swam with questions. And he thought back to what White had said. They couldnt let this one get away.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _Its fine,_ Grayson answers. _I was already at my computer working on a guitar track when Emi asked. Their website doesnt really list any backers or anything. Its all vague. Im not too scared of visiting a public website with Noras encryption, but its probably a good idea if you ask your people to look into this dude._ 
> 
> _I agree,_ Emi says. 
> 
> _Cool. Im gonna grab some dinner then,_ Grayson replies. He pauses for a moment, then John feels a great wave of absolute mortification over the link. 
> 
> Emi glances worriedly over at John. _Grayson, what happened?_
> 
> _Uhhhmm_ comes the slow reply. _I heard noises coming from Kylies room. It sounds like yeah, its definitely Zack. Im gonna grab my headphones and pretend I didnt hear anything,_ he mumbles as a second spike of embarrassment colors the link.


_Whatoh._ 

John was relieved to discover that his higher order functions would, at least on some occasions, move faster than his ability to ask questions like What? Are they fighting in the hall? when the sense of mortification and intonation suggested a different kind of activity.

_Hooo, boy._ 

The moment, he recognized, was painfully awkward. He was telepathically connected to his girlfriend and the friend of hers who had homed to be something more while he was indicating that her best friend  who has being pursued by his best friend (assuming Keith qualified for that role instead of Emi) was being sexually active enough with her brothers best friend to be noticeable. 

_Well, that progressed quickly._ 

And Keith was somewhere planning that date or, if he had been unexpectedly called out on a mission, had paused that in order to return to that later.

And now his best friend at East Side was overhearing the girl he was hoping to have a well see date with being sexually active with the guy she has been waiting for.

He wanted to advise Grayson to not say anything to Keith and that the three of them should keep this to themselves until she had a chance to let Keith know that the date was off. At least he hoped that she would be letting Keith know the date was off. Anything less that that would require something to horrendously wrong between her and Zack or for her to be fundamentally dishonest with Keith. 

He also wanted to suggest that he go and get dinner to get away from the sound of the two of them as an indirect way of severing the three way connection but proximity to Emi was no more necessary than would be his continuing to talk to them on a cell phone.

I can only imagine! John heard himself respond easily and affably to Raphaels comment about his steak  a marked contrast to his deer-in-the-headlights stance in the other conversation. He was surprised that the disjunction between the flow of time in one conversation and the other did not feel unnatural. It was almost akin to the way that an in-person conversation moved faster than one being conducted simultaneously by text. He did wonder if his ability to focus on Angelical while he cast spells and the mundane world simultaneously might have prepared him better for that disjunction. 

He also marveled at the mind that must associated with the ability to synchronize and harmonize those flows, once more feeling irrationally proud of Emi and of himself for being able to say she was his girlfriend.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
*Q&A*
Varga types out several sentences on his computer. Do you know who the Rooks target was? he asks before Louis mentions the two guys that he and Ryker jumped. Oh yeah, Mr. Maa. He had a few broken fingers and a chemical burn on his shoulder when one of my guys picked him up. Ive seen worse from Vitriol. Jackie was smart to give up easy.

So, you guys found out where they had the barista a house on Summit Street, according to my report. What did you do then?

*Drop Off* 
Ryker hops into the backseat, letting Iris sit up front with Louis. I still cant believe you managed to lift his car, he says as they drive away from the hospital. Leos gotta be pissed. He made so much money with this thing doin street races.

The Wendys is only a few minutes away. Once they arrive, Iris hops out. She hesitates for only a moment as she looks at Ryker through the back window before she thanks Louis and says a hurried goodbye before heading into the restaurant. 

*Manny and Keith*
Aeryn smiles at Manny. Im doing a lot better now, thanks to Kenzie and Keith.

Yuki tilts her head slightly as she attempts to remember what Keiths referring to. _Oh, when he dove through my fire when we were fighting in the alley? Glad I could help in some small way.
_

Seraph looks up as Manny approaches him and notes his arm. Ive already healed those two, he says as he places a hand on Mannys shoulder. Dont panic. This wont hurt. Fire spreads from his palm down to the bite in Mannys arm. The pain fades almost instantly as his flesh knits back together. 

The angel releases him and takes a step back before looking at the scene. Everything seems to be progressing how it should, so he nods. Did you want to debrief with me solo, or with everyone?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> Aeryn smiles at Manny. Im doing a lot better now, thanks to Kenzie and Keith.
> 
> Yuki tilts her head slightly as she attempts to remember what Keiths referring to. _Oh, when he dove through my fire when we were fighting in the alley? Glad I could help in some small way.
> _


Manny smiles at the three of them. "I knew you were in capable hands. Glad to see you upright. Stellar work, you two."




> Seraph looks up as Manny approaches him and notes his arm. Ive already healed those two, he says as he places a hand on Mannys shoulder. Dont panic. This wont hurt. Fire spreads from his palm down to the bite in Mannys arm. The pain fades almost instantly as his flesh knits back together. 
> 
> The angel releases him and takes a step back before looking at the scene. Everything seems to be progressing how it should, so he nods. Did you want to debrief with me solo, or with everyone?


Manny smiles at the angel as the pain in his arm subsides. "Thank you, sir." He then nods to the Angel when asking about the debrief. "It's not entirely a debrief, per se, but more of a report." He says leading him out of earshot of civilians. 

"The Raeksha is still down there, long and short of it. But it's wounded. I'm personally of a mind to deal with it tonight to let the powers that wish, investigate the area. However, I'm not the XO and it's not my call to make. With you here, the matter can be dealt with quite handily and with our support all the moreso." Manny says, looking to Keith and then the others.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Aeryn smiles at Manny. Im doing a lot better now, thanks to Kenzie and Keith.
> 
> Yuki tilts her head slightly as she attempts to remember what Keiths referring to. _Oh, when he dove through my fire when we were fighting in the alley? Glad I could help in some small way.
> _


Keith nods at Yuki. "Yep, was thanks to seeing that and, thankfully rememberin'." Keith thinks for a moment. He figured with Manny over talking with Seraph, this might be a decent time to talk with Yuki about how the rescue went. Or at least get some perspective on their newest teammate.

"Say, how did he do with helping out the civilians? Guess my big question is what kinda vibe you get from him?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Emis cheeks flush red as she cuts the connection to Grayson. She takes a long drink from her wine glass. _Im sure they didnt expect to be heard, but Kylies room is right next to Graysons, and his hearing, when he doesnt have headphones on, is very sensitive._ 

_I didnt expect her to jump straight into bed with him, but she has been pining after him for almost two years. Poor Keith,_ she sighs. _Dont get me wrong though, Im very happy for Kylie. I hope she and Zack will be happy together._ 

Stella glances up at Emi. Everything okay?

Fine, the psychic replies, looking up at the sorceress. I just got some interesting information is all.

*Manny*
Seraph considers what Manny has said for a moment. Good work wounding it. But we still need to find Sidney. Ill take Wolf and Kenzie back down to finish the demon, you four take to the skies and search for her, if Aeryns feeling up to it.

*Keith*
Yuki looks down at her paws. _I dont know. He lost his temper with one of them when they compared my tiger form and Wolf to the demons and were scared to follow us out. I said something to him about it, but he didnt answer me._

Her ears flick back as her tail wraps tightly around her feet. _I understand that he just arrived this morning and it has been a very long day, but Other than that, he seems like a nice guy._

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Seraph considers what Manny has said for a moment. Good work wounding it. But we still need to find Sidney. Ill take Wolf and Kenzie back down to finish the demon, you four take to the skies and search for her, if Aeryns feeling up to it.


Manny goes to speak but decides to nod instead. 

_Damnit she's still gone._ He glances over at Paradox and sighs. _I would've liked to talk to her more, I think._. He turns back to Seraph.

"Yes sir. I'll check with Aeryn and round up the other If we need to, we'll drop him off at base before looking for her." 

He heads back over to Aeryn and waves over Yuki and Keith and waits for them before addressing them

"You guys up for a search and rescue? It's Sidney, Seraph is tasking our original squad with looking for her.  But I told him We'd take Aeryn back to base if we needed to. You up for it?" He ask, looking over to the blond alien.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Yuki looks down at her paws. _I dont know. He lost his temper with one of them when they compared my tiger form and Wolf to the demons and were scared to follow us out. I said something to him about it, but he didnt answer me._
> 
> Her ears flick back as her tail wraps tightly around her feet. _I understand that he just arrived this morning and it has been a very long day, but Other than that, he seems like a nice guy._


Keith tilts his head as Yuki explains the situation. He did understand though but that's no way to deal with a frightened person. Honestly he was glad they didn't see her in the viper form. He sighed a bit.

"Yeah, that sorta worries me. He might have thought that you could read minds too. Honestly I did the first go around." Keith shrugged. "Siren kinda kept me on my toes."

He glanced over at Manny before returning his full focus to Yuki.

"I'm hopin' it's just the long trip, and day for 'im. I'll have a chat with him later though." Keith smiles. "Thanks, Zodiac. Just bein' wary of the civilians and names."

He looks over at Aeryn and smirks. "Better with the cloak or without? Curious what y'all think."




> He heads back over to Aeryn and waves over Yuki and Keith and waits for them before addressing them
> 
> "You guys up for a search and rescue? It's Sidney, Seraph is tasking our original squad with looking for her.  But I told him We'd take Aeryn back to base if we needed to. You up for it?" He ask, looking over to the blond alien.


When they're waved over, Keith walks over to Manny with the others. He tilts his head at the question.

"I mean, she's our responsibility. And havin' seen Elvira in action, and the state she's in, Sidney can't have gone too far." He glances over at Aeryn waiting his response and gauging his reaction.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Emis cheeks flush red as she cuts the connection to Grayson. She takes a long drink from her wine glass. _Im sure they didnt expect to be heard, but Kylies room is right next to Graysons, and his hearing, when he doesnt have headphones on, is very sensitive._ 
> 
> _I didnt expect her to jump straight into bed with him, but she has been pining after him for almost two years. Poor Keith,_ she sighs. _Dont get me wrong though, Im very happy for Kylie. I hope she and Zack will be happy together._ 
> 
> Stella glances up at Emi. Everything okay?
> 
> Fine, the psychic replies, looking up at the sorceress. I just got some interesting information is all.


_The good news is that his prior record indicates he isnt the love them and leave him type_, John observed, feeling his own blush growing. _The bad news it that it is too late to ask you what Kylies favorite flowers are so I could tell Keith and balance out accidentally giving Zach a good idea for a first date location. Although if he does use it, Im not sure if that will qualify as their first date or not now.

That said_, John added mischievously as he took a sip of his gin and tonic, _they beat us in the contest of a challenging first date to explain to others over a polite dinner.

I must confess I feel a little bad for Grayson as well. That has to be more than a little awkward.
_
John felt his eyes grow a little wide. 

_Is that is the kind of thing you and your father would notice as a matter of course as well? You mentioned your father can hear it if people think more energetically than usual. Id imagine that is the kind of thing that would happen at such a moment._

John felt his blush deepen as he noted his tacit admission. Montcrieff would be terribly amused but, knowing her skills, probably not surprised.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith and Manny* 
Cloak, everyone says together. 

Adds to the mystery, Kenzie says with a grin. Besides, it came in handy tonight.

Aeryn gives Keith a sheepish smile as Kenzie speaks, but stays quiet until Manny waves them over. Uhmm he says, looking at his feet, which are planted firmly on the asphalt. I dont think Im going to be doing anymore flying tonight. I cant even float. I feel pretty good though.

_If you want, I can carry you,_ Yuki offers. _We could use an extra set of eyes._

The alien nods. That would work.

Yuki shifts into her cockatrice form and briefly stretches her wings. _Do you think we should ask Stella to help us out? She may be able to make a tracking spell, similar to what she did in the other dimension this morning. That, and Sidney is her best friend. Shes probably the best person to talk to her if shes going to refuse to come back._

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

Over by the police cars, one of the civilians faces, the tall, middle aged man that had come out first and that Manny remembers speaking to, has a look of disgust on his face as he spots Yukis transformation. 


*Double Date*
_I dont know if you would count that as a first date,_ Emi replies. _That was a great idea you offered Zack. I heard him considering it before we left. Kylie would definitely enjoy it. If he did get something like that together, thats what I would categorize as a first date if anything._ 

Her face flushes just a little more. _You felt how embarrassed he was. I would also be if I had been paying more attention and not solely focused on Grayson at the base. My father and I can feel those thoughts, but only if our attention is actually there at the time. Hes out on patrol with my brother currently, so Im sure his thoughts are elsewhere._

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny* 
> Cloak, everyone says together. 
> 
> Adds to the mystery, Kenzie says with a grin. Besides, it came in handy tonight.
> 
> Aeryn gives Keith a sheepish smile as Kenzie speaks, but stays quiet until Manny waves them over. Uhmm he says, looking at his feet, which are planted firmly on the asphalt. I dont think Im going to be doing anymore flying tonight. I cant even float. I feel pretty good though.
> 
> _If you want, I can carry you,_ Yuki offers. _We could use an extra set of eyes._
> 
> ...


Keith chuckles a bit and blushes at the resounding unanimous response. He was a bit more curious that they had all answered at the same time. Did they practice that? He couldnt help but glance at the ground quickly with Kenzies response. Unconsciously he rubbed the back of his head.

True, it did come in handy! And the mystery never hurts, He grins sheepishly. Now to just design the next one. Maybe with pockets this time. He offers a smile to Aeryn.

Though, Ill trade a hundred of them for ya anyday. As he finishes the thought, Keith focuses for a moment as the shadows start to coalesce into a cloak-ish shape on his back, hood already over his head. Actually feels pretty nice.

While Aeryn and Yuki discuss the plans to search for Sidney with Manny, Keith nods in agreement and thinks for a couple of minutes.

Extra eyes will never hurt, and we would probably see about Stella getting a tracking spell. No idea what shes up to now though. Keith looks at the ground. Its going to take a bit of convincing for her to come back if this is about what I think it is though. We could probably also narrow down the search a bit for places where she would feel safe and secluded. V was in pretty bad shape so itd have to be somewhere she could work too.

Keith taps his commlink to talk with Mimi. Hey Mimi, do you know where Stella is? If shes not available is there a place that Sidney may have gone before anywhere else? We wanna make sure shes ok. And thank you in advance!

*Spoiler: Why are you giving my friend that look old man?*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *9* 1d6o6+2 *7*



> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> Over by the police cars, one of the civilians faces, the tall, middle aged man that had come out first and that Manny remembers speaking to, has a look of disgust on his face as he spots Yukis transformation.





Keith looks over and sees the middle aged man giving Yuki the stink eye. He raises an eyebrow and tilts his head.

_That must be the guy that Yuki was talkin about a moment ago. Guy that Manny snapped at. Given his look I can understand why. Then again, its not every day you get saved by, well a shapeshifter and a chimera._

He looks over at Yuki, with a slightly pained expression. He knew what it was like being judged by powers. Especially when you inherit them from someone else. Oh right, and when that someone is a villain. Doesnt help that a lot of people are wary of darkness either. He leaned over and whispered to Yuki.

Was that the guy? Want me to go over and talk with him?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
The feathers on Yukis neck ruffle slightly, and her tail lashes once before she calms herself. _No, you dont need to talk to him. He was literally about to be eaten alive by a demons brood.  I can understand why hes angry and afraid. My tiger form and this form are very monstrous in nature, and I didnt speak to him. He may think that Im a captive demon. Though, that doesnt lessen that his reaction does sting a bit._

Mimi answers Keith through his comm. Stella is currently at dinner with Raphael, John, and Emilia. I do not know where Sidney has gone. When she left, she was headed West. She severed communication with me completely after she asked me to give her ten minutes.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> The feathers on Yukis neck ruffle slightly, and her tail lashes once before she calms herself. _No, you dont need to talk to him. He was literally about to be eaten alive by a demons brood.  I can understand why hes angry and afraid. My tiger form and this form are very monstrous in nature, and I didnt speak to him. He may think that Im a captive demon. Though, that doesnt lessen that his reaction does sting a bit._
> 
> Mimi answers Keith through his comm. Stella is currently at dinner with Raphael, John, and Emilia. I do not know where Sidney has gone. When she left, she was headed West. She severed communication with me completely after she asked me to give her ten minutes.


Keith smiles softly and nods.

"Alrighty then, mainly just worried about ya," Keith looks back over at the man for a moment before turning back to Yuki. "Honestly, think they're both really cool lookin'. Probably doesn't help that...... well, you know." Keith didn't want to say too much since Manny was right there and he had tried to help out a bit. Albeit in his own way.

"If there's ever anythin' I can do just say the word ok?"

He nods as Mimi explains where Stella is, and anyone looking sees his face go from neutral to about wide eyed and sheet white. _NOPE! NOT INTERRUPTING EMI'S DATE! NOPE!!!!!_ He shook his head for a moment before processing what else Mimi had told him.

"Probably shouldn't interrupt that. And west? Guess that sorta narrows down which way we can go a bit. Thank you Mimi! Really appreciate it!"

He turns to the rest of the group and relays what Mimi had told him.

"So Stella is on a double date with Raph, John, and Emi. But Mimi said that Sidney went further west when she left so that at least sorta gives us a direction." He shuddered a bit at the thought of what fresh hell may have awaited at interrupting the group date.

Keith thinks better of it and taps the commlink again in an attempt to contact Stella. "I'll just deal with the consequences from those three later."

When/if Stella answers, Keith will start off the conversation with an apology.

"Hey Stella, sorry to interrupt but, wanted to let you know Sidney left the base on Elvira. Is there a place westward that she would have gone to? Don't want to interrupt or worry ya so I'll keep you updated since you're out with everyone. Me, Yuki, Aeryn, and Manny are going out to look."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _I dont know if you would count that as a first date,_ Emi replies. _That was a great idea you offered Zack. I heard him considering it before we left. Kylie would definitely enjoy it. If he did get something like that together, thats what I would categorize as a first date if anything._


_I hope they enjoy themselves and am flattered you think it worthy of your best friend._ 

Her comment did highlight that, while he had several plans connected to Emi, he had not come up with another good date idea for the two of them. The trick, he recognized, was the need reign in his instinct to plan big and impressive in order to impress her with her stated desire to just be a lucky kid from Providence and an impossibly wonderful girl from London. 

Maybe something attached to the Symphony. 

Did Iron Station have a Symphony?

Note to self: Check if Iron Station has a Symphony.




> Her face flushes just a little more. _You felt how embarrassed he was. I would also be if I had been paying more attention and not solely focused on Grayson at the base. My father and I can feel those thoughts, but only if our attention is actually there at the time. Hes out on patrol with my brother currently, so Im sure his thoughts are elsewhere._


_We can hope so. I would hate to have the father-son bonding time interrupted by such a thing  although I suspect your fathers self discipline and experience as a provisional lead would allow him to maintain a good poker face before Ian. It will help him maintain the air of genuine surprise when Zack tells him that he and Kylie are an item._

John was grateful that, if Emi picked up on what he had implied, she had chosen to pass over it for now. The situation doubtless provided him with some cover but he could not always count on that. 

He needed to shift the conversation before he turned red enough to shift the lighting. Something that flowed naturally. 

_Is Ian seeing anyone right now? Your father mentioned in passing some of the young women he has dated but there was no sense of a time frame._

Oh, Jesus, Mary, and Joseph. Dont give her the option of asking about what her father overheard you think too loudly, John. Youre supposed to be smart.

Get it together, John. You trust her and she likes you. Shes expecting you to be you and not some Man of the World  no matter what Q Division nicknamed you. Its okay.

Everything is okay.

----------


## HIDA

> "So Stella is on a double date with Raph, John, and Emi. But Mimi said that Sidney went further west when she left so that at least sorta gives us a direction." He shuddered a bit at the thought of what fresh hell may have awaited at interrupting the group date.


_John? A Double date? That's impressively social of him. Though I'm sure he's still working. His wirings a bit dodgy when it comes to relaxing. I'm sure he's having a fine time with Ms. Shaw, though I doubt anything too physical would come of it. To see John really cut loose one time would be quite the sight. But since the "incident", I doubt anything more than a single mixed drink and a scandalous rumor have come to pass that weren't work related. That being said, A double date with girls we both are actually interested in may be something worth trying in the future_

Manny steals a glance at Paradox again before he straightens up and waves away his musings. "If we have a bearing, Do we know of any places she may want to visit or have been known to frequent before her incarceration? It'll be easier to look on paths to locations if we know where she might be going. Do you all know of anything?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date* 
Theres a quiet laugh in Johns mind. He sees an image of Mr. Shaws face thats completely composed expect for the slightest lift of an eyebrow. 

Emi thinks for a moment. _I dont think Ians seeing anyone currently. He hasnt had steady girlfriend in at least six months. He tends prefer one night stands so he doesnt have to commit to anything. And even if he is serious about someone, they usually are scared away by the thought of meeting our father._ 

Across the table, Stella is startled as her communicator activates. Sidney left? Why? What happened? she asks, her worry growing with every word. 

*Manny and Keith*
Yukis eyes soften as she looks down at Keith. _Thanks. It means a lot actually,_ she says quietly to him. 

Aeryn shakes his head as Manny asks if they know where she might go. We just met her Saturday. Her dad has the coffee shop, but thats Northeast from the base.

Stella replies to Keith immediately. Sidney left? Why? What happened? Her voice is low with worry.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date* 
> Theres a quiet laugh in Johns mind. He sees an image of Mr. Shaws face thats completely composed expect for the slightest lift of an eyebrow. 
> 
> Emi thinks for a moment. _I dont think Ians seeing anyone currently. He hasnt had steady girlfriend in at least six months. He tends prefer one night stands so he doesnt have to commit to anything. And even if he is serious about someone, they usually are scared away by the thought of meeting our father._


See? Everything is okay. 

True, Emi was glossing over some of Ians partners hopes for something more permanent  much like he was with her. But there were a host of reasons Emi might not have noted Ians dates feelings, including not having met those particular dates.




> Across the table, Stella is startled as her communicator activates. Sidney left? Why? What happened? she asks, her worry growing with every word.


Everything is not okay.

What was that Stella? John asks quietly as he glanced to Emi and assessed the state of their four plates, gauging how abrupt their departure would appear.

John had invested enough trust and emotional energy into Sidney for him to believe she would not just wander off without cause and he had enough respect for Emi and Mr. Shaws expertise with psychic healing to believe a relapse or reappearance of the personality shard wasnt possible. Those two possibilities eliminated, the only possible explanations left were something dangerous or extreme caused her departure.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> Yukis eyes soften as she looks down at Keith. _Thanks. It means a lot actually,_ she says quietly to him. 
> 
> Aeryn shakes his head as Manny asks if they know where she might go. We just met her Saturday. Her dad has the coffee shop, but thats Northeast from the base.
> 
> Stella replies to Keith immediately. Sidney left? Why? What happened? Her voice is low with worry.


Keith grins widely at Yuki. Along with Aeryn, she was his first real friend over at West Side. "Fingers crossed tomorrow is a bit less eventful though." He lets out a chuckle as the thought is finished.

At Aeryn's mention of the coffee shop, Keith tilts his head and thinks for a moment. It would be possible for her ot work her way back around to throw off anyone looking to go to the coffee shop. But that would also be the first place anyone would look for her.

"We could probably check it still later. Could have turned soon after leaving."

When Stella's worry comes over the comms, Keith jumps a bit.

"Hey she's ok, she's still herself. I think her and Ryker just had an argument and she told Mimi that she would be back but she just wanted to clear her head for a little bit. I'm sorry for worrying you and springing this like that but we're trying to just find her and make sure it all stays ok. If anything even just sit with her until she's ready to come back."

----------


## big teej

*Double Trouble:*




> Stella cuts into her lamb and finds it perfectly rare. Had you met him before? she asks carefully.


"Not before today."  Raphael says.  




> Fine, the psychic replies, looking up at the sorceress. I just got some interesting information is all.


Raphael pauses as he reaches for his bilge water and glances between John and Emilia quizzically, but shrugs it off and takes another sip of his drink. 




> Across the table, Stella is startled as her communicator activates. Sidney left? Why? What happened? she asks, her worry growing with every word.


Raphael freezes, a strained wheeze making it's way past his attempts to stay neutral.   He glances at Stella and what's left of his steak.  

He sighs.  "Well.  Let's go find her."  He says, and quickly wolfs down what's left of his steak and sucks down the bilge dregs.  

He coughs slightly, regretting his haste for the waste of food and nearly sending some of it down the wrong pipe.  He wipes his mouth with his napkin and moves to slide out of the booth.  "What do we know?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Do you know what they argued about? Stella asks him. Sidney wouldnt leave over something small. They dont fight like that. How long ago did she leave?

*Double Date*
_Oh, this isnt good,_ Emi says to John. _I dont think I told you, because I was very distracted on Sunday, but I warn Ryker that significant emotional swings could break her psyche again. While it wont bring back the shard that my father and I destroyed, she may be confused and disoriented._ 

Do you know what they argued about? Stella asks whoever is on the other end of the line. Sidney wouldnt leave over something small. They dont fight like that. How long ago did she leave?

The sorceress glances up at the rest of the table. Keiths saying that Sidney and Ryker had a fight and she left the base to clear her head. He says that everythings fine, but Im still worried about her. As far as I know, she and Ryker have never had a significant fight in their relationship. Something really bad mustve happened for her to feel the need to leave.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Do know what they argued about? Stella asks him. Sidney wouldnt leave over something small. They dont fight like that. How long ago did she leave?


"I have an idea of what it could have been and it would be fairly significant. She left not too long before we got called out on a mission, so it's been about an hour."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith and Double Date*
An hour? Stella says. Why didnt anyone tell me? Is Ryker out looking for her too? Im sure he knows a few places she might go to.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Double Date*
> An hour? Stella says. Why didnt anyone tell me? Is Ryker out looking for her too? Im sure he knows a few places she might go to.


Keith winces at Stella's reaction. He should have said something earlier.

"I'm sorry, we had to go deal with a Raeksha right fast. And she asked Mimi very nicely not to say anything to anyone for about 10 minutes. He might be, I'm not sure if him and Drake went out or not to look. He was almost catatonic like after."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _Oh, this isnt good,_ Emi says to John. _I dont think I told you, because I was very distracted on Sunday, but I warn Ryker that significant emotional swings could break her psyche again. While it wont bring back the shard that my father and I destroyed, she may be confused and disoriented._ 
> 
> Do you know what they argued about? Stella asks whoever is on the other end of the line. Sidney wouldnt leave over something small. They dont fight like that. How long ago did she leave?
> 
> The sorceress glances up at the rest of the table. Keiths saying that Sidney and Ryker had a fight and she left the base to clear her head. He says that everythings fine, but Im still worried about her. As far as I know, she and Ryker have never had a significant fight in their relationship. Something really bad mustve happened for her to feel the need to leave.


John drew out his phone as he signaled for Lana to bring the check and, with a swirl of his finger, indicated the tables charges should go to him.

*Spoiler: Text to Keith*
Show

Keith, he texted from under the table, I need you to be direct and specific: What did they argue about?


Its okay, Stella, John offered calmly. As Raphael said, we will find her.

_I was distracted enough on Sunday that I might have forgotten anyway,_ John replied. _Would you mind joining us as we search for Sidney? If Sidneys condition is as fragile as you say, we may need your help._

John glanced down at his phone, wanting to make sure there were no slip ups in his next message. Sending a typo to Keith would be manageable. This required a certain precision.

_Im going to start to narrow down our search area. Ill project as I swipe the message out to Clea. Let me know if I miss anything._

*Spoiler: Text to Clea*
Show

Clea: I would like you to coordinate with Mimi and Ava. If Mimi has a record of the transmissions Sidney has been making to her mechanical birds, I want the three of you to try and ping whatever that signal is and see if you can get a reading on her location. We should be able to triangulate her location that way. Also, as Mimi to send some images of her departure.

----------


## Roguewolf

> John drew out his phone as he signaled for Lana to bring the check and, with a swirl of his finger, indicated the tables charges should go to him.
> 
> *Spoiler: Text to Keith*
> Show
> 
> Keith, he texted from under the table, I need you to be direct and specific: What did they argue about?


Keith feels his phone vibrate as he finishes the explanation to Stella. Reading the text he raises an eyebrow. _Didn't he just..... Oh right, I'm only talking to Stella. So used to him just hearing everything I guess._ He shrugged and typed up a response.

*Spoiler: Text to John*
Show


Just telling Stella, I have a theory but I'm not entirely sure. I'm thinking it lined back up with how he doesn't tell her how he feels. I was downstairs getting mission details during the argument.

Also, please tell me I interrupted near the end of dinner and I am sorry to you and Emi.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text to John*
> Show
> 
> 
> Just telling Stella, I have a theory but I'm not entirely sure. I'm thinking it lined back up with how he doesn't tell her how he feels. I was downstairs getting mission details during the argument.
> 
> Also, please tell me I interrupted near the end of dinner and I am sorry to you and Emi.


John fought down a wave of irritation as he glanced at Emi. He liked Keith but getting a direct answer out of him could be a process. And, to be fair to Keith, he didnt know about the risks to Sidneys psyche that he had only learned a moment before.

*Spoiler: Text to Keith*
Show

Not direct enough: What do you hope they talked about and what are you afraid they talked about? Sidneys in a delicate state so now is not the time to withhold information if you have it.

Its okay. Weve finished dinner. 


John looked up and closed his eyes, feeling a little foolish.

*Spoiler: Text to Mimi*
Show

Mimi: Where is Ryker and, to the degree you can summarize, what did he discuss with Sidney that made her leave the base?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Spoiler: Text to Keith*
> Show
> 
> Not direct enough: What do you hope they talked about and what are you afraid they talked about? Sidneys in a delicate state so now is not the time to withhold information if you have it.
> 
> Its okay. Weve finished dinner.


Keith shook his head and sighed. _How can I give a direct answer without knowing EXACTLY what they talked about? Probabaly should have asked Mimi more on it._

*Spoiler: Text to John*
Show

Trust me if I know the exact words they used, I would share.
My hope: Boiling point of Ryker explaining why he can't tell her how he feels, or at least his hang-up about it.
Worst case: kissing someone while having a concussion.

From what Mimi had said, Sidney seemed to be in full cognitive control. Main reason we found out later was she asked Mimi very nicely. And glad to hear. Hope it went well.

Either way, she went west from the base when she left. And the state of the transport couldn't have gotten too much farther.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text to John*
> Show
> 
> Trust me if I know the exact words they used, I would share.
> My hope: Boiling point of Ryker explaining why he can't tell her how he feels, or at least his hang-up about it.
> Worst case: kissing someone while having a concussion.
> 
> From what Mimi had said, Sidney seemed to be in full cognitive control. Main reason we found out later was she asked Mimi very nicely. And glad to hear. Hope it went well.
> 
> Either way, she went west from the base when she left. And the state of the transport couldn't have gotten too much farther.


John took a deep, steadying breath after reading Keiths text and wordlessly handed his phone to Emi. 

Gauging that Lana was still far enough away to ask, he turned to Stella and Raphael. I dont suppose either of you know how Ryker ended up with a concussion and who he might have been with at the time? Even at the speed I can swipe, it would be faster to hear it explained than send messages back and forth.

----------


## big teej

*Double Trouble:*

"So, did she like, just walk out the front door, or what?"  Raphael asks.  His nails tap out a staccato on the table while his knees bounce in counterpoint, both signaling the vampire's weakening restraint to _hurry up and do something._

"She does everything with robot birds, right?"  He glances back and forth between John and Stella.  "Gimme something to work with, is that how she gets around? A freaking Skarmory over Iron Station shouldn't be that hard to find."  





> John took a deep, steadying breath after reading Keiths text and wordlessly handed his phone to Emi. 
> 
> Gauging that Lana was still far enough away to ask, he turned to Stella and Raphael. I dont suppose either of you know how Ryker ended up with a concussion and who he might have been with at the time? Even at the speed I can swipe, it would be faster to hear it explained than send messages back and forth.


"Red Line had asked us to raid a gang hide out earlier, they had a meta goon that could make things explode.  Ryker got blown through the front of the house."  

Raphael's smirk slips, replaced by a frown, still and calm for a beat.  "I didn't think he was hurt that bad."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "She does everything with robot birds, right?"  He glances back and forth between John and Stella.  "Gimme something to work with, is that how she gets around? A freaking Skarmory over Iron Station shouldn't be that hard to find."


Give me a moment on that, John requested. Im seeing if we can triangulate her position.




> "Red Line had asked us to raid a gang hide out earlier, they had a meta goon that could make things explode.  Ryker got blown through the front of the house."  
> 
> Raphael's smirk slips, replaced by a frown, still and calm for a beat.  "I didn't think he was hurt that bad."


He was concussed, John observed. Thats something simple enough to recover from but it can impair thinking. I may like Ryker and believe he cares for Sidney more than he does himself, but limiting his ability to think straight is a disaster waiting to happen.

If Keith labeled Ryker as concussed, that implied a doctors assessment  not the kind of thing an EMT would want to do. That required a hospital visit. While concussed implied that the kiss, if it was the central matter, took place at the hospital or other medical facility, given that Raphael was not talking about it having happened mid- or post-fight. 

True, it could have been a nurse but professional ethics prohibited that kind of thing  no matter how many sexy nurse costumes were sold this time of year.

He pushed away the thought of Emis legs if she was wearing such a costume. 

John decided to risk the mental leap.

Tell me about the girl that was there and who was with him in the hospital.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
_Of course Ill help._ Emi says as she hands Johns phone back to him after reading the texts. 

A text from Mimi pops up. I wished to keep this mostly private, but I believe it may be useful information for you to help get Sidney back. Ryker is currently at base with Drake. Hes consumed an entire bottle of Fireball and seems very intoxicated. 

A video shows up on his phone, showing the argument between Sidney and Ryker with audio. 

Rykers never been one to show how hurt he is, Stella replies to Raphael. Keith said that she left on Elvira. Thats her largest bird her wingspan is probably 15 feet, but she also has some active camouflage on her body. It might be hard to find her.

Clea text pops on on Johns phone. You managed to develop that plan while in the presence of your _particular_ friend? Im impressed 007, Mark 2. Search commencing. I am conditioning the cabin and will keep you updated. Theres a small pause before another text comes through. Weve managed to narrow down Sidneys location to within a two block radius, sending the map to you now.

As promised, a map comes up on Johns phone, showing a circle around an area in the North side of town. 

Lana arrived at the table. I hope you all enjoyed your meal. Mr. Feris has picked up your bill, so please, enjoy your night, she says with a wide smile before heading off to her next table.

----------


## big teej

*Minesweeper:*

Raphael blinks twice at John's question.  "She called herself Iris, one of Lady Orchid's flower girls.  She's the madame of Iron Station, by the way, so someone paid a pretty penny for her to be there." 

Raphael shrugs "She convinced Red Line she was just there as a party favor, so we got her out along with the hostage.  Well.  She _and Ryker_ convinced us, apparently they used to be a... thing."  

the vampire shakes his head.  "I didn't go with them to the hospital, like I said, he seemed fine.  He was in way better shape than the dude who blew us up.  Red Line went with 'em."  





> Originally posted by *Miss Menagerie*
> Rykers never been one to show how hurt he is, Stella replies to Raphael. Keith said that she left on Elvira. Thats her largest bird her wingspan is probably 15 feet, but she also has some active camouflage on her body. It might be hard to find her.


The ground state of irreverence slowly returns to Raphael's features.  "It's a guy thing."  He says nodding.  "It takes more than being good at Hide-n-Seek to hide from me."  

He slides out of the booth and turns to face the group.  "If we've got a search area, let's roll.  Fly.  Whatever."

----------


## Roguewolf

Keith stands there awkwardly looking at Yuki, Aeryn, and Manny and shrugs. He attempts to patch the others in.

"Elvira was in pretty rough shape. Which direction should we head?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Minesweeper:*
> Raphael blinks twice at John's question.  "She called herself Iris, one of Lady Orchid's flower girls.  She's the madame of Iron Station, by the way, so someone paid a pretty penny for her to be there." 
> 
> Raphael shrugs "She convinced Red Line she was just there as a party favor, so we got her out along with the hostage.  Well.  She _and Ryker_ convinced us, apparently they used to be a... thing."


Of course, they did, John replied tiredly, turning to Emi. I am betting on Keiths option 2.




> The ground state of irreverence slowly returns to Raphael's features.  "It's a guy thing."  He says nodding.  "It takes more than being good at Hide-n-Seek to hide from me."  
> 
> He slides out of the booth and turns to face the group.  "If we've got a search area, let's roll.  Fly.  Whatever."


Roll, John suggested, sending the map of the search area to Keith. Clea is outside warming up and may be able to refine the location further as we go. In addition, we can look over the information Mimi sent so we can be ready.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _Of course Ill help._ Emi says as she hands Johns phone back to him after reading the texts.


_Thank you, Emi,_ he projected with as winning a smile as he could manage. 




> A text from Mimi pops up. I wished to keep this mostly private, but I believe it may be useful information for you to help get Sidney back. Ryker is currently at base with Drake. Hes consumed an entire bottle of Fireball and seems very intoxicated. 
> 
> A video shows up on his phone, showing the argument between Sidney and Ryker with audio. 
> 
> Rykers never been one to show how hurt he is, Stella replies to Raphael. Keith said that she left on Elvira. Thats her largest bird her wingspan is probably 15 feet, but she also has some active camouflage on her body. It might be hard to find her.
> 
> Clea text pops on on Johns phone. You managed to develop that plan while in the presence of your _particular_ friend? Im impressed 007, Mark 2. Search commencing. I am conditioning the cabin and will keep you updated. Theres a small pause before another text comes through. Weve managed to narrow down Sidneys location to within a two block radius, sending the map to you now.
> 
> As promised, a map comes up on Johns phone, showing a circle around an area in the North side of town.


Shes headed to North Side, John offers, showing Stella the map. He would need to alert Seraph so that he could clear their activity in North Side with Coldfront. As I recall, your mothers clinic was in North Side. Do you know this area?




> Lana arrived at the table. I hope you all enjoyed your meal. Mr. Feris has picked up your bill, so please, enjoy your night, she says with a wide smile before heading off to her next table.


John looks to Raphael at Lanas rapid departure. While I am sure Mr. Feris watches out for his staff  noblesse oblige and all, he asked as he slid out of the booth and offered his hand to Emi to assist her, but would it be considered an affront to leave something additional for Lana as a token of our appreciation?

----------


## Roguewolf

> Roll, John suggested, sending the map of the search area to Keith. Clea is outside warming up and may be able to refine the location further as we go. In addition, we can look over the information Mimi sent so we can be ready.


Keith's voice comes over the comms if John has allowed it to, along with Stella and Raph hearing his response.

"Thanks, John. We're on our way. Oh and calling Mimi for clearance so we don't get I to more trouble with Coldfront."

Keith taps the comm again to talk with Mimi as he shows the search location to the others.

"Mimi, we need to search in the North side of town. Is there a way we can get cleared to fly around or at least so Coldfront doesn't get to Sidney before us?"

After the others check the search area John sent, he'll start the fly group.

_I end up going North Side anyway, fun times!_

----------


## HIDA

> Keith stands there awkwardly looking at Yuki, Aeryn, and Manny and shrugs. He attempts to patch the others in.
> 
> "Elvira was in pretty rough shape. Which direction should we head?"


"We should at least check the coffee shop and the continue northward if we need to." Manny says, anxious to get moving and annoyed that his sense of professionalism and trying to make a decent first impression his first day was _seriously_ stifling his immediate personal ambitions. 

_I'm sure I'll see her again, right?_

*Spoiler: OOC Conditional Clearance Pt.2*
Show

Manny is attempting to sacrifice this opportunity to play the Love interest card on Paradox to clear his *guilt* of allowing the team to go into the sewer with a half-cocked plan and Aeryn getting hurt.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith and Manny*
_You know where the coffee shop is, right Aeryn?_ Yuki asks as she sits to allow the alien to climb on her back. 

Yeah, I can get us there, he replies. 

_Follow us then,_ Yuki says as she spreads her wings and takes off. 

Mimi answers Keith. Ive gotten permission for you, but only for 90 minutes. Coldfront was not happy that neither Seraph nor Harbinger could speak to her.

_OOC: Manny does not clear the Guilty condition_

*Double Date*
Stella looks at the map before she shakes her head. I lived up there, but that areas not somewhere I frequented. You should send that to Ryker and see if he knows anything about it.

Emi takes John hand to help her out if the booth and the two ladies make their way back up the stairs and out to Clea.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> _You know where the coffee shop is, right Aeryn?_ Yuki asks as she sits to allow the alien to climb on her back. 
> 
> Yeah, I can get us there, he replies. 
> 
> _Follow us then,_ Yuki says as she spreads her wings and takes off. 
> 
> Mimi answers Keith. Ive gotten permission for you, but only for 90 minutes. Coldfront was not happy that neither Seraph nor Harbinger could speak to her.


Keith nods as he follows along with Yuki and Aeryn leading the way, tapping the comm again to respond to Mimi and then to everyone.

"Thank you Mimi, we'll try to make it quick. Seraph is finishing off the Raeksha with Wolf and Paradox." He then taps it to talk with everyone. "We have a good 90 minutes. With Seraph underground and Harbinger, I'm hoping sleeping, that's all we can get for now. Our group is heading to the coffeeshop first."

_Definitely not how I wanted to go about making an impression on Coldfront........_ Keith thought as they flew through the skies.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Stella looks at the map before she shakes her head. I lived up there, but that areas not somewhere I frequented. You should send that to Ryker and see if he knows anything about it.


We can try calling him once we get to the car, John replies quietly as he waited for Stella to get out of the booth, but he may be unable to help much. Hes had a bit to drink.




> Emi takes John hand to help her out if the booth and the two ladies make their way back up the stairs and out to Clea.


John noted that Mr. Feris was aware of them as they prepared to depart. Keeping his movements subtle, he waited for the moment when there would be almost eye contact  enough to be clearly observed but not obvious to anyone not paying attention  and nodded his thanks to their host  who had, knowingly or not, outmaneuvered him with his hospitality.

A generous act on his part, John offered Raphael quietly as they followed the ladies out. Ill have to try and remember not to mention it to Montcrieff when we next speak. 

John glanced back at 5th Chapter as they made their way to the car, trying to assess how many people were watching them in a professional capacity  as opposed to those who were struck by Emi and Stella. 

*Spoiler: Are we being watched?*
Show

A Notice Roll from the Curious Boy: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *8*


I dont believe you have met Clea yet, John says to Stella as he opens the door for the two of them and mostly succeeding in not looking at Emis legs as she gets in. Dont be alarmed that she already knows who you are.

Recognized: Estelle Boudreaux, alias Miss Menagierie and often referred to as Stella; sometime villainess and current auxiliary member of West Side. Known friend of John and Sidney Ashford, West Side AI expert, and particular friend of Raphael Rothmeyer, alias Nightgaunt  who just melodramatically vanished into a murder of crows. Supervised permissions grantedunless overridden?

Thank you, Clea, John said in response to her question. Please override and grant Stella the standard profile permissions associated with a West Side Team member until notified otherwise.

Thank you, John, Clea said shifting into reverse and leaving the parking lot at a crisp pace. And, of course, greetings to you _particular_ friend. I hope you found dinner pleasant and John moderately coherent.

I hope that you are not alarmed at my driving, Stella Clea continued as she darkened the windows, although, in truth, you should be more concerned at the thought of John driving. Per Mimi, you have a limited window of permission from Coldfront to operate in her quarter: Just under 90 minutes, to be precise. As such, it will be much more efficient for me to drive us there. Even while maintaining a speed within my operational parameters, there is a 93.875% probability that I will get us there eight minutes and twenty three seconds faster than John would  which includes a diversion down a nearby alleyway to change my coloration.

I must confess that I will be trying to shave off additional time to see if we can breath Nightgaunt to the search area. My silicon shudders to think of the consequences of permitting John to attempt such a thing.

Incidentally, Clea continued as she lowered two screens in the back. Keith sent a verbal message to the team he is with alerting all points of the time limit. He, Ayern, Yuki, and Manny are making a detour to Ashfords Coffee to reconnoiter that location before meeting you in the search area where Sidney had travelled.

We are currently trying to refine our triangulation of Sidneys location but, due to my nature, my own capacities for doing so are more limited than the hardware available to Ava and Mimi.

I have reviewed the footage provided by Mimi, which she has taken the unusual step of releasing to the four of you. I have cued up the confrontation. While I appreciate what Ryker told her was inelegantly phrased and less than ideal news, Sidneys reaction seems unusual  at least based on my conversations with her, during which she seemed quite rational. 

Sharp right turn, Clea announced before starting the recording and turning down a dark alleyway, where she transformed from the grey profile she had worn in a nod to Emis car to the black profile she used for night operations.

He could have just told her he loved her, John thought to himself as he reached out for Emis hand and watched the scene play out. I mean, what was Ryker so afraid of?

John went a little still and glanced at Emi out of the corner of his eye.

Why dont I just forget I asked myself that question.

----------


## big teej

*The Hunt:*

Raphael considers John's question for a moment.  "It should be fine.  Keeping up appearances is important."  

"If she's still trying to clear her head, rather than holed up somewhere, I'm just gonna fly that way.  Like I said, a big iron bird over Iron Station can't be that hard to spot."  Raphael says as they head back upstairs. 

Once outside, Raphael takes Stella by the hand and gives her another kiss on the cheek.  "We'll find her."  He says with easy confidence.  "Compared to the last errand I undertook for you, this'll be a piece of cake.  I'll see you over there."  He gives her hand another squeeze and then ducks down the alley between the buildings.

Seconds later, a double handful of ravens croaks their way into the sky and scatters north. 

Nightgaunt turns his myriad sets of eyes and attention equally to the ground and the sky, relying on thermal in the air, and simple beady-eyed peepers for the ground below. 

OOC: Notice: 8

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *The Hunt:*
> 
> Raphael considers John's question for a moment.  "It should be fine.  Keeping up appearances is important."


John nodded and, after doing an approximation based on his memory of the menu, left a 22% tip  high enough to, as Raphael said, keep up appearances without being so outrageous as to insult Mr. Feris.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
John doesnt spot anyone that seems to be actually looking at them rather than Emi and Stella as the get into the car. 

Not at all, Stella replies to Clea. Sidney told me about you. She said that youre an absolutely amazing machine.

Oh, Ryker, Stella sighs as she watches the video. I know youre brutally honest, but no, Id want Raphael to be this honest too. Même si ça fait mal.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

Even if it hurts 


You know her better than us, Emi says, looking back at Stella. Did that seem like a normal reaction for her?

The sorceress thanks for a moment. I think that if she doesnt know that hes concussed and actually made the decision to kiss Aria, thats a normal reaction. If she did know, I think she would be much more understanding. 

*Nightgaunt* 
One pair of his many sharp corvid eyes picks out an abandoned warehouse with a large broken window on the second floor, big enough that Sidneys bird could fly in. Through the window he spots a heat signature of a large metallic bird and several itty bitty birds that swarm over it. However, he cant see Sidney from this vantage point. 

*Keith and Manny*
The four heroes converge on the coffee shop, and Yuki lands on a building across the street. The downstairs is dark, but theres a light on upstairs. Behind the curtains, they can see a figure moving back and forth in the upstairs apartment.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> The four heroes converge on the coffee shop, and Yuki lands on a building across the street. The downstairs is dark, but theres a light on upstairs. Behind the curtains, they can see a figure moving back and forth in the upstairs apartment.


And they land, Keith looks over and tilts his head. That could very well be Sidney but they would need to get a closer look. That and they didn't know much more than that.

"I'm going to get closer and take a look. Could be Sid, and worst case, might be the owner. You said her dad ran this place right?"

After the response, Keith floats over to try and get a closer look, remaining in the shadows as best as he can. But he is VASTLY UNSUCCESSFUL!

*Spoiler: Don't be suspicious, don't be suspicious!*
Show


Stealth: 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *1*
OOC: I'm going to roll before writing the title next time......
Notice: 1d6o6+2 *11* 1d6o6+2 *7*



_TODAY IS JUST NOT MY DAY!_

----------


## big teej

*Give the man a prize:*

Cawing mockingly, the murder circles a few times, looking for an out of the way vantage point before spiraling down to roost on the roof of a nearby warehouse.  Nightgaunt reforms behind an exhaust vent and pulls his phone out of a thigh pocket. 

*Spoiler: Text to Stella and John*
Show


I've got eyes on a bunch of her birds.  I can't see Sidney, but I'm also not to keen to go waltzing in there by myself.  

I can sneak in to confirm her presence if you're feeling impatient. 



The message is quickly followed up by a gps marker on a generic find-a-route app. 
I'm here, by the way

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Varga types out several sentences on his computer. ÂDo you know who the RooksÂ target was?Â he asks before Louis mentions the two guys that he and Ryker jumped. ÂOh yeah, Mr. Maa. He had a few broken fingers and a chemical burn on his shoulder when one of my guys picked him up. IÂve seen worse from Vitriol. Jackie was smart to give up easy.Â


"Turns out they were looking for Vitriol after seeing him back on the streets. Must've figured the bar would be their best bet since he used to visit the place a lot before getting assigned to South Side."




> ÂSo, you guys found out where they had the baristaÂ a house on Summit Street, according to my report. What did you do then?Â


"Well..." Louis starts, shifting in his seat to sit upright. "After getting the info we needed I figured we'd have to make a move as soon as possible, especially in the case of a kidnapping. So I called Nightgaunt for the rescue op and we assembled our strike team on the rooftop next to the safehouse. After the plan was sorted out we moved in through the back window, located and secured the hostage, evac'd her, then made our move on the rest of the Rooks on the lower level. Nightgaunt got the jump on the guy standing guard before he could call anyone in the house for help."

*Drop Off*




> Ryker hops into the backseat, letting Iris sit up front with Louis. ÂI still canÂt believe you managed to lift his car,Â he says as they drive away from the hospital. ÂLeoÂs gotta be pissed. He made so much money with this thing doinÂ street races.Â


"He's got a lot to be pissed about. Lost his car and his voice in the same day." He says, laughing a bit. "Should make a full recovery though if Snowblood's work on you is anything to go by. Maybe we should visit him in the Pit sometime? Let 'im know she's bein' taken care of."




> The WendyÂs is only a few minutes away. Once they arrive, Iris hops out. She hesitates for only a moment as she looks at Ryker through the back window before she thanks Louis and says a hurried goodbye before heading into the restaurant.


Louis waves Iris off before turning back to look at Ryker from the driver's seat. "Let's go get your bike and head back to base, unless you've got somewhere else you need to be?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Oh, Ryker, Stella sighs as she watches the video. I know youre brutally honest, but no, Id want Raphael to be this honest too. Même si ça fait mal.
> 
> *Spoiler: Translation*
> Show
> 
> Even if it hurts 
> 
> 
> You know her better than us, Emi says, looking back at Stella. Did that seem like a normal reaction for her?
> ...


We can try calling him for additional information, if either of you think it would be worthwhile. Rykers downed one bottle of Fireball. Im not sure how much help he will be.

Incoming text from Raphael, Clea announced as she put the message up on the two screens. Rerouting and sharing out location. We are five minutes out.

*Spoiler: Text from Raphael*
Show

Text to Stella and John
I've got eyes on a bunch of her birds. I can't see Sidney, but I'm also not to keen to go waltzing in there by myself. 

I can sneak in to confirm her presence if you're feeling impatient. 

The message is quickly followed up by a gps marker on a generic find-a-route app. 
I'm here, by the way


With more than a passing feeling of regret, John released Emis hand and summoned his costume.

We should give some thought to placing a backup costume for you in the boot or one of my interior compartments, particular friend, Clea observed. It is true that, while his profile indicates you can trust him to not peek, it might risk John suffering heart failure to have you changing in the seat next to him, the blackened windows do make the compartment sufficiently private.

We should also consult with Jeffery about adding some trim to your cloak, John, she continued archly. If you insist on blushing this often, you should have a color that either minimizes is or matches your skin tone better.

Thank you for the suggestion, Clea, John returned, studying the drivers side rear view mirror. Ill be sure to solicit his opinion.

You do remember you arent driving, dont you?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
*Q&A*
Varga types some more on his keyboard and then reads something from the screen. So, a stealthy approach. My report says you ended up fighting with Leo and his boys though. Blew through the front of the house. Somebody trip up?

*Drop Off*
Ryker seems distracted. Louis knows that hed made a few joke that the former villain normally wouldve laughed at or at least acknowledged with a smirk, but Ryker keeps looking out the window, definitely _not_ at Iris. 

Once shes been dropped off, Ryker looks back up front at Louis. Nah, I aint got anywhere to be. Gonna hurt like a ***** riding back. Ill manage though.

*John*
Stellas expression grows sad. He must be heartbroken. I overheard him one time, that he doesnt ever drink, so for him to have downed an entire bottle She shakes her head. I dont think it would be a useful conversation even if he did answer his phone.

The sorceress snaps her fingers and her own costume appears. I would do yours, she offers Emi, but I need more practice with costume changes that arent my own. I wouldnt want you to end up with no clothes instead of your outfit.

Emi shrugs. Everyone knows who I am anyway. Ill have to be careful with my heels.

Clea pulls up to an abandoned warehouse with a large broken window on the second story. All the other entrances have been boarded up, or have other debris blocking them. 

*Keith and Manny*
Yeah, her dad owns the place, Aeryn replies before Keith goes to check it out.

As he gets close to the building, whoevers inside sees him coming, and they disappear farther into the apartment.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> The sorceress snaps her fingers and her own costume appears. I would do yours, she offers Emi, but I need more practice with costume changes that arent my own. I wouldnt want you to end up with no clothes instead of your outfit.
> 
> Emi shrugs. Everyone knows who I am anyway. Ill have to be careful with my heels.


John was surprised to learn he could blush an even deeper shade of red as he attempted to keep his imagination in check.

Does your telekinesis provide you with any armor? If not, you should keep behind me as much as possible so my own armor can absorb whatever damage comes our way.




> Clea pulls up to an abandoned warehouse with a large broken window on the second story. All the other entrances have been boarded up, or have other debris blocking them.


John was glad to see that Clea had pulled up with the passenger side doors away from the building and he gave the building a once over as he got out to open the door for Emi and Stella. 

*Spoiler: Casing the Joint*
Show

A Notice Roll to give the building a once over: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *9*

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> Yeah, her dad owns the place, Aeryn replies before Keith goes to check it out.
> 
> As he gets close to the building, whoevers inside sees him coming, and they disappear farther into the apartment.


Keith scowled at his own mistake and motioned for the others to follow. His cover had been blown so he subvocalized into the mic.

"I screwed up. Chasing after whoever it is."

He flew into the apartment and followed the figure deeper inside.

*Spoiler: Let's have a look.*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *4* 1d6o6+2 *4*
Danger Sense: 1d6o6 *4* 1d6o6 *4*

----------


## big teej

*Reunion Tour:*

Seeing John and the others pile out of his super-spy car, Nightgaunt shrugs and saunters down the side of the building and across the street to them.  He pulls at the wrist of one glove, settling it.  

He turns his blank helm towards John and says in an amused tone, "And _you_ should keep behind me, so the meat heads can do their job and take the big hits." 

He jerks a thumb at the warehouse.  "Do we want to knock politely, or...."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Reunion Tour:*
> 
> Seeing John and the others pile out of his super-spy car, Nightgaunt shrugs and saunters down the side of the building and across the street to them.  He pulls at the wrist of one glove, settling it.  
> 
> He turns his blank helm towards John and says in an amused tone, "And _you_ should keep behind me, so the meat heads can do their job and take the big hits." 
> 
> He jerks a thumb at the warehouse.  "Do we want to knock politely, or...."



Whatever you say, Nightgaunt, John replied. That said, I think we should all do a quick review of who needs to have their armor upgraded at tomorrow mornings meeting. I had not managed to get Izulu to have a proper set while in London. I am hoping that he has gotten something that suits him.

And, if not, I know someone who is dying to design something for him, he observed glancing at Emi. Although the designers heart might skip a beat or two when he walked in the room.

As far as knocking, if her birds have not sufficiently alerted Songbird that we are here, her mental state may be worse than we would like it to be. Her font door appears to be the broken window. Should we try there first?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Somewhat, Emi answers John as she gets out of Clea. Deflection is something that Ive been working on with Ian. Hes much better at it than I am. She smiles as John references Jeffery. Im sure it would if he looks half as good as he did on _Coronation Street._

The two women look up at the building and their broken window entrance. 

Only one way to see, I guess, Stella says and she snaps her fingers again and her form fades into a cloud of think smoke that drifts up to the second floor. 

Emi follows, gently floating up issuing her powers. She offers to help John up in the same way. _So you dont need to release the spell on Harbinger,_ she explains. 

As the team reaches the window, they look down into the warehouse and see that the main floor is mostly empty, other than Elvira, who stands fairly still with her wings spread. Other, tiny birds swarm over her body, making repairs. 

In Elviras shadow, Sidney sits on the floor with her back braced against a large metal toolbox. She has her arms wrapped around her knees, and seems to be staring off into space. 

*Spoiler: Notice: Raphael TN 4, John TN 6*
Show

Blood drips out of her nose from one nostril. 


*Keith and Manny*
As Keith rounds a corner, he barely manages to dodge a swing from a baseball bat. A giant man at least 65 with salt and pepper hair bares his teeth at the intruder. Once today wasnt enough? he spits out. Get outta here, Rook! Before I bash your brains out.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith and Manny*
> As Keith rounds a corner, he barely manages to dodge a swing from a baseball bat. A giant man at least 65 with salt and pepper hair bares his teeth at the intruder. Once today wasnt enough? he spits out. Get outta here, Rook! Before I bash your brains out.


Keith grits his teeth and he runs back and barely manages to yell out the "Wait Si-" before he backsteps away from the swing. His eyes wide and he holds up his hands as the man calls him a Rook.

"Sorry for the intrusion sir!" Keith quickly says as he wills his suit pocket to form and pop out his AEGIS id. "Promise ya I ain't with the Rooks, was tryin' to find a girl named Sidney and thought you might have been her at first. We thought this would be her first stop and we wanted to make sure she was alright."

Keith takes a deep breath and lowers his new shadow hood. "I promise I'm only trying to make sure she's ok. I'm with West Side, names Crowe." He holds out the id for the man. "I am sorry sir, shouldn't have just barged in like that."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Somewhat, Emi answers John as she gets out of Clea. Deflection is something that Ive been working on with Ian. Hes much better at it than I am. She smiles as John references Jeffery. Im sure it would if he looks half as good as he did on _Coronation Street._
> 
> The two women look up at the building and their broken window entrance. 
> 
> Only one way to see, I guess, Stella says and she snaps her fingers again and her form fades into a cloud of think smoke that drifts up to the second floor. 
> 
> Emi follows, gently floating up issuing her powers. She offers to help John up in the same way. _So you dont need to release the spell on Harbinger,_ she explains.


_Its okay. I recently completed an enchantment of my cloak, he replied, slowly lifting off the ground. I suspect I will be bringing up the rear in any race but Im not sure we want to be making startling moves right now._

He pulled up close to her, commanding his cloak to wrap around her. 

_Just in case there are any cameras looking up at the windows, he explained as he drew close to her. Because I would have no ulterior motive for wanting to get this close.  Of course, you could probably maintain modesty by using your telekineses to keep your skirt close to you, now that I think of it._ 




> As the team reaches the window, they look down into the warehouse and see that the main floor is mostly empty, other than Elvira, who stands fairly still with her wings spread. Other, tiny birds swarm over her body, making repairs. 
> 
> In Elviras shadow, Sidney sits on the floor with her back braced against a large metal toolbox. She has her arms wrapped around her knees, and seems to be staring off into space. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice: Raphael TN 4, John TN 6*
> Show
> 
> Blood drips out of her nose from one nostril.


*Spoiler: That cant be good.*
Show

A Notice Roll to see Sidneys condition: 1d10o10+4 *8* 1d6o6+4 *7*


_Shes suffering from a nosebleed again. That seemed to be a sign of some kind of mental stress  as it certainly when you helped her on Sunday._ 

Did you want to approach her first, Miss Menagerie, Dee asked quietly, or should we all slowly enter at once?

----------


## HIDA

> *Keith and Manny*
> The four heroes converge on the coffee shop, and Yuki lands on a building across the street. The downstairs is dark, but theres a light on upstairs. Behind the curtains, they can see a figure moving back and forth in the upstairs apartment.


Manny sees the figure but doesn't see anything that looks like a giant metal bird.  "Maybe we should..."




> And they land, Keith looks over and tilts his head. That could very well be Sidney but they would need to get a closer look. That and they didn't know much more than that.
> 
> "I'm going to get closer and take a look. Could be Sid, and worst case, might be the owner. You said her dad ran this place right?"
> 
> After the response, Keith floats over to try and get a closer look, remaining in the shadows as best as he can. But he is VASTLY UNSUCCESSFUL!


"Wai-"




> *Keith and Manny*
> Yeah, her dad owns the place, Aeryn replies before Keith goes to check it out.
> 
> As he gets close to the building, whoevers inside sees him coming, and they disappear farther into the apartment.


"Hold o-"




> Keith scowled at his own mistake and motioned for the others to follow. His cover had been blown so he subvocalized into the mic.
> 
> "I screwed up. Chasing after whoever it is."
> 
> He flew into the apartment and followed the figure deeper inside.





> *Keith and Manny*
> As Keith rounds a corner, he barely manages to dodge a swing from a baseball bat. A giant man at least 65 with salt and pepper hair bares his teeth at the intruder. Once today wasnt enough? he spits out. Get outta here, Rook! Before I bash your brains out.


"If you could just wai-"




> Keith grits his teeth and he runs back and barely manages to yell out the "Wait Si-" before he backsteps away from the swing. His eyes wide and he holds up his hands as the man calls him a Rook.
> 
> "Sorry for the intrusion sir!" Keith quickly says as he wills his suit pocket to form and pop out his AEGIS id. "Promise ya I ain't with the Rooks, was tryin' to find a girl named Sidney and thought you might have been her at first. We thought this would be her first stop and we wanted to make sure she was alright."
> 
> Keith takes a deep breath and lowers his new shadow hood. "I promise I'm only trying to make sure she's ok. I'm with West Side, names Crowe." He holds out the id for the man. "I am sorry sir, shouldn't have just barged in like that."


Manny groans and pinches the bridge of his nose before talking into his comm. "Crowe. When you decide to unlawfully enter someone's house/place of business. you should A) Be inconspicuous  and B)Certainly not bring up his daughter he hasn't seen in a year+. I'm not American, but I think he's well within his rights to club you. If he decides to thrash you, I expect you to accept it with some dignity."  He says, Making sure he can see them both in case he actually does start getting pummeled.

----------


## Roguewolf

> Manny sees the figure but doesn't see anything that looks like a giant metal bird.  "Maybe we should..."
> 
> "Wai-"
> 
> "Hold o-"
> 
> "If you could just wai-"
> 
> Manny groans and pinches the bridge of his nose before talking into his comm. "Crowe. When you decide to unlawfully enter someone's house/place of business. you should A) Be inconspicuous  and B)Certainly not bring up his daughter he hasn't seen in a year+. I'm not American, but I think he's well within his rights to club you. If he decides to thrash you, I expect you to accept it with some dignity."  He says, Making sure he can see them both in case he actually does start getting pummeled.


Keith suppresses the urge to deadpan his expression as Manny expressed his disappointment. Then again, it wasn't anything compared to how bad the lecture from Don would be. The beating with a bat would near about be a blessing in comparison.

_Get a date, and manage to barely save Aeryn and I get complacent. John will have a field day with this....._

He then subvocalizes to Manny over the comms.

"It ain't a shotgun, and that's what a certain someone loved to yeach with. Trust me I'll take the clubbing over buckshot anyday."

He knew he had screwed up badly.

OOC: Crowe marks Guilty condition.

----------


## big teej

*Reunion Tour II:*

"A friendly face would probably be best."  Nightgaunt whispers to the team as he skulks up the wall after everyone.  "Menagerie, if you feel comfortable risking it, you go for it.  I'll do the Secret Service routine again if her birds take offense, or if she's confused." 

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Nightgaunt will roll to Defend if Something BadTM happens, and if he fails, play "Noble Sacrifice"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*



> Keith grits his teeth and he runs back and barely manages to yell out the "Wait Si-" before he backsteps away from the swing. His eyes wide and he holds up his hands as the man calls him a Rook.
> 
> "Sorry for the intrusion sir!" Keith quickly says as he wills his suit pocket to form and pop out his AEGIS id. "Promise ya I ain't with the Rooks, was tryin' to find a girl named Sidney and thought you might have been her at first. We thought this would be her first stop and we wanted to make sure she was alright."
> 
> Keith takes a deep breath and lowers his new shadow hood. "I promise I'm only trying to make sure she's ok. I'm with West Side, names Crowe." He holds out the id for the man. "I am sorry sir, shouldn't have just barged in like that."


The mans grip on the bat falters as Keith talks and he looks at the ID he pulled out. What do you mean youre looking for Sidney? They said she was safe.

He pulls a few folded pieces of paper from out of an inner chest pocket of his flannel shirt. It looks like a handwritten letter. She _told_ me she was safe. What _happened_ to her?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny and Keith*
> The mans grip on the bat falters as Keith talks and he looks at the ID he pulled out. What do you mean youre looking for Sidney? They said she was safe.
> 
> He pulls a few folded pieces of paper from out of an inner chest pocket of his flannel shirt. It looks like a handwritten letter. She _told_ me she was safe. What _happened_ to her?


Keith nods and puts his hands down from where they were. Not the best circumstances but as her father, he did have a right to know. Even if it meant that he had to omit some of the truths. That would be is Sidney or Ryker decided to tell him. Even then, how much did he _know_ about Sidney's activities as Songbird? He took a deep steadying breath before speaking.

"About that, she flew off on one of her birds earlier and said she would be right back. I'm pretty sure she was just wanting to stretch her legs a bit and get some fresh air, but we still have her under observation."

He looks at the letter and realizes that Sidney may not have known about the breaks that could happen if she had a significant emotional shock. Best not to worry her father with it either.

"We thought she might have come back here, to home. Is there a workshop or something that she might have used? I..... I can't tell you all the details of her case. Not yet anyway until we figure out everything. But I give you my word you'll be the first to know when we find her. I'm also really hoping that maybe she came back while we were out."

Keith then subvocalizes into the mic to Dee. "Hey, Dee wanted to check in and see how y'all's end was going. She ain't at the coffeeshop. If you guys do find her, a pic when she's safe and ok would be lovely too. Thank you bud!"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Keith then subvocalizes into the mic to Dee. "Hey, Dee wanted to check in and see how y'all's end was going. She ain't at the coffeeshop. A direct family member would love to know that she is safe. If you guys do find her, a pic when she's safe and ok would be lovely too. Thank you bud!"


Why do I feel like Crow is pathologically incapable of offering a direct message containing all of the information I need to respond appropriately  whether in person or not. 

Of course, John considered, that thought might offer as much insight about him as it did Keith 

Pushing that disquieting thought aside, John quickly ran through what he knew. 

The other team had been headed to Ashfords Coffee shop. Sidney had one known close relative  her father  who was the owner/proprietor of said coffee shop. 

Whether by accident or by intent, confirming information with Mr. Ashford would be a prudent move when eliminating possible locations. 

What he could not remember was how much Mr. Ashford was permitted to know or had been told by others. 

Please put me on speakerphone, Crowe, Dee subvocalized. And broadcast to all points, he added, so that everyone knew what he was disclosing. 

_I will try to broadcast to you as I subvocalize_, John projected to Emi. _Im not sure what the full situation is with Crowe  although that is nothing new, given he had me worried about being eaten by a dragon, burned at the stake, and being crushed by a bus on Saturday. If you need to link up with me telepathically to keep up with the commas, please feel free._ 

Good evening, Mr. Ashford. This is Dee  part of the team currently observing your daughter. Crowe indicates that you are concerned about your daughter and her whereabouts. Her current condition includes the occasional possibility of confused states. She departed our base in such a state recently. While we have been tracking her via one of her larger mechanical birds, there was the outside chance that she has sent that bird one way and went in a different direction herself. In an abundance of caution, we sent a team to your location to see if she had gone there. 

Right now, I can see your daughter where we expected to find her. We will be making contact with her in a moment or two. 

We apologize for any undue concern this contact may have caused you  although I hope you understand why we did so. While I cannot claim to care for her as much as you, we do care for her and want to make sure she is safe and cared for. 

We will be sure to update you as soon as we are able. I may not be able to respond, depending on circumstances, but I will continue to monitor this channel.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny and Keith*
The man lowers his bat and puts the letter back into his pocket as Keith broadcasts Dees short speech. Confused states? he repeats quietly before going up to a normal volume. She needed air? he asks Keith. What happened? Sidneys not the type to run over something small, especially if shes under observation, like youre saying.

He motions for Keith to follow him back through the apartment to the living room, where theres a door that slightly ajar. Her home workshop is through there. She has a couple projects that she hasnt finished in there, but nothing crazy.

*Double Date*
_I am pretty adept at it,_ Emi says as they float up to the window. _Though I wont complain about your excuse to be close to me._

Stellas form coalesces briefly as they observe Sidney. Ill go down. Keep an eye on her bird. Im unsure if shell be in control, she says with a glance a Raphael before she shifts back into smoke. 

It flows down into the warehouse before she ends her spell. The large mechanical vultures head snaps up and pins her with a sharp look. She lets out a questioning noise and the itty bitty birds swarming over her fly off in a cloud which settles on the other side of the warehouse. 

Sidney doesnt move or acknowledge anything, continuing to stare off into space. 

Elvira moves in front of Sidney, opening her wings to block Stella, and everyone elses, line of sight to her. 

Hi, Elvira, Stella says softly. You know somethings wrong, dont you? I want to help her.

The vulture tilts her head and lets out a sad, grinding chirp, but doesnt move.

----------


## Roguewolf

> Please put me on speakerphone, Crowe, Dee subvocalized. And broadcast to all points, he added, so that everyone knew what he was disclosing.


Crowe grimaced for a second and put Dee on speaker phone so he could do his heroic speech thing. One simple request and even that has to go complicated now. Then again it would probably be for the best. Dee had gone completely over the top for his date with Emi on the rooftop, though it was for everyone's benefit. _Here we go again._




> *Manny and Keith*
> The man lowers his bat and puts the letter back into his pocket as Keith broadcasts Dees short speech. Confused states? he repeats quietly before going up to a normal volume. She needed air? he asks Keith. What happened? Sidneys not the type to run over something small, especially if shes under observation, like youre saying.
> 
> He motions for Keith to follow him back through the apartment to the living room, where theres a door that slightly ajar. Her home workshop is through there. She has a couple projects that she hasnt finished in there, but nothing crazy.


Keith nodded as Mr. Ashford started asking his questions.

"Yes sir. She.... Well, I should start at the beginning I suppose. There's a lot to cover so you may also want to sit down for this. The confused states part of her current condition, it only happens if she is in a highly emotionally stressful situation. I'm unsure what all else I am allowed to disclose, but we're all lookin' into who caused it and why they did."

He takes a deep breath and steadies himself just in case Mr. Ashford decided to still use the bat on him for this next bit. _Ryker forgive me, but I have to explain a couple of things._

"Right now, the reason she needed to go and get some air was an argument. I don't think she had all the information on the situation that caused it."  Crowe had an apologetic look on his face.

When Mr. Ashford waves him back to follow him, he does so. He looks around as he stays a good 5 feet behind the man, looking up at him as he tells him about the workshop.

"T-thank you sir. Who knows, any little thing could help." He taps on the comm again to speak. "Dee, anything in particular you want me to look at in the home workshop?"

*Spoiler: Let's have a look around, since we have some permission*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *5* 1d6o6+2 *7*
Danger Sense!: 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *2*
OOC: My bird senses are not in tune.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _I am pretty adept at it,_ Emi says as they float up to the window. _Though I wont complain about your excuse to be close to me._


_In a week or two, I can claim to be keeping you warm in the cool night air,_ John suggested as he gently slipped his arm around her, should I need to shift my justification for the sake of variety or plausibility. 




> Sidney doesnt move or acknowledge anything, continuing to stare off into space. 
> 
> Elvira moves in front of Sidney, opening her wings to block Stella, and everyone elses, line of sight to her. 
> 
> Hi, Elvira, Stella says softly. You know somethings wrong, dont you? I want to help her.
> 
> The vulture tilts her head and lets out a sad, grinding chirp, but doesnt move.


_Sidney appears catatonic_, Dee observes sadly to Emi. _Can you work on her from this range? I know it would be childs play for you to reach her telepathically from here but I dont know how close you need to be for the kind of healing work you were conducting with your father on Sunday._ 

*Spoiler: She fit WHAT in its beak?*
Show

A Notice Roll to see John saw the BIG GUN: 1d10o10+4 *8* 1d6o6+4 *13*


John scanned the room below them, studying the space, the relationship of the birds to one another, and the position of his friend. The smaller birds appeared to be helpers rather than potential extras in a remake of Hitchcocks classic. Elvira, however, was another matter  although she appeared to know and was comfortable with Stella. Even if it did not have a mini gun cleverly hidden in its beak, its size alone would make it a threat.

That presented one option: The offering of Tyr. He could offer to stand in front of Elvira while she aimed at him while Emi and Stella helped Sidney. 

Depending on Emis range, he and Raphael could make sure she was protected while she healed her. 

He could withdraw his magical support of Harbinger and suppress the AIs present in the room  although he wasnt certain he wanted Clea to know he knew how to do that, in case it became a trust issue. 

He could try and explain to Elvira the importance of their being given a chance to help. 

He could continue to hover here with his and resting on Emis hip  perhaps snugglingno. Not helpful. 

John considered, weighing his options. 

*Spoiler: Assessing the Situation*
Show

Assessing the Situation: 2d6+2 *8*
What is their best option for getting an opportunity to help Sidney?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny and Keith*
> The man lowers his bat and puts the letter back into his pocket as Keith broadcasts Dees short speech. Confused states? he repeats quietly before going up to a normal volume. She needed air? he asks Keith. What happened? Sidneys not the type to run over something small, especially if shes under observation, like youre saying.
> 
> He motions for Keith to follow him back through the apartment to the living room, where theres a door that slightly ajar. Her home workshop is through there. She has a couple projects that she hasnt finished in there, but nothing crazy.


Manny lets out a sigh again before muting his comms. and he motions for Aeryn and Yuki to do the same.

"I think everyone is okay right now." He says, confirming with the old man setting his bat down. He waits a beat looking around  at the little coffee shop.

"So Yuki..Para-

Kenzie. What's she like? when she's... not working?" He asks with a smile on his face.

----------


## mmdeforrest

Emi shakes her head. _No, not with Stella here. I will need to be within a few feet of her to deep dive into her mind like that._

_I wondered if that would be an issue_, John confessed. Okay, heres our plan: Should things go wrong, Nightgaunt, get ready to break things as we cover our escape and keep the ladies safe. Should you need to withdraw quickly, Clea can be used to evacuate any casualties. That will override some of her limiters.

He slipped his arm from around Emis waist. 

I doubt that will be ultimately necessary, however. Elvira clearly wants Songbird to get help. Ill go down and make sure we get that chance.

John kissed Emi on the cheek and smiled at her, with a touch of mischief in his eye as he drifted away. _Remember: Im mildly precognitive  at least enough to let me know when danger is imminent. Everything will be fine._ 

You two will know its safe to come down when you see Elvira aim her mini gun at me and not fire.

John floated slowly through the window with his hands up and out. He would have liked to announce that there was nothing up his sleeve but that was where he kept his combat knife. 

Good evening, Elvira, he said calmly as he slowly descended  although, short of falling, he did not have an option to descend quickly.

I dont know if Songbird has told you about me. I am called Dee and I am a friend of Songbird and Miss Menagerie. I will leave it to her if she wishes for you to know my other names.

He hoped Stellas face confirmed that for the AI. It was disturbingly similar to the figures he had seen within Sidneys mind just before he had walled off the Shard. And they were distinctly unfriendly. 

I would like to offer you a bargain. I noticed that you have a mini gun housed in your beak. I am going to land directly in front of you  at point blank range. Deploy the gun and aim it directly at me. For good measure, have some of your associates land on my shoulders where they can easily peck at my eyes.

I will place myself entirely at your mercy. 

While you watch me  and your fellow birds watch Songbird, my friends will attempt to help her. To heal her. Should you see us harm her, you may open fire.

John landed and looked up at the vulture, steadily meeting its gaze.

We are this serious about helping her. The one who healed her earlier is just outside. 

Will you permit us that chance?

*Spoiler: Drumroll please!*
Show

How do you persuade a vulture?: 1d6o6 *2* 1d6o6 *15*

----------


## big teej

*Bird Brain:*

"Oh yeah, sure. I'm _really good_ at breaking things.  I can do that."  Nightgaunt says.  

Nightgaunt's sarcastic reply at Dee's powers of observation of what constitutes 'safe' dies in his throat when he watches the mage float down and put his head on the chopping block.  

Instead he turns to Siren and growls quietly.  "You know, John's a real smart guy.  But he has this tendency to do things that are really %$#&ing stupid without consulting the people around him.  Maybe you should try to do something about that." 

Assuming Dee isn't reduced to a ash and an afterthought by Elvira's firepower, Nightgaunt will crawl in through the window and walk down the wall to floor level.  When he sets his boots on terra firma, the vampire just leans against the wall, pulls a blood bag out of a thigh pouch, and pushes his helmet up enough where he can take a sip. 

He grimaces and shoots an unseen glare at the bag.

It tasted... Flat.  Fake.  

He put those ramifications out of his mind and focused on the variety of birds, ready to spring into action if need be. 

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Same standing orders from before, if any of the birds turn hostile, gonna roll to Defend and/or Play Noble Sacrifice if Necessary. 

Marking the Doom Track for Raphael being forced to consider giving up prepackaged blood to go for the source instead.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
_Be careful,_ Emi projects to John as he floats away. She looks over at Nightgaunt before he walks down to join them, but opts not to say anything about what he pointed out. 

As John and Nightgaunt enter her field of vision, Elvira gets noticeably more tense. She shifts on her taloned feet as John speaks to her, watching both of the men as best as she can with only one set of eyes working. 

The vulture considers John proposal for a moment before she does an odd hop-skip forward so that shes directly in front of John, and Stella isnt behind him, before a cluster of six barrels pops out from the back of her throat, locking into place. She lowers her head, aiming at the magicians head and chest. 

Stella waits for a second before she slowly walks past the large bird and over to Sidney, getting down by her side. The sorceress touches her friends shoulder, but she still doesnt react. 

Emi floats gently down, landing beside Nightgaunt before walking behind Elvira and joining Stella next to Sidney. The psychic carefully smooths her dress as she kneels and takes Sidneys hands in her own. She closes her eyes to concentrate and her brow furrows as she makes the dive into Sidneys mind. 

*Keith*
Mr. Ashfords expression darkens slightly. Id bet money it was that idiot boyfriend of hers she argued with. I know I havent always treated him right, but I was really trying to see the good in him. Especially after today. 

The man sighs as Keith enters the workshop. He finds several half finished birds, some sparrow sized and others hawk sized, but nothing really stands out to him. 

*Manny*
Yuki considers Mannys question for a moment. _Shes not that much different than when shes working,_ the shapeshifter says after sharing a glance with Aeryn. _Shes always kind of intense and focused, no matter what shes doing._

Kenzies definitely a perfectionist, Aeryn says. She likes everything to be the best that they can be, no matter what it is.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> _Be careful,_ Emi projects to John as he floats away. She looks over at Nightgaunt before he walks down to join them, but opts not to say anything about what he pointed out. 
> 
> As John and Nightgaunt enter her field of vision, Elvira gets noticeably more tense. She shifts on her taloned feet as John speaks to her, watching both of the men as best as she can with only one set of eyes working. 
> 
> The vulture considers John proposal for a moment before she does an odd hop-skip forward so that shes directly in front of John, and Stella isnt behind him, before a cluster of six barrels pops out from the back of her throat, locking into place. She lowers her head, aiming at the magicians head and chest. 
> 
> Stella waits for a second before she slowly walks past the large bird and over to Sidney, getting down by her side. The sorceress touches her friends shoulder, but she still doesnt react. 
> 
> Emi floats gently down, landing beside Nightgaunt before walking behind Elvira and joining Stella next to Sidney. The psychic carefully smooths her dress as she kneels and takes Sidneys hands in her own. She closes her eyes to concentrate and her brow furrows as she makes the dive into Sidneys mind.


Thank you, Elvira, John said as he watched the mini gun assemble itself. I promise you that we will do everything we can for her.

Thanking a mechanical vulture for aiming its mini gun at his head and chest definitely had to rank as one of  or, more likely, the most absurd thing he had ever said.

Just one clarifying point: John mentioned quietly as he observed Stella and Emi attend to Sidney, You may have noticed that Songbird is suffering from a nosebleed. She may have another nosebleed as a side effect of her treatment  much as you might suffer a small loss of oil or similar lubricant were someone doing some minor work on your wings. Should that occur, I will be able to clean her up using the First Aid kit I carry in my cloak.

Im sure you can appreciate why I would want you to know, he added with a friendly smile, although he was fairly certain that the gesture would be lost on the mechanical vulture currently aiming a gun at him. I would hate for there to be a misunderstanding about that.

While the gun was intimidating, he took it as a compliment Elvira had not summoned any of her compatriots to land on his shoulders. If his precognition gave him sufficient warning, he stood a ghost of a chance of dodging a burst from the mini gun. Dodging that burst while attempting to fend off two mechanical ravens would be a much greater challenge.

A misunderstanding was his only real concern. He had absolute confidence in Emi in this matter and was sure that Sidney, once restored to her senses, would quickly ask Elvira and the other birds to stand down. And with Raphael watching his back, he felt certain that the engagement would be fairly one sided and be brought to a conclusion quickly.

If there was a misunderstanding, it would all come down to how quickly he could move and how many of the bullets his armor would absorb before failing. 

A panel from the old _Dark Knight Returns_ comic one of his middle school friends made him read came to mind, where Batman explained that he wore a yellow target on his chest because he could not armor his head as easily. 

Or something like that.

The need to be heard had limited full coverage. Montcrieff, who had insisted on a live fire test of the armor against a low caliber round under rigidly controlled conditions  not so that it could be tested but so that he would know what it felt like to take a standard round  made it clear that full face armor was better protection against a well aimed shot but limited his ability to sway people, as a digitized voice was less compelling to human listeners.

She then made him fire several shots at the firing range, so that he could feel the recoil of that low caliber round and compare it to increasingly higher powered rounds until they reached the rounds that began to penetrate the sample armor.

He wondered if Elvira was more swayed by his natural voice rather than a digitized one.

He looked past Elvira to wear Emi was beginning her work and felt a soft smile blossom on his face. Even under these circumstances, his primary emotions swirled around her  her beauty, her compassion for Sidney, and her confidence in him and his hair-brained scheme to provide her access to Sidney.

Everything was working out. Everything was okay.

He hoped that it stayed that way.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Mr. Ashfords expression darkens slightly. Id bet money it was that idiot boyfriend of hers she argued with. I know I havent always treated him right, but I was really trying to see the good in him. Especially after today. 
> 
> The man sighs as Keith enters the workshop. He finds several half finished birds, some sparrow sized and others hawk sized, but nothing really stands out to him.


Keith grimaces a bit at Mr. Ashford's comment about betting it was Ryker. He wasn't at all wrong, but he couldn't know the full story. He also had to assume this is just how a father would act. Not that he knew exactly how a father would react. Closest he had was his uncle and there was never really a time where dating had been on the table. He wondered how different it would be on the male's side of the argument with fatherly disappointment.

_Not like I could really find out..... Mine would kill me before I even told him I had a date. Pretty sure uncle would tell me I need to apologize and make a romantic gesture._ He shook his head. Would normally be the guy's fault, and Ryker did muck it up rather well.

"I, can't say that you're wrong, but it was while he was still getting over a concussion from earlier today. Don't think that helped any either." Keith shrugged. "I do know that he would do anythin' to help your girl out though, and make sure she's ok. Loves her like she's his world even if he doesn't always have the words."

Keith smiles at Sidney's father. "I can also tell you I think she's lucky to have a father that cares as much as you do."

As he passes the threshold to the workshop and looks around, Keith's eyes go wide. The sigh Mr. Ashford had let out told him that he probably didn't want him to be in the workshop, or he may not even know what they might find.

"Can still club me with the bat if we don't keep our words. Know a guy that would love to see these in action too." It was true, Don E. would probably enjoy seeing the birds in action and making use of them as surveillance. Not that he would be able to make a statement like that to anyone else, or even really get anything cleared for the work.

Keith exits the workshop having seen most everything he could.

"Thank you, sir. For letting me check it out just in case something might have helped out." He  nods and semi bows his head with a smile at Mr. Ashford. "Guess now we just wait for an update from Dee."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Oh, Mr. Ashford says as Keith tells him about Rykers concussion. I see. Well, I hope hes okay. He lets put another deep breath. I know how much he loves Sidney. Hes just too stubborn to admit it to her. He Mr. Ashford trails off, rubbing the back of his head. Hes not a bad kid. Now at least. He told me today hed been paying my protection money to the Rooks, Im guessing for the last two or so years since they havent bothered me for it in that long.

Can I get you anything? Coffee? Something sweet? he asks. We can go downstairs and sit.

*Double Date*
Elvira makes a grinding noise from her throat, though John can infer that something is probably broken inside. 

Emi is still and silent for over a minute, and, as John suspected, Sidneys nose begins to leak fresh blood. 

The vulture squawks at the change, but the barrels of the minigun stay still. A smaller bird that has a long beak like a woodpecker glides over from the cloud of birds that flew off of Elvira, settling on Stellas shoulder to observe. 

Eventually, Sidney gasps and her eyes shoot open. She takes a few deep breaths as Emi meets her gaze and gives her a soft smile. Stell? Emilia? What are you doing here? What am _I_ doing here? She looks at the scene with Elvira and John in confusion for a moment before her vulture lifts its head and the minigun slides back down into her throat. 

Sidney, Stella says as she touches her friends shoulder. Just take a minute. Everythings okay now.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Elvira makes a grinding noise from her throat, though John can infer that something is probably broken inside. 
> 
> Emi is still and silent for over a minute, and, as John suspected, Sidneys nose begins to leak fresh blood. 
> 
> The vulture squawks at the change, but the barrels of the minigun stay still. A smaller bird that has a long beak like a woodpecker glides over from the cloud of birds that flew off of Elvira, settling on Stellas shoulder to observe. 
> 
> Eventually, Sidney gasps and her eyes shoot open. She takes a few deep breaths as Emi meets her gaze and gives her a soft smile. Stell? Emilia? What are you doing here? What am _I_ doing here? She looks at the scene with Elvira and John in confusion for a moment before her vulture lifts its head and the minigun slides back down into her throat. 
> 
> Sidney, Stella says as she touches her friends shoulder. Just take a minute. Everythings okay now.


Welcome back, Songbird, Dee offered with a relieved smile as he moved deliberately to Emis side, patting Elviras side as he passes. 

All points: John subvocalized as he crossed the space to Emi. Provisional success. Further updates to follow after initial assessment.

Reaching her side, John. Draped his cloak over Emis shoulder and offered her his hand to assist her up. Are you okay? I have some aspirin and Tylenol in my medical kit. He frowned. Im afraid my kit is set up assuming I have access to my spells. There is some water in Cleas boot and I can get it if you like.

John glanced down at Sidney. Oh, excuse me, he said reaching for his handkerchief. I promised Elvira I would help you clean up in case you had another nosebleed. He looked around as he offered her the cloth. Um, I still dont have any water.

He glanced at Stella. I hate to have to ask, as a gentleman should be more prepared than this, but I dont suppose you could oblige us, Miss Menagerie?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Emi accepts Johns hand and uses it to help her stand. She wavers slightly on her feet before steadying. Ill take the Tylenol, please.

Stella chants a few words and from out of a fingertip, water seems to flow into an invisible cup. She offers the glass to Emi before repeating the process. 

Sidney takes Johns handkerchief and dabs at her nose. What happened? I dont I cant remember. I know that Elvira finally came into my range and I called her down to meet with me, but after that is blank.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Oh, Mr. Ashford says as Keith tells him about Rykers concussion. I see. Well, I hope hes okay. He lets put another deep breath. I know how much he loves Sidney. Hes just too stubborn to admit it to her. He Mr. Ashford trails off, rubbing the back of his head. Hes not a bad kid. Now at least. He told me today hed been paying my protection money to the Rooks, Im guessing for the last two or so years since they havent bothered me for it in that long.
> 
> Can I get you anything? Coffee? Something sweet? he asks. We can go downstairs and sit.


Keith nods and suppresses the urge to huff a chuckle.

"Ryker is probably in the top 3 stubborn people I know. But, i do get why he can't say it outright." He shrugged. "Don't mean it won't sting much less. And it's good he's still looking out for ya."

"As for the concussion," Keith grimaced a bit. "We got someone makin' sure he ain't doing too many stupid things."

Keith thought back to how they had been told he was drunk. It was bad enough that he never drank and downed so much. The head injury made it so much worse.

"He told me a couple stories from his old days, though, could have easily ended up just like him at one point."

Keith felt about 2 inches tall at Mr
Ashford's offer of coffee. It wasn't everyday you break into someone's place and they offer you a drink. Good thing he was immu.e to poisons just for that.

"Feels a bit odd after having just barged in like I did. Though do appreciate the offer. So long as I can still pay for it, coffee does sound good.




> All points: John subvocalized as he crossed the space to Emi. Provisional success. Further updates to follow after initial assessment.


At the message from Dee, Keith couldn't help but grin.

"And just in time, sounds like they got her calmed a bit. Dee'll send out another update in a few minutes. I'm sure."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Yuki considers Mannys question for a moment. _Shes not that much different than when shes working,_ the shapeshifter says after sharing a glance with Aeryn. _Shes always kind of intense and focused, no matter what shes doing._
> 
> Kenzies definitely a perfectionist, Aeryn says. She likes everything to be the best that they can be, no matter what it is.


Manny ponders on the many possibilities to which their answers could be implied, both good and impractical.  He thinks of Sarah, someone who was also "intense and focused", but she was more than intense about her work. He shakes his head. _That's a completely unfair comparison, especially in the minimal time since they'd met._ He takes another deep breath and tries to stay in the moment.

"What about Wolf. He seemed... uneasy around me when we met. Are He and Kenzie... ?" Manny asks making leading motions with his hands.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Emi accepts Johns hand and uses it to help her stand. She wavers slightly on her feet before steadying. Ill take the Tylenol, please.
> 
> Stella chants a few words and from out of a fingertip, water seems to flow into an invisible cup. She offers the glass to Emi before repeating the process. 
> 
> Sidney takes Johns handkerchief and dabs at her nose. What happened? I dont I cant remember. I know that Elvira finally came into my range and I called her down to meet with me, but after that is blank.


_Im guessing I should be vague._ John projected gently as he steadied Emi and drew out a small pill case from the hem of his cloak. _Do you need some ice cream? Its a bit of a drive, but I can think of a place that would welcome us  even at this hour._

When you were bringing Elvira in, John explained, you met Crow and Vitrol on the roof. Vitriol had gone on a mission earlier that day and was concussed. As a result, he was, perhaps, a little more inartful and less careful with you than he would have otherwise been and it upset you, triggering a confused state. Once we learned you had left to clear your head, we came looking for you here and at your fathers coffee shop.

I hope you dont think me unfair to ask, but it might not be healthy right now for you to look into the details of what caused this episode too carefully  at least not until after Emi completes your healing, lest it trigger a relapse. Elvira _might_ be more trusting of us next time but Id hate for her or the rest of your flock to decide they should make it a challenge for us.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
He has a concussion? Sidney says, narrowing her eyes. She looks back up at John as he explains his argument before she shakes her head. No, I think you should tell me. What if I inadvertently overhear something and it makes me do whatever this is again?

Stella pats her friends shoulder. I understand. You dont want people walking on eggshells around you. I know how it feels.

Emi accepts the pills from John and chases them with a swallow of water, but doesnt answer Johns mental question. 

*Manny*
Aeryns face scrunches up at Mannys implication. Ewww no. Theyre not like _together_.

_If youre referring to how Wolf looked at you when he first met you, he asked me when we went to get the hostages why you smelled like a powerful demon,_ Yuki explains. _He could smell it on Aeryn too, but you smell very strongly of Zylas scent. I didnt notice since Ive gotten used to it, but he had no idea that were housing a greater demon at our base. Wolf was suspicious until I explained it to him._

*Keith*
Mr. Ashford nods and leads Keith out of the apartment and down the stairs, which empties out into the kitchen of the coffee shop. He walks the hero to the bar and gestures for him to take a seat.  Im glad shes okay, the man says as he flips on a couple machines.

He pulls out a bag of coffee and runs it through the grinder before transferring it to a French press. With a glance through the dessert case, he pulls out two chocolate covered cookies with a pair of tongs and sets them on a small plate in front of Keith before going back for the coffee and putting it on the bar as well. 

Those are chocolate covered sesame cookies, Mr Ashford says as he starts another cup of coffee. They go well with our House dark roast.

Once his own cup is done, he stands just to the side of Keith on the inside of the bar. So you know the two of them pretty well, hmm? he asks as he takes a sip.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Mr. Ashford nods and leads Keith out of the apartment and down the stairs, which empties out into the kitchen of the coffee shop. He walks the hero to the bar and gestures for him to take a seat.  Im glad shes okay, the man says as he flips on a couple machines.
> 
> He pulls out a bag of coffee and runs it through the grinder before transferring it to a French press. With a glance through the dessert case, he pulls out two chocolate covered cookies with a pair of tongs and sets them on a small plate in front of Keith before going back for the coffee and putting it on the bar as well. 
> 
> Those are chocolate covered sesame cookies, Mr Ashford says as he starts another cup of coffee. They go well with our House dark roast.
> 
> Once his own cup is done, he stands just to the side of Keith on the inside of the bar. So you know the two of them pretty well, hmm? he asks as he takes a sip.


Keith follows Mr. Ashford into the coffee shop area and really started to wonder about just how many times did he catch Ryker breaking in to see Sidney that he's just.... used to this? Or was it because the rest of the team was checking in on Sidney. Come to think of it, Yuki, Aeryn, and Manny had been rather quiet. Probably just on standby making sure he didn't get his brains smashed in.

Keith takes a seat on the cue from the owner and watches as he makes the coffee. He started thinking he should come back another time during actual working hours, but should probably bring by something for Mr. Ashford. At least as an apology and even if just to check in and give him an update on Sidney later. At the coffee and plate placement, Keith smiled and nodded in thanks.

"Sounds delicious, thank you very much sir." He waited for Mr. Ashford to finish his cup before taking a sip. There was nothing like a good dark roast. Perfect acidity, just bold enough. _If I knew time magic, would fill this back up._

He smiled softly a bit at the thought and question.

"Sidney, not as well I would like to. But can understand a bit of what's goin' on. Ryker though, we had a bit of a similar situation growing up so that helps a bit." Keith shook his head a moment. "Never met someone that knew so much about A.I. and mechanics as Sidney. Ryker just needs to not be as stubborn, but.... boy's got a healthy fear of, well I guess reality. Maybe too much of a healthy fear of it too." Keith takes another sip of the coffee. "Coffee is perfect as well. Haven't had a cup this good in a couple years."

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Varga types some more on his keyboard and then reads something from the screen. So, a stealthy approach. My report says you ended up fighting with Leo and his boys though. Blew through the front of the house. Somebody trip up?


The hero fights hard to stifle his laughter. "Not at all. The entire operation went according to plan. Since our evac required the use of the vehicle on the property we needed to create enough of a distraction to ensure they got away without any issues. So I took a look downstairs in disguise using an illusion before signaling the rest of the team to move in. I knew Leo could create explosions going into this, but I may have underestimated their intensity... twice. Fortunately the building didn't come down on anyone there."

*Drop Off*




> Ryker seems distracted. Louis knows that hed made a few joke that the former villain normally wouldve laughed at or at least acknowledged with a smirk, but Ryker keeps looking out the window, definitely not at Iris.
> 
> Once shes been dropped off, Ryker looks back up front at Louis. Nah, I aint got anywhere to be. Gonna hurt like a ***** riding back. Ill manage though.


"I could ride your bike back and you can take the car if you want? Would probably be easier that way. But I'd understand it if you didn't want some random guy getting handsy with your girl." Louis proposes as he pulls out of the Wendy's parking lot onto the street.

He pauses to consider his choice of words. _Okay, probably not the best way you could've said that but we're here now._

"So, you wanna talk about... whatever that was back there?" He says glancing back at Ryker in the rearview mirror. "It's none of my business but you were staring kinda hard at her when she walked away. Doesn't take a detective to notice."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis* 
*Q&A*
Officers on scene said they found a few pounds of cocaine and several stolen guns on the property, so good job getting that off the street, even if it was inadvertent, Varga says. What happened to the vehicle? If you have the plate and the VIN, I can look to see if its stolen.

*Drop Off*
Ryker shakes his head. Like I said, Ill manage. Thanks for the offer though.

His gaze darts away from Louis in the mirror, returning to the window and hes silent for several minutes. Just when Louis thinks Rykers not going to answer, the former villain replies, The way I left Aria was pretty ****ty. And hearin about how shes struggled since then makes me feel somethin. Bad, I guess. Like I know that what happened wasnt my fault, but I still feel like I should help her out somehow.

He pauses. That, and she still has feelings for me. She let me know, while we were at the hospital. ****in kissed me, and I well, I didnt stop her.

Like, what the **** am I supposed to do? Ryker says, getting more heated. Sid, shes my ****in world, ya know? Shes everything to me the only girl thats known all the bad **** about me and still stuck by my side. After waitin so long to see her again, I dont know what Id do without her. But I just ****in made out with my ex. The **** was I thinkin?

He lets out a deep sigh as he looks down at his lap. You know what? **** it forget I said anything, Ryker mutters. Lemme out here. Ill walk the rest of the way.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> He has a concussion? Sidney says, narrowing her eyes. She looks back up at John as he explains his argument before she shakes her head. No, I think you should tell me. What if I inadvertently overhear something and it makes me do whatever this is again?
> 
> Stella pats her friends shoulder. I understand. You dont want people walking on eggshells around you. I know how it feels.
> 
> Emi accepts the pills from John and chases them with a swallow of water, but doesnt answer Johns mental question.


The quote ran something like Dont meddle in the affairs of wizards, but he held on to the thought that wizards should keep their meddling in the affairs of others to a minimum as well. And now, here he was left with the job of being Rykers fixer. Yes, he liked Ryker but, if push came to shove, his primary loyalty in that relationship was to Sidney.

Her argument had some weight  especially since there was a fair chance that a drunken Ryker would be confessing and begging forgiveness of her once they returned to base. 

He sensed himself beginning to reach out to Emi, wanting to snuggle into her presence at the thought of this latest twist to his day. All he had wanted was to be with her and forget about the world and its increasing demands on him  whether as the bearer of the kayal or the finder of the Stones of Vanuusha or the briefer of people who had more expertise than him or the one to whom it fell to prepare a 4,000 year old summoner through her final moments. 

No. No, he thought again, shifting his mental stance. Emi needed him to be strong right now and support her after she helped Sidney  just as Harbinger had needed him to push away his post-traumatic stress and help him get a good nights sleep.

Tapping his flagging mental strength, he invited Emi to lean in to him instead of the other way around and find the safety and comfort she needed in his presence rather than the other way around. 

He took a deep breath, looked down, recentered himself, and looked up at Sidney.

No one but perhaps Emi would see that pause as more than a consideration of Sidneys request. 

He couldnt even be sure if she had heard his question, given their proximity to Stella, who still stood next to Sidney, trying to comfort her friend as she waited for John to respond. 

It was only a few days before that he had needed to support her. Somewhere behind him, Raphael leaned against the wall, ready to respond to any threats. That had turned out well enough  setting aside the whole recommending a vampiric lair to him as a safe place for a date and what that had led to this evening.

Very well, Sidney, he said with a quick glance at Stella. It is probably prudent for the reasons you give to let you know.

As I mentioned, Ryker was concussed during a rescue mission earlier today. I dont many of the details of that mission. Raphael might be able to tell you more, should you feel the need to know. 

When they went to rescue the hostage, they discovered that a sex worker named Iris was there. Apparently, she and Ryker were once an item. Following a fight which saw Ryker thrown through the front wall of the Rook safe house, he was prevailed on to go to the hospital. Iris went along.

While there, she kissed him and, in his concussed state, he was slow to break off the kiss. 

When he confessed this to you while on the roof earlier today, his concussion combined with his sense of guilt made him put things in the worst possible light. You, understandably and justifiably, felt hurt and betrayed  all the more so because you were not given any of the extenuating circumstances. Leo messing him up pretty bad can cover a lot of ground and a brain injury isnt the first thing that springs to mind.

Soon after that, you mounted Elvira and left to give yourself some space to think, asking Mimi to give you a ten minute head start.

John looked to Stella. As difficult a time as he was having now, she would likely have to carry the emotional burden of supporting Sidney later, just as Emi was carrying the burden of healing Sidney now.

In that context, he decided he should not complain about his role  even if it hurt to have to tell Sidney.

Did I miss anything important?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Aeryns face scrunches up. Ewww no. Theyre not like _together_.
> 
> _If youre referring to how Wolf looked at you when he first met you, he asked me when we went to get the hostages why you smelled like a powerful demon,_ Yuki explains. _He could smell it on Aeryn too, but you smell very strongly of Zylas scent. I didnt notice since Ive gotten used to it, but he had no idea that were housing a greater demon at our base. Wolf was suspicious until I explained it to him._


Ah. 

"I suppose if he can smell a Raeksha from the street or over the stench of the sewer, I suppose it'd make sense he could smell Zylas' scent." Manny says, realizing he reeks. Demon viscera and sewage cannot be pleasant.

"Suppose tonight's too much a mess for celebrations." Manny muses aloud. "Not to mention I need to apologize for speaking out of turn. It was unprofessional to rebuke that man publicly for his unconscionable behavior. My mouth tends to get out from under my brain in those types of situations. I'm sorry for causing you any undue stress or embarrassment. I guess maybe tomorrow once we've settled a bit, we could have a proper meet and greet with them when we don't have to immediately parade in a sewer. I'll make some desserts. Sound good?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
The logical side of Sidneys brain starts to tick as shes faced with all of the information. Shes silent for a few moments before she takes Stellas hand and uses the sorceresss help to get to her feet. 

Elvira just showed me some highlights that stood out to her, Sidney says as she folds Johns handkerchief in half to get to a fresh side. Its starting to come back to me now. She looks around at the four of them with a drawn and slightly embarrassed expression. Sorry that you all had to come find me  because of something that should have stayed between me and Ryker. Im especially sorry to you, Siren. You look exhausted.

Emi smiles softly. Im always happy to help, she replies as she leans slightly into John. 

I let my emotions get the better of me, Sidney says, mostly to herself. I shouldve asked him more questions instead of running away. How is he taking it? Hes obviously not here. I said some pretty hurtful things to him.

*Keith*
Mr. Ashford looks down at the bar, taking another sip. Its always amazed me how smart Sidney is. Her mother was too she was a scientist at Innovatech, but we lost her when Sidney was a little girl. Somehow, Sidneys grown up to be just like her, despite not really being able to remember her.

He takes a deep breath before he speaks again. She told a little bit about Rykers past when we argued about him one night. His mom passed away when he was young, abusive dad, left home at fourteen and joined the gang. Im sorry if youve gone through anything similar to that. Its not something a young man should have to deal with.

Im glad you like the coffee, he says with a small smile. Id hope so, considering Ive been in business for almost thirty years.

*Manny*
_Its okay, Manny,_ Yuki says. _I appreciate you defending me and Wolf. Like you said, it just wasnt the most professional. We all make mistakes. Its good that you can recognize it, and learn from it for the future._

I think this weekend would probably work better for Kenzie, Aeryn says. 

Yuki nods. _She has school the rest of this week, and then patrols at night with Wolf. Ill text her and ask her when we get back to base._

A few lights come on in the bottom level of the coffee bar and Keith and a large man built like a linebacker can be seen on either side of the bar.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> _Its okay, Manny,_ Yuki says. _I appreciate you defending me and Wolf. Like you said, it just wasnt the most professional. We all make mistakes. Its good that you can recognize it, and learn from it for the future._
> 
> I think this weekend would probably work better for Kenzie, Aeryn says. 
> 
> Yuki nods. _She has school the rest of this week, and then patrols at night with Wolf. Ill text her and ask her when we get back to base._
> 
> A few lights come on in the bottom level of the coffee bar and Keith and a large man built like a linebacker can be seen on either side of the bar.


"Oh she's in school? I assume at a local Uni. Are all of you in school?" Manny asks genuinely curious. He then looks over as the light come on down stairs to see that Crowe hasn't been bludgeoned to death. and is being offered coffee? Nice turnaround.

"Well Keith's alive. We oughta go collect him?" He asks the pair.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Mr. Ashford looks down at the bar, taking another sip. Its always amazed me how smart Sidney is. Her mother was too she was a scientist at Innovatech, but we lost her when Sidney was a little girl. Somehow, Sidneys grown up to be just like her, despite not really being able to remember her.
> 
> He takes a deep breath before he speaks again. She told a little bit about Rykers past when we argued about him one night. His mom passed away when he was young, abusive dad, left home at fourteen and joined the gang. Im sorry if youve gone through anything similar to that. Its not something a young man should have to deal with.
> 
> Im glad you like the coffee, he says with a small smile. Id hope so, considering Ive been in business for almost thirty years.


Keith takes another sip of the coffee and looks at the bar with a slight smile as Mr. Ashford explains part of Sidney and his past, and that he knew a bit about Ryker's. Certainly explained why he had tried to see the good in him, and it certainly couldn't hurt that Ryker would do anything for Sid either. 

He found himself slightly happy that it was a while back about Sidney's mom at Innovatech. Meant they wouldn't have to add her mom to the list of everyone they had to payback the Greater Demon for. Though, a short thought played in the back of his head. What if this was a long game? Eh, if it had been, their adversary would probably have already made a major move. But then again, the stones and what the skull earlier that day was troublesome news indeed.

Keith let out a short sigh. "I'm sorry for y'all's loss, even though it's a while late. Was..... her research also in robotics? Mainly just curious since that's what I've seen Sidney do the most of." Keith shook his head. "Please, forgive me for prying. Don't need to answer that."

Keith sighs again before he speaks. "Thank you, Mr., Ashford. I...." Keith thinks for a moment and mutes his mic on the commlink. "Well, father was pretty much absent, and mom died soon after my powers manifested. Someone found them interesting and tried to take me by force. My uncle was trying to take down that villain and he ended up getting me out of the house but couldn't get my mom." Keith took another sip of the coffee and tried a bite of the cookie in front of him.

"Used to be a bit bitter about it, but lookin' back, I had a wonderful father. Or I guess, amazing dad in the form of my uncle." Keith smiles and looks back over at Mr. Ashford.

"Can see why the business has stayed good. Cookies do pair well with the blend, brings out a whole other level to the flavor and the balance is just heavenly. Think I found my new favorite place in town! I see where Sidney got her cooking skills too. She made a cake for one of our birthdays the other day, was amazing."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> The logical side of Sidneys brain starts to tick as shes faced with all of the information. Shes silent for a few moments before she takes Stellas hand and uses the sorceresss help to get to her feet. 
> 
> Elvira just showed me some highlights that stood out to her, Sidney says as she folds Johns handkerchief in half to get to a fresh side. Its starting to come back to me now. She looks around at the four of them with a drawn and slightly embarrassed expression. Sorry that you all had to come find me  because of something that should have stayed between me and Ryker. Im especially sorry to you, Siren. You look exhausted.
> 
> Emi smiles softly. Im always happy to help, she replies as she leans slightly into John. 
> 
> I let my emotions get the better of me, Sidney says, mostly to herself. I shouldve asked him more questions instead of running away. How is he taking it? Hes obviously not here. I said some pretty hurtful things to him.


John kissed Emi on the top of the head as she leaned into him and subvocalized: Mimi: Status update on Ryker, please. If its advisable, let him know we found Sidney.

I seem to recall making a promise to help you as best I could, Songbird, John observed. Id say this falls well within the borders of that promise.

Why werent Stella and Raphael stepping in to answer these questions? They knew as much as he did.

Because they arent stupid, John. It would be no more enjoyable for them than it is for you.

I, um

Emis perfume and hair product distracted him somewhat, he noted. He was surprised to note that his thoughts werent scattering as much as they had before  even a moments before when he had been peppering her with questions about what to do to help her. Tracing the sense of it, he concluded it had something to do with the interplay of their auras. There was no blending  at least not yet, but they ebbed and flowed with one another. And at the edges where they met, they had harmonized, as if two colors shading into one another. 

He has been drowning his sorrows, I am afraid, he told Sidney. I dont suppose there is any chance he is a happy drunk or the kind who descends into telling his male friends, I love you, man, is there?

He had seen this kind of thing before  both before and after his enlightening in the British Museum. True, it was not as clear before but it was the kind of thing that he had sensed in his parents when they were together and happy in one anothers presence  a kind of fitting together that one would find in a puzzle.

That sense of them was steadying him, allowing him to both be hyper-aware of Emi while still being able to interact with the world.

Thus far, Mimi hasnt alerted us of any problems and we havent had any signals from Harbinger about him causing an issue, so I dont think he had become a problem.

A fading portion of his mind that housed his insecurities hoped it wasnt all in his imagination. 

He didnt think it was, he thought as he sensed his aura reach further out to embrace and cradle Emi.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Mr. Ashfords eyes grow a little distant and he takes another sip of coffee. It was a long time ago. Yeah, she was in the robotics division. One of Sidneys first projects when she was little was built from a schematic that Cara had drawn for her before she passed away a cute little thing that could jump from the floor up to the bar here.

Im glad you have someone you can trust, Mr. Ashford says after Keith explains about his uncle. Its important to have someone like that in your life.

His smile grows a little wider as Keith compliments his baking and coffee. Thanks, he says before Keith continues and tell him about Sidney baking for one of the team. Honestly, shes better than me. She remembers recipes down to the gram and she knows all the science behind what shes doing, where I well, I just know that I need to put enough baking powder in to make sure the cake rises. Im glad she was able to do something like that for your friend.

Mr. Ashford pauses, looking down into his cup. I was a little worried, to be honest. The letter she wrote to me was pretty vague, and I thought that maybe she was being held somewhere pretty restrictive. I know Ryker wouldnt stand for that for long, but if it helped keep her safe, hed do almost anything. So Im glad to hear that shes at least allowed to bake wherever she is.

*Manny*
Drake, Yuki, and Kenzie go to Briarwood, Aeryn says. Ryker refuses, and Wolf and I would stand out too much if we went.

_Briarwood is right down the street,_ Yuki continues. _Its only a five minute walk. Drake and I have coffee here on Mondays after class. Well, Drake has coffee and I have tea. Mr. Ashford would recognize my human form if I were to go in._

Aeryn shrugs. Its up to you if you wanna go get Keith. Looks like hes having a cup of coffee. Might be nice after a day like today.

*Double Date*
Mimi replies to John quickly. I do not think it would be wise to let Ryker know youve found her. I believe that he would actually follow through on his threat to melt down the garage door to leave. Drakes keeping him in line for now. Hes distracted him with a movie, and the two of them are talking as well. Despite finishing the bottle of Fireball, Ryker seems mostly coherent.

Sidneys eyebrows pinch together at the news and her gaze drops to the ground. What I did hurt him worse than I thought.

Elvira lets out a clanky rumble and moves over to Sidney before she gently sets the bottom of her beak on top of Sidneys head. 

Im still a little mad at him though, Sidney sighs as she pats her vultures chest. 

On her other side, Stella squeezes her friends arm. You two will get it worked out. Im sure if he hadnt been hit so hard in the head today, none of this wouldve happened. He loves you too much to risk losing you.

Sidney nods slightly. I know, she mumbles.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Sidneys eyebrows pinch together at the news and her gaze drops to the ground. What I did hurt him worse than I thought.
> 
> Elvira lets out a clanky rumble and moves over to Sidney before she gently sets the bottom of her beak on top of Sidneys head. 
> 
> Im still a little mad at him though, Sidney sighs as she pats her vultures chest. 
> 
> On her other side, Stella squeezes her friends arm. You two will get it worked out. Im sure if he hadnt been hit so hard in the head today, none of this wouldve happened. He loves you too much to risk losing you.
> 
> Sidney nods slightly. I know, she mumbles.


Having an explanation doesnt mean it wont hurt, Songbird, John said as he consulted the time on his heads up display. Thats to be expected and something the two of you can work through. Im not the psych major here, but I am guessing that wouldnt be healthy to deny the hurt.

John looked around what, based on the presence of the helper birds, he guessed was one of Sidneys old hideaways. A few commends indicated that this used to be near Rykers old stomping grounds so her having a base of operations here would be logical.

*Spoiler: Casing the Inside of the Joint*
Show

Casing the Inside of the Joint: 1d10o10+4 *12* 1d6o6+4 *7*


If it was Sidneys old base, that could mean there was a connection to the Rooks  either as a known safe place or it being part of their network. At least that was something he did not have to worry about. Their current conflict was with the Crowns.

It would still pay to leave sooner rather than later  if for no other reason that it would mean he could get Emi out from under the shadow of Stellas curse and, perhaps, get her some ice cream.

He also noted that he needed to make progress on finding the place in the tri-state area near Aeon City that made her favorite Lemon Custard. True, he could just ask her but that would ruin the surprise. 

Asking her father, however, could keep that secret enough to still surprise her.

Her and now, John  focus.

How are you feeling? We have about 45 minutes left to get you out of this quarter of town. Is your flock ready to go and, more importantly, are you ready  or are you feeling a little unsteady yet?

Getting Emi out from under Stellas Curses shadow would, however, take away the potential option of stopping at Ahsfords Coffee House to get the ice cream for Emi  and perhaps an espresso for him  while giving father and daughter a moment to say hello. Hed need to clear that with Seraph, of course, but he did not see a reason for any objection. And since Keith was there already.

He was there and did not know what was coming the way Emi and he did.

Perhaps a visit to Ashford a different night might be better. He had been the bearer of bad news to enough people and other entities today.

He could, of course, explain to him that Emis fatigue meant he shouldnt pepper her with questions and there would be time tomorrow or the day after. It might not get him off the hook but it would protect Emi from having to bear Keiths heartbreak so soon after Graysons.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Mr. Ashfords eyes grow a little distant and he takes another sip of coffee. It was a long time ago. Yeah, she was in the robotics division. One of Sidneys first projects when she was little was built from a schematic that Cara had drawn for her before she passed away a cute little thing that could jump from the floor up to the bar here.
> 
> Im glad you have someone you can trust, Mr. Ashford says after Keith explains about his uncle. Its important to have someone like that in your life.
> 
> His smile grows a little wider as Keith compliments his baking and coffee. Thanks, he says before Keith continues and tell him about Sidney baking for one of the team. Honestly, shes better than me. She remembers recipes down to the gram and she knows all the science behind what shes doing, where I well, I just know that I need to put enough baking powder in to make sure the cake rises. Im glad she was able to do something like that for your friend.
> 
> Mr. Ashford pauses, looking down into his cup. I was a little worried, to be honest. The letter she wrote to me was pretty vague, and I thought that maybe she was being held somewhere pretty restrictive. I know Ryker wouldnt stand for that for long, but if it helped keep her safe, hed do almost anything. So Im glad to hear that shes at least allowed to bake wherever she is.


Keith notices the distance in Mr. Ashford's eyes and nods as he tells him the rest of the story. He felt himself smile at the thought of the first project Sidney had completed. Even then the baking skills, she obviously got the best parts of her parents.

"Took a short trip around Innovatech the other day. Would have loves to see more but we didn't quite get too much into the robotics area. Certainly explains Sidney's knowledge of Artificial Intelligence as well. Gets it honest."

He takes another bite and sip of the coffee as Mr. Ashford continued to explain it was important to have someone to trust. He didn't really know who to trust as West Side. Granted, he trusted Ryker, and of course he trusted Aeryn and Yuki. Hell he felt like he could trust and tell Grayson anything but he couldn't tell all of them half the stuff he could his uncle. Or even Don. The closest that he could say much too would be Ryker, and even then, he still felt like maybe John who knew about the entire situation, or at least part of it, would still judge him for most of the information and background. He shook his head and chuckled a bit thinking about how he thought John was an assassin after him the first couple of days.

"Thank you, sir. Don't get to talk with him as much as I like right now, but did speak with him earlier today." He smiles a bit.

His smile grows into a full grin as Mr. Ashford lightens up some more. He shakes his head when Mr. Ashford said he was worried about her being held more like a prisoner. He did understand, but it was a concern he was glad to alleviate.

"Sounds like she got the best of her parents. Can't bake to save my life but, she heard it was a birthday and wanted to help out."  Keith glanced at the window and then at his watch. 45 minutes of their overall time had gone fast, and they were still waiting on the next update from Dee.

"Can promise ya she's not bein' held under too much restriction. Mainly just more concerned with if she leaves without really a guide or someone there with her. That's the main restriction really." Keith thinks for a moment. "We'd all do anything it takes to help her out." Keith takes another sip of the coffee, and thinks back to Saturday at Sunshine's. Even though Emi knew about his lie this past Saturday when they all met, he wondered if Grayson and Kylie knew. How would they react?  He tried to push the thought out of his head.

"And if anyone can keep her watched over right now, Dee can. Trust the guy to do good work, and with my story, but did we ever have a rocky start."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
Looking around, John doesnt see much other than Sidneys tool box and piles of scrap metal and other bits and bobs. It looks like this was just a warehouse she used to repair her birds. 

Emi nods along with John. Yes, it is usually best to acknowledge whats happened between the two of you.

Yeah, Sidney says quietly before she looks back up at John. Im okay. My head is already pretty clear. Im going to leave Elvira here for repairs. I gave the birds here standing orders to fix her.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> Looking around, John doesnt see much other than Sidneys tool box and piles of scrap metal and other bits and bobs. It looks like this was just a warehouse she used to repair her birds. 
> 
> Emi nods along with John. Yes, it is usually best to acknowledge whats happened between the two of you.
> 
> Yeah, Sidney says quietly before she looks back up at John. Im okay. My head is already pretty clear. Im going to leave Elvira here for repairs. I gave the birds here standing orders to fix her.


Direct to Seraph: John subvocalized. Requesting permission to stop with Sidney at her fathers coffee shop on our way back to base. Wed be flattered if you could join us. Id imagine a good cup of coffee will make your patrols go a little easier.

Do you think you are up to riding in the car with these three? John gently asked Emi. I thought I would get us some ice cream somewhere, if you feel up to it. I know I could use a cup of coffee and one or the other may help Songbird finish clearing her head.

At her assent, John smiled as he tapped the side of his helmet. He still wasnt sure where he had picked up that affectation and why he continued to do it.

Crowe: Will you ask if your host minds if the five of us join you there in a little bit? John asked with a knowing smile at Sidney. I could use some coffee and Emi could use some ice cream and your location comes highly recommended. Let the team  and Mr. Ashford  know that I am buying.

Assuming Mr. Ashford permits us to arrive after hours, of course.

----------


## Roguewolf

> owe: Will you ask if your host minds if the five of us join you there in a little bit? John asked with a knowing smile at Sidney. I could use some coffee and Emi could use some ice cream and your location comes highly recommended. Let the team  and Mr. Ashford  know that I am buying.
> 
> Assuming Mr. Ashford permits us to arrive after hours, of course.


Keith unmuted his mic as the message from Dee came in and smiled with a nod. He then subvocalized into the mic to Dee.

"I mean, I did pretty much break in and am having some coffee now. I think he would enjoy that." Keith then turned his attention fully to Mr. Ashford.

"I have a question, and I hate to be a bother, since I did pretty much enter unlawfully. but Dee has Sidney, she's doing ok, and he wants to know if you would be ok with him swinging by right fast. It's the least we can do. I have to ask for one of them, what ice cream if any do you have on hand?"

He then subvocalized into the mic for Manny, Yuki, and Aeryn. "Did you guys want to come in as well when the others come by?"

Keith mutes his mic after the response and looks over at Mr. Ashford. "Feel like I should properly introduce myself. I'm Keith Karver sir, and it is an absolute pleasure to meet you."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Double Date*
I think thats a great idea, Seraph replies to John. Kenzie, Wolf and I just finished dealing with the Raeksha, so your timing was perfect. He pauses, considering Johns other offer. I think a short or two of espresso might do me some good before I head back out. Ill meet you guys there.

Sidneys eyes grow wide. Youre serious? I can see my papa? What are we waiting for then? Lets go!

Stella smiles at Sidneys enthusiasm and heads with her towards the broken window, stopping briefly by Raphaels side. Will you meet us there? Or are you headed back home? I dont know how much you like coffee or sweets, but the company will be good.

*Keith* 
Mr. Ashford gives Keith his widest smile yet. Of course I want to see her! Please, whatever I need to do, Ill do it. He sends a glance back toward the kitchen and rubs his beard in thought. We have plain vanilla and a coffee ice cream, he says after a moment. I used to have more when Sidney was around because she liked to make her own flavor of the day in small batches, but I was never the best at making out of the box ice cream bases.

After Keith formally introduces himself, Mr. Ashford offers his hand with another smile. Nice to meet you Keith, Im Scott.

----------


## HIDA

> Keith unmuted his mic as the message from Dee came in and smiled with a nod. He then subvocalized into the mic to Dee.
> 
> "I mean, I did pretty much break in and am having some coffee now. I think he would enjoy that." Keith then turned his attention fully to Mr. Ashford.
> 
> "I have a question, and I hate to be a bother, since I did pretty much enter unlawfully. but Dee has Sidney, she's doing ok, and he wants to know if you would be ok with him swinging by right fast. It's the least we can do. I have to ask for one of them, what ice cream if any do you have on hand?"
> 
> He then subvocalized into the mic for Manny, Yuki, and Aeryn. "Did you guys want to come in as well when the others come by?"
> 
> Keith mutes his mic after the response and looks over at Mr. Ashford. "Feel like I should properly introduce myself. I'm Keith Karver sir, and it is an absolute pleasure to meet you."



"Sounds good. We can wait for the team." Manny says nodding to the other two heroes. He mutes his comm again and turns to Yuki.

"While I'm sure Mr. Ashford wouldn't mind being able to associate you with he and Sidney's reunion. I can understand your call for discretion. However i think the upside of him knowing that you could possibly help him in the furture, especially since he's now in the thick with a good dozen of us after what happened earlier, I think the pros far outweigh the cons. But if you don't want him to recognize you. This form is still foreign to him so we still always have this option as well." Manny says with a easy smile.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> Mr. Ashford gives Keith his widest smile yet. Of course I want to see her! Please, whatever I need to do, Ill do it. He sends a glance back toward the kitchen and rubs his beard in thought. We have plain vanilla and a coffee ice cream, he says after a moment. I used to have more when Sidney was around because she liked to make her own flavor of the day in small batches, but I was never the best at making out of the box ice cream bases.
> 
> After Keith formally introduces himself, Mr. Ashford offers his hand with another smile. Nice to meet you Keith, Im Scott.





> "Sounds good. We can wait for the team." Manny says nodding to the other two heroes. He mutes his comm again and turns to Yuki.


Keith grins hearing the responses over the comms and taps it again for everyone.

"Alrighty Dee, we'll be waitin' for ya. Mostly have vanilla and coffee ice cream for right now. Also pretty sure we may have just moved Christmas further down the holiday line up. And see ya in a few Izulu."

He nods as Mr. Ashford starts wondering what all to do.

"It'll be just a few minutes, but I'm sure it'll all be easy requests." Keith thinks for a moment. "I hope. Only one I know right away is the icecream one."

Keith takes Scott's hand with a smile. "It's an honor, sir. Also, please let me know what I can do to help, even if it's just helping get cleaned back up."

----------


## big teej

*Double Date:*

"I'll see you guys there.  I'm not much of a coffee person.  But I like sweet things."  Raphael winks at Stella, forgetting she can't see through his helmet. 

He turns and scampers up the wall and pokes his head out, checking the street for gangers, witnesses, or over-zealous badges or other heroes before making way for the rest of the team. 

Once they're safely ensconced in John's super-spy-car.  Nightgaunt offers them a mock salute and takes to the air as a shrieking cloud of bats, circling until the car gets moving.  Once the car gets moving, Nightgaunt keeps pace until they park.  

Seeing just the one option, he spirals back down into a nearby alleyway, reforming in civilian attire.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Double Date*
> I think thats a great idea, Seraph replies to John. Kenzie, Wolf and I just finished dealing with the Raeksha, so your timing was perfect. He pauses, considering Johns other offer. I think a short or two of espresso might do me some good before I head back out. Ill meet you guys there.
> 
> Sidneys eyes grow wide. Youre serious? I can see my papa? What are we waiting for then? Lets go!
> 
> Stella smiles at Sidneys enthusiasm and heads with her towards the broken window, stopping briefly by Raphaels side. Will you meet us there? Or are you headed back home? I dont know how much you like coffee or sweets, but the company will be good.


Dee smiled as Songbird and Miss Menagerie moved quickly past them and said quietly to Siren, Its good to see her happy after all of that. Turning to face her, he almost lost himself in her eyes. Your willingness to help  even at the cost to you  is one of the most beautiful things about you.

He led her back toward the window and asked Shall I carry you up so you can continue to rest? He gently reached down behind her legs and swept her up into his arms. 

He sensed her half-instinctual telekinetic assistance as he lifted her. While his ego sulked a little, it was quickly modified by his pride, which reminded him that dropping her as he picked her up would not be a good look. My motives are purely altruistic, of course, he added with mock seriousness as he commanded his cloak to levitate them. The thought of you putting your arms around my neck is merely a consideration of your safety. Im sure there must be some OSHA regulation to that effect.

Direct to Seraph: he said as they floated through the window, Im glad to hear you will be able to meet us  although I am sorry to hear you had to face another Raeksha. Will Wolf and Kenzie be joining us? Oh, and should we extend a courtesy invitation to Coldfront as a way of saying thank you for sanctioning our mission?

Seraph will be joining us, he mentioned to Sidney as they descended to where she and Stella landed. Is there a shade for the window? I only ask to determine if we should remain in costume or not.

After leading the ladies back to Clea, Dee almost (entirely) regretfully set Siren down next to the passenger door before opening it for her. Doors, please, Clea.

The rear doors opened for Miss Menagerie and Songbird. It is good to see you again, Songbird, Clea observed. I enjoyed our prior conversation and look forward to the next.

Oh, Miss Menagerie? Clea asked as Dee closed the doors for them. I understand that you particular friend has a fondness for the melodramatic, but can you remind him that it would be ungentlemanly if he were to continue to avoid me? I would like to meet all residents of the base. 

Well, _permanent_ members of the base, she added pointedly. Some of the others I am prepared to wait on.

Tell me, _particular_ friend: she continued as Dee sat down and buckled himself in. Is your current condition, in the absence of ice cream, considered something akin to a medical emergency?

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emis eyes sparkle at Johns suaveness as wraps her arms around Johns neck as he picks her up. She gives him a soft kiss in the cheek. Oh, of course. Purely altruistic. Never would have thought otherwise, she says with a little bit of laughter. 

Sidney nods to Johns question. Theres shades for all the windows. Seraphs coming by too? Papas gonna have a heart attack.

As the women pile into the car, Stella shrugs as Sidney greets Clea. I dont think hes avoiding you, Stella says. I think hes just used to having to find his own way to get to places. I think he also likes the directness of being able to fly from place to place.

Emi smiles at Cleas question. An emergency? No. Not at all. Its just uncomfortable is all.

As Seraph replies, John can hear the wind as he flies. It was weakened already thanks to the efforts of your teammates. Kenzie, Wolf and I just finished it off. Theyre going to head back home for the night. John can hear a quiet chuckle. Coldfront hates coffee. She would take it as an insult.

*Keith*
Scott waves away Keiths offer for help as he starts to set up the shop to receive everyone, getting several machines warming up. Youre fine, Keith.

He looks down and cant help but grin. You know its been over a year and half since Ive seen her? I cant believe that shes going to be here soon. If I hadnt decided to clean upstairs I would have missed you missed this chance.

*Manny*
_Youre right,_ Yuki says. _I suppose if he sees everyone, why should I hide. If I can trust Sidney, I can trust her father._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emis eyes sparkle at Johns suaveness as wraps her arms around Johns neck as he picks her up. She gives him a soft kiss in the cheek. Oh, of course. Purely altruistic. Never would have thought otherwise, she says with a little bit of laughter. 
> 
> Sidney nods to Johns question. Theres shades for all the windows. Seraphs coming by too? Papas gonna have a heart attack.
> 
> As the women pile into the car, Stella shrugs as Sidney greets Clea. I dont think hes avoiding you, Stella says. I think hes just used to having to find his own way to get to places. I think he also likes the directness of being able to fly from place to place.
> 
> Emi smiles at Cleas question. An emergency? No. Not at all. Its just uncomfortable is all.
> 
> As Seraph replies, John can hear the wind as he flies. It was weakened already thanks to the efforts of your teammates. Kenzie, Wolf and I just finished it off. Theyre going to head back home for the night. John can hear a quiet chuckle. Coldfront hates coffee. She would take it as an insult.


Oh, very well, then, Clea responded a little petulantly as she dimmed her lights and made for a poorly lit area. Speed limit plus or minus five it is, then with an ETA of ten to twelve minutes, depending on the traffic lights.

Clea emerged from the darkness with a grey coloration that blended in with the dark and waited a moment or two before turning back on her lights. Most insurance companies would shudder at her coloration, thinking in terms of a human driver and human reaction times. For Clea, however, it was a color that matched her mission profile of hiding in plain sight as she moved them efficiently to Ashfords Coffee House.

Dee willed his uniform back onto its clothing rack and once more wore the outfit John chose for the date with Emi. A part of him  the part trained by Montcrieff  was mildly concerned about exposing his identity to Sidneys father. It was not that he did not trust him. After all, John had revealed his identity to Sidney on a hunch and had not regretted it. Montcrieff would remind him that what Mr. Ashford did not know he could not reveal, should anyone try and leverage his connection to Sidney against them. Whatever risk came with that, however, was balanced by his becoming a contact and being able to call on him in more casual settings. 

In addition, it neatened up the timeline for anyone who happened to see them both at 5th Chapter and near Ashfords  however unlikely that might be. Dees and Johns association with Emi would be too much of a parallel to easily dismiss.

John once more reached for Emis hand as he sighted and looked out into the darkness. That association  along with his association to Raphael and Stella were too great a hint for Mr. Alexander Feris to overlook. You dont survive and thrive for centuries without having some wits about you. He would likely be tasking some minions with finding out which metas Emi was seen acting the way he just had at the warehouse or, based on a review of the recent footage at the Volta Memorial, compare his height and build with Dees. Doubtless, he would  within the next 48 to 72 hours  reach out via Raphael to establish a kind of detente based on Mutually Assured Destruction. 

So long as he did not threaten Emi, they might be able to work something out  especially since he was under explicit instructions from the Unseen Masters to keep his focus on the issue of the demons.

Stop, John. You are supposed to be taking the night off.

He turned back to Emi and smiled. She would be safe. After all, her father and her brother would look out for her as well and so would Zack and Kylie.

And Grayson.

John shook his head and looked back to Emi and smiled.

If you will excuse the intrusion, John. We are arriving and you should at least pretend to be involved in the parallel parking instead of looking at Emi. Oh, and I believe your particular melodramatic friend has chosen the alleyway just behind us to reconstitute himself, Stella. Commentary aside, I am somewhat impressed that he was able to keep pace with us while taking the form of a cloud of bats  although one might quibble over whether he was a cloud or a cauldron, given the numbers involved.

Thank you, Clea, John replied as he retrieved a spare $100 from the armrest and got out of the car and moved to open the ladies doors. Welcome home, Sidney, he added with an open and honest smile.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> _Youre right,_ Yuki says. _I suppose if he sees everyone, why should I hide. If I can trust Sidney, I can trust her father._


Manny Nods. "Agreed. I do understand your concern though. I've hidden my face and made up aliases in order for people far more than I'd like to admit. Trust is a hard thing the establish. especially if their introduction to you is as such. But if they have seen you for the person you are and not the idea they have of you in their head or what they think they can gain from you then you can build on that trust." Manny says, thinking of all the people he met in his formative years trying to to befriend him for his notoriety or date him as a trophy to show off.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Scott waves away Keiths offer for help as he starts to set up the shop to receive everyone, getting several machines warming up. Youre fine, Keith.
> 
> He looks down and cant help but grin. You know its been over a year and half since Ive seen her? I cant believe that shes going to be here soon. If I hadnt decided to clean upstairs I would have missed you missed this chance.


Keith chuckles and wills at least his cloak of shadows off as Mr. Ashford waves away the concern. He couldn't help but smile widely knowing just how much all of this would mean to Scott. And to Sidney.  It had been so long since they'd seen each other and if he hadn't botched the entry, it probably wouldn't have happened either.

"Think ya may have ended up findin' me up there regardless. Glad that I ended up makin noise while trying to check it out too. Though, I think Dee wouldve tried to come by either way. We'll all try and make sure she can come home permanently as soon as possible too."

He figured it was the best promise he could try to make. They deserved to get to see each other. And Sidney deserved her freedom having been a pawn. They still hadn't told Mr. Ashford that part about her case, but he probably knew. Deep down, he had to have known.

"I gotta ask though, how many times did Ryker about get hit with that bat?" Keith chuckled a bit.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Scott smiles as he goes to unlock the front door. "Only once. I heard something upstairs when I knew Sidney was at school about three years ago. I went into the apartment, and he'd heard me, so he was getting up from the couch to look. I hit his shoulder and the bat shattered. Not that it hurt him, but he was a lot more careful after that. I knew he was staying here with Sidney for a while, but he never let me hear him again."

He returns to the back of the bar and pulls out a pie tin from the dessert display underneath. He cuts into it and pulls out a large slice, setting it on a metal tray before putting it in a small oven to heat up. 

*John*
Sidney can't control her wide and infectious smile. She can barely wait until the car is stopped before she throws open the door and jumps out, followed quickly by Stella.  

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
The bell overhead chimes as the door is pulled open. Sidney rushes in and finds her dad behind the counter. "Papa!" she yells as Scott meets her halfway in the dining room. The two of them embrace. When Sidney finally pulls away, Scott's shirt is wet from his daughter's tears. She wipes her eyes as she smiles up at her dad. 

Scott takes Sidney by the shoulders and looks at her. "You look good, kiddo," he says before he hugs her again. "I missed you."

Behind the bar, the oven beeps as it finishes heating the pie slice.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Sidney can't control her wide and infectious smile. She can barely wait until the car is stopped before she throws open the door and jumps out, followed quickly by Stella.  
> 
> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> The bell overhead chimes as the door is pulled open. Sidney rushes in and finds her dad behind the counter. "Papa!" she yells as Scott meets her halfway in the dining room. The two of them embrace. When Sidney finally pulls away, Scott's shirt is wet from his daughter's tears. She wipes her eyes as she smiles up at her dad. 
> 
> Scott takes Sidney by the shoulders and looks at her. "You look good, kiddo," he says before he hugs her again. "I missed you."
> 
> Behind the bar, the oven beeps as it finishes heating the pie slice.


John smiled as he closed the door Sidney left open and walked around to Emis door, opening it for her. Offering a hand, he helped her out, once again noting that he perhaps looked at her legs a moment longer than he should have. 

I think we can check do a good deed today off our lists, he observed to Emi as he companionably slipped her arm around her waist. Id rush us in to see the reunion but Im not sure how ready you are to hear your new boyfriend try to explain away the tears in his eyes. Besides, it might be nice for them to have a moment before she feels the need to introduce us.

*Spoiler: Run out of rooftops?*
Show

Whos that on the roof?: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *8*


John glanced up at the roof across the street, noting some familiar silhouettes. It looks like you will get to meet Manny this evening, he observed, offering the Wing Commander a jaunty mock salute. I hope I wont look too drab by comparison. His tone was in jest but he felt some butterflies in his stomach at the thought. He knew she wasnt dating him for his stunning looks  not that he was bad looking but he was much, _much_ closer to the middle of the good looks scale than Manny was.

A lesser man would have let that get to him now and during their time in London, John reflected  especially one who had been given the role of wing man to a model and child actor who had been recognized and pursued by men and women at every club they visited. A more desperate man  like some of those who would try to associate themselves with the two of them  might have tried harder to make time with one of the women who had not made it into the inner circle of women who tried to close ranks around Manny. 

He had been too close to the Windsor Incident for him to consider himself anything more than damaged goods at the time and he had made sure to keep things casual. Some of the men at City of London had considered it odd but Dr. Higgins had reassured him that his caution was natural and his self-assessment was something he should listen to  if he didnt feel ready, he should not force something and regret it. In an early moment of personal interaction, Montcrieff had told him that she was glad he was watching out for himself and let drop that he had earned some respect from some of the women there by not using his proximity to Manny to use women who approached him but been turned back the way some of the other agents who occasionally went out with Manny tried to. 

That assurance had been one of the early signs that AEGIS had him under 24 hour surveillance. Given what had occurred, he could not blame them.

John shook his head, dragging his attention back to the present. Manny was a respecter of boundaries and, implausible as it seemed, Emi wanted to be with him. 

He turned and smiled as he opened the door for Emi. Shall we?

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> The bell overhead chimes as the door is pulled open. Sidney rushes in and finds her dad behind the counter. "Papa!" she yells as Scott meets her halfway in the dining room. The two of them embrace. When Sidney finally pulls away, Scott's shirt is wet from his daughter's tears. She wipes her eyes as she smiles up at her dad. 
> 
> Scott takes Sidney by the shoulders and looks at her. "You look good, kiddo," he says before he hugs her again. "I missed you."
> 
> Behind the bar, the oven beeps as it finishes heating the pie slice.


Manny watches the scene between them and thinks of The times he's seen his Father. It hasn't been recently even as He left London for the forseeable future. He hasn't spoken to his father in almost a year when he called the house to wish everyone a happy New Year and his father answered. He's been in more constant contact with his Mother and younger brother but everytime he hears his fathers voice he can feel an unbearable pain in his chest. His Disappointment. Disappointment that he took his father's livelihood and passion from him. 

He hears his father's voice in the Elder Ashford's words. "_I missed you._"




> John smiled as he closed the door Sidney left open and walked around to Emis door, opening it for her. Offering a hand, he helped her out, once again noting that he perhaps looked at her legs a moment longer than he should have. 
> 
> I think we can check do a good deed today off our lists, he observed to Emi as he companionably slipped her arm around her waist. Id rush us in to see the reunion but Im not sure how ready you are to hear your new boyfriend try to explain away the tears in his eyes. Besides, it might be nice for them to have a moment before she feels the need to introduce us.
> 
> *Spoiler: Run out of rooftops?*
> Show
> 
> Whos that on the roof?: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *8*
> 
> ...


Manny sees the salute and spots his friend. Returning a salute in kind. He grins as Emi walks through the door John holds for her. "Such Manners, I taught him well." He says with an exaggerated nod. 

"Let's head down." Manny says looking to Yuki and Aeryn. Before descending the roof. _Let's meet this woman who's stolen your heart, John._

"Good evening everyone." Manny says with a casual wave as the chime finishes. "Glad to see you're safe, Sidney." Manny smiles confidently and nods to Mr. Ashford.

----------


## big teej

*Coffee..... Night?*

Raphael stalks out of the alleyway and watches Sidney sprint into the coffee shop.  Despite himself, he feels a smile tug at his lips.  He moves to fall into step with Stella as they follow her friend into the coffee shop. 

"It's nice to feel like we got..."  the vampire pauses and glances skyward a moment.  "...A clean win for a change."  

The warm and fuzzies he was cultivating watching the reunion wither as a traitorous thought crosses his mind.  _No such reunion waits for_  you, _Cassandra made sure of that._

Raphael scratches at his nose with a thumb, plastering his poker face back on.  He reaches out and takes Stella's hand, trying to salvage the fleeting feeling.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Officers on scene said they found a few pounds of cocaine and several stolen guns on the property, so good job getting that off the street, even if it was inadvertent, Varga says. What happened to the vehicle? If you have the plate and the VIN, I can look to see if its stolen.


Redline sighs. "Yeah, sorry about the mess back there. Everything happened so fast after the fight started. Didn't even think to keep their product undamaged so we could turn it over to you guys as evidence."

"The Monte? I'm pretty sure my stunt double's still driving it around. I didn't get a good look at it before they took off but I can get him to send the info over to you. I _did_ pick these up before leaving though. Figured someone would need'em." Redline says, removing the set of keys from his jacket pocket with a small flourish. "Which reminds me. There's something I wanted to ask you once we get through all of this. No rush though, It's not like I've got anywhere else to be."

*Drop Off*




> His gaze darts away from Louis in the mirror, returning to the window and hes silent for several minutes. Just when Louis thinks Rykers not going to answer, the former villain replies, The way I left Aria was pretty ****ty. And hearin about how shes struggled since then makes me feel somethin. Bad, I guess. Like I know that what happened wasnt my fault, but I still feel like I should help her out somehow.
> 
> He pauses. That, and she still has feelings for me. She let me know, while we were at the hospital. ****in kissed me, and I well, I didnt stop her.
> 
> Like, what the **** am I supposed to do? Ryker says, getting more heated. Sid, shes my ****in world, ya know? Shes everything to me the only girl thats known all the bad **** about me and still stuck by my side. After waitin so long to see her again, I dont know what Id do without her. But I just ****in made out with my ex. The **** was I thinkin?
> 
> He lets out a deep sigh as he looks down at his lap. You know what? **** it forget I said anything, Ryker mutters. Lemme out here. Ill walk the rest of the way.


Louis slowly turns his head to look back at Ryker from the front seat in mild disbelief before he remembers that he's driving. He snaps his head back to look at the road and drives in silence for a few seconds as he finds somewhere to park. The hero brings the Monte Carlo to a stop along a quiet side street.

"Hey I know this whole situation's got you pretty [email protected]#$%^ right now but could you listen to me for a sec? I'm only askin' for a minute or less." The hero requests as he looks back at his partner in the mirror.

"Look I ain't a therapist and I'm not trying to be but I think you've got a lot to unpack after today... well, the past year or so actually. Technically I'm not supposed to let you outta my sight but if you need some time to clear your head I'm not gonna stop you. Just meet me back at the base once you get your bike alright?"

Louis unlocks the back door for Ryker and waits for an answer in any format.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Scott smiles as he goes to unlock the front door. "Only once. I heard something upstairs when I knew Sidney was at school about three years ago. I went into the apartment, and he'd heard me, so he was getting up from the couch to look. I hit his shoulder and the bat shattered. Not that it hurt him, but he was a lot more careful after that. I knew he was staying here with Sidney for a while, but he never let me hear him again."
> 
> He returns to the back of the bar and pulls out a pie tin from the dessert display underneath. He cuts into it and pulls out a large slice, setting it on a metal tray before putting it in a small oven to heat up.


Keith forces himself to stifle a laugh. He figured it would have happened at least the once but he never thought there would be someone Ryker was scared of like that. But the thought has him ready to bust a guy still. Freakin' Don E. and his beanbag rounds for stealth training.

"I shouldn't laugh but that's pretty funny! Though, pretty sure my old boss and coach would have pelted me with bean bag rounds for tonight." Keith chuckled a bit. "I think I can see the look on his face from it. Doubt he ever told Sidney that too."

Keith watches as the pie is placed in the oven and smiles.

"Her favorite?"




> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> The bell overhead chimes as the door is pulled open. Sidney rushes in and finds her dad behind the counter. "Papa!" she yells as Scott meets her halfway in the dining room. The two of them embrace. When Sidney finally pulls away, Scott's shirt is wet from his daughter's tears. She wipes her eyes as she smiles up at her dad. 
> 
> Scott takes Sidney by the shoulders and looks at her. "You look good, kiddo," he says before he hugs her again. "I missed you."
> 
> Behind the bar, the oven beeps as it finishes heating the pie slice.


Keith smiles as he watches the reunion, though he felt even more like an intruder since the others were still outside waiting. It was good that they had gotten to complete this as well on a happy note. Even if Sidney did have to head back to base afterwards. Seemed like this day went on for forever but the number of families brought back together was worth it.

More than anything, Keith knew what they all had to do now. Find Vibrato, clear Sidney's name for the kidnapping, and make sure she could live here well enough. Someone might have an objection to it, but that could be something to talk about much later. Not all of Iron Station's heroes were like Seraph, Harbinger, or even Apex. He was surprised Eidolon was as nice about the situation as well. Then again, he was Emi's dad.

_Uncle, you'd be so proud of this right now._

"Glad you're safe, Sidney!"




> "Good evening everyone." Manny says with a casual wave as the chime finishes. "Glad to see you're safe, Sidney." Manny smiles confidently and nods to Mr. Ashford.


He was torn from his thoughts when the chime ended and saw Manny, Yuki, and Aeryn walking in. He half waved at his new teammate, who he was pretty sure would be giving him a lecture later on illegal activity.

"Glad y'all are alright too." He says with a nod to Stella, Raph. Emi, and John.

Keith couldn't help but feel like he was forgetting something mildly important at this moment though with everything going on. _Eh, it'll come back to me._

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Are you the weepy type? Emi asks with a half smile as they walk toward the shop. I wouldnt have guessed that. She stops briefly as John mentions Manny, waiting for him to look at her before continuing. John, hes not my type. You have nothing to worry about.

She turns and kisses her boyfriend, holding his face in her hands. I chose you, remember? she whispers to him as she rubs her fingers from his shoulders to his elbows. She gives him another smile before taking his hand and heading into the shop.

*Keith* 
I told her about it, Scott says with a grin. Im pretty sure it was a matter of pride for him not to get caught again. That, or Sidney would have been upset with him if she had to keep picking up the shattered remains of a bat every time I heard him.

He glances over at the oven. Yeah. Apples always been her favorite.

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Stella makes a guess at what Raphael is thinking and holds his hand a little tighter. Her eyes get a little watery as Sidney reunites with her dad. 

Scott looks up, confused as more and more people enter his shop. Sidney smiles at him. These are the people that have been helping me, she explains. I uhmm dont know if they want me to use their real names though, so Ill let them introduce themselves.

He glances around the room and spots Stella and gives her a wide grin. Stella! How have you been? He asks. 

Stella lets go of Raphaels hand and goes to hug Scott. Better than I have been.

Sidney walks behind her dad and starts to rearrange some the chairs around the largest leather couch so that everyone has a place to sit.

----------


## mmdeforrest

[QUOTE=InTheMachine;25622300]*John*
Are you the weepy type? Emi asks with a half smile as they walk toward the shop. I wouldnt have guessed that. 

Its been known to happen, John confesses, although not so much for me to claim to be the type. But given how integral we have been to her getting this far, and given the day that I have had, its a greater than normal chance.




> She stops briefly as John mentions Manny, waiting for him to look at her before continuing. John, hes not my type. You have nothing to worry about. 
> 
> She turns and kisses her boyfriend, holding his face in her hands. I chose you, remember? she whispers to him as she rubs her fingers from his shoulders to his elbows. She gives him another smile before taking his hand and heading into the shop.


I know, John replied. Im still getting used to the wonder of that and I am not over the shock of an armchair historian math nerd being your type. Add to that my fair bit of experience at fading into the background with women while he is around  even if I was kind of glad for it at the time  and the usual nerves of introducing friends and hoping they get on. He shrugged and smiled as he reached for the door. Lets just say that Mannys occasional characterization of me as being high strung feels a little more accurate than I would care to admit.




> *Ashford Coffee Bar*Scott looks up, confused as more and more people enter his shop. Sidney smiles at him. These are the people that have been helping me, she explains. I uhmm dont know if they want me to use their real names though, so Ill let them introduce themselves.
> 
> He glances around the room and spots Stella and gives her a wide grin. Stell! How have you been? He asks. 
> 
> Stella lets go of Raphaels hand and goes to hug Scott. Better than I have been.
> 
> Sidney walks behind her dad and starts to rearrange some the chairs around the largest leather couch so that everyone has a place to sit.


Good evening, Mr. Ashford, John said extending his hand as he and Emi walked up to him. If my instincts say I can trust Sidney I suspect that will apply to you as well. Im John Kelley, late of London and Providence, Rhode Island. May I present you to Emilia Shaw, also known as Siren? Im sure you know her by sight and reputation, of course. Shes been helping Sidney.

John glanced back and gave Manny a smile and a nod as he entered.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Scotts hand swallows Johns as he shakes it with a firm grip. Scott Ashford. Nice to meet you. His eyes widen as John introduces Emi. _The_ Emilia Shaw? he asks. Im honored.  Thank you for helping my daughter.

Emi smiles as she shakes his hand. Its my pleasure, Mr. Ashford.

Scott looks around again and sees another familiar face. He thinks for a moment, trying to place Yuki as Emi excuses herself and takes a seat at the end of the couch. 

Yuki bows to him. Im Yuki Kitagawa, she says before gesturing to Aeryn. This is my friend Aeryn.

You usually come in on Mondays, Scott replies, with your boyfriend, right? Uhmm Drake? The serious one?

He wasnt my boyfriend until last weekend, but yes, Yuki says as her cheeks heat up.

Sidney bustles around, closing the blinds. Once shes done, she gives Emi a guilty look as she heads over to the couch. Can I get you anything?

An ice water please, Emi answers. And some vanilla ice cream if you have it. Thank you Sidney.

Sidney nods and heads back behind the bar into the kitchen.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> I told her about it, Scott says with a grin. Im pretty sure it was a matter of pride for him not to get caught again. That, or Sidney would have been upset with him if she had to keep picking up the shattered remains of a bat every time I heard him.
> 
> He glances over at the oven. Yeah. Apples always been her favorite.
> 
> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Stella makes a guess at what Raphael is thinking and holds his hand a little tighter. Her eyes get a little watery as Sidney reunites with her dad. 
> 
> Scott looks up, confused as more and more people enter his shop. Sidney smiles at him. These are the people that have been helping me, she explains. I uhmm dont know if they want me to use their real names though, so Ill let them introduce themselves.
> ...


Keith nods and smiles. "Probably the bat splinters. Nothing again Ryker's pride, but I could see her getting angry at all the remains."

When Sidney mentions everyone introducing themselves, Keith rubs the back of his head.

"He already knows mine anyway. And thankfully no bat splinters to pick up! 




> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scotts hand swallows Johns as he shakes it with a firm grip. Scott Ashford. Nice to meet you. His eyes widen as John introduces Emi. _The_ Emilia Shaw? he asks. Im honored.  Thank you for helping my daughter.
> 
> Emi smiles as she shakes his hand. Its my pleasure, Mr. Ashford.
> 
> Scott looks around again and sees another familiar face. He thinks for a moment, trying to place Yuki as Emi excuses herself and takes a seat at the end of the couch. 
> 
> Yuki bows to him. Im Yuki Kitagawa, she says before gesturing to Aeryn. This is my friend Aeryn.
> 
> ...


He couldn't help but smile seeing all his friends and teammates coming in and introducing themselves. He thought he would have seen John disguise himself again, though, that would have probably seemed odd given that Emi was there too. He looks over at Manny, Yuki, and Aeryn kinda sheepishly.

"Please do me a favor and don't tell a guy named Don if he calls for me about that mishap. Glad as I am it happened, I'd rather not wake up to the guy in our base shouting 'stealth drill'."

He did look back at Emi mildly concerned, though that seemed to be a bit par for the course sometimes with her abilities that he could remember some.

"Also, sorry, Emi. I'll make it up to you and John about the picture perfect ending he had planned." He probably also needed to apologize to Manny later, but that could wait. There was still the ever important thing he was forgetting that he couldn't quite grasp.

"Oh right, John." Keith said turning to him. "Seraph and them finish off the Raeksha?"

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scotts hand swallows Johns as he shakes it with a firm grip. Scott Ashford. Nice to meet you. His eyes widen as John introduces Emi. _The_ Emilia Shaw? he asks. Im honored.  Thank you for helping my daughter.
> 
> Emi smiles as she shakes his hand. Its my pleasure, Mr. Ashford.
> 
> Scott looks around again and sees another familiar face. He thinks for a moment, trying to place Yuki as Emi excuses herself and takes a seat at the end of the couch. 
> 
> Yuki bows to him. Im Yuki Kitagawa, she says before gesturing to Aeryn. This is my friend Aeryn.
> 
> ...


Manny walks over to Mr. Ashford and offers a hand. "Manny Vincent, A pleasure to meet you." I didn't get a chance to help Sidney directly but with John and Ms. Shaw's assistance, I'm sure she's has been in excellent care." He says with a smile. 

"May I offer you both some assistance? I can help getting things for people since you were gracious enough to host us on such a short notice and during a reunion, the least I can do is make sure you both get to enjoy each other's company." Manny says, looking to John for backup.

"Ahh-- With your blessing, of course. Mr Ashford." Manny quickly tacked on looking to him for approval.

----------


## mmdeforrest

They did, Keith, John replied. Seraph said he would try to stop in and say hello over an espresso in a little bit. 




> "May I offer you both some assistance? I can help getting things for people since you were gracious enough to host us on such a short notice and during a reunion, the least I can do is make sure you both get to enjoy each other's company." Manny says, looking to John for backup.


John glanced over at Emi. I can help run orders out before introducing you, but my experience doesnt include operating an espresso machine. Anything that produces that much steam and pressure is probably not something to experiment with unsupervised. If the Ashfords dont mind pouring  or providing some on-the-job training, you and I can run the orders out until everyone is settled. 

John looked critically at his shoulder. I thought we agreed you would be getting some armor before your next mission.

----------


## HIDA

> They did, Keith, John replied. Seraph said he would try to stop in and say hello over an espresso in a little bit. 
> 
> 
> 
> John glanced over at Emi. I can help run orders out before introducing you, but my experience doesnt include operating an espresso machine. Anything that produces that much steam and pressure is probably not something to experiment with unsupervised. If the Ashfords dont mind pouring  or providing some on-the-job training, you and I can run the orders out until everyone is settled. 
> 
> John looked critically at his shoulder. I thought we agreed you would be getting some armor before your next mission.


"I can show you. My mother has become a coffee-- _aficionado_ over the years and when she has guests, the kitchen bears an uncanny familiarity to the space we're in." Manny says, trying to usher John into the kitchen. 

When John points out his shoulder and Missing fabric, Manny waves it off. "It's not often I have 2 sorties the same day. I meant to order something truly."

"What does everyone want?" Manny asks, heading to the kitchen and attempting to playfully shoo out Sidney.

----------


## Roguewolf

> They did, Keith, John replied. Seraph said he would try to stop in and say hello over an espresso in a little bit.


Keith smirks and nods, taking another bite from the cookies. After a sip of coffee, he sighs.

"Glad that's over and done with. Would have loved to pay that bug back again though."

Keith looks over his own shoulder and back at John as he is ushered by Manny.

"By the way, got a tailor you recommend for cloaks?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Keith looks over his own shoulder and back at John as he is ushered by Manny.
> 
> "By the way, got a tailor you recommend for cloaks?"


John glances over the various machines he had seen baristas use to measure out espresso, froth milk, and make coffee. He had seen it done and suspected he could figure it out if he had to but was doubtful that his brews would be up to snuff  at least when compared to what Sidney and her father could produce. 

If you say so, Manny, he said, following his friend behind the bar. I could manage a Moka or a consumer-grade unit but they dont include this many extra buttons and dials for measuring the pressure.

He glanced toward the counter at Keith. Not yet but I will have someone who can help soon. My old family friend Jeffery is studying fashion and design at the Rhode Island School of Design. Emi agreed to let him design something for her for one of his classes and he has been hoping to design something for Manny as well  although his motives for asking for that job are somewhat suspect. Im sure he could work with you on something.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
After Scott shakes Mannys hand, he gives him a slight smile. Nah, you boys go sit. Sidney and I will take care of everybody.

Sidney returns to the front with a black apron on, carrying a large insulated metal cup with a lid and straw, and a bowlful of vanilla ice cream. She gestures with her bowl hand in a shooing motion. Out of the kitchen you two. Papa and I got this.

Once shes dropped off Emis items, she goes around and take orders from everyone and writes them on a ticket. Scott grabs a small remote from behind the bar and turns on the sounds system, filling the shop with smooth jazz at a low volume.

Once she has everyones orders, Sidney and Scott move like a well oiled machine behind the bar, like they just did this yesterday, rather than almost 2 years ago. The both have easy smiles, and talk quietly between themselves as they work.

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> After Scott shakes Mannys hand, he gives him a slight smile. Nah, you boys go sit. Sidney and I will take care of everybody.
> 
> Sidney returns to the front with a black apron on, carrying a large insulated metal cup with a lid and straw, and a bowlful of vanilla ice cream. She gestures with her bowl hand in a shooing motion. Out of the kitchen you two. Papa and I got this.
> 
> Once shes dropped off Emis items, she goes around and take orders from everyone and writes them on a ticket. Scott grabs a small remote from behind the bar and turns on the sounds system, filling the shop with smooth jazz at a low volume.
> 
> Once she has everyones orders, Sidney and Scott move like a well oiled machine behind the bar, like they just did this yesterday, rather than almost 2 years ago. The both have easy smiles, and talk quietly between themselves as they work.


Manny puts his hands up in cheerful resignation and a big smile. "Alright, alright. We'll go sit." Manny takes a seat by Aeryn and Yuki and across from John and Emi. He looks back at the father and daughter and can help but put his head down and smile. "They haven't missed a beat, have they?" He says, looking back at the group.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny puts his hands up in cheerful resignation and a big smile. "Alright, alright. We'll go sit." Manny takes a seat by Aeryn and Yuki and across from John and Emi. He looks back at the father and daughter and can help but put his head down and smile. "They haven't missed a beat, have they?" He says, looking back at the group.


Not at all, John observed, smiling. Watching them, I suspect they are enjoying this more than they would sitting here listening to you and me dirtying more dishes than they would.

He turned to Emi and was lost for a moment looking at her as she had a spoonful of her ice cream, recalling the contentment he had felt as their auras mingled. Glancing back towards the bar, he watched with more than natural vision at the interplay between the auras of the father and daughter. He had not yet mastered that art of seeing, being only able to sense his own aura  and those it interacted with  with any certainty. As faint as his vision was, there was a delight as they mingled and shifted, helping them direct each other as they shared the narrow space.

He quickly turned back as Emi lowered her spoon. Where are my manners? He asked Emi. Please allow me to present Manny Vincent, code name Izulu. Manny, this is um, he looked down, grinning a little foolishly. This is Emilia Shaw, code name Siren. I know you know one another by reputation and from various forms of media, but it is still my pleasure to introduce you to her.

John felt certain that Manny would not be upset at being placed in the lower social role when John was introducing him to Emi. It was true that she likely did outrank all of them on the social hierarchy on both sides of the pond  although Yuki might be a societal peer to her. He doubted Mr. Ashford noticed  if he was even aware of such social niceties given that were not employed often, if at all, on this side of the pond. Manny might know  as might Raphael and Yuki, whose homeland was much more formal than here. Ayern might have received notice of that in his briefings before coming to Earth.

Zylas would know, of course, but John was not planning to make those introductions unless there were a serious change in plans. 

If Manny did notice, he suspected that his friend would understand why he did it and limit his reaction to some good natured chiding about his putting Emi on a pedestal.

----------


## big teej

*All Bases Covered:*

Raphael makes a show of examining the decor before focusing his attention back on Scott and shrugging.  "Name's Raphael.  They did the heavy lifting"  He says nodding at John and Emilia.  

He quickly finds a seat on the couch next to Stella.  Watching Sidney and her father work their magic, Raphael surreptitiously pulls his phone from his pocket and takes a few pictures of Sidney in her element.  

He leans over and nudges Stella and scrolls back and forth through the handful of pictures.  "I heard John say Ryker had crawled into a bottle.  I figure seeing Sidney be..."  He looks up at the on-off villainess again and smiles.  "normal, might do him some good.  Which one of these do you think is best?"

----------


## HIDA

> Not at all, John observed, smiling. Watching them, I suspect they are enjoying this more than they would sitting here listening to you and me dirtying more dishes than they would.
> 
> He turned to Emi and was lost for a moment looking at her as she had a spoonful of her ice cream, recalling the contentment he had felt as their auras mingled. Glancing back towards the bar, he watched with more than natural vision at the interplay between the auras of the father and daughter. He had not yet mastered that art of seeing, being only able to sense his own aura  and those it interacted with  with any certainty. As faint as his vision was, there was a delight as they mingled and shifted, helping them direct each other as they shared the narrow space.
> 
> He quickly turned back as Emi lowered her spoon. Where are my manners? He asked Emi. Please allow me to present Manny Vincent, code name Izulu. Manny, this is um, he looked down, grinning a little foolishly. This is Emilia Shaw, code name Siren. I know you know one another by reputation and from various forms of media, but it is still my pleasure to introduce you to her.
> 
> John felt certain that Manny would not be upset at being placed in the lower social role when John was introducing him to Emi. It was true that she, with the exception of Ayern, likely did outrank all of them on the social hierarchy on both sides of the pond  although Yuki might be a societal peer to her. He doubted Mr. Ashford noticed  if he was even aware of such social niceties given that were not employed often, if at all, on this side of the pond. Manny might know  as might Raphael and Yuki, whose homeland was much more formal than here. Ayern might have received notice of that in his briefings before coming to Earth  especially given his own social station, which he was scrupulously ignoring.
> 
> Zylas would know, of course, but John was not planning to make those introductions unless there were a serious change in plans. 
> ...


"Ah yes. Lady Shaw, a pleasure to make your acquaintance." Manny says, with a gesture. "John's told me so little about you. I hope you'll be able to fill me in since my friend's head has been firmly in the clouds at your recent acknowledgement of one another. I'm sure he's been nothing but a gentleman." Giving a cheeky grin to John as he graciously accepts his cafe au lait from Sidney.

Manny closed his eyes as the coffee warmed his core on this chilly autumn night.  He let out a contented sigh. "Beautiful roast."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Stella flicks through Raphaels pictures before choosing the one that she thinks looks the best. You may want to wait until we get back to send him that or show it to him, she says quietly. I think hell really like it, but Mimi nous a prévenu qu'il menaçait de fondre à porte pour venir la retrouver.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

Warned us that he was threatening to melt to door down to come find her


Emi takes another bite of ice cream before carefully patting her mouth with a napkin as John introduces her. A pleasure Manny. Youre right, John has been nothing but a gentleman. What would you like to know about me?

Sidney comes around and hands out three more drinks to Aeryn, Yuki, and Stella. One chai, one green tea latte, one Java chip, she says in a low voice, mostly to herself, as she gives them to each person.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> After Scott shakes Mannys hand, he gives him a slight smile. Nah, you boys go sit. Sidney and I will take care of everybody.
> 
> Sidney returns to the front with a black apron on, carrying a large insulated metal cup with a lid and straw, and a bowlful of vanilla ice cream. She gestures with her bowl hand in a shooing motion. Out of the kitchen you two. Papa and I got this.
> 
> Once shes dropped off Emis items, she goes around and take orders from everyone and writes them on a ticket. Scott grabs a small remote from behind the bar and turns on the sounds system, filling the shop with smooth jazz at a low volume.
> 
> Once she has everyones orders, Sidney and Scott move like a well oiled machine behind the bar, like they just did this yesterday, rather than almost 2 years ago. The both have easy smiles, and talk quietly between themselves as they work.
> 
> ...


Keith sat back at the bar watching everyone, waiting for their orders to come back before he continued with what Scott had given him. He was rather content sitting there listening to the conversations going on, and for seeing John talk almost normally with Manny. Seemed like they definitely knew how to rib each other.

Even at John's response of the tailor, Keith couldn't help but grin.

"No rush at all! This one just takes a bit more willpower." Keith mentions as the cloak of shadows fades back. "Granted the actual shadow _should_ be useful. A fabric one comes in handy."

He couldn't help but smirk at the comments. He glanced over to check out the well oiled machine that were the Ashfords. They never missed a beat, and knew exactly what the other was up to. He figured with it being in Sidney's blood, she'd remember it all anyway. And seeing the scene made him want to clear her name even more.

 Keith tilted his head towards Aeryn and Yuki.

"How are y'all holdin' up? Still feelin' alright, Aeryn?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*



> *Q&A*
> Redline sighs. "Yeah, sorry about the mess back there. Everything happened so fast after the fight started. Didn't even think to keep their product undamaged so we could turn it over to you guys as evidence."
> 
> "The Monte? I'm pretty sure my stunt double's still driving it around. I didn't get a good look at it before they took off but I can get him to send the info over to you. I _did_ pick these up before leaving though. Figured someone would need'em." Redline says, removing the set of keys from his jacket pocket with a small flourish. "Which reminds me. There's something I wanted to ask you once we get through all of this. No rush though, It's not like I've got anywhere else to be."


The detective shrugs. Job hazard, he says with a half smile. He leans back in his chair. It would be good if I could get the VIN for the car sooner rather than later. Anything stand out to you in the fight? Varga asks as he looks back at his computer. Looks like Leo had some serious injuries.




> *Drop Off*
> Louis slowly turns his head to look back at Ryker from the front seat in mild disbelief before he remembers that he's driving. He snaps his head back to look at the road and drives in silence for a few seconds as he finds somewhere to park. The hero brings the Monte Carlo to a stop along a quiet side street.
> 
> "Hey I know this whole situation's got you pretty [email protected]#$%^ right now but could you listen to me for a sec? I'm only askin' for a minute or less." The hero requests as he looks back at his partner in the mirror.
> 
> "Look I ain't a therapist and I'm not trying to be but I think you've got a lot to unpack after today... well, the past year or so actually. Technically I'm not supposed to let you outta my sight but if you need some time to clear your head I'm not gonna stop you. Just meet me back at the base once you get your bike alright?"
> 
> Louis unlocks the back door for Ryker and waits for an answer in any format.


Ryker pauses after Louis speaks. Im gonna take the long way. Ill be back in 45. He pushes the passenger seat forward and climbs out of the Monte Carlo, but before he closes the door, he says quietly, Thanks Louis.

He shuts the door and heads down the street toward his bike, sticking his hands deep in his pockets. 

*Back at Base*
As promised, Ryker pulls into the garage about 45 minutes later. He parks his bike and goes to find Louis in the lounge. Leaning in the doorway, he crosses his arms, looking down at the floor. Here I am, Louis. Lets talk.

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Aeryn smiles as he takes a drink from his mug. Im doing really good now. Sidney made my drink extra hot, too.

*Spoiler: Keith- Notice TN 4*
Show

Aeryns eyes are brighter now, but still a dark orange


Yuki nods to Keith. Im glad no one else ended up hurt and that youre alright, Aeryn. Im sorry Wolf and I werent there to help you.

The alien turns his bright smile over to his teammate. Dont worry about it, Yuki. You guys had civilians to save.

Still, she replies, sipping her latte. Im just glad youre okay. She looks at Sidney and Scott, watching them for a moment. Its good to see her so happy.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*Emi takes another bite of ice cream before carefully patting her mouth with a napkin as John introduces her. A pleasure Manny. Youre right, John has been nothing but a gentleman. What would you like to know about me?
> 
> Sidney comes around and hands out three more drinks to Aeryn, Yuki, and Stella. One chai, one green tea latte, one Java chip, she says in a low voice, mostly to herself, as she gives them to each person.


Johns eyes darted around the table, trying two help fill in the gaps in the conversations he was half-overhearing. Raphael appeared to be planning something cheeky, given the mildly reproving look that had flickered across Stellas face. Ayern appeared to have taken a serious hit in their encounter with the raeksha earlier and have been healed up. There was a sense that there was something non-standard about the healing process that he should look into later so that he could be prepared to offer aid, should it ever become necessary. Keith was remaining oddly aloof from the group by not moving from his perch at the coffee bar  although that was not necessarily out of character for him and it preserved a kind of pride of place based on his having secured their arrival with Mr. Ashford.

Of primary concern, however, was Manny and Emis conversation. He was torn between wanting that to go well and wanting to somehow shelter her from the crowd. He recalled how much of a strain her first healing had been but had no way of knowing how much of a strain this session had been. Yes, he had been able to quickly provide her with Tylenol (Note to Self: Refill Tylenol container when returning to base and add a small container of water sufficient for one dose to that pouch.). Perhaps he should add a new pouch and store some freeze-dried ice cream in case she needed it in the future. Unless, of course, the feel and the temperature of the ice cream was an important part of the healing process. (Note to Self: Refine Ice Cream Summoning Spell to include transformation of freeze dried ice cream into a bowl of the real thing.).

My apologies for not preparing a written briefing for you to review once you woke up this afternoon, John noted to Manny wryly as he reached up to caress the spot near the base of her skull that responded to his massage on Sunday. I thought I would have more than 24 hours to prepare a briefing about her for you.

In his minds eye, John glanced at the table next to the door of his Mind Palace. In the basket, just below the space where keys hung, there was a bottle of Tylenol, a small vial of water in a flexible plastic container not unlike the ones used by the Apollo astronauts or Raphael, and a small foil-wrapped packet of dehydrated ice cream.

His mind flickered back to the here and now and he glanced at the doorway, wondering when Seraph would arrive. He briefly hoped he would be able to help Emi but then recalled that he had not moved to do so on Sunday.

----------


## HIDA

> Emi takes another bite of ice cream before carefully patting her mouth with a napkin as John introduces her. A pleasure Manny. Youre right, John has been nothing but a gentleman. What would you like to know about me?


Manny let's a reassuring smile slip at her mention of John being a perfect gentleman. _Glad to see slinking about town with me didn't hamper his sense too much._

"Well I'd ask how you two met but given John's penchant for working well after the whistle, I assume it was here and on the job. Since I'd not known him to court anyone during our time together in London." Manny says before taking another sip of coffee. "How is it you've made it here of all places?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Aeryn smiles as he takes a drink from his mug. Im doing really good now. Sidney made my drink extra hot, too.
> 
> *Spoiler: Keith- Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Aeryns eyes are brighter now, but still a dark orange
> 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: My, what orange eyes you have Aeryn*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *9* 1d6o6+2 *7*



Keith smiled and nodded as Aeryn and Yuki responded. It was good that Sidney had made his drink extra hot, and he even began to wonder if she knew something may have been up. Or did she think that because of his powers he would prefer it hotter than most of the others.

It did feel a bit odd though. He normally felt on the outskirts of his teams, but he didnt quite realize just how much distance he had put between himself and the others until he saw extra spots at the table. They were all his friends, and he should stop standing on the sidelines.

Then again, Emi did seem like she was exhausted, and he felt concerned for the extra strain that had come about today. Still, he decided to grab his cup and plate and move over to the table. He found an open spot to not be as standoffish to everyone else. It was a celebration, and they should all be together.

He turned to Aeryn and smiled.

Glad to hear! Still just gonna worry about ya. He then turned to Yuki. Me too. Think we all went into a frenzy right after. Just glad you and Wolf managed to get the civilians as safe as possible while we finished up.

He turned his gaze over to the family working behind the counter. He felt a twinge of longing for part of the family hed never know again. But also wondered if he might just be able to make those memories with his uncle now. It was also really good to see the color returning to Aeryns eyes.

Keith just smiled softly. Yeah, it really is. They both needed this, and think we did too.

Keith turns to both Yuki and Aeryn. You both probably already know Im a sucker for helpin anyone in need. And sorry for earlier, if I worried yall. Did yall just trust me to know what was goin on and to not get in too deep?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Keith is attempting to trigger a sharing celebration but asking if he has Aeryn or Yuki (GM choice) if he has their respect (phrasing as trust since theres not really a nice way to ask if you have their respect).

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Mannys the one that organized everyone. Without him there, I dont know if they would have listened to Wolf and I, Yuki says as her expression turns slightly melancholy. She does smile at Keith though. I was worried about you, but if I didnt trust you, I would have gone in after you, she replies as Aeryn nods along with her. 

_OOC: Keith triggers a celebration and gains Influence over Yuki (if he didnt have it already)_

Emi shifts away from Johns hand as she takes a drink of water before answering Manny. Youre right, we did meet on the job, she replies with a slight smile. As to how I came to be here, Ive been in the US since I was about ten years old, attending boarding school up in New York. I spent some time with my father and brother in Aeon City, but ultimately Myriad assigned both my brother and I here to Iron Station. I wont say I wasnt a little disappointed, but I am glad that they did so, since I got to meet John.

The bell over the door chimes again, and Seraph walks in. His tight expression softens upon seeing the scene inside and he gives everyone a small wave. 

Scott pales as he sees who it is, but manages to calmly walks out from behind the bar to greet West Sides Team Lead. Scott Ashford, sir, he says as he offers his hand to the much younger man. I want to thank you for helping out my daughter.

Please, call me James, Seraph says as he shakes Scotts hand. Sidneys been wonderful. After hearing what shes gone through, how could I not help her out? Well do everything we can to get her name cleared.

O-okay, Scott says, slightly stunned. James. Uh, can I get you a coffee?

Seraph smiles at him. Ill take a red eye, with a little bit of cream. Im just starting my night.

Scott nods. Coming right up, he says before returning behind the bar. 

Seraph unbuckles his sword from his hip and takes a seat in one of the leather chairs that Sidney pulled up next to the couch, before he leans the scabbarded weapon against the arm. Im glad to see everyones in one piece after today. Youre looking better, Aeryn.

Yes sir, the alien replies as he takes another sip of tea. Did you destroy the demon?

The angel nods. Its dead. You all did a great job softening it up though.

*Spoiler: For those that are curious Seraphs sword description* 
Show

The guard and pommel of Seraphs sword is dark gray metal, with angelic runes inlayed in gold, while the handle is wrapped in black leather. Embedded in the cross guard between the upswept quillions is a multifaceted orange jewel the size of a chickens egg.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emi shifts away from Johns hand as she takes a drink of water before answering Manny. Youre right, we did meet on the job, she replies with a slight smile. As to how I came to be here, Ive been in the US since I was about ten years old, attending boarding school up in New York. I spent some time with my father and brother in Aeon City, but ultimately Myriad assigned both my brother and I here to Iron Station. I wont say I wasnt a little disappointed, but I am glad that they did so, since I got to meet John.
> 
> The bell over the door chimes again, and Seraph walks in. His tight expression softens upon seeing the scene inside and he gives everyone a small wave.


You cant be the hero to Emi all the time, John, he reassured himself as Emi shifted away from his touch and he clung to her words of affection for him. There were too many reasons why she might not want him to ease her muscles, he thought as he smiled and used his now freed hand to return Seraphs wave before setting his arm down to rest on the back of Emis chair: The pain points might be different from last time or they might be too sensitive at this stage. It might make her more vulnerable  emotionally or psychically. 

Or she might just not want that right now because she isnt in the mood. Shes a person  not a predictable machine. 

You got her to a place where she could have some ice cream, which will help. You got her to a place where she can see the tangible results of her work (Sidney being normal) and how it is impacting a larger community (Mr. Ashford and the rest of the team, who are clearly happy to see Sidney happy). Even Seraph is here to enjoy the fruits of her labor.

Despite all that, John recognized that he still wanted to be the good boyfriend. He had hoped she would glance at him and smile at the comfort he was providing to her and he would get that little rush at knowing he was offering what she needed before she asked. 

The problem, of course, was his lack of experience in relationships. Sure, he had learned how to be there from his female friends and his sister when they needed someone to listen to or support them but he suspected there was something  more he should be offering as a serious boyfriend. And while their relationship (conveniently tied to how long they had known one another) was still less than a week old  a timeframe that made the label serious seem like he was overreaching, his having been chosen to be the one she kissed first felt like it made it so. 

His habit of referring to her family as future in-laws  and the trust she and her father had extended to him in accepting his help with Mrs. Shaws condition  seemed to underscore that point.

Things had moved quickly  and, given his plans, were likely to accelerate. It was outstripping his knowledge of how to act in his newfound role. 

She said they would learn together, he reminded himself as he half-reached for a cup that wasnt yet there.

With the hand that bore the mark of his kayal. 

Together, John. You will work on it together.

If she didnt expect him to be perfect, he shouldnt expect it of himself either.

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Mannys the one that organized everyone. Without him there, I dont know if they would have listened to Wolf and I, Yuki says as her expression turns slightly melancholy. She does smile at Keith though. I was worried about you, but if I didnt trust you, I would have gone in after you, she replies as Aeryn nods along with her. 
> 
> _OOC: Keith triggers a celebration and gains Influence over Yuki (if he didnt have it already)_
> 
> Emi shifts away from Johns hand as she takes a drink of water before answering Manny. Youre right, we did meet on the job, she replies with a slight smile. As to how I came to be here, Ive been in the US since I was about ten years old, attending boarding school up in New York. I spent some time with my father and brother in Aeon City, but ultimately Myriad assigned both my brother and I here to Iron Station. I wont say I wasnt a little disappointed, but I am glad that they did so, since I got to meet John.


"That is a sweet bit of serendipity." Manny says, taking another measured sip of his drink. Looking back at John, He grins. "Hopefully you can help him with his--" Manny stops short as a figure approaches the door. 




> The bell over the door chimes again, and Seraph walks in. His tight expression softens upon seeing the scene inside and he gives everyone a small wave. 
> 
> Scott pales as he sees who it is, but manages to calmly walks out from behind the bar to greet West Sides Team Lead. Scott Ashford, sir, he says as he offers his hand to the much younger man. I want to thank you for helping out my daughter.
> 
> Please, call me James, Seraph says as he shakes Scotts hand. Sidneys been wonderful. After hearing what shes gone through, how could I not help her out? Well do everything we can to get her name cleared.
> 
> O-okay, Scott says, slightly stunned. James. Uh, can I get you a coffee?
> 
> Seraph smiles at him. Ill take a red eye, with a little bit of cream. Im just starting my night.
> ...


"Glad to see you're all in one piece, sir." Manny says. After Seraph takes his seat. "Quite the weapon you've got there. This isn't the holy equivalent of the Hope Diamond is it?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Mannys the one that organized everyone. Without him there, I dont know if they would have listened to Wolf and I, Yuki says as her expression turns slightly melancholy. She does smile at Keith though. I was worried about you, but if I didnt trust you, I would have gone in after you, she replies as Aeryn nods along with her. 
> 
> _OOC: Keith triggers a celebration and gains Influence over Yuki (if he didnt have it already)_


Keith smiles and rubs the back of his neck sheepishly. It was a stupid thing for him to ask, he should have known that. Of course they trusted him, even without knowing what Emi and the others did. Still, it was nice to hear it. He still remembered when Grayson had finally come to trust his judgment a bit, and it was still one of the highlights of his time in Iron Station.

"People act strangely when they're scared. Even the best intentions get twisted and it's hard to see what's going on in reality." Keith huffs a laugh. "Some people still treat me with contempt just because of darkness, but that's just because a lot of people don't understand that it's not inherently bad. I'm sure they would have calmed down eventually." He offers a reassuring smile.

"And, thank you Yuki. I'm glad to have your trust and friendship." Keith looks back at Scott for a second and chuckles. "The good news is that now we have a slightly funny story to tell since that ended well." He took another sip of coffee and offered them a cookie from the plate. He had held onto the one he was eating just in case someone else had wanted to try one.

"Wonder if John could help me get back into practice by using Don's old stealth drills. Could be entertaining."




> The bell over the door chimes again, and Seraph walks in. His tight expression softens upon seeing the scene inside and he gives everyone a small wave. 
> 
> Scott pales as he sees who it is, but manages to calmly walks out from behind the bar to greet West Sides Team Lead. Scott Ashford, sir, he says as he offers his hand to the much younger man. I want to thank you for helping out my daughter.
> 
> Please, call me James, Seraph says as he shakes Scotts hand. Sidneys been wonderful. After hearing what shes gone through, how could I not help her out? Well do everything we can to get her name cleared.
> 
> O-okay, Scott says, slightly stunned. James. Uh, can I get you a coffee?
> 
> Seraph smiles at him. Ill take a red eye, with a little bit of cream. Im just starting my night.
> ...


Keith looks up as the door chimes and sighs in relief seeing Seraph well enough. He nods as it's confirmed the Raeksha was dead.

"Glad to hear, and that y'all made it alright too." He eyes the sword for a moment and nods in agreement with Manny's question. "Wouldn't be surprised if it was. That sword is a work of art!"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Emi takes Johns hand and gives him a quick, reassuring smile. Her voice in Johns head is just a whisper, even quieter than it had been at 5th Chapter. _Thank you, John. I want you to massage my neck, but I dont want to make any embarrassing noises. Later, okay?_

You can put a monetary value on the Hope Diamond, the angel replies, glancing over at Manny. This stone is one of one. There are six in the world that are similar, but all of them are unique in their own way. I only know the location of one other.

Seraph grins at Keith as he picks up his sword. You havent even seen the best part, he says as he pulls the weapon a foot out of the scabbard to show off the blade. The metal is gray and black in a stunning braided pattern. 

Sidney stops by and drops off a black coffee for John, a white hot chocolate for Raphael and Seraphs red eye. She eyes the blade and whistles. I didnt even know you could make a sword look like that. Whered you get it?

Its a family heirloom, he answers and he slides the blade back down and sets it beside him again. Its been in the family for many many years.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Emi takes Johns hand and gives him a quick, reassuring smile. Her voice in Johns head is just a whisper, even quieter than it had been at 5th Chapter. _Thank you, John. I want you to massage my neck, but I dont want to make any embarrassing noises. Later, okay?_


_As you wish_, John projected back reassuringly  although he was beginning to wonder how much Emi was reading from his expression and how much she was picking up from him psychically  either subconsciously or as a low-level empath. Given the number of his almost surreptitious glances at her legs, he wasnt sure which of the two would be worse. While his poker face was not perfect, it was also true that Montcrieff could read him like a book. Emi had been working on her observational skills for over a decade  just as he had. _Ill add that to the list of things not to do with you in public or semi-public venues, just below snogging._ 

It might be nerve racking, but it was also comforting. They were well matched in that regard.

Of course, it was also true that this date threatened to extend past midnight with the questions and explanations they had been putting off: What her fathers reaction to the Madeira was; What she wanted to ask about Raphael (probably already answered) and the other denizens of 5th Chapter (possibly answered), and now a neck massage.

The last item seemed like the best place to start.

John noticed himself slipping his right hand below the table as Seraph drew his blade. He had noted it at his hip earlier today when it smoldered in the presence of Zylas. The way the light rippled along the alternating patterns on the blade made it seem to flow in the light, shifting like smoke and flowing like water all at once. It was magnificent and he was glad that, while it would be inaccurate to call it inert. it was at least still.

He had never seen its equal. Even the gemstone, which Seraph described.

Never seen its equal. _The Princess Bride_.

Oh Jesus, Mary, and Joseph. 

As you wish.



He took a steadying cup of coffee, risking raising his left hand above the tabletop (as if that would make a difference) so as to not let go of Emis hand.

He glanced at her, wondering if he had given anything away  at least anything he had not already given away.

Maybe if he quickly got involved in a land war in Asia it would distract her.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> You can put a monetary value on the Hope Diamond, the angel replies, glancing over at Manny. This stone is one of one. There are six in the world that are similar, but all of them are unique in their own way. I only know the location of one other.
> 
> Seraph grins at Keith as he picks up his sword. You havent even seen the best part, he says as he pulls the weapon a foot out of the scabbard to show off the blade. The metal is gray and black in a stunning braided pattern. 
> 
> Sidney stops by and drops off a black coffee for John, a white hot chocolate for Raphael and Seraphs red eye. She eyes the blade and whistles. I didnt even know you could make a sword look like that. Whered you get it?
> 
> Its a family heirloom, he answers and he slides the blade back down and sets it beside him again. Its been in the family for many many years.


Keith tilts his head hearing about the other stones. It almost sounded like the ones they had encountered, just as a holy counterpart? Maybe he was reading too much into it but the thought was interesting. He'd see about researching it later.

"Six in total? Still cool they can remain unique through the similarity. What do they do?" Keith realized he was rattling off questions and looked at the ground quickly. "S-sorry, sir. Curiosity is getting the better of me."

He looks back up and his eyes widen seeing the pattern on the blade. It was magnificent. The braid pattern was something you could only dream of seeing. Well until seeing that sword! He could see that Seraph took great care of it as well, and that it was a family heirloom? Just care was even more amazing.

"Whoa....." Keith couldn't help but say as Seraph slid the blade back into the scabbard. "That certainly is the best part. I feel honored getting to see that design up close too!" He had a wide grin on his face thinking about it. In fact, it gave him an idea of how to make his father's blade ability his own.

"Can tell its had a great deal of care taken with it too. Thank you for sharing that with us, Seraph!"

The idea of family heirlooms..... he felt himself reaching for his obsidian crow pendant. It was as close to a family heirloom as his now had. Things like that, you keep close at hand.

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Emi takes Johns hand and gives him a quick, reassuring smile. Her voice in Johns head is just a whisper, even quieter than it had been at 5th Chapter. _Thank you, John. I want you to massage my neck, but I dont want to make any embarrassing noises. Later, okay?_
> 
> You can put a monetary value on the Hope Diamond, the angel replies, glancing over at Manny. This stone is one of one. There are six in the world that are similar, but all of them are unique in their own way. I only know the location of one other.
> 
> Seraph grins at Keith as he picks up his sword. You havent even seen the best part, he says as he pulls the weapon a foot out of the scabbard to show off the blade. The metal is gray and black in a stunning braided pattern. 
> 
> Sidney stops by and drops off a black coffee for John, a white hot chocolate for Raphael and Seraphs red eye. She eyes the blade and whistles. I didnt even know you could make a sword look like that. Whered you get it?
> 
> Its a family heirloom, he answers and he slides the blade back down and sets it beside him again. Its been in the family for many many years.


"No Doubt. I have trouble imagining celestial beings doing most things by mundane standards, including appreciating the passage of time." Manny says, eyeing the blade again.  "Seraph I'd like a moment to speak with you before I adjourn. I'm in severe need of a shower." 

*Spoiler: Seraph's aside*
Show

Manny rubs his neck and peers around a bit. "I've a rather interesting question and don't know how to phrase it without it sounding a bit dodgy so i'll just ask and we can sort it out later. Do you think it would be ok for Sidney to stay here for the night. I can only think it would be a benefit for her to sleep in her own bed for the first time in 18 months. I can swing by and take her back to the compound or even chaperone if she start feeling off and act as a early warning of sorts. I know what its like to see loved one for the first time after you weren't sure you'd get to again and... I just want her to enjoy it as much as she can."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Emis smile widens, but she doesnt reply as she releases his hand to take another drink of her ice water. 

You usually cant see the pattern because its on fire, Seraph says with a chuckle. As for taking care of it, my ancestors would come and haunt me if I didnt. Not to mention he trails off, glancing back over at the weapon before he looks back up at Keith. The stone is life of the sword. I cant tell you much more than that. Erelim secrets, he says with a wink. 

The angel gets up to follow Manny when he asks for a moment, leaving his sword by his chair. 

*Manny*
Seraph listens to Mannys request and gives it an honest thought before he shakes his head. I get where youre coming from, but even just doing this is breaking the rules for her. Honestly, having her at the base at all is against AEGIS policy. I cant take the chance that shell run again, or have another episode. Emi cant bring Sidney out of that again tonight.

----------


## big teej

*Clever Title:*




> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Stella flicks through Raphaels pictures before choosing the one that she thinks looks the best. You may want to wait until we get back to send him that or show it to him, she says quietly. I think hell really like it, but Mimi nous a prévenu qu'il menaçait de fondre à porte pour venir la retrouver.
> 
> *Spoiler: Translation*
> Show
> 
> Warned us that he was threatening to melt to door down to come find her


Raphael gives Stella a look.  "What, and miss out on seeing his expression?"  He blows a raspberry "That." The vampire chuckles and slips his phone back into his pocket. 

Raphael takes a sip of his hot chocolate.  "This is a really nice contrast to earlier."  He observes. 

He glares at Seraph's sword when he leaves it unattended, but says nothing and tries to focus on the ambient conversation.

*Spoiler: The Character doesn't have Danger Sense....*
Show


*Spoiler: But the Player does....*
Show


Raphael is feeling inexplicably paranoid (certainly no justification with the week he's had) and should by some chance, _Something Dramatic_TM happen, his first action is going to be to snatch up that sword so nothing happens to it.  (and it can be wielded against his unholy flesh).  

He'll burn a card or a Move or Burn to make it happen if necessary. 

This includes any teammates who's curiosity gets the better of them.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Seraph listens to Mannys request and gives it an honest thought before he shakes his head. I get where youre coming from, but even just doing this is breaking the rules for her. Honestly, having her at the base at all is against AEGIS policy. I cant take the chance that shell run again, or have another episode. Emi cant bring Sidney out of that again tonight.


 Manny furrows his brow. "If we're breaking policy, What's the difference if she stays here under surveillance? You said yourself Emi's solution is out and If she walks back into the base and Ryker triggers all this again, did we do her any justice? We take her away from her Dad and then back to the one who started this whole little farce? Look at her, man. Let her be happy for the night. Please?"

*Spoiler: OOC: MASKS STUFF!*
Show

Attempting to convince(Provoke) Seraph(an NPC) into Not sending her back to deal with this stuff tonight 

allowing her a night of relative normalcy

Being happy with her dad.

8.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Emis smile widens, but she doesnt reply as she releases his hand to take another drink of her ice water. 
> 
> You usually cant see the pattern because its on fire, Seraph says with a chuckle. As for taking care of it, my ancestors would come and haunt me if I didnt. Not to mention he trails off, glancing back over at the weapon before he looks back up at Keith. The stone is life of the sword. I cant tell you much more than that. Erelim secrets, he says with a wink. 
> 
> The angel gets up to follow Manny when he asks for a moment, leaving his sword by his chair.


Keith smiles and nods thinking back to when he had saw pictures of Seraph in action. The sword was normally on fire and he had wanted to know more about it. Really he thought it was art of Seraphs power set.

He does nervously chuckle a bit at Seraphs insistence that his ancestors would haunt him. And the stone being the life of the sword. Maybe all the power came from it?

Can only imagine the threat of ancestors. Well, to a degree. Keith knew entirely just how those before could haunt you, but Seraph also knew that. At the comment of it being Erelim secrets, Keith just nodded.

Say no more, sir. I get the need for Erelim to keep those secrets. Am still curious but figure thats all sated for now. Thank you for the insight!

As Seraph gets up and leaves the sword there, Keiths eyes linger on it for a moment, before he turns to glance over to the bar. It finally hit him what he was forgetting, after seeing Emi and John, then Raph and Stella. He still needed to confirm the date plans!

Just as he pulled up his phone thinking about Kylies horses back home that she had told him about, he heard part of the conversation between Manny and Seraph.

*Spoiler: Thats some loud whispering*
Show

Notice: 1d6o6+2 *3* 1d6o6+2 *12*





> *Manny*
> Seraph listens to Mannys request and gives it an honest thought before he shakes his head. I get where youre coming from, but even just doing this is breaking the rules for her. Honestly, having her at the base at all is against AEGIS policy. I cant take the chance that shell run again, or have another episode. Emi cant bring Sidney out of that again tonight.


Keith took another sip of his remaining coffee as he nodded in agreement with both Seraph and Manny. They made good points as to why Sidney either needed to stay at her dads tonight, or even just return to base.

It was even more so true that they were breaking every protocol by having her at the base. No one outside them but Emi and Eidolon knew as far as he had heard. Or at least, if they did know, the others didnt ask him about it. He was thankful to avoid that inquisition at least.

It could do her a world of good to stay, and the void only knew what Ryker would do when he saw her next. Hopefully, he was being taken care of right now. Especially since someone had mentioned him crawling into a bottle!

Keith tilted his head and turned to Yuki.  She might know, and it would be impolite to ask Emi or John right now on their date.

Yuki, do you know of anywhere, maybe the outskirts of town that has like a stable area? Or horse trails? I have an idea. Not that Ive ever ridden a horse before. He was a bit nervous asking, though it was something Kylie would enjoy. If anyone else heard the conversation between Manny and Seraph, he'd let them interject.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Emis smile widens, but she doesnt reply as she releases his hand to take another drink of her ice water.


The broadened smile Emi had offered him was little too reminiscent of her father after he overheard him on Sunday for comfort, John thought as Emi raised her glass. Of course, any smile from her was enough to make him giddy, but this one had other possible meanings.

Okay, John. Calm down. The decision trees are completely in your favor here.

Emi is reading your reactions > She has seen you accept her decision. Has she noticed you noticing your Freudian slip? Yes > She has smiled and is amused at your ongoing attempts to stay calm in her presence. No > She has smiled at your being understanding and accepting of her.

All good.

Emi hears what you are thinking/feeling > Is she a fan of _The Princess Bride_? Yes > She is amused at your Freudian slip OR feels the same way and will ask you to fetch her a pitcher. No > Decision tree identical to reading your reactions.

All good. 

Its all good.

Unless you have to find a pitchet of water.

A carafe will do.

John glanced at her water to gauge how seriously he should take such a request. It could, after all, be a coincidence if she were to ask the question because she has run out of water. The question would only confirm her reciprocation of his feelings, via the film scene, if there was not a real need for the water. Unless, of course, she wanted to maintain the ambiguity or was uncertain if he was a fan of the film  which they had not discussed.

Note to self: Ask her what her favorite film is.

Later. Not now.

*Spoiler: It isnt so much eavesdropping as I couldnt help but overhear.*
Show

Notice Roll for Mannys Conversation: 1d10o10+4 *13* 1d6o6+4 *6*


Johns ears perked up at the conversation between Manny and Seraph. He wasnt exactly trying to listen in  his focus was drifting back to Seraphs sword  but nor were they being wholly secretive. While he resisted the thought of Sidney staying here, lest a passing police patrol inadvertently spied her and arrested her, it was also very Manny to try to come to the aid of a lady  especially a pretty one. 

Odd. He had never really thought of Sidney in those terms but it was factually correct.

John looked around the table, painfully aware of how much Emis efforts and his intelligence and his bravery had made this moment possible  even his bravery had been fueled by his Amulet, which was a product of his intelligence. There was no way for Manny to know what personal risks he had taken to bring them here  nor was this the time or place to raise those issues. He could be brought up to speed later. Nor was his thinking out of line. To a degree, John agreed with his thinking. The benefits, however, did not outweigh the risks.

Id love a closer look at Seraphs sword, John said quietly to Emi as he stood and carefully folded his left hand behind his back and offered her his right. What about you?

*Spoiler: Six stones? What do you mean there are six stones? Why hasnt anyone told me about this?*
Show

Occult Roll for Seraphs Sword  especially the 1 in six stones: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *16*
One Bennie Spent to Satisfy his curiosity


It bothered him a little that there were six stones  possible opposites to the ten Stones  and he had never even heard of them. One would have thought that Doctor Dee would have mentioned them. Of course, his interests had lain elsewhere when he was speaking with Uriel so perhaps the topic had just never come up.

How one might skip a gemstone similar in size and beauty to Cullinan I was something of a mystery, of course, but the good Doctor had less accessibility to Uriel than he had with Seraph.

More than anything, he thought while making his way around the table, carefully keeping the visible manifestation of his kayal behind his back, he was interested in the runes that were inscribed on the sword. There were so few written sources of Angelical and even fewer artifacts direct from Heaven. Did they record the name of the sword? Did they bind enchantments to the blade? There was still so much to learn.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
If anything happens, its my head on the chopping block, Manny, Seraph says with quiet emphasis as his wings pull tighter against his back.  She wont be safe here. Shes still a wanted fugitive and I dont want her going back to the Pit, just to stay here for a night. Its only been a week since she broke out of her transport police are still out looking for her. Ive had to head off ISPD once already. And we still dont know where the woman is that messed with her mind and broke it. I would either want myself or Harbinger here to watch her, if she was to stay. But I have patrols to do to take care of any other demons out tonight, and Harbingers getting his first nights sleep in a week.

Sometimes, you need to think with your head, and not just with your heart, the angel says, though not unkindly. Thats something my dad used to tell me all the time. I cant risk it. _Sidney_ cant risk it. So why risk it at all?

*Spoiler: OOC: Masks Things*
Show

Seraph is not susceptible to Mannys words, so his Provoke is negated the Move is still used, but gain a Potential. 

Seraph is also attempting to Shift Mannys Superior up and Mundane down. Accept the Label Shift or attempt to reject his Influence. 


*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Yuki pulls out her phone as Keith asks her about horse trails. She smiles slightly at Keith as Aeryn leans over to look at what she has pulled up. I dont know how to ride horses either, she says, but Google says theres place called Brighton Acres that does boarding and has trails.

I remember seeing that place from the air, Aeryn says. Its like fifteen minutes away from the edge of town, South side. It was the first time Id ever seen a horse. What do you wanna go there for, Keith?

Emi allows John to pull her out of her seat to go look at the sword. She sees him put his left hand behind his back and shakes her head slightly with a small smile. 

Around the bottom of the pommel of the sword are runes that spell out the name Zaphriel. Running over the guard are runes that make a complex spell with several parts. He would need to see the other side of the sword and have a few hours to study it to figure out exactly what it did. 

The most interesting thing, however, is the gem. It has an aura, not unlike anything else alive that John could see if he focused hard enough. The aura is contained inside of the orange jewel and shifts slightly as it feels Johns gaze upon it. As he looks, he feels the same golden wind that hed felt when he first shook Seraphs hand, and smells the same sweet scent of sandlewood and vanilla before everything fades back to reality.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Manny*
> If anything happens, its my head on the chopping block, Manny, Seraph says with quiet emphasis as his wings pull tighter against his back.  She wont be safe here. Shes still a wanted fugitive and I dont want her going back to the Pit, just to stay here for a night. Its only been a week since she broke out of her transport police are still out looking for her. Ive had to head off ISPD once already. And we still dont know where the woman is that messed with her mind and broke it. I would either want myself or Harbinger here to watch her, if she was to stay. But I have patrols to do to take care of any other demons out tonight, and Harbingers getting his first nights sleep in a week.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to think with your head, and not just with your heart, the angel says, though not unkindly. Thats something my dad used to tell me all the time. I cant risk it. _Sidney_ cant risk it. So why risk it at all?


Keith winces slightly as Seraph makes his case. It was true that Sidney was still wanted, and though it felt like much longer, it had only been a week. The police were sure to check back here too since they would know of her connection to the coffee bar. At least, they would probably know.

Not to mention that Vibrato is still at large and there's no telling where she is. He didn't like it anymore than Manny did, but he knew that it would be safer for Sidney at the base after some thought. Even then, they could probably hope that Ryker was passed out by the time they bring her back.  Or at least have him restrained somehow.




> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Yuki pulls out her phone as Keith asks her about horse trails. She smiles slightly at Keith as Aeryn leans over to look at what she has pulled up. I dont know how to ride horses either, she says, but Google says theres place called Brighton Acres that does boarding and has trails.
> 
> I remember seeing that place from the air, Aeryn says. Its like fifteen minutes away from the edge of town, South side. It was the first time Id ever seen a horse. What do you wanna go there for, Keith?


Keith's grin widens as he hears that and starts looking up the place too. It seemed fairly nice, and with the boarding and trails that could be well enough!

"That, actually makes me feel a bit better on that," he chuckles a bit nervously, "but Burnout does, and she loves them. Has a couple back home that are really awesome lookin' too." He tilts his head and looks at the google search. "Brighton Acres.... Looks really nice! Guess you read my mind too huh."

He then turns his gaze to Aeryn and nods. It would be a bit weird for Keith to want to go by himself, and Aeryn was his best friend at West Side and he hadn't heard the news yet.

"So, she agreed to one date, and while she suggested a concert, I figured something that she would enjoy more might be better. A slight taste of home if anythin' too." Keith shakes his head and looks at the ground. "I.... don't think she would enjoy the concert as much because she hasn't really, at least to my knowledge, enjoyed most of the bands playing either. Still grabbing an extra ticket in case, but figure this might go over a bit better."

He started drafting up a text to Kylie after speaking.

*Spoiler: Text to Kylie*
Show


Hey Kylie, so about Saturday, what is we went to visit Brighton Acres? I know you haven't really gotten to do much horseback riding lately and thought it would be interesting and fun. What do you think?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emi allows John to pull her out of her seat to go look at the sword. She sees him put his left hand behind his back and shakes her head slightly with a small smile.


John looks at Emi out of the side of his eyes, smiling sheepishly as she shakes her head. Im, ah, still a little self-conscious about it. You may have noticed that before.

As he led her to the sword, he studiously ignored the conversation that Keith was having with Yuki. Yes, part of him wondered how they tapped into the same line of thinking. Of course, he had been waiting for this chance for some time and likely had at least half-developed more than one plan for a date with Kylie.

He could almost hear the door to the planning room in his mental palace quietly closing on all of the half-explored, never executed plans that had been cleared away to be replaced by half-explored plans on what to do with Emi.

Whatever similarities Keiths current situation may have with his own past efforts, this conversation was not something he wanted to involve himself or Emi in right now  let alone think about what this would do for Zack. 

Perhaps after they, ahafter, he had suggested floated the idea with her so it didnt look like he was copying Keith.




> Around the bottom of the pommel of the sword are runes that spell out the name Zaphreal. Running over the guard are runes that make a complex spell with several parts. He would need to see the other side of the sword and have a few hours to study it to figure out exactly what it did. 
> 
> The most interesting thing, however, is the gem. It has an aura, not unlike anything else alive that John could see if he focused hard enough. The aura is contained inside of the orange jewel and shifts slightly as it feels Johns gaze upon it. As he looks, he feels the same golden wind that hed felt when he first shook Seraphs hand, and smells the same sweet scent of sandlewood and vanilla before everything fades back to reality.


Johns eyes widen briefly as he communes with the spirit of the gem of the sword, instinctively crossing himself as the vision begins to fade.

<<I am honored to be in your presence and so acknowledged, Zaphriel,>> John said quietly in Angelical. <<Please dont hesitate to let me know if I may be of service.>>

*Spoiler: He must know all the things!*
Show

Knowledge: Occult for the name Zaphreal: 1d12o12+2 *13* 1d6o6+2 *3*
A Second Bennie Spent  because John has to know these things!


Remembering her sensitivity to Doctor Dees mirror, John looked to Emi, trying to determine if she, too, experienced the visitation.

*Spoiler: Checking on his magically sensitive psychic girlfriend*
Show

Notice  checking on Emi: 1d10o10+4 *13* 1d6o6+4 *5*

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
As John speaks to the sword in Angelical and crosses himself, Emi looks quizzically over at her boyfriend. It doesnt seem she got the same vision that he did, but her powers are also extremely weak at the moment. 

The spirit inside the gem flickers in response to Johns words before it fades back into dormancy. 

_John, what is it?_ Emi asks. _Do the runes say something important?_

*Spoiler: John Remembers Things*
Show

After some deep thought, the name comes to Johns mind. Zaphriel, along with five other angels, volunteered to be given mortal bodies and were sent to earth to protect it from demonic incursion. 


She rides horses? Aeryn asks Keith. Theyre a lot smaller than what I thought they would be when I got a little closer.

I think thats a really good idea, Keith, Yuki says. Something personal like that is a great date idea.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> As John speaks to the sword in Angelical and crosses himself, Emi looks quizzically over at her boyfriend. It doesnt seem she got the same vision that he did, but her powers are also extremely weak at the moment. 
> 
> The spirit inside the gem flickers in response to Johns words before it fades back into dormancy. 
> 
> _John, what is it?_ Emi asks. _Do the runes say something important?_
> 
> *Spoiler: John Remembers Things*
> Show
> ...


_In the distant past_, John summarized, still in awe of what he had experienced, _six angels descended and assumed mortal bodies to help protect the Earth and those who dwelled upon it from demons. One of the six was named Zaphriel and his name is inscribed at the bottom of the pommel. Within the gem is a life force  a life force that responds to Angelical and shares much in common with Seraph._

He turned to look at her and smiled.

_It appears tonight is a night for discovering surprising family relations. If I had to hazard a guess, Zaphreal is Seraphs ancestor and exists within the gem. Id ask but his response to Keith indicates he wants this kept secret._

John glanced towards Seraph, reaching once more for Emis hand. _I will try to find out what we should and should not admit to knowing and who we should admit knowing things to._

John chuckled to himself internally. _So. Thus far, I have taken you to dinner in a vampiric lair for a surprise double date with a vampire and his cursed girlfriend  a curse that can impact you negatively  where we discovered Stella has an unknown sister, dragged you along to help heal Sidney after Ryker accidentally caused a mental break, leaving your powers weakened and giving you a splitting headache, and now I have brought you along to get some ice cream and coffee only to meet Seraphs likely ancestor who has taken up residence in a gem set in the pommel of his flaming sword.

And on the way, you got to be steamrolled by my sister into visiting my family and gotten front row seats to the fast moving changes of your best friends love life.

Do I know how to show a girl a good time or what?_

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> If anything happens, its my head on the chopping block, Manny, Seraph says with quiet emphasis as his wings pull tighter against his back.  She wont be safe here. Shes still a wanted fugitive and I dont want her going back to the Pit, just to stay here for a night. Its only been a week since she broke out of her transport police are still out looking for her. Ive had to head off ISPD once already. And we still dont know where the woman is that messed with her mind and broke it. I would either want myself or Harbinger here to watch her, if she was to stay. But I have patrols to do to take care of any other demons out tonight, and Harbingers getting his first nights sleep in a week.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to think with your head, and not just with your heart, the angel says, though not unkindly. Thats something my dad used to tell me all the time. I cant risk it. _Sidney_ cant risk it. So why risk it at all?


"For _this_." Manny says, pointing to the two Ashfords working together and chatting quietly to each other. "You're in it for the wrong reasons if you take these moments for granted and since you've had to talk to bereaved parents recently, you know that any moment you spend with your child may be the last and to cherish it. You have valid reasons to do what you think is best, but are you sure you're doing her some great service by taking her back when this is the happiest she's been since you found her?" Manny asks, doing his best to keep his voice low and stay evenheaded. He takes a moment thinking of when his father last *actually* saw him. He lowers his head a little, guilt still stabbing at him.   

"I'm sorry, It's been long day and this has been a bit much. It's your show and you can run it how you see fit. As a professional suggestion though, if you're gonna have her under house arrest then perhaps have your AI do its job and keep her locked down. We wouldn't have had this beautiful reunion if Mimi had thought with _her_ head."

*Spoiler: OOC: More Masks Stuff!*
Show

Manny Rejects the Label shift: 10
Manny chooses to:
* shift one Label up and one Label down, your choice(Savior +, Superior-)
* cancel their influence and take +1 forward against them.
Manny Fills His Potential  He unlocks 3 new flares! (Snatch, Elemental Awareness, Move)



Rumbling thunder can be heard overhead.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> The detective shrugs. Job hazard, he says with a half smile. He leans back in his chair. It would be good if I could get the VIN for the car sooner rather than later. Anything stand out to you in the fight? Varga asks as he looks back at his computer. Looks like Leo had some serious injuries.


"I'll send you the VIN and a couple of pictures as soon as I can." Redline's stomach sinks a bit when Varga asks about what happened to Leo. He shifts a bit uncomfortably in his chair as he reruns the fight through his head. "Yeah... he took a nasty cut to the throat after throwing Vitriol and Nightgaunt through the front wall. Leo was pretty pissed about everything that happened and was going to try and take us out on the front lawn but Nightgaunt moved to stop him before that happened. It happened so fast I could barely catch it, but his swing went wide and after that I only remember seeing a spray of blood before Leo fell to ground."

*Drop Off*




> Ryker pauses after Louis speaks. Im gonna take the long way. Ill be back in 45. He pushes the passenger seat forward and climbs out of the Monte Carlo, but before he closes the door, he says quietly, Thanks Louis.
> 
> He shuts the door and heads down the street toward his bike, sticking his hands deep in his pockets.


Louis watches Ryker walk away for a moment, wondering if he's made the right decision. He was putting a lot of faith in someone whose past that would make most consider otherwise but he felt like he owed Ryker for his part in saving Izzy today. He drives off after a minute or and returns to base where he requests Mimi analyze and write up the Monte Carlo's specs while he spends some time decompressing in the lounge.

*Back at Base*




> As promised, Ryker pulls into the garage about 45 minutes later. He parks his bike and goes to find Louis in the lounge. Leaning in the doorway, he crosses his arms, looking down at the floor. Here I am, Louis. Lets talk.


Louis pauses his game of Fast or Last: Most Wanted and leans back in his gaming chair to look up Ryker. "Sure, I just wanted to be sure you made it back without splitting your head open. Snowblood would probably kill me if it wasn't for her oath to 'do no harm'. You wanna play? This one's a classic." He asks holding the controller up in the air.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> She rides horses? Aeryn asks Keith. Theyre a lot smaller than what I thought they would be when I got a little closer.
> 
> I think thats a really good idea, Keith, Yuki says. Something personal like that is a great date idea.


Keith nods at Aeryn's question and looks for a picture of Kylie's horses on his phone. He tries to find one of her on one of them too if he had one. As soon as he finds the pictures he's looking for he shows both Yuki and Aeryn.

"Yep! It's a big thing for her and she doesn't get to a lot here. They can be fairly small but strong as all heck. It depends a bit on the breed too."

"That one is Maverick. Think they used to do competitions, but she pretty much loves them either way." Keith's gaze goes distant for a moment.

He wondered about what if his next familiar could turn into a horse. How would he even house it then? He had no idea the first thing about horses! Then again, that would be a good thing to talk with Kylie about. He then smiles at Yuki.

"Thanks, Yuki! I really hope it goes well." He looks at the ground for a moment. "It feels weird saying this but, even if it doesn't end up the way I hope, still want her to have the best time possible. Kinda have mixed expectations and emotions after the chat you, me, Stella, and Sidney had the other day."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis*
*Q&A*
Leos probably gonna be okay, Varga says. They got him into surgery as soon as he got to the hospital. Once hes out and recovered, hell get transferred to the Pit until hes sentenced.

The detective glances back at his monitor again before looking back at Louis. Anything else to add? I think I have everything I need. If Louis is done with his report, Varga reaches out and turns off the recorder. 

You had something else to ask, didnt you? Im assuming off the record? he says after he takes a drink from a large metal coffee mug on his desk. 

*Back at Base*
Oh, Ryker says, almost disappointed. He looks at the screen for a moment before averting his gaze. Nah man. Normally Id be down, but my heads really pounding. I think Im gonna go to my room and chill. Maybe try to sleep.

He gives Louis a nod before leaving him to his game. 

Around 5pm, Louis gets a call from one of the nurses at the hospital. She tells him that theyre getting ready to discharge Izzy in the next thirty minutes or so. 

When he arrives at the hospital, Izzy is waiting in reception. Shes wearing some donated yoga pants and a plain blue shirt. The Latina looks lost in thought until she notices Louis and smiles at him. Thanks for coming to get me. I really appreciate it.

*Manny*
A few of the angels feathers quiver as Manny strikes a nerve. However, his reply is calm. Mimi made a mistake. Shes an AI and is still learning. Sidney talks with her often and I know that Mimi cares for her deeply. Ive already spoken with her about what happened tonight, and Mimi agreed that she didnt handle the situation in the correct way.

Seraph sighs as he looks at Manny. I can see your heart has blinded you to certain realities. Youve never needed to _truly_ protect someone. From you, or from themselves.

Sidneys returning to base tonight, he says with a note of finality before he leaves Manny and returns to the group.

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
_You mean theres a literal angel inside that sword?_ Emi asks. She shakes her head again, a small movement only John would notice, before she smiles at him and tightens her grip on his hand. _Ive had a great night. Other than the headache, of course. Youve set the bar for our dates pretty high, John,_ she says with a playful raised eyebrow. _It might be hard to top this._ She tugs him back to the couch so that she can resume eating her ice cream, which is half melted by this point, but she enjoys it nonetheless. 

Wow, theyre pretty, Aeryn says as Keith shows them pictures. The ones I saw were all just brown.

She used to ride competitively? Yuki asks as she spots a ribbon on the gray horses bridle in one of the pictures. She zooms in. 1st place too. 

The shapeshifter smiles at Keith. I think thats very normal, Keith.

Stella nods, joining Keiths conversation. Just be you. Shell see how much you care about her.

Seraph returns to his seat and takes a long drink of his cooled coffee. He glances up at John as the magician spots the spirit within the gem flicker again, but then his gaze moves around the group.  

Thank you for all youve done tonight, the angel says as he looks around at the rest of the team. His gaze eventually rests on Stella, Raphael, John, and Emi. I am sorry that you four had to cut your night short though.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> A few of the angels feathers quiver as Manny strikes a nerve. However, his reply is calm. Mimi made a mistake. Shes an AI and is still learning. Sidney talks with her often and I know that Mimi cares for her deeply. Ive already spoken with her about what happened tonight, and Mimi agreed that she didnt handle the situation in the correct way.
> 
> Seraph sighs as he looks at Manny. I can see your heart has blinded you to certain realities. Youve never needed to _truly_ protect someone. From you, or from themselves.
> 
> Sidneys returning to base tonight, he says with a note of finality before he leaves Manny and returns to the group.


Manny raises an eyebrow and a peal of thunder rips through the sky. He smirks as the angel walks away. He'd already let his emotions get the best of him earlier and while his message of concern for The Ashfords was heartfelt and came from a place of compassion, the call was not his to make. 

The task, however, had been laid at his feet.

_And we still dont know where the woman is that messed with her mind and broke it._ This was the crux to letting Sidney live a normal life. Get the true culprit behind bars. This wasn't the original reason he was in Iron Station but he would see it done before he left.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Wow, theyre pretty, Aeryn says as Keith shows them pictures. The ones I saw were all just brown.
> 
> She used to ride competitively? Yuki asks as she spots a ribbon on the gray horses bridle in one of the pictures. She zooms in. 1st place too. 
> 
> The shapeshifter smiles at Keith. I think thats very normal, Keith.
> 
> Stella nods, joining Keiths conversation. Just be you. Shell see how much you care about her.
> 
> ...


Keith's grin widens and he nods. Aeryn hadn't seen that many horses, and it would also be a good time for him to learn more of Earth culture too. He then nodded at Yuki's question.

"Yep! Most of the ones I had seen before she showed me these were brown too. But then again, never really paid much attention while travelling years before." Keith grimaced a bit before restoring his expression. "she's always been proud of the competitions."

He couldn't help but smile a bit more softly as Yuki told him the nerves were normal, and even Stella interjecting. They were both right. It was probably very normal to be as nervous as he was, and factoring in that Kylie still had a crush on Zach. He had to go in with mixed emotions and some mild expectations. He could only do the best he could at planning and hope it worked out well.

"Just be myself....." Keith's eyes grew a bit distant. He still really didn't know who that was, but he felt like he was getting closer to knowing. He still felt defined by his lineage, by the fact his father was a super villain. And it came back to him what Emi had said the other day, 'Who would date a villain?' He understood that he wasn't a villain, and he was his own person. Just a matter of defining it.

He eventually chuckled a bit and smiled.

"Yeah, I'll just focus on that. Thanks, Stella."

Keith turns to look at Seraph as he comes back down and nods with a smile still.

"It's what we do. Can't just leave our own like that. The Raeksha being dead is a nice bonus though." He laughed a bit. "And the obvious, of course." He turned to the others as well who's dates he had interrupted. "Should apologize for draggin' y'all from dinner again. And for not bringin' in the info all across. Sorry y'all."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _You mean theres a literal angel inside that sword?_ Emi asks. She shakes her head again, a small movement only John would notice, before she smiles at him and tightens her grip on his hand. _Ive had a great night. Other than the headache, of course. Youve set the bar for our dates pretty high, John,_ she says with a playful raised eyebrow. _It might be hard to top this._ She tugs him back to the couch so that she can resume eating her ice cream, which is half melted by this point, but she enjoys it nonetheless.


_Ill see what I can do about arranging a crisis on the dark side of the moon for us_, John deadpanned as he was led back to their seats, _but only if you promise I can ease up after that. Your father, I suspect, might frown on interplanetary expeditions within the first month of dating. Besides  the ice cream would be freeze dried there._




> Seraph returns to his seat and takes a long drink of his cooled coffee. He glances up at John as the magician spots the spirit within the gem flicker again, but then his gaze moves around the group.  
> 
> Thank you for all youve done tonight, the angel says as he looks around at the rest of the team. His gaze eventually rests on Stella, Raphael, John, and Emi. I am sorry that you four had to cut your night short though.


Only to happy to help and Im even happier to have been able to stop in here for a moments recovery, John replied, toasting Seraph (with a subtle dip of his cup to Zaphriel) and Keith. He glanced back toward the coffee bar, smiling at Sidney and Mr. Ashford. And the coffee certainly lives up to its high reputation.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Scott raises his mug at John from behind the bar and Sidney smiles before she takes another bite of her apple pie. 

Stella shrugs as Keith apologizes. You needed us.

_I think youre right about that,_ Emi says, keeping one hand in Johns. _Honestly though, you dont need to try to keep topping yourself. I would be very happy with a quiet dinner every once in while._ 

Eventually, everyone finishes their drinks. Scott goes around and offers desserts, but the South Side heroes and Stella decline. 

Seraph stands, buckling his sword back on his hip. I should get to work, he says before he heads over to the bar to say goodbye to Sidney and Scott.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott raises his mug at John from behind the bar and Sidney smiles before she takes another bite of her apple pie. 
> 
> Stella shrugs as Keith apologizes. You needed us.
> 
> _I think youre right about that,_ Emi says, keeping one hand in Johns. _Honestly though, you dont need to try to keep topping yourself. I would be very happy with a quiet dinner every once in while._ 
> 
> Eventually, everyone finishes their drinks. Scott goes around and offers desserts, but the South Side heroes and Stella decline. 
> 
> Seraph stands, buckling his sword back on his hip. I should get to work, he says before he heads over to the bar to say goodbye to Sidney and Scott.


_We could do take out on you teams roof and plan your roof garden_, John suggests as he politely declines the offer of dessert, _although there seems to be a growing list of complications and distractions thee. I havent been able to figure out if there is a good place for dinner and dancing. My initial search produced a lot of night clubs that leaned more towards Studio 54 than they did toward the Cotton Club or the Straus Ball._

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott raises his mug at John from behind the bar and Sidney smiles before she takes another bite of her apple pie. 
> 
> Stella shrugs as Keith apologizes. You needed us.
> 
> Eventually, everyone finishes their drinks. Scott goes around and offers desserts, but the South Side heroes and Stella decline. 
> 
> Seraph stands, buckling his sword back on his hip. I should get to work, he says before he heads over to the bar to say goodbye to Sidney and Scott.


Keith smiles as he sees the exchange, and starts pondering becoming a delivery boy for the apple pie. Considering the conversation between Manny and Seraph earlier, it might be a good thing to cover with Seraph first. Though it would also seem like that would be a kind thing to do.

He's jolted from thought by Stella's response and rubs the back of his neck.

"T-true. Old habits." He chuckled a bit, and politely declined the offer of desserts as Scott comes back around.

"The cookies were amazing enough for dessert. Thank you again for those, Mr. Ashford!" He then turns his head as Seraph prepares to get back on patrol. He decides that then would be the best time for the question of what next.

"Seraph, is there anything that you would like us to focus on when we get back tonight? Also, mainly from curiosity, should I expect an angry call from Coldfront since I asked Mimi to get in touch with her?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
_I would like that,_ Emi says. _Ill take a look for a good place as well, but we might have to go to dinner and then head to a dance studio._  She stands, releasing Johns hand, and takes her bowl and Johns mug over to the bar. 

You dont have to do that, Emilia, Sidney says as she starts to gather the rest of the mugs. Ive got it.

Emi just smiles at her, then looks through the dessert case. Mr. Ashford, can I get two of the Andes Mint brownies you have in there? Its my father and brothers favorite.

Coming right up, Scott says and he gets a small container ready for her. 

Seraph shakes his head at Keith. You all have had a full day. You dont need to do anything else. Just rest and recoup. As for Coldfront, I spoke to her earlier. Dont worry about it.

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott raises his mug at John from behind the bar and Sidney smiles before she takes another bite of her apple pie. 
> 
> Stella shrugs as Keith apologizes. You needed us.
> 
> _I think youre right about that,_ Emi says, keeping one hand in Johns. _Honestly though, you dont need to try to keep topping yourself. I would be very happy with a quiet dinner every once in while._ 
> 
> Eventually, everyone finishes their drinks. Scott goes around and offers desserts, but the South Side heroes and Stella decline. 
> 
> Seraph stands, buckling his sword back on his hip. I should get to work, he says before he heads over to the bar to say goodbye to Sidney and Scott.


"Thank you for your hospitality. I know this evening has been an... experience for you but I hope it was a good one overall." Manny says to Mr. Ashford, looking at the options available and then glancing at Sidney.

 "A piece of that apple pie sounds delicious." Manny says, Pointing to what Sidney's eating with a delighted smile on his face. "Could I get a slice?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> _I would like that,_ Emi says. _Ill take a look for a good place as well, but we might have to go to dinner and then head to a dance studio._  She stands, releasing Johns hand, and takes her bowl and Johns mug over to the bar. 
> 
> You dont have to do that, Emilia, Sidney says as she starts to gather the rest of the mugs. Ive got it.
> 
> Emi just smiles at her, then looks through the dessert case. Mr. Ashford, can I get two of the Andes Mint brownies you have in there? Its my father and brothers favorite.
> 
> Coming right up, Scott says and he gets a small container ready for her. 
> 
> Seraph shakes his head at Keith. You all have had a full day. You dont need to do anything else. Just rest and recoup. As for Coldfront, I spoke to her earlier. Dont worry about it.


Keith nods and sighs in relief. He was glad they only had to rest for the remainder of the day, he might actually just take the full time to sleep and pass out. Or potentially talk some with Zylas if he was still awake. Come to think of it, how much did Zylas need to sleep? So many questions.

At the mention of Coldfront having been spoken with Keith takes a deep breath before breaking into a grin.

"That's a relief. Don't wanna be on her bad side too much. Thank you, sir!" He was relatively relieved, though hoped it wouldn't impact his future meeting with her about hero topics and growing further into himself. With Ryker's description from earlier, he _REALLY_ wasn't looking forward to it. He then thought for a moment, and pulled out his phone to send a text to Drake.

*Spoiler: Text to Drake*
Show


Hey, we're at the Ashford Coffee Bar. Would you like anything while we're here?


*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show


Keith uses his banked MASKS advance to take a move from another playbook! Takes C'Mon Lucky from The Savage Beacon!
Sidekick to show up when not in a restaurant.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> _I would like that,_ Emi says. _Ill take a look for a good place as well, but we might have to go to dinner and then head to a dance studio._  She stands, releasing Johns hand, and takes her bowl and Johns mug over to the bar. 
> 
> You dont have to do that, Emilia, Sidney says as she starts to gather the rest of the mugs. Ive got it.
> 
> Emi just smiles at her, then looks through the dessert case. Mr. Ashford, can I get two of the Andes Mint brownies you have in there? Its my father and brothers favorite.
> 
> Coming right up, Scott says and he gets a small container ready for her. 
> 
> Seraph shakes his head at Keith. You all have had a full day. You dont need to do anything else. Just rest and recoup. As for Coldfront, I spoke to her earlier. Dont worry about it.


John stood and stepped up next to Sidney. I may need your help with something, he confided in her. I think it will be for the best  just in case we need to establish and appropriate paper trail with AEGIS  that I have a receipt for this little get together. I know many fathers in this situation might want to wave the cost of this away, but Id like to have all of my bases covered. Can I count on you to intervene with him to get this all rung up for me?

He looked at her and looked back at the floor. I, um, may have an additional ulterior motive. I doubt knowing I paid for the brownies will make any difference with her father and brother, but I am feeling the instinctual need toyou know: Make certain offerings, look like I can providethat kind of thing.

Its silly, I know.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Scott smiles over at Manny as he finishes boxing up the brownies for Emi and slides the over the bar to her. Are you kidding? he says as he pulls out the apple pie. Tonight has been one of the best in two years. He pulls out a slice and packages that up as well, setting it in front of Manny. 

Over by the couch, Sidney nods to John. Thats a good idea. Youre right about my papa though. He wasnt gonna charge you for any of it. Ill get it taken care of. She pulls the ticket out of her apron and does a quick mental calculation, then adds the desserts that people had ordered. With tax it comes out to 59.56. You wanna pay with cash or card?

She smiles at John. It is a little silly when youre paying for a couple of brownies for someone that doesnt really understand what money is. Clea told me about Emilias driving around Porsche. Did you know thats a 150k car? The other two cars they have are about 100k each, too. I get where youre coming from though. Ryker always insists on paying for everything.

Seraph glances over at Keith. The Ice Queen isnt someone I would willing inflict on the team. 

Keiths phone buzzes in his hand. 
*Spoiler: Text from Drake*
Show

Sorry I missed out. Im good. Ill just make some coffee here
.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*Over by the couch, Sidney nods to John. Thats a good idea. Youre right about my papa though. He wasnt gonna charge you for any of it. Ill get it taken care of. She pulls the ticket out of her apron and does a quick mental calculation, then adds the desserts that people had ordered. With tax it comes out to 59.56. You wanna pay with cash or card?
> 
> She smiles at John. It is a little silly when youre paying for a couple of brownies for someone that doesnt really understand what money is. Clea told me about Emilias driving around Porsche. Did you know thats a 150k car? The other two cars they have are about 100k each, too. I get where youre coming from though. Ryker always insists on paying for everything..


John smiled as he surreptitiously handed Sidney the $100 bill he had taken from his stash in Clea in exchange for her ticket. Im sure there is a tip jar for the baristas here someplace. Whey dont we quietly add the change to that? Itll be a nice surprise for them in the morning.

As for the car, Im probably the wrong person to make guesses about values. The only vehicle I have ever priced was a Vespa since I was almost always able to get where I needed to go back home via public transit, whether it was when I was going to school or working as a barback.

I have noticed with Emi, and with me since I came into my money, that not worrying about the numbers means you can focus a little more on the thought behind it rather than the figures required. He looked Sidney in the eye. It meant a lot to me to be able to help you with your computer needs, for example. Itll be exciting to see what youll be able to do now that you have the tools you need to keep up with what you are capable of. Its a great feeling to be able to help out with that. 

He slipped into an awkward, lopsided smile. The brownies are a different kind of thing, of course, but even there it is the thought that counts. And since it cant be about money with the Shaws  as I am certain I cannot keep pace with those kind of finances, I am guessing that the small gestures matter all the more.

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott smiles over at Manny as he finishes boxing up the brownies for Emi and slides the over the bar to her. Are you kidding? he says as he pulls out the apple pie. Tonight has been one of the best in two years. He pulls out a slice and packages that up as well, setting it in front of Manny.


Manny smiles wide at the the wedge of pastry Slid in front of him. "I'm glad to have been a part of it. Though i can't say i exactly helped." Manny said pensively. 

He had been trying to plan this whole reunion from the get go when Sidney mentioned to him back at the base that she hadn't seen her father in quite a while.  John meanwhile was able to execute on this while on a date.  The thought rankled him. But as much as it did, It went to prove how much John had grown since he'd last seen him. John in London was out of sorts and a bit out of element. But here, He's seems to have quickly garnered trust of his colleagues and XO. Something Manny managed to botch on contact.

_Guess I'll need to grow here a bit._

Manny looks back up at Scott. "I know this is sudden and you're likely not looking for help, But I do know my way around a cafe. So if you need a New Barista or Baker, I'd be more than happy to help."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott smiles over at Manny as he finishes boxing up the brownies for Emi and slides the over the bar to her. Are you kidding? he says as he pulls out the apple pie. Tonight has been one of the best in two years. He pulls out a slice and packages that up as well, setting it in front of Manny.


Keith smiles and nods at the bar as Scott mentions it all. They had done good work tonight, and it probably gave them all the drive needed to further investigate Vibrato. The sooner they found her, the sooner they could clear Sidney's name. At least for the kidnapping and escape. It would still take a little bit though. He agrees with Manny's assessment as well. He crossed over and put a hand on his shoulder.

"Nah, you helped plenty in getting us all organized and keeping us on track. Don't sell yourself short Manny." He then turns to Scott. "Seriously though, let us know if you need anything ok? And again, thank you for the drinks!"




> Seraph glances over at Keith. The Ice Queen isnt someone I would willing inflict on the team. 
> 
> Keiths phone buzzes in his hand. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Drake*
> Show
> 
> Sorry I missed out. Im good. Ill just make some coffee here
> .


Keith shudders a bit at Seraph's calling her the 'Ice Queen'. It was what Ryker had said earlier. At least he thought he had heard it. Even then, the glance from Seraph made Keith feel like the temperature of the air had dropped.

"Y-yes sir." He hadn't told Seraph about his uncle's homework assignment yet, and would need to eventually. "Oh r-right, sometime after patrols I may need to ask you about something my uncle mentioned earlier. It can wait though, nothing really time pressing."

He glanced down and nodded seeing the response from Drake, and typed up a quick text to send.

*Spoiler: Text to Drake*
Show


No worries man, glad you managed to keep Ryker in the base. We'll be back soon.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Scott shakes his head at Mannys offer. I think I have all the help I need. Were pretty slow during the weekdays and I have two girls that help me out already. But thank you. Ill keep you in mind if I do need another employee.

Thanks again for that, Sidney says with a sincere smile. Im excited to be able to actually create working programs. Hopefully Ill be able to help you guys out soon with surveillance at least. Its going to take me a little bit to build more Watchers though. Most of them ceased functioning while I was ya know. Ill probably start with a couple Scavengers to get me what I need.

She takes the bill and slides it into her apron before heading back to the bar. Hey, papa, did I see some chocolate covered strawberries in the fridge?

Scott nods. I was going to put them out tomorrow. Did you want some?

I was think about grabbing a few for Ryker. Would you mind getting them for me, please?

Scott heads off into the back and Sidney quickly rings up the order and prints a receipt, placing the change in the tip jar on the bar, the slip of paper in her pocket. 

Seraph looks curiously at Keith. I should get back around 5. We can talk at six if youre going to be up that early. Gives me a chance to get cleaned up a little. He waits for Keiths response before looking around the room. Does anyone else need anything before I head out?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*Seraph looks curiously at Keith. I should get back around 5. We can talk at six if youre going to be up that early. Gives me a chance to get cleaned up a little. He waits for Keiths response before looking around the room. Does anyone else need anything before I head out?


Im glad you could join us, Seraph, John replied, and hope your night is quiet. Thank you for interceding with Coldfront on our behalf.

His night was just beginning but John sensed, with regret, that his own night was winding down. Soon, they would, after giving Sidney a moment to gather any of her things she needed (an excuse for her to spend a few last moments with Mr. Ashford), leave and return her to West Side and then he would have to take Emi back to her base.

Whatever complications might await her there, at least she could recover from her efforts tonight. 

Would there be questions on the way back? Small talk? Her sitting in silence as she recovered? Embarrassing noises as he rubbed her neck?

John pushed the thoughts away  along with the looming thoughts of what he would need to catch up on after he dropped her off. There was no point in accelerating towards that separation while she was standing here now. There was time still left to enjoy and revel in her company.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Leos probably gonna be okay, Varga says. They got him into surgery as soon as he got to the hospital. Once hes out and recovered, hell get transferred to the Pit until hes sentenced.


"Sounds like a lot work just to throw him back in the Pit if you ask me." The hero comments, relaxing a bit in his chair again. "But he's entitled to a fair trial like everyone else I suppose."




> The detective glances back at his monitor again before looking back at Louis. Anything else to add? I think I have everything I need. If Louis is done with his report, Varga reaches out and turns off the recorder.


Redline shakes his head. "Nothing else comes to mind Detective. The kidnapping seems like a pretty isolated incident so I doubt there's any sort of connection to other Rook activity."




> You had something else to ask, didnt you? Im assuming off the record? he says after he takes a drink from a large metal coffee mug on his desk.


"Yeah, it was about the Monte Carlo actually." He runs a hand back through his hair as he prepares his pitch to the Detective. "The kidnapping and couple of other recent emergencies really got me thinking about our joint Op's response time. Not everyone can fly or teleport but it's imperative that we all arrive on the scene as soon as possible and having a reliable vehicle could help in that regard. So I was thinking that if the car was just going to be impounded and put up for auction anyway maybe it would be possible to requisition it for hero work instead?"

----------


## HIDA

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott shakes his head at Mannys offer. I think I have all the help I need. Were pretty slow during the weekdays and I have two girls that help me out already. But thank you. Ill keep you in mind if I do need another employee.
> 
> Thanks again for that, Sidney says with a sincere smile. Im excited to be able to actually create working programs. Hopefully Ill be able to help you guys out soon with surveillance at least. Its going to take me a little bit to build more Watchers though. Most of them ceased functioning while I was ya know. Ill probably start with a couple Scavengers to get me what I need.
> 
> She takes the bill and slides it into her apron before heading back to the bar. Hey, papa, did I see some chocolate covered strawberries in the fridge?
> 
> Scott nods. I was going to put them out tomorrow. Did you want some?
> 
> ...


"I appreciate that. Hopefully business will pick back up soon." Manny says with an easy smile.

"I believe we're good here, sir.  I'll make sure everyone makes it back safe." Manny says to Seraph with a nod. 

"John If you and your party want to continue with your outing, I sure Me and Crowe are capable of taking everyone else back." Manny says, walking over to his friend and leaning into his ear

"Just in case you needed a bit more time, mate."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Scott shakes his head at Mannys offer. I think I have all the help I need. Were pretty slow during the weekdays and I have two girls that help me out already. But thank you. Ill keep you in mind if I do need another employee.
> 
> Thanks again for that, Sidney says with a sincere smile. Im excited to be able to actually create working programs. Hopefully Ill be able to help you guys out soon with surveillance at least. Its going to take me a little bit to build more Watchers though. Most of them ceased functioning while I was ya know. Ill probably start with a couple Scavengers to get me what I need.
> 
> She takes the bill and slides it into her apron before heading back to the bar. Hey, papa, did I see some chocolate covered strawberries in the fridge?
> 
> Scott nods. I was going to put them out tomorrow. Did you want some?
> 
> ...


At the rest of the conversations, Keith stood back some. There wasn't much else that needed to be said, and he nodded in agreement with Manny's response to John. Even hearing Sidney's plan for Ryker, that showed him just how much she cared for him. And that his initial thought process this afternoon talking with Ryker was correct. She would still care and love him, but needed to know the full scope of the situation. He didn't expect the breakdown to be _that_ jarring, so he would need to adjust his advice thought processes later.

_Hopefully Ryker doesn't deck me for that....._ He thought to himself.

"He'll love those." Keith said with a soft smile looking back at Sidney.

At Seraph's look, Keith rubbed the back of his neck and sighed. His uncle sure wanted to give him the rough assignments, especially when his nephew may have just made that assignment a lot harder.

"I should be. Don't need as much sleep as most so will try to have coffee ready too." His conversation with Zylas would probably need to wait until tomorrow then so he could actually rest some. Even then, he hoped that Kylie would respond soon, or maybe just early enough in the morning to confirm the date plans.

_She's probably just making sure Aimee gets home alright. This is sure to work!_

----------


## InTheMachine

*Ashford Coffee Bar*
Thanks for the invite, Seraph replies. I hope its quiet too, but I have my doubts. Ill be careful. See you guys in the morning. The angel says one last goodbye to Scott as he returns from the kitchen and then takes his leave. 

Yuki bows to Scott once more. 

Ill see you and the boyfriend next Monday, Scott says to her with a smile. If you want you all can go out through the back. Just head through the kitchen and through the door. Its a straight shot.

Thank you Mr. Ashford, Yuki replies with another blush. Well be here. She waits for Aeryn to say his goodbyes as well before heading out to the alley through the kitchen. 

Sidney, I can take you back on Shrike, Stella offers. Did you want to grab anything from upstairs before we go?

If you dont mind, Sidney says. She heads upstairs, followed by her dad. 

About five minutes later, she returns with a duffel bag slung over her shoulder. Her eyes are slightly wet, but she seems mostly put together. She places the box of chocolate covered strawberries carefully on the top inside her bad and then looks over at Stella. Im ready.

Stella nods, and then briefly kisses Raphael. See you back at base, she says before she follows Sidney out through the kitchen. 

Emi picks up her box of brownies and looks over at John. Shall we?

*Louis
Q&A*
Varga thinks for a moment on the request. I think I might be able to arrange that, if the car isnt stolen. Have Seraph send over the requisition form and Ill try to get it approved.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*Emi picks up her box of brownies and looks over at John. Shall we?


Well have to do this again sometime  or at least something like it, Mr. Ashford. Just dont ask me when or how we will pull it off. Right now, the main goal is to get her fully healed and cleared. But Manny and I will try to think of something.

He already had three options, although he only liked one of them. Teleporting him to the base was secure, simple, add maximized secrecy in a way meeting at the street marked did not. It did, however, threaten to destabilize Rykers sense of a safe space. Converting a delivery truck to a meeting location would be too much like inviting him into an upscale prison transport. 

He glanced conspiratorially at Emi. And I may try to get some help from some other superintelligent individuals I know to refine things. He smiled at Sidneys father again. Good night.

As John walked Emi back to Clea, he felt the giddiness at her presence returning. In between the double date, the call home, and the impromptu mission, this would be the first time they would be alone.

But even now, he thought as he slipped his arm around her, they would be with Clea  so not entirely alone. 

Another reason, perhaps, to accelerate his North Sea project.

I had expected we would be dropping Sidney off so I could invite you up to the roof and work out some of the kinks in your neck, he told her. It would have also been a comfortable space for me to answer your questions from dinner.

And, perhaps, to learn about your fathers reaction to the Madeira. 

Is East Side our next stop or was there somewhere else you would like to go this evening?

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Back to East Side, I think, Emi says as they walk back down the street to Clea. Her cheeks gain just a slight hint of color. We could do all of that in my room, you know. My father is still out on patrol.

*Team- Back at Base, 8:12pm*
When the team arrives back at base, they find Drake and Ryker on the couch in the living room, watching _Pacific Rim_. Ryker is almost asleep, but the noise from people coming in is enough to rouse him. 

He shakily stands, leaving the empty bottle of whiskey on the couch, as Sidney sets her bag down and gets out the dessert shed picked up from her dad. She doesnt look at him as he makes his way around the couch. Sid? he says, confused. 

Im still mad at you, she replies flatly. But Im okay. You can go back to your movie.

Sidney, can we talk? Please? he asks quietly. I have a lot I wanna say to you.

Sober up and we can, she says as she makes her way to the kitchen to put the strawberries in the fridge. 

Ryker watches her go, thinks for a few moments, then moves to follow her.

----------


## HIDA

> *John*
> Back to East Side, I think, Emi says as they walk back down the street to Clea. Her cheeks gain just a slight hint of color. We could do all of that in my room, you know. My father is still out on patrol.
> 
> *Team- Back at Base, 8:12pm*
> When the team arrives back at base, they find Drake and Ryker on the couch in the living room, watching _Pacific Rim_. Ryker is almost asleep, but the noise from people coming in is enough to rouse him. 
> 
> He shakily stands, leaving the empty bottle of whiskey on the couch, as Sidney sets her bag down and gets out the dessert shed picked up from her dad. She doesnt look at him as he makes his way around the couch. Sid? he says, confused. 
> 
> Im still mad at you, she replies flatly. But Im okay. You can go back to your movie.
> ...


Manny leans on his back against the wall and watched the interaction as he passes Manny looks at him "I'd _really_ give that a tick, mate, If I was you. The only thing you look good for right now is a nodoff."

Manny has seen too many barflys metaphorically and literally wreck themselves to know this can end tragically for Ryker. But He's also been swung at by sed barflys for his unsolicited advice so he stands up, more ready to defend himself if it came to it.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Ashford Coffee Bar*
> Thanks for the invite, Seraph replies. I hope its quiet too, but I have my doubts. Ill be careful. See you guys in the morning. The angel says one last goodbye to Scott as he returns from the kitchen and then takes his leave. 
> 
> Yuki bows to Scott once more. 
> 
> Ill see you and the boyfriend next Monday, Scott says to her with a smile. If you want you all can go out through the back. Just head through the kitchen and through the door. Its a straight shot.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Ashford, Yuki replies with another blush. Well be here. She waits for Aeryn to say his goodbyes as well before heading out to the alley through the kitchen. 
> 
> ...


Keith bows his head at Scott and goes with his suggestion. "Thank you again, sir. We'll all see ya soon!"




> *Team- Back at Base, 8:12pm*
> When the team arrives back at base, they find Drake and Ryker on the couch in the living room, watching _Pacific Rim_. Ryker is almost asleep, but the noise from people coming in is enough to rouse him. 
> 
> He shakily stands, leaving the empty bottle of whiskey on the couch, as Sidney sets her bag down and gets out the dessert shed picked up from her dad. She doesnt look at him as he makes his way around the couch. Sid? he says, confused. 
> 
> Im still mad at you, she replies flatly. But Im okay. You can go back to your movie.
> 
> Sidney, can we talk? Please? he asks quietly. I have a lot I wanna say to you.
> 
> ...


Keith stands back this time as he had figured Ryker would turn that anger to him if he did swing at anyone after Manny's response. He'd seen some bar brawls from when his uncle needed to gather info but hardly any of them had powers like Ryker did.

He does however wonder just how much Ryker had to put him out as loud as _Pacific Rim_ could be.

"She does know about the concussion, at least. And while she may want it to be a surprise, she did grab you something on our way back. She loves ya man."  Keith figures he'll tell Ryker about the bat incident much later.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Back to East Side, I think, Emi says as they walk back down the street to Clea. Her cheeks gain just a slight hint of color. We could do all of that in my room, you know. My father is still out on patrol.


John was grateful that walking in a straight line did not require significant amounts of cognitive load as the majority of his ability to think was in a state of full collapse. 

If..if youre comfortable with that, John replied as he felt his own blush begin as he tried to separate the thought from what they had almost psychically overheard earlier that night from her suggestion. Things were progressing quickly between them but he was not prepared to believe they were advancing that quickly. And you dont think it will cause a disruption  more of a disruption at your base. Im certainly not going to turn down the chance to spend more time with you.

He also pushed away the threat assessment his mind was presenting. Her fathers continental telepathic range would make it childs play for him to check in on the two of them  directly or indirectly. Graysons heightened senses was a factor to consider  as would Dr. Rivieras pet demon. Those were separate from the more mundane excitement-driven desire to tell her friend about things that Kylie might be feeling.

Add to that an artificial intelligence or two that could report back on where they were and for how long, it was a minefield. 

It was a minefield he would happily walk into.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Back at Base* 
As Manny speaks up, Rykers eyes narrow. You dont know **** about me, or her. Ill go talk to her if I ****in want to, he growls as he glares up at the taller man. 

Keith momentarily distracts him before he can keep getting worked up. I hope so, he mutters before he heads into the kitchen after Sidney. 

Drake stands, slipping an arm around Yukis waist as the two of them sigh in unison. We talked a lot while all of you were gone, he says. I dont think hes going in there to argue. He just wants to apologize.

*Spoiler: Meanwhile, In the Kitchen*
Show

Sidney puts the strawberries away in the fridge and grabs the water pitcher from the shelf. She takes a glass from the cabinet and starts to fill it, intending on bringing it to Ryker before she went back to her room. 

It was then that she feels Rykers hands, very softly, settle on her hips. His lips touch the side of her neck, then her shoulder. Goosebumps erupt down her arms and legs, but she manages not to make any noises that would let him know how much something simple like that affected her. 

Ryker, Sidney says, putting a cautioning tone into her voice as she puts the pitcher on the counter.  

Her warning goes unheeded. One of his hands creeps under the hem of her shirt and runs along her stomach, then makes its way higher, sending a shiver down her spine that she didnt want to enjoy, though she did anyway. 

Sidney wriggles her hips just enough to put a bit of distance between them so she could turn around. He traps  her tighter against the counter as she completes the motion. His fingers skim her chin as he moves his face down to meet hers, then he was kissing her and she lost all control.

He tasted amazing, like hot cinnamon and whiskey, and his hair was soft and thick as she wound her fingers into it. His hands wrap around her thighs and he lifts her effortlessly up onto the counter. However, Sidney only allows herself this temporary loss of restraint for five long, wonderful seconds before she pulls back. I told you, Im still mad at you.

I know, he says as he rests his head against her shoulder. His voice rumbles through her chest as he continues, I couldnt wait though. I was worried about you. I wasnt sure you were gonna come back.

Sidney sighs as she wraps her arms around his neck, unable to actually stay upset at him when she knew all the facts. I am sorry about leaving. I didnt think I would lose it like that.

Ryker shakes his head. You didnt do anything wrong, Sid. I did. Im sorry.

Sidney cups his cheek, lifting his head so he was eye to eye with her. Im not going to lie, Ryker. I was furious. Hurt. I couldnt believe youd do that to me. But

Rykers hands settle on her hips again, his fingers teasing the flesh of her back. But?

She took a deep breath, looking into his light green eyes that were searching hers for an answer before she replies. I still love you. So much it hurts sometimes. Youve always been there for me, since I met you. I couldnt imagine not having you in my life.

He leans forward, pressing his forehead against hers. Sidney, I

Before he can finish his sentence, she shakes her head and silences him with another kiss. Dont say it now, while youre drunk. I want you to remember it.

 A slow smirk spreads across his face. I can think of a few other ways to show ya how I feel, he says, putting a line of kisses up Sidneys neck. Do you need more seducing?

Sidney smiles as she pushes him back so she can hop down off the counter. I think Im seduced enough, she replies as she takes his hand and leads him down the hallway to her room.


*John*
Just for a little bit, Emi says as her face turns a slightly brighter shade of pink. Enough time for a neck massage and a few questions. Nothing scandalous.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Just for a little bit, Emi says as her face turns a slightly brighter shade of pink. Enough time for a neck massage and a few questions. Nothing scandalous.


Of course, John teased as he tightened his arm around her waist for a moment, hugging her briefly from the side as he hoped to employ humor to mask his nerves. Sneaking me up to your room while your father is out. Not in the least bit scandalous.

He took a deep breath as they approached Clea. I am flattered that you trust me enough to extend such an invitation, Emi, he said, opening the door for her and looking her in the eye. I hope I always prove to be worthy of your trust and affection.

He noted his pulse increasing and his breath speeding up slightly. My, God, he thought. She was so very beautiful and her eyes appeared to holdaffection for him? It was so hard to tell, given how his thought scattered when he looked her in the eye when he made himself vulnerable to her like this. 

Even so, he would have it no other way. The loss of control was unsettling but it was more than worth it to meet her gaze as her chosen companion.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Back at Base* 
> As Manny speaks up, Rykers eyes narrow. You dont know **** about me, or her. Ill go talk to her if I ****in want to, he growls as he glares up at the taller man. 
> 
> Keith momentarily distracts him before he can keep getting worked up. I hope so, he mutters before he heads into the kitchen after Sidney. 
> 
> Drake stands, slipping an arm around Yukis waist as the two of them sigh in unison. We talked a lot while all of you were gone, he says. I dont think hes going in there to argue. He just wants to apologize.


Keith sighs in relief as Ryker stopped getting worked up and makes his way into the kitchen. Definitely helped dodge a bullet there. The entire situation was a mess and thankfully, for now at least, it was handled.

He turned to Drake and Yuki with a tired smile. "Yeah, think you may be right. But, he may wanna still sober up some before sayin' too much."

"Oh right, Wolf and Kenzie are all good, mission success. Forgot to update them on the KMBU tournament though but figure they'd want to watch or hear about it at least if they have the time."

He then turns to Manny. "You got time to talk a bit after some clean up? Been a long day so if not that's cool, figure best to go ahead and get ta know ya while we got time."

----------


## HIDA

> *Back at Base* 
> As Manny speaks up, Rykers eyes narrow. You dont know **** about me, or her. Ill go talk to her if I ****in want to, he growls as he glares up at the taller man. 
> 
> Keith momentarily distracts him before he can keep getting worked up. I hope so, he mutters before he heads into the kitchen after Sidney. 
> 
> Drake stands, slipping an arm around Yukis waist as the two of them sigh in unison. We talked a lot while all of you were gone, he says. I dont think hes going in there to argue. He just wants to apologize.


"Just wants to apologize. Right." Manny says on a sigh, attempting to keep his eyes from rolling completely backwards in his skull.




> Keith sighs in relief as Ryker stopped getting worked up and makes his way into the kitchen. Definitely helped dodge a bullet there. The entire situation was a mess and thankfully, for now at least, it was handled.
> 
> He turned to Drake and Yuki with a tired smile. "Yeah, think you may be right. But, he may wanna still sober up some before sayin' too much."
> 
> "Oh right, Wolf and Kenzie are all good, mission success. Forgot to update them on the KMBU tournament though but figure they'd want to watch or hear about it at least if they have the time."
> 
> He then turns to Manny. "You got time to talk a bit after some clean up? Been a long day so if not that's cool, figure best to go ahead and get ta know ya while we got time."


"Sure, mate. We can chat." Manny says, agreeing to the notion of cleaning up first. 

"What did you need to chat about?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Just wants to apologize. Right." Manny says on a sigh, attempting to keep his eyes from rolling completely backwards in his skull.
> 
> "Sure, mate. We can chat." Manny says, agreeing to the notion of cleaning up first. 
> 
> "What did you need to chat about?"


Keith shrugs.

"Nothing really in particular, mostly just shoot the breeze, get to know the new teammate. Possibly learn more about London."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith shrugs.
> 
> "Nothing really in particular, mostly just shoot the breeze, get to know the new teammate. Possibly learn more about London."


"Sounds good. Let me get presentable and then we can chat." Manny says, giving a nod before heading to his room He peels off his grimy clothes after stepping into his own room that smelled of Cedar and citrus, and being reintroduced to his own aroma of sewage and coffee beans. Manny Lays them on the Tile in his bathroom before hopping in the shower. 
He lets his mind wonder over the course of his day. all the people he'd met and their myriad personalities. He rubbed absently at his shoulder that was bitten the damage was gone but he could feel the effect. It wasn't pain, just something.  

His mind drifts for a moment to the girl he'd met on the mission, Kenzie. He smiled as the water ran over his sculpted features.  As he thought about it His Day was rather impressive in it own right
Flight in from London, Meeting the team, Off record Mission. Wandering the town for a bit, meeting demon nobillty, On-record Mission, searching for a teammate and collecting a tasty dessert to top it all off.

He climbs out of the Shower and towels off before looking at his watch. _It's nearing 1 am back home. Too late to call in. I'm Sure Bernie called my folks No worries._ He Dresses in some Gray Lounge pants and a Blue Fitted OXFORD tee before grabbing his phone,  slinking back into the Kitchen and warming up the kettle to wait for Keith. 

He starts scrolling through his messages. Most junk and a few from friends back home wishing me a safe trip. Some from Mum and my Brother.

1 voicemail from dad.






"I'll listen to that tomorrow."

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Sounds good. Let me get presentable and then we can chat." Manny says, giving a nod before heading to his room.


Keith half waves, as he makes his way back as well. "See ya in a bit then man!"

As soon as he gets back into his room, he tosses his suit and the clothes from the gym earlier into the laundry bin. They should go a bit faster than last time since he didn't have to worry about the cloak for now. Though that's still a problem to solve later.

As he started to wash off the muck and sewer smell, again, his thoughts drifted back to how he could make the date better. It was good there was a stable area and trails just outside of town, but he still had to hope it would be good enough. Everything for a potential other date pointed from this. His mind still went back to the first conversation with the others though, how this could also just be a stepping point until _Zach_ was available.....

Keith let out a sigh as he stepped out of the shower to dry off.

_"Ya know, you gotta stop worryin' about this right now. Take the win, and relax."_

Keith sighed and nodded. White was right, though he didn't want to admit it right then. He figured it best to go ahead and figure out the rest of the evening. Something didn't feel right. He put on some black sweat pants and a blue tank before making his way back to the kitchen. This had been one hell of a day.

As he walks back in, he waves at Manny.

"Wild first day huh? Oh right, so if you didn't hear it earlier from mission focus, Kenzie likes your accent. Figured you should know." Keith stretches a bit. "So, think we'll be able to keep it exciting for ya here compared to London?"

----------


## PK-Leon

*Q&A*




> Varga thinks for a moment on the request. I think I might be able to arrange that, if the car isnt stolen. Have Seraph send over the requisition form and Ill try to get it approved.


Redline's eyes light upon hearing Varga's approval however he's quick to put his poker back on in attempt to retain some semblance of professionalism. "I appreciate it Detective. I'll make sure to gather up all of the info you asked for and send it all your way along with the paperwork."

"Is there a number I can use to contact you directly or an email to send everything to?" He asks, getting up from his chair and returning it to it's original resting place. The hero he walks over to the door after Varga replies and begins to take his leave but stops in the doorway. "Oh yeah... Thank you for everything that you do. And your service. I don't think Drake's ever brought it up while I've been around but I'm sure he's proud to have a hero like you for a dad." He says looking back over his shoulder, nodding slightly towards the various picture frames.

After slipping through the doorway Redline makes it out of the precinct and back to his bike. The hero takes his time returning to home on his motorcycle, opting to travel along a familiar path on the outskirts of the city.

*Compare and Contrast*




> Oh, Ryker says, almost disappointed. He looks at the screen for a moment before averting his gaze. Nah man. Normally Id be down, but my heads really pounding. I think Im gonna go to my room and chill. Maybe try to sleep.
> 
> He gives Louis a nod before leaving him to his game.


"Nah I get it, It's been a _long_ day. A little sleep is probably for the best. I'll catch up with you later." Louis says as he waves to Ryker with his controller-free hand.

He waits a few moments before looking back at the spot where Ryker was standing. "Was it something I said?"

Louis sighs before unpausing his game, the sound of engines roaring and screeching tires fill the lounge as he's left to sit with his thoughts.

*Izzy Delivery Service*




> Around 5pm, Louis gets a call from one of the nurses at the hospital. She tells him that theyre getting ready to discharge Izzy in the next thirty minutes or so.
> 
> When he arrives at the hospital, Izzy is waiting in reception. Shes wearing some donated yoga pants and a plain blue shirt. The Latina looks lost in thought until she notices Louis and smiles at him. Thanks for coming to get me. I really appreciate it.


Simply seeing the Latina's smile again is enough to draw out one of his own. "No thanks necessary, I was looking forward to this to be honest. Besides, what kind of delivery boy would I be if I didn't get you home safe and sound? I take a _lot_ of pride in my work ya know?" He says in a teasing manner

"So... you ever ride a bike before?"

----------


## HIDA

> As he walks back in, he waves at Manny.
> 
> "Wild first day huh? Oh right, so if you didn't hear it earlier from mission focus, Kenzie likes your accent. Figured you should know." Keith stretches a bit. "So, think we'll be able to keep it exciting for ya here compared to London?"


_She does?!_

*Ahem*

"It's was most certainly a day. Certainly different than most of the days in London. The excitement is _certainly_ different. Never witnessed a proper B&E before. Quite the daring one, eh?" Manny says, Yawning and thinking how long his day had truly been. About 28 hours if he added it correctly. " But yes it has been interesting to say the least. I'd be floored if not for that nap earlier." The Kettle whistles. 

"Care for some tea? I'm just warming some water right now."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _She does?!_
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> "It's was most certainly a day. Certainly different than most of the days in London. The excitement is _certainly_ different. Never witnessed a proper B&E before. Quite the daring one, eh?" Manny says, Yawning and thinking how long his day had truly been. About 28 hours if he added it correctly. " But yes it has been interesting to say the least. I'd be floored if not for that nap earlier." The Kettle whistles. 
> 
> "Care for some tea? I'm just warming some water right now."


Keith chuckles a bit at the B&E comment, since it wasn't entirely proper at all. It was a rookie mistake for any sort of infiltration. Keith yawns as well since that is contagious.

"I don't doubt it, jet lag and everything had to hit hard. So bit more action than London or roughly a similar situation? The B&E, like I told ya over the comms my old trainer would have flayed me for that mistake." He smacks his forehead. "Usually like to stake out first, the time limit kinda set things off though."

Keith nods and smiles. "Sure thing, and thanks! Seems like you'll be fitting in right well here. And, thanks for organizing us and keeping us all focused earlier.  Team leader before coming here?"

----------


## HIDA

> Keith chuckles a bit at the B&E comment, since it wasn't entirely proper at all. It was a rookie mistake for any sort of infiltration. Keith yawns as well since that is contagious.
> 
> "I don't doubt it, jet lag and everything had to hit hard. So bit more action than London or roughly a similar situation? The B&E, like I told ya over the comms my old trainer would have flayed me for that mistake." He smacks his forehead. "Usually like to stake out first, the time limit kinda set things off though."
> 
> Keith nods and smiles. "Sure thing, and thanks! Seems like you'll be fitting in right well here. And, thanks for organizing us and keeping us all focused earlier.  Team leader before coming here?"


"I'm sure you'll dazzle with the next one. Proper planning included." Manny says with a laugh before steeping his tea. "I'm glad you think I'll find a place here. Though I may have pushed it a bit with the XO. Never riled up an angel before. It was exciting, but I don't suspect he'll be asking me for my input on things anytime soon. Manny says, looking out into the kitchen. 

"All the same to me, I suppose I'll stay out of his mane if he's nice enough to reciprocate." Manny says with a smile 

"I was an acting team lead before I was sent here, yes." Manny says, sitting back down and taking a sip of tea. "Mostly because I was most senior member and Vivi- Faefire was injured from a mission prior."

He takes a sip of tea before putting his leg in the seat. "You and Yuki we're looking at something on your phone. Showing off your girlfriend?" Manny asks, with a wicked grin on his face.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "I'm sure you'll dazzle with the next one. Proper planning included." Manny says with a laugh before steeping his tea. "I'm glad you think I'll find a place here. Though I may have pushed it a bit with the XO. Never riled up an angel before. It was exciting, but I don't suspect he'll be asking me for my input on things anytime soon. Manny says, looking out into the kitchen. 
> 
> "All the same to me, I suppose I'll stay out of his mane if he's nice enough to reciprocate." Manny says with a smile 
> 
> "I was an acting team lead before I was sent here, yes." Manny says, sitting back down and taking a sip of tea. "Mostly because I was most senior member and Vivi- Faefire was injured from a mission prior."
> 
> He takes a sip of tea before putting his leg in the seat. "You and Yuki we're looking at something on your phone. Showing off your girlfriend?" Manny asks, with a wicked grin on his face.


Keith chuckles a bit.

"Yeah, the next time hopefully." He shakes his head and grins. "To be fair, there's a lot going on so I don't think you may have ruffled him far too much. I'm certain our house guest isn't helping the strain of solo night patrol now either. He'll let you know if you cross a line, tends to be rather straight forward for the most part. That, or you could get John to make the request."

Keith listened intently and nodded as Manny explained his stint as a team lead. The way he had acted, it set the precedent. He could also see why he was the acting lead. Organization wise, Manny did well! He just may need to relax some, the incident earlier with the civilian was probably a one off and his reaction wouldn't have been too different had the roles been reversed.

"Makes sense, and can see why you took over. Faefire? Can't say that name rings a bell, though guess hospitalization is normal for injury when you don't have angels on the team." Keith grimaces. "We all had to heal the old fashioned way on my old teams. Certainly makes a difference in being ready."

At the mention of their phones and the girlfriend comment, Keith's face goes red and he gets a bit flustered. taking his phone back out and getting the pictures of the horses back up.

"I w-wish she was. Had a c-c-crush on her for a while and managed to ask her out the other day. Got a date for Saturday and been trying to plan that most of the day." Keith shows Manny the pictures of Burnout and her horses.

"She's always been really nice and made me feel welcome so wanted to make sure the date went well. Said there might be a second if she enjoyed this one and felt something on it. Just...... she also has a thing for someone else so lucked out even getting this chance."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi smiles up at John as she takes her seat. "Not scandalous," she agrees. Her eyes soften as John gazes at her. "I wouldn't invite just any man to my room."

She waits until he gets into the driver's seat before continuing. "You're one of the few outside my family that knows my powers get severely limited if I overuse them, and how to help me afterward. You're the only one that knows about my mother. You're the first man I kissed."

She reaches over and touches John's knee, unleashing the full force of her eyes upon him. "I know it hasn't been long, but I trust you implicitly, John."

*Louis*
"That's true," Izzy says as she follows Louis out to the parking lot. "You do good work though."

She looks at the bike and pales a little. "I'm gonna be honest, I haven't ever ridden a motorcycle. Not even as a passenger."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith chuckles a bit.
> 
> "Yeah, the next time hopefully." He shakes his head and grins. "To be fair, there's a lot going on so I don't think you may have ruffled him far too much. I'm certain our house guest isn't helping the strain of solo night patrol now either. He'll let you know if you cross a line, tends to be rather straight forward for the most part. That, or you could get John to make the request."
> 
> Keith listened intently and nodded as Manny explained his stint as a team lead. The way he had acted, it set the precedent. He could also see why he was the acting lead. Organization wise, Manny did well! He just may need to relax some, the incident earlier with the civilian was probably a one off and his reaction wouldn't have been too different had the roles been reversed.
> 
> "Makes sense, and can see why you took over. Faefire? Can't say that name rings a bell, though guess hospitalization is normal for injury when you don't have angels on the team." Keith grimaces. "We all had to heal the old fashioned way on my old teams. Certainly makes a difference in being ready."
> 
> At the mention of their phones and the girlfriend comment, Keith's face goes red and he gets a bit flustered. taking his phone back out and getting the pictures of the horses back up.
> ...


"A crush?" Manny says, Looking at the phone."

"What the hell mate? Are all the Heroines in this town cute?!"

_Kenzie, Emi, Sidney, Yuki and, now her? Yeeeesh_ 

*Ahem*

"Wait a tick. She has a thing for someone else?" Manny hangs his head. "You know about it and you wanna take her out on a date still? Say it ain't so my man."

This sounds like the lot Manny knew with back in London. Granted, he was the guy they had a thing for. But to string yourself along....

Manny sighed and looks at Keith.

"You like her a lot don't you?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> "A crush?" Manny says, Looking at the phone."
> 
> "What the hell mate? Are all the Heroines in this town cute?!"
> 
> _Kenzie, Emi, Sidney, Yuki and, now her? Yeeeesh_ 
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> "Wait a tick. She has a thing for someone else?" Manny hangs his head. "You know about it and you wanna take her out on a date still? Say it ain't so my man."
> ...


Keith chuckles a bit as Manny made his comment about all the heroines being cute. He couldn't argue with the assessment at all either.

"Yeah, just never had the chance to while we were on the same team. Can't argue with you there, though the ice queen is certainly terrifying." Keith shivered a bit.

At the question about Kylie's crush on someone else, Keith hung his head. Even with the next question, he couldn't say much else but the simple truth. The only saving grace that he had right now was that Zach was in a relationship. If not for that, well this entire half a day planning would be worthless. Especially if Kylie knew.  He just sighed and took a deep breath.

"Yeah, she does. And it's a guy that pretty much tormented me a bit on our old team. And yeah, I do still want to, and I do like her a lot. Also realize the only saving grace for this and why I'm getting the date is she wanted to give me a chance, and because her crush is in a relationship." Keith shrugged. "That's pretty much why I've been given a chance."

He shook his head. "So far, the plan is to go out on Saturday, hopefully to the horse trails, then food, and maybe a concert. She suggested the concert, but I just wanted to do something a bit more personal. That and not sure if she would like the music or not."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith chuckles a bit as Manny made his comment about all the heroines being cute. He couldn't argue with the assessment at all either.
> 
> "Yeah, just never had the chance to while we were on the same team. Can't argue with you there, though the ice queen is certainly terrifying." Keith shivered a bit.
> 
> At the question about Kylie's crush on someone else, Keith hung his head. Even with the next question, he couldn't say much else but the simple truth. The only saving grace that he had right now was that Zach was in a relationship. If not for that, well this entire half a day planning would be worthless. Especially if Kylie knew.  He just sighed and took a deep breath.
> 
> "Yeah, she does. And it's a guy that pretty much tormented me a bit on our old team. And yeah, I do still want to, and I do like her a lot. Also realize the only saving grace for this and why I'm getting the date is she wanted to give me a chance, and because her crush is in a relationship." Keith shrugged. "That's pretty much why I've been given a chance."
> 
> He shook his head. "So far, the plan is to go out on Saturday, hopefully to the horse trails, then food, and maybe a concert. She suggested the concert, but the music isn't entirely her taste either."


Manny nods at the influx of information, finishes his tea and rinses out his mug. He opens the fridge to find a couple of beers. He opens them both and hands one to Keith

"Mate. There's so much **** here." Manny says just shaking his head. 

"Let's start from the top." Manny says taking a swig.

"When did you meet her and when did you realize you liked her?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi smiles up at John as she takes her seat. "Not scandalous," she agrees. Her eyes soften as John gazes at her. "I wouldn't invite just any man to my room."
> 
> She waits until he gets into the driver's seat before continuing. "You're one of the few outside my family that knows my powers get severely limited if I overuse them, and how to help me afterward. You're the only one that knows about my mother. You're the first man I kissed."
> 
> She reaches over and touches John's knee, unleashing the full force of her eyes upon him. "I know it hasn't been long, but I trust you implicitly, John."






I-iii, um.





He was vaguely aware that Clea had activated her systems and had tinted the windows a little more opaque. He was also vaguely aware of that only because his world had collapsed into her eyes. Those, he was keenly aware of. 

Must I do everything? Clea said quietly in mock indignation as she shifted into reverse and began to extract herself from the parking space.

East Side base, please, Clea, John requested somewhat distractedly. He noted that his head turned slightly towards the control screen. 

His eyes, however, did not move from Emis.

I know where to go, John, Clea replied more gently. You two just let me know if you need me to go once around the park on the way back.

Okay, John heard himself replying absurdly as his face rotated back into position. 

Normally, his higher order thinking skills would have kicked in and tried to pull John into some kind of order. To his dismay, he found that they were trying to decide if pulling him together was the best response at the moment. There was something special about the moment  particular  that made it seem like it required an emotional, instinctive response rather than one based in reason.

I, um, thank you. Thank you for trusting me, he finally said quietly, still held by her gaze. 

He leaned in to kiss her, wondering if he would find the will to break her gaze and complete the move or if she would release him so that he could.

----------


## Roguewolf

> Manny nods at the influx of information, finishes his tea and rinses out his mug. He opens the fridge to find a couple of beers. He opens them both and hands one to Keith
> 
> "Mate. There's so much **** here." Manny says just shaking his head. 
> 
> "Let's start from the top." Manny says taking a swig.
> 
> "When did you meet her and when did you realize you liked her?"


Keith raises an eyebrow at the beer and chuckles a bit. Manny was right, there was a lot to unpack with the entire thing.

"Actually underage for drinkin' but appreciate it though. Even though it won't really hit me much. Poison immunity and all that......" Keith shook his head. Even caffeine barely did anything for him at this point, but it was a habit. And the placebo effect.

"So..... I met her back when I first joined up with East Side. I was workin' with AEGIS for a while and then ended up being swapped to Myriad when I got here. Was about a year or so ago and I met her then. Realized I liked her about 4 months later after me, her, and two other friends had been hangin' out for a good while. Also never made me feel like an outsider for not really having much family to go visit during holidays. Or for being raised moving from facility to facility with my uncle."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith raises an eyebrow at the beer and chuckles a bit. Manny was right, there was a lot to unpack with the entire thing.
> 
> "Actually underage for drinkin' but appreciate it though. Even though it won't really hit me much. Poison immunity and all that......" Keith shook his head. Even caffeine barely did anything for him at this point, but it was a habit. And the placebo effect.
> 
> "So..... I met her back when I first joined up with East Side. I was workin' with AEGIS for a while and then ended up being swapped to Myriad when I got here. Was about a year or so ago and I met her then. Realized I liked her about 4 months later after me, her, and two other friends had been hangin' out for a good while. Also never made me feel like an outsider for not really having much family to go visit during holidays. Or for being raised moving from facility to facility with my uncle."


"****, mate you're not even 18? No matter, I think. Put a pin in that." Manny says waving his hand. 

"Alright, So you were placed on her team and you liked her a bit later. and She's liked this guy the entire time? Also what do you mean raised in a facility? You one of those government super soldiers?"

_Jeez I ask a question and 5 more take it's place._ Manny takes a deep breath.

----------


## big teej

*Last Call:*

"I'll see you."  Raphael says, watching the rest of the team file out.   He makes a show of finishing the dregs of his beverage while the rest of the team files out, lagging behind them.  

He saunters part way to the kitchen before turning to face Sidney's old man.  "Hey, I don't know if Red Line reached out to you, but he and Ryker and me went and saved that girl they were trying use against you."    

A cold smirk twists his features and his gaze grows distant.  "I did my very best to persuade them that nabbing civilians we're close to is a bad idea."  He snarks.  

The vampire scratches at his nose, and his normal calm, cocky attitude returns.  He averts his gaze and says "I hope you'll rest easier knowing that.  G'night."  He nods at the older man and turns and exits the bar.  

Raphael takes a deep breath he doesn't need of the night air, looking around before setting off in a random direction.  

After meandering for several minutes to put distance between himself and the coffee bar and settle his thoughts, he takes a turn down the next alleyway and takes to the skies as a cluster of bats heading for home. 

*Back Home:*

Raphael lands on the roof and looks out over the city.  "Some times, I wish I smoked."  He muses aloud.  "It'd be something to do besides brood."  

He lets his eyes drift, taking in the whole of the city... thinking about the people and the kindred it contained - and the threats yet to be uncovered. 

His eyes narrowed.  _His_ city to protect.  

He blinks the thought away and turns to head inside, seeking out the rest of the team.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "****, mate you're not even 18? No matter, I think. Put a pin in that." Manny says waving his hand. 
> 
> "Alright, So you were placed on her team and you liked her a bit later. and She's liked this guy the entire time? Also what do you mean raised in a facility? You one of those government super soldiers?"
> 
> _Jeez I ask a question and 5 more take it's place._ Manny takes a deep breath.


Keith tilts his head and then realizes where the miscommunication happened.

"Nah, I'm 19. Drinkin' age is 21 here." He can't help but chuckle a bit. He then nods since Manny's questions were fairly straightforward.

"Yeah, placed on her team, liked her later, and then the other day find out she's had this crush for two years. Full time, no one ever said anything, and all because dude has been in an on again off again relationship."

He rubs the back of his neck at Manny's question about the facilities.

"About that.... So my uncle works for AEGIS, and after my mom passed he became my legal guardian. I just ended up moving around with him so spent a lot of time growing up in various AEGIS facilities. Lot of home schooling and online schooling with it. Definitely not a super soldier."

"It's a pretty messed up situation."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi leans into John for a kiss, closing her eyes and freeing him from his trance. It's a soft, sweet kiss that Emi smiles into. John feels a small spark of happiness and contentment travel into him as she rests a hand on his neck and jaw. 

She looks down, slightly embarrassed as she pulls her hand away. "Sorry. I can usually suppress that." Her cheeks warm slightly. "I was just a little distracted."

*Raphael*
Scott nods to Raphael. "Louis texted me earlier and said that Izzy was okay. Thank you, for saving her." He pushes a small styrofoam box toward the vampire. "Here, for you and Stella. One of her favorites."

As he heads downstairs at the base, no one is in sight. It looks like most people have gone their separate ways for the night, or to get cleaned up.

----------


## big teej

*Then and Now:*

_Then..._

"I normally don't take payment in the form of pastries."  Raphael says with a wink and a smile.  "But if it's her favorite, I'll make an exception.  Every time."  He faux-toasts the man and turns to leave. 

_Now..._

"Hey Mimi, do you know where I can find Stella?" Raphael asks.

Following the AI's directions, Raphael knocks on her door.  "Scott sent this back with me.  It's a surprise."  He says by way of greeting, pushing the styrofoam carton into her hands.  

"I'm surprised you're not hanging out with Sidney, after the day we've all had."  He says.  

"I didn't know if you were gonna go to bed, or if you wanted to..."  Raphael waffles a bit.  "I dunno, 'follow up' on anything from 5th chapter, since that was all kinda last minute."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith tilts his head and then realizes where the miscommunication happened.
> 
> "Nah, I'm 19. Drinkin' age is 21 here." He can't help but chuckle a bit. He then nods since Manny's questions were fairly straightforward.
> 
> "Yeah, placed on her team, liked her later, and then the other day find out she's had this crush for two years. Full time, no one ever said anything, and all because dude has been in an on again off again relationship."
> 
> He rubs the back of his neck at Manny's question about the facilities.
> 
> "About that.... So my uncle works for AEGIS, and after my mom passed he became my legal guardian. I just ended up moving around with him so spent a lot of time growing up in various AEGIS facilities. Lot of home schooling and online schooling with it. Definitely not a super soldier."
> ...


"Ah I see." Manny says, Taking another swig. "Sorry for your loss.  I'm sure your uncle was doing his best with everything. But homeschooling and constantly moving cant be great for not feeling like an outsider.  So she. What's her name? She's made you feel like you're not an extra puzzle piece and you've developed feelings. You told her you liked her and then what?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Ah I see." Manny says, Taking another swig. "Sorry for your loss.  I'm sure your uncle was doing his best with everything. But homeschooling and constantly moving cant be great for not feeling like an outsider.  So she. What's her name? She's made you feel like you're not an extra puzzle piece and you've developed feelings. You told her you liked her and then what?"


Keith nods as Manny takes another swig.

"Thanks man, and yeah, he did his best. Gave me a good knowledge of AEGIS policy at least, and let me see some of the world." Keith shrugged.

"Her names Kylie, and yeah, she made me not feel too much like an outsider, heard my entire past, never once judged me for it, and it all started out as great friends. I told her and then she asked if I was asking her out on a date, said yeah, and then she told me about the other guy and that she wanted to think about it a couple of days. Told me she was sorry because it's not fair to me, and then got the answer today of one date, and she'll think about another if she feels something on this one."

Keith sighed and shook his head. He could hear White starting to cackle again. That guy had some serious mood swings.

"Just like I mentioned to Yuki and Stella, got mixed emotions and expectations. Cause, yeah I could be a backup if that guy never works out, or could just be getting strung along. Right now just waiting on her to respond about the horse stables for the date."

Keith huffs a laugh and grins at Manny. "Just however the cards fall ya know? How about you? Eye on someone with all the cute heroines?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael*
When Stella opens the door, her hair is damp from a shower and she's changed into a pair of black yoga capris and a loose dark red Bastion tank top. Her scent hits Raphael's nose; she has a slight floral/fruity smell, and then underneath that is the scent of blood-- It's the same tantalizing smell that he'd gotten from Cassie's blood a few hours earlier. 

She smiles as she takes the box and opens it, revealing a dozen dark brown cookies with granules of sugar on top. "Oh, ginger cookies! Je les adore."

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

I love these


"Mimi said she was with Ryker," Stella says as she takes out a cookie. "I didn't want want to get in the middle of anything."

She waves Raphael into her room as she munches on the sweet dessert. "I did want to ask you a few things. You said you just met that other vampire today, correct? What did he want from you? I didn't want to ask in front of John and Emilia."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi leans into John for a kiss, closing her eyes and freeing him from his trance. It's a soft, sweet kiss that Emi smiles into. John feels a small spark of happiness and contentment travel into him as she rests a hand on his neck and jaw. 
> 
> She looks down, slightly embarrassed as she pulls her hand away. "Sorry. I can usually suppress that." Her cheeks warm slightly. "I was just a little distracted."


Which part? John asks quietly, basking in the emotions he had just felt from her. The feelings that I felt with the kiss? I assume my incoherence was the natural result of your turning your full attention on me. You are, after all, the most important thing in my life so its to be expected.

Person, not thing. Our relationship could be considered a thing  the most important.

He looked down, her contentment and happiness still muddling his thoughts. Im going to stop now before I confuse myself further and start trying to explain the meaning of most or important.

----------


## big teej

*Follow-Up:*

Raphael licks his suddenly dry lips and viciously shoves aside the memory of Cassie's blood and how flat his blood bag had tasted as he sweeps into the room.  

"I suppose showing him that picture can wait."  Raphael makes a face.  "Assuming that's even a good idea at this point.  I haven't seen them, do you know if they're..... alright?"  

The vampire shrugs off the topic for later, answering Stella's questions instead.  

"Correct."  Raphael nods, lips pursing as he remembers the conversation with the elder vampire.  "One of..." He points at himself.  "us, has gone off the reservation, so to speak, and is up to no good."  He smiles and holds his hands out wide.  "Well.  A specific brand of no good that is out of bounds.  They asked me to find him and bring him in.  Or Dust him, if he doesn't want to cooperate with me."  

Raphael looks at his nails, picking at an imaginary flaw in their diamond-hard surface.  "That's... That's really bad juju, in our circles.  Offing one of the Kindred is.... a Taboo would be an understatement."  He shrugs again "so that should give you an idea of how bad it is."  

He absent mindly scratches at the back of his head "I need to mention it to Seraph tomorrow.  I'd like to bring... those of you who know... but maybe he can put a face on it and we can take everyone.  Easier, that way."  

Raphael stretches, pulling one arm across his chest, then the other.  "In exchange, someone owes me a _big_ favor."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith nods as Manny takes another swig.
> 
> "Thanks man, and yeah, he did his best. Gave me a good knowledge of AEGIS policy at least, and let me see some of the world." Keith shrugged.
> 
> "Her names Kylie, and yeah, she made me not feel too much like an outsider, heard my entire past, never once judged me for it, and it all started out as great friends. I told her and then she asked if I was asking her out on a date, said yeah, and then she told me about the other guy and that she wanted to think about it a couple of days. Told me she was sorry because it's not fair to me, and then got the answer today of one date, and she'll think about another if she feels something on this one."
> 
> Keith sighed and shook his head. He could hear White starting to cackle again. That guy had some serious mood swings.
> 
> "Just like I mentioned to Yuki and Stella, got mixed emotions and expectations. Cause, yeah I could be a backup if that guy never works out, or could just be getting strung along. Right now just waiting on her to respond about the horse stables for the date."
> ...


"No sir.  No changing the subject." Manny says eyeing Keith warily. 

"I want you to think about this. You took the initiative proper and asked Kylie out. She told you that there was another guy and that she'd think about it? That's doesn't sound like a 'NO' to you, Mate? Imagine you go one the date and have a great time Amazing time.  Do you think You change her heart on a two year crush about a guy she Lives with? No shot. Don't be someone's consolation prize. You'll be no better than the hangarounds at the local haunts John and I went to And None of them had anything going for them. You're a literal superhero and as a friend you ought to carry yourself like one."

*Spoiler: OOC: MASK MOVES!!!!!!!*
Show


Manny Comforts and Supports Keith: 9-1=8
Keith may Mark Potential, Shift labels, or clear a condition.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi smiles at John's string of half-coherent sentences. "I understand what you mean. But yes, the extra emotions," she says. "As a low-level empath, I can share and feel emotions. I try my hardest to keep my own feelings to myself. I don't want to influence you, or have you misunderstand and think that those emotions are coming from yourself."

"Most of the time I keep tight control over it, but... I'm very tired. And very preoccupied," she admits, holding one of John's hands in her own.

*Raphael*
Stella sits on her bed, munching on one more small cookie before setting it on the nightstand. She pats the space next to her, inviting the vampire to sit. "Mimi said the two of them had made up when I asked," she says. "I'm glad. Sidney and I didn't talk a lot on our way back to base; she seemed really lost in thought. But I know how much the two of them care for each other. They've been through a lot together."

Stella looks quizzically up at him. "Who else knows about you, other than John and I? I am happy to help you, of course. I owe you... everything, after today. Thank you again, for saving my mere," she says with a smile as she reaches for Raphael's hand. 

She sobers a little as she looks down at her lap, thinking. "Did you know that woman? Cassie? I don't know why, but she seemed very familiar to me. But I know I've never met her."

----------


## Roguewolf

> "No sir.  No changing the subject." Manny says eyeing Keith warily. 
> 
> "I want you to think about this. You took the initiative proper and asked Kylie out. She told you that there was another guy and that she'd think about it? That's doesn't sound like a 'NO' to you, Mate? Imagine you go one the date and have a great time Amazing time.  Do you think You change her heart on a two year crush about a guy she Lives with? No shot. Don't be someone's consolation prize. You'll be no better than the hangarounds at the local haunts John and I went to And None of them had anything going for them. You're a literal superhero and as a friend you oughta carry yourself like one."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC: MASK MOVES!!!!!!!*
> Show
> 
> 
> Manny Comforts and Supports Keith: 9-1=8
> Keith may Mark Potential, Shift labels, or clear a condition.


Keith raises an eyebrow at first as Manny gives him a wary look and then his face returns to normal listening. He.... couldn't argue against any of it. She did pretty much tell him no and then gave a chance to which, the answer is still a rough no. Not to mention the fact that they do live together. How do you compete with that?! Though he did feel slightly insulted at being compared to a hangaround. He couldn't let Manny in on the rest of his past yet but he did have the powers and linage going for him.

Then again, he wasn't truly a prince as many of the former empire agents called him. Only in name. He had to run his hand over his face and up through his hair to hid his eyes for a moment to control White creeping in. He could feel the sclera turning black. Once he had it under control he looked up at the ceiling and sighed.

"You.... I can't argue against any of that......" Keith said exhausted by the thought process. "I thought maybe there could be a chance, and I want to believe that there is. But you're right, I'm carryin' myself around like some sideliner." He huffed a laugh. "The only thing I've managed to do halfway right today is keeping Aeryn alive, and that was pure luck of location."

*Spoiler: Keith hears Manny*
Show


Keith hears Manny and clears Guilty.


Keith sighs heavily. then looks back at Manny with a soft smile. "Thanks friend. And I am actually curious on your thoughts. Or even just anything you'd like to share. Staying in the shadows may have had an ill impact on my mentality for a lot of this."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi smiles at John's string of half-coherent sentences. "I understand what you mean. But yes, the extra emotions," she says. "As a low-level empath, I can share and feel emotions. I try my hardest to keep my own feelings to myself. I don't want to influence you, or have you misunderstand and think that those emotions are coming from yourself."
> 
> "Most of the time I keep tight control over it, but... I'm very tired. And very preoccupied," she admits, holding one of John's hands in her own.


Well, if it helps, John said smiling, I didnt feel anything from you that I do not feel myself when in your presence. I may trip over my words a little more and perhaps might occasionally overdo things in an attempt to impress or please you, but I can honestly say that Ive never been happier than when I have been with you.

Five minutes to arrival, John and _particular_ friend, Clea added quietly. Just in case the two of you had any other confessions you would like to make in front of me instead of Nora.

John felt his heart thump as his mind reassembled itself. He would be with her in her room soon. It may not be scandalous  well not very scandalous  but it would be an opportunity to learn much about her, based on what she had chosen to display there.

Then his eyes narrowed.

Low-level empath, he said, offering Emi an knowing smile. So while you have not been able to read my thoughts, you have been able to read my emotions? Its okay if you have. With the correct training and skills, you can do it without any powers. It would go a good way to explaining a couple of the reads you got off me tonight.

----------


## HIDA

> Keith raises an eyebrow at first as Manny gives him a wary look and then his face returns to normal listening. He.... couldn't argue against any of it. She did pretty much tell him no and then gave a chance to which, the answer is still a rough no. Not to mention the fact that they do live together. How do you compete with that?! Though he did feel slightly insulted at being compared to a hangaround. He couldn't let Manny in on the rest of his past yet but he did have the powers and linage going for him.
> 
> Then again, he wasn't truly a prince as many of the former empire agents called him. Only in name. He had to run his hand over his face and up through his hair to hid his eyes for a moment to control White creeping in. He could feel the sclera turning black. Once he had it under control he looked up at the ceiling and sighed.
> 
> "You.... I can't argue against any of that......" Keith said exhausted by the thought process. "I thought maybe there could be a chance, and I want to believe that there is. But you're right, I'm carryin' myself around like some sideliner." He huffed a laugh. "The only thing I've managed to do halfway right today is keeping Aeryn alive, and that was pure luck of location."
> 
> *Spoiler: Keith hears Manny*
> Show
> 
> ...


"Sorry to be the bad guy, mate." Manny says looking back at his beer.

"Infatuation is scary because it taste like love if you've never known it. It'll get you swept up. It's the same reason... I'm worried about John." He says, taking another swig.

"John is likely the smartest person I know but even he's not immune to a pretty face. And not that I know Emilia to be anything other than pleasant but She could absolutely be taking John for a ride and He would take it to Hell to see the flames dance in her eyes."

Manny sighs and rubs his face. He's probably over thinking it. 

"Sorry You were asking me about my thoughts? On what?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Sorry to be the bad guy, mate." Manny says looking back at his beer.
> 
> "Infatuation is scary because it taste like love if you've never known it. It'll get you swept up. It's the same reason... I'm worried about John." He says, taking another swig.
> 
> "John is likely the smartest person I know but even he's not immune to a pretty face. And not that I know Emilia to be anything other than pleasant but She could absolutely be taking John for a ride and He would take it to Hell to see the flames dance in her eyes."
> 
> Manny sighs and rubs his face. He's probably over thinking it. 
> 
> "Sorry You were asking me about my thoughts? On what?"


Keith shrugs and figures he'll say screw it and pitch in for the replacement beer. Manny might be able to buy it, since he certainly couldn't. He takes a swig and grimaces. Following Manny's apology, Keith shakes his head.

"Nah, someone's gotta put us back in reality. And you're right, it can be a massive downfall not knowing what love is like."  Keith sighs again and looks at Manny. "I'm partially to blame for John getting infatuated with Emi. Though, can tell you that she's just as infatuated too. Heard him speakin' Angelical and was stricken."

Not that it did any good for Grayson, now they'd both be in sadboi hours. Most likely anyway. He took another swig and shrugged.

"Yeah, mostly just on the team, anything you wanted to know, or whatever you wanna share man. Really curious how ya came up with Izulu for the name."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith shrugs and figures he'll say screw it and pitch in for the replacement beer. Manny might be able to buy it, since he certainly couldn't. He takes a swig and grimaces. Following Manny's apology, Keith shakes his head.
> 
> "Nah, someone's gotta put us back in reality. And you're right, it can be a massive downfall not knowing what love is like."  Keith sighs again and looks at Manny. "I'm partially to blame for John getting infatuated with Emi. Though, can tell you that she's just as infatuated too. Heard him speakin' Angelical and was stricken."
> 
> Not that it did any good for Grayson, now they'd both be in sadboi hours. Most likely anyway. He took another swig and shrugged.
> 
> "Yeah, mostly just on the team, anything you wanted to know, or whatever you wanna share man. Really curious how ya came up with Izulu for the name."


"Izulu is the spirit my powers come from. I'll tell you bit more about it later... don't drink you're underaged." Manny says with a grin taking the bottle after watching his face contort. 

"You may be immune to poison but alcohol is definitely an acquired taste."

Manny looks around again.

"The team... is interesting. There's You, John, Louis, Raphael, and now Myself with Seraph being the XO. Seraph seems extraordinarily busy, but no ones been made Field Lead? Like Drake from south side. However Everyone seems capable albeit a bit reluctant to take the position for their own reasons so that strikes me as odd. I don't know all that much about Raphael or Louis aside from the standard AEGIS profiles. Bernie knows more probably but His access far outclasses mine. But all in all I don't know anyone on the team well enough to do anything but make sweeping generalizations."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi shakes her head in response to Johns suggestion. In people like you or Grayson, where I cannot read their thoughts, I can only feel very strong emotions. And with my powers being as they are right now, I most likely couldnt feel anything. In any case, I try to suppress it as much as possible. Such emotions are very personal, like thoughts.

If youre referring to when I reached out to you to reassure you after I leaned away from your touch, I just wanted to make sure you knew that I appreciated it, Emi says with a slightly self conscious smile. I just didnt want to embarrass either of us. I didnt read anything from you, other than your facial expression and body language.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi shakes her head in response to Johns suggestion. In people like you or Grayson, where I cannot read their thoughts, I can only feel very strong emotions. And with my powers being as they are right now, I most likely couldnt feel anything. In any case, I try to suppress it as much as possible. Such emotions are very personal, like thoughts.
> 
> If youre referring to when I reached out to you to reassure you after I leaned away from your touch, I just wanted to make sure you knew that I appreciated it, Emi says with a slightly self conscious smile. I just didnt want to embarrass either of us. I didnt read anything from you, other than your facial expression and body language.


John also smiled self-consciously. Truth be told, I think having the others hear you make sounds of pleasure at my touch would have more fed my ego than fueled embarrassment on my part. But just in case it comes up, you dont have to worry about reading things off of with me with your powers. After all, you are supposed to know that I have powerful feelings about you.

Unless it is about they way it unsettles me that Graysons name comes up at times like this, John thought, pushing down the flicker of an irrational response.  You like the guy, you are glad they are friends, and there is an obvious comparison here relative to your powers and how they interact with her. You have no cause to be insecure.

Except for her being out of your league, of course.

Just like Dad will talk about Mom being out of his.

Not a bad precedent.

Its all good.

So a quick pop quiz in the moments before Clea parks herself: What is your favorite film? John asked, still unsure if he wanted to hear her say _The Princess Bride_ or not.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "Izulu is the spirit my powers come from. I'll tell you bit more about it later... don't drink you're underaged." Manny says with a grin taking the bottle after watching his face contort. 
> 
> "You may be immune to poison but alcohol is definitely an acquired taste."
> 
> Manny looks around again.
> 
> "The team... is interesting. There's You, John, Louis, Raphael, and now Myself with Seraph being the XO. Seraph seems extraordinarily busy, but no ones been made Field Lead? Like Drake from south side. However Everyone seems capable albeit a bit reluctant to take the position for their own reasons so that strikes me as odd. I don't know all that much about Raphael or Louis aside from the standard AEGIS profiles. Bernie knows more probably but His access far outclasses mine. But all in all I don't know anyone on the team well enough to do anything but make sweeping generalizations."


Keith nods having a better understanding of the naming convention. It did make sense he would name it after a spirit for his powers. Eh also could explain how his powers work, would need to look into the Izulu spirit later. He just chuckles as Manny takes the beer from him.

"Aye aye, captain." Keith smirks a bit. "Though, that is interesting, and that's pretty neat to know about the powers at least. And can't argue with you again, is definitely an acquired taste."

He then listens to everything else that Manny mentions. Just how the team is interesting and we don't seem to have much in the way of an active field leader. Now that Keith thought about it a bit, that had changed depending on the mission a lot of times. Normally he figured Louis was the field lead, at least that's what it had said in most of the files he had gotten to read. Keith shrugged.

"I can get behind that, it is interesting. Seraph is insanely busy now with the demon incursion and the stricter curfew hours. From the profiles I had, seemed like Louis is primary Field Lead, but even with the mission this morning that seems to get passed around. Haven't spoken to Raph much, and only really hung out with Louis once outside of a mission so can't say much else on them. John seems to have taken a shine to it though. Dude just seems to know what's going on half the time."

Keith shakes his head and grins.

"I'm not exactly the best suited for a leader. Just not something I feel I can do well enough so that's my reasoning anyway."

----------


## HIDA

> Keith nods having a better understanding of the naming convention. It did make sense he would name it after a spirit for his powers. Eh also could explain how his powers work, would need to look into the Izulu spirit later. He just chuckles as Manny takes the beer from him.
> 
> "Aye aye, captain." Keith smirks a bit. "Though, that is interesting, and that's pretty neat to know about the powers at least. And can't argue with you again, is definitely an acquired taste."
> 
> He then listens to everything else that Manny mentions. Just how the team is interesting and we don't seem to have much in the way of an active field leader. Now that Keith thought about it a bit, that had changed depending on the mission a lot of times. Normally he figured Louis was the field lead, at least that's what it had said in most of the files he had gotten to read. Keith shrugged.
> 
> "I can get behind that, it is interesting. Seraph is insanely busy now with the demon incursion and the stricter curfew hours. From the profiles I had, seemed like Louis is primary Field Lead, but even with the mission this morning that seems to get passed around. Haven't spoken to Raph much, and only really hung out with Louis once outside of a mission so can't say much else on them. John seems to have taken a shine to it though. Dude just seems to know what's going on half the time."
> 
> Keith shakes his head and grins.
> ...


"I'm sure everyone has their reasons and many will tell you that if you want to be in charge your probably shouldn't."  Manny says nodding "Not that it means much either way. My former Field Leads weren't exactly torn up about my departure. I was seen by more than a few in AEGIS to be a liability for either my profile or my powers. But that's a story for later." 


"...As for what you asked earlier, I'm not entirely sure, but there's definitely a person of interest." Manny says, Finishing off his beer.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "I'm sure everyone has their reasons and many will tell you that if you want to be in charge your probably shouldn't."  Manny says nodding "Not that it means much either way. My former Field Leads weren't exactly torn up about my departure. I was seen by more than a few in AEGIS to be a liability for either my profile or my powers. But that's a story for later." 
> 
> 
> "...As for what you asked earlier, I'm not entirely sure, but there's definitely a person of interest." Manny says, Finishing off his beer.


Keith sighs and looks up at the ceiling for a moment.

"Yeah, you wanna be in charge then most will tell ya that. Forced to lead a few teams but never enjoyed it."  He grins widely as Manny mentions his former leads weren't torn up with his departure.

"Well, guess that means you'll fit in just fine here. Old lead from East Side seems glad I ain't around for the most part, not that they ever let me do much with the team....." Keith's face contorts again. He then shrugs as Manny mentions his powers and profile being a story for later.

"In that case, I look forward to it! We'll have to swap those stories sometime." He then chuckles a bit as Manny mentions someone of interest.

"Would definitely recommend talkin' with them. Care to share whatcha noticin' or savin' that as a surprise?"

----------


## InTheMachine

> John also smiled self-consciously. Truth be told, I think having the others hear you make sounds of pleasure at my touch would have more fed my ego than fueled embarrassment on my part. But just in case it comes up, you dont have to worry about reading things off of with me with your powers. After all, you are supposed to know that I have powerful feelings about you.
> 
> Unless it is about they way it unsettles me that Graysons name comes up at times like this, John thought, pushing down the flicker of an irrational response.  You like the guy, you are glad they are friends, and there is an obvious comparison here relative to your powers and how they interact with her. You have no cause to be insecure.
> 
> Except for her being out of your league, of course.
> 
> Just like Dad will talk about Mom being out of his.
> 
> Not a bad precedent.
> ...


Ill keep that in mind, Emi replies. As John asks his question, she looks down at the their hands. As long as you promise not to laugh. Its actually _Anastasia_, the animated one, followed very closely by _The Phantom of the Opera_. My mother was invited to play in several West End musicals, so I remember her practicing for them when I was very young. She showed me _Anastasia_ when I was about two years old and she gave me the music box from the production when they were done. I still have it, and a few other props from other shows she played in. Watching those movies brings back memories of her. Not to mention I like the music.

----------


## HIDA

> Keith sighs and looks up at the ceiling for a moment.
> 
> "Yeah, you wanna be in charge then most will tell ya that. Forced to lead a few teams but never enjoyed it."  He grins widely as Manny mentions his former leads weren't torn up with his departure.
> 
> "Well, guess that means you'll fit in just fine here. Old lead from East Side seems glad I ain't around for the most part, not that they ever let me do much with the team....." Keith's face contorts again. He then shrugs as Manny mentions his powers and profile being a story for later.
> 
> "In that case, I look forward to it! We'll have to swap those stories sometime." He then chuckles a bit as Manny mentions someone of interest.
> 
> "Would definitely recommend talkin' with them. Care to share whatcha noticin' or savin' that as a surprise?"


"A Gentleman never tells." Manny says, Wiping off the lip of the Confiscated beer before chugging it and accenting it's completion with a satisfied belch. "But you could probably guess if you think about it. Anyway. I'm going to work out for a bit. Need to unwind. We'll chat again mate." Manny says, standing up from the table and heading back to his room. 

Manny quickly throws on a hoodie and Starts to jog towards the park.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "A Gentleman never tells." Manny says, Wiping off the lip of the Confiscated beer before chugging it and accenting it's completion with a satisfied belch. "But you could probably guess if you think about it. Anyway. I'm going to work out for a bit. Need to unwind. We'll chat again mate." Manny says, standing up from the table and heading back to his room. 
> 
> Manny quickly throws on a hoodie and Starts to jog towards the park.


Keith raises an eyebrow seeing Manny chug the rest of the nearly full beer bottle and shrugs when he could probably figure it out himself. He waves as Manny gets up from the table to go workout.

"I respect that, and have an idea. Enjoy the workout man." He waits until Manny is gone before grabbing a glass of water and heading back to his room, only minorly dejected at most of the conversation.

"How should I carry myself then? It's not like......"

_"Bah, don't listen to that junk, he wouldn't understand the weight of everything you have to handle!"_ Keith sighed as White cackled a bit afterwards.

He couldn't really argue, it was taking all his concentration to figure out everything he could about the Empire and if they had a connection to the demons in Iron Station. He wondered how some of his old teammates were doing too, and just how long Kylie's shift with Aimee would be tonight.

_No, don't text her again..... she'll respond when she can._

Keith made his way back to his room and sat down at his laptop, turning the TV onto the news to see what was going on. He figured he would take some of the time watching the news to look more into the Izulu spirit legends. He had wanted to speak with Zylas a bit more, but figured he might still be exhausted and wasn't sure if he was awake or not.

*Spoiler: Keith uses Google-fu! Tell me the Legeng of Izulu.*
Show


Investigation (Google-fu): 1d6o6+2 *3* 1d6o6+2 *15*



Keith sighs as google loads up his searches.

"Hey Mimi? Is Zylas still awake?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Ill keep that in mind, Emi replies. As John asks his question, she looks down at the their hands. As long as you promise not to laugh. Its actually _Anastasia_, the animated one, followed very closely by _The Phantom of the Opera_. My mother was invited to play in several West End musicals, so I remember her practicing for them when I was very young. She showed me _Anastasia_ when I was about two years old and she gave me the music box from the production when they were done. I still have it, and a few other props from other shows she played in. Watching those movies brings back memories of her. Not to mention I like the music.


John smiled broadly as Clea slowed so that East Sides garage door could open. The Andrew Lloyd Webber opera is one of Moms favorites. Dad took her to see the Toronto cast some time in the 90s. I remember being morally outraged when she said she could understand why Christine would go off with the Phantom, given Colm Wilkinsons singing voice. Of course, I was coming at it from the book, where Erik is clearly cast as the villain rather than a misunderstood artist.

Im afraid I passed on _Anastasia_ the first time around, John confessed. I was taking myself a little too seriously and going through an Im a serious history person phase at the time.

The good news is that I grew out of taking myself too seriously, John said self-deprecatingly. 

Maybe we could watch it together sometime. Having you introduce me to it will keep me from being too serious about the historical liberties. And it would be good to know if I should allude to it or not if I ever bump into Rasputin.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Izzy Delivery Service*




> "That's true," Izzy says as she follows Louis out to the parking lot. "You do good work though."


"Oh yeah? Well if you don't mind, do you think you could spare a couple of minutes to take West Side's new survey regarding our recent heroics? Our guardian angel would really appreciate it." He shakes his head at the idea and can't help but laugh a little. "I'd hate to see the actual responses we'd get back."




> She looks at the bike and pales a little. "I'm gonna be honest, I haven't ever ridden a motorcycle. Not even as a passenger.


"I wouldn't sweat it. I'm the best driver this side of the Mississippi, you'll be in good hands." Louis says, his smile conveying the utmost confidence in his abilities.

He takes a second to look Izzy over, letting his eyes linger on her outfit a second or two longer than intended.

Louis takes his jacket off with a flourish and offers it to Izzy. "It's gonna get cold so you might wanna wear this. I brought a helmet for you too." He says thumbing back at the headgear resting on the seat of the bike. "Wouldn't want anything to happen to your hair."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
As he starts on his way down the stairs toward the door to leave, Mimi comes over the intercom. Remember, curfew begins at 9pm. It is currently 8:34.

As he jogs toward the park, Manny hears a mans yell that cuts off into a muffled groan from down an alley. 

*Keith*
The news is more of the same. Weather, some crime reports, a few happenings going on around the city. 

Keiths googling brings up some info: The impundulu (which translates as "lightning bird") takes the form of a black and white bird, the size of a person, which is said to summon thunder and lightning with its wings and talons. It is a vampiric creature associated with witchcraft, often the servant or familiar of a witch or witch doctor, which attacks the witch's enemies. It is said to have an insatiable appetite for blood. Sometimes it takes the form of a beautiful young man who seduces women.

Zylas is awake, Mimi replies. I will let him know you wish to talk, if you want.

*John*
I do like his voice, Emi admits. I heard it a few years ago when I was looking up different versions of the play.

Clea parks herself in the garage, and Emi gets out after thanking the AI. They did take some serious creative liberties, she agrees. She smiles as John offers to watch it with her sometime. I would really like that.

Johns phone vibrates as they climb the stairs to the foyer. 
*Spoiler: Text from Mimi*
Show

Gentle reminder: Curfew begins at 9pm


Emi leads him down the empty hallway to the third door. When it opens it reveals a simple room that is meticulously clean. The only thing out of place is a black dress on top of her duvet and a different pair of silver heels that look taller than the ones she currently has on. 

Over her desk is a cork board with large calendar that is full of neat, tight writing. There are two pictures one in the top corner and one stuck in the bottom of the frame. The top picture is one of her family about ten years ago, with both her and her brother and her mother and father. Theyre standing in front of the Sydney Opera House. The other picture is one of her, Grayson, Zack, and Kylie sitting on a large blanket in the Bastion College quad. 

Her desk itself has her laptop, leather bound notebook, and the crystallized gardenia from John. The desk chair holds the gray backpack John had seen earlier in the day. Hanging on the wall over her dresser is a replica sword and the Phantoms mask. On her nightstand is a stand to charge her phone and the music box shed mentioned earlier. 

She quickly grabs the dress and takes it back to her closet, revealing the large red and purple rose design on the white duvet. 

*Louis*
I would take a survey. For you, she says with a smirk. You at least have one voice thatll sing your praises.

She shrugs on Louis jacket, which is slightly too big, and zips it up before she smiles at his joke. Please Louis, this hair needs a good washing. It wouldnt matter if the wind got to it. But thank you, she says as she slips the helmet on. She waits for Louis to get on the bike before carefully using the back foot pegs to get on the small seat behind him. She squeezes her arms tightly around his stomach, pressing herself hard up against him as she feels how much she need to balance, with nothing else to hold on to. 

Her voice has a slight waver of apprehension. Im really trusting you here, Louis.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> The news is more of the same. Weather, some crime reports, a few happenings going on around the city. 
> 
> Keiths googling brings up some info: The impundulu (which translates as "lightning bird") takes the form of a black and white bird, the size of a person, which is said to summon thunder and lightning with its wings and talons. It is a vampiric creature associated with witchcraft, often the servant or familiar of a witch or witch doctor, which attacks the witch's enemies. It is said to have an insatiable appetite for blood. Sometimes it takes the form of a beautiful young man who seduces women.
> 
> Zylas is awake, Mimi replies. I will let him know you wish to talk, if you want.


Keith shakes his head at the news and laments his choice to not put on music instead. Even then he could have just thrown on a movie that could act as background noise but if Zylas were awake and willing to chat even a little bit, he wouldn't have it on for very long. At the search results, he tilts his head. He then looks up to the speakers and camera with a smile.

"Thank you, Mimi! And please? But only if he's alright with it, I'll be down in a couple minutes after looking at this right fast." Keith turns his attention back to the sceen.

"Lightning bird huh? That explains the lightning that rippled a bit. Didn't seem to have fangs like a traditional vampire either..... but the seduction of women..... Well if Kenzie's reaction was anything to go on.... 'Appetite for blood' could just be another way for saying blood thirsty, which he was rarin' to go earlier......"

Keith thinks for a few minutes. If he got his powers from an Izulu creature, did he get the good parts and not the taste for blood? Come to think of it, did he make a deal with a witch? He shook his head.  It was Manny's story to tell, and he figured he would find out the next time they got to chat.

Keith shrugged and sighed, closing his laptop and placing it back on his desk. _A guy that turns to bats, the guy my father almost killed, a sorcerer trained by the greats, and now a lightning spirit. Not to mention the angel and demon in the building too. West Side truly is an interesting place!_ Keith found himself thinking as he made his way to the door and back out into the hallway to Zylas's room.

When he arrived, he knocked on the door, at least if Zylas had been willing to chat a bit.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> As he starts on his way down the stairs toward the door to leave, Mimi comes over the intercom. Remember, curfew begins at 9pm. It is currently 8:34.
> 
> As he jogs toward the park, Manny hears a mans yell that cuts off into a muffled groan from down an alley.


Manny waves at the camera closest to the door before heading out.

As he hears the muffled groan, Manny initially jogs past the alley before he carries himself off the ground and tries to get a vantage point above the noise without being noticed.

*Spoiler: OOC: Sneaky Sneaky*
Show

Stealth: 5

Bennies remaining 2/3

----------


## big teej

*Q & A:*

Raphael plops down next to Stella at her invitation.  "Well.  Good."  Raphael says.  

He takes Stellas hand in his, intertwining his fingers with hers.  "I... appreciate the sentiment.  But I didn't do it so you'd feel like you owe me."  He says quietly.  

"I told Louis, while we were waiting for the flashing lights and sirens to show up at the house.  I think... that makes it just the three of you on the team.  Seraph's always known.  Or, I mean, he found out when I joined up.  If that was gonna be a problem I wanted to have it right away."  

Raphael shakes his head.  "I met her when I met Feris.  Didn't even trade more than a few social niceties."  

Raphael turns his eyes back to Stella.  "Do you think it's a 'mage' thing?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Zylas inclines his head as Keith enters his room. Hes currently seated on the futon, watching something foreign on TV. 

Hello again, Keith, he says as he turns the already low volume down, silencing the screaming Spanish woman. 

*Manny*
As Manny floats up to the top of one of the buildings that makes up the alleyway, he spots two gangbangers, one with a red hat, the other with a black jacket, in front of a man whos writhing on the ground. 

Red Hat shoves Jacket. What the **** man?! He was gonna buy! Why did you stab im?

I thought he was a ****in cop, Jacket retorts. I just had a feelin, okay? Whatever. Lets just take his **** and get out of here.

*Raphael* 
I know you didnt, Stella says with a gentle smile. Thats why Im so moved by it. You stuck to your word, even in the face of what we went through in that dimension. Youre amazing, Raphael. Im so very glad I met you on the roof of that church.

She pulls up her legs and crosses them, letting one knee rest against Raphaels thigh. Is she a mage as well? Stella thinks for a moment as she rests their hands on her leg. What kind of magic did she do?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Zylas inclines his head as Keith enters his room. Hes currently seated on the futon, watching something foreign on TV. 
> 
> Hello again, Keith, he says as he turns the already low volume down, silencing the screaming Spanish woman.


Keith smiles and bows his head in thanks as he enters. Catching a glance of the telenovela on the TV, he recognizes it as one that has run a few times back in his time just hanging with the guards at one of the facilities. Granted he saw it on one of his breaks, and didn't understand much of Spanish. The main things he knew to say were thanks, bathroom, and hello.

"Good to see you again, Prince Zylas, and thanks for allowing me to come back in at such a late hour."  Keith glanced around the newly furnished area and figured John had been busy this afternoon.

"I wanted to see how you were settling in. Also curious, if there was anything that you needed at this time as well. How are you enjoying the telenovela?"

Keith rubbed the back of his neck. He had been in the situation, just not this exact one before. Mostly just being confined to a single room.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> I do like his voice, Emi admits. I heard it a few years ago when I was looking up different versions of the play.
> 
> Clea parks herself in the garage, and Emi gets out after thanking the AI. They did take some serious creative liberties, she agrees. She smiles as John offers to watch it with her sometime. I would really like that.
> 
> Johns phone vibrates as they climb the stairs to the foyer. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Mimi*
> Show
> 
> Gentle reminder: Curfew begins at 9pm


John looked down in disbelief at the message. Even if he left now, he suspected it would be impossible to return to base on time. 

He quickly swiped out two messages.

*Spoiler: Text to Clea*
Show

Clea: I suppose you are unable to fake a malfunction that would require me to stay here past curfew?


*Spoiler: Text to Mimi*
Show

Mimi: Please request an extension of curfew or, if appropriate, log my presence in East Side and in Clea as being within the bounds of curfew. If approval is required, please assure Seraph I will return to base promptly after dropping Emi off and aiding her in her recovery after tonights operation.


Clea responded immediately after he sent the text to Mimi.

*Spoiler: Clea responds*
Show

That depends on how much of a complication you think having the AEGIS equivalent of AAA arriving would be  given that this is a Myriad base. I am currently asking Mimi if I count as a mobile base for you under these circumstances. I suspect she would have been more willing to stretch that particular rule prior to Sidneys recent escapade.





> Emi leads him down the empty hallway to the third door. When it opens it reveals a simple room that is meticulously clean. The only thing out of place is a black dress on top of her duvet and a different pair of silver heels that look taller than the ones she currently has on. 
> 
> Over her desk is a cork board with large calendar that is full of neat, tight writing. There are two pictures one in the top corner and one stuck in the bottom of the frame. The top picture is one of her family about ten years ago, with both her and her brother and her mother and father. Theyre standing in front of the Sydney Opera House. The other picture is one of her, Grayson, Zack, and Kylie sitting on a large blanket in the Bastion College quad. 
> 
> Her desk itself has her laptop, leather bound notebook, and the crystallized gardenia from John. The desk chair holds the gray backpack John had seen earlier in the day. Hanging on the wall over her dresser is a replica sword and the Phantoms mask. On her nightstand is a stand to charge her phone and the music box shed mentioned earlier. 
> 
> She quickly grabs the dress and takes it back to her closet, revealing the large red and purple rose design on the white duvet.


Johns eyes quickly swept the room as he followed Emi in. The space was comparable to their rooms at West Side  including placing the closets on one side of the room and the bath on the other to help minimize sound transfer. Nevertheless, he found himself moving quietly  or at least attempting to as he had in the hallway. He was also found himself instinctively folding his hands behind his back, concerned that a stray touch might inadvertently trigger an instance of object reading. 

That was not to say he was not tempted to do so. He still knew so little about her mother beyond what he had discovered and what Emi had told him. Soon, he would have the handful of dates Mr. Shaw would send him detailing some key moments in her life. 

It was very little to go on. One touch of the picture could reveal much.

*Spoiler: Not as impressive as the last sword he saw*
Show

Common Knowledge  the replica sword and where it is from: 1d12o12 *11* 1d6o6 *2*


Likewise, the three artifacts she had chosen to display  two of which she had connected to her mother in prior conversations: The music box from _Anastasia_ and the mask from _Phantom of the Opera_. The sword appeared to be a stage weapon but it could be from any number of shows and his theatrical experience was more tightly focused on Elizabethan drama than the kinds of musicals the other objects were associated with and that she hinted her mother could bring home for her.

The more recent picture  likely taken by her brother  might offer a window into her relationship to her teammates. He looked away from it as he caught part of his mind assessing the distance between her and Grayson.

The leather notebook, set near the gardenia he had set for her in Imperishable Crystal, was equally tempting  especially as there was a fair chance that it was a journal, brimming with the thoughts and feelings Emi would have securely placed there, out of sight of prying eyes.

But she trusted him to be here and he had no intention of breaking that trust. 

He bent and picked up the silver heels, following her to the closet. 

In case it ever matters, he said quietly as he smiled at her and offered the shoes, your appearing taller than me doesnt bother me in the slightest. He glanced back at her desk. I cant place the sword, although it could be from any number of productions. Another gift from your mothers time on the West End?

As excited and honored as he was to be there, he was also nervous.

Very nervous.

Nervous enough to no longer be sure what qualified as things going well or not or what Emi would and would not want him to attempt. Kissing would certainly make answering her questions difficult but what if she was hoping he would try something?

He wasnt about to, of course. She had told him what she had planned for them to do. He would massage her neck and they would cover some to all of the backlog of questions they had after the evening. 

Very straightforward.

If the good news was that his never having been in a serious relationship before now meant he did not have to worry about an ex kissing him at an awkward moment, the bad news was he had absolutely no frame of reference for what he should do at a moment like this. 

Um

He took a deep breath.

Before you tell me about the rapier, I have a confession to make. It likely wont come as a surprise, but Im less than a week into my first serious relationship and I have found myself in my girlfriends room. I am not planning to do anything scandalous, nor am I suggesting that we should. And while I was in some of the ladies dorm rooms as Salve, it was always as the trusted friend.

Thats not to say Im not your trusted friend, but I am hoping I am a little more than that, too.

He looked down.

He could trust her.

And be vulnerable with her. 

I wish to behave well and appropriately, Emi. But, in truth, I am not sure I know all of the borders of that lie at this particular moment. Please let me know if I drift too close to one of them inadvertently.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Delivery Boy, First Class*




> She shrugs on Louis jacket, which is slightly too big, and zips it up before she smiles at his joke. Please Louis, this hair needs a good washing. It wouldnt matter if the wind got to it. But thank you, she says as she slips the helmet on. She waits for Louis to get on the bike before carefully using the back foot pegs to get on the small seat behind him. She squeezes her arms tightly around his stomach, pressing herself hard up against him as she feels how much she need to balance, with nothing else to hold on to.
> 
> Her voice has a slight waver of apprehension. Im really trusting you here, Louis.


"Hey, I still like how it looks now for whatever it's worth." Louis replies with a playful smirk. The hero dons the goggles resting over his light blue v-neck and waits for his passenger to find a comfortable position for herself on the back of his bike.

He takes it slow as the two pull out of the hospital parking lot and asks Izzy for the general location of her apartment or a nearby landmark he'd know. After getting an idea of which direction to go Louis mentally charts the most linear and least congested route to Izzy's apartment possible. He traverses the city streets at tame pace only picking up speed ever so slightly in straightaways once he feels Izzy's gained more confidence in her ability to keep herself balanced. While he'd normally feel the urge to push his pace, cutting corners and racing lights, the embrace of the woman clinging to him was more than enough to keep his need for speed in check.

*Spoiler: The Best There Is*
Show

Driving: 11

Louis spends 2 Benny's to reroll his results! (1 Benny Remaining)

How's the saying go? "Overpromise. Overdeliver." Gotta make a good first impression. ;)

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith* 
Is that what you call this? he asks as he looks at the screen again. Telenovela Its _interesting_ to say the least. Im very confused by whats happening, but I havent been watching long. Until recently, I was sleeping.

If you say it is late, I believe you, the demon says with a slight smile. With no windows, I have no way to perceive what time it is, and my sleep schedule is in disarray. Though I am unsure how much sleep humans need. Do you sleep every night? he asks curiously. 

He considers Keiths question for a moment. This place is infinitely better than where I was confined earlier. It is comfortable. I am allowed to have delicious food and water. There is entertainment, however odd it may be. Even though there is an Erelim that stays here, I currently do not fear for my life. If anything, I could use a new book, he says, gesturing at the one on the end table. I finished that one earlier.

*Louis*
As she learns how the bike behaves, Izzys death grip loosens slightly, and she relaxes into Louis. They pass by the front gates of Briarwood University and then into a parking lot that contains student apartments only a minute or two down the road. 

Izzy gets off the bike and lets out a shaky breath as she pulls off her helmet. That was kinda fun. Once I kinda got the hang of it, she says with a smile at the hero. Her expression dampens a bit as she looks around the parking lot, looking for anyone that seems to be out of place. She waits for Louis before she quickly heads for an apartment on the first floor. Im glad the cops dropped off my keys, she mumbles to herself as she unlocks the door to 121. 

Before she opens the door, she looks back at Louis. Do you want to come in? I was going to order a pizza or two for dinner.

*Spoiler: If Louis Goes Inside*
Show

The inside of Izzys one bedroom apartment is clean, but full. She has a bright red keyboard set up on one wall. Next to it is a black hollow body guitar with a rose and thorn inlay on the neck. Sheets of music, both printed and handwritten are scattered on a table next to the instruments where a laptop is also set up. 

Farther into the room, theres a tv with a dark couch opposite from it that has a small coffee table in front of it. Several scratching posts and cat toys are on the floor. The kitchen is slightly cluttered, with a lot of counter space taken up by a coffee grinder and drip machine.

A fluffy, pure white cat trots up to Izzy with a loud meow, rubbing up against her legs. She picks the cat up and lays it against one shoulder. This is Ray, she says as the cat purrs loudly. She looks like she suddenly remembers something, and returns the cat to the ground before going to fill up Rays food and water bowls, which are dangerously low.
 

*John*
*Spoiler: Text from Mimi*
Show

Please return promptly once youre finished with your _wooing_. Seraph has approved your outing, so long as you return with no detours.


*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

Sticking just slightly out of her journal is scrap of paper. Its too far away to read, but the writing on it is in a scrawling hand, definitely not Emis neat one. 


Emi takes the offered shoes and then takes the ones she has on off, setting both pairs on a shoe rack in her closet. It bothers some men greatly. I thought better safe than sorry. I know for next time now though.

As John confesses his nervousness, a seductive smile spreads across her face. She puts one hand on his chest pushing him over to her bed until the back of his knees hit the edge, forcing him to sit. John, she says in a low voice as she holds his gaze with her dark eyes. Slowly and deliberately, she reaches up to undo the topmost button of his shirt. I appreciate it, but I dont think you need to be so concerned. I told you not ten minutes ago that I trust you. But, if you want, I can do that for you. 

She smooths out his collar before giving him a gentle kiss. Im also open to what I suggested earlier. Just talking. And a massage.

----------


## HIDA

> As Manny floats up to the top of one of the buildings that makes up the alleyway, he spots two gangbangers, one with a red hat, the other with a black jacket, in front of a man whos writhing on the ground. 
> 
> Red Hat shoves Jacket. What the **** man?! He was gonna buy! Why did you stab im?
> 
> I thought he was a ****in cop, Jacket retorts. I just had a feelin, okay? Whatever. Lets just take his **** and get out of here.


Manny watches the two for a beat before leaping off the roof. He lands right behind them and gives them a jolt as he wrangles their necks. 

*Spoiler: OOC: Run, Stun, Job Done?*
Show

Touch attack(stun) on Jacket(One with knife)9+4=13.Target must Make Vigor roll at -2, Target is incapacitated on a failure.
Touch Attack(Stun) on the Hat: 6+4 is 10.Same for this human.

No Bennies Left.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> Is that what you call this? he asks as he looks at the screen again. Telenovela Its _interesting_ to say the least. Im very confused by whats happening, but I havent been watching long. Until recently, I was sleeping.
> 
> If you say it is late, I believe you, the demon says with a slight smile. With no windows, I have no way to perceive what time it is, and my sleep schedule is in disarray. Though I am unsure how much sleep humans need. Do you sleep every night? he asks curiously. 
> 
> He considers Keiths question for a moment. This place is infinitely better than where I was confined earlier. It is comfortable. I am allowed to have delicious food and water. There is entertainment, however odd it may be. Even though there is an Erelim that stays here, I currently do not fear for my life. If anything, I could use a new book, he says, gesturing at the one on the end table. I finished that one earlier.


Keith nods as he crosses over to see the title of the book. A History of Iron Station huh? Zylas would undoubtedly be curious about the city he was summoned to, he could possibly even be curious about why this city in particular. 

If hes interested in history, could always grab him more of the full history books. Keith started to think.

A lot of people watch them. They mostly tell a dramatic story of love and heartache, people working through life in a method that is not necessarily correlated with the real world but it takes them out of a situation for a while. Keith shrugs. There used to be an interesting one about a hospital until the lead actor decided he didnt want to work with the others anymore. Show fell apart soon after.

Keith takes a floating seat and a deep breath. He figured if anyone could use the solidarity, at least for the confinement portion, Zylas could. And it wasnt like he could keep his mind focused waiting on Kylie right now anyway to do classwork.

I can only imagine. Kinda grew up in a similar style room with no windows too, so a sleep schedule was mostly formed by someone calling lights out. Keith shakes his head, then smiles. Most humans need roughly about six to eight hours of sleep. I know here, Im usually the last one asleep and first one up, unless they havent gone to sleep yet. A lot of years having to sleep on the go when ya can will do that though.

At the mention of new books to read, Keith grins. All he needed to know was what Zylas preferred to read and he could give him some suggestions.

Im glad to hear that youve been comfortable, and not fearing for your life. Seraph is a good man, by far one of the most understanding as well. Keith glances at the book again. Though, it may be a bit before more food gets cooked, thinkin they all may need a good rest after today. So what sort of genres of books do you enjoy? I would gladly run to the library and grab a few. Most of my classes at school focus on literature and studying the inner workings of it.

Though if you want more books on the occult and magic, Im afraid we may need to ask John. Keith says with a sigh. On my and his first day here, we found it to be severely lacking in that regard. Theres one but all the information is wrong.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text from Mimi*
> Show
> 
> Please return promptly once youre finished with your _wooing_. Seraph has approved your outing, so long as you return with no detours.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> ...


As he returned her kiss, John found his mind operating simultaneously across two tracks. On the first, he was thinking about how to persuade Emi to continue. On the other, why they should stop.

Focused as he was on the touch of her lips, he was not entirely clear as to why he would be doing either. He distantly sensed that both were being driven by deep, instinctual responses rather than rational thought  which had stopped the moment she placed her hand on his chest and directed him back towards his bed.

Her bed. Not their  not his bed.  

The drives that pushed him to continue were straightforward enough. She was willing  more than willing  and did not appear to be acting under the influence an outside force. 

*Spoiler: There has to be a different reason for this, right? I mean, this cant be happening.*
Show

Danger Sense: Is she acting of her own volition?: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *5*


His hands found their way to her hips and the small of her back as he drew her down towards him, sliding himself back onto the bed so that she could straddle him. 

The thoughts that suggested putting the breaks on things were driven by a kind of survival instinct  distant bud fading concerns for her father, her brother, or a possessive dragon overhearing them.

*Spoiler: Notice roll called for by the GM*
Show

Notice Roll Called for by the GM: 1d10o10+4 *11* 1d6o6+4 *12*


As he eased his hands up her rib cage, John spotted the slight tinge of pink of Emis face. Although she was successfully projecting a confidence greater than her experience, John saw just the slightest bit of uncertainty in her eyes.

He drew in and released a shuddering breath, stopping his hands just before.

Someone is going to ask for me to turn in my Man Card for this, he said, willing his hands to stop and beginning to ease them down the sides of her body. 

Her strong, lithe, perfect body.

He looked up into her eyes, daring himself to remain true to himself and her and not get so lost in them once more that he was forgetting what he was doing.

It was harddifficult. Difficult to stop.

Focus.

Here I am, gazing into the eyes of the most beautiful woman in the world  the woman I

Dont say it.

the woman I adore more than life itself

As evidenced by the fact that he stood in front of a mini gun earlier in the evening to guarantee that she would not be mistaken by Elvira or a target.

The woman I have waited for for a moment like this.

A moment that might never come again.

And would wait for until the end of time

No idle promise, given he might live long enough to watch the heat death of this universe before migrating to another.

He glanced down. 

And I am reminding her that we dont have to, if we arent ready.

His hands were at her hips, his fingers curving along her sides and his thumbs rested on the top of her thighs, dangerously close to the front of them. Her breasts brushed his chest as their rapid breathing synchronized. 

I want us to be sure.

Her heady scent filled his consciousness, threatening to overwhelm him. His body ached for her almost as much as his heart. 

Because as much as I desire you

And Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, do I desire you.

He looked up into her eyes, falling into them once more.

As much as I desire you, I care for you more.

He reached up and cupped her cheek in his hand.

I may be doing this all wrong, Emi. But you matter too much to me to not ask if the uncertainty in your eyes is a reflection of the nervousness that I feel or a sign that you are thinking: Yes, but not yet.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Red Hat drops like a sack of potatoes, but Jacket manages to withstand the electrical assault. He screams in pain, but shakes his head and swings around and attempts to stab Manny in the stomach. 

_Initiative!
Red Hat fails his Vigor Roll, but Jackets die explodes!
10s Jacket attempts to stab Manny, but he misses
7s Manny has Initiative!_

*John*
Emi blinks and leans back a little, letting Johns grip on her thighs balance her. Her breathing slows as reason returns to her. 

John, she sighs as she looks down at him. She smiles as she shakes her head a little. Youre right. As much as I want you, we should wait. Weve only known each other for four days. Id never even kissed a man until Sunday.

She shifts her hips in a teasing manner before leaning forward and kissing him again. Thank you, she whispers to him. Im glad that brain of yours never stops. Im not saying I would have regretted anything, but I think youre right. Im not sure that Im ready.

*Spoiler:  Label Shift*
Show

Emi attempts to shift Johns Labels up Savior, minus Danger. Accept the Shift or Reject her Influence 


*Keith* 
If the descendant of an angel is not a good man, something is wrong, Zylas says with a slight smirk. His line is older than my own.

As for books, I enjoy them the most when there is something that I can learn from them. While I wish you had some books on magic, I doubt that it would be demonic in nature. I cant even use magic while confined here anyway. Seraph was very thorough in his warding.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

The tip of his tail twitches as he admits a weakness, but quickly calms. 


His red and black eyes look guardedly up at Keith. I can understand why Dee has been accommodating to me, with our _kayal_, but why have you been so obliging? None of the others, except for Manny, wish to have anything to do with me, or they actively wish for my death.

----------


## big teej

*Q&A:*

"Thanks for noticing" Raphael says with a wink.  

"I'm glad you were up on top of that church too."  Raphael says, smiling back at her. 

He considers the question a moment before nodding and saying, "Maybe?  Probably.  She performed a bloodletting and the cut healed up right away.   I'd assumed she was just a prized blood doll, to be honest."  

The vampire smirks.  "An impression reinforced by her and those other two approaching you at the bar.  I thought Feris and I were going to have a misunderstanding."  

The smile doesn't leave his face, but the humor leaves his voice as he says "That would have been... A very different kind of interesting night." 

Raphael shrugs.  "But, it didn't, and we didn't.  So, you know, water under the bridge, or whatever."  

Raphael lays back to stare at the ceiling and stretches.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emi blinks and leans back a little, letting Johns grip on her thighs balance her. Her breathing slows as reason returns to her. 
> 
> John, she sighs as she looks down at him. She smiles as she shakes her head a little. Youre right. As much as I want you, we should wait. Weve only known each other for four days. Id never even kissed a man until Sunday.
> 
> She shifts her hips in a teasing manner before leaning forward and kissing him again. Thank you, she whispers to him. Im glad that brain of yours never stops. Im not saying I would have regretted anything, but I think youre right. Im not sure that Im ready.



The jury is still out on how glad I am about that, John offered wryly, attempting to mask his mixed feelings about the course of events with humor but still unable to break her gaze.

He had made the right choice, he reminded himself.

He had done the correct and good thing, he further reminded himself.

He had shown Emi the respect she deserved and acted out of love for her as a partner and not merely his lust for her body. 

She was grateful for his having said something.

She was still straddling him. 

He felt his chances slipping away.

*Spoiler: Wait, wasnt there something else in the room? My attention seems to have wandered.*
Show

Notice Roll for the Scrap of Paper: 1d10o10+4 *12* 1d6o6+4 *9*
1 Bennie Spent


To say he regretted doing the right thing would be inaccurate  just as he did not regret peeking at the note sticking out of her journal to try and determine who had written her and why she was saving it. 

He was still curious.

He still wanted her.

The strength of that desire surprised and unsettled him. 

She was still straddling him.

His breath had not fully returned to normal, although it had slowed in time with hers.

He wasnt sure if he was ready either, he reminded himself  although he suspected it wouldnt take much to persuade him that he might be readier than he thought. Yes he was more experienced than she was but, truth be told  and he wasnt about to tell that to anyone (Well, perhaps her.), it wasnt by much.

She was still

As much as I am, um, enjoying this, John admitted with a blush, why dont we shift positions a little. I might be able to rub your neck from here, but it would be a little awkward and feel like I am about to strangle you.

There would be other times. Other opportunities. 

Other moments when he would find himself being the good and supportive friend. The one who she could be safe with. The one who she, like all the others before her, knew she would not be threatened by because he was good and loyal and faithful and trustworthy.

The guy who lacked that titillating edge of danger that quickened the pulse. 

There would be other chances, he insisted to himself, looking down and caressing her side and lower back comfortingly.

It was always a comforting touch he ended up finding himself offering. Stephen had made it further with a girl than he had  although he was not supposed to know that (One could not expect sixteen year olds to be perfectly discrete,). But Stephen was the cool musician who went off on band trips and not the you-re-such-a-good-friend-there-is-someone-special-out-there-for-you math nerd who had the poor taste to fall for women above his station.

He took a breath, leaning forward a little into Emis presence.

There would be other chances. This time would be different.

It had to be.

Ones where they would be more ready and known one another for more than a week.

More than a half a week.

Of course, if he was truly suggesting that shifting positions were something they should consider, perhaps his hand placement should not be signaling that he really did not want her to move.

He didnt, of course.

So: Do we begin with your questions about this evening or with what your father thought of my less clever than I thought purchase of the Madeira?

*Spoiler: OOC Update*
Show

 OOC: John accepts Emis vision of him and, because he already is at -2 Danger, finds himself becoming *Insecure*.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Red Hat drops like a sack of potatoes, but Jacket manages to withstand the electrical assault. He screams in pain, but shakes his head and swings around and attempts to stab Manny in the stomach. 
> 
> _Initiative!
> Red Hat fails his Vigor Roll, but Jackets die explodes!
> 10s Jacket attempts to stab Manny, but he misses
> 7s Manny has Initiative!_


After Jacket slashes at him with a knife, Manny takes a proper fighting stance between him and the wounded man. He Lashes out with 2 quick shots The first one goes wide but second Lands flush.

"Just walk away, Mate." Manny threatens, Electricity racing across his hands.

*Spoiler: Lighting Strike*
Show

Attack 2: 5
Damage: 5
Flares and Burn Roll: 12

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> If the descendant of an angel is not a good man, something is wrong, Zylas says with a slight smirk. His line is older than my own.
> 
> As for books, I enjoy them the most when there is something that I can learn from them. While I wish you had some books on magic, I doubt that it would be demonic in nature. I cant even use magic while confined here anyway. Seraph was very thorough in his warding.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> The tip of his tail twitches as he admits a weakness, but quickly calms. 
> ...


Keith chuckles a bit at Zylas's initial response. If an angel's descendant wasn't a good man, they were truly in over their heads. Not to mention, who would actually be in the right on the entire debacle? Though that was a question for another time.

"That's certainly a good point, though I do find myself curious just how far back his line goes." Keith shrugs. "Probably a secret best not told to mortals."

*Spoiler: I seem to have struck a nerve.....*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *6* 1d6o6+2 *3*



At the mention of the books and Zylas's preference for tings he can learn, Keith nods. Sometimes that was the best.

"I'm sure we could potentially find some. May just take a bit of asking the right people. Most of the ones I have are based in shadowmancy and baser magics. Nothing too fancy, but I don't mind bringing them down here either." Keith grins. "I'll also grab a few more history books too."

At the mention of his motives, Keith looked at the ground for a moment. He hadn't expected that, though it made sense given how most of the others had reacted initially.

"Can't say I blame you for asking that," Keith sighed as he thought about their reactions. "Suppose the truth of that is, even though you are stuck in confinement that doesn't mean you should feel entirely alone."

Keith absent-mindedly scratched the back of his head. He figured he could tell Zylas part of his story at least.

Well, the other thing is that I also kinda understand a bit. Granted this was years ago, but lost everything to someone else that attacked my family. A few years were spent in confinement and then I started being trained by the only family member to really survive.

Its only in name, but they considered me a prince as far as one organization is concerned. I still want to tear down the one who took it all away, and will eventually. Its just taking the long road. Keith sighed. Mostly, Im telling you this because I want you to know that even on a certain level, I do understand a bit.

He huffed a laugh. Half his team didnt know this story and even then, he wasnt sure how those who did know viewed him for this. Even then, Zylas didnt need to know it was his father that perpetrated the crimes.

Might have all sounded better in my head, and I dont mean to compare the situations. It just made me think back a lot today after our conversation earlier. I should also mention that only one other here aside from Seraph, and now you, really know about that situation.

"Not to mention, we all owe you for keeping that shadow at bay as we escaped."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
I dont know John, Emi replies coyly. She guides one of his hands around to her rear and the other up to one breast as she grinds her hips down on him. I kind of like this.

She leans down and kisses him one more time before she moves back and gets to her feet. Im going to change into something more comfortable than this, then we can talk, okay? she says as she heads into her bathroom. 

*Raphael* 
Stella looks curiously over at Raphael. Blood doll? Is that what you call someone who allows you to feed on them willingly? 

She gets slightly more confused as Raphael continues. What do you mean, a misunderstanding? Je ne comprends pas. The two other men, I get, but Feris and Cassie didnt seem to mean any harm.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

I dont understand 


*Manny*
Mannys punch stuns the man briefly, but he soon recovers and raises the knife. He looks at his buddy on the ground before turning tail and running down to the opposite end of the alley. 

The man who got stabbed groans. Manny can see a significant amount of the blood on the ground near his stomach. 

_Combat Ends!_

*Keith*
Zylas listens carefully to Keiths story. I am sorry you have gone through something like that, at what seems like to me, a young age.

Holding off the Shadow benefited me as much as it did all of you, the demon says matter of factly. As I said earlier, this place, thought it is still a prison, is much preferable to being starved of magic and having my blood stolen.

The demon looks away from Keith and crosses a foot over his knee. Though, to be truthful, I could not have stood by and allowed a woman to be hurt either. Even if I had not been trapped there, I still would have stepped in to assist her.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> I dont know John, Emi replies coyly. She guides one of his hands around to her rear and the other up to one breast as she grinds her hips down on him. I kind of like this.
> 
> She leans down and kisses him one more time before she moves back and gets to her feet. Im going to change into something more comfortable than this, then we can talk, okay? she says as she heads into her bathroom.


It was another sign of his inexperience that he had no idea how to process what Emi had just done and that his brain had almost refused to process it before she left the room. 

Yes, he had kissed back. Yes, he had quietly moaned with pleasure and she had thrust against him. He thought his hands had done something when she had moved them to places he had never really had an opportunity to intentionally caress on a woman before.

Not grope. That would be too crass to describe what had just occurred. 

But that was her idea  a thought that directly conflicted with his sense that he had, while not friend zoned, been placed into the safe category.

Yes he had managed to keep a smile on his face and nod as she left the room.

No, he thought as he placed his face in his hands. He did not understand any of it. 

He stood up and began to pace the room, trying to get ahold of himself and construct some kind of a frame of reference for himself. At one level, things were continuing to go better than he hoped they ever could. 

Caresses. Yes. In retrospect, he had caressed her.

Good to know he had responded.

He felt like he was looking at a puzzle made up of pieces that were perfect squares. It was obvious there was an order to the pieces but there werent any shapes to give a hint to the way they should be assembled.

He glanced at Emis desk and walked over to it. Sitting there, having a kind of pride of place, was the perfect gardenia within its Imperishable Crystal. He had fashioned it on Sunday for her when things felt somehow more certain. Given what had just transpired, he should feel more certain.

So why didnt he. 

He caught himself gauging the distance between Emi and Grayson in the picture again. The dragon. Dragons were cool and dangerous. They had an edge that nice guy magicians didnt have.

He tore his eyes away from the photo, looking down at the desk as he fought down memories of the paintings of Saint George and the Dragon, with their ambiguous gold chains that could be read as both the bindings of the virgin to her captor or as a leash, where the beauty had somehow tamed the beast, rendering Saint Georges slaying the killing of a pet or companion rather than a rescue.

He had almost gotten ahold of himself when he realized he had been looking at the note inside her journal.

He stepped away, trying to focus on the photo of her family but he knew it was too late. In the back of his mind, the words he had seen, the style of the script, and the nature of the paper were being reviewed, dissected, and analyzed.

The four of them looked happy. The Opera House in the background hinted at a possible performance by her mother. That all four were in the photo suggested that there was a fifth person on the trip. Yes, Mr. Shaw was a skilled enough telekinetic to hold a camera and take a picture, but that would not guarantee a well aligned shot. It might also have been a tour guide.

He closed his eyes, trying to hold back the analysis of the note he had not planned to see but, in a moment of weakness, had observed. 

He resisted the urge to take the picture down and look for a date. It would be useful in conditioning the diamond he would be collecting in the next 24-48 hours, if everything went according to plan. 

He began to pace again. 

Emi would tell him about the pictures background if he asked. He was someone she could tell things to.

He took in the bed as he paced back toward that part of the room, noting the indentations where he had sat, where Emis knee had initially settled in as he drew her down to him.

He stopped and looked down at the beds memory of the encounter. 

It would not do for her father to see that. 

She might be a grown woman with a boyfriend but she was still his little girl.

He hesitated to smooth things out. 

John ran his fingers through his hair, settling his thoughts and pushing down his emotional turmoil. It would not do for Emi to return and find him like this. 

Deep breath in.

Hold.

Breathe out.

He loved her. He did not want to lose her.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Zylas listens carefully to Keiths story. I am sorry you have gone through something like that, at what seems like to me, a young age.
> 
> Holding off the Shadow benefited me as much as it did all of you, the demon says matter of factly. As I said earlier, this place, thought it is still a prison, is much preferable to being starved of magic and having my blood stolen.
> 
> The demon looks away from Keith and crosses a foot over his knee. Though, to be truthful, I could not have stood by and allowed a woman to be hurt either. Even if I had not been trapped there, I still would have stepped in to assist her.


Keith bows his head slightly and nods.

"Thank you, and it was roughly 10 years ago. Mostly, just know that I do want to help, even if that is just making sure that you can recover safely."

Keith shakes his head. "Would like to try and reunite you and your sister, but that also runs the risk of her being in this type of prison as well. Do understand the precautions but neither of you have done us wrong, so it would leave a sour taste in my mouth."

Keith listened as Zylas vented, or at least explained his meaning. He leaned back a bit sitting straight up.

"Glad to know. And I'm sure that while her companion is....well, himself, she is thankful. And for what it's worth, that sense of honor there is another reason I've enjoyed our talks."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Mannys punch stuns the man briefly, but he soon recovers and raises the knife. He looks at his buddy on the ground before turning tail and running down to the opposite end of the alley. 
> 
> The man who got stabbed groans. Manny can see a significant amount of the blood on the ground near his stomach.


Manny quickly moves over to the stabbed man and taps his comm.

"Mimi, I need the closest hospital to my location or an Angel for some intervention now." Manny says, flipping the man over and tries to staunch the bleeding by tying his own shirt around the mans waist. 

"Oi Mate, stay with me." Manny says to the man.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
The picture is a candid one. All four of them are seated on a large picnic blanket. Grayson and Emi are close, both looking down at a textbook in Graysons lap. Their legs, both crossed, are touching. Kylie and Zack seem to be comparing notes. Kylie is writing something with a pen into his notebook. 

As he pulls the edge of the note out of her journal, John realizes that the note is actually on the very bottom of several sheets of folded paper. Unfolding it, he sees that its a handwritten piece of music for a duet between a violin and cello titled Amaryllis. He can hear it in his head as he reads the music. Its a romantic piece, with a lead violin melody and the cello providing tender harmonies behind it. Technically, its fairly well done, though there were some improvements that could easily be made. 

At the very bottom of the first page is the note that had gotten his attention in the first place. 

_Ive never written anything for strings, but I thought Id try, for you. I hope you like it. 
-Grayson_

The paper looks like its been balled up at one point, like it had been thrown away. 

*Keith*
As far as I know, my sister is currently in a contract with a human here, the demon replies. I think he would be very upset to lose her. I would like to speak with her again, but it is too dangerous.

Zylas eyes return to Keith as he mentions Stellas companion, but he opts not to say anything. I saw that she had a soul cage with her. Did she manage to return it?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> The picture is a candid one. All four of them are seated on a large picnic blanket. Grayson and Emi are close, both looking down at a textbook in Graysons lap. Their legs, both crossed, are touching. Kylie and Zack seem to be comparing notes. Kylie is writing something with a pen into his notebook. 
> 
> As he pulls the edge of the note out of her journal, John realizes that the note is actually on the very bottom of several sheets of folded paper. Unfolding it, he sees that its a handwritten piece of music for a duet between a violin and cello titled Amaryllis. He can hear it in his head as he reads the music. Its a romantic piece, with a lead violin melody and the cello providing tender harmonies behind it. Technically, its fairly well done, though there were some improvements that could easily be made. 
> 
> At the very bottom of the first page is the note that had gotten his attention in the first place. 
> 
> _Ive never written anything for strings, but I thought Id try, for you. I hope you like it. 
> -Grayson_
> ...


Common Knowledge: Flower: 1d12o12 *4* 1d6o6 *9*

Amaryllis, his brain tossed up, is a flowering plant native to Southern Africa, often associated with the unrelated Lilly. In the Language of Flowers the Victorians used, it was associated with radiant beauty, pride, and determination.

Amaryllis is also the name of a shepherdess in Vergils Eclogues and her name was associated with the verb form of sparkle. He had the vague recollection of there being a love spell involved.

He slipped the music back into her journal and turned to the picture of her family, replacing it as carefully as he could to make it appear undisturbed and thanking God that it had not triggered his object reading. He understood Grayson was a rival and did not begrudge him that role. Nevertheless, it was a concern. Not only was he a dragon, he was a musician  one who, at some level, recognized that his offering a duet to her occupied a space that would be unique for them. 

It was one he would never be able to meet or match. Even with Stephans help, he could not do it. 

It would also resonate within her with the memories of her mother and their love for one another. 

Another almost date  and encounter that, if Grayson pressed it at the correct time, could try and shift their relationship into something more. 

As close as they were in the picture and as close as two musicians might be, John reminded him, they were not the same as what had almost happened between him and Emi.

Almost.

Well, there were _some_ things that happened.

He focused his attention on the photo of the Opera House, trying not to let his nerves make him sick to his stomach.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> As far as I know, my sister is currently in a contract with a human here, the demon replies. I think he would be very upset to lose her. I would like to speak with her again, but it is too dangerous.
> 
> Zylas eyes return to Keith as he mentions Stellas companion, but he opts not to say anything. I saw that she had a soul cage with her. Did she manage to return it?


Keith tilt his head trying to think of how they could even find them. Considering that Zylas said 'here', he could mean Iron Station. That certainly narrowed down everything. They'd possibly crossed paths and never noticed as well.

"I could imagine he would be. Almost curious who it may be in the city, though that would also just present more curiosity."  Keith shook his head. "The danger should be taken care of first though. You're right there."

Keith's eyes grow a bit distant as he thinks back to the soul cage. He had made a mockery of himself all today and even now, just a matter of time before the mockery continued and he probably mess up the date with Kylie. Still, he should have asked Stella about the cage. He hadn't seen her since she left for the hospital and she didn't seem too upset afterwards, so he assumed she had.

"I think she did. So our entire reason for being in that place was doubly successful. Possibly tripled. That pet is dead, you are here, and the soul was rescued."

Keith was glad they had in fact succeeded, but he would still confirm the return of Stella's mom's soul. "I'll have to ask if it went through, but I do believe so."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Harbinger is on his way, Mimi replies to Manny. 

The man groans as Manny puts pressure on his wound. Blood begins to leak through Mannys shirt almost immediately. 

Less than a minute later theres a rush of wind as Harbinger lands nearby. Several gray feathers drift to the ground around him as he kneels next to the injured man. The older angel places his hand on the mans shoulder and deep orange fire that throws off a few sparks races down to the mans wound. 

The man on the ground blinks, then goes to touch his stomach, finding it unmarked. I-Im okay?

*John*
John feels his magic return to him as Emi emerges from the bathroom in some very short black athletic shorts that show off how long and shapely her legs are and a soft pastel tank top with a mandala in the front. Her hair is down, falling in waves over her shoulders and back. I hope you dont mind my casual clothes, she says as she reenters the room. 

She tilts her head as she gets closer to John. Everything okay? she asks with a slight bit of concern as she touches his shoulder. 

*Keith*
I only meant that he was here, in the human world, Zylas clarifies. I dont know where my sister is.

The demon nods. Good. She seemed very concerned about it. He shifts a little, leaning back against the futon. Earlier, when Aeryn and Manny visited me, Aeryn seemed afraid. He was nervous the first time I met him properly, but not afraid. Do you know what may have changed?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Harbinger is on his way, Mimi replies to Manny. 
> 
> The man groans as Manny puts pressure on his wound. Blood begins to leak through Mannys shirt almost immediately. 
> 
> Less than a minute later theres a rush of wind as Harbinger lands nearby. Several gray feathers drift to the ground around him as he kneels next to the injured man. The older angel places his hand on the mans shoulder and deep orange fire that throws off a few sparks races down to the mans wound. 
> 
> The man on the ground blinks, then goes to touch his stomach, finding it unmarked. I-Im okay?


"Never better." Manny says with a reassuring smile as he looks back at the Angel an nods.

_That's a trick that'll never get old._

"Thank you kindly, Sir. I'm new in town, so I don't know where any hospitals are. You saved this man's life." He says to the angel before retuning his attention back to the assaulted man.

"Can you tell us what happened? I heard you shout right before that punk knifed you."

----------


## big teej

*Q&A:*

"They're glorified blood bags who think their owners actually have any more attachment or concern for them than you would for a ham sandwich."  Raphael spits out. 

He sighs and continues, calmer.  "Most are deluded they'll be rewarded some day, either by being brought across, some sort of material compensation, or something else.  Others are just... hooked on the experience.  Many are dominated or enthralled."  

Raphael relaxes and considers how to answer Stella's other question. 

"You were there _with me_."  He says.  "I don't know how you feel about being property, but as far as _they_ are concerned, that's basically what you are until you are shown to be something else.  You're _mine_, as far as Vampires go.  And it's... tantamount to spitting in someones face to be hassling with someone's...."  

Raphael frowns at the ceiling.  Trying to find the right word to express the sentiment.   "Retainer?"  He says finally.  "Entourage?"  

"The point is, you showed up with me, so that makes you eight different kinds of off-limits to other kindred, or their hangers-on."

----------


## mmdeforrest

John closed his eyes, willing himself into his mental palace. He swept through the hallways and exited into one of the courtyards. As he strode forward, his uniform faded into existence around him. Drawing down his hood, he approached the shallow font standing in the center of the space. He had worked with Doctor Higgins on this space to help him work through his Post Traumatic Stress Disorder following the Windsor Incident. Often, the first step of his work here would be to will the blood boiling up from within the font into water that he could then still.

Tonight, it was only water waiting for him but the fonts waters  mirroring his emotions  were turbulent, as if a storm-tossed sea. Above him, storm clouded raced, as if time lapsed for a horror film. The wind whipped through his hair, tearing at his cloak and threatening to pull him off balance. 

His feelings lashed out, lighting the brazers that defined the circle around the font. He raised his hands, extending his will and stilling the wind.

He closed his eyes  both external and within. 

He listened to the water, accepting the turbulence  the uncertainty and insecurity that was tearing at him, disrupting him. 

Deeper within his mind, he found his memories of Emi  the smile and the kiss from the car with her happiness at being with him.

He held it and listened to her joy, letting it down out the sound of the water.

He felt the warmth of her feelings for him.

He felt the warmth of the sun as it burned through the racing clouds.

The water rolled then splashed, then dripped. He heard it drop on the flagstones.

He felt them on his face.

The water stilled.

The brazers flared, signaling his magics return.

Harbinger was awake.

He opened his eyes and looked at the still pool, reflecting the light above.

He drew a deep, stilling breath. 

He opened his eyes, back in Emis room.

*Spoiler: Johns PSTD is barely kept under control.*
Show

OOC: John spends his Hold with Emi to clear his Insecure condition.





> John feels his magic return to him as Emi emerges from the bathroom in some very short black athletic shorts that show off how long and shapely her legs are and a soft pastel tank top with a mandala in the front. Her hair is down, falling in waves over her shoulders and back. I hope you dont mind my casual clothes, she says as she reenters the room. 
> 
> She tilts her head as she gets closer to John. Everything okay? she asks with a slight bit of concern as she touches his shoulder.


John smiled, weakly but contentedly at the sight of her. She was here. With him. Because she wanted him to be here.

You are here, he said, his voice a little thick as he finished fighting down the edges of the PTSD. How could things not be okay?

He barked out a quick, quiet laugh. Sorry, he explained. Ive just been pacing the room and rethinking some of my recent life decisions, he said nodding to the space where they had been a short time before. Slipping his arm around her, he asked, Why dont you come back to the bed and let your emotional wreck of a boyfriend rub your neck while he confesses some of his inadequacies?

Oh, he added, not yet able to meet her eyes. Harbinger is awake and has released my spell  should we determine I need to work some magic. 

He led her to the edge of the bed and stepped back, allowing himself, for the first time, to take an undisguised look at her full form. First confession  although you may already have noticed this: Ive been sneaking glances at you ever since we have met  always trying to be discrete and respectful and not descending into objectification.

He risked a glance at her eyes.

Your loveliness has made it a bit of a challenge.

He stepped around her, easing them gently back onto the bed  although in a manner much different than the last time.

He notices a slight tremble in his hands as he smoothed her hair and set it to the right side of her neck. Second confession: I, um. Well, you are my first serious relationship. And our activity this evening is about aswell, no. It is as far as I have ever gone with.

You are okay, John, he thought as he reached up and began to massage her. 

She cares for you and if you love her you canyou have to trust her.

Im also used to being confident and in control of things, he continued. Im the expert. The guy why knows things and stays on top of things.

I have no idea what I am doing and I am afraid of drifting back into the usual role I have with women  the nice guy. The good friend. The safe one.

Interesting. For all of his nervousness, his hands were moving with greater certainty  probably because he knew how much his touch was welcome by her.

Its not that I lack confidence, he explained. After all, I cast spells by rewriting reality using the language of Creation. You dont take that kind of thing on without a self-confidence that borders on hubris. 

But with you? he asked as he came across a knot that needed work.  I dont know how a serious relationship is supposed to work and what I am supposed to do and I am fairly certain that any formulae I find in a book is going to be inadequate. The physical side of thing is going to be the kind of thing we learn together, which sounds like fun. But a relationship requires more than instinct is going to provide me.

You may already have figured all of this out but sometimes I need to say things out loud and that can lead to some absurd moments  like when I started mansplaining the interpretation of visions of possible futures to Harbinger earlier today. 

And I am probably already doing the same with you right now. 

Anyway, my impossibly wonderful girlfriend, that is why I keep asking you to tell me if I am doing something wrong and why you may have sensed me panicking about how I am running the risk of moving myself into the friendzone because that is where I am used to being and know how to act. 

So not only will I not know how to unclamp a bra, I wont know when I should be doing so. 

And, somehow, gentlemen are supposed to magically know all of these things. In earlier eras, I think many got around that by artificially bifurcating  women into ladies you impress with your knowledge and the not-a-ladies you learned with. Ive never been able to accept that kind of bifurcation. 

I thought you deserved an explanation as to why your supposedly competent expert of a boyfriend doesnt know what hes doing and is perpetually worried that he is about to disappoint you because he is about to do or not do something that everyone knows you should or should not do.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, he said with a combination of frustration and self-deprecating humor. I mean, just listen to me. Im  worried they are going to take always my Man Card for not working to have things continue earlier and couple that with performance anxiety about the relationship.

He leaned forward and kissed the base of her neck before starting to massage the outside of her shoulders. You really know how to pick em, Emi.

*Spoiler: John makes himself vulnerable.*
Show

OOC: John shares a vulnerability with Emi, holding two, which he can use to clear a Condition or use as Camaraderie in situations involving her.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The man gets to his feet, looking down at all the blood on the ground. I uhhh he glances nervously over at Harbinger. I was walkin, and these guys they uhh Dude pulled a knife and stabbed me. I wasnt doin anything.

Sure, Harbinger says, crossing his arms with a tired shake of his head. He starts to go through Red Hats pockets, pulling out baggies full of a red crystalline substance. You werent gonna buy any of this, right?

The man shakes his head. Nah man! I dont even know what that **** is. He looks back over at Manny. You gotta believe me, man. I wasnt doing anything.

*Raphael* 
As Raphael speaks, Stella gets more and more concerned. So youre saying that Cassie, who might be enthralled, is no more than a ham sandwich to that man? But we cant go talk to her because thats taboo among vampires?

And if she is enthralled, she wouldnt tell us she was in danger anyway. How can you tell? she asks. How do you claim someone?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> I only meant that he was here, in the human world, Zylas clarifies. I dont know where my sister is.
> 
> The demon nods. Good. She seemed very concerned about it. He shifts a little, leaning back against the futon. Earlier, when Aeryn and Manny visited me, Aeryn seemed afraid. He was nervous the first time I met him properly, but not afraid. Do you know what may have changed?


Keith nods, finally understanding fully.

"That makes more sense. My apologies." It was an honest mistake, though he had figured it worth a shot.

At the mention of Stella's concern, Keith nods.

"Yeah, it essentially frees her from that catfish. Wouldn't wish anyone be in his service." Keith shakes his head before tilting it at the mention of Aeryn's fear.

"Nervous I can understand, but I can't imagine what had him afraid. He may have tried some home research and come across wrong information." Keith shrugs. "I'd be happy to ask him for you of course. Unless you have a special instructor, most Occult information that gets written is..... well more so for entertainment. And it gets a lot of things wrong, or only halfway true."

Keith offers a comforting smile.

"Thinking about it and how he loves to try to cook the best he can, I'm certain it was a misunderstanding from faulty research."

"That said, I do have a couple of questions. If you don't mind at least." Keith took a deep breath. "So about Raeksha. I know they're demons on the verge of becoming greater, but what are they? Do they have to enter pacts with Greater Demons or are they just to ascend on their own?"

----------


## big teej

*holupaminute:*

Raphael picks his head up off Stella's bed and looks at her, perplexed.  "What?"  He breathes.  

With a grunt, the vampire rights himself to a sitting position again.  "What?"  He says again, trying to process her----

"Oh."  He says, as the coin drops. 

"No, I don't think my first impression was correct.  I _did_ think that's all she was at first.  But I..."  Raphael slumps.  "I couldn't point you to anything specific, but I really think her relationship with Feris is something much more developed than that."  

Raphael considers the rest of Stella's questions before continuing.  "Spotting a thrall is really hard.  The easiest way is probably to go mucking around with their mind.  Probably.  The other thing is to just... watch them.  But that only works if you watch them around their master."  


He grows silent again.  And stays that way for a long time.  

"It...  Depends on how serious a claim you want to make."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The man gets to his feet, looking down at all the blood on the ground. I uhhh he glances nervously over at Harbinger. I was walkin, and these guys they uhh Dude pulled a knife and stabbed me. I wasnt doin anything.
> 
> Sure, Harbinger says, crossing his arms with a tired shake of his head. He starts to go through Red Hats pockets, pulling out baggies full of a red crystalline substance. You werent gonna buy any of this, right?
> 
> The man shakes his head. Nah man! I dont even know what that **** is. He looks back over at Manny. You gotta believe me, man. I wasnt doing anything.


 Manny walks over to the guy and throws an arm over his shoulders and brings him real close. "Now you probably don't remember that guy saying he stabbed you because he 'thought you were a cop' and I understand that. Having a new hole in you stomach does tend to make you forget the world at-large. But since you're not dressed like a cop, you must've been doing _something_ to make him think that."

Manny takes a dramatic head turn towards Harbinger Before looking at the guy and pulling his arm back. "Heroes tend to be merciful if you don't lie to their faces, Mate. Rule of thumb."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi lets John guide her back over to the bed, though her expression gains a little more concern as he speaks before he sits her down. 

Ive noticed you sneaking glances, John, Emi says with a soft smile at him. I dont mind you looking at me. Ill be honest with you, Im very used to it. But it feels different, with you. I almost get a thrill from sensing your gaze on me.

As I said earlier, she says suppressing a sound of pleasure as his fingers work on a knot, well learn together. Im not worried about the physical side, nor you doing anything wrong.

She leans over and kisses him gently. I still want you, John. Please, know that. You dont have to be so nervous.

*Raphael* 
Stella relaxes somewhat upon hearing that Cassie is most likely not Feris thrall. That makes me feel a bit better, if shes probably making her own decisions.

Are there different levels of claiming?

*Manny*
The man looks back and forth between Manny and Harbinger before letting out a deep, frustrated sigh. Okay. Look. I saw these dudes down here and they called me over. Said that they had some good ****. Said that it was better than glass. I was gonna buy. I dont know if I said somethin funny to em or what, but the other guy pulled his knife and stabbed me. I dont remember much after that.

Youve never met these guys before? Harbinger asks as he checks Red Hats other pockets. He finds a wallet, but it has no ID. 

Never, the man replies. Never seen em.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi lets John guide her back over to the bed, though her expression gains a little more concern as he speaks before he sits her down. 
> 
> Ive noticed you sneaking glances, John, Emi says with a soft smile at him. I dont mind you looking at me. Ill be honest with you, Im very used to it. But it feels different, with you. I almost get a thrill from sensing your gaze on me.
> 
> As I said earlier, she says suppressing a sound of pleasure as his fingers work on a knot, well learn together. Im not worried about the physical side, nor you doing anything wrong.
> 
> She leans over and kisses him gently. I still want you, John. Please, know that. You dont have to be so nervous.


Ill try, he replied. Ill rely on your empathy to distinguish between when I am nervous and when one of your looks has made me weak in the knees. That also keeps happening.

He slid a little closer to Emi and, freed of his concerns about where he should and should not touch, began to work on some of the muscles of her lower back. Youve been very patient with me so far, given that you have been developing a list of questions all evening. What did you want to ask me?

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The man looks back and forth between Manny and Harbinger before letting out a deep, frustrated sigh. Okay. Look. I saw these dudes down here and they called me over. Said that they had some good ****. Said that it was better than glass. I was gonna buy. I dont know if I said somethin funny to em or what, but the other guy pulled his knife and stabbed me. I dont remember much after that.
> 
> Youve never met these guys before? Harbinger asks as he checks Red Hats other pockets. He finds a wallet, but it has no ID. 
> 
> Never, the man replies. Never seen em.


"I was doing my best to keep this one alive. I dropped this one when i swooped in but the other one shook off my attack and ran off. Would've gone after him, but I didn't want this one to bleed out."  Manny says thumbing over at the man.

"What's that you're confiscating?" Manny asks Harbinger, pointing to the baggies with the red crystals.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Delivery Boy, First Class*




> Izzy gets off the bike and lets out a shaky breath as she pulls off her helmet. That was kinda fun. Once I kinda got the hang of it, she says with a smile at the hero."


The hero parks his motorcycle and activates it's camouflage system disguising the street bike a high end commercial model as he walks away. Louis slides down his goggles down, letting them hang around his neck and smirks. "So you're saying you'd be up for another ride sometime?" He insinuates more than asks. 




> Her expression dampens a bit as she looks around the parking lot, looking for anyone that seems to be out of place. She waits for Louis before she quickly heads for an apartment on the first floor. Im glad the cops dropped off my keys, she mumbles to herself as she unlocks the door to 121.


Louis tilts his head, taking a few seconds to piece together the cause of Izzy's sudden shift in demeanor before everything clicks. He lets Izzy take the lead as the two make their way toward her apartment. With a snap of his fingers an orb of flame materializes in the air above them casting bright torchlight along their path. The fireball dissipates and reappears further ahead of Izzy after every couple of steps she takes until she makes it to her apartment door.




> Before she opens the door, she looks back at Louis. Do you want to come in? I was going to order a pizza or two for dinner.


"Oh," is the only word that escapes Louis' lips after Izzy's offer catches him by surprise. "Yeah, pizza sounds great actually. Wait... you don't mind if I steal a slice or two right?"

*Music Box*




> The inside of Izzys one bedroom apartment is clean, but full. She has a bright red keyboard set up on one wall. Next to it is a black hollow body guitar with a rose and thorn inlay on the neck. Sheets of music, both printed and handwritten are scattered on a table next to the instruments where a laptop is also set up.
> 
> Farther into the room, theres a tv with a dark couch opposite from it that has a small coffee table in front of it. Several scratching posts and cat toys are on the floor. The kitchen is slightly cluttered, with a lot of counter space taken up by a coffee grinder and drip machine.
> 
> A fluffy, pure white cat trots up to Izzy with a loud meow, rubbing up against her legs. She picks the cat up and lays it against one shoulder. This is Ray, she says as the cat purrs loudly. She looks like she suddenly remembers something, and returns the cat to the ground before going to fill up Rays food and water bowls, which are dangerously low.


"Cute cat." He chuckles. "I think he... _he_(?), misses you. Love your set up by the way." Louis says waving a hand at the rest of the apartment. "It's a small space but you make it work."

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny* 
Its Nova, Harbinger replies. New drug that hit the streets about a week ago. Its a Crown exclusive. I can tell you more about it back at base, he says as he finishes searching Red Hat. 

C-can I go? The man asks. I dont wanna mess with the cops or nothin.

*John*
How long have you known about Raphael? Emi asks. Does the rest of the team know what he is? Do you think Alexander Feris is a threat to either him or Stella? She stops herself before she can rapid fire more questions. It concerns me that I was unable to read Raphael, Alexander, or Cassies thoughts tonight.

Emi shifts to the side, giving John her left arm and hand to work.I only know facts about vampires from movies or books, and some of them are obviously not true. Like garlic. I saw some on Raphaels steak tonight, and he wasnt bothered in the slightest. 

*Louis*
Thanks, Izzy says quietly. Its not much, but its home. She pulls out her phone and starts to order pizza, making sure to get whatever toppings Louis wants before ordering a separate pizza for herself. 

Ray meows again as Izzy stoops down to pet him. Im sure he did. Ive had him since he was real little. Like three weeks old. Hes not used to me being gone for more than a day.

Do you mind if I shower real quick? she asks. I feel kinda bleh after everything thats happened. You can make yourself at home. I have Netflix, HBO, all that jazz, on the TV, so you can find something for us to watch while we eat.

If Louis agrees, shell smile at him before closing the door to her bedroom.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny* 
> Its Nova, Harbinger replies. New drug that hit the streets about a week ago. Its a Crown exclusive. I can tell you more about it back at base, he says as he finishes searching Red Hat. 
> 
> C-can I go? The man asks. I dont wanna mess with the cops or nothin.


"Fair. Most people don't." Manny says, frowning as he looks at his shirt. _Sarah got me this shirt._

"I~ don't think I get to make that call, mate. Try you luck with that guy and maybe start with 'I'll go home and not get shanked trying to score drugs anymore'. Make sure you mean it though, he still looks a little miffed from the obvious lie from earlier." Manny says, rolling his eyes before looking to the angel for a verdict.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> How long have you known about Raphael? Emi asks. Does the rest of the team know what he is? Do you think Alexander Feris is a threat to either him or Stella? She stops herself before she can rapid fire more questions. It concerns me that I was unable to read Raphael, Alexander, or Cassies thoughts tonight.
> 
> Emi shifts to the side, giving John her left arm and hand to work.I only know facts about vampires from movies or books, and some of them are obviously not true. Like garlic. I saw some on Raphaels steak tonight, and he wasnt bothered in the slightest.


John smiled as he took Emis arm, mentally cataloguing her questions and noticing how content and happy he was. Yes, the topic of conversation was somewhat _outré_, but he had eased back into her presence and the security he found in their relationship. 

That did not mean he had forgotten the near-triggering of his PTSD or was not disturbed by the fuzziness  associated with that short period. He noted, per her instructions to him prior to his leaving London, he needed to set up a remote counseling session with Dr. Higgins. He could also guess at what she would say  that it was understandable that the threat to a key pillar of emotional support would trigger a response deep enough in his psyche that the particular focus of his Amulet might not be able to compensate for it fully. He also suspected her eyebrows would lift in surprise at the short amount of time it had taken for him to form such a new pillar. 

At least her understanding of the irrational nature of the human mind would limit her reaction. Most of his peers, he suspected, would have a reaction similar to the one Sidney had to his confession of love for Emi if they heard he had made his relationship with Emi the central pillar of his life.

Did he really just say that? 

Think?

Realize?

The here and now, John, he reminded himself. Focus on the here and now and the joy that is here. You can indulge in self-analysis later. This time would help him heal. 

I am assuming that Nora is as discrete as Mimi and only release information disclosed here on a truly need to know basis rather than reporting everything I say back to Myriad, John observed before he kissed Emis wrist and began to work her hand.

I met Raphael on Monday evening, about five days before I met you, John replied, Although my introduction to him began with the briefing packet Montcrieff provided me the day before. His briefing sheet made no mention of him being anything more than a meta human. I might have begun to suspect something after he went out of his way to warn me away from his blood bags but I cant be sure of that. It was Montcrieffs notes about the team that made me aware about the possibility that he might be a vampire.

John glanced up and smiled at Emi. She was delighted when she got me to react in a manner that confirmed her suspicions. She didnt want an actual confirmation, as she would have had to log it, but she enjoys confirming when she is right about things like that.

I dont know if Raphael has told anyone else or not so the only people I can be sure know are Seraph, myself, and Stella. I got to be the one who broke it to her after Raphaels disappearance after the fight at Amity Court when she was afraid she had lost him forever. He shrugged, not daring to look up. It was a good day for me to have a rocky start with dragons, apparently.

He marveled at her hand being in his, accepting his touch, his love, and his desire to heal her through both. Out of the corner of his eye, he could see that their breathing had synchronized again. He shifted his left hand so that, as he held her wrist, he could try and determine if their pulses were synchronizing as well.

As for Feris, I cant be sure. He is clearly centuries old and I suspect his bloodline is old as well. The two qualities determine the power of a vampire and may  although I am not sure  may indicate how many of the weaknesses we see in fiction apply. Sunlight destroying vampires was invented for the film Nosferatu. Before that, sunlight limited and weakened them but did not destroy them. But for all I know, Murnau had a prior encounter and that vampire was destroyed by sunlight. 

I only did some brief research on them while back in London. Montcrieff and I had started working on a case of a suspected vampire and while my expertise was needed, my PTSD limited the amount of time I could work on blood-related things at that time. It turned out to be a serial killer with a vampire fixation rather than the real thing and I never got to spend the time sorting out what was evidence-based, what was folklore, and what was fiction with any certainty.

He looked up and smiled at her. I had just completed a check of the kitchen to see if garlic was being avoided in our base when Raphael came in to check if anyone else wanted pizza. He had just placed an order for one with extra garlic so if I have to conclude anything it is that our resident vampire has a taste for it.

That said, he is not a standard vampire. Im not sure about the details on that and I cannot place my finger on why I have come to that conclusion. It could be just that he wields blood magic or that he is simply more powerful than the two lesser vampires at the bar tonight.

He paused. Im not supposed to reveal this, but I had a visit from one of the spirits that sits in judgement over me while I was on my way here from London and was specifically instructed to not distract myself with Raphael and possibly Keith because they were arrayed against the demonic forces we are dealing with. Their instructions have made me comfortable with keeping a vampiric research project relatively low on my to do list.

I dont think Feris is an immediate threat. The two have some kind of a working relationship, I suspect, and his solicitous manner regarding our dinner makes it clear he wants to maintain that. The manner in which he drove off the two vampires at the bar was good evidence that he considers Cassie within his territory and perhaps was making sure they knew Stella was off limits as well. I cant be sure if we woudl have been under Raphaels protection while there or not. I plan to ask him about that later  perhaps tonight. While he should be classed as a potential threat, I dont think he is a current one.

Given his age and Raphaels bloodline, I am not surprised that you could not get a reading off of either of them. Than you could not with Cassie is interesting. Ill see if Raphael has any insight into that as well.

He glanced up at the woman he adored as he began to work her forearm. What else can I try to answer for you?

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith* 
I see, Zylas says with a slow blink. He considers Keiths question for a moment. _Raeksha_ are Lesser Demons that have not yet gained enough power to be considered Greater. Most of the time, yes, they will make contracts with a Greater Demon in exchange for power, though sometimes they can gain the power themselves, without the need for a Greater Demons.

Some Greater Demons of sufficient rank have many _raeksha_ under their command. Most _raeksha_ are not the most intelligent creatures, so they merely follow their masters commands trying to complete their contract and end up perishing before their master is required to ascend them. There are a few that are capable of higher-order thought, though. They are the most dangerous of Lesser Demons. However, they are rare. Most are about as intelligent as a _betio_, a dog. They are capable of following commands, and are predatory in nature, but thats all.

*Manny*
I got what I needed from him, Harbinger says. He can go.

The man nods and heads back towards Manny. You know he aint really an angel, right? He says very quietly to the hero. I heard you say that to somebody while I was down. He cant be. Hes just a meta. A dude with wings. He slaps Mannys shoulder. Anyway, thanks man. You saved my ***, he says before heading towards the mouth of the alley. 

Harbinger straightens and Manny gets his first good look at the man. He looks remarkably similar to Seraph, down to build and facial structure. His dark hair is silvered at the temples and he has a heavy five oclock shadow. His sooty gray feathers are ragged and broken in places, unlike Seraphs sleek, pale gold wings.  Tired, dark green eyes observe Manny for a moment before he says, Stay with this guy for a minute. Cops should be here soon. Im gonna go grab the other one.

He heads down the alley in the direction Jacket had gone, opening his wings and taking off when he gets to the end. 

Only a few minutes later, he returns with an unconscious Jacket dangling from one hand. Harbinger lands and drops him unceremoniously next to the other gangbanger. 

Good job. With the victim, I mean, the angel eventually says. He wouldve bled out if you hadnt put pressure on it.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> I got what I needed from him, Harbinger says. He can go.
> 
> The man nods and heads back towards Manny. You know he aint really an angel, right? He says very quietly to the hero. I heard you say that to somebody while I was down. He cant be. Hes just a meta. A dude with wings. He slaps Mannys shoulder. Anyway, thanks man. You saved my ***, he says before heading towards the mouth of the alley. 
> 
> Harbinger straightens and Manny gets his first good look at the man. He looks remarkably similar to Seraph, down to build and facial structure. His dark hair is silvered at the temples and he has a heavy five oclock shadow. His sooty gray feathers are ragged and broken in places, unlike Seraphs sleek, pale gold wings.  Tired, dark green eyes observe Manny for a moment before he says, Stay with this guy for a minute. Cops should be here soon. Im gonna go grab the other one.
> 
> He heads down the alley in the direction Jacket had gone, opening his wings and taking off when he gets to the end. 
> 
> ...


Manny look quizzically at the man as he departs before he turns and smiles at the Angel. "I'm not a fan of people getting hurt if I can help it. That's why I tried stunning them first.  But I ended up letting _him_ run to keep him alive." He says, Pointing to Jacket.

"I dont think we've been properly introduced. Izulu, newest member of your brother's team." Manny says, offering a hand to Harbinger.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> I see, Zylas says with a slow blink. He considers Keiths question for a moment. _Raeksha_ are Lesser Demons that have not yet gained enough power to be considered Greater. Most of the time, yes, they will make contracts with a Greater Demon in exchange for power, though sometimes they can gain the power themselves, without the need for a Greater Demons.
> 
> Some Greater Demons of sufficient rank have many _raeksha_ under their command. Most _raeksha_ are not the most intelligent creatures, so they merely follow their masters commands trying to complete their contract and end up perishing before their master is required to ascend them. There are a few that are capable of higher-order thought, though. They are the most dangerous of Lesser Demons. However, they are rare. Most are about as intelligent as a _betio_, a dog. They are capable of following commands, and are predatory in nature, but thats all.


Keith nods as Zylas explains. He had no idea that they weren't just a separate category but also entirely connected to Lesser Demons.

"That makes a lot more sense. So the entire benefit usually falls on whoever holds the contract. That certainly lines up with what we saw earlier and the other day." Keith thinks for a moment. And his jaw clenched just for about a second.

The way some of the Greater Demons treated the raeksha, it mirrored the way his father would go through minions. Just promising power and never having to follow through. He wondered just how many had been truly affected by it and still praised that man's name.

"Might be a long shot, but is there a method to figure out who holds the contract of a specific _Raeksha_? Or if we were to luck out and find a highly intelligent one, would we potentially be able to ask it if anyone could speak the demonic language? Then again, I doubt they would give up tge information willingly either."

He tilted his head at his own question. He wondered if John knew demonic.

"Would it even be possible to learn the language?" Keith awaited Zylas's answer before continuing. "Mainly curious just because it could help us find the name of our common enemy."

"Come to think of it, was it you that I saw in one of the store fronts this morning when we entered that other dimension?" Keith stretched his arms a bit. It had been on his mind most of the day. And after considering the stones of Vanuusha they had found, he wondered if one might be in the treasure trove.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Emi cant suppress the slight shiver that goes through her as John kisses her wrist. He feels a spike of desire from her that she quickly suppresses as a slight blush spreads across her cheeks. 

She clears her throat as John finishes explaining what he know about vampires. I think that was all questions I had from tonight. To answer something that you wanted to know, while he wouldnt admit it to me, I believe my father thought that you were clever, finding out what wine he liked. None of my other potential suitors did anything like that.

Emi turns so that John can get to her other arm. She takes his hand and kisses his knuckles before letting him massage her forearm and hand. 

*Manny*
Harbinger gives Manny a half smile as he shakes his hand. Brother? Hes my nephew. Names Harbinger.

Flashing red and blue lights arrive outside of the alley. Harbinger makes his way down to the officer to lead him down to the two unconscious men. The officer cuffs the two men, then calls for EMS on his radio. 

The officer looks up at Manny. You mind giving me a statement real quick?

*Keith*
Zylas shakes his head. I do not know a spell that can do that. And you are correct; no intelligent _raeksha_ would give up its master.

He thinks on Keiths questions for a moment, uncrossing his leg and leaning forward. His tail sways gently by one ankle. I dont think that humans can truly learn demonic. You can learn words and phrases that do magic, but you could not speak it with any fluency. There is a nuance to it that involves a gathering of power and magic behind certain words. If you tried to speak it without that cognizance, it would be like an infant attempting to make itself understood.

I spotted you all when you were on the bridge from atop a building, he says. I was not within one. Maybe it was one of the shadows? he suggests. I did not sense anyone else there.

----------


## big teej

*Achoo:*

"I think she has at least as much freedom to make her own decisions as you do."  Raphael says. 

"Well sure." Raphael says in response to Stella's other question.  "Some are more convoluted and involved than others."  

Raphael briefly considers trying to change the subject, but discards the notion in favor of switching tack.

"It's kinda like your contracts with Jaal and Shrike.  Right?  They're named, and you've got some sort of formal agreement with them, but what about those hounds and snakes you conjured in our first fight?  Do they have names? Do they have a contract somewhere?  Or is it someone-thing- you can just kinda... yoink out when you need to?" 

Raphael guffaws, realizing what he's said.  

"Hey.... how do you feel about crossing the milestone of 'first fight' before we were even on a first name basis?"  He says in an amused voice.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Harbinger gives Manny a half smile as he shakes his hand. Brother? Hes my nephew. Names Harbinger.
> 
> Flashing red and blue lights arrive outside of the alley. Harbinger makes his way down to the officer to lead him down to the two unconscious men. The officer cuffs the two men, then calls for EMS on his radio. 
> 
> The officer looks up at Manny. You mind giving me a statement real quick?


"You two bear an unmistakable resemblance to each other like me and my younger brother so I thought the tie was identical as well.  A pleasure to meet you, Sir." Manny says, smile growing wider.

To the officers query, Manny smile again. "Certainly. What would you like to know?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi cant suppress the slight shiver that goes through her as John kisses her wrist. He feels a spike of desire from her that she quickly suppresses as a slight blush spreads across her cheeks. 
> 
> She clears her throat as John finishes explaining what he know about vampires. I think that was all questions I had from tonight. To answer something that you wanted to know, while he wouldnt admit it to me, I believe my father thought that you were clever, finding out what wine he liked. None of my other potential suitors did anything like that.
> 
> Emi turns so that John can get to her other arm. She takes his hand and kisses his knuckles before letting him massage her forearm and hand.


They were facing one another again as he began to work her forearm down towards her hand. While not as pronounced as her response, he had felt his own desire increase as her lips brushed the top of his hand and continue to surge as he looked at her  without the need to be furtive or afraid he was looking without permission.

He did gawk or ogle her, but nor did he force himself to instantly look away.

He did, he notice, still blush as he looked down to her hand before he lingered overlong on her figure. He was, after all, supposed to be helping them resist rather than inclining himself to instigate.

Shethey weret ready yet. They both knew it  even if they wished it, wanted it to be otherwise.

They clearly didnt have a friend like Keith on hand to work them up into an appropriate level of panic, then, John observed. He didnt think it appropriate to point out that Seraphs nervousness may have magnified things further  Angels fear to tread and all.

He raised her hand and kissed her palm.

A bit of a non sequetor, he asked, but how do you respond to the sea and the cold? Being from London and having navigated New York winters, I would imagine you know how to bundle up against it. Is it the kind of thing you look forward to? Its the kind of thing that one should know before trying to plan a totally unexpected, surprise trip to Block Island or some place similar.

Like an uncharted island in the North Atlantic.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The cop pulls out a notebook. Just a quick rundown of what happened is all I need. Harbinger is going to send a report over later, but its always good to get a statement from the first person on scene if you can.

*Raphael* 
The hounds and other ghosts are just an extension on my magic, Stella explains. It is easiest for me to give them form for quick attacks like that.

She grins at Raphaels realization. I dont know if Id count that as a fight, bouille. I was flirting more than fighting. Though you did explode Shrike so maybe you were taking it much more seriously than I was.

She leans her head on her hand and her breath hisses in. The heady scent of fresh blood hits Raphaels nose as she grimaces, looking at one of her fingers. Hes suddenly hyper aware of the bright red drop of blood that seeps out from the tip of her pointer finger. 

*John*
I like cold weather, Emi replies. The crispness of the air, the lights around Christmas time, snow. I like being bundled up too.

When is this totally surprise trip supposed to be? Emi asks, raising one eyebrow.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Zylas shakes his head. I do not know a spell that can do that. And you are correct; no intelligent _raeksha_ would give up its master.
> 
> He thinks on Keiths questions for a moment, uncrossing his leg and leaning forward. His tail sways gently by one ankle. I dont think that humans can truly learn demonic. You can learn words and phrases that do magic, but you could not speak it with any fluency. There is a nuance to it that involves a gathering of power and magic behind certain words. If you tried to speak it without that cognizance, it would be like an infant attempting to make itself understood.
> 
> I spotted you all when you were on the bridge from atop a building, he says. I was not within one. Maybe it was one of the shadows? he suggests. I did not sense anyone else there.


Keith nods and shrugs. It was worth a shot, but eh. Can't be helped. Even then the explanation behind how a human couldn't really learn the language, Keith had about expected the answer to be no.

"Well, was worth askin'. Either one really." He says with a grin. "Figured I would ask at least, could be useful if one of us here could anyway. Would definitely help with knowing what was being said if we find another _raeksha_." He was a bit dejected at the idea being shot down, but it made sense.

At Zylas's mention of being on the rooftop, Keith tilts his head.

"Might have been, but it was rather.... shiny? Makes me wonder if something might have been there that they wanted hidden." Keith thought for a moment. "Guess it doesn't really matter now with the core to that place being destroyed. Say, what all do you know about the Stone of Vanuusha? The other occult expert mentioned them earlier."

Keith stands up and focuses for a moment. "My next question, is a bit more personal. But I just want to know if you have seen anyone with a certain symbol on them." Keith takes his index and middle fingers of his right hand and starts to draw what looks like an eye with eight lines crossing out from the pupil in the air. What could be considered the iris almost resembles a spider web. The eye lingers for a couple moments after being drawn by Keith's shadowmancy skills.

All the while, White continues to cackle in the background.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The cop pulls out a notebook. Just a quick rundown of what happened is all I need. Harbinger is going to send a report over later, but its always good to get a statement from the first person on scene if you can.


Manny strokes his chin for a moment. "Let's see. I was out for a little jog when I heard a guy scream out for a split second before it got muffled. I doubled back to see what had happened and there was a guy bleeding on the ground, yeah. And these 2 gangers were planning to run his pockets Before I stopped them. Dropped the one with the Red Hat and the other one ran off. I called for help because the guy was dying. And Harbinger showed and saved his life and nabbed the other one. Don't think I missed any relevant details. Oh I used my shirt to help staunch the bleeding. So, uh, sorry for my current state of undress."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> I like cold weather, Emi replies. The crispness of the air, the lights around Christmas time, snow. I like being bundled up too.
> 
> When is this totally surprise trip supposed to be? Emi asks, raising one eyebrow.


Now if I told you that, I would not be maintaining an appropriate air of mystery, John teased. 

He paused.

The truth is, I dont know yet. There are several things I need to do first. But if you hated the cold, I would need to go back to the drawing board on all of it. Well, the totally unexpected, surprise trip anyway. Some of the other things I need to do will require a short jaunt or two to far off places but those trips should each last less than a half an hour to obtain some specific materials.

He smiled broadly as he looked at her. Id love to see London alongside you someday or perhaps sneak you off to my flat in Geneva or walk with you in the Maine woods at the peak of the fall colors.

The world seems new with you.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Winding Down*




> Ray meows again as Izzy stoops down to pet him. Im sure he did. Ive had him since he was real little. Like three weeks old. Hes not used to me being gone for more than a day.


"I see." Louis smiles as he watches Ray with amusement. "He's eating it up right now."




> Do you mind if I shower real quick? she asks. I feel kinda bleh after everything thats happened. You can make yourself at home. I have Netflix, HBO, all that jazz, on the TV, so you can find something for us to watch while we eat.
> 
> If Louis agrees, shell smile at him before closing the door to her bedroom.


"Not at all. Even a wild rose needs water." Louis answers as he moves over to the couch. "And take your time, I've got a _lot_ to look through. Haven't really kept up with any new movies or shows as of late." He confesses with a slight shrug.

Louis makes himself comfortable on the couch after Izzy disappears behind her bedroom door, picking up the TV remote off of the coffee table and sifting through the various streaming services she has available. He spends several minutes searching for something Izzy might enjoy, using her watch history as a point of reference, though he's still unable to land on anything he's satisfied with.

The hero sighs in annoyance and lets himself sink into the couch. However it doesn't take long for him to find humor in his predicament. It only took him the better part of an hour or two to track down someone who'd been missing for a few days, with some help, but when given his choice of media and asked to find something, _anything_, to watch he found himself at a loss.

His train of thought is quickly derailed by the swaying of a fluffy white tail poking above the other end of the coffee table. "Hey Ray. What'cha up to? Think you could help me pick out something to watch?" He asks, trying to coax the cat onto the couch.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
The cop takes notes on what Manny explains, then flips his notebook closed and slips in back in a pocket. He laughs a little at the heros comment about his state of dress. I see stuff like this all the time. I can take it from here. Appreciate the help.

Harbinger gets a little more information from the officer for his report later, then turns to Manny. Lets head back to base. Ill meet you there. The angel assists the officer by carrying the two men to the end of the alley so that EMS can get to them easier before taking off into the night sky once again. 

*John*
Emis eyes sparkle at Johns suave comment. Id really like that, John. Any of them.

Her eyes grow a little distant before her cheeks flush again. My father is asking me what youre doing here after curfew. I suppose its probably time for you to head back, she says with a note of regret in her voice. He smiles at her boyfriend, leaning forward for another kiss. I enjoyed our night. Even everything unexpected that happened.

*Keith*
Im sure there were many things hidden with that dimension. I dared not touch anything with how weak I was, Zylas says as end of his tail twitches again. 

The demons gaze returns to Keith. The Stones are what remains of the original High Kings soul. As far as I know, they are now just very powerful demonic artifacts. Was it Dr. Riviera that you spoke to today? Dee mentioned her earlier.

He studies the image for a moment before it fades. When those humans were stealing my blood, I remember seeing a woman with the tattoo of a crown on her wrist. That symbol may have been on someone else, but my consciousness was fading. I cannot say for certain that I saw it. He pauses, remembering. Was it on a necklace, perhaps? he mutters before he shakes his head. I do not know.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> The cop takes notes on what Manny explains, then flips his notebook closed and slips in back in a pocket. He laughs a little at the heros comment about his state of dress. I see stuff like this all the time. I can take it from here. Appreciate the help.
> 
> Harbinger gets a little more information from the officer for his report later, then turns to Manny. Lets head back to base. Ill meet you there. The angel assists the officer by carrying the two men to the end of the alley so that EMS can get to them easier before taking off into the night sky once again.


"Sure Thing." Manny says to Harbinger. Turning around and heading back to base. 

_Glad I decided not to run with headphones in. Would've felt bad heading back to base and ran... Ah I was going to the store.

Was.Not a good idea to walk into a store with a bloody tee on. Though it would be fun to say "Don't worry it ain't mine." to some poor cashier who's probably seen too much to enjoy it._

"Hey Harbinger Would you... " Manny Trails off after turning to speak to Him and seeing the angel already airborne. Manny lets out a sigh and jogs back to base.

His path is quiet with the occasional car passing by. His thought wander towards the weekend and the proposed meetup with Kenzie and the rest of southside. He grins at the prospect of getting to talk to her and takes flight as he approaches the base and lands on the roof, draping himself across the furniture.

"What a day." he says aloud.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Im sure there were many things hidden with that dimension. I dared not touch anything with how weak I was, Zylas says as end of his tail twitches again. 
> 
> The demons gaze returns to Keith. The Stones are what remains of the original High Kings soul. As far as I know, they are now just very powerful demonic artifacts. Was it Dr. Riviera that you spoke to today? Dee mentioned her earlier.
> 
> He studies the image for a moment before it fades. When those humans were stealing my blood, I remember seeing a woman with the tattoo of a crown on her wrist. That symbol may have been on someone else, but my consciousness was fading. I cannot say for certain that I saw it. He pauses, remembering. Was it on a necklace, perhaps? he mutters before he shakes his head. I do not know.


Keith nodded as Zylas explained his reasoning for not touching anything. It did make sense, and if he had been attacked in such a weakened state, who knows what may have happened to him? As the stones are mentioned though, Keith leans forward so he can listen better.

"So they're remnants of his soul?" Keith's head tilted as he thought about the mention of summoning the High King earlier by their master summoner acquaintance earlier today. "Makes me wonder what you could do with them all then. Suppose it'd be best to keep them separated."

Keith nodded. "Yep, it was Dr. Riviera! I suppose he already relayed that meeting with you then. Saves a good bit of time, and she was excited at the prospect of being able to speak with you."

Soon after with the image fading and Zylas's question of the necklace, Keith lowered his gaze to the floor.

"Most would have it on a cloak or a necklace potentially. Mostly higher ranks within that organization would have it worn as jewelry." His eyes narrowed a bit. "Some of the more fanatical followers get a tattoo on their forehead, symbolizing a corruption of the third eye. I'm really hoping they aren't involved in this, but if they are...." Keith shudders a bit.

He returns his gaze back to Zylas. "If they are, then my hunt for the Magatsuhi Empire might be a bit easier. Their leader right now, is the one who took everything from me. I've never heard of him working with many forces outside of what he could control but desperate times might call for desperate measures on their part."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emis eyes sparkle at Johns suave comment. Id really like that, John. Any of them.
> 
> Her eyes grow a little distant before her cheeks flush again. My father is asking me what youre doing here after curfew. I suppose its probably time for you to head back, she says with a note of regret in her voice. He smiles at her boyfriend, leaning forward for another kiss. I enjoyed our night. Even everything unexpected that happened.


John smiled as he leaned in to Emis kiss. I feel like a sixteen year old whos been caught not doing anything with his girlfriend. 

Im glad you enjoyed yourself  in spite of it all, he said standing but still holding her hands. We may have just dodged a more than embarrassing moment, though. Imagine if we had continued on and your father checked in. Wed have made both his eyebrows go up before he came back to kill me.

While Im certain most men would call me an idiot for not continuing on, Im your idiot. Wait, let me try that again.

John looked to the side and furrowed his brow. No, perhaps I shouldnt. I suspect I would only make it worse. Lets just leave it as me being your whatever it is I am.

He looked down at her, his heart full to bursting. He felt his mouth start to move.

He almost said that he loved her. 

He wanted to.

He felt it in every fiber of his being.

He hoped she sensed it, at least. Even if it was still too early to say.

Ill go before our Team Leads form an AEGIS-Myriad Joint Operations Task Force to chide me for breaking two organizational curfews. 

Will you see me out or should I try sneaking out on my own? John asked playfully.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Louis* 
At the sound of his name, Rays tail twitches before disappearing under the coffee table. He emerges from the side closest to Louis with something bright yellow in his mouth. The cat jumps on the couch and drops a catnip filled banana, probably half the size of the real thing, on the cushions next to Louis leg. 

He touches it with his paw a few times before looking up at Louis with unblinking yellow-green eyes. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Izzy has a last generation console hooked up to the TV. Theres a few games on the bottom shelf of the TV stand that include a few older Fast or Lasts, Shadow of the Goliath, Jax and Dexter,  and Last Legend 7 and 8. 


*Manny*
A minute or two after Manny takes a seat, Harbinger lands on the roof. The older angel runs a hand through his hair and across the back of his neck before he spots Manny on the couch under the umbrella. 

Didnt expect to see anyone up here. You okay? he asks gruffly. 

*Keith*
Just one can fuel powerful spells, Zylas says. Something that would take all of my power when Im at full strength and probably all of my older brothers as well to complete.

The demon gives Keith a slight smile. Dee said that she may come tomorrow to talk with me. Im looking forward to meeting her. 

Magatsuhi he says quietly. I feel like my sister has mentioned them before.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Just one can fuel powerful spells, Zylas says. Something that would take all of my power when Im at full strength and probably all of my older brothers as well to complete.
> 
> The demon gives Keith a slight smile. Dee said that she may come tomorrow to talk with me. Im looking forward to meeting her. 
> 
> Magatsuhi he says quietly. I feel like my sister has mentioned them before.


Keith nods as he listens to the immense power of just one stone. Their enemy seemed to want all of them. If they moved to meet each other every so often, then he only would need to wait. And they had no idea how many were left in the open.

"I see. I think there was someone who wanted to use them for a mass summoning at one point, but the fact that the normal version of the spell would take you and your older brother's power combined....." Keith shuddered for a moment. "Can only imagine what our enemy may want them for."

Keith smiles as well as Zylas mentioned his looking forward to the conversation. It would definitely be something of a good change for him.

"I figure Dee and Seraph at least will want to be here for that, but I know it'll be a riveting conversation. I hope she comes by as well." Keith was interested in seeing how the conversation would go, but he also figured it may just be team leaders and occult experts. Nothing he would be able to fully understand.

He did however hope that he wouldn't have to see some of his former teammates. Right now, he was more concerned with if he would have to see Kylie tomorrow. He would love to, but with the time between his first text and now, it would be awkward if she hadn't seen it. Or if she had changed her mind about the entire date altogether. Maybe he shouldn't have told her to begin with. Come to think of it, he did wonder if they had a replacement coming for his spot on the team. Hopefully they would fit in better than he had.

As Zylas mentions the Empire quietly and that his sister had talked about them, Keith felt his eyes start to change. He forced back the darkness encroaching on his sclera while he was talking with Zylas, but having strained it before, he couldn't fully keep it contained.

"I..... can I trust you with something? If she has mentioned them before, then you should know the truth about them. I will also apologize, if her contract works with them, we may be crossing paths at some point."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
As Emi starts to answer, theres a quiet knock at the door. She glances at John before going to answer it. 

John spots Grayson through the opening of the door, but the other hero is too fixated on Emi to notice him. Grayson slides his headphones down around his neck as Emi closes the door behind her. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

Its not hard for John to hear them through the door. He can almost see the two of them conversing in his mind's eye. 

As Emi steps out into the hallway, Grayson cant help but glance down at her legs. It wasnt often she wore shorts that were that revealing. Most of the time she was usually in a modest dress or jeans. He swallows as he pulls his headphones down and hangs them around his neck, refocusing his attention back up to meet her gaze. 

H-hi, Emi, he says. I just wanted to come ch-check on you. I umm tried to talk to you after Nora told me you were home and you d-didnt answer. I was just a little worried after what you h-had me look up earlier. Did you overuse your powers? he asks with a moderate amount of concern.

Emi smiles gently at him. Im sorry I didnt answer. Yes, I ended up straining myself tonight, but it wasnt about anything you helped us with earlier.

Do you need me to r-rub the back of your neck? he asks. He pulls his bandaged hands out of his jacket pockets. I cut my nails, so I wont scratch you. And my hands are nice and cold, he says, with a quick smile. 

Im feeling better now, Grayson, Emi replies hastily. Thank you though. How are your hands? she asks, looking down at them. 

Grayson hides them back in his pockets. Theyre fine. Thanks f-for helping me wrap them up earlier.

Im always glad to help if you need it, Emi says warmly. 

The back of Graysons neck and ears flush. Oh yeah, did you still need me to help you with your cal-calculus homework? I dont mind teaching you.

She nods with a wide smile. That would be brilliant. Can I meet you in your room in ten?

Yeah, thats fine, he answers. Im gonna go grab something to drink. Do you w-want anything?

Ill just take some water, please. Thank you, Grayson.

He smiles at her, slipping his headphones back over his ears as he heads down the hallway to the kitchen.
 

Emi returns to her room, looking up at John. Just Grayson. I was a little afraid it was my father, she says with a small grin. I can walk you out.

*Keith*
Zylas watches Keiths eyes change curiously. It depends on what you wish to trust me with. Its surprising that you would, considering what I am.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> A minute or two after Manny takes a seat, Harbinger lands on the roof. The older angel runs a hand through his hair and across the back of his neck before he spots Manny on the couch under the umbrella. 
> 
> Didnt expect to see anyone up here. You okay? he asks gruffly.


"Absolutely. Just been a long day and I think I rankled your nephew earlier.  I meant to ask you to grab some beers but you soared off into the night before i could and to be honest, it may come off strange seeing an angel with a couple of 6-packs." Manny says, sitting a bit more upright. 

There was a lot he wanted ask Harbinger. A lot more now that he felt less comfortable asking Seraph. About everything going on: The Demons, *The* Demon, All the team members at least one in particular. If there was a tailor in town. A good pub. a place to collect your thoughts unbothered. All these and more swirled in his head before he takes a deep breath and lets out a long sigh. 

"You doing alright?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Zylas watches Keiths eyes change curiously. It depends on what you wish to trust me with. Its surprising that you would, considering what I am.


Keith nods and takes a couple deep breaths. He needed to steady himself because it very well could be that Zylas and his sister could be in the middle of his war.

"If it helps at all, Dee and Seraph both know this. I'm trying to dismantle them. I want to see the Magatsuhi Empire fall into ruin and decay. When I told you everything was taken from me, it was because my uncle was working under cover to destroy them. He turned himself against his brother, and his family because he saw the group for what it was. A source of corruptive magic that strayed from it's founder's ideals of guiding the world in shadow."

Keith looks up at Zylas. "My biological father, who as far as I'm concerned isn't even family, is the current emperor. _He_ killed my mom, and has tried to kill me ever since. I will _never_ forgive him...." Keith feels his shadow start to creep up around the room and expand from where it was, and reigns it back in.

_"C'mon, we know they're workin' with them...... Just go cut them down! Fuel that fire yourself and take your rightful place!"_ The cackling continued as White taunted and tempted Keith to go out on his hunt.

He shook his head to clear his mind.

"I'm trusting you with this, because I have to work with the possibility that they are involved." Keith huffs a laugh. "True, it's a bit surprising. But I'd feel better with that being told to you through me rather than it comin' up at a more inconvenient time. I have a feelin' that some here would treat me about the same way when they do eventually find out."

"That, and I feel like you should know. If there is the chance that your sister has a contract with someone in their ranks, then I need you to know at least that much." Keith relaxes a bit as he feels his eyes start to change back slowly.

"Apologies, I should have a better handle on my emotions than that. I want to restore some form of order, since their goal is complete and utter chaos." Keith smiles softly, and then his expression turns solemn. "I do hope this hasn't changed your opinion of me though."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> As Emi starts to answer, theres a quiet knock at the door. She glances at John before going to answer it. 
> 
> John spots Grayson through the opening of the door, but the other hero is too fixated on Emi to notice him. Grayson slides his headphones down around his neck as Emi closes the door behind her. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> Its not hard for John to hear them through the door. He can almost see the two of them conversing in his mind's eye. 
> ...


*Spoiler: Dragon.*
Show

Notice Roll regarding the dragon: 1d10o10+4 *16* 1d6o6+4 *6*


John could feel all his senses stretching as the center of his forehead tingled. Closing his eyes, he watched the scene play out in his minds eye  unable to be sure if he was tapping into his extra sensory perceptions or if his imagination and memory were filling in the gaps.

He tried to keep his breathing steady as he alternated between insecurity, outrage, jealousy, and possessiveness.

He tried to remind himself that he was trying to help the two of them remain friends. He should be glad that they had begun to bridge that gap.

It would be entirely normal for her to have checked on Grayson if Kylie was unavailable and was equally likely that she was the one who told Emi about his condition after he left to face the Master Summoner.

He tried to remind himself that she and Grayson had been friends for a while and that Emi had told him earlier that he was one there were a few outside her family who knew about the way she lost her powers and how to help her. 

The cool hands statement was more difficult to get past.

He reminded himself that he was not in a position to criticize Grayson for looking at her legs. He had been doing so on and off all night.

Those things he could at least pretend to accept.

The calculus help, however, went too far. Grayson might be an Astrophysics major and required to know calculus but he was the math major. He was the one who could calculate multidimensional models and marry them to magical theories unimagined by some of the most powerful mages in history. 

Grayson might hold the high ground in the arts but John would be damned before he surrendered mathematics to him.

The higher order parts of his brain, he noted, were simultaneously pointing out that mathematics was an odd hill to choose to die on and moving Research Dragonslayers up his to-do list.

An image of the spear from the 80s film he and his friends had on in the background one night appeared in his mind. Unlike the apprentice in that film, it would appear fully forged, its blade sheathed in fire should he need to summon it. 

He looked down. He was rubbing the back of his left hand again. 

He forced the anger and frustration down. He had made the correct choices this evening. Now was not the time to spoil it by lashing out.

His eyes darted to the music in her journal and the picture on her board. A copy of the picture from Sunday had not made it up there yet. 

He reached up to button his top button and fixed his collar. There was no need to raise questions, should they bump into anyone.




> Emi returns to her room, looking up at John. Just Grayson. I was a little afraid it was my father, she says with a small grin. I can walk you out.


So I heard, he replied quietly, mentally calculating the distance to the garage. Well, and saw when you opened the door. Im glad the two of you are still able to be friends. 

I couldnt help overhearing, he added, looking down. At the risk of sounding petty or any number of other things, I know a thing or two about math, should further need arise  although I am surprised they dont have you taking stats or something that focuses on SPSS.

He quickly but quietly continued. Grayson may have been wearing headphones but his senses remained acute . Ten minutes doesnt leave much time for you to get to the garage and back. Are you sure you can make it or should we say good night here? I wouldnt want to make things complicated for you.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Fine, Harbinger replies as he leans up against the lip of the roof. I feel better than I have in a while, actually.

He huffs a laugh. Whatd you do to get under Seraphs skin? He doesnt get mad easily.

*Keith*
Zylas watches and listens with interest. I truly hope that my sister does not have a contract with anyone in your fathers organization, but I do not know.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

He says nothing about Keiths veiled threat to his sister, though his tail twitches once before it stills. 


*John*
Emi tilts her head at Johns reaction. I know youre a math major, but I dont particularly like Calculus. I dont want to spend my time with you frustrated when I dont understand something. Math has never been something Im good at. That, and this homework is due tomorrow and youre about to leave.

John, are you okay? she asks, her brow furrowing. If something I said to Grayson upset you, please let me know. Hes only trying to help me.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Zylas watches and listens with interest. I truly hope that my sister does not have a contract with anyone in your fathers organization, but I do not know.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> He says nothing about Keiths veiled threat to his sister, though his tail twitches once before it stills.


Keith smiles softly, though his tone still semi-serious. At least for the first statement.

*Spoiler: Well, that was not entirely my intention*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *13* 1d6o6+2 *4*


"I hope she doesn't too." Keith shakes his head and then looks at Zylas. His tone is softened for the next part of his thoughts. "I do however owe you an apology. I wasn't meaning that your sister would be in my sights for having a contract there. I'd rather not fight against a woman if I can help it. Much less so a family member to someone I've shared my secret with."

Keith bows to Zylas, as an apologetic gesture. "Please, forgive my rashness. I did not mean to say that as a threat, though it seems my emotions have gotten further carried away." He straightens up.

"Much like I said before, I'd prefer to see the two of you reunited. Far be it from me to do anything to imped that." Keith knew he had phrased it all completely wrong. It wasn't his plan to ever attack someone innocent, well by Empire standards at least, just to get his revenge.

"What would you like to discuss? Or is there something that you would like me to do?"

*Spoiler: Pierce the Mask!*
Show


Pierce the Mask: 2d6 *4*
Keith marks Potential on Miss.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Fine, Harbinger replies as he leans up against the lip of the roof. I feel better than I have in a while, actually.
> 
> He huffs a laugh. Whatd you do to get under Seraphs skin? He doesnt get mad easily.


"Oh not much. Just called his leadership and judgement into question by asking some who's mind was shattered to get a moment's respite and be allowed to spend the night with her family and sleep in her own bed, citing that he's already had to deal with grieving parents with my predecessor being KIA and his AI being faulty. It was an excellent demonstration of my ability to piss off even a divine being." Manny says, shaking his head. And replaying the argument in his head. Like he's done hundred's of times about his argument with Sarah.  

"He said I've never had to protect anyone from myself or themselves and there was a split second where I thought about-- nevermind. That is both a destructive and unproductive line of thinking. Needless to say, I fear I've squandered my initial attempt at engendering a positive work perception of myself to him. My argumentative and occasionally tempestuous nature may work well in some arenas, but team cohesion doesn't seem to be one for it to thrive." 

Manny walks over and stands beside Harbinger at the lip of the roof. He Looks out at the night sky as it starts to get overcast.

"I came here for a fresh start but I think I'm just brining the storm with me."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Emi tilts her head at Johns reaction. I know youre a math major, but I dont particularly like Calculus. I dont want to spend my time with you frustrated when I dont understand something. Math has never been something Im good at. That, and this homework is due tomorrow and youre about to leave.
> 
> John, are you okay? she asks, her brow furrowing. If something I said to Grayson upset you, please let me know. Hes only trying to help me.


That makes me doubly glad I did not broach the topic of the dubious joys of going over the books at dinner tonight, John joked lamely. 

Its nothing, Emi, he said shaking his head. Your new boyfriend is just a little jealous of an old friend who you get to spend some time with as he is being required to leave by your father  and Seraph, although my curfews deadline is a little fuzzier there. Thats all.

Well, maybe not _entirely_ all.

And while I suspect his motives may not be _purely_ about just wanting to help, I am glad that you have Grayson as a friend and that that friendship will continue. John took a deep breath. And that he is here to help with things like homework andyour recovery at times when I might not be available or wasnt because you didnt know I even existed.

He glanced at Emi.

Okay, that last bit may have come across a little stronger than I meant. I was referring to a time, like the one in the picture, before we had been introduced.

When the two of you were friends and you were waiting for him to ask you out and how he might yet.

Sorry, he offered quietly. Im a little off balance emotionally right now, it seems and its magnifying that little possessive feeling we mentioned at dinner a bit more than it should and it is exaggerating my envy of the time he will have with you that I will not.

He stepped up to her and smiled sheepishly as he took her hand and led her towards the door.

Im not proud of it and I am certainly not going to ask you to change your behavior over a silly ongoing bout of insecurity on my part, He smiled at her mischievously. I mean, hes only a dragon musician with a cooler major than I have who has a strong emotional attachment to my wonderful and physically distracting girlfriend. What about that could be worrisome?

John listened at the door. Can you sense if the coast is clear or should I do the teleportation thing?

*Spoiler: Is the Coast Clear?*
Show

Notice Roll for checking if the coast is clear: 1d10o10+4 *5* 1d6o6+4 *7*

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Ah, Harbinger says as he glances over at Manny. Something like that might upset him. Just a little. I wouldnt worry too much though, the angel assures him. Hes pretty forgiving. Comes with the wings.

I gotta ask though, what was it that you thought about when he said that? Harbinger asks. Just curious.

*Keith*
The demon inclines his head at Keiths apology and once again relaxes, leaning back into the futon. Not currently. I have much I need to think about.

*John*
Emi sighs as John takes her hands. You dont need to worry about me doing anything improper with him, you know. Nor do I think you need to worry about him. But we are still friends and teammates. Ive been hanging out with him like this for over a year. I dont want to be one of those people that cuts someone out of their life just because they started dating someone else.

I do realize that I have a soft spot for him. Im not going to deny that or lie to you about it, Emi says quietly. She looks up, meeting his gaze. But remember, I chose you, John.

She focuses her attention to the hallway, but shakes her head. I havent recovered enough. Doing what I did with Sidney, without my fathers assistance, really drained me.

John doesnt hear anyone in the hallway.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Emi sighs as John takes her hands. You dont need to worry about me doing anything improper with him, you know. Nor do I think you need to worry about him. But we are still friends and teammates. Ive been hanging out with him like this for over a year. I dont want to be one of those people that cuts someone out of their life just because they started dating someone else.
> 
> I do realize that I have a soft spot for him. Im not going to deny that or lie to you about it, Emi says quietly. She looks up, meeting his gaze. But remember, I chose you, John.
> 
> She focuses her attention to the hallway, but shakes her head. I havent recovered enough. Doing what I did with Sidney, without my fathers assistance, really drained me.
> 
> John doesnt hear anyone in the hallway.


Im not worried about you, John replied, turning to Emi. And I worry about him only insofar as it will cause you discomfort if and when he. Sorry, that is uncharitable. If he were to try and make his case. 

And I am glad you have him as a friend, he said sincerely, and I do want that friendship to continue and I look forward to the day I can count Grayson as a friend of mine. Its an adjustment for all three of us and it will take time for us to settle into things. The only thing I ask is that you be patient with me in those moments when I am_feeling_ less certain of my position than I _know_ I should be. 

You are an _extraordinary_ woman, Emi, he tried to explain. Yes, you chose me. That doesnt mean I got to choose you, though. I presented myself and, by some miracle I do not understand, found myself here. With you. And I want to keep it that way.

It doesnt make our relationship any less a partnership of equals for me to acknowledge that, he added quickly. Its just the framework I am coming from and why I sometimes get a little jumpy.

Because nothing is stopping you from choosing someone else.

He looked at Emi and smiled. You shouldnt worry about it, he tried assuring her, although it does my heart good to feel your concern for me. Its just a bit of garden variety jealousy that says nothing about you or Grayson and everything about me.

Ill get it under control, he said, trying to project more confidence in that pronouncement than he felt.

John opened the door and peeked out into the hallway.

----------


## big teej

*Tit for Tat:*

"Oh.  Well, I still think it works as an example."  Raphael says.  

Raphael makes a show of looking up and away and whistling innocently at Stella's accusation of taking their first brawl too seriously. 

He whips back around to face her when she hisses.  "Are you...."  The question dies on his suddenly dry lips.  

It's the same. The scent permeates the room and Raphael is back in Feris' parlor.  Cassie's blood is on his tongue, vibrant and alive.  Fireworks in his mind and dancing on his tongue, a fizzing, dancing sensation on his brain.  

Is this what it was like?

Is this what it's always like? 

His stomach soured at the thought of returning to that drawer in the fridge full of plastic bags and plastic blood.  

If it was just Cassie, he'd could write it off.  A spell, or some_thing_ Feris had done to her, a genetic anomaly... something.

But if that were true, I'd be able to tell.  
He knows he is more in tune with Life and Existence than a regular vampire.

_I have to know._

Raphael swallows hard, forcing himself back into the moment.  He takes her hand and scoops the drop of blood off her finger with his own.  

"Now why would you do a thing like that to yourself, hm?"  He says with feigned lightheartedness and empty confidence.  A slight tremble in his voice. 

He touches his finger to his tongue, offering Stella a playful wink.  

I'll get Feris for this if it's the last thing I do.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> The demon inclines his head at Keiths apology and once again relaxes, leaning back into the futon. Not currently. I have much I need to think about.


Keith nods and stands, taking a short bow. He didn't want to push his luck too much at this time so he would go and set aside a few books as he could, and maybe head down to the gym for a bit.

"In that case, I'll stop before my foot goes into my mouth once more." Keith looks at Zylas and smiles. "For what it's worth, you've given me a great deal to think about through our conversations today. I'm going to grab a few books from the library to set aside for you as well."

Keith moves towards the door and stops short. "Thank you, for letting me trust you, and I do mean it. I will make sure there is a reunion. Have a good evening, Prince Zylas."

When Keith leaves the room, he first makes his way over to the library to find various history books that may be of interest. Mostly just general history as that could be more useful. After finding about 3 different books, he left to deliver the books, and then made his way to the gym.

It was past curfew, and most everyone would be exhausted by this time so he had no idea who else he could talk to today before getting some rest. He found himself making use of the punching bag rather than following most of Ryker's instruction this time. Mostly due to his own being exhausted, and his focus was torn.

As each blow landed on the bag, he thoughts went to what response he might get. Then to why he had told Zylas about his father in the first place? The sound of the sandbag taking each hit drowned out hit thoughts momentarily, but they crept back up.

"Am I even good enough to be here?" He began to think aloud as each punch landed again and again. He was grateful that the gym was empty at the moment, just him and his thoughts. Though it would be nice for someone to say he was worthy of being among the others.

"What use do they have for someone that can't even hide properly?!" He was more angry at himself than anything. While it had worked out for the best, he still thought about just how badly it could have gone. Don E. would have ripped him a new one for such a rookie mistake.

His punches started getting faster. _They're coming, I can feel it.... I know the Empire is going to come back around here soon!_ At the thought he lost what little control he had and his fist was unconsciously enveloped in darkness, knocked the punching bag back as the collided.

Keith fell backwards from his own exhaustion today trying to catch his breath. He wasn't ready to face them again. Not after the last time, and definitely not when the vast majority of the team didn't know what would be coming. His hope was for the focus to be on him when the strike did happen.

"Before anyone else, I have to tell Louis...... I have to make this right.........." Keith said while lying on the gym floor.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Ah, Harbinger says as he glances over at Manny. Something like that might upset him. Just a little. I wouldnt worry too much though, the angel assures him. Hes pretty forgiving. Comes with the wings.
> 
> I gotta ask though, what was it that you thought about when he said that? Harbinger asks. Just curious.


Manny takes in another deep breath before sighing again.

"It's a-- _thing_ I noticed after I got cursed. I've become more susceptible to people's provocations. I've worked in modeling and film for years as a child and teen and through most of that I was the coolest one in the room. Never let egotistical directors, ridiculously possessive fans, or greedy scumbag agents ever keep me away from staying level-headed and smooth." Manny says beginning to pace as the sky darkens around him.

Since I was cursed, I feel like I've barely been in control. I feel compelled to rise to even then most tame of provocations. It-- scares me to be quite honest. I've hurt people physically and emotionally. And I thought joining AEGIS would help or at least let me outlet some of this, but as my control of some powers grow so does the well of power I can draw from. I feel like there's no end to the devastation I could cause if pushed to do so and I'm constantly trying to prevent cataclysmic destruction but everyone seems to think I'm just some pretty boy who's out of his depth.  And what's worse is when they treat my comrades poorly because of my notoriety or looks.  Bern- Agent Wilfork has stopped me several times from losing it on some idiot like the one in the sewer tonight who had the ****ing stones to complain about Wolf and Yuki's looks *Mid-****ing-rescue*." Manny says, The ending punctuated with a peal of thunder. He plops back down on the chair and runs his hands through his hair. 

"It's part of the reason I've been searching the bottom of bottles a lot more recently. I'd rather not think about things and this seems a harmless enough way."

*Spoiler: OOC MASKS stuff!*
Show

 Manny is sharing a Vulnerability with Harbinger. At DMs Discretion Manny will give influence to Harbinger to clear a condition. If he already has influence he may Shift Labels.

----------


## PK-Leon

> At the sound of his name, RayÂs tail twitches before disappearing under the coffee table. He emerges from the side closest to Louis with something bright yellow in his mouth. The cat jumps on the couch and drops a catnip filled banana, probably half the size of the real thing, on the cushions next to LouisÂ leg.
> 
> He touches it with his paw a few times before looking up at Louis with unblinking yellow-green eyes.


"You _actually_ responded to your name? And you play fetch apparently?" He asks, casting a glance down at the banana before looking back up to meet the cat's eyes. "I'm impressed." Louis smiles.

"Here, a toss for your efforts." He says as he picks up the toy and casts it across the apartment. Louis lets his eyes wander around the room as he waits for Ray to make his way back, though they quickly come to a stop when he spots a nostalgic sight.

*Spoiler: Notice*
Show

6 + 2 (Perception) = 8





> Izzy has a last generation console hooked up to the TV. ThereÂs a few games on the bottom shelf of the TV stand that include a few older Fast or Lasts, Shadow of the Goliath, Jax and Dexter, and Last Legend 7 and 8.


"No way..." Louis says to himself in slight disbelief. "I haven't seen some of these in years." He tilts his head upon reading the last two titles. _What's Last Legend?_

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael* 
As he puts his finger to his tongue, he tastes the same fireworks from before. Stellas blood is more spicy than sweet, but it reminds him strongly of Cassies. All too soon he swallows and the taste fades, leaving only the memory. 

He remembers when his parents had taught him to feed at a young age. The blood hed had then, even straight from the carotid, was nothing like this. While satisfying, it wasnt as intense a taste or experience as what hed had with Cassie or Stellas blood. Just a drop was more pleasurable than any of the other fresh blood hed had. 

Raphael can hear Stellas pulse quicken as he takes her hand and puts his finger to his mouth. She carefully searches his face while she waits for his reaction. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Raphael can see no fear in her eyes. 


*Manny*
I can tell you from experience that nothing good comes from trying to drink your pain away, Harbinger says, looking away. Just give it time. I know Wolf doesnt care what people think about him. He processes stuff like that differently. But I know it hurts Yuki. I wouldve said something to that guy too. 

How long ago did you get cursed anyway? the angel asks. 

*Keith* 
Keith hears heavy footsteps coming down the stairs. Uhmm you okay, Keith? Drakes voice asks as he gets closer. 

*John*
Going out into the hallway, John doesnt spot any other East Side team members. The two of them make their way to the garage without incident. 

Emi seems lost in thought. Her eyes are a little distant as they descend the stairs, but she soon returns to reality as they stand in front of Clea. 

Goodnight John, she says, taking his hands in hers. Im sorry our night had to end on a lower note.

*Louis*
Ray goes bounding after his toy and pounces on it, then quickly trots back to Louis, dropping the banana at his feet. 

Oh, he brought you The Banana, Izzy says as she opens her door. Shes dressed in some gray yoga capris and a blue cut off Briarwood t-shirt that isnt quite long enough to cover her midriff. Louis spots a bright silver belly button piercing against her caramel skin as she crosses the room and sits on the couch at the end closest to the wall. He must like you.

Ray meows and dashes over to Izzy, jumping up on the couch before settling behind her head on the couch cushion, where theres a noticeable dent. 

Didnt find anything for us to watch, hmm? she asks as she reaches up to pet her cat. Also, sorry about the shirt. I kinda missed laundry day.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith* 
> Keith hears heavy footsteps coming down the stairs. Uhmm you okay, Keith? Drakes voice asks as he gets closer.


Keith's ragged breathing near about stops as he gasps realizing someone may have heard everything. Hearing it was Drake, he sighed a bit and raised himself up to a sitting position on the floor.

"Drake? He called back. "Uhh..... sorta kinda not really. Think everything's just finally hitting a boiling point or somethin'."

When Drake gets closer into view, Keith turns to look at him.

"Didn't mean to disturb ya. Just a few....." He couldn't quite keep it down now. "Well, a lot of junk playing around in my head. Stuff from old missions, stuff from today. Family drama."

Keith glanced back at the punching bag for a moment before looking back at Drake.

"Something that was said before from a friend at East Side is playing in my head too. Doesn't entirely apply to me but, it made me think about a few things too much."

Keith felt a lump in his throat where the next words were trying to come out.

"Drake, do you think that we're in charge of our own destiny?"

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> I can tell you from experience that nothing good comes from trying to drink your pain away, Harbinger says, looking away. Just give it time. I know Wolf doesnt care what people think about him. He processes stuff like that differently. But I know it hurts Yuki. I wouldve said something to that guy too. 
> 
> How long ago did you get cursed anyway? the angel asks.


"It was about 7 years ago. I was on holiday and decided to visit Dad at a dig site. While i was there I had seen a strange bird, and when i told my father about it they thought the site was cursed under the protection of Impudulu, the Lightning Bird. They told me to stay out of the camp  but my father came and brought me to stay in his tent. That night I dreamt I saw the bird again  but it look panicked and unable to fly. I reached out for and awoke to  giant clap of thunder. My father was unconscious. Having been struck by lightning he was-- blinded.  He says it was a freak accident but my power had started to manifest right after and I knew that it was me that caused the storm and the lightning. I've been trying to deal with this and fix my fathers sight ever since." Manny says, guilt clinging to his words. 

"**** mate, I did not want to drag this back up." Manny says quietly as rain begins to gently fall.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Going out into the hallway, John doesnt spot any other East Side team members. The two of them make their way to the garage without incident. 
> 
> Emi seems lost in thought. Her eyes are a little distant as they descend the stairs, but she soon returns to reality as they stand in front of Clea. 
> 
> Goodnight John, she says, taking his hands in hers. Im sorry our night had to end on a lower note.


Im the one to bear the blame for that, Emi, John confessed, looking her in the eye  knowing the risks inherent in doing so. I am sorry and I will try to figure out a way grow up a little more before we meet again.

He wanted to tell her that, in spite of his fit of jealousy and possessiveness, it wasnt his intent, desire, or need to have her choose between them. He wanted them to be friends. He wanted nothing  with the exception of Well, there were a few exceptions and he suspected they would be somewhat disruptive for Grayson and his hopes.

I hope you arent too disappointed in me, he said surprisingly quietly.

He didnt understand.

He had done everything right.

He took a deep breath.

Sometimes, doing the right thing was painful. Sometimes, confronting the truth was painful.

Lunch later this week? I suspect it is too soon for you to have learned the Vivaldi piece but I still need to present my credentials at Bastion. Id look forward to the trip more if I knew I was going to see you while I was there.

----------


## PK-Leon

> Ray goes bounding after his toy and pounces on it, then quickly trots back to Louis, dropping the banana at his feet.
> 
> Oh, he brought you The Banana, Izzy says as she opens her door. Shes dressed in some gray yoga capris and a blue cut off Briarwood t-shirt that isnt quite long enough to cover her midriff. Louis spots a bright silver belly button piercing against her caramel skin as she crosses the room and sits on the couch at the end closest to the wall. He must like you.
> 
> Ray meows and dashes over to Izzy, jumping up on the couch before settling behind her head on the couch cushion, where theres a noticeable dent.


"You think so?" Louis asks, a glint of silver catching his eye as Izzy walks across the room to join him on the couch. "I thought he was just trying to get me to put on the show he asked for."




> Didnt find anything for us to watch, hmm? she asks as she reaches up to pet her cat. Also, sorry about the shirt. I kinda missed laundry day.


"Well I _tried_ to but someone kept insisting that we watch cartoons while we waited for you." Louis explains as he puts on an old episode of a cartoon depicting the antics of a cat and mouse. He attempts to steal a glance out of the corner of his eye at the exposed skin peeking out from beneath Izzy's shirt as he settles back into his seat. "Don't worry about it. I happen to appreciate modern art." He says with a playful smile lining his lips.

"So, we kept going back and forth on what to watch but got a little distracted as you can see. What's Last Legend by the way? Noticed your GameStation collection over there. Can't say I've ever heard of that one though. There's 8 of'em?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Im sorry John, Emi says. Her eyes are regretful. It wasnt my intention to make you feel bad about anything. Im not disappointed in you. She reaches up to cup his cheek and give him a soft kiss. Im your first serious relationship. Such feelings are normal.

Do you want to do lunch tomorrow? she asks. Youre right about the Vivaldi piece. I havent had the time to learn it. Its quite a bit longer than I remember, she admits with a sheepish smile. But I would like to see you. I have time at 1, between two of my classes.

*Manny*
Harbinger raises an eyebrow. Hey, I only asked how long youd been cursed. I didnt ask for the story. Didnt want to bring up bad memories. But since ya did tell me anyway, it sounds like to me ya know what, Im not gonna say it. Im sure youve heard it before. It isnt something you can change now, you just gotta work to get yourself under control so it doesnt happen to anyone else.

As the rain starts, the angel glares up at the sky. You wanna head in? Im gonna make some dinner. Havent eaten since before noon. You want anything?

_OOC: Since Harbinger already has Influence over Manny, he shifts his labels instead. +Mundane, -Danger

Manny clears a Condition_

*Keith*
You didnt bother me, Drake replies as he comes up to Keith. Yuki left her water bottle down here and she asked me to come get it, he says, gesturing at a pastel purple metal bottle sitting on the side of the mats. 

He seems to realize how much Keiths struggling and sits down next to the other hero, looking intently at him. Hell yeah, we control our destiny. You always have a choice on how you respond to things that happen around you. You can change whatever path you think youre on, if you take charge of it.

He gives Keith a half smile. And you have all of us to help. Were here for you.

Whatd the East Sider say that got you thinkin? Drake asks. 

*Louis*
Izzy smiles. As Louis sits next to her, he smells apples and ginger from her shampoo. Oh, is that so? Rays always been pretty vocal about what he wants. Im sure he brow beat you into it, she jokes. 

I stole the GameStation from my dad when I moved out. We used to play together and he showed me all these old games. Theres actually like 15 Last Legends now. These are the old ones. All of them are separate stories. Theyre not sequels or anything.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Harbinger raises an eyebrow. Hey, I only asked how long youd been cursed. I didnt ask for the story. Didnt want to bring up bad memories. But since ya did tell me anyway, it sounds like to me ya know what, Im not gonna say it. Im sure youve heard it before. It isnt something you can change now, you just gotta work to get yourself under control so it doesnt happen to anyone else.
> 
> As the rain starts, the angel glares up at the sky. You wanna head in? Im gonna make some dinner. Havent eaten since before noon. You want anything?
> 
> _OOC: Since Harbinger already has Influence over Manny, he shifts his labels instead. +Mundane, -Danger
> 
> Manny clears a Condition_


"I-- sure." Manny says, realizing it worked in every present situation. He couldn't change what happened earlier today. _Or then_. But he could try to make it right, now and in the future. 

"Hey, Harbinger. You think it would be ok to go on patrol with you guys at night? I'm normally a night owl and I can handle myself well As you've seen tonight. Especially since most of the younger guys have classes during the day.  I can sleep then and patrol later than them without disrupting anything. Just something I was thinking about. I could take Keith and or John or Work with Kenzie and Wolf since there's a big to-do about Curfew and what not here. What's that about?  Patrols normally increased and went longer when stuff got bad, not the opposite."*Spoiler: MASKS stuff*
Show

Manny clears Insecure and shifts labels as prescribed.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Im sorry John, Emi says. Her eyes are regretful. It wasnt my intention to make you feel bad about anything. Im not disappointed in you. She reaches up to cup his cheek and give him a soft kiss. Im your first serious relationship. Such feelings are normal.
> 
> Do you want to do lunch tomorrow? she asks. Youre right about the Vivaldi piece. I havent had the time to learn it. Its quite a bit longer than I remember, she admits with a sheepish smile. But I would like to see you. I have time at 1, between two of my classes.


John feels most of the tension ease out of him at her reassuring words. Normal, perhaps, he said with a relieved smile, but still unworthy of you. Kate and Mom have observed that I am trainable once they persuade me of the necessity of change and I promise to begin to work on it.

John looked off to the side. They will probably be willing co-conspirators with you, now that I think of it.

Across her front quarter panel, Clea flashed If needed, I can help, too, particular friend.

Would you like me to prepare a picnic for us, John asked, or is there a good place to eat in nearby? I seem to recall their being a sushi bar nearby but I didnt have a chance to look into it.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> You didnt bother me, Drake replies as he comes up to Keith. Yuki left her water bottle down here and she asked me to come get it, he says, gesturing at a pastel purple metal bottle sitting on the side of the mats. 
> 
> He seems to realize how much Keiths struggling and sits down next to the other hero, looking intently at him. Hell yeah, we control our destiny. You always have a choice on how you respond to things that happen around you. You can change whatever path you think youre on, if you take charge of it.
> 
> He gives Keith a half smile. And you have all of us to help. Were here for you.
> 
> Whatd the East Sider say that got you thinkin? Drake asks.


Keith smiles slightly realizing he hadn't bothered anyone, and looks over at the water bottle wondering how he missed it on the way in. His mind was a mess so he was sure to not even notice even with the gym being empty.

"Completely missed that." Keith chuckles a bit.

At Drake's response to destiny, Keith's eyes go a bit wide for a second and he looks over at Drake. His face is still full of confusion and struggle but the mention of everyone being there to help along was more comfort than they would all ever know. Could he take charge of his destiny? Be something more than what most other heroes had seemed to view him as? He felt it would take a miracle, but then again, there were a couple angels on their side. He ended up with a wide grin realizing just how not alone he was now. Even when most of the others at East Side knew his lineage, he still felt like he may have been kept at arms length by some of them.

Maybe this time it would be different.

"You have no idea how much that means man. It..... probably the first time I can believe it really. Thanks, Drake." Keith says with the wide grin still plastered to his face. His expression does even out a bit to match his mood still, but he did feel somewhat better.

"It's a bit of a long story, but one of my old teammate's asked how anyone could love a villain. It had me thinkin' about my entire mission to take down my mom's murderer and find justice for her. It made me wonder if there was a chance that I could cross that line into being a villain." Keith looked down at the floor.

"I.... I'm honestly terrified of becoming just like that man. I don't want to be like...." Keith struggled with the word because of how unnatural it was for him to even say. "My _father_. I know they didn't mean it to send me spiraling like this but I've been thinking about it for a few days now."

Keith shook his head.

"It's like I can feel that, darkness inside. Which sounds really weird considering my powers." Keith forces a laugh. "Hell.... I'm sorry for the massive unload like that too. Just, I know I can trust you man, and you deserve to know the full truth too."

_OOC: Drake gains Influence over Keith!_

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Youre right! she says with a wide smile. There is a sushi place. I havent been there in ages. Lets do that.

Ill see you tomorrow. 1 oclock sharp at the West Gate. Matsumotos only a block or two away, maybe a five minute walk.

She smiles and kisses John again, this time with more enthusiasm. Goodnight John. Be safe heading back.

*Manny*
_I_ havent seen you do anything, the angel says with a slight smirk as he heads inside and down the stairs. You just got here, and you already want to go on extra patrols? Settle in a little.

Seraph and I are the ones best equipped to deal with demons, he explains. Theyre dangerous if you dont know what youre dealing with. AEGIS is afraid of losing provisional heroes on night patrols, so thats why they moved up the curfew. I dont have any say in it. We have a couple other heroes helping us out too, and now that Eidolon is in town, its gotten a little easier.

He heads into the kitchen and opens the fridge, looking through for something easy to fix. 

*Keith*
Drake smiles and gently punches Keiths shoulder (thatll bruise tomorrow). Anytime.

He listens as Keith explains his situation. I cant say that I completely understand because our situations are so different, but I know that wanting justice for something horrible that happened to you or your family is a very normal thing.

How do you think youll go too far? he asks.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake smiles and gently punches Keiths shoulder (thatll bruise tomorrow). Anytime.
> 
> He listens as Keith explains his situation. I cant say that I completely understand because our situations are so different, but I know that wanting justice for something horrible that happened to you or your family is a very normal thing.
> 
> How do you think youll go too far? he asks.


Keith feels the weight of even the light punch from Drake and rubs his shoulder a bit with a smile. The bruise from that would be better than a cut or being tazed any day. Granted, Grayson never meant to have his claws hurt anyone.

He does smile at Drake's kindness then he shakes his head. "It's a weird situation, definitely. And he can't be caught by normal means, part of why my uncle trained me and has been hunting him down for so long."

Keith sighs and relinquishes his own fear of rejection by the friends he's made.

"I'm scared of giving into all that rage, that raw emotion. I have this fear that I'll go through and kill him for vengeance rather than justice." Keith looks over at Drake. "Ever since growing up through AEGIS safe houses and facilities, some of the agents have looked at me as though I'd turn out just like him. Entirely because his blood runs in my veins. It makes it hard to not think you may be destined for monstrous things."

"My uncle is a hero, and my father, his brother, is an actual villain. I'm trying every day to separate myself from him, work towards showing that lineage doesn't mean I'll be just like he is. But earlier when I was asked what I would do when confronting him, my anger just took over. Just feels like no matter how much work goes into proving my own chosen path, something brings me back closer to that other path."

"Sometimes, even feeling like tellin' someone about the entire thing makes me wonder just how quickly the world is going to change. Most of East Side found out and half of them treated me like a pariah. It was weird with Burnout and Draconian for a little while but they saw something that made all judgments go away."

"And, I'm also sorry for your loss as well. I'm not sure who but, it sounds like you want justice for someone too."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Youre right! she says with a wide smile. There is a sushi place. I havent been there in ages. Lets do that.
> 
> Ill see you tomorrow. 1 oclock sharp at the West Gate. Matsumotos only a block or two away, maybe a five minute walk.
> 
> She smiles and kisses John again, this time with more enthusiasm. Goodnight John. Be safe heading back.


I will, John replied with increasing relief as he opened Cleas door, and I know better than to keep anyone in your family waiting. Its something about the emphasis on the word sharp, I think.

We watched her as Clea backed out, mildly regretful that he did not have the opportunity to watch her walk to the door in the way that Zack had earlier this evening with Kylie. 

Zack and Kylie: How as he going to look Keith in the eye this evening or tomorrow morning?

Sooooo, Clea asked as they pulled out of the garage, what did you do wrong and how large a bouquet do you need to have me deliver to East Side before tomorrow morning?

John glanced at the control panel. I let myself get emotionally unbalanced and almost had a PTSD panic attack., he replied, skipping over the reasons why. Then Grayson came by to check on Emi. He offered to rub her neck to help her recover and to help her with her Calculus homework and she picked up on my fit of jealousy.

There was a pause and John noticed Cleas interior running lights and readouts redden.

I see, she said crisply.

It felt like a dangerous pause.

Identified: Grayson Radke, code name Draconian. Membership: Iron Station East Side Provisional Team. Association: Myriad. Occupation: Student at Bastion College. Power Profile: Transforms into draconic form with cold/ice breath weapon. Human form possesses some draconian traits and powers  albeit in limited form.

Clea, John asked with some concern, what are you doing?

Submitting an upgrade requisition request for incendiary surface to air mini-missiles, she replied sweetly. Why do you ask? 

Clea, Im trying to make him a friend.

Then you can speak glowingly of him at his funeral.

Clea!

John, I will not brook rivals to you when it comes to our particular friend.

I suspect shooting her friend out of the sky would upset our particular friend.

I could make it look like an accident.

John did a double take. A surface to air missile? An accident?

There are any number of nefarious villains in town to pin it on, she suggested quickly. And I would add that my training protocols include the experiences of several prior models who had excellent aim.

No, Clea. Please let me try to handle this through friendship first.

At least let me transmit the requisition, Clea continued. You have to admit that it would be best to be prepared for anything and those missiles would have multiple uses.

Clea, John replied patiently, incendiary ordinance is used against ground-based targets  not aerial ones.

They could be used to great effect against hydrogen-filled Zeppelins.

Which would likely spread fire over several city blocks, John countered.

True, Clea conceded. But as they saying goes, all is fair.

I will consider it, John offered in an attempt to mollify his car, but we have other things to be concerned about this evening.

Im still restricting his access to me and my functions, she observed crisply.

If it makes you feel better, John agreed. Just remember that Emi and I can override it.

I will accede to her requests in such matters, Clea responded loftily. I may consider your requests suspect, given your hesitancy about the missiles.

Duly noted, John responded. I have some searches for you and Mimi.

I bet Mimi would agree with me about the missiles.

Clea!

Just saying,, Clea retorted. It really isnt very 007 of you to reject the missiles.

Missiles werent common in Europe at the time Doctor Dee operated under that code number.

You have a point, Clea conceded. What did you need discovered?

I need you and Mimi to run some searches to test a theory of mine. Begin by searching for Stellas birth certificate or registry. Using the dates listed there, search the five years prior to Stellas birth and three years after for the record birth certificate of Cassandra Bordreaux. Second, please provide me with the name of Stellas father and/or Madame Bordreauxs husband. 

Finally, please search for Stellas mothers divorce proceedings. Begin your search within the year immediately prior to Stellas birth.

John took a deep breath. 

Please cross reference each of these with the name Alexander Fenris, who may have been awarded guardianship of Cassandra within the first three years of her life.

The logic was sound. For Stella to have a sister that she did not know, she would have to have been somehow legally separated from her. A failed marriage  one that somehow left the husband with initial custody but which permitted some visitation  of the kind Stella unknowingly recalled in her youth. That Stella and her brother were not party to those restrictions implied they arrived after the legal separation. 

Fenris was unlikely to be the biological father but one of his thralls could have been and he could have been made guardian following the untimely death of his thrall.

It was pure speculation but it hung together as a sketch. He lacked the facts necessary to be certain.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> _I_ havent seen you do anything, the angel says with a slight smirk as he heads inside and down the stairs. You just got here, and you already want to go on extra patrols? Settle in a little.
> 
> Seraph and I are the ones best equipped to deal with demons, he explains. Theyre dangerous if you dont know what youre dealing with. AEGIS is afraid of losing provisional heroes on night patrols, so thats why they moved up the curfew. I dont have any say in it. We have a couple other heroes helping us out too, and now that Eidolon is in town, its gotten a little easier.
> 
> He heads into the kitchen and opens the fridge, looking through for something easy to fix.


"I'm certain." Manny says helping in the search. " I guess that begs the question: How do i become full-fledged in the eyes of AEGIS? Obviously  it's not purely a time thing. But are there some-- quantifiable objectives?" Manny finds some bread that doesn't look moldy on initial glance. He places it on the counter and keeps searching. 

"There some cheese in the fridge? We can make Toasties."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> You have a point, Clea conceded. What did you need discovered?
> 
> I need you and Mimi to run some searches to test a theory of mine. Begin by searching for Stellas birth certificate or registry. Using the dates listed there, search the five years prior to Stellas birth and three years after for the record birth certificate of Cassandra Bordreaux. Second, please provide me with the name of Stellas father and/or Madame Bordreauxs husband. 
> 
> Finally, please search for Stellas mothers divorce proceedings. Begin your search within the year immediately prior to Stellas birth.
> 
> John took a deep breath. 
> 
> Please cross reference each of these with the name Alexander Fenris, who may have been awarded guardianship of Cassandra within the first three years of her life.
> ...


 We are working on your request, John, Clea replied. Preliminary results are intriguing. Did you need anything else while we complete the search?

John looked out the window as they reached one of the many bridges that could be found throughout the city. Just one thing, he said quietly as he looked out at the river. Please contact Dr. Higgins at AEGIS: City of London and ask if she has any virtual consultation time available.

Two of the streetlights passed. A couple walked arm in arm, staggering slightly. A homeless veteran, based on his matched uniform jacket and worn combat boots, shuffled along.

He made a note to see if his Foundation could make a donation to one of the local shelters. It wasnt much but it would be something. 

Message sent, John, Clea responded. Are you okay? 

Right now, yes, he replied. I know its been a long day, but my near breakdown makes me think I should talk with her.

Understood, Clea stated, adding an additional alert to her communiques. 

We have the results of your query, Clea announced. While not 100%, you should still score an A on your O-levels. 

There are no records of a Cassandra Boudreaux, Clea began, but there is a record of a Callista Boudreaux being born to Alain and Camille Bourdreaux in 1997  four years after their first child, Matteo, making her 24 years of age.

As anticipated, Alain and Camille divorced in 2002, when Stella was one year of age and moved to northern Illinois, approximately one hour south of Chicago. He died in an automobile accident on 5 April 2004.

Callista Boudreaux is a missing person, believed to have been ejected from the vehicle at the time of the crash. No body was ever discovered.

At least before tonight.

Callista, John repeated quietly. Serves me right for making assumptions. He sat up straighter. Clea, please see if AEGIS can access the files associated with the automobile accident and gather whatever information the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children has on Callista. Please place these in my folders. I will add them to the list of things I will review tomorrow morning.:

John looked own at his watch. It would be 9:40 by the time he returned.

See if you can change the Kindle order to a delivery. If not, cancel it and order a new one and have its delivery expedited.

No connections to Feris. He either covered his tracks well or he inherited her by some other means.

Perhaps Madame Boudreaux could fill in the details once they moved her into their base.

Its probably too soon to know, John said drawing out his phone, but when does AEGIS expect to be able to deliver the medical equipment and assign personnel to our base?

He typed out a quick text before glancing at his emails. 

*Spoiler: Text to Emi*
Show

I got her full name wrong: Its Callista Bourdreaux. I can fill you in over lunch tomorrow. 


John scanned his Foundation email, noting the automated reminder that his signature was required for the quarterly reports in the next few days. He would have to sign those when he returned this evening.

Then he saw the one from legal. 

Negotiations Successful. You have permission to mine the sea floor for fifteen minutes sometime within the next 72 hours. End of Message. 

Unambiguous good news, John muttered to himself. That feels almost out of place today.

He looked back at the screen. Clea, please ask Mimi to locate Raphael and Stella and determine if they are available to speak or if they are otherwise occupied. Please do not provide any details.

----------


## big teej

*Escalation:*

The tingling in his brain and the spice on his tongue fade, leaving ash and guilt behind.  Raphael shrinks in on himself, looking down at the floor. "I-- I'm sorry.  I shouldn't have."  

I'm no different than the rest of them.

*Spoiler: OOC/mechanics/whatnot*
Show



Notice: Modified Snake eyes!

I'm thinking Raphael has absolutely zero pokerface going on right now, so I think Stella would be able to tell he _really_ enjoyed that tiny drop of her blood, and then see him get that 'caught in the cookie jar' look.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Drake shakes his head. I told you before, I dont judge people based on what Ive heard about them or anything, but by how they act once I meet them. Thats why I was willing to give Ryker a chance on the team. And Im glad I did.

You have been nothing but concerned for your friends and teammates. You fight hard; youre not scared to get in the middle of a fight to keep people safe. Just because you have your dads blood in you doesnt mean anything. Youre you, Keith. Not your dad. I have faith thatll you make the right decision when you confront him, Drake says. Ive always had a good sense about people and dads taught me a couple things over the years about reading intentions. Youre a good person.

*Spoiler: Label Shift*
Show

Drake is attempting to shift Keiths Mundane Up and his Danger down. Accept the shift or Reject Drakes Influence


As Keith makes his comment, Drake drops his gaze. Yeah. A little different, because I didnt lose anybody, but I still want justice.

*Manny*
Toasties? Harbinger repeats with a smile. Is that like a grilled cheese over there in England? He rummages through the fridge and pulls out some cheddar and Colby Jack cheese. 

I dont know how it works at AEGIS: London, but over here you do have to complete your 5 year stint on a provisional team before theyll consider letting you graduate and become a full-fledged AEGIS sanctioned hero. After your five years, you usually get paired up with someone whos been doing it for a while for 6 months or so, and theyll recommend you to AEGIS when they think youre ready to go out on your own.

*Raphael* 
Its okay, Stella says. I should be the one apologizing. I didnt even think about how it might affect you. I honestly didnt even think about it after I cut myself in the shower.

She shifts so that shes facing him, then looks shyly up. Theres a little bit of hesitation before she works herself up to say, You seem like you liked it though. Do you want more? I dont mind.

*John*
Mimi says that Raphael and Stella are currently having what seems like an important conversation, Clea replies not long after John asks. Ive added the information on the accident and on Callista that we could find to your folders for later review.

A email arrives in Johns inbox as hes looking at his phone. 

*Spoiler: Email from Eidolon*
Show

Here are the list of dates that you asked for, Mr. Kelley. Thank you again for your assistance. 

Born 19 September 1976, 1:12 am Birmingham, England
Christened 30 September 1976, Kingsbury, England
Graduated secondary school (Kingsbury School)- 7 May 1994
London, England- 6 June 1996
Venice, Italy- 27 April 1997
Graduated from the Royal College of Music- 12 May 1998
Married 6 June 1998, Skibo Castle, Sutherland, Scotland 3pm
London, England (Knightsbridge)- 29 June 1998
Joined the London Symphony- 3 July 1998, London England
1st LSO concert- 1 October 1998, Paris, France
London, England- 28 May 1999 
Ian and Emilia were born on 1 January 2000 at 5:14pm and 5:23pm, London, England
Mother (Evelyn Sterling) passed- 5 December 2003, Birmingham, England
Rome, Italy- 7 March 2004
London,  England- 30 November 2006
London, England- 8 June 2007
Sydney, Australia- 18 January 2009
Mental Break- 20 August 2010
Father (Kenneth Sterling) passed- 16 November 2017, Kingsbury England

Thank you for letting me know about the picture, Ill forward that to Myriad. 
-Alistair Shaw

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Toasties? Harbinger repeats with a smile. Is that like a grilled cheese over there in England? He rummages through the fridge and pulls out some cheddar and Colby Jack cheese. 
> 
> I dont know how it works at AEGIS: London, but over here you do have to complete your 5 year stint on a provisional team before theyll consider letting you graduate and become a full-fledged AEGIS sanctioned hero. After your five years, you usually get paired up with someone whos been doing it for a while for 6 months or so, and theyll recommend you to AEGIS when they think youre ready to go out on your own.


"Five Years? I hope my time carries over from London then." Manny says, laying out the bread. "It's still a while, just not _that_ long." 

Manny starts rummaging for a pan and after he finds one lays it on the element.

"Toasties are great. A bit of Tomato soup and you back to being a kid again." Manny says thinking of his mum and miss Mabel making him and Benny toasties on cold days. They'd play outside all day until someone's mom called us in for food.

"So what was your Provisional team like?" He asks Harbinbger as he builds the sandwiches. "They all go pro too?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John*
> Mimi says that Raphael and Stella are currently having what seems like an important conversation, Clea replies not long after John asks. Ive added the information on the accident and on Callista that we could find to your folders for later review.


Thank you, Clea, John responds, considering his inbox. I would rather not disturb them. They have had precious little time together since his return.

And someone in this city should respect a couples time together.

Uncharitable, John, he corrected himself. Grayson almost certainly did not know.

Unless his surprised moan at or their conversation was enough for him to overhear and make him feel he needed to interrupt.

John shook his head. That train of thought only led to madness. Besides, the timelines did not match. He would have needed to arrive earlier to interrupt things.

He looked down at his phone as a VIP message arrived.




> A email arrives in Johns inbox as hes looking at his phone. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Email from Eidolon*
> Show
> 
> Here are the list of dates that you asked for, Mr. Kelley. Thank you again for your assistance. 
> 
> Born 19 September 1976, 1:12 am Birmingham, England
> Christened 30 September 1976, Kingsbury, England
> ...


TMI, John thought as his mind did some quick mathematics unbidden. No. Too much for the future sonboyfriend of the daughter, perhaps. But it was exactly the kind of information the magician working on healing Mrs. Shaw needed.

It was an odd thing, John considered as he and Clea arrived at the base. He was under a curfew here in Iron Station and had intentionally not gone to Best Buys quick pick up to abide by that curfew. Simultaneously, he was trying to determine if he even needed to ask if he could teleport to the South Atlantic.

Thank you for everything, Clea, John said as he got out of the car. Im glad to know you are here to help.

If you were really grateful, you would have let me requisition the missiles, Clea teased. You are welcome, John.

John smiled as he plugged Clea in.

Mimi: Who is currently in command here at the base? I need to clear a brief side quest to the South Atlantic, which shouldnt last more than a half an hour. It lies outside the borders of our curfew in Iron Station but I feel I should at least check in with someone about it.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake shakes his head. I told you before, I dont judge people based on what Ive heard about them or anything, but by how they act once I meet them. Thats why I was willing to give Ryker a chance on the team. And Im glad I did.
> 
> You have been nothing but concerned for your friends and teammates. You fight hard; youre not scared to get in the middle of a fight to keep people safe. Just because you have your dads blood in you doesnt mean anything. Youre you, Keith. Not your dad. I have faith thatll you make the right decision when you confront him, Drake says. Ive always had a good sense about people and dads taught me a couple things over the years about reading intentions. Youre a good person.
> 
> *Spoiler: Label Shift*
> Show
> 
> Drake is attempting to shift Keiths Mundane Up and his Danger down. Accept the shift or Reject Drakes Influence
> ...


Keith looks over at Drake stunned. True, Drake had told him that when they first spoke a while back but he never thought he would be on the end of that kindness. It was a sharp contrast from from most of the others. Then again, the only others to not treat him with disdain were Ryker and John. One of whom he had been an increasingly bad friend to he felt.

_I should apologize to him, give him an idea for Emi._ Keith thought to himself.

"You have no idea how much that means man, and having spoken with your dad, at least I think that was him, he's a really good man."

"Honestly, part of me worries more so about when Louis finds out. The last time my father came through here, he about killed him. He......" Keith hesitates for a moment, and then finds his resolve. "He's the leader of the Magatsuhi Empire. So part of my mission here is making it all up to Louis."

"And, I know I can't be lead astray now. Not with as many friends and teammates as I have now." Keith bursts out into a widespread Cheshire grin.

_OOC: Keith accepts the label change!_

Keith looks at Drake as he mentions not losing anyone but still wanting justice. He could get that. He puts a hand on Drake's shoulder.

"Still natural to want to right those wrongs. And I'll be there to help out too. We all will man."

At this point, it didn't matter who Drake had wanted justice for. Keith still wanted to take down the Dragonovs for Calvin, and even further for Gavin just because of Ryker. They needed to pay.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Manny*
Im sure it does, Harbinger replies. Still the same organization.

The angel looks down at the floor as he leans back against the counter, letting Manny take over making food. We didnt have provisional teams when I was young. I only had my mentor. His name was Makeshift. I stuck with him for over a year before I was set loose on my own.

*John* 
Harbinger is currently in command, Mimi answers. Hes in the kitchen with Manny.

*Keith*
Drake gives Keith a rare full smile. Yeah, he is. He was at the Volta Memorial. Im pretty sure you talked to him.

I havent talked to Louis very much, but I get the sense that he wouldnt blame you for anything, he says. I cant say Ive heard of them, but I bet my dad has. Ill ask him about it.

He nods to Keith. I know, Drake says quietly.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John* 
> Harbinger is currently in command, Mimi answers. Hes in the kitchen with Manny.


Thank you, Mimi, John replied as he made his way towards the kitchen. He felt a pang of guilt as he walked past the doorway to Zylas quarters. 

Mimi: Has Zylas turned in? If not, please ask him when he plans to retire this evening.

As he approached, he caught the smell of some of Mannys favorite comfort food. 

He knocked on the door frame as he rounded the corner of the kitchen. Good evening, gentlemen, he said. Sorry to interrupt the toastie preparation. I can recommend them highly, Harbinger  especially if you have been out for the evening with Manny. 

I was hoping to get a clarification about the curfew. Given that the idea is to keep us out of the way of demons in Iron Station, do you have any objections to my teleporting to the South Atlantic for less than a half an hour? I need to collect some raw diamonds for a healing spell I am crafting.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake gives Keith a rare full smile. Yeah, he is. He was at the Volta Memorial. Im pretty sure you talked to him.
> 
> I havent talked to Louis very much, but I get the sense that he wouldnt blame you for anything, he says. I cant say Ive heard of them, but I bet my dad has. Ill ask him about it.
> 
> He nods to Keith. I know, Drake says quietly.


Keith was a bit surprised, he hadn't seen Drake fully smile like that. The light bulb goes off above his head too in that moment.

"Oh yeah, I remember now! Feel like I may have made a bad impression trying to keep him from arresting Stella though." Keith shrugs. "I'll be a lot less argumentative the next time." He says with a chuckle.

Keith's eyes grow distant abbit as Drake comments on Louis not blaming him. After his talk with Louis thebother day, he had that sense too. But it was still something to be terrified of.

"I haven't either really, just Sunday when we went to Innovatech. I thought about telling him then too, just couldn't work up the nerve. The overall cover is my father's just a deadbeat who skipped out. Hopefully he'll understand why I said that too."

At the mention of Drake asking his dad about the Empire, Keith smiles and shakes his head.

"Not many have heard of them so it's easy to get away from having to explain it all. John knows but then again I also found out his agent friend from his arrival had a bet placed on who my father is." Keith laughed a bit at the thought of Montcrieff getting it exactly right.

"The bad news for her is that I can't confirm it just yet. And she's only winning bragging rights. Honestly, my main concern is them working with the demons right now. I don't think they would but.... well I spoke with Zylas a bit ago and his sister had mentioned them to him before. They very well could be a part of this."

Keith nods as Drake responds quietly. "If you ever wanna talk about it man, I'll be glad to listen. And try to get all the info gathered I can."

*Spoiler: MASKs Things!*
Show


Keith attempts to Support Drake!
Comfort/Support: 2d6+1 *4*
And fails miserably!
Marks potential.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny*
> Im sure it does, Harbinger replies. Still the same organization.
> 
> The angel looks down at the floor as he leans back against the counter, letting Manny take over making food. We didnt have provisional teams when I was young. I only had my mentor. His name was Makeshift. I stuck with him for over a year before I was set loose on my own.


"Stuck with him, huh?" Manny ask, eyebrow raised. "Perhaps you might know something about butting heads with mentors too?"




> He knocked on the door frame as he rounded the corner of the kitchen. Good evening, gentlemen, he said. Sorry to interrupt the toastie preparation. I can recommend them highly, Harbinger  especially if you have been out for the evening with Manny. 
> 
> I was hoping to get a clarification about the curfew. Given that the idea is to keep us out of the way of demons in Iron Station, do you have any objections to my teleporting to the South Atlantic for less than a half an hour? I need to collect some raw diamonds for a healing spell I am crafting.


"Anytime's a good time for toasties, mate. Just happen to make you feel better after a long night out." Manny says, smiling at John and grabbing a couple more slices of bread. "You up for one? And for my own interest I'd love to know how a healing spell is going to keep the boogeys away."

Manny flips a toastie in the pan and grins as the cheese drips down the side. "If he needs backup, I don't mind tagging along and keeping an eye on him." Manny says to Harbinger. Before looking at John. "Besides-- Me and him need to have a chat."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Anytime's a good time for toasties, mate. Just happen to make you feel better after a long night out." Manny says, smiling at John and grabbing a couple more slices of bread. "You up for one? And for my own interest I'd love to know how a healing spell is going to keep the boogeys away."
> 
> Manny flips a toastie in the pan and grins as the cheese drips down the side. "If he needs backup, I don't mind tagging along and keeping an eye on him." Manny says to Harbinger. Before looking at John. "Besides-- Me and him need to have a chat."


John cocked an eyebrow at his friend and folding his arms as he leaned against the side of the door. A chat, huh? While I dont think this is a trip for two, given it involves a trip to the ocean floor, I dont have to do it right now. Later tonight or tomorrow will work as well. But if I am going to face a chat, youd better make a toastie for me as well. Ill pour some coffee milks to go along with them.

----------


## PK-Leon

> Izzy smiles. As Louis sits next to her, he smells apples and ginger from her shampoo. Oh, is that so? Rays always been pretty vocal about what he wants. Im sure he brow beat you into it, she jokes.


"I could hardly get a word in. If it wasn't for the banana I probably wouldn't have either. Seems to be the only other thing with power over him besides you." Louis says as he leans into the couch so that he's a bit closer to Izzy, allowing himself a moment to appreciate the aroma. _Which I can definitely understand._




> I stole the GameStation from my dad when I moved out. We used to play together and he showed me all these old games. Theres actually like 15 Last Legends now. These are the old ones. All of them are separate stories. Theyre not sequels or anything.


"Fifteen? For real? Game's gotta be pretty good if they kept going after hitting double digits. Maybe we could play one together sometime? I've put way too many hours into Fast or Last games so it'd be a healthy change of pace."

----------


## HIDA

> John cocked an eyebrow at his friend and folding his arms as he leaned against the side of the door. A chat, huh? While I dont think this is a trip for two, given it involves a trip to the ocean floor, I dont have to do it right now. Later tonight or tomorrow will work as well. But if I am going to face a chat, youd better make a toastie for me as well. Ill pour some coffee milks to go along with them.


"Brilliant." Manny says, beaming smile returning.  "I'd be absolutely chuffed to get just a moment of your time, Mr. Kelley." Manny says, mimicking the dozen of blokes that He and John met that tried to get Manny to appear somewhere or in something.

"I remember you saying something about someone wanting to design armor for me?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
He didnt take it personally, Drake assures him. He was just trying to do his job.

Drake listens quietly, but perks up when Keith mentions Zylas. What do you think of him? I havent gone to talk to him again after Dee initially spoke with him in the basement.

*John and Manny*



> "Stuck with him, huh?" Manny ask, eyebrow raised. "Perhaps you might know something about butting heads with mentors too?"


The angel chuckles. I do. And with overzealous provisional heroes.

Harbinger blinks a few times as John enters the kitchen and asks his question. That is the spirit of it. Where exactly are you going? Since youre on his team, Seraph will have to write up a slip to turn in to AEGIS, but if youre teleporting straight there, I guess theres no problem.

*Louis*
That would be fun, Izzy says. As long as you dont mind some dated graphics. Theyre a little pixelly.

She picks up the remote and flips through her streaming services, eventually settling on the newest Jim Vick movie. Have you seen this one? I heard its pretty good.

Theres a knock at the door and Izzy smiles as she gets up to answer it. She takes her pizzas from the delivery boy and thanks him before shutting the front door and setting the boxes on the kitchen counter. Perfect timing, she says as she gets out some paper plates.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Harbinger blinks a few times as John enters the kitchen and asks his question. That is the spirit of it. Where exactly are you going? Since youre on his team, Seraph will have to write up a slip to turn in to AEGIS, but if youre teleporting straight there, I guess theres no problem.


The same general dialect, he noted as Manny spoke, the same turn of phrase.

*Spoiler: Not quite a traumatic flashback*
Show

That would be brilliant. Can I meet you in your room in ten?


That ten minutes started about a half an hour ago, before he had left the East quarter of the city when he had been distracting himself with learning about Stellas sister.

He shook his head slightly, lifting his phone to see if Emi had responded to his quick note about what he had uncovered with Clea and Mimis help.

For her sake, he hoped he was wrong about what he suspected and that, if he was, she did not have such a soft spot for Grayson that she explained it away or missed it entirely.

Yes, his reaction was tinged with a little jealousy  despite her explanation, he had to admit he was still being absurd about the Calculus  but his response was mostly that Grayson was getting to spend time with her and he was not (How is that not jealousy?) and concern for what could be another difficult conversation for her.

She had never really said how the first one went. 

He hadnt asked.

They had spoken of his and Graysons positive meeting.

Which led her to bandage his hands  as a good friend should.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, he hoped he was wrong. 

I need to get my hands on a diamond that, when cut, would be roughly the size of a womans palm. The healing spell will reconfigure its internal structure so it does not have to begin at gem-level quality but it needs to be good enough to work with.

He opened his email.

Roughly speaking, the location is about 400 feet below the South Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Namibia. I cant give you the exact coordinates Ill be working as Ill be weaving a seeking spell into the teleportation so that I come in above a likely site for the diamonds.

He tapped the attachment.

Heres the PDF of the agreement with the DeBeers Corporation permitting me access to the site, which defines the broad search area I am permitted to operate in. Given the specialized equipment they need to use, they were happy to take the money for what appears to be some crazy rich guys lark.

He turned to Manny. Its a specialized healing for a particular case. 

That word again.

I cant go into the details yet but Ill be happy to sit down over a pint with you after its done and Im more free to speak of it.

As to the armor designer, my sisters best friend, Jeffery, is the one I had in mind. You may remember the shirt and suit he consulted on for me  the one I wore on my date with Emi on Sunday, actually. It finally served the purpose you thought it might with a lady. 

You know how has been chomping at the bit to meet you since learning you and I were clubbing in London. He does good work and given that he has set as a goal to make my heart skip twice with whatever he designs for Emi, I thought I would give him a little payback by putting him in the same room as you.

----------


## InTheMachine

*John and Manny* 
Go ahead and send that to Seraph, Harbinger says. Have fun at the bottom of the ocean. He shakes his head with a not quite exasperated smile. Thats a serious healing spell youre working on. I hope it works, he says with a knowing look. 

By the way John, thanks for earlier. Best sleep Ive gotten in a while. And my migraine has lessened to just an annoying headache. Im sure itll be back soon, but the reprieve is nice.

John sees he has one message waiting. 
*Spoiler: Text from Emi*
Show

Trust you to be doing extra research on the way home. Did you make it back okay?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> He didnt take it personally, Drake assures him. He was just trying to do his job.
> 
> Drake listens quietly, but perks up when Keith mentions Zylas. What do you think of him? I havent gone to talk to him again after Dee initially spoke with him in the basement.


Keith sighs in relief, and here he had thought he made an enemy on the police force his first real mission with West Side that day.

"I respect that, he's got a rough one at that with everything we do too. And the ways we can mess up an arrest." Keith shakes his head.

As Drake asked about Zylas, and not having had time to talk with John about him, Keith had to think for a moment.

"It's.... odd really. Dee had warned me not to get too comfortable with him around, but my talks with him haven't been bad. He's more curious about trying to get to know the world around him now and recover. He also loves Aeryn's cooking, which I think Aeryn may have done some research earlier on food for demons that may have freaked him out a bit."

"It does seem like he's being entirely honest about everything thus far too. Though, he has great control of his emotions and reactions." Keith shook his head. "We had a misunderstanding a bit ago and his tail twitched with aggravation. Seems that's his biggest tell for anything. I asked him if he had seen anyone from the Empire in the Treasure Trove but he doesn't remember. And he did say that his sister had mentioned them before to him."

Keith stretched his arms a bit before continuing with a deep breath.

"He also taught me a bit more about the _raeksha_. Oh and that we can't exactly learn how to speak demonic." Keith shrugged. "I figure if anyone here knows it, it'll be Dee, but he can't be everywhere at once and if we come across someone that knows that language, it'll be easier to track them down. Guy's got enough on his plate at the moment, don't want him to feel like it's entirely his burden either."

Keith thought back to how Zylas had twitched a bit when he accidentally made the threat. Keith was more worried about a greater misunderstanding down the road. He started to try and think back to the other times today during talks he saw that tail twitch. If it was a tell, even just for aggravation, or maybe a lie, they would know a lot more. But his reaction to the entire misunderstanding, his family being destroyed with him as the sole survivor. That wasn't a lie.

"I can say without a doubt he's telling us the truth about his family at least. I think right now he's more interested in recovering and having other's to talk to that don't want to see him immediately dead."

Keith chuckles a bit. "Also turns out he would have stepped in to help us anyway earlier. He told me he couldn't have standed the sight of a woman being harmed. More specifically, he wouldn't have allowed it."

"He's been rather forth coming with any question asked so, even though I'm a bit hesitant to say it, I think we can trust him for now." Keith smirks a bit. "If only he had a spell to work backwards for a _raeksha_ to its contracted Greater Demon. We'd be in major business now."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John and Manny* 
> Go ahead and send that to Seraph, Harbinger says. Have fun at the bottom of the ocean. He shakes his head with a not quite exasperated smile. Thats a serious healing spell youre working on. I hope it works, he says with a knowing look. 
> 
> By the way John, thanks for earlier. Best sleep Ive gotten in a while. And my migraine has lessened to just an annoying headache. Im sure itll be back soon, but the reprieve is nice.


I hope it does, too, John confessed a little more quietly than usual. Given the stakes, Im pulling out some of the big guns for this. Im not sure if the prep time for the diamonds will be measured in weeks or days. Im going to grab at least three, in case one shatters while I fashion it.

Let me know if you need to have me cast it again  either tonight or some other time. Now that we have taken some of the edge off of your fatigue, it should get easier.

He noted the vibration in his phone and tries to act casual as he swiped over to it then scaled back his hopes to just not dropping the phone.




> John sees he has one message waiting. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Emi*
> Show
> 
> Trust you to be doing extra research on the way home. Did you make it back okay?


Johns smile spoke to relief as much as happiness at seeing the message, which had no indication that she was cross with him. He swiped out a quick response as he told Manny about his plan to have Jefferey design his armor.

*Spoiler: Johns response*
Show


Ive given up on trying to convince Clea to let me drive. She insists she is better at it and, truth be told, is. She can be, he continued, thinking back to her requests, somewhat protective of me. I dont think you will need to worry about me with her. And it frees me to do some additional investigation work.

His hand hesitated after he sent it. 

I hope the calculus wasnt too awful for you, he started to swipe out but he locked up on the second half of his intended sentence, were he made some witty comment about it sounding like a good time. He had used it pretty regularly but he had not actively studied it since 11th grade, when he took the AP exam a year ahead of schedule.

He decided to just hit send and avoid any complications his comments might create. Messing that time slot up more than once in an evening did not seem like a good idea.

----------


## HIDA

> I need to get my hands on a diamond that, when cut, would be roughly the size of a womans palm. The healing spell will reconfigure its internal structure so it does not have to begin at gem-level quality but it needs to be good enough to work with.
> 
> He opened his email.
> 
> Roughly speaking, the location is about 400 feet below the South Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Namibia. I cant give you the exact coordinates Ill be working as Ill be weaving a seeking spell into the teleportation so that I come in above a likely site for the diamonds.
> 
> He tapped the attachment.
> 
> Heres the PDF of the agreement with the DeBeers Corporation permitting me access to the site, which defines the broad search area I am permitted to operate in. Given the specialized equipment they need to use, they were happy to take the money for what appears to be some crazy rich guys lark.
> ...





> *John and Manny* 
> Go ahead and send that to Seraph, Harbinger says. Have fun at the bottom of the ocean. He shakes his head with a not quite exasperated smile. Thats a serious healing spell youre working on. I hope it works, he says with a knowing look. 
> 
> By the way John, thanks for earlier. Best sleep Ive gotten in a while. And my migraine has lessened to just an annoying headache. Im sure itll be back soon, but the reprieve is nice.
> 
> John sees he has one message waiting. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Emi*
> Show
> 
> Trust you to be doing extra research on the way home. Did you make it back okay?


"A sleep Doctor _and_ a Deep sea Diver? No wonder Lady Shaw has taken a shine to you." Manny says, attempting so sound as snobbish as possible. "And that little upturned corner of the lip means that message is probably from her. Seeing that mug of yours may almost be worth having to get my measurements taken by an _adoring_ fan."  

Manny hands a plated toastie to Harbinger and tosses the next one on the pan. "I see your need to hold all details until the last moment hasn't eroded in my absence either. Enjoy your trip and do be careful. I don't want to have to explain any mishaps."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "A sleep Doctor _and_ a Deep sea Diver? No wonder Lady Shaw has taken a shine to you." Manny says, attempting so sound as snobbish as possible. "And that little upturned corner of the lip means that message is probably from her. Seeing that mug of yours may almost be worth having to get my measurements taken by an _adoring_ fan."  
> 
> Manny hands a plated toastie to Harbinger and tosses the next one on the pan. "I see your need to hold all details until the last moment hasn't eroded in my absence either. Enjoy your trip and do be careful. I don't want to have to explain any mishaps."


Im a magician, Manny, John explained with mock patience. Im supposed to be cultivating an air of mystery, remember?

In this particular case, however, itll be easier to quietly obtain the raw materials without anyone noticing if Im far from shore rather than descending into a mine. John furrowed his brow. There were a couple of places in Canada I considered but my eye kept getting drawn back to the South Atlantic, making me think that there is something _particular_ I am supposed to find there.

You keep using that word, John thought nervously. _Why_?

But yes, the text was from Emi. She wanted to confirm I had made it back here safe and not distracted myself with some other investigation. I think she may be on to me.

But until we get you in front of Jeffery, we should at least get you the standard AEGIS armored vest and jacket. The vest is thin enough that it can go under plainclothes.

Good thing I didnt wear that tonight, John reflected with a growing blush.

And the jacket looks enough like a normal leather jacket that it shouldnt cramp your sense of style _too_ much.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Drake chuckles a little. Im sure he said that line about women to cover up for how he feels about Stella. Like I dont doubt that hed step in for a woman, but based on what he was saying this morning and that he already knows her name he has it bad for her.

He gets to his feet and crosses the room to pick up Yukis water bottle before stopping back in front of Keith. Ill probably try to talk to him tomorrow, but I do think what John said was smart. Hes still a demon. We dont know how trustworthy he actually is. And youre right, his tells are different than a humans. We should be careful around him.

*John and Manny*
Harbinger nods to John. Noted.

He thanks Manny for the grilled cheese. I guess Ill go start on the paperwork for Seraph. Then hell just have to sign it when he gets back.

The angel takes his meal and heads down the hallway, making his way toward the stairs to head to Seraphs office. 

Johns phone vibrates again. 
*Spoiler: Text from Emi*
Show

Still not done. But Im getting through it. I have three more problems but each of them have an A through E part to them. I feel like it would be a little easier without a headache, but these are for my 8am class and I wont have the time to finish them in the morning.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Johns phone vibrates again. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Emi*
> Show
> 
> Still not done. But Im getting through it. I have three more problems but each of them have an A through E part to them. I feel like it would be a little easier without a headache, but these are for my 8am class and I wont have the time to finish them in the morning.


John feels his jaw tighten for a moment, given what he was about to text. He recognized he had no right to claim the entire field of mathematics, as it applied to Emi. Perhaps Dr. Higgins would be able to explain that oddity to him tomorrow.

*Spoiler: John replies, his mathematical hackles still up*
Show

The good news is that you have an Astrophysicist at hand. Theyd revoke my Mu Alpha Theta and Phi Mu Epsilon memberships if I didnt say a mathematician would still be the better choice but I am glad you have Grayson to help. Hes a good friend to you.


John hit send before he could second guess himself.

So tell me about the demon that decided to try and take a bite out of your shoulder, John said to Manny, reasserting a modicum of self control. Im trying to keep track of which ones have made appearances and that one appears newer. Was it the kind that looks like a caterpillar or the one that looks like the unholy offspring of a spider, a cockroach, and a scorpion?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John and Manny*
> Harbinger nods to John. Noted.
> 
> He thanks Manny for the grilled cheese. I guess Ill go start on the paperwork for Seraph. Then hell just have to sign it when he gets back.
> 
> The angel takes his meal and heads down the hallway, making his way toward the stairs to head to Seraphs office.


Thanks, Harbinger, John replied.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake chuckles a little. Im sure he said that line about women to cover up for how he feels about Stella. Like I dont doubt that hed step in for a woman, but based on what he was saying this morning and that he already knows her name he has it bad for her.
> 
> He gets to his feet and crosses the room to pick up Yukis water bottle before stopping back in front of Keith. Ill probably try to talk to him tomorrow, but I do think what John said was smart. Hes still a demon. We dont know how trustworthy he actually is. And youre right, his tells are different than a humans. We should be careful around him.


Keith chuckles a bit and nods. "Yeah, you're probably right there. Doesn't help she's a powerful magician and was paraded in front of him either." Keith thinks for a moment. "Makes me wonder just what they had planned."

Keith nods as Drake crosses to get Yuki's water bottle and makes his comment about John being smart.

"We should. He may ask you a bit on history too, or just rant about how little sense telenovelas make." Keith grins a bit. "Do keep an eye on the tail though. I think I'm going to call my uncle and see what all he can think of."

Keith thinks for another moment. "Oh yeah, one last thing if you don't mind me picking your brain for a moment."

Keith felt uncomfortable about the entire thing, but he also knew he was holding Drake up, and stood up himself.

"Do you..... think I'm making a mistake to just get strung along because Burnout lives with her crush right now? It's been in my head a bit too since a little earlier this evening."

----------


## big teej

*Danger Will Robinson, Danger, Danger:*

"Yes."  He says, not looking at her.  "But I really probably shouldn't.  I _really_ shouldn't."  

"I haven't fed on a person since I was a kid... I don't know if you've noticed how I tend to drink, but restraint isn't exactly something I've been practicing."  He says, still not looking at Stella. 

He takes a deep breath he doesn't need and lets it out slowly.  "You're... far too important to have an accident with."  

He smiles without humor.  "Besides, we've known each other for like a week.  Shouldn't I, like, think of your reputation or something?" 

Raphael tries _really_ hard to put his usual irreverent tone into his voice, but he's not sure if it sticks, and is unwilling to look at Stella to gauge her reaction.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael* 
Stella shifts closer to him. Raphael, do you think youll hurt me, just by taking some blood from my finger?

She lets out a small breath. I know we havent known each other long, but youve done so much for me. Please let me do something small for you, mon couer.

She takes his hand with the one thats not currently bleeding. I trust you.

*Keith*
Drake rubs the back of his neck, not really looking at Keith. Im not really the one to ask advice on that. I mean, I was jealous enough that I had to show Yuki how I felt when someone else showed interest in her. I didnt really think. Or do the wait and see thing. Every other girl that Ive gone out with I just asked straight up and they said yes.

He sighs. Based on everything that youve said, I think youre fine as long as the dude still has a girlfriend. But I think you might wanna be open to her saying no. Its always hard to hear, but I dont wanna lie to you. If it works out, great. But if it doesnt, you just gotta move on.

----------


## big teej

*Obscure Anime Reference:*

Raphael blinks a couple of times and looks at Stella, then at her cut finger, then back at Stella.  "Oh." 

He blinks a few more times, cogitating.  "I... have no idea."  

He frowns "Isn't that kinda weird though? for you I mean? Being siphoned out of a fingertip?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Raphael* 
Stella looks at Raphael curiously before realization dawns on her. A flirty smile spreads across her face. Were you wanting to try somewhere else, bouille? My neck, perhaps? We could try that too.

To be honest though, I dont know, she says with a shrug. Its not like Ive tried this before.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake rubs the back of his neck, not really looking at Keith. Im not really the one to ask advice on that. I mean, I was jealous enough that I had to show Yuki how I felt when someone else showed interest in her. I didnt really think. Or do the wait and see thing. Every other girl that Ive gone out with I just asked straight up and they said yes.
> 
> He sighs. Based on everything that youve said, I think youre fine as long as the dude still has a girlfriend. But I think you might wanna be open to her saying no. Its always hard to hear, but I dont wanna lie to you. If it works out, great. But if it doesnt, you just gotta move on.


Keith looks at the ground. It was about what he had expected, and he felt guilty as well considering that happened on his first day meeting them all. It had been reconciled but he still felt responsible.

"Yeah.... Sent her a text about the actual plan earlier but," Keith takes out his phone and looks at it for a moment. "Have a feelin' I may be getting a cancellation. It'll suck but, she did let me know straight up about it all."

Keith shrugs. "Last I heard he was still with someone, but they're so back and forth, I have no idea."

"Thanks man, I do appreciate the honesty!" Keith holds out his fist for Drake on his way.

"I think, I'm gonna hit the bag a little bit more. But, do feel a lot better about it all." Keith sighs and then smiles at Drake. "Guess I'll need to tell Yuki and Aeryn soon. And everyone else."

----------


## big teej

*Drinking Problem:*

Raphael's mouth goes dry at Stella's suggestion, but he shakes off the temptation.  "Let's start small."  Raphael suggests quickly, still not really trusting his self control to feed on a major artery.  

"Well.  That makes two of us."  He says.  

"Honestly.  A Vampire using a finger-straw."

----------


## HIDA

> *John and Manny*
> Harbinger nods to John. Noted.
> 
> He thanks Manny for the grilled cheese. I guess Ill go start on the paperwork for Seraph. Then hell just have to sign it when he gets back.
> 
> The angel takes his meal and heads down the hallway, making his way toward the stairs to head to Seraphs office. 
> 
> Johns phone vibrates again. 
> *Spoiler: Text from Emi*
> ...





> John feels his jaw tighten for a moment, given what he was about to text. He recognized he had no right to claim the entire field of mathematics, as it applied to Emi. Perhaps Dr. Higgins would be able to explain that oddity to him tomorrow.
> 
> *Spoiler: John replies, his mathematical hackles still up*
> Show
> 
> The good news is that you have an Astrophysicist at hand. Theyd revoke my Mu Alpha Theta and Phi Mu Epsilon memberships if I didnt say a mathematician would still be the better choice but I am glad you have Grayson to help. Hes a good friend to you.
> 
> 
> John hit send before he could second guess himself.
> ...


Manny studies his friends face for a moment and an absolutely feral grin splits his features. He watches John changes in emotion as he types his texts. When he looks back to Manny, his face is aggressively neutral as to not give anything away. 

He smiles at John's question and plates the toasties before walking over and handing John one.

"It was the Caterpillar. Not a terrible foe: Strong, straightforward. Earnest about killing me. There's an appreciated simplicity in that. Not anything at all like what you're dealing with." Manny says, obviously glancing at the phone before returning his gaze to his friend.

"Let's find a quiet place to chat where we may not be bothered. Know of anyplace?"

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
Drake bumps his fist. See you in the morning, Keith, he says before he climbs the stairs back up to the second floor. 

*Raphael* 
Stella offers her up her other hand. A bead of blood is present on the pad of her finger that catches Raphaels eye.  Je te fais confiance, she says again quietly. You wont hurt me.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

I trust you

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny studies his friends face for a moment and an absolutely feral grin splits his features. He watches John changes in emotion as he types his texts. When he looks back to Manny, his face is aggressively neutral as to not give anything away. 
> 
> He smiles at John's question and plates the toasties before walking over and handing John one.
> 
> "It was the Caterpillar. Not a terrible foe: Strong, straightforward. Earnest about killing me. There's an appreciated simplicity in that. Not anything at all like what you're dealing with." Manny says, obviously glancing at the phone before returning his gaze to his friend.
> 
> "Let's find a quiet place to chat where we may not be bothered. Know of anyplace?"


John nodded. A daerwom then, John replied, identifying the demon. Much better than the alternative. 

In terms of places where one might be comfortable, heres the library and the roof,  John suggests, taking the plate. Ive been disturbed in both locations and there was some unexpected rain in the area when I was driving up. You wouldnt know anything about that, would you?

The library has the advantage of some pricy Madeira that needs to be consumed before it loses its magic. Why dont we try there? John offered with a smile, leading the way. I placed it there in case Mr. Shaw wanted to have the talk with me before Emis and my second date officially started. I figured having his favorite wine there would be enough of a surprise to offer some advantage to me  even if I did not know what that advantage might look like. 

Emi told me tonight that she believes it impressed him that I was able to identify and provide his favorite.

Johns tone was light but his mind was still working. (If it had been working earlier in the evening, he thought as he blushed again, it should certainly do so now.) Yes, Manny could sometimes be a little flippant about things but he also tended to be correct and he had referred to Emi as Lady Shaw twice. While he had checked Burkes Peerage for the Shaws and the Sterlings, it was also true that Myriad had managed to scrub Mrs. Shaws electronic footprint. It would be childs play to have their family anonymized in Burkes Peerage as well.

Were he to cross reference Emis family names with Skibo Castle, John considered as he poured out two glasses of the Madeira, he might learn something. Yes, with that kind of familial wealth  whichever side it came from  renting a castle as a venue was entirely possible  whether they were friends of the current owners or if it was rented out to defray upkeep costs.

So whats on your mind, Manny? I grant you I am new to the puzzle of relationships, but minor reactions are part and parcel of the whole relationship thing  at least as I understand it. And what you might have seen of me tonight is positively placid compared to the twenty-four hour rush to assemble an outdoor room just so I would have someplace to set the tea pot.

It still sounded better with others than it did when he tried that line with Emi, he considered taking a sip of the wine. Why was that?

What about all that required a quiet, undisturbed place to talk?

----------


## PK-Leon

> That would be fun, Izzy says. As long as you dont mind some dated graphics. Theyre a little pixelly.


Louis arches a brow in amusement at Izzy's words. "They can't be _that_ bad, right? Just looking at old pixel art elicits a sense of nostalgia you just don't get anymore I think."




> She picks up the remote and flips through her streaming services, eventually settling on the newest Jim Vick movie. Have you seen this one? I heard its pretty good.


"Jim Vick 3? Haven't seen it yet but I planned to eventually. I'd be down to watch it if you are?"




> Theres a knock at the door and Izzy smiles as she gets up to answer it. She takes her pizzas from the delivery boy and thanks him before shutting the front door and setting the boxes on the kitchen counter. Perfect timing, she says as she gets out some paper plates.


Louis watches as Izzy gets up to answer the door, and lets himself relax as she's met by the delivery driver at the door. A title suggested by the her streaming service catches his interest when he looks back to the TV. He picks up the remote to and navigates through the menu to reach the movie. "Actually... what about this one? Said it was 'recommend for you'. You want an extra set of hands in there by the way?"

----------


## HIDA

> John nodded. A daerwom then, John replied, identifying the demon. Much better than the alternative. 
> 
> In terms of places where one might be comfortable, heres the library and the roof,  John suggests, taking the plate. Ive been disturbed in both locations and there was some unexpected rain in the area when I was driving up. You wouldnt know anything about that, would you?


"I don't have the foggiest, mate." Manny says with a grin.




> The library has the advantage of some pricy Madeira that needs to be consumed before it loses its magic. Why dont we try there? John offered with a smile, leading the way. I placed it there in case Mr. Shaw wanted to have the talk with me before Emis and my second date officially started. I figured having his favorite wine there would be enough of a surprise to offer some advantage to me  even if I did not know what that advantage might look like. 
> 
> Emi told me tonight that she believes it impressed him that I was able to identify and provide his favorite.


"The Library sounds fine. And Madeira sounds... bloody good. Lead the way." 

_I'll start cutting back tomorrow._




> Johns tone was light but his mind was still working. (If it had been working earlier in the evening, he thought as he blushed again, it should certainly do so now.) Yes, Manny could sometimes be a little flippant about things but he also tended to be correct and he had referred to Emi as Lady Shaw twice. While he had checked Burkes Peerage for the Shaws and the Sterlings, it was also true that Myriad had managed to scrub Mrs. Shaws electronic footprint. It would be childs play to have their family anonymized in Burkes Peerage as well.
> 
> Were he to cross reference Emis family names with Skibo Castle, John considered as he poured out two glasses of the Madeira, he might learn something. Yes, with that kind of familial wealth  whichever side it came from  renting a castle as a venue was entirely possible  whether they were friends of the current owners or if it was rented out to defray upkeep costs.
> 
> So whats on your mind, Manny? I grant you I am new to the puzzle of relationships, but minor reactions are part and parcel of the whole relationship thing  at least as I understand it. And what you might have seen of me tonight is positively placid compared to the twenty-four hour rush to assemble an outdoor room just so I would have someplace to set the tea pot.
> 
> It still sounded better with others than it did when he tried that line with Emi, he considered taking a sip of the wine. Why was that?
> 
> What about all that required a quiet, undisturbed place to talk?


"Because I need you to speak freely, wingman. _Former_ wingman, beg your pardon." Manny says in his mock military tone. "I know you'll say exactly what you think needs to be heard at the moment. When eyes are on you, you'll be Dee, the man the people need.  I need to talk to you, John." Manny says, placing a hand on his friends shoulder. " The devil who's got Emilia Shaw eating out of his hand. And looks like a deer in headlights while doing it." Manny says with a laugh before taking the poured wine and sitting down in a plush armchair

"I know you're a thinker, mate. You're probably thinking about her now and all the tinglies you have about her. But I know it can be a little more than awkward trying to tell someone all your feelings when you haven't worked them all out yourself. But sometimes the best way is to talk them out and let them bounce off another human. I'm more than happy in being a sounding board."

Bernie's definitely rubbing off on him. Manny in London would've immediately asked if they'd snogged. And teased him mercilessly, no matter the answer. But this was different. Manny could see that John was really trying to be whoever he thought he needed to be for Emi. While commendable, He didn't want to see his mate lose himself. Which is far too easy in a burgeoning relationship.

"So What happened when you dropped her off?" Manny says, with a devilish grin on his face.  "You look like a man with a new experience or two under your belt. and maybe not all of them good ones."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Because I need you to speak freely, wingman. _Former_ wingman, beg your pardon." Manny says in his mock military tone. "I know you'll say exactly what you think needs to be heard at the moment. When eyes are on you, you'll be Dee, the man the people need.  I need to talk to you, John." Manny says, placing a hand on his friends shoulder. " The devil who's got Emilia Shaw eating out of his hand. And looks like a deer in headlights while doing it." Manny says with a laugh before taking the poured wine and sitting down in a plush armchair
> 
> "I know you're a thinker, mate. You're probably thinking about her now and all the tinglies you have about her. But I know it can be a little more than awkward trying to tell someone all your feelings when you haven't worked them all out yourself. But sometimes the best way is to talk them out and let them bounce off another human. I'm more than happy in being a sounding board."
> 
> Bernie's definitely rubbing off on him. Manny in London would've immediately asked if they'd snogged. And teased him mercilessly, no matter the answer. But this was different. Manny could see that John was really trying to be whoever he thought he needed to be for Emi. While commendable, He didn't want to see his mate lose himself. Which is far too easy in a burgeoning relationship.
> 
> "So What happened when you dropped her off?" Manny says, with a devilish grin on his face.  "You look like a man with a new experience or two under your belt. and maybe not all of them good ones."


If you think I have Emi eating out of the palm of my hand, I am a better actor than I thought. John observed. Youre supposed to be the one skilled in that area, not me.

His joking manner faded as he grew more serious. Its been a long day, Manny, John replied, a little distantly as if he were speaking from some far off place as he took a bite of a toastie and considered his wine. I havent processed it all yet and it has left me more than a little off balance. On paper, Ive made all the right choices and things have turned out far better than they have had any right to.

But kicking off your first real relationship with a woman like Emi is like kicking off your rookie career in Fenway Park instead of in a place like Pawtucket.

He glances across to where Manny sat. Sorry: In the Premiere Leagues rather than in a local club.

Choose your metaphor but whichever you choose, the basic meaning remains the same. Im beyond smitten, out of my league, and getting by on beginners luck. Your tour of the London night life knocked a couple of the rough edges off me but if we had kept at it for a year and a day Id still feel unprepared.

And even being unprepared, Ive managed to impress her father and keep her interested. If I knew what I was doing right, I could at least use that to navigate in a manner that kept me away from doing things wrong.

He laughed at himself and took a sip of wine. Youll get a kick out of this: Tonight, I started to get jealous because someone else was going to help her with her math homework.

John leaned forward, placing his elbows on his knees and looking down at the floor. Truth be told, I still am. I mean, I can get feeling jealous because he is spending time with her now and I am not. That makes sense. Getting jealous because she is turning to him to get help with Calculus instead of me because she doesnt enjoy it and wants to enjoy her time with me?

He looked up and offered Manny a smile. As someone who has been clinically diagnosed as being a little messed up, I can tell you that is little messed up.

My spot of garden variety jealousy disappointed her, John observed. It wasnt a fight or anything but I still dont like upsetting her.

John leaned back into his chair with a sigh and took another sip of wine. There were other things  you know, defeating 4,000 year old summoners  that kind of thing. It all piled up and almost overwhelmed me while I was at East Side. Im going to try and get a virtual consultation with Dr. Higgins. You have worked with her as well, as I recall. Im hoping that will help.

I hope that passes muster for a grounded wing man, Commander, John joked. Im not sure what it would mean if it didnt, but 

John shrugged, unsure what else he should add after that.

----------


## HIDA

> If you think I have Emi eating out of the palm of my hand, I am a better actor than I thought. John observed. Youre supposed to be the one skilled in that area, not me.
> 
> His joking manner faded as he grew more serious. Its been a long day, Manny, John replied, a little distantly as if he were speaking from some far off place as he took a bite of a toastie and considered his wine. I havent processed it all yet and it has left me more than a little off balance. On paper, Ive made all the right choices and things have turned out far better than they have had any right to.
> 
> But kicking off your first real relationship with a woman like Emi is like kicking off your rookie career in Fenway Park instead of in a place like Pawtucket.
> 
> He glances across to where Manny sat. Sorry: In the Premiere Leagues rather than in a local club.
> 
> Choose your metaphor but whichever you choose, the basic meaning remains the same. Im beyond smitten, out of my league, and getting by on beginners luck. Your tour of the London night life knocked a couple of the rough edges off me but if we had kept at it for a year and a day Id still feel unprepared.
> ...


Manny offered John a knowing look. "You're doing fine, mate. Not many people hit it out of the park like you have and blokes would give unnamed appendages to be in your shoes. You know that. So it's natural to worry. Just remember: John Kelley is who Emi likes. The things Dee can do are wonderous and fantastic But at the end of the day she's smitten with the skinny kid from New England with the funny accent and the good heart.
*Spoiler: MASKS Stuff*
Show

 Comfort and Support John: 10
John can clear a condition, Shift Labels, or Mark Potential. 
Manny can also clear a condition or add a Benny to the Team pool.
Manny clears the Angry Condition.



Manny takes a bite of his cooling toastie before having a sip of the Madeira.

"I'm withholding judgments on Ms. Shaw this evening as she didn't seem totally herself, at least not in my august company. But let it be known that she continues to have my provisional approval for courtship. Not that it may mean much to her or yourself for that matter, but I've never been one to let my opinions go unheard too long." Manny says looking into his glass.

"So... What do you know about Paradox?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny offered John a knowing look. "You're doing fine, mate. Not many people hit it out of the park like you have and blokes would give unnamed appendages to be in your shoes. You know that. So it's natural to worry. Just remember: John Kelley is who Emi likes. The things Dee can do are wonderous and fantastic But at the end of the day she's smitten with the skinny kid from New England with the funny accent and the good heart.
> *Spoiler: MASKS Stuff*
> Show
> 
>  Comfort and Support John: 10
> John can clear a condition, Shift Labels, or Mark Potential. 
> Manny can also clear a condition or add a Benny to the Team pool.
> Manny clears the Angry Condition.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Manny. I appreciate the vote of confidence, John replied as he broke into a smile. Ill try to push aside the issue that both John and Dee have to watch their shared PTSD. You are right to pick up on the fact that part of what she enjoys about our courtship is the fact that my mind is much more closed to her than others and that we can be the wonderful woman from London and the lucky-to-be-with-her kid from Providence rather than Siren and Dee.

CCM Roll: 1d4o4 *1* 1d6o6 *4*

Paradox? John replied, thinking. Shes one of the South Siders that hasnt been assigned to our little joint operation task force, isnt she? From what I remember shes super strong and a telekinetic. She was strong enough to stand up to Drake and call him out on things when he was wrong, which makes me think she has a strong will  which will be a benefit if you and she were topatrol jointly? 

It was unclear to me if she has a temper or not but when her blood is up shell dig at you. He took a sip of his Madeira. Im not sure precisely what that means but it was the word used but he South Siders when they were describing her. 

She and I have never met but one of the four from South Side can probably fill you in better than I can. I gather you and she met while the daerwom was chewing on you?

----------


## HIDA

> Thanks, Manny. I appreciate the vote of confidence, John replied as he broke into a smile. Ill try to push aside the issue that both John and Dee have to watch their shared PTSD. You are right to pick up on the fact that part of what she enjoys about our courtship is the fact that my mind is much more closed to her than others and that we can be the wonderful woman from London and the lucky-to-be-with-her kid from Providence rather than Siren and Dee.
> 
> CCM Roll: 1d4o4 *1* 1d6o6 *4*
> 
> Paradox? John replied, thinking. Shes one of the South Siders that hasnt been assigned to our little joint operation task force, isnt she? From what I remember shes super strong and a telekinetic. She was strong enough to stand up to Drake and call him out on things when he was wrong, which makes me think she has a strong will  which will be a benefit if you and she were topatrol jointly? 
> 
> It was unclear to me if she has a temper or not but when her blood is up shell dig at you. He took a sip of his Madeira. Im not sure precisely what that means but it was the word used but he South Siders when they were describing her. 
> 
> She and I have never met but one of the four from South Side can probably fill you in better than I can. I gather you and she met while the daerwom was chewing on you?


"Luckily just before. I talked to Yuki and Aeryn and they said much the same."  Manny says staring off distantly before breaking into a smile. "It's an odd feeling, the butterflies, you know. I think I did a fine job of hiding it but I'm interested in knowing her. I haven't felt like this--"

_since Sarah_

"In a long while." Manny says, shifting in his chair.

"It's rather strange. I felt a nervousness I rarely feel anymore. Normally I have no trepidation about chatting anyone up. But with her, I couldn't even ask her number, mate. Not that I was scared. But that I would rush something that wasn't meant to be rushed. Is this how normal people feel? It's rubbish." Manny says taking another bite.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Luckily just before. I talked to Yuki and Aeryn and they said much the same."  Manny says staring off distantly before breaking into a smile. "It's an odd feeling, the butterflies, you know. I think I did a fine job of hiding it but I'm interested in knowing her. I haven't felt like this--"
> 
> _since Sarah_
> 
> "In a long while." Manny says, shifting in his chair.
> 
> "It's rather strange. I felt a nervousness I rarely feel anymore. Normally I have no trepidation about chatting anyone up. But with her, I couldn't even ask her number, mate. Not that I was scared. But that I would rush something that wasn't meant to be rushed. Is this how normal people feel? It's rubbish." Manny says taking another bite.


So let me get this straight, John said, smiling broadly. The master comes to Iron Station and finds himself so nervous and awkward that he cant ask a lady for her number while the student that arrived before somehow manages to find himself on date three with a woman above his station because, implausibly, he says and does all the right things?

John laughs briefly. If it were a movie, no one would believe it.

Id love to tell you the never get easier but if my experience over the last few days is anything to go by, they only get worse. Be glad you dont have a history of panic attacks. And your good looks have always given you the option of getting a first date so you should be fine there. 

Id recommend something before the next operation, though. I dont know if you want to gamble on getting a date while at a crime scene. Im pretty sure I used up that pool of luck.

----------


## InTheMachine

> Louis arches a brow in amusement at Izzy's words. "They can't be _that_ bad, right? Just looking at old pixel art elicits a sense of nostalgia you just don't get anymore I think."
> 
> Louis watches as Izzy gets up to answer the door, and lets himself relax as she's met by the delivery driver at the door. A title suggested by the her streaming service catches his interest when he looks back to the TV. He picks up the remote to and navigates through the menu to reach the movie. "Actually... what about this one? Said it was 'recommend for you'. You want an extra set of hands in there by the way?"


It can be pretty bad, Izzy admits with a grin. But youre right. Its kinda nostalgic.

Im not sure what kind of pizza you want, so you should probably come grab whatever combo you want. I got a cheeseburger pizza in addition to what you got.

She returns to the couch with a few pieces of pizza on a paper plate and a can of soda, setting them on the coffee table. Drinks are in the fridge if you want one.

She looks at the screen and give Louis a confused look. Ive heard this is horrible. Buuuuuttt her lips quirk up. If we just make fun of it, I can get behind that.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> Drake bumps his fist. See you in the morning, Keith, he says before he climbs the stairs back up to the second floor.


Keith waves as Drake makes his way back up the stairs. See ya in the morning, Drake. And thanks again bro. He looks back around the gym before focusing on the punching bag again.

He looked down at his phone for a moment and started wondering just what the next few days would bring him. Manny had put the bug in his brain, but he had to admit, that bug had been eating at him for a while already. He also realized he hadnt gotten Mannys number yet, and instead decided to text John right fast.

*Spoiler: Text to John*
Show


I have a bug in my brain about part of our discussion yesterday, and, theres something I have to tell you too. But it can wait until tomorrow because I know its been a long day, and Ive already taken up enough time today as well.

Drive back safe bud.


Keith put on his headphones for the remainder of his time in the gym with a different song than he would normally listen to as he started to make his assault on the punching bag again. This time, more focused than he was before, punching with the rhythm rather than the random strikes he had done before Drake had spoken to him.

Can it really be that simple? Just a pity date like Manny said to get strung along? The bug in his brain about Kylie started eating away at him again. He wondered what mission she might be on, or at worst, how the work going on Boss Betty was going.

At that thought, he found himself losing his focus again, going against the rhythm, and regaining tempo by shaking his head and stopping until the next bass point. It was a bit more difficult than he had expected to keep focused on a punching bag, though it did help with that actual focus in a true fight. He mostly didnt want to be on weight machines again or just the treadmill. This felt more real at the moment.

So, how should I hold myself? What does it even mean to hold yourself like a hero? He wondered aloud as each blow rang out in the gym. It wasnt something he thought he was doing wrong. Or maybe it was just because he was worrying too much about the entire situation. Either way, his mind was a bit clearer now.

Keith stopped for a moment to steady the bag again and catch his breath. Would it really be that simple to talk with Louis as well? John would be around most likely and he knew the full story. Ryker did too, and now Drake. Maybe it would be for the best just before they all get blindsided.

****, I need one of them to come out and attack just to see how much they know. It wasnt entirely bad if the Empire was working with the demons, but that would just speed up a lot of the hunt.

Still gotta take out those brothers too. We got a full plate going then. Keith shook his head grabbing some water.

Mimi? What all records do we have of the Crowns? Like known members, frequent haunts, abilities, anything really? I wanna try and figure out if we can I.D. the woman Zylas had mentioned, not that we got a lot to go on there."

Keith sighed a bit. "Honestly, would appreciate anything we got if I'm even allowed to see it, please."

----------


## HIDA

> So let me get this straight, John said, smiling broadly. The master comes to Iron Station and finds himself so nervous and awkward that he cant ask a lady for her number while the student that arrived before somehow manages to find himself on date three with a woman above his station because, implausibly, he says and does all the right things?
> 
> John laughs briefly. If it were a movie, no one would believe it.
> 
> Id love to tell you the never get easier but if my experience over the last few days is anything to go by, they only get worse. Be glad you dont have a history of panic attacks. And your good looks have always given you the option of getting a first date so you should be fine there. 
> 
> Id recommend something before the next operation, though. I dont know if you want to gamble on getting a date while at a crime scene. Im pretty sure I used up that pool of luck.


"Just my luck." Manny says, leaning back, covering his face with his forearm as a grin spreads on his face.

"However, there's a chance to work this all out. A gathering is being planned this weekend and I welcome you and your new darling to attend. You'll get to meet both Southsiders you haven't met and a good time is sure to be had. I think you'll like them both but make sure you keep away frim Zylas before going. Yuki said he could smell the demon on me after i met with him earlier today. Interesting Character. I think I rather like him."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John*
Johns phone vibrates again. 
*Spoiler: Text from Emi*
Show

Oh, some news. Our newest member is apparently going to join us tomorrow morning. Her name is Jadyn LaGrant, codename: Amethyst. Im looking forward to meeting her. My father describes her as energetic. 


*Keith*
There is too much information on gang members for me to recite to you, Keith, Mimi replies. Im happy to send you a file to you, however. The Crowns control the southern half of the city. They are lead by Flatline, who seems to be a rival to Jesse Ortiz, also known as Blackout. They have fought over territory on several occasions.

*Spoiler: CCM: TN 4*
Show

Flatline is a villain that has been in Iron Station for just over 20 years. He used to control most of the city before Blackout created the Rooks to oppose him. He is said to be able to kill a man with just a touch of his fingers. 


Unfortunately, I do not have much on their organizational structure, but Ryker would probably know more, the AI admits.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> There is too much information on gang members for me to recite to you, Keith, Mimi replies. Im happy to send you a file to you, however. The Crowns control the southern half of the city. They are lead by Flatline, who seems to be a rival to Jesse Ortiz, also known as Blackout. They have fought over territory on several occasions.
> 
> *Spoiler: CCM: TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Flatline is a villain that has been in Iron Station for just over 20 years. He used to control most of the city before Blackout created the Rooks to oppose him. He is said to be able to kill a man with just a touch of his fingers. 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have much on their organizational structure, but Ryker would probably know more, the AI admits.


Keith nods as Mimi explains the well of information that is compiled. He figured it would have been in a file to be sent, though he also realized he had been very nonspecific. Something else to work on it seems.

"The file would be awesome! I can go over it some before bed and then in the morning. And then over this week since it's bound to take a bit." Keith stretches a bit. "If only there were more to go on."

*Spoiler: Who is that?*
Show

CCM Knowledge: 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *3*


Keith shakes his head after thinking for a moment to try and place the name Flatline, but he can't come up with anything. Jesse though, he already knew from Ryker's information.

"I don't recognize Flatline, but Ryker's told me a lot about Blackout. If they've been fightin' for years, says something that Jesse ain't beaten him yet...." Keith shuddered a moment.

He then nodded as Mimi mentioned Ryker maybe knowing more. "It's all good, Mimi. You've already gone above and beyond for this, and I can't thank you enough!" Keith looked up at the camera with a grin. "Seriously, thank you so much Mimi. I'll ask Ryker a bit more when he's not...... Well indisposed at the moment. And sober."

Keith takes a deep breath before going back to his workout. "I really have no idea what we would do without you, Mimi. Thank you, for everything."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Just my luck." Manny says, leaning back, covering his face with his forearm as a grin spreads on his face.
> 
> "However, there's a chance to work this all out. A gathering is being planned this weekend and I welcome you and your new darling to attend. You'll get to meet both Southsiders you haven't met and a good time is sure to be had. I think you'll like them both but make sure you keep away frim Zylas before going. Yuki said he could smell the demon on me after i met with him earlier today. Interesting Character. I think I rather like him."


Where is this gathering to be held? I think I missed the engraved invitation.  John nodded at his phone as he swiped out a response. You know how booked my social schedule is.

It was an odd callback for John to make. In the past, that statement would be ladened with sarcasm  unless one counted time in the library as part of his social schedule. These days? Less so.

Delightfully less so.

*Spoiler: Johns text to Emi*
Show

Your father mentioned he was going to meet with her today. Shes young, from what I recall. Do you expect to be assigned a mentorship role?


The last time we planned something, we could fly a little more under the radar and get a back room at the Counting House. If you are planning on inviting all of South Side, its going to be trickier to sneak Wolf, a pair of angels, and Emi in without attracting notice  even if we make it fancy dress.

This time, however, I want to set up at least the broad outlines of a cover story beforehand if you are the official host. Last time, you left me flying solo when you  snuck off for an hour or so with one of AEGIS newest agents to one of the rooms we rented in case anyone overindulged. Dont get me wrong: I was glad  that the two of you arranged some plausible deniability for when you returned but it was tough misdirecting her superior.

He took another bite of his toastie.

Watching me manage that did keep Montcrieff entertained while she waited for that SAS agent to arrive.  That man owes you a pint.

----------


## InTheMachine

*Keith*
I am always happy to help, Keith, Mimi replies. Please let me know if you need anything else. You could also try to talk to Seraph or Detective Varga. The detective works closely with the ISPD gang unit. He may be able to get you more information, or an interview with someone in the unit.

Keiths phone buzzes a few times in his pocket. 
*Spoiler: 1st Text from Kylie*
Show

Look Im sorry Keith, but Im going to have to cancel our date Saturday. 

*Spoiler: 2nd Text from Kylie*
Show

I hate to do that to you after literally just saying I would go today, but Zack told me tonight that he broke up with Amber two weeks ago. 

*Spoiler: 3rd Text From Kylie*
Show

I just went for it and he said yes, so were dating now. Sorry I couldnt tell you face to face. 


*John*
Johns phone vibrates twice. 
*Spoiler: 1st Text from Emi*
Show

Shes seventeen. She started online school in August; shes a psych major as well. Since Kylie is with Aimee, I would expect to be the one to mentor her, at least until she finds her feet within the team. 


*Spoiler: 2nd Text from Emi*
Show

Speaking of psychology, you said earlier that your PTSD had flared up. Not to pry, but do you have someone here to talk to?

----------


## HIDA

> Where is this gathering to be held? I think I missed the engraved invitation.  John nodded at his phone as he swiped out a response. You know how booked my social schedule is.
> 
> It was an odd callback for John to make. In the past, that statement would be ladened with sarcasm  unless one counted time in the library as part of his social schedule. These days? Less so.
> 
> Delightfully less so.
> 
> *Spoiler: Johns text to Emi*
> Show
> 
> ...


"Plenty in London have that distinction for one reason or another. That night was one for the books." Manny grins "The absolute dressing down I got from Bernie almost ruined it. I'm positive _Henrietta_ had everything to do with him finding out too. Manny says, rolling his eyes. "She's been prickly at me since I mistook her for an escort one night at gala event we both got assigned to last minute after two Field Agents got burned. I think that's the reason she leaped at the chance to be your handler. I will admit, pantsuits _do not_ do her justice." 

Manny finishes off his toastie and ruminates for a bit.

"The angels are the least of my worries actually. Wolf on the other hand... I'm not sure how he'll manage everything. I don't know much about him But between a slew of new people and the place reeking of High concentrated Demon It May be.. alot to host it here.  You should ask Mimi of possible hosting locations that we can run by The Winged Ones. I don't know if AI can be 'Mad', but if she heard my chat with Seraph at the coffee shop she's probably not pleased with me."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Plenty in London have that distinction for one reason or another. That night was one for the books." Manny grins "The absolute dressing down I got from Bernie almost ruined it. I'm positive _Henrietta_ had everything to do with him finding out too. Manny says, rolling his eyes. "She's been prickly at me since I mistook her for an escort one night at gala event we both got assigned to last minute after two Field Agents got burned. I think that's the reason she leaped at the chance to be your handler. I will admit, pantsuits _do not_ do her justice."


John laughter. She never told me that story. I cant imagine why. For what its worth, she was all but guaranteed the handler job because she was with me at Windsor  one less person to brief about that night. And dont feel bad about striking out with her. Ive never known her to date a man who wasnt a paratrooper. That said, it may also have been Smythe who gave you up to Bernie. You know how much she always wanted to be the one you disappeared with.

*Spoiler: Johns phone vibrates twice.*
Show

*1st Text from Emi*
Shes seventeen. She started online school in August; shes a psych major as well. Since Kylie is with Aimee, I would expect to be the one to mentor her, at least until she finds her feet within the team.

*2nd Text from Emi*
Speaking of psychology, you said earlier that your PTSD had flared up. Not to pry, but do you have someone here to talk to?


John took in the first text at a glance but paused at the second. 

Give me a second, he said to Manny as he rotated his phone. This is one of those no-typo messages. I may be new at this but I know it isnt wise to leave your girlfriend worried about you.

Even while being careful, Johns use of the Enochian Tablets meant he swiped through the messages quickly.

*Spoiler: Johns replies to Emi*
Show

You, above all people, get to ask me that kind of question, Emi. Thank you for doing so.
It makes me feel cared for and adds a little bit to the security that helps in the recovery period. 
Im on a wait list for a therapist in Iron Station who has clearance with AEGIS. The demonic inclusion has them a little backed up.
I worked with Dr. Charlotte Higgins at City of London and had Clea transmit a request for a virtual visit on our way back after I did the research I mentioned on Cassie. It has been a while since such a thing occurred and she promised to rearrange her schedule if needed.
Ill be okay. Promise.


Sorry, he explained to Manny. I had a near PTSD-fueled panic attack toward the end of our date and I wanted her  and now you  to know its under control and Im okay. And before you ask, I sent a virtual visit request to Dr. Higgins on my way back.

So what are you thinking, in terms of location?




> Manny finishes off his toastie and ruminates for a bit.
> 
> "The angels are the least of my worries actually. Wolf on the other hand... I'm not sure how he'll manage everything. I don't know much about him But between a slew of new people and the place reeking of High concentrated Demon It May be.. alot to host it here.  You should ask Mimi of possible hosting locations that we can run by The Winged Ones. I don't know if AI can be 'Mad', but if she heard my chat with Seraph at the coffee shop she's probably not pleased with me."


Mimi is very patient with us  perhaps patient enough to rival Seraph. You could ask, you know: Shes listening right now.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Home Theater*




> Im not sure what kind of pizza you want, so you should probably come grab whatever combo you want. I got a cheeseburger pizza in addition to what you got.
> 
> She returns to the couch with a few pieces of pizza on a paper plate and a can of soda, setting them on the coffee table. Drinks are in the fridge if you want one.


"Say less." Louis replies, teleporting into the kitchen just as Izzy takes her seat. He opens up the second box of pizza and plates three slices of the custom supreme pizza, grabs a can identical to Izzy's from the fridge, then returns to his spot on the couch with a final flash, setting his concessions next to hers.




> She looks at the screen and give Louis a confused look. Ive heard this is horrible. Buuuuuttt her lips quirk up. If we just make fun of it, I can get behind that.


"Oh yeah? Then start getting comfy, show's about to start." Louis says as he waves a hand in front of himself, transforming Izzy's living room into the interior of a small theater. The television takes on the appearance of a silver screen framed by heavy curtains just as several rows of empty theater seats come into view, filling in the space between the far end of the coffee table and the front of the theater to create a sense of depth. Louis grins as he takes a sidelong glance at Izzy then looks around the theater, adding any details he may have missed. Once the illusionist is satisfied with his work he reaches out a hand, grabbing something invisible. He gives the dial in his mind's eye a gentle turn to the right dimming the lights in the living room until they're completely extinguished.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Keith*
> I am always happy to help, Keith, Mimi replies. Please let me know if you need anything else. You could also try to talk to Seraph or Detective Varga. The detective works closely with the ISPD gang unit. He may be able to get you more information, or an interview with someone in the unit.
> 
> Keiths phone buzzes a few times in his pocket. 
> *Spoiler: 1st Text from Kylie*
> Show
> 
> Look Im sorry Keith, but Im going to have to cancel our date Saturday. 
> 
> ...


"I may ask Seraph when I talk with him in the morning. Might just go visit Detective Varga too. Figure he'd be ready to help in anyway he could too." Keith takes out his phone as he feels it vibrate and reads the first text as he responds. "If anythin' maybe.... Drake......... can..........."

Keith stops as he reads the rest of the texts from Kylie and freezes as his phone slides out of his hand onto the gym floor. It wasn't like she hadn't told him up front but it still felt low. With how Manny had phrased things earlier, he wondered if he knew as well. Of course mi would know already, but he still needed to say thanks for letting them about borrow a car for the day. All that thought, after the agonizing and then getting a yes, having all the breakthroughs he had today, and now. Back to falling.

It definitely wasn't something he would have wanted to hear over text, and he weighed the options of face-to-face, then she would see this. Probably for the best since they may not have seen each other until Saturday. _Saves me some money........_ He though as the logical side of his brain kicked in for a moment.

Everything just felt numb for the moment, like time had stopped. Emi's words rang in the back of his head again from Saturday. _"Who would date a villain?"_ He knew it wasn't a jab at him but it still fit here. Even with the support of everyone, it didn't make the combination any less hurtful.

"I...... guess my Saturday is wide open for interviews then.........." He leaned down and picked up his phone. "Thank you so much Mimi...... I think I'm just gonna go and sit on the roof for a bit in the rain if that's ok though. I don't........... I promise to keep my feet on the ground."

Keith typed up a lengthy paragraph in stream of consciousness at first and then decided that it wasn't entirely worth it. What good would come from it? He hit backspace and started out the next message to Kylie that he would send, and looked over it making sure he was hiding enough before hitting send.

*Spoiler: Text to Kylie*
Show


I see, and I'm happy for you at least. It's ok thanks for letting me know. Have a good night.


It hurt just enough to send it. He then drafted a text to Emi. Of course she would know, but he felt it was still the right thing to do to thank her.

*Spoiler: Text to Emi*
Show


Hey, thanks for letting us borrow the car Saturday but won't be needing to. Wouldn't have felt right if I didn't say thanks again at least. Have a good night Emi.


After hitting send, Keith went to sit on the roof (if allowed by Mimi) for a little bit. If nothing just to be outside for a bit to process all his emotions right now and the numbness.

_OOC: Keith marks Insecure and Hopeless._

"Why did I even get my ****in' hopes up........."

----------


## HIDA

> John laughter. She never told me that story. I cant imagine why. For what its worth, she was all but guaranteed the handler job because she was with me at Windsor  one less person to brief about that night. And dont feel bad about striking out with her. Ive never known her to date a man who wasnt a paratrooper. That said, it may also have been Smythe who gave you up to Bernie. You know how much she always wanted to be the one you disappeared with.
> 
> *Spoiler: Johns phone vibrates twice.*
> Show
> 
> *1st Text from Emi*
> Shes seventeen. She started online school in August; shes a psych major as well. Since Kylie is with Aimee, I would expect to be the one to mentor her, at least until she finds her feet within the team.
> 
> *2nd Text from Emi*
> ...


Manny sombers quickly at Johns announcement. 

"Mate, Don't scare me like that. I clearly remember the last time I was around when one happened. I've only been scared that bad two other times in my life. Please Let me know if things start heading sideways okay?" Manny says, sounding far more like a big brother than he had intended.

Manny finishes the Madeira in a few sips.

"Mimi, Sorry for being rude. earlier. You were trying to help a friend and you didn't deserve me talking out of turn. Do you know of any Facilities big enough to Host a function for all the provisional teams in the city?"

Manny leans back in his chair. 

"I think a party would do us all some good."

----------


## InTheMachine

*John and Manny* 
Thank you for the apology, Manny, Mimi says. There are a few places that are both large enough and discreet. I will check to see if they can be rented.

Johns phone vibrates again. 
*Spoiler: Text from Emi*
Show

Okay, John. As long as youre getting help. Im going to try to get back and finish my maths. Ill text you before I go to bed. 


*Louis*
Izzy looks on in wonder as Louis transforms her living room into a theater. Now _thats_ a magic trick. Very impressive, delivery boy.

The movie is bad. Hilarious, but bad. Izzy laughs most of the way through.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny sombers quickly at Johns announcement. 
> 
> "Mate, Don't scare me like that. I clearly remember the last time I was around when one happened. I've only been scared that bad two other times in my life. Please Let me know if things start heading sideways okay?" Manny says, sounding far more like a big brother than he had intended.


Ive gotten a lot better, John assured him. The attacks are less frequent and less powerful. No one has had to consider putting a nullifier on me for over a month.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Johns phone vibrates again. 
> [SPOILER=Text from Emi]Okay, John. As long as youre getting help. Im going to try to get back and finish my maths. Ill text you before I go to bed. [/SPOILER


*Spoiler: John replies.*
Show

Something to look forward to. ❤️

----------


## mmdeforrest

The lights dimmed. But even before they did, his decision to switch his grey cloak for one of black years before made it easy for him to disappear into the shadows at the back of Box 5, which had been kept empty for him. The Shaws sat in the front row, husband and wife happily reunited. Ian was seated between his mother and some stunning young duchess from the continent.

He had made that reunion possible. 

He and he alone.

Eidolon couldnt do it. Debonair couldnt do it. 

Only he could.

It hadnt mattered.

He turned to face the Homunculus, which tittered quietly as it crouched in the shadows at the other end of the Box. It smiled a toothy, malicious grin as it smoothed out the tuxedo it had taken from some child whose memory John would have to figure out how to avenge at a later date. They had agreed to a one nights truce. One night for the Royals to be absolutely safe but, in exchange, it got to come along to watch. 

They were here, of course, seated in the Royal Box. John was grateful they were keeping the darkness as much as he was. Their scars had healed and had been reconstructed by the best plastic surgeons in the world. But to his eye, the scars were still clearly there.

A hush fell over the concert hall as the lights came up on the stage. From where he stood, he could clearly see, lit from the stage, the smiles of delight from the Shaws as they watched their daughter, violin in one hand and leather-bound folio of music in the other, enter from one side of the stage and Grayson, carrying a cello, enter from the other. 

John weakly clapped along with the audiences more excited applause. The Homunculus smile broadened.

Their approaching one another seemed to last forever.

Placing the folio on the waiting music stand, Emi raised her left hand. Her ring glinted icily in the light as she motioned for silence.

We know what you have come here to listen to. Grayson and I could not be more pleased that our song has been so well received by so many people across the world and we couldnt be more delighted at the hope and joy it has brought to millions. But before we begin, we wanted to let you know something. We want to dedicate tonights performance to a dear friend.

He was invisible to everyone but the Homunculus. But the shadows did not yet feel deep enough  even with the tricks that Keith had taught him, he felt exposed and vulnerable.

Yes, Grayson added without a hint of a stutter, looking adoringly at Emi. Without his arrival, I might never have been pressed into action. And without his kind words, I might never have found the self worth and courage I needed to complete this song and offer it to you.

The song that won my heart, Emi said beaming at him. While we are sorry he could not be here with us tonight.

As if he were capable of missing this, the final act.

we all know how much his work requires of him. It is his charitable contributions that have made this night possible and provided the venue for this fundraiser. So many benefit from his generosity. Hes the older, kinder brother that all of us we didnt know we needed.  It is for that reason that we would like to dedicate this performance to him.

John bowed his head, wondering if he would ever be able to lift it again.

Ladies and gentlemen, Grayson spoke to the auditorium, we give you Amaryllis, dedicated to.

John bolted awake, drenched in sweat and hyperventilating. 

It was three AM again.

Sitting up, he dropped his head between his knees and folded his hands behind his head.

Why did these kinds of dreams always seem to come at three? It was a magical number, certainly, but there was no reason for it to be associated with the dark dreams that still came too often.

He gulped air, getting ahold of himself once more.

His rational mind, like a murder of crows, fell upon the carcass of the nightmare and picked it apart, consuming it in the search for the shiny pieces of insight that would make apparent his unconscious mind.

Not that this nightmare had left much hidden.

While it was possible that Box Five could be a future synchronicity rather than a reference to _The Phantom of the Opera_, he recognized too many of the hints that indicated this nightmare was a product of some of the insecurities he had sublimated at the East Side base the evening before. 

He wasnt a vampire, despite his change of dress. He wasnt Erik, despite his seat assignment (He wasnt the one who could protest that he had given her his music.). He did not want to claim Emi in some possessive, sexual act. 

He had waited for something mutual  something that was the natural extension of a relationship between equals who loved for one another. 

But at 3 AM, all his subconscious could respond to was the fear that he had passed up an opportunity that would never come again because someone else would win her away.

Because neither his smarts not his magic nor his money nor position could keep her if she wanted to go.

It was silly, he reminded himself. She had chose him  as she kept reminding him. I mean, whats the big deal about Grayson helping her with her math homework. 

Because of the eight grade, he realized.

Stop.

The height of your being math nerd.

Stop it, John.

The only thing the girls would really approach you for.

STOP.

You could help them with math.

Please.

They knew you then.

Get ahold of yourself.

And forgot you by the dance.

Youre 21  not 14. 

I cant lose that, too.

That was a long time ago.

It felt like yesterday.

He closed his eyes and stilled his thoughts. 

He picked up his phone and glanced at his messages, rereading Emis first.

I look forward to seeing you tomorrow. Remember, 1 oclock sharp!
Goodnight, John

She is looking forward to it, John. Pull yourself together.

Mimi, he said as steadily as he could, please inform Dr. Higgins that I will take the 9:30 AM appointment, London Time. Also, please let Seraph know, as I will be up for a tele-appointment with City of London anyway, I would be available for an early morning meeting, should he wish to meet with me about when we should return to the River Kings hoard before he turns in upon his return to base.

He looked at the incoming calendar alert. Clea had been telling his secrets again.

He would have to thank her for that later, he thought as he tapped accept on the appointment from Montcrieff.

----------


## mmdeforrest

The Next Debrief
Talk to me, Kelley, Montcrieff half-ordered as she appeared on the screen, her brows furrowed and her face filled with concern. While the logs indicate ongoing nightmares, you havent had to contain a panic attack in weeks. What happened?

He considered humor and responding Good morning, Montcrieff. Im glad to see you, too, but he recognized the two looks flitting across her face  the concerned partner and the AEGIS handler who needed to make sure he was in control. 

Good morning, Montcrieff, he replied instead. Im sorry to have caused you worry.

She waved his apology away impatiently. You have no cause to apologize to your handler or your partner, Kelley, she said, reaching for her tea. Tell me whats wrong.

A gentleman really shouldnt be discussing such things, he responded slowly, especially in mixed company.

Montcrieffs head cocked to the side as she took a sip of tea as a slightly stunned expression began to appear.

Things wereto my surprise, beginning to progress quickly

Montcrieffs eyes widened.

and she was suggestingthat we

Her eyebrows shot up as John continued to stammer through his explanation.

Andwell, anywayI asked if she was sure she was ready.

Montcrieffs jaw slackened.

We decided we werent, he quickly added.

Her hands dropped and her teacup clattered onto its saucer as she leaned forward in shock.

Anyway, when she went to change into something more comfortable so I could rub her neck, I began to panic, noticing that I had sort of friendzoned myself in the way most women in my past had and I worried I had made the wrong decision  even if I knew it was the right one. She even used the same tone of voice when she thanked me for stopping that I have heard in the past from those who were glad I understood how much they valued my friendship and were glad we could still be friends and that I was taking it so well.

Montcrieff sat back in her chair.

And then, of course, Grayson comes along outside the door and offers to rub her neck, reminding her how cool his hands were and thanking her for helping him bandage them and offering to help with her Calculus homework and she has to explain how she doesnt like math and doesnt want it to spoil our time together and how she has a soft spot for him

He was ranting, he noticed.

I have a soft spot for him, he repeated.  What does that even mean?

I could have asked her, of course, but no  he had to be the good and understanding boyfriend who had his jealousy under control. Oh, look at me: Im so 21st Century enlightened.

He pinched the bridge of his nose. Okay, okay, okay. I know what I have a soft spot for him means and I know I am overreacting especially with my hang up about helping her with Calculus.

Stop.

He turned to the screen and looked at his still shocked partner. I seem to have strayed past the panic attack.

Kelley: Montcrieff asked in disbelief, Are you telling me you asked the woman who was put on every list of the top ten most beautiful women in the UK and who has won the less sexist Glamour woman of the year award the moment she turned eighteen if you should not have sex?

John lost track of how many tells he offered within a second. I never said thats what was about to happen, he protested weakly.

Montcrieff gave him a withering look.

I know, I know. I didnt have to.

There was a pause.

Im not used to being surprised, Kelley, she finally said. Im considering adding superhuman willpower or paragon of virtue to your profile. Most men would have had the panic attack the moment she suggested something  not after. 

Tell me the truth, because you know I can tell when you lie  not that you do it often. Why did you ask her to stop?

I didnt ask her to stop, Montcrieff, John explained quietly, as if he was confessing to something he had done wrong. I asked her if she was sure. I could have been easily persuaded that I was ready, but it was too important a thing for her not to be sure.

I told her I cared for her more than I wanted her.

A soft smile spread across Montcrieffs face. Half of the women here would swoon if that story got out, she told him gently as she leaned forward and picked up her teacup. And two thirds of the men would take to drink. Id be tempted to leak the news, or at least hint at it, to see what it would do to Psi Division but we dont need an entire division to melt down. 

You did the right thing, Kelley. Given the day you had had, Im impressed that you did.

She took a measured sip of tea. First real girlfriend?

Is it that obvious, he said with a frown. 

A little. But most things are with me  especially with those I am close to. You had never mentioned anyone in a half dozen instances where you would have been able to draw on that kind of knowledge. 

Im going to be honest with you, Kelley: You are in for a rough time. You are going to try to be learning things most people pick up in secondary school, if not before, and you will be doing so while in a relationship with a woman who turns heads and can probably read you almost as well as I can  even with your amulet.

You are going to make mistakes that will feel more serious than they are. Just be as honest with her as you can and do your best. No one can expect more than that of you.

Ill try, Montcrieff, he replied. The good news is that I am still resisting the urge to put together a profile on Grayson with contingency plans.

Clea can share hers if that need arises, Montcrieff replied with a smile. Its surprisingly complete for such a young AI. I checked in with her mother about that during your session with Dr. Higgins. She thinks it has to do with their training her to make sure you are kept safe.

I suspect she is developing a crush on Emi as well, John suggested. Id ask but I dont even know how to begin to frame that kind of a conversation with a car.

Montcrieff smiled then frowned as she glanced at something off screen. The werewolf case has a new lead, she reported to him. I have a briefing in five.

She looked back at John. Id beg off but given what you have told me, Is be surprised if you didnt have some kind of reaction at the end of that day. Hang in there, Kelley. Youre doing fine.

If you say so, Montcrieff, he responded. Next time, you will have to tell me how your para is holding up. You are wearing the lipstick you keep for such gentleman callers.

Montcrieffs eyes sparkled. Well observed, Kelley. Lets just say I am more certain about things. Montcrieff out.

Kelley out, John replied, smiling.

----------


## HIDA

> *John and Manny* 
> Thank you for the apology, Manny, Mimi says. There are a few places that are both large enough and discreet. I will check to see if they can be rented.


"You're a peach. Thanks kindly." Manny says to Mimi.

"Now then. John, I'm glad you're taking better care of yourself, Mate. It's nice to see you Happy and concerned and have an actual emotional frequency that's discernable to people besides me and Montcrieff. Keep taking care of yourself. I'm gonna turn in. 30 hours is plenty for me. Goodnight, Mate."

Manny says, walking back towards his room. "Mimi, You know how many of the provisionals aren't seeing someone? I feel a little like playing matchmaker..."

----------


## InTheMachine

_Wednesday, October 27th_
*John and Keith- 6am, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph lands on the roof, this time looking much better than the last time John has seen him the last time hed returned from a patrol night. Theres no visible blood this time at least. 

The angel nods to both heroes and goes to take a seat on the couch, letting out a deep sigh as he settles in. If offered a cup of coffee, hell gladly accept. I trust the rest of the night was quiet?

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

He still looks stiff and has a slight limp from his left hip and knee that wasnt there when he left the coffee shop last night. 


*John- 12:50pm, Bastion College*
Emi is waiting for John at the gate, looking at her phone. Shes wearing tight jeans with beige, ankle high boots and a white scoop neck shirt covered by a thin hunter green cardigan. She glances up as John approaches, having felt his mind. 

_Hi John,_ she whispers to him with a bright smile. 

_Saturday, October 30th- 7am, West Side Living Room_
*Team*
Seraph and Harbinger are posted at the front of the room as everyone files in and takes their seats after getting their breakfast beverages. 

We have some new info available, Seraph says after everyone is settled. Harbinger had a vision of where another Stone can be found.

Its in one of the Crowns safe houses, Harbinger says. Mimi brings up a map behind him and he points to a place on the edge of the southwest side of town. Its a few small warehouses; I couldnt pinpoint which one exactly. Yuki and I did a little recon last night and found that theyre not used very often by the gang, but we left a few of Sidneys Watchers there, just in case.

Sidney nods. They saw a few people go in and out, but what concerns me most is that, Im pretty sure, according to descriptions, I saw the Dragonov brothers there.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _Wednesday, October 27th_
> *John and Keith- 6am, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph lands on the roof, this time looking much better than the last time John has seen him the last time hed returned from a patrol night. Theres no visible blood this time at least. 
> 
> The angel nods to both heroes and goes to take a seat on the couch, letting out a deep sigh as he settles in. If offered a cup of coffee, hell gladly accept. I trust the rest of the night was quiet?
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> He still looks stiff and has a slight limp from his left hip and knee that wasnt there when he left the coffee shop last night.


Oct. 27th Early Morning-Morning:
After coming back inside from the rain on the roof, and drying off, Keiths nightmares began again, though not where he would have to face White for control. Instead, he was thrust back into the situation with Kylie and Zack a hundred times over. Each time he left through a door, there they were again.

The worst was when they told him on the date by appearing at the Horse Trails together, with them thanking Keith for paying for their date. From there it was where he had planned to take her to lunch, then it shifted back to the East Side base almost directly after they had agreed on the date.

That may have been the worst, and it concerned him just how accurate it could have been.

Even for someone that didnt need a lot of sleep, he didnt get close to what he needed. Nothing was going to solve his own hopelessness of the situation until he could move on. Something that was not easy enough for anyone.

Waking up in the cold sweat, Keith grabbed his phone and keyed in the number to Don E. He figured his uncle was already on another mission, and it would be best to get advice from someone else.

WHAT?! Oh hey Keith. Sorry, been a little crazy here and time zones are a, hehehe, special kind of stupid. Whats up with the caw?

Keith grimaced at Dons puns already. Really, a crow pun already? Anyway all good, Don. Just wanted to get some advice if I could.

He heard a crash on the other end of the phone and wondered exactly what was going on.

Suurrrrrree buddy! Anything for my favorite, well adopted nephew. Need another idea on the date with Burnout or ya need something to handle one of yer teammates? I mean, if its for fun, I can get you some nullifier cuffs, but you could go cheaper with regular ones ya know? Don E. let out his trademark laugh just trying to lighten the mood.

Not that it wouldnt have helped in most situations, this was a bit early in the process for Keith.

Well about that.. She canceled and is dating Blitz now so.. Don interrupted Keith right away.

Say what now? SONUFA-, jus.. HOW DID. GAH!!! Keith just heard a ranting on the other side and sighed. Why was Don E. more upset than he was?

So Keith, you remember Bella? Round bout your age, also a twin, twins name is John and they have completely different power sets?

Yeah but whats tha-

Well John ****IN CALLED IT AND NOW, BELLA AND I OWE HIM BIG!

Of course I lost you both money.. How is Bella by the way?

Well she aint happy about losing money, but shes happy that you didnt end up dating someone from Myriad. Said to tell ya HAIII!!!!! by the way.

Keith smiled slightly and huffed a laugh. Tell her I said hi as well. Miss workin with those two.

Keith shook his head. Anyway, how do you best move on from this stuff?

Don E. fell silent for a moment and then just sighed over the phone.

Kid, I think you just have to go through it. That hopelessness, and rage, and sadness. You just have to work through it and find your light again. It may take some time, and its only been. Well a few hours..  Don E. waited a moment before responding again.

Tell ya what, your uncle went back under this mornin, you need anythin call me ok? And Im going to check back in with you too. Make sure you aint fallin too far into despair. Heartbreak is rough kid, thats why Im married to the job.

Keith nodded, not that Don could see it.  Yeah, it certainly sucks.

Just remember, theres someone else out there. Ill talk to you soon ok kid? Stay safe out there.

Thanks Don E. You too. The call ended soon after and Keith decided to get a jump on the day, making coffee, doing his meditation, and waiting to talk with Seraph.

*On the Rooftop:*
Making his way into the rooftop, Keith had a couple cups of coffee in his hand waiting on Seraph, and offered him one when he came in.

He doesnt see anything out of the ordinary though as Seraph walks and lands.

All quiet for the most part, just workin through a lot. He turns to John. Sorry for jumpin the gun John, but also glad youre here for part of this too.

Keith takes a steadying deep breath, desperately needed for the day.

Seraph, I think the demons may be working with my father and the Magatsuhi Empire. Im not entirely sure if they are, but I mentioned them to Zylas last night and he had heard of them. Not entirely surprising but there is a chance they could be working together. He said that his sister had mentioned them once before.

Keith grimaced. Outside of that, Im going through a file Mimi sent me to try and place an ID on one of the gang members Zylas had seen, and maybe go talk with Detective Varga later this week.

----------


## Roguewolf

*Middle of the Night Oct:29-30th*
Keith was tossing and turning in his sleep. Struggling within the dream scape that his mind had made for himself again this evening. It didnt help that he was still depressed over his date getting canceled not a few hours after it had been planned and decided on. This nightmare though was a bit different from  the previous few nights where he had to relive the moment over and over in various scenarios. A decent change to be fair, but a nightmare regardless.

In his dream, he kept running, trying to get away from the mass of shadows that had coalesced against him. He felt as though his powers had finally turned, and White was nowhere to be seen or heard from. Keith could swear that White had left.

He would have known exactly what to do, but it could be more concerning. What if the mass was White? What if he had finally lost control?

I aint gone yet. Keep running! They may have snagged your flight ability but you can still get away! Whites voice rang out in his head. Keith couldnt help but smile as he heard the distorted version of his own voice.

Have you just been sleeping this entire time?!

LOOK THE MENTAL COUCH IS VERY COMFORTABLE! And theyre bringing around the mind reader a lot more so why would I make her question all this?

Keith couldnt help but smile as he ran.

Fair enough, but we still need something more to work through this. Does that shadow look. Familiar?

White grunted a bit before responding as the giant shadow following them started to gain form.

Gae've'r oosa vo'rrera'. Gae've'r oosa poorepo'rsae'r! They both heard coming from the shadow mass.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

 Give us form. Give us purpose!


THE **** IS THAT?!

DID YOU PISS OFF THE VOID?!?!

White panicked for only a moment before cackling. He thought it was time to make his move. As Keith ran, the mass of shadows stopped momentarily as White physically appeared next to him.

If youre gonna get swallowed by the Void, then its time for me to take over and lead you to your actual destiny! TIME FOR THE TRUE KING TO ARISE AND THE PRINCE TO FALL! White yelled out as he started to attack Keith.

Keith dodged and began to defend himself, making use of his fathers blade technique to block Whites attacks and strike back as he could.

I thought we were finally coming to an understanding! You had finally stopped tormenting me!

Whites cackle rang through the area they were in, just as a blast was launched at Keith. The force of it knocked him to the ground as he struggled to catch his breath.

That was when I thought I would never get this chance! I am EVERYTHING that you could be and so much more! You are meant to lead the Empire into a new age, and see its plans come into fruition! You want to focus on controlling your power and not just cutting loose and accepting who you are!

Keith snarls as he starts to fire back at White with everything he had.

That just means I can still be so much more! I MUST end the Empire and see it FALL!! You want me to cut loose? TAKE THIS! Keith yelled out as he started striking back viciously, barely giving White a chance to retaliate.

Eventually White found an opening and took it, slashing Keith across his face as Keith backed away with just a scratch.

Well, well, well. Guess you have improved a bit! IT STILL WONT BE ENOUGH! White unleashed a flurry of blows and slashes at Keith once more, forcing him back and into his ranged stancing. Not being able to fly for either of them made the battle more hectic as they had stopped running.

The pair fought not realizing they were no longer being chased, but encircled for a few minutes. Though to them, it felt like hours were passing as they traded blows. A glance told Keith they were being forced into an arena, something he had hoped to avoid by connecting with White. 

Did you plan this, White?! Forcing me into this arena, waiting until were close to death. I NEVER KNEW YOU FOR A COWARD!

White just cackled. Then you would never know how to take advantage of the situation! Youll never turn the tide and realize that just as much as as you hate it, I am YOU!

Eventually, Keith landed a decisive hit and knocked White to the ground as well. They both let out a muffled grunt as he hit the ground.

Thats just it! You are a part of me! I HATE to admit that a part of my fathers darkness is in me, but it is! You are everything I fear becoming, but that doesnt mean I have to be that way!

THEN PROVE IT!

Just as White was about to rush forward and meet Keith with the blade, tendrils from the shadow mass lash out and hold him in the air.

Tve'r kvo'rae'ke'r va'ksa be're'rn ra'a'kde'r. No'rw, va'kllll. as White starts to become partially absorbed into the mass.

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

 The choice has been made. Now, fall.


What the! WHAT IS THIS?!

Keiths eyes went wide seeing white held up by the darkness as he was and he glanced over. Are you. Helping me? He asked the mass of shadows.

It took him a second, but he saw his chance, and rushed White while he was helpless, impaling him with the blade of coalesced darkness. White coughed up a mouthful of blood onto the ground and grinned wildly at Keith as his form started to dissipate.

Just you wait, Keith! Ill be back! You may think you've won, but just WAIT!

White's cackle echos again before he is assimilated into the mass, and then partially absorbed into Keiths form.  Keith blacks out soon after that, only seeing what appears to be wings of darkness enveloping him.

*Waking World: Oct 30th, 3:00 AM*
Keith shoots straight up in his bed trying to catch his breath. He hadnt experienced something like sleep paralysis much, but he felt like he had just gone through another bout of it.

W-white? You there? Keith said rather nervously upon waking up and looking around. He didnt get a response but upon looking in the mirror, noticed a streak of white in his hair.

That.. Oh **** did I stress myself into white hair!? Oh man, White attacking me and that feeling so real, then that shadow mass from the treasure trove did it help me? Were those wings? Keith wondered aloud.

Well now, thats no way to describe me. I must say, Im far better looking than those shadow beings.

Keith jumped up and enveloped his hand in darkness ready to fight. Something was there in the base and that wasnt a voice he recognized.

Who the hell are you?

Keith heard a chuckle before a response and a slight sigh. Suddenly a few black feathers fell right in front of him.

Well now, my friendly shadowmancer, I am just another extension of yourself, sent by the Void to assist you. You may call me, Stolas.

Suddenly a raven with various blue markings, and glowing azure eyes appeared before him. If he hadnt been half asleep, he would have thought he saw the raven take a bow.

Stolas? Wait, you're from the Void?!

Stolas laughed a bit, and hearing a raven actually laugh was a bit more shocking than just the telepathic communication he had used.

If youre from the Void, and not that jerkbag of an emperor? Im sure you understand the precaution.

Stolas just shook his head and kept laughing a bit.

Oh dear, that is certainly one way to refer to ones father. But no, I am not with the Empire. In his mind, Keith sees that Stolas is telling the truth. In fact, he seemed rather intent on helping Keith.

The Empire invites Chaos, and the Void, even in its own way, invites order. It is the cycle that must continue. Now then, shall we finish the contract between master and familiar?

Keith couldnt help but tilt his head as he was a bit skeptical. It was odd enough to be approached by a familiar, usually you had to summon one.

Uhhhhh what does this contract entail? Dont we normally have to summon one?

While true, those granted aid have a bit of a different process. How your friend Stella must summon one to create the bond and contract, I have come willingly to serve. Stolas shakes his feather. Afterall, I just helped you come to terms with your own inner demon, and made sure he wont be bothering you for some time at least.

Keiths eyes went wide. That was you? You helped me when White turned on me just now? Wait, that wasnt just a dream?!

Stolas chuckles a bit, finding a perch other than the mattress. Im afraid it wasnt, and he was waiting for the right time to strike. Besides, with demons running amok, you need all the help you can get. What do you say? Im afraid I cant grow quite yet to serve as transport. Not that you need it being able to fly, but I can offer a greater supporting role for various tasks you are set on.

Keith sighs and extends his hand. He wasnt too sure, but he couldnt turn away extra help when it came to it.

Then, I accept you, Stolas, as my familiar companion. How did you know about Stella though?

We have a psychic link, you and I. Our thoughts can be shared immediately. Part of the pact we share. And granted because in a way, you summoned me through your desire for another familiar. Our pact was sealed already, though it helps for you to recognize it formally.

Keith tilted his head. So that dream, or nightmare whatever it was, was that you coming here?

Stoles shrugged. Easier to find you in a dream. Apologies.

Keith shakes his head and looks at the clock. He should probably try to get the coffee going soon for the meeting with Seraph.

Guess its time to give you the grand tour, and maybe set up the room for a roost here somewhere. And, Keith said with a hint of apprehension. What happened to White exactly?

Stolas moved from her perch to Keiths left shoulder. A slight chuckle escaped him as he landed.

Well now, thats all a matter of opinion. Do you think he is gone for good? Or that simply you have moved past the need to hold yourself back? Personally, I moved to help you because you needed to learn to accept your powers as your own. So long as you held onto White, and gave him a foothold, you would never reach your full potential. Stolas fluffed his feathers for a moment. You need all of your strength, and the conviction to use it. You chose to be a hero, like your uncle. Im here to make sure you stay on that path.

Keith looked back in the mirror at the one streak in his hair that had changed, and considered the words carefully. He had seem a similar change in some of the old pictures of his uncle, so maybe he was truly following in his footsteps like he wanted.

If you say so, Stolas. Then lets see this through to the end. And if White does show back up, well take him down again.

Keith then thinks for a moment and shrugs. May need to change up my suit a bit, but that can wait.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Keiths Hindrances change based on Stolass intervention!
Keith gains the Heroic Hindrance, replacing Dependency.




> _Saturday, October 30th- 7am, West Side Living Room_
> *Team*
> Seraph and Harbinger are posted at the front of the room as everyone files in and takes their seats after getting their breakfast beverages. 
> 
> We have some new info available, Seraph says after everyone is settled. Harbinger had a vision of where another Stone can be found.
> 
> Its in one of the Crowns safe houses, Harbinger says. Mimi brings up a map behind him and he points to a place on the edge of the southwest side of town. Its a few small warehouses; I couldnt pinpoint which one exactly. Yuki and I did a little recon last night and found that theyre not used very often by the gang, but we left a few of Sidneys Watchers there, just in case.
> 
> Sidney nods. They saw a few people go in and out, but what concerns me most is that, Im pretty sure, according to descriptions, I saw the Dragonov brothers there.


Keith made his way into the living room for the morning briefing with Stolas on his shoulder so the bird could get a look around again following their earlier tour. He had many questions about who was who that he asked Keith in his mind, but Keith would give him the chance to introduce himself to the others after the meeting. It would be best to focus for now.

At the mention of the new stone, and then the Dragonovs, Keith's eyes glowed yellow again, no more darkness creeping into the sclera, he felt free.

"Do we know if there's been a recent member that has been arrested we could look into and maybe use their likeness? Might be able to get in and get a closer look in that case."

Keith looks around the room gauging the reactions. They all had a debt to payback the Dragonovs, and he really wanted them to go down."

In his mind, he heard Stolas though. _"Master, what if I were to go in under the illusion of a rat and look around? Certainly that would be much safer. And what is this stone they speak of? Is it shiny? I had a friend many years ago who had a human companion that always found them shiny baubles."_ Stolas tilted his head. _"Can we keep it?"_

Keith took a deep breath. _We'd need to clear that with Seraph, but those stones are far too dangerous for us to just keep like that. Here, go through my memories of them._ Keith opened the door to his mind to Stolas who nodded in understanding.

_"Plan it is. But I will require, baubles. If for anything to show my friend Conabran when I do have to return to the Void."_

Keith points to Stolas. "He also volunteered to go scope it out fast."

Stolas's eyes widen and he lets out a caw.

----------


## HIDA

> _Saturday, October 30th- 7am, West Side Living Room_
> *Team*
> Seraph and Harbinger are posted at the front of the room as everyone files in and takes their seats after getting their breakfast beverages. 
> 
> We have some new info available, Seraph says after everyone is settled. Harbinger had a vision of where another Stone can be found.
> 
> Its in one of the Crowns safe houses, Harbinger says. Mimi brings up a map behind him and he points to a place on the edge of the southwest side of town. Its a few small warehouses; I couldnt pinpoint which one exactly. Yuki and I did a little recon last night and found that theyre not used very often by the gang, but we left a few of Sidneys Watchers there, just in case.
> 
> Sidney nods. They saw a few people go in and out, but what concerns me most is that, Im pretty sure, according to descriptions, I saw the Dragonov brothers there.


Manny arrives professionally punctual. 3 minutes before the meeting is called to order. His dress: a tan turtleneck with a blue blazer with Flared gray and brown pants that match his loafers. He listens intently  to the briefing before speaking.

"So what's the plan to exfiltrate the stone? I believe with our personnel we have a litany of options. But I don't know much about the Dragonovs as they didn't show up in my initial briefings and since they were mentioned specifically their presence would likely require consideration."

----------


## InTheMachine

*October 27th- Rooftop*
Seraph takes a long drink of coffee. He didnt mention the Empire to me when we talked. Whats the description he gave you? You think its a Crowns member?

*October 30th- Living Room*
*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Ryker cant quite contain his eye roll at Mannys outfit. 

Theyre Crowns enforcers, Ryker explains. Kris and Mirko Dragonov. Both bad news. Mirkos a pyromaniac with the firepower to incinerate someone. Kris is his leash, basically. Hes a meta too, but we dont know what he does.

I can send you the file with what we have, Seraph says. Our current plan was to split all of you into two teams and hit the two warehouses the Watchers saw the Dragonovs go into simultaneously.

As Keith walks in, both angels give him a look, but most people dont notice his new hair and companion until he speaks up. 

You wanna explain whats goin on here, Keith? Drake asks.

----------


## PK-Leon

*Home Theater - Tuesday, Oct 27th (Night)*




> Izzy looks on in wonder as Louis transforms her living room into a theater. Now thats a magic trick. Very impressive, delivery boy.


"Thank you, I'll be here all night... or at least until you kick me out." He says with a grin and leans back into his seat, ready to enjoy the movie.




> The movie is bad. Hilarious, but bad. Izzy laughs most of the way through.


"Okay..." Louis starts, struggling for air after recovering from a recent fit of laughter. "I didn't think it would be _that_ bad but it got there somehow." He gives his head a slight shake in disbelief trying to process everything they just watched.

"I'm still unsure if I'm better off for having seen it yet but I'm glad I got to suffer through it with you." He says with a smile as he looks down at the pair of empty plates and cans resting on the coffee table. "So... I know this probably isn't _exactly_ how you imagined the start of your week would look like but hopefully you enjoyed tonight as much as I did?", he asks looking up to meet Izzy's eyes. "Hospital visits aside I mean."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *October 27th- Rooftop*
> Seraph takes a long drink of coffee. He didnt mention the Empire to me when we talked. Whats the description he gave you? You think its a Crowns member?


*October 27th- Rooftop*

Keith shakes his head. "He wasn't able to give me a description of any of them other than the one person he remembers being female. I wanted to try and get a list together of all the female members or even high ranked ones to show him."

"As for the Empire, I showed him the symbol and gave him the name asking. I figured if he had seen it on one of them that came into the trove, it would have been on a cloak or necklace. He then asked if it would have been on one. It's a long shot, but too big of a chance to not say something about it."




> *October 30th- Living Room*
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Ryker cant quite contain his eye roll at Mannys outfit. 
> 
> Theyre Crowns enforcers, Ryker explains. Kris and Mirko Dragonov. Both bad news. Mirkos a pyromaniac with the firepower to incinerate someone. Kris is his leash, basically. Hes a meta too, but we dont know what he does.
> 
> I can send you the file with what we have, Seraph says. Our current plan was to split all of you into two teams and hit the two warehouses the Watchers saw the Dragonovs go into simultaneously.
> ...


*October 30th- Living Room*

*Spoiler: Gotta agree Ryker,*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *9* 1d6o6+2 *15*
OOC: I can make this and explode but not others?!


Keith feels the looks of curiosity from Seraph and Harbinger and figured he would explain the full situation to them after, until Drake spoke up.  He grabbed a few strands of the white hair and looked at it with a sigh.

"The hair, I have no idea. I went to bed last night normal and then woke up like this. Think the nightmare I had caused a stress change." Keith thought about it for a moment before he remembered it wasn't truly a nightmare. It was something that had happened. A dream but not a dream. And White was gone, he was free to be himself now.

"No that's..... The long story short is I think coming to terms with some things about myself caused this change. Actually, think you helped with that a lot, Drake." He said with a smile looking over at his friend. "It was like there was.... I don't know, another me that was everything I didn't want to acknowledge, and when I finally did, everything clicked. Granted the entire thing felt like a fight to the finish but, I came out on top." Keith tried to explain most of the dream as best as he could.

He then pointed to Stolas. "And then he was here when I woke up too. Apparently also in the dream helping me. So I guess this is my new familiar, Stolas." He looks at Stolas. "Ok, you can introduce yourself now."

Anyone looking would about see Stolas take a bow. Then everyone heard a voice in their heads from him.

_"A pleasure to meet you all. As he said, I am Stolas, here to be his new familiar and assist in any way that I best can. I'm a bit lacking in combat expertise but I can offer support."_ Stolas then looks over at the two angels. tilting his head to the side. _"I've never encountered an angel before. It seems aligning with Keith was the correct choice after all."_

Keith shakes his head. He was more self-conscious about the white streak. "Honestly, might just try to dye my hair later to get it back to its normal color." He looks around the room.

"S-sorry for the weirdness already this mornin', y'all."

----------


## mmdeforrest

*John and Keith- 6am, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph lands on the roof, this time looking much better than the last time John has seen him the last time hed returned from a patrol night. Theres no visible blood this time at least. 

Good morning, Keith, John said as he came through the door, coffee in hand, as Seraph descended. While his voice was clear and his eyes were bright, the dark circles under his eyes hinted at a lack of sleep that was beginning to catch up with him. Yes, the healing spells he had been casting were taking the edge off of his fatigue, allowing him to operate normally, he knew his body needed more sleep than it was getting.

He promised himself a nap after he met with Seraph  and Keith, it turned out.

The angel nods to both heroes and goes to take a seat on the couch, letting out a deep sigh as he settles in. If offered a cup of coffee, hell gladly accept. I trust the rest of the night was quiet?

*Spoiler: A subtle limp*
Show

Spoiler: Notice TN 8
He still looks stiff and has a slight limp from his left hip and knee that wasnt there when he left the coffee shop last night.

Limping?: 1d10o10+4 *8* 1d6o6+4 *7*


Do you need an assist with your hip, Seraph, John asked as he took a sip of coffee, or is it the kind of thing that will clear up with a few minutes of rest?




> [Keiths exposition, trimmed here for length]
> 
> Seraph takes a long drink of coffee. He didnt mention the Empire to me when we talked. Whats the description he gave you? You think its a Crowns member?


Inspector Lestrade  loose at Lexington Spa, John remembered the Jeremy Brett Holmes telling an amused Watson with some concern. Well, I hope his wife is with him.

Keith alone with Zylas.

It wasnt that he didnt trust Keith. It was that he trusted Keith to be Keith  and that meant there was always the possibility of tricking him into saying more than he meant to by appealing to his good nature and willingness to help. In isolation, those were admirable qualities. When considering what a greater demon might be able to socially engineer out of him, it was worrisome. 

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, John worried about what _he_ might inadvertently reveal in conversations and part of his training had been in how to speak to extra-dimensional entities.

How did that subject come up, Keith? John asked. Did Zylas bring up the Empire in his conversations with you? That he might know who you are is more than a mild concern.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John- 12:50pm, Bastion College*
> Emi is waiting for John at the gate, looking at her phone. Shes wearing tight jeans with beige, ankle high boots and a white scoop neck shirt covered by a thin hunter green cardigan. She glances up as John approaches, having felt his mind. 
> 
> _Hi John,_ she whispers to him with a bright smile.


John felt his smile widen. He was aware that it had been on his face from the moment he saw her standing at the gate. 

_Hello, Emi_, he projected with real delight. _Its a pleasure, as always, to see you._

Even if it had only been a few days since they met and a few hours since they last saw one another. The day immediately brightened when he came into her presence. 

So is this the secret to Shaw punctuality? John teased as he walked up to her and gave her a kiss. Arriving ten minutes early? If it is, Ill have you know that the Kelleys know that trick and are ready for you.

He hoped the cat nap he had taken earlier that day had repaired the worst damage to his appearance done by his truncated sleep. He did not feel the worse for wear  although the fatigue-removing spell he had woven on himself as Clea parked helped somewhat.

How long do you have between classes? Is this a rushed lunch or do we have the time to be more leisurely?

_And should I fill you in on what I learned about Cassie as we walk or would you prefer to wait until we are seated?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> *John and Keith- 6am, West Side Rooftop*
> 
> How did that subject come up, Keith? John asked. Did Zylas bring up the Empire in his conversations with you? That he might know who you are is more than a mild concern.


*John and Keith- 6am, West Side Rooftop, Oct 27th*

Keith sighed. "I brought it up. I had to know if he did because my uncle reported strange movements within the Empire. He did seem to regard them with some disdain at least, though I suppose that could also entirely be because I had asked."

"If anything, it helped quell a bug in my brain about the situation. That they may be sitting there," Keith grit his teeth. "That thought haunts me, John. I know you can understand."

Keith sighed. "I mainly wanted to see if he knew a method to track _raeksha_ contracts back to a greater demon, but there's no such spell. At least that he said." Keith rubbed the back of his neck.

Most everything else from that is a blur following....... other bits of news yesterday. Course, that news is unrelated to Zylas, the Empire, or even uncle's 'homework'." He put air quotes around homework.

----------


## big teej

*Brief:*

Raphael stands behind the couch, thumbs through his belt loops.  His pallor is noticeably warmer and healthier than usual, and his habitual morning bag of 'nutrient fluid' is nowhere to be seen.  

"I'll go after Kris, if someone more inflammable wants to take on Mirko."  Raphael says with a smirk.  

He stretches his neck one way and then the other, two audible cracks can be heard, "I could use the exercise."  

"It's a pretty low traffic area, right?  We don't need to worry about any civilians getting caught in the crossfire?"

"Either way, we gotta wrap this up by, like, 4:30, I've got plans for tonight."  The vampire says with a cheeky grin.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th, Izzys Apartment_ 
*Louis*
Izzy meets his gaze and gives him a smile. The beginning of my day and hospital visit aside, yeah, I really enjoyed myself.

Ray meows as he hops down into Louis lap. 

I think he did too, she says with a laugh. She looks back up at Louis. So, you know where I work and where I live. You wanna do this again sometime?

_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph gives John a tired smile. It hurts enough that I wont say no.

The angel refocuses on Keith. Even if he doesnt remember much, he might remember a face. Ill talk to Gabe Detective Varga, he checks his watch, later today. Ill see if hell speak to Sargent Nash, the guy who runs the gang unit, and get you access to their records on the Crowns.

*John, Bastion College*
John, youve found us out, Emi jokes back as John kisses her. Several people stop to look before they cast their gazes elsewhere. I have an hour and half, plenty of time for sushi.

She takes his hand and starts on the way down the sidewalk to several shops only a block away from campus. _Lets sit first. Im starving,_ she admits. 

Matsumotos is an upscale Japanese eatery with a central bar that has a water conveyor belt of fancy boats that are loaded with a color coded plates of sushi. 

Emi takes a seat at the bar and says a quick hello to the sushi chef in Japanese that he happily replies to. He asks her how shes been and she responds that shes been well before taking Johns hand. 

This is my boyfriend, John, Matsumoto-san, she says with a wide smile, still in Japanese. 

The chef switches to English that is only slightly accented. Its very nice to meet you, John. Welcome to my little restaurant. I hope you find it to your liking.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

On the wall, beside a beautiful painting of a tiger is a picture of Emi and the man Johns speaking with now, and underneath is a news article thats too far away to read.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Anyone looking would about see Stolas take a bow. Then everyone heard a voice in their heads from him.
> 
> _"A pleasure to meet you all. As he said, I am Stolas, here to be his new familiar and assist in any way that I best can. I'm a bit lacking in combat expertise but I can offer support."_ Stolas then looks over at the two angels. tilting his head to the side. _"I've never encountered an angel before. It seems aligning with Keith was the correct choice after all."_
> 
> Keith shakes his head. He was more self-conscious about the white streak. "Honestly, might just try to dye my hair later to get it back to its normal color." He looks around the room.
> 
> "S-sorry for the weirdness already this mornin', y'all."


<<Welcome, Stolas.>> John replied in the language of The Void before switching back to English from near the doorway. What are your telepathic capabilities? Is it for short range conversations such as this or is it more powerful?

John was not used to arriving to meetings like this late but the last two evenings activities had made the start to the day slow for him. Still, the absence of nightmares the night before had at least granted him a good nights sleep.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John, Bastion College*
> John, youve found us out, Emi jokes back as John kisses her. Several people stop to look before they cast their gazes elsewhere. I have an hour and half, plenty of time for sushi.
> 
> She takes his hand and starts on the way down the sidewalk to several shops only a block away from campus. _Lets sit first. Im starving,_ she admits.


_So how quickly do you think the news of that kiss will make its way across campus? You and I appear to have made quite the splash on social media and the society pages. Ill check the evening run of the tabloids in London a little later._




> Matsumotos is an upscale Japanese eatery with a central bar that has a water conveyor belt of fancy boats that are loaded with a color coded plates of sushi. 
> 
> Emi takes a seat at the bar and says a quick hello to the sushi chef in Japanese that he happily replies to. He asks her how shes been and she responds that shes been well before taking Johns hand. 
> 
> This is my boyfriend, John, Matsumoto-san, she says with a wide smile, still in Japanese. 
> 
> The chef switches to English that is only slightly accented. Its very nice to meet you, John. Welcome to my little restaurant. I hope you find it to your liking.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> ...


*Spoiler: In the News*
Show

Tiger Tiger Burning Bright.: 1d10o10+4 *8* 1d6o6+4 *9*


Youre a math and history double major, John reminded himself. You have no history of traveling to Japan and have no reason to justify speaking perfectly accented Japanese.

No matter how much you want to show off to Emi.

Dont act like you understand, he thought as he leaned over and regarded the news article and the painting of the tiger.

He was smoothly turning his attention back when Emi introduced him and smiled foolishly. It was such a simple thing to say but she said it with a touch of excitement that sent a thrill through him. 

Thank you very much, Matsumoto-san, John replied with a small bow. The honor is mine and I have no doubt that I will enjoy the food, given how excited Emi was when I suggested we come to lunch here today.

He nodded toward the picture of them and smiled. I didnt know at the time the two of you knew one another, though.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 27th_
> *John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph gives John a tired smile. It hurts enough that I wont say no.
> 
> The angel refocuses on Keith. Even if he doesnt remember much, he might remember a face. Ill talk to Gabe Detective Varga, he checks his watch, later today. Ill see if hell speak to Sargent Nash, the guy who runs the gang unit, and get you access to their records on the Crowns.


_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*

Keith nods as Seraph mentions talking with Detective Varga for him. That would definitely save some time.

"I appreciate it a ton sir! The homework assignment is a whole other matter entirely. But John knows most of that situation so I don't mind him hearing either." Keith takes a steadying deep breath.

"My uncle wants me to go talk with Coldfront. I don't know why exactly but he said I needed to. I wanted you to know about that part at least." Keith shudders. "I'm not lookin' forward to that."




> <<Welcome, Stolas.>> John replied in the language of The Void before switching back to English from near the doorway. What are your telepathic capabilities? Is it for short range conversations such as this or is it more powerful?
> 
> John was not used to arriving to meetings like this late but the last two evenings activities had made the start to the day slow for him. Still, the absence of nightmares the night before had at least granted him a good nights sleep.


*Oct 30th, Living Room*

Stolas looks over at John rather quickly and tilts his head in curiosity. He made sure only John could hear the message. Keith would regardless, but best for John to hear the first part alone.

<<_"It's not everyday I get to speak in the Void tongue. Tell me, how does a human such as yourself learn this? I have to train Keith, and he only knows because I know. Seems he has better friends than I had hoped as well._>> If a raven could entirely smile, John would have seen it.

Stolas nods his head at the question. _"It's mostly short range for small groups. I can make it so we can speak, but it's not nearly as powerful as some others' abilities."_ Stolas chuckles. _"I'm afraid I would need far more practice fort that."_

Keith shrugged his free shoulder. "Seems like our minds are linked already so so it should come in handy."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> <<_"It's not everyday I get to speak in the Void tongue. Tell me, how does a human such as yourself learn this? I have to train Keith, and he only knows because I know. Seems he has better friends than I had hoped as well._>> If a raven could entirely smile, John would have seen it.
> 
> Stolas nods his head at the question. _"It's mostly short range for small groups. I can make it so we can speak, but it's not nearly as powerful as some others' abilities."_ Stolas chuckles. _"I'm afraid I would need far more practice fort that."_
> 
> Keith shrugged his free shoulder. "Seems like our minds are linked already so so it should come in handy."


_I thought you should be aware I knew the language_, John informed Stolas. _Its a function of having learned, on an intimate level, the First Language in its original form. I didnt want it to come as a surprise to you at an inopportune or awkward moment._ 

John frowned. I had hoped that might give us an advantage by allowing the two teams to coordinate their actions. If I can get close enough, I can summon the lens I used a few days ago to let us see inside. That said, if we do not know Kris Dragonov would be able to sense my scrying or not.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Brief:*
> 
> Raphael stands behind the couch, thumbs through his belt loops.  His pallor is noticeably warmer and healthier than usual, and his habitual morning bag of 'nutrient fluid' is nowhere to be seen.  
> 
> "I'll go after Kris, if someone more inflammable wants to take on Mirko."  Raphael says with a smirk.  
> 
> He stretches his neck one way and then the other, two audible cracks can be heard, "I could use the exercise."  
> 
> "It's a pretty low traffic area, right?  We don't need to worry about any civilians getting caught in the crossfire?"
> ...



*Spoiler: Raphael?*
Show

: 1d10o10+4 *5* 1d6o6+4 *8*


At first, John wasnt aware of what he was seeing when Raphael stood up to speak. As he got to the part where he needed to wrap things up by 4:30, John realized what he was seeing. Raphael looked heathy. 

Too healthy.

He wasnt sipping from one of his blood bags.

While his head did not move, his eyes darted immediately to Stella. 

*Spoiler: Stella?*
Show

How is Stella looking: 1d10o10+4 *6* 1d6o6+4 *7*


She was very fair skinned, as always, but not unhealthily so and bore no obvious bite marks. Both were reassuring signs.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*


Better you than me, I guess, John said with a smile as he cast a healing spell over Seraph. One intimidating Myriad team lead is plenty for me. I see no need to seek out another. 

John almost immediately regretted the allusion to Emi and Mr. Shaw. He suspected Keith had already learned the news about Kylie and Zack, based on his comments. Drawing attention to romance at the base would not help.

*Spoiler: Caravanning.*
Show

Healing another Angel: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *13* John removes one wound per success and raise, after the number of wounds Seraph has is subtracted from 13.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph immediately looks more comfortable after John heals him. Thanks John. He sighs and takes another sip of coffee. 

I dont why hed want you to talk to Coldfront, the angel says, looking back over at Keith. Shes not a people person. Well, lets put it this way, she doesnt like men. Her whole team is female only, at least since Ive been a Team Lead.

*John, Matsumotos* 



> So how quickly do you think the news of that kiss will make its way across campus? You and I appear to have made quite the splash on social media and the society pages. Ill check the evening run of the tabloids in London a little later.


_I barely pay attention to that anymore,_ she answers honestly. _But I would guess that almost everyone will know about it by the end of the day today._ 




> Thank you very much, Matsumoto-san, John replied with a small bow. The honor is mine and I have no doubt that I will enjoy the food, given how excited Emi was when I suggested we come to lunch here today.
> 
> He nodded toward the picture of them and smiled. I didnt know at the time the two of you knew one another, though.


The news article is from the grand opening of the restaurant. Emi gives a glowing review in it. 

The sushi chef smiles and gives John a deeper bow than the magician had done. I am a big fan of Eidolon, so I recognized her when she walked in on grand opening day. It took me the whole time she was eating to work up the courage to ask her for a picture, and then she was nice enough to speak to one of the reporters that was here as well, he explains, giving Emi a small bow. 

I was happy to do so, Emi says as she sits at the bar. The food is excellent and service is always great. Could we get a spider roll to start off, Matsumoto-san?

The chef starts to work on that as a waitress comes by and gets their drink order and drops off chopsticks and small ceramic saucers for soy sauce. 

You can take whatever you want off the conveyor, Emi says to John, Emi says to him. She looks over at him, studying his face, before taking his hand. 

_You look tired. Did you sleep okay?_

*October 30th, Living Room*
Everyone seems to shrug and take what Keith said in stride. Most of South Side greets Stolas before Ryker looks back over at Raphael. 

I dont think even Aeryn could absorb Mirkos fire. Theres something weird about it, the former villain says. 

Seraph shakes his head at Keith and Stolas. After what happened last time, were going to keep surveillance to Sidneys Watchers. Theyre expendable. You arent.

The screen behind the angels changes to a picture of a large red jewel in a velvet necklace. This is what youre looking for. Both teams will be given a warded box. Dont touch the jewel when you put it in there.

We dont have teams figured out yet, Seraph says. Feel free to speak up if you have ideas.

----------


## HIDA

> *October 30th, Living Room*
> Everyone seems to shrug and take what Keith said in stride. Most of South Side greets Stolas before Ryker looks back over at Raphael. 
> 
> I dont think even Aeryn could absorb Mirkos fire. Theres something weird about it, the former villain says. 
> 
> Seraph shakes his head at Keith and Stolas. After what happened last time, were going to keep surveillance to Sidneys Watchers. Theyre expendable. You arent.
> 
> The screen behind the angels changes to a picture of a large red jewel in a velvet necklace. This is what youre looking for. Both teams will be given a warded box. Dont touch the jewel when you put it in there.
> 
> We dont have teams figured out yet, Seraph says. Feel free to speak up if you have ideas.


Manny Stands up.

"If I may."

"We should have  2 Assault pods and a support unit. Since it's away from civilians, our focus can be purely on exfiltration of the Jewel.  Since not touching the Jewel is required, telekinetics can be valuable here. If Sidney's watchers can pinpoint the gem before we begin the sortie, exfiltration can be done without need for combat. However, if we cannot, I surmise that going in loud and striking decisively is our next best course of action."

"Will you two be accompanying us?" Manny ask the Angels. "It's Increases both our recovery and combat strength.  and will allow us Different configurations. Here's What i have so Far. 

Assault (split into 2 pods):

Mercury
Nightgaunt
Polaris


Vitriol
Redline
Zodiac

Support/Exfiltration:
Songbird
Crowe
Dee
Izulu


"This balances out both assault forces with Long and short range damage and Durability. Once the Item is found anyone on the Support can Manipulate the stone without physically interacting with it While Dee and Myself can alter the battlefield should it come to it."

----------


## Roguewolf

> Better you than me, I guess, John said with a smile as he cast a healing spell over Seraph. One intimidating Myriad team lead is plenty for me. I see no need to seek out another. 
> 
> John almost immediately regretted the allusion to Emi and Mr. Shaw. He suspected Keith had already learned the news about Kylie and Zack, based on his comments. Drawing attention to romance at the base would not help.





> _October 27th_
> *John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph immediately looks more comfortable after John heals him. Thanks John. He sighs and takes another sip of coffee. 
> 
> I dont why hed want you to talk to Coldfront, the angel says, looking back over at Keith. Shes not a people person. Well, lets put it this way, she doesnt like men. Her whole team is female only, at least since Ive been a Team Lead.


_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*

Keith winces at Johns comment. As much as he would hate it right now, hed rather go talk with Eidolon about the entire thing that with Coldfront. His eyes went a bit wide as Seraph mentioned the extra bit of danger he would be in.

I have no idea, but he mentioned her specifically. I think he wants me to see that not all heroes are like you or Apex. At least, I hope thats it. Keith tilts his head to the side thinking for a moment. Thats a very stark contrast to the other teams. Especially ours now that I think about it.

He turned to John and smiled softly. Trust me, Id rather go talk with Eidolon instead. Its gonna be worse since Im ex-Myriad now.




> *October 30th, Living Room*
> Everyone seems to shrug and take what Keith said in stride. Most of South Side greets Stolas before Ryker looks back over at Raphael. 
> 
> I dont think even Aeryn could absorb Mirkos fire. Theres something weird about it, the former villain says. 
> 
> Seraph shakes his head at Keith and Stolas. After what happened last time, were going to keep surveillance to Sidneys Watchers. Theyre expendable. You arent.
> 
> The screen behind the angels changes to a picture of a large red jewel in a velvet necklace. This is what youre looking for. Both teams will be given a warded box. Dont touch the jewel when you put it in there.
> 
> We dont have teams figured out yet, Seraph says. Feel free to speak up if you have ideas.





> _I thought you should be aware I knew the language_, John informed Stolas. _Its a function of having learned, on an intimate level, the First Language in its original form. I didnt want it to come as a surprise to you at an inopportune or awkward moment._


*October 30th, Living Room*

Keith smiled as most everyone took what he said and the change in stride and looked back over at Seraph. As he made the comment, Keith looked at the ground, while Stolas had a look of confusion.

_Master, why are we not allowed? What happened last time?_

 Yes sir. Stolas is just a little eager for now, and I havent gotten the chance to tell him everything thats gone on. Keith turns to the bird, and replays the memories from the previous week.

With the shocked look, Stolas bows his head to Seraph._ My deepest apologies, I-I didnt realize. So demons then, and My word. No solo flights then, I swear. And I will keep the young master grounded as well._

Keith nodded, and looked slightly more determined than he had in a while. Even as hopeless as he felt, he needed to make sure they got something away from the Dragonovs. They were beyond redemption.

Stolas then looked at John and exchanged a private chat with him in the void language.

<<_I appreciate the candor, as does the young master as well. And I know you know his lineage so that saves some trouble. Enochian then? I would love a chance to learn, even just to sate my own curiosity._>>

Stolas shakes his head as John frowns. _It would seem that in my haste to cross over and offer my assistance to Keith, a lot of my abilities have been weakened. I can reach up to eight different minds within a mile, and communicate with them. His excluded obviously, but I should regain the ability to link the group within due time._

Stolas looks at the ground. _Im sorry, young master._

No worries Stolas. If weakening yourself helped me get to where we need to be, then well just have to work harder.

Keith nodded at Mannys thoughts. Since Sidney and I both have helpers, that makes it easier. Though, that leaves Menagerie open for either team too. Aerial support and get away for everyone that cant fly. Jaal certainly has the ability to cover it all too. The Dragonovs are going to appear, all hands on deck.

Keith looks up at the screen and he and Stolas memorize the necklace theyre all looking for.

Keep in mind if a teeth demon shows up, dont use your energy attacks on it. Theyll absorb it and fire it back.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John, Matsumotos* 
> 
> _I barely pay attention to that anymore,_ she answers honestly. _But I would guess that almost everyone will know about it by the end of the day today._


_Normally, I would not pay too much attention as well, but the Foundation wants me to let them know if I make the news. Weve kept a low profile for a couple of centuries but they want to have a press release ready before it is asked for rather than having the boilerplate could not be reached for comment find its way into too many news reports. I suspect it would be better for them to issue it, anyway. My version wouldnt be very professional: Noted hero, Siren, accepts invitation to dinner with Mr. John Kelley. I have no idea how I convinced her, Kelley noted, but I wish I did so I could write it down so I can try it on her again later._




> You can take whatever you want off the conveyor, Emi says to John, Emi says to him. She looks over at him, studying his face, before taking his hand. 
> 
> _You look tired. Did you sleep okay?_


_I was hoping my spell would shore me up enough for you to not notice,_ John replied._ I have occasional nightmares that always seem to arrive at 3 AM. Once I was up, I noticed I had a chance to meet with Dr. Higgins soon after so I took the appointment. And Clea told Montcrieff that I had made the appointment so she wanted  and was required  to meet with me. I had planned to go back to sleep after meeting with Seraph and Keith, but then I remembered I needed to run out and pick up Zylas Kindle Paperwhite. Chatting with him ate up more time and I had no intention of not being punctual.
_
John grinned sheepishly and blushed but there was a sparkle in his eye as he glanced at Emi.

_She, um, may have figured out a couple of things about last night._ 




> *October 30th, Living Room*
> The screen behind the angels changes to a picture of a large red jewel in a velvet necklace. This is what youre looking for. Both teams will be given a warded box. Dont touch the jewel when you put it in there.


Occult Roll: 1d12o12+2 *10* 1d6o6+2 *5*

Anja, John corrected Keith distractedly as he walked up to the screen. They are called Anja.

That they had postponed the second raid on the River Kings Treasure Vault to give the team some needed rest had been a practical decision. The dimensional instability was likely buying them time, since even the River Kings minions didnt know where to look.

Hitting this location now was equally practical  and Mannys plan spoke to his experience as a field lead. Harbinger would swap Ryker and Raphael so that Drake could watch over his charge but that was an operational detail rather than a flaw in his arrangements to address the problem of the Crowns being in league with the demons. The Stone could be moved to Matteo at any time.

But that still left questions.

How did the Crowns end up with a Stone of Vashuuna? John asked thoughtfully. Its not like you get can find them in a Cracker Jack box.

He heard his grandfather as he repeated one of his formulations and wondered what he would think of his eldest grandson if he could see him now.

Mimi: Do we have any history of this Stone and how it might have come to be in the Dragonovs possession? Given its setting, I would not be surprised if it appeared in a catalog of an auction or estate sale.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
The angel shrugs. If you really want to go talk to her. I wont stop you. After the favor she did for me, letting you all go find Sidney, I dont think shell let me request anything else from her for a while. You could try asking Eidolon, he suggests. 

*John, Matsumotos*
_So not a whole lot of sleep at all. Im sorry, John,_ she says as her thumb rubs soothing circles on the back of his hand. Her cheeks flush slightly. _Did she now?_ 

The waitress drops off a mug of hot green tea for Emi and Johns drink. A few moments later the chef pops Emis roll on top of the bar. 

Emi takes a careful sip of her tea before she reaches up to pull the roll down and set it in front of herself and John. She takes a small plate and set one on front of John before taking a piece of the roll. 

She lets out a satisfied sigh. _Okay, Ive now sat down and have something on my stomach. What all did you learn about Cassie since last night?_ she asks curiously. 

*October 30th, Living Room*
The angels both shake their heads. 

This is an official AEGIS mission, Seraph says. As much as we want to help you, were only allowed to help if youre in dire need. Were supposed to let you all be a team and watch and listen.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Stella looks a little hurt at having not been assigned to a team, when Sidney was, but chooses not to say anything. 


Not sure, Harbinger answers John. My vision wasnt that specific.

This necklace was once owned by Leah Grimshaw, Mimi replies. You are correct, John. She passed about a month ago up in Kansas City and this was purchased by a man named George Fisher at the estate sale while he was visiting friends in the area. Mr. Fisher reported a break in to his home here in Iron Station a few days ago and noted this and his wifes other jewelry and money as missing.

Harbinger considers Mannys team proposal. True to Johns prediction, he says, I would prefer if Ryker and Drake were on the same strike team, but I understand that they both kind of occupy the same space.

Sidney will be only be on surveillance, Seraph says firmly. She can help coordinate from base, but I dont want her out in the field. 

He looks over at her, but before he can give an explanation, Sidney nods. I get it. Im a liability. And still on house arrest.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 27th_
> *John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
> The angel shrugs. If you really want to go talk to her. I wont stop you. After the favor she did for me, letting you all go find Sidney, I dont think shell let me request anything else from her for a while. You could try asking Eidolon, he suggests.


_October 27th_
*John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*

Keith nods in understanding. "To quote Melville, 'I'd prefer not to.' If I had to be completely honest, but uncle sad it so he must have some reason." Keith glances over at John for a moment and then takes a deep breath.

"I'll try to talk with Eidolon sometime this week. Thank you for talkin; with me Seraph." Keith turns to go back down to his room for a bit for homework, stopping for a moment. "Have a good one John, gonna do a ton of homework if you need me."




> *October 30th, Living Room*
> The angels both shake their heads. 
> 
> This is an official AEGIS mission, Seraph says. As much as we want to help you, were only allowed to help if youre in dire need. Were supposed to let you all be a team and watch and listen.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Stella looks a little hurt at having not been assigned to a team, when Sidney was, but chooses not to say anything. 
> ...


*October 30th, Living Room*

"An'ja...." Keith repeats the term quietly to himself. "Thanks, John."

*Spoiler: CRAP I UPSET STELLA!*
Show

Notice: 1d6o6+2 *10* 1d6o6+2 *7*


Keith glances over and sees Stella was hurt, and his mind immediately starts to race. _Oh no, I've upset Stella. She got put on support and aerial support with get away and-_

Stolas chimes in at Keith's inner turmoil. _"Master, why would she be upset with you for being placed on support? Unless I'm mistaken, wasn't she left out? You probably helped a little bit by offering a role."_

Keith ponders on Stolas's words for a moment and nods. He was probably right. He mostly listened as the others went over the plans for now.

"With Sidney as our eyes in the sky, Stella should join up with Support Team. Her magic will do wonders in changing the course of the operation."

Keith looks over at Sidney. "Honestly, this makes it a bit easier so we can semi-coordinate a bit better. What's the range that you can talk with your birds?"

----------


## HIDA

> *October 30th, Living Room*
> The angels both shake their heads. 
> 
> This is an official AEGIS mission, Seraph says. As much as we want to help you, were only allowed to help if youre in dire need. Were supposed to let you all be a team and watch and listen.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Stella looks a little hurt at having not been assigned to a team, when Sidney was, but chooses not to say anything. 
> ...


"The plan is pretty straightforward all things considered and if we can get in and out with no trouble, I'd prefer it that way. We'll decide the course of action en route Since we can all communicate freely until we get to the district. Try to keep chatter to a minimum once we're close. With 2 high-powered metas, one with unknown powers, possibly in the way, signal any contact you make with them immediately so we can close ranks and neutralize.  Dee, Are you able to scry for an exact location of our Objective? The less variables, the better our chances."

*Spoiler: OOC: I saw that.*
Show

Notice: 4

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Keith, West Side Rooftop*
> The angel shrugs. If you really want to go talk to her. I wont stop you. After the favor she did for me, letting you all go find Sidney, I dont think shell let me request anything else from her for a while. You could try asking Eidolon, he suggests.


Is she really that bad? John asked with a mixture of dread and curiosity. I was hoping the four provisional teams could establish some joint operation protocols to counter the demonic activity.




> *John, Matsumotos*
> _So not a whole lot of sleep at all. Im sorry, John,_ she says as her thumb rubs soothing circles on the back of his hand. Her cheeks flush slightly. _Did she now?_


_Thank you, Emi. Dont worry, though. Ill be okay_, John assured her. _I should be able to get to bed at ten tonight._ He held off on mentioning where he was going. It was always better to tell about what he had in hand than get her hopes up about helping her mother then finding nothing.

_Yeah_, he replied as he took a piece of white tuna from the conveyer belt. _You know those detectives we like to read about? Shes as good as they are. She almost got to the point she would explain things to me the way Holmes did with Watson, but she still makes some impressive connections incredibly quickly.

Of course, she did have more material to work with than most might. Since shes my handler as well as an operational partner, she knows more about me than almost everyone but my family, Dr. Higgins, and your father._ 




> The waitress drops off a mug of hot green tea for Emi and Johns drink. A few moments later the chef pops Emis roll on top of the bar. 
> 
> Emi takes a careful sip of her tea before she reaches up to pull the roll down and set it in front of herself and John. She takes a small plate and set one on front of John before taking a piece of the roll. 
> 
> She lets out a satisfied sigh. _Okay, Ive now sat down and have something on my stomach. What all did you learn about Cassie since last night?_ she asks curiously.


This tuna is impressive, John said as he held it up to the light, admiring its translucence and covering their verbal silence.

_Stellas mother divorced her husband, Alain, in 2002, when Stella was about one year old. She had two older siblings. The oldest, Matteo, you know about. Hes 28. We learned about Callista last night. Shes 24 now. Alain was awarded custody of Callista and moved to Illinois, about an hour south of Chicago.

On the 5th of April, 2004, Alain died as the result of an automobile accident between 9:30 and 1:30 in the morning. Based on the police reports, it appears something spooked him  an odd turn of the phrase for a police report  and he swerved and ran off the road. His car fell down an embankment, rolled, and ended up in the river. His official cause of death was drowning. 

Callista was believed to have been ejected but her body was never found. 

Mimi continued to search and was not able to find any other records of her until about six months ago, when she found her, via facial recognition, living under the name Cassie Woods in an apartment she has leased with two other women near 5th Chapter. Her records  drivers license and birth certificate are quite convincing forgeries but did not withstand Mimis scrutiny. Shes a server at a mid-range Italian restaurant called Bernardis.

Heres the interesting thing: She is listed as the victim of a recent crime in a heavily redacted police report. 

Mimi isnt allowed to read it. There arent many organizations that get to trump AEGIS review. Myriad could be one but the fact that your father got access to my files is a good example of their being willing to work together. The same is true for a lot of the three-letter agencies of the US government._

John took another piece of the tuna as it passed. You were right, Emi. Everything here is wonderful. Especially you, of course.

_I havent had a chance to try and figure out who might have done the redaction yet  or how to tell Stella that she met her sister or how to tell Raphael that the vampire he is working with is attached to his girlfriends sister.

The person who could fill in the gaps is still recovering in the hospital. I cant imagine I would make a great first impression by asking her to tell me about the long lost daughter who she may have been secretly visiting at 5th Chapter when Stella was young._ 

He glanced over and offered a wry smile. _And I thought life was interesting in London._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "The plan is pretty straightforward all things considered and if we can get in and out with no trouble, I'd prefer it that way. We'll decide the course of action en route Since we can all communicate freely until we get to the district. Try to keep chatter to a minimum once we're close. With 2 high-powered metas, one with unknown powers, possibly in the way, signal any contact you make with them immediately so we can close ranks and neutralize.  Dee, Are you able to scry for an exact location of our Objective? The less variables, the better our chances."


No, John conceded, not taking his eyes from the picture. There is a lot of contradictory material written about the Stones of Vashuuna. Ive read everything from an assertion that they are the shards of the soul of the first King of Hell to their being the remnants of a pocket universe that shattered when forced into crystalline form by a dark god whose people died in the ensuing explosion to their being corrupted fragments of Ginnungagap  leftover bits of creation that yearn to release their pent-up potential.

Some sources warn against connecting with them because the contact will corrupt you while others promise visions of dark delights for those who make contact with them once they are found. I suspect that would tell you more about the person making contact with a Stone.

John paused.

There is one thing that all of the sources agree upon. The Stones of Vashuuna hide themselves. They are not meant to be found easily.

But once found, John said, glancing at Harbinger with a slightly haunted look in his eye, they can call to you. Harbinger has felt it. I have felt it.

He turned and faced the group and spoke in deadly earnest. Whatever you do, resist their call.

----------


## big teej

*Playing Ketchup:*




> *October 30th, Living Room*
> Everyone seems to shrug and take what Keith said in stride. Most of South Side greets Stolas before Ryker looks back over at Raphael. 
> 
> I dont think even Aeryn could absorb Mirkos fire. Theres something weird about it, the former villain says.


Raphael shrugs off Ryker's concern and crosses his arms.  "I'll go after whoever you guys think is the bigger threat, I just figure mister firebug is a known entity.  This other psycho, Kris, is a big question mark, right?"  

Raphael offers a toothy grin.  

"You guys are all missing the point, sure, we need the stone, but we've got the opportunity to catch out two heavy hitters for the other side, we should at least take a swing at em."  

Raphael makes a show of examining the nails on his right hand, which is _twisted_ and the nails have elongated into razor sharp, diamond hard talons.  

"You know, or something."  The vampire concludes absentmindedly.  

_Inabit:_

As the meeting winds down, Raphael tries to catch Seraph's eyes, or walk right up to him if that fails.  "Hey, can we talk for a bit?"  


*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/whatnot:*
Show


Nothing Escapes My Sight: 13-1 = 12

----------


## InTheMachine

*October 27th*
*John, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph gives Keith a wave as he goes to head back downstairs before looking back over at John. Im not saying that she wont work with us, especially if Eidolon is on board, but it would be hard to convince her if it was just Harbinger and myself offering up that proposal. Eidolons is her senior though, and as much as she might not like it, shell do what he says.

He goes to takes another swig and sighs as he realizes that his mug is already empty. You had something else you wanted to ask me about, didnt you?

*John, Matsumotos* 
The sushi chef pops another plate on top of the bar for Emi, unbidden, and she smiles as she pulls it down and sets it in front of her. On the plate are thin slices of yellowtail sashimi in a teriyaki/soy sauce mixture. You should try one of these, John, she says. He infuses the sauce with Yatsufusa peppers.

She then begins a conversation about her classes and school in general, that John is able to keep up with and answer despite the second conversation going on in their heads. 

She takes a moment to consider all of the information John just gave her. _Well, there is one other person that could tell us,_ Emi says as she eats a piece of yellowtail. _Cassie herself. This might be a silly, brash idea, but we could try to talk to her. Maybe try going to Bernadis and feign ignorance if Feris has something to say about it? If he keeps a close eye on her, that is._

She thinks on the information again. _If shed been here longer than six months, Mimi wouldve picked up on it, right? She couldve traced her back farther if she had been here. I wonder if she visited the hospital at all if she even knows her mother is here. Or Stella and Matteo for that matter._ 

She eats another piece of her spider roll. _Im also intensely curious on how Feris fits into all this. Do you think that he was the one that made them redact the police report?_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *October 27th*
> *John, West Side Rooftop*
> He goes to takes another swig and sighs as he realizes that his mug is already empty. You had something else you wanted to ask me about, didnt you?


Keiths departure made John all but certain that Kylie had told him. It was unlike Keith to depart quickly from a social interaction and none of the anxieties he had voiced about Coldfront were connected to East Side. He hadnt even mentioned Emi or Grayson. 

He felt for his friend, of course, but because he knew before Keith did, he did not feel like he would be an ideal candidate to help him immediately.

I wanted to touch base about the return mission to the River Kings pocket dimension and the possibility of using Zylas as an observer or advisor on the mission, John replied to Seraph. Im groggy enough to not want to try and sketch out any details of a potential mission, but the pocket dimensions instability coupled with the repeat searches by the River People certainly suggests that a Stone of _Vashuuna_ could be there. 




> *John, Matsumotos* 
> The sushi chef pops another plate on top of the bar for Emi, unbidden, and she smiles as she pulls it down and sets it in front of her. On the plate are thin slices of yellowtail sashimi in a teriyaki/soy sauce mixture. You should try one of these, John, she says. He infuses the sauce with Yatsufusa peppers.
> 
> She then begins a conversation about her classes and school in general, that John is able to keep up with and answer despite the second conversation going on in their heads. 
> 
> She takes a moment to consider all of the information John just gave her. _Well, there is one other person that could tell us,_ Emi says as she eats a piece of yellowtail. _Cassie herself. This might be a silly, brash idea, but we could try to talk to her. Maybe try going to Bernadis and feign ignorance if Feris has something to say about it? If he keeps a close eye on her, that is._
> 
> She thinks on the information again. _If shed been here longer than six months, Mimi wouldve picked up on it, right? She couldve traced her back farther if she had been here. I wonder if she visited the hospital at all if she even knows her mother is here. Or Stella and Matteo for that matter._ 
> 
> She eats another piece of her spider roll. _Im also intensely curious on how Feris fits into all this. Do you think that he was the one that made them redact the police report?_


_He is certainly high on my list of suspects,_ John admits as he sampled the yellowtail. _He isnt the only one, though. We shouldnt discount the Greater Demon possessing her brother. That she is connected to Feris makes me lean towards a vampiric rather than a demonic explanation. I suppose we should also consider the possibility that there was a different vampire involved. The two low level vampires that approached Stella and Cassie and Raphael hint at a larger community within Iron Station. Im not sure what Myriad knows about these things, but the AEGIS documentation is uncertain about the sustainable ratio of human to vampire. There simply isnt enough data to calculate the LotkaVolterra equations with any degree of certainty. Nevertheless, a city of this size could support a sizable population so long as it self-policed its growth. I dont suppose Grayson came up with anything of note in his research?

As to your brash idea of going to Bernadis, you had me at spending more time with you. Getting to work on a mystery with you, I must concede, makes the thought of going absolutely irresistible. We have multiple cover stories to work with, including recognizing her from last night as the person who spoke to our friend  a friend who commented on the connection she felt  and the coincidence of noticing her with Feris, whose firm is being looked at as a possible investment partner by a foundation I work for. Our recent splash on social media and appearance in the Society Pages had marked us as a couple and what would be more natural than my squiring you about town?_

----------


## HIDA

> *Playing Ketchup:*
> 
> 
> 
> Raphael shrugs off Ryker's concern and crosses his arms.  "I'll go after whoever you guys think is the bigger threat, I just figure mister firebug is a known entity.  This other psycho, Kris, is a big question mark, right?"  
> 
> Raphael offers a toothy grin.  
> 
> "You guys are all missing the point, sure, we need the stone, but we've got the opportunity to catch out two heavy hitters for the other side, we should at least take a swing at em."  
> ...


"Quite. I do not have any direct qualms with engaging them, but we should maintain the securing of the stone as our primary objective. If we have to play rough in pursuit of the stone or get to after its exfiltration makes no difference to me." Manny says as electricity arcs through his fingers.

"When do we sortie?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Rooftop*
The angel takes a deep breath and lets it out, moving his gaze away from John. I dont like it. I understand why you want him to go with you its a good plan. He knows the area, at least before it was destroyed, and if another Shadow attacks he can drive it off. Hes recovered enough for that, at least. But hes a Greater Demon. Though hes _Extat_, he was Second House if _Vaskiina_. At full strength, even though hes young and hasnt yet grown into his full power yet, I think it would take both Harbinger and I to defeat him. We dont even know how strong his released form is.

Seraph shakes his head. After a day like yesterday, Id recommend that you all take a little bit of time to recover before you head back in, with Zylas or not. I want to talk with him more before I decide if he can go with you. And speak to Harbinger about it and get his opinion. He still hasnt met Zylas yet, and Im curious to see if he gets any visions from him.

*John, Matsumotos* 
The yellowtail melts in Johns mouth. It has a subtle spice that really adds to the flavor. 

_Unfortunately not,_ Emi answers. _I know he stayed up much later than me, but I think he was busy writing some music. He didnt say anything about Feris when we drove to school today; I also didnt ask him to look up anything on vampires though. I havent told him about that yet. I wasnt sure how much of a secret we were keeping and I was too weak to reach out to you last night to ask mentally._ 

_The community question seems like something we should ask Raphael. Surely he would know,_ she says as she takes some tuna sashimi off the conveyor. She pushes the yellowtail plate towards John, offering him the last piece. 

Emi smiles. _Its a date, then. When we get there I can make sure we get seated in her section. Ill be on the lookout for dead spots as well, to see if Feris or another sufficiently powerful vampire is present._ She lets out a quiet laugh. _Im going to get spoiled, seeing you twice in one day and eating good food._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph shakes his head. After a day like yesterday, Id recommend that you all take a little bit of time to recover before you head back in, with Zylas or not. I want to talk with him more before I decide if he can go with you. And speak to Harbinger about it and get his opinion. He still hasnt met Zylas yet, and Im curious to see if he gets any visions from him.


Understood, John replied, rubbing his eyes with his free hand. For what it is worth, I dont like it either. As helpful and charming as he has been, his still a diplomat of Hell and I am hesitant to fully trust him  even with the agreement we brokered. And while I cannot speak for the rest of the team, I suspect a break would do me some good as well.

John paused and looked at Seraph. I should probably also brief you about the vampire lair I had dinner at last night and that Emi and I noticed Stellas sister  who has been missing since 2004. I dont think Stella or she recognized one another. 

But you look tired and I was going to compare notes with Emi later today about it so we can address that later, if you wish. I did at least want to make you aware of it, given the familial connection to the as of yet unidentified greater demon possessing their older brother.




> *John, Matsumotos* 
> The yellowtail melts in Johns mouth. It has a subtle spice that really adds to the flavor. 
> 
> _Unfortunately not,_ Emi answers. _I know he stayed up much later than me, but I think he was busy writing some music. He didnt say anything about Feris when we drove to school today; I also didnt ask him to look up anything on vampires though. I havent told him about that yet. I wasnt sure how much of a secret we were keeping and I was too weak to reach out to you last night to ask mentally._


John projected an air of honest puzzlement. _If it wasnt the vampires, what was he concerned about? I know hedge fund managers can have an unsavory reputation but that shouldnt have made him worried for you._




> _The community question seems like something we should ask Raphael. Surely he would know,_ she says as she takes some tuna sashimi off the conveyor. She pushes the yellowtail plate towards John, offering him the last piece.


_I can see if I can talk to him before we head to Bernadis,_ John replied, taking the proffered yellowtail. _It may help if I let him know why we are asking. His desire to protect Stella may override any hesitations he has about at least giving us general answers._




> Emi smiles. _Its a date, then. When we get there I can make sure we get seated in her section. Ill be on the lookout for dead spots as well, to see if Feris or another sufficiently powerful vampire is present._ She lets out a quiet laugh. _Im going to get spoiled, seeing you twice in one day and eating good food._


_You know, it still makes me giddy to hear you say date in the context of the two of us_. John confessed. _Perhaps that is unsurprising, given that its still been less than a week, but it does. Will I be picking you up at East Side Base or from elsewhere?_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *October 30th, Living Room*This necklace was once owned by Leah Grimshaw, Mimi replies. You are correct, John. She passed about a month ago up in Kansas City and this was purchased by a man named George Fisher at the estate sale while he was visiting friends in the area. Mr. Fisher reported a break in to his home here in Iron Station a few days ago and noted this and his wifes other jewelry and money as missing.


Johns brow furrowed, concerned at the implications of what he had just heard.

One of the Stones of _Vashuuna_ had made its way to Iron Station via a jewelry sale and was then stolen by the Crowns.The two parts of that formulation had disturbing implications. 

The first half threatened to spiral into a debate as to whether the Stones had volition in the manner that Zaphriel possessed or if they were mere pawns of destiny  things that were merely in the right place at the right time. 

John pushed the thought of his puzzle box quickly from his mind. He needed to focus.

The second half had real and frightening implications.

Mimi: John requested, This may take some time, but I suspect it would be prudent to conduct a handful of searches for us. First, please provide a list of recent jewelry thefts and highlight those involving gems that match known descriptions of the Stones of _Vashuuna_. Second, please cross reference these with Crown activity. Finally, please note any unusual patterns associated with the broader list of thefts  patterns associated with internationally known cat burglars, for example.

John looked at the two angels. We should probably begin to monitor auction houses and high end, specialty jewelry stores. Mimi: Please compile a list of those.

John turned back to the screen, painfully aware of the eyes of everyone in the room. Given the splash Emi and I have made in the society pages and on social media, seeing me alone or the two of us together doing some window shopping would not raise too many eyebrows if I asked the jewelers to keep an eye out for unique pieces.

Except, perhaps, her fathers, he thought  remembering the image Emi projected to him of her father arching one eyebrow.

And his parents.

Andokay, so there was a list but it would still not be seen as unusual.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph takes a long look at John before he shuts his eyes and pinches the bridge of his nose with his thumb and forefinger. You went to a vampiric lair for dinner _and_ you found out that Stella had a long lost sister? he asks slowly. The angel lowers his hand and gives the magician a look that could almost be called exasperation before he smiles, just a little. I thought I told you to take the night off, John.

I dont need all the details yet, if youre going to go over it with Emi, but how did you figure out that this girl you met at 5th Chapter is Stellas sister? He looks back up at John in sudden realization. Shes not a vampire, is she?

*John, Mastumotos* 
_When I tell him to be careful and dont give an additional details, it makes him worry,_ Emi explains. _Hes good at knowing when to ask me for more information and when not to. Grayson knows Ill tell him about whatever it is when Im ready._ 

Emi glances over at John. _Are you going to tell him about who Cassie is? Or hold off?_

_Me too,_ she admits with a bright smile. _I have my weekly massage at 5:30, so Ill be done at 7. Pick me up from East Side at 7:30? So I dont have to go get my car afterwards._She pulls out her phone and does a quick Google search.  _The restaurant is only a fifteen minute drive from East Side._ 

_You dont mind a later dinner, do you?_ she asks, touching her knee to Johns under the bar. _I could always cancel my massage and we could go earlier._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph takes a long look at John before he shuts his eyes and pinches the bridge of his nose with his thumb and forefinger. You went to a vampiric lair for dinner _and_ you found out that Stella had a long lost sister? he asks slowly. The angel lowers his hand and gives the magician a look that could almost be called exasperation before he smiles, just a little. I thought I told you to take the night off, John.
> 
> I dont need all the details yet, if youre going to go over it with Emi, but how did you figure out that this girl you met at 5th Chapter is Stellas sister? He looks back up at John in sudden realization. Shes not a vampire, is she?


Am I the only one who didnt know that 5th Chapter was a vampiric lair? John asked with a mild frown born of sleep deprivation. Im clearly falling down on the job as occult expert if everyone else knew that and I didnt.

For what its worth, I did try, John explained, as he shifted back to a wry smile. Emi is the one who chose 5th Chapter and we happened to meet Stella and Raphael there and ended up on an impromptu double date. Cassie  the sister  and Stella bumped into one another at the bar. Getting to see them next to one another, where I could note their familial resemblance, and noting some of their shared mannerisms made me all but certain. From there, it was a matter of confirming things with Mimi via Clea on the way back to base.

She did not appear to be a vampire but she is attached to one who is at least a century old, if not older  based on his presence and the way he moves. Raphael identified him as a part owner. I have a partially written report for you that I was working on prior to your return going over what I know. It fills all of one page.

I havent told Stella or Raphael yet, John continued with some concern. Given the current state of her family, I think I should speak with Raphael about it first. Its not a secret that should be kept from her but I suspect we should make sure she is as ready for it as we can.

Based on my last big revelation to her, she is capable of withstanding mental shocks but letting her know her boyfriend isnt the kind of dead she thought has a silver lining that this revelation may not.




> *John, Mastumotos* 
> _When I tell him to be careful and dont give an additional details, it makes him worry,_ Emi explains. _Hes good at knowing when to ask me for more information and when not to. Grayson knows Ill tell him about whatever it is when Im ready._ 
> 
> Emi glances over at John. _Are you going to tell him about who Cassie is? Or hold off?_
> 
> _Me too,_ she admits with a bright smile. _I have my weekly massage at 5:30, so Ill be done at 7. Pick me up from East Side at 7:30? So I dont have to go get my car afterwards._She pulls out her phone and does a quick Google search.  _The restaurant is only a fifteen minute drive from East Side._ 
> 
> _You dont mind a later dinner, do you?_ she asks, touching her knee to Johns under the bar. _I could always cancel my massage and we could go earlier._


_Im still on a bit of a European dinner schedule_, John replied, leaning his leg into Emis._ A late dinner will be fine. And after your exertions last night, a professional massage will be good for you. It will give me more time to try to track down Raphael and perhaps sneak in a cat nap. 

I mentioned to Seraph this morning that I would like to speak to Raphael first. Given that her mother is recovering in a hospital from having her soul snatched_, John explained as he glanced at his phone for any notifications about his medical requisition, _and her older brother is possessed by the greater demon who is hatching machinations upon the city, Im not sure what learning that she bumped into her presumed dead sister last night will do to her. Shes a strong woman but this will, I suspect, still be jarring for her and I would prefer for her more mercurial boyfriend to be ready to support her in the moment rather than processing the news himself.

Im not sure how, one vampire to another, this will change things. It may not but if, for example, I was told Kate was dating your brother and I didnt know, it would take me a more than a moment to process. Raphael is protective to the point of being territorial. 
_

----------


## PK-Leon

*October 26th, Izzys Apartment*




> Izzy meets his gaze and gives him a smile. The beginning of my day and hospital visit aside, yeah, I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Ray meows as he hops down into Louis lap.
> 
> I think he did too, she says with a laugh. She looks back up at Louis. So, you know where I work and where I live. You wanna do this again sometime?


"For sure." Louis says, smiling has he pets the purring cat in his lap. "You should have my number now, so hit my line whenever you find yourself free and I'll be there in thirty minutes or less." His smile evolving into a smirk. "Assuming I'm off the clock that is. Delivering justice across the city's kept my team pretty busy as of late."

*Behind the Scenes*

Louis spends the next few days catching up on any of the assignments he's missed while he's been away from school and working on the recon unit alongside his double with Mimi's guidance.

*Spoiler: Engineering*
Show

Roll #1: 3
Roll #2: 7


*October 30th, Living Room*




> "Quite. I do not have any direct qualms with engaging them, but we should maintain the securing of the stone as our primary objective. If we have to play rough in pursuit of the stone or get to after its exfiltration makes no difference to me." Manny says as electricity arcs through his fingers.
> 
> "When do we sortie?"


"Normally this is where someone would drop the 'two birds, one stone' line but I think the point's already been made." Louis speaks up as he emerges from the hallway, taking his normal spot along the wall. "Sorry for being late, but it's hard to pass up on good sleep. Especially with everything that's happened lately. Mimi's brought me up to speed though. I think we should use this opportunity to take down the Dragonov's _and_ make a play for the stone. If we throw those two into the pit we could shake up Crown power structure, temporarily at least, which would make everyone's lives easier for now. There's also the chance it could slow down the demon sightings in South side." He adds with a shrug.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Rooftop*
Seraph shakes his head. "Mimi told me where you were going. You think I wouldn't have warned you if I knew?" he asks. "While I know there's a community of vampires around the city, it's not something I've really learned about or kept tabs on. They seem to self-govern. It's very rare that AEGIS or the supernatural crimes division says anything about them."




> She did not appear to be a vampire but she is attached to one who is at least a century old, if not older  based on his presence and the way he moves. Raphael identified him as a part owner. I have a partially written report for you that I was working on prior to your return going over what I know. It fills all of one page.


"Great," the angel says. "What do you mean by 'attached'?"




> I havent told Stella or Raphael yet, John continued with some concern. Given the current state of her family, I think I should speak with Raphael about it first. Its not a secret that should be kept from her but I suspect we should make sure she is as ready for it as we can."


Seraph nods. "That's a good idea. While I agree that she should know, she's had enough shocks recently."
*
John, Matsumoto's*
Emi finishes off her spider roll. _I look forward to it every week. Paulina is very talented,_ she says, moving on to the tuna.

_Yes, Stella has been through a lot,_ Emi says. _It would be good for Raphael to be able to support her, rather than have to work through everything himself._

She tilts her head, considering past information. _Based on what occurred at 5th Chapter, it seems vampires are territorial on principle._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Rooftop*
> Seraph shakes his head. "Mimi told me where you were going. You think I wouldn't have warned you if I knew?" he asks. "While I know there's a community of vampires around the city, it's not something I've really learned about or kept tabs on. They seem to self-govern. It's very rare that AEGIS or the supernatural crimes division says anything about them."


Raphael suggested it as a safe mid-range date night location, John explained. Based on what I saw of the menu, he appears to have misjudged the mid-range part. Perhaps he misjudged my ability to notice a vampire of a certain age as well.

He glanced at Seraph as he took a sip of coffee, only to notice his cup was empty as well. I should probably get around to presenting my credentials to someone on the supernatural crimes division at some point soon, he said, looking down into his cup.




> "Great," the angel says. "What do you mean by 'attached'?"


Based on the way the elder vampire  one Alexander Feris  took her by the arm, she was clearly with him. The move was firm and certain, indicating he was directing her, but there was enough gentleness to it that he was clearly careful. It was the kind of move you might see an established couple make rather than a jealous boyfriend wanting to move his girlfriend away from a potential rival.

At least I hadnt gotten _that_ bad last night, John reflected.

[QUOTE=InTheMachine;25639030] Seraph nods. "That's a good idea. While I agree that she should know, she's had enough shocks recently."

Im going to try to touch base with him later today, John said as he shielded his eyes from the sun as it began to clear the nearby buildings rooflines, maybe after I run some of my errands this morning but before I head over to Bastion to present my credentials at the library and take Emi to lunch.

Oh, speaking of errands, Harbinger was kind enough to write up a request on my part to teleport to South Atlantic to pick up some components of a healing spell I am working on  with your permission.




> *
> John, Matsumoto's*
> Emi finishes off her spider roll. _I look forward to it every week. Paulina is very talented,_ she says, moving on to the tuna.
> 
> _Yes, Stella has been through a lot,_ Emi says. _It would be good for Raphael to be able to support her, rather than have to work through everything himself._
> 
> She tilts her head, considering past information. _Based on what occurred at 5th Chapter, it seems vampires are territorial on principle._


_Is the balancing act between relaxing into the massage and not getting excessive psychic input challenging for you? Or is Paulina a meta as well?_

John did not want to admit it, but the question had some very practical implications for their future, based on what had almost occurred the night before.

_Vampires are social predators. Its only natural for them to establish the kind of hierarchy that sent the two lesser vampires skittering off to their side of the bar when Feris approached them and marked people and places as their own and any infringement on their territory would be seen as a challenge for dominance. Id imagine that kind of challenge would be particularly brutal once the beast within comes to the surface of each._

----------


## Roguewolf

> *October 30th, Living Room*
> "Normally this is where someone would drop the 'two birds, one stone' line but I think the point's already been made." Louis speaks up as he emerges from the hallway, taking his normal spot along the wall. "Sorry for being late, but it's hard to pass up on good sleep. Especially with everything that's happened lately. Mimi's brought me up to speed though. I think we should use this opportunity to take down the Dragonov's _and_ make a play for the stone. If we throw those two into the pit we could shake up Crown power structure, temporarily at least, which would make everyone's lives easier for now. There's also the chance it could slow down the demon sightings in South side." He adds with a shrug.


*October 30th, Living Room*

Keith looks over at Louis and nods. He figures it would be a good time to show everyone what they all looked like since they could all run into the Dragonovs.

"I like the sound of that." Keith says in response. "Though, goin' through some of the gang files, they're just enforcers. Nothing that will shake up the structure too much, but will have most of them lookin'."

Keith moves up to the screen a bit and looks at Seraph. "May I put up the profiles of Kris and Mirko?"

He then turns to Stolas, who nods in turns and moves to the middle of the room. As he lands, his eyes glow with an azure light as two figures show up in an illusion behind Stolas.

_"We thought it best to use the illusion so everyone could see their profiles from more than a picture. Best for the assault teams to see as well."_ Stolas conveys to everyone in the room.

"Thanks, Stolas. Just like last time no charges ever seem to stick, so if we can take them down..... We might be able to get them put away. The warehouse should have enough evidence that can be used too. Mirko may try to burn it all down and say it was best for everything rather than being caught that way, so we'll need to be careful with getting a bit more uncovered." Keith shakes his head.

"With everything that's happened... We _cannot_ afford them wrigglin' out of charges again."

----------


## InTheMachine

*October 26th, Izzys Apartment* 
Yeah, I do, Izzy says with a smile. I still cant believe I have a hero on my couch. Do you like it? Being on the provisional team, I mean?

_OOC: Louis makes 1 days worth of progress on his invention._ 

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Rooftop*
Youve already met the head of the division, and Ive talked about him often enough. Im sure Detective Varga wouldnt mind meeting you in an official capacity though, Seraph says with a slight shrug. 

He nods at Johns assessment of Feris before acknowledging the request. He mentioned it to me while I was on patrol. Ill sign it as soon as I get to my office.

*John, Matsumotos* 
_Shes not a meta,_ Emi says. _It takes some concentration on my part, but Im usually able to relax. She is very good at what she does, and her mind is almost always focused on what shes doing while shes working on me, rather than anything else. It makes it a little easier to let go a little._ 

She listens to John explain about vampires with a fascinated look in her eye and a soft smile. _Thats one of the things I really like about you. I like listening to you and learn new things that I probably never would have known otherwise._ 

*October 30th, Living Room*
I will start compiling that information, John, Mimi replies. 

The illusions behind Stolas show a dark haired man with icy blue eyes thats close to Rykers height and build, and a taller man with long black hair thats pulled up into a bun at the back of his head. The other man has hazel eyes and a build like Drakes. 

Drake scowls as he looks at the two illusions. They always manage to weasel their way out of charges. Makes me sick.

Ryker scoffs, sharing Drakes sentiment. 

Sidney looks up, having been distracted for a moment. If I concentrate, I can connect with my birds out to five miles.

Mission starts at 9am, Seraph says. Meet on the roof ready to go then. If you can take out the Dragonovs, great. But remember that the primary objective is the stone. He looks over at Stella. I dont mind if you join the support team. Youre a valuable asset. Just try to stay out of sight and if the cops come, get out of there so we dont have another misunderstanding like you did at the memorial.

Understood, Seraph, the sorceress replies. She cant quite hide her smile at being allowed to join. 

If everyones good with their assignments, we can break, Harbinger says.

*Raphael*
Seraph catches the vampires look and meets him alone after the meeting. What did you need?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John, Matsumotos* 
> _Shes not a meta,_ Emi says. _It takes some concentration on my part, but Im usually able to relax. She is very good at what she does, and her mind is almost always focused on what shes doing while shes working on me, rather than anything else. It makes it a little easier to let go a little._ 
> 
> She listens to John explain about vampires with a fascinated look in her eye and a soft smile. _Thats one of the things I really like about you. I like listening to you and learn new things that I probably never would have known otherwise._


Note to Self: Start memorizing the encyclopedia. 

The higher order parts of his brain gratefully noted this as it was an indication something  anything was functioning as John began to lose himself in her eyes again.

The good news, his higher order functions dryly noted, was that her looking at him like that was clearly visible to anyone who might be watching and it worked equally as well as a plausible reason for his faltering in their audible conversation as their psychic one. 

He only barely stopped himself from confessing his love for her. 

It still wasnt time.

He thought. 

Well, guessed. 

He didnt know.

Say something. Try to not make it sound lame.

_I dont suppose you give me a hint as to what we were speaking of_, he projected. _I, um, appear to have gotten lost in your eyes again and am drawing a bit of a blank._

Good news, you said something. Bad news, it was a little lame.

----------


## HIDA

> *October 30th, Living Room*
> I will start compiling that information, John, Mimi replies. 
> 
> The illusions behind Stolas show a dark haired man with icy blue eyes thats close to Rykers height and build, and a taller man with long black hair thats pulled up into a bun at the back of his head. The other man has hazel eyes and a build like Drakes. 
> 
> Drake scowls as he looks at the two illusions. They always manage to weasel their way out of charges. Makes me sick.
> 
> Ryker scoffs, sharing Drakes sentiment. 
> 
> ...


 Manny smiles after the meeting breaks. _Good. The easy part is done._ 

"Harbinger may I speak with you?"

*Spoiler: Aside with Harbinger*
Show

"Planning was one thing, but teamwork was quite another. I haven't seen most of them in action besides some recent footage and the coordination wasn't exactly inspiring.  Even my own with the team wasn't particularly noteworthy, but I'm concerned there's no voice to galvanize everyone to work together. It's just a unorganized mob that's been competent enough to get the job done. But my worry is with these Dragonovs and The wild card of an unknown powerset could threaten to scatter the team or have some of the more _independent_ members try to overextend themselves and put themselves or other teammates in danger. We need a unifying voice. Do you know a good candidate? I'd put myself forward but It's asking alot to trust someone they barely know to make those calls. I suggest we make the announcement before the sortie."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Mastumotos* 
Emis smile grows wider. _Vampires, John,_ she gently reminds him. She takes his hand and squeezes. Are you finished?

She signals the waitress for the check as she finishes her tea off, and the woman quickly returns and places it in front of John. Emi doesnt reach for the check. 

*October 30th, Living Room*
Harbinger looks at Manny quizzically, but moves to the side of the living room, mostly out of earshot of the others. 

He raises an eyebrow and sighs. This is kinda something you shouldve brought up during the meeting, dont you think? Maybe not as pointed of a question, but still

The angel glances over to where Drake is standing at the entrance to the living room with Yuki and Aeryn. Drake was picked to be the Team Leader of South Side for a reason. He does a good job over there and the team listens to him, but hes really tried not to overstep here and try to take over West Side. Out of you guys, I think that John has done well to ingratiate himself to both teams. Hes on the support team and I think hell be able to make rational decisions in the moment, in my opinion.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*The Rooftop, about sunrise*
Thank you, Seraph,  John said a little uneasily as he shifted to Angelical to speak about his next topic. Um, about Zaphriel. I may havewell, okay I did tell Emi about his history and his presence. Im afraid my somewhat besotted state of mind and the awe of the moment outpaced my discretion. My apologies to you both if I overstepped there.

I am assuming I should keep hisyour, um, Zaphriels location secret?




> _October 27th_
> *John, Mastumotos* 
> Emis smile grows wider. _Vampires, John,_ she gently reminds him. She takes his hand and squeezes. Are you finished?
> 
> She signals the waitress for the check as she finishes her tea off, and the woman quickly returns and places it in front of John. Emi doesnt reach for the check.


I think so, John said as he smiled broadly at her gentle teasing and reached for his wallet. _That part I remember. It was the small talk we were engaged in that people might overhear that I lost track of at the combined force of your eyes and an offhand compliment. Im still a bit of a rookie at keeping track of both and I would hate to blow our cover like that._ 

_May I walk you all the way to your class or would that be imprudent? I dont want to upset Grayson, if I can avoid it._

----------


## HIDA

> *October 30th, Living Room*
> Harbinger looks at Manny quizzically, but moves to the side of the living room, mostly out of earshot of the others. 
> 
> He raises an eyebrow and sighs. This is kinda something you shouldve brought up during the meeting, dont you think? Maybe not as pointed of a question, but still
> 
> The angel glances over to where Drake is standing at the entrance to the living room with Yuki and Aeryn. Drake was picked to be the Team Leader of South Side for a reason. He does a good job over there and the team listens to him, but hes really tried not to overstep here and try to take over West Side. Out of you guys, I think that John has done well to ingratiate himself to both teams. Hes on the support team and I think hell be able to make rational decisions in the moment, in my opinion.


"If you think it best. I'll follow his lead." Manny says.

About 15 minutes before the mission is to kick off. Manny lounges on the furniture on the roof, waiting for everyone to arrive.

----------


## Roguewolf

*October 30th*

After everyone has gotten a look at the Dragonovs via the illusion, Stolas will drop it so they can have the room to prepare.  He then flits back up to Keith's shoulder. _Let's go prepare, Stolas. We got a bit to cover._

The Raven nods as they walk back to Keith's room to get some preparations done. As he gets to the hallway, Keith says directly to Stolas. "And yes, don't take this one, and we'll go searching for baubles." A happy sounding caw escapes Stolas.

About 13 till, Keith makes his way up to the roof in full costume and takes a seat as he waits, half waving at Manny.

"Manny, we're gonna be relying on your experience a lot here. Whatcha thinkin so far about this entire mission?"

----------


## HIDA

> *October 30th*
> 
> After everyone has gotten a look at the Dragonovs via the illusion, Stolas will drop it so they can have the room to prepare.  He then flits back up to Keith's shoulder. _Let's go prepare, Stolas. We got a bit to cover._
> 
> The Raven nods as they walk back to Keith's room to get some preparations done. As he gets to the hallway, Keith says directly to Stolas. "And yes, don't take this one, and we'll go searching for baubles." A happy sounding caw escapes Stolas.
> 
> About 13 till, Keith makes his way up to the roof in full costume and takes a seat as he waits, half waving at Manny.
> 
> "Manny, we're gonna be relying on your experience a lot here. Whatcha thinkin so far about this entire mission?"


"I'm hopeful." Manny says, shading his eyes from the morning sun.

"We have some big question marks going into this whole ordeal and it has the ability to go sideways quickly. So We as support need to be on our P's and Q's to Step in at a moments notice. The longer this ordeal last the worse it can be for all of us. We DO have a few tricks up our sleeves though so we can definitely win the day. Cautious optimism is my take for this mission." He concludes with a nod. 

"How are doing, mate? Not for nothing but a weird new pet and dyed hair screams of _crisis_." Manny says smirking.

----------


## Roguewolf

> "I'm hopeful." Manny says, shading his eyes from the morning sun.
> 
> "We have some big question marks going into this whole ordeal and it has the ability to go sideways quickly. So We as support need to be on our P's and Q's to Step in at a moments notice. The longer this ordeal last the worse it can be for all of us. We DO have a few tricks up our sleeves though so we can definitely win the day. Cautious optimism is my take for this mission." He concludes with a nod. 
> 
> "How are doing, mate? Not for nothing but a weird new pet and dyed hair screams of _crisis_." Manny says smirking.


Keith nods, looking at the concrete on the roof. Manny was right that this would be an ordeal for them.

"You should know, though maybe already got the reports..... Our old teammate died trying to scope them out. So there is the chance you may be the most clear headed of most of us." Keith shakes his head. "A lot of this is going to ride on if we can get in and out fast enough, and if we can hold our own as well."

Keith did smile and look over at Manny however. "Glad you'll be helpin' us stay grounded, bud."

At the comment about his hair and pet, Keith rubbed the back of his neck. "Honestly? Not entirely sure.... Kinda feel like I'm lost in a sea of nothingness at the moment, but I'm still seein' a light somewhere. Don't really feel like I have a lot to offer for the missions either, but this is too high priority for a regular covert breakin' an' enterin'."

Keith grabs a strand of the white hair again and grimaces looking at it. "I still have no idea why this happened..... Like I didn't even dye it. As far as Stolas goes though, not too weird for me. Always had a weirdish pet around. No offence Stolas."

The raven shakes his feathers, and projects his thoughts to both heroes. _"None taken, young master. And I can tell you that the hair is a byproduct of you and White merging. You have ascended beyond who you were and should rejoice! Though, I do understand that given the past week it's a bit hard to do so. I should have stayed hidden this morning as well."_ Stolas shakes his head then looks over at Manny.

"So a mild identity crisis then? Lovely...." Keith sighed. "I won't lie though, Manny. I've been trying to narrow down just how to hold myself in that image of a hero. Can't seem to find the answer."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Roof*
The angel stills before glancing over at his sword. You told Emi about him? he says in Angelical before he sighs. I suppose I know a secret of Eidolons, so I guess its okay if his daughter knows some of mine. Shes discrete. But yes, please dont tell anyone else about him. My family has been tasked with keeping him safe until he decides to ascend again.

Even Tasha doesnt know about Zaphriel, Seraph says. Did he talk to you?

*John, Mastumotos*
The psychic shrugs and smiles. Youll get used to it, John.

_Just wait until we start switching off on internal and external conversations,_ she projects. 

The waitress returns Johns card and give them both a small bow. 

_I think its best if you walk me back to the gate. My next class is in the same building as Graysons._ She pauses before continuing. _Thank you, for being considerate of him. Most men wouldnt be. They would want to show off._ 

*October 30th, Rooftop*
Stella, Sidney, Ryker, and Aeryn emerge from the door. 

The sorceress takes off her hat and whispers to it before thick smoke flows out and across the open portion of the roof. It flows up and coalesces into a large black dragon that lets out a low growl as he surveys his surroundings. 

Ryker and Sidney nod a greeting to the dragon, while Aeryn stays behind them.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Roof*
> The angel stills before glancing over at his sword. You told Emi about him? he says in Angelical before he sighs. I suppose I know a secret of Eidolons, so I guess its okay if his daughter knows some of mine. Shes discrete. But yes, please dont tell anyone else about him. My family has been tasked with keeping him safe until he decides to ascend again.
> 
> Even Tasha doesnt know about Zaphriel, Seraph says. Did he talk to you?


Talk would be a strong word for it, John replied. I could sense Zaphriels aura and he responded to my sensing him. I sensed from him the same smell of sandalwood and vanilla that I did when I first shook hands with you. But Zaphriel did not speak to me directly beyond that acknowledgement  which I was, nevertheless, honored deeply by. 

May I ask if he is an ancestor? I dont mean to pry or orverstep but I could not help noticing you spoke of the blade as a family heirloom.




> *John, Mastumotos*
> The psychic shrugs and smiles. Youll get used to it, John.
> 
> _Just wait until we start switching off on internal and external conversations,_ she projects. 
> 
> The waitress returns Johns card and give them both a small bow. 
> 
> _I think its best if you walk me back to the gate. My next class is in the same building as Graysons._ She pauses before continuing. _Thank you, for being considerate of him. Most men wouldnt be. They would want to show off._


_Im becoming internet famous because I was seen with you last night. That should be plenty of showing off for a while._ John replied. _And while I may want to show off a little, I am still hoping that he and I will become friends, once we get past the initial awkwardness of it all. 

And even if I didnt, your friendship with him is important to you. That means I should respect it as much as I can. 

We can say our good byes at the gate and I can head off to the library. Clea will be disappointed she didnt get to say hello but will be mollified once she learns she will see you later this evening._

_Oh!_ John continued as he walked Emi to the door. _Manny is hoping we can arrange for a get together on Saturday evening sometime after our race. He plans to invite all of the provisional teams. Mimi is checking on some venues for us. It may conflict with Keith and Graysons concert plans. Based on his somewhat more subdued behavior  although being instructed by his uncle that he needs to meet with Coldfront may have been enough to inspire that, I am guessing Kylie told him they werent going out after all?_




> *October 30th, Rooftop*
> Stella, Sidney, Ryker, and Aeryn emerge from the door. 
> 
> The sorceress takes off her hat and whispers to it before thick smoke flows out and across the open portion of the roof. It flows up and coalesces into a large black dragon that lets out a low growl as he surveys his surroundings. 
> 
> Ryker and Sidney nod a greeting to the dragon, while Aeryn stays behind them.


John set his puzzle box back in the closet. He had not expected, of all the items within, that he felt compelled to select the one he did. But he had no way of knowing if it was for this mission, the next, or sometime next year. Whenever it would be needed, however, it was now ready. 

Having set the box in its place, he began his pre-mission equipment check, making sure all of his batteries were prepared and fully charged, that his investigative equipment was where it should be, that his gun was loaded and the safety was on, and that his iPad Mini had transferred appropriately to its pocket. 

Text to Emi: he subvocalized as he left his room. I am about to head out on a mission. I look forward to seeing you later today.

He was fairly certain that Internal Affairs back at City of London would be driven to hysterics with how freely he was sharing operational information with an associate of Myriad. A villain might be seen as more explicable, given the tensions that seemed to be _de rigueur_ between heroes and villains (Raphael and Stella, to choose but one example). 

John inclined his head to Jaal as he arrived on the roof. _Its an honor to see you again_, he projected as he scanned the group, making sure Manny had not forgotten his armor.

----------


## HIDA

> Keith nods, looking at the concrete on the roof. Manny was right that this would be an ordeal for them.
> 
> "You should know, though maybe already got the reports..... Our old teammate died trying to scope them out. So there is the chance you may be the most clear headed of most of us." Keith shakes his head. "A lot of this is going to ride on if we can get in and out fast enough, and if we can hold our own as well."
> 
> Keith did smile and look over at Manny however. "Glad you'll be helpin' us stay grounded, bud."
> 
> At the comment about his hair and pet, Keith rubbed the back of his neck. "Honestly? Not entirely sure.... Kinda feel like I'm lost in a sea of nothingness at the moment, but I'm still seein' a light somewhere. Don't really feel like I have a lot to offer for the missions either, but this is too high priority for a regular covert breakin' an' enterin'."
> 
> Keith grabs a strand of the white hair again and grimaces looking at it. "I still have no idea why this happened..... Like I didn't even dye it. As far as Stolas goes though, not too weird for me. Always had a weirdish pet around. No offence Stolas."
> ...


 Manny smiles and peeks one eye out from under his arm. "Keep striving. You'll find it. Promise."




> *October 30th, Rooftop*
> Stella, Sidney, Ryker, and Aeryn emerge from the door. 
> 
> The sorceress takes off her hat and whispers to it before thick smoke flows out and across the open portion of the roof. It flows up and coalesces into a large black dragon that lets out a low growl as he surveys his surroundings. 
> 
> Ryker and Sidney nod a greeting to the dragon, while Aeryn stays behind them.


Manny lift his arm as the sun is shaded by the Large Dragon.  Manny let out a low whistle. "Ain't he a beaut." He says, doing his best aussie accent.




> Talk would be a strong word for it, John replied. I could sense Zaphriels aura and he responded to my sensing him. I sensed from him the same smell of sandalwood and vanilla that I did when I first shook hands with you. But Zaphriel did not speak to me directly beyond that acknowledgement  which I was, nevertheless, honored deeply by. 
> 
> May I ask if he is an ancestor? I dont mean to pry or orverstep but I could not help noticing you spoke of the blade as a family heirloom.
> 
> 
> 
> _Im becoming internet famous because I was seen with you last night. That should be plenty of showing off for a while._ John replied. _And while I may want to show off a little, I am still hoping that he and I will become friends, once we get past the initial awkwardness of it all. 
> 
> And even if I didnt, your friendship with him is important to you. That means I should respect it as much as I can. 
> ...


Manny, catching John's eye, lifts his shirt enough for him to see the AEGIS-issued polymer vest before sitting up and straightening his jacket. 

"Isn't my normal style but I'll make due." He says with a smile before throwing his arm around John.

"Did Emi get a chance to chat with Coldfront?"


*October 27th, morning*

Manny settles in the kitchen After pouring himself some Tea.

"Mimi do have that list of AEGIS approved venues for me?" Manny says, replying to a text from his mother and 3 notifications immediately going off.

"Also do you know where Aeryn is? I think Yuki and Drake have left for Uni already."

----------


## big teej

*But Wait, There's More!*

Raphael grins at Seraph.  "I just learned something really interesting I thought you should know about.  It seems"  He says, drawing out the word, "That one of my, uh, 'people' has been up to no good and is making vampire-demon hybrids.  I've been asked, personally mind you, to do something kinda permanent and violent about that."  

He shrugs again.  "I could handle it myself if I had to.  But _gosh_ it'd be nice if you could see your way around loosing a few of our teammates to tag along.  You know, at least the ones who already know."  

Raphael takes off the mask and says more seriously.  "I already have a name, an address, and-" the vampire's expression sours "-Permission, to deal with it.  I get that collecting this rogue demon stone takes precedence, but I think this could be an even bigger threat if we leave it alone.  The demons have some kinda plan, I don't think these hybrids are anything like as methodical."  

"If he doesn't put up a fight, I'd appreciate being allowed to handle this internally."  Raphael adds as an afterthought.  

*Stand To:*

Raphael emerges onto the rooftop, mirror shades in place and a silver baggie in hand.  He offers the dragon a cheeky grin if it deigns to notice his presence, but otherwise says nothing.

----------


## Roguewolf

> Manny smiles and peeks one eye out from under his arm. "Keep striving. You'll find it. Promise."
> 
> Manny lift his arm as the sun is shaded by the Large Dragon.  Manny let out a low whistle. "Ain't he a beaut." He says, doing his best aussie accent.
> 
> Manny, catching John's eye, lifts his shirt enough for him to see the AEGIS-issued polymer vest before sitting up and straightening his jacket. 
> 
> "Isn't my normal style but I'll make due." He says with a smile before throwing his arm around John.


Keith nodded and smiled slightly, a bit more uplifted. "Yeah.... eventually. Thanks, Manny."




> *October 30th, Rooftop*
> Stella, Sidney, Ryker, and Aeryn emerge from the door. 
> 
> The sorceress takes off her hat and whispers to it before thick smoke flows out and across the open portion of the roof. It flows up and coalesces into a large black dragon that lets out a low growl as he surveys his surroundings. 
> 
> Ryker and Sidney nod a greeting to the dragon, while Aeryn stays behind them.





> John inclined his head to Jaal as he arrived on the roof. _Its an honor to see you again_, he projected as he scanned the group, making sure Manny had not forgotten his armor.


As all the others come out onto the roof, Keith half waves at them, and nods his head at Jaal as he appears. _So cool!!_ Keith found himself thinking as Stolas gave him a side eye. _"Master, you mean to tell me that you know two dragons now?! And what's not cool about a raven? I fit perfectly with tomorrow's theme!"_

Keith just shook his head as he looked up at Jaal.

"Glad to meet you finally, Jaal." Keith looks over and walks up to Aeryn.

"You ok bud?"

When John and Raphael come up, Keith nods to them both.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Roof*
I see, Seraph says. He looks over at the sword again. As much as you already know, I dont mind telling you. Yes He and five other angels are the first in the line of Erelim, the mortal angels. Zaphriel is as far back as I can trace my lineage. From there, every first born child is always a son and inherits his power. The sword is passed down when Zaphriel indicates that he is ready for the next wielder.

The angels eyes grow a little distant and his voice quiets. Ive only had his sword for a little under ten years, but hes only ever spoken to me once, when I had a moment of weakness and anger. Ever since then, hes been quiet. He sometimes acknowledges me, like he did you, when I speak to him, but other than that, he is silent.

*Manny, West Side Kitchen* 
Another notification pops up as Mimi sends him the list of three venues, two located not too far from West Side, and one over in East Side, to his phone. Aeryn is downstairs in the gym with Ryker and Sidney, the AI replies. 

*John, Matsumotos* 
Emi bows to to Matsumoto and says her goodbyes to him before taking Johns hand and leaving the restaurant. _Youre a good man, John. Thank you._ 

_Yes, Kylie very bluntly told him last night that shes dating Zack,_ Emi replies as they walk down the sidewalk, hand in hand. _I hope hes taking it okay._ She perks up as John mentions Mannys plans. _A party for all the teams? That sounds fun. I wouldnt mind attending with you. It would be good for everyone to meet if they can._

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, West Side Kitchen* 
> Another notification pops up as Mimi sends him the list of three venues, two located not too far from West Side, and one over in East Side, to his phone. Aeryn is downstairs in the gym with Ryker and Sidney, the AI replies.


As the Notification comes through from Mimi, Manny stands up and walking towards the Gym, showing his phone to the nearest camera he can see. "Nice. That's Funny." 

Manny finishes typing up his responses as he's hitting the entrance to the Gym. "Morning all. Aeryn, a moment? I need Kenzie's number."

----------


## PK-Leon

*October 26th, Izzys Apartment*




> Yeah, I do, Izzy says with a smile. I still cant believe I have a hero on my couch. Do you like it? Being on the provisional team, I mean?


"I'm still trying to process how I ended up on your couch tonight but I'm _definitely_ not complaining about it." He admits with playfulness in his voice as shifts his position on the couch to sit a bit closer to Izzy.

"But to answer your question..." He pauses to consider his experiences at West Side over the last few months, only needing a couple of seconds to formulate an opinion. "Yeah, I do. The difference between training under Red Light and working with a team is like night and day. There's a ton of rules and restrictions you have to follow in addition to making the entire team dynamic work but it's all relatively easy when everyone's on the same wavelength ya know?"

*October 30th, Living Room*




> The illusions behind Stolas show a dark haired man with icy blue eyes thats close to Rykers height and build, and a taller man with long black hair thats pulled up into a bun at the back of his head. The other man has hazel eyes and a build like Drakes.


Louis studies the pair of the criminals in detail up until the moment the illusion is dropped. He elects to keep any further comments to himself uncharacteristically as Harbinger dismisses the team and asks Mimi to compile any available information regarding the two brothers under a new entry in his rogues gallery when he departs.

*October 30th, Rooftop*

Louis looses a heavy sigh in annoyance as he finishes inspecting his bike and begrudgingly makes his way up to the rooftop in time for the team's departure.

"Somehow I'm not the last one here." He says as he surveys the roof. "Everyone else ready?" The hero asks aloud, looking around the group before his coming to stop at Stella. "So what's our riding situation anyway? I was going to fly United but our guardian angel said this would be safer..." His eyes narrow slightly. "Somehow." Louis adds with a whisper.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis, Izzys Apartment* 
Im not complaining either, Izzy says with a flirty smile. Who all is on your team anyway? Have you been on the same wavelength with everyone?

_October 27th_
*Manny, West Side Gym*
As Manny enters the gym, he spots Aeryn and Sidney on the mats, with Ryker watching over the two of them off to the side. Sidney is currently laying on her back underneath Aeryn, but has the alien locked in a full Nelson. 

You gotta break her grip, Aeryn. Use your elbows, Ryker says before he takes a drink from a large water bottle and looks up at Manny. Hes a little busy. Why do you need her number?

_October 30th_
*Raphael* 
Seraphs eyes widen just a bit before he nods. Thanks for bringing it to me before you headed out. Who did you want to bring? And when did you want to go?

*West Side Roof*
Jaal growls again as Stella pats his side before he lays down on the roof. His red eyes flick over to Raphael and his lip curls slightly. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

Jaals head inclines, ever so slightly, as he moves his gaze over to John. 


Aeryn nods before he gets a little closer to Keith to whisper to him. He reminds me of something back home. Theyve killed a lot of my people.

A few moments after Louis arrives, Drake, Yuki, and Seraph emerge from the door as well. 

Stella nods to Louis. Jaal has agreed to carry part of the team. Ill cast a spell over everyone that rides to slow down their fall so that they can jump onto the warehouse.

I can also fit two people on my back in my cockatrice form, Yuki offers. Though maybe John should ride so that he can watch over the battlefield.

If you guys want to hit hard and fast, one of you can blast a hole through each of the roofs, Seraph suggests. Also, Harbinger wanted me to mention that John is going to be Team Leader on this operation.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> As Manny enters the gym, he spots Aeryn and Sidney on the mats, with Ryker watching over the two of them off to the side. Sidney is currently laying on her back underneath Aeryn, but has the alien locked in a full Nelson. 
> 
> You gotta break her grip, Aeryn. Use your elbows, Ryker says before he takes a drink from a large water bottle and looks up at Manny. Hes a little busy. Why do you need her number?


"I'm planning to throw a Halloween Party for the all Provisional teams in the city and I wanted to invite her personally."  Manny says, Tilting his head looking at Aeryn and Sidney grapple. He walks over and squats down just outside flailing limb range.

"Bit of advice If you think you can learn it on the fly: Lock your hands, place them on your face, Then try to touch your elbows in front of your face. If you can do it in a smooth motion You should out in a flash."




> _October 30th_
> *West Side Roof*
> Jaal growls again as Stella pats his side before he lays down on the roof. His red eyes flick over to Raphael and his lip curls slightly. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> Jaals head inclines, ever so slightly, as he moves his gaze over to John. 
> 
> ...


Manny smiles wide. "Congrats, mate. Let's make this a successful first outing, right? On your word, Lead."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *West Side Roof*
> Jaal growls again as Stella pats his side before he lays down on the roof. His red eyes flick over to Raphael and his lip curls slightly. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> Jaals head inclines, ever so slightly, as he moves his gaze over to John. 
> 
> ...


_October 30th_
*West Side Roof*

Keith and Stolas both watch as Jaal changes his gave but don't see much change other than the lip curling at Raph.

*Spoiler: Nothing to see here*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *5* 1d6o6+2 *7*
Notice: 1d8o8+4 *5* 1d6o6+4 *6*



He nods as Aeryn moves closer and explains his aversion to the dragon. With an eyebrow raised, he started to wonder what the 'dragons' on Aeryn's homeworld were like. Granted, far more deadly than he'd like to admit, even having sparred with Grayson. He had some control when he wanted, but that dragon in his head..... Keith wouldn't forget dodging ice for his life. Might have actually come in handy for talking with the Ice Queen of Iron Station.

"I see. That makes sense though." Keith said glancing back at the dragon and continuing to whisper to Aeryn. "Honestly glad he's on our side now at least. I'm sorry that they've killed a lot of your people. What are they called?"

At Louis's comment, Keith couldn't help but chuckle a bit. "Can't beat the customer service of Delta though."

Keith tilted his head and looked over at John when he was called as the Team Lead for the mission. It made sense of course. He knew about the stones, and demons, had the knowledge and sense around a battlefield. Suited him fine, he didn't want to be put in a leadership spot.

_"Master?"_ Stolas started to voice his opinions in Keith's mind. _"Should I disappear for the mission or stick around a bit? Also, it seems as though you are slightly concerned. What is troubling you?"_

Keith glanced over at Stolas as he shared his thoughts though their link. _Just a lot on my mind. Funeral yesterday, and just makin' sure everyone survives this. I'll...... explain more later. May want to stay out and help be an eye in the sky, since you do look like a regular raven most of the time. And can help with illusions on the support team. Though, you're only fighting if necessary, ok?_

Stolas mock saluted. _"Understood, young master."_

Regardless, Keith grinned and nodded at John. "Congratulations are in order." Keith stood at the ready for the orders.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Roof*
> I see, Seraph says. He looks over at the sword again. As much as you already know, I dont mind telling you. Yes He and five other angels are the first in the line of Erelim, the mortal angels. Zaphriel is as far back as I can trace my lineage. From there, every first born child is always a son and inherits his power. The sword is passed down when Zaphriel indicates that he is ready for the next wielder.
> 
> The angels eyes grow a little distant and his voice quiets. Ive only had his sword for a little under ten years, but hes only ever spoken to me once, when I had a moment of weakness and anger. Ever since then, hes been quiet. He sometimes acknowledges me, like he did you, when I speak to him, but other than that, he is silent.


It sounds like he only speaks when you are in desperate need of guidance. Once in a decade is a pretty impressive run, John said with a smile. Even for an _Erelim_. That said, I can understand the desire to speak with him and have him respond. Even after you have been chosen, it can be helpful to be reminded you were.

John blushed as he wondered if he was speaking more to himself than Seraph at the moment.




> *John, Matsumotos* 
> Emi bows to to Matsumoto and says her goodbyes to him before taking Johns hand and leaving the restaurant. _Youre a good man, John. Thank you._


As John blushed at the compliment, he wondered if he would ever grow sufficiently accustomed to her that even the most offhand positive comment like that caused his stomach to flutter and his spirits soar. He decided that blushing slightly less often might have its benefits but he did not mind the giddiness Emi drew out of him so effortlessly.




> _Yes, Kylie very bluntly told him last night that shes dating Zack,_ Emi replies as they walk down the sidewalk, hand in hand. _I hope hes taking it okay._ She perks up as John mentions Mannys plans. _A party for all the teams? That sounds fun. I wouldnt mind attending with you. It would be good for everyone to meet if they can._


_Its hard to tell how he is taking it, John responded. Hes been keeping to himself  not that I have had a lot of chances to interact with him. Manny mentioned this morning that he was trying to take him under his wing. Since I have been decommissioned as his wingman, he may be looking to recruit Keith.

He also mentioned this morning he wanted me to ask if you could help out with the party in a small way. Our team has had no contact with North Side and Manny is set on getting an invite to them. By any chance, would we be able to pass the word to them through you? Given what Seraph mentioned this morning when Keith was revealing that his uncle wanted him to secure a meeting with Coldfront as a part of his training as Crowe, I suspect you would have a greater chance of success in reaching them than Ian might.
_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny smiles wide. "Congrats, mate. Let's make this a successful first outing, right? On your word, Lead."


*Spoiler: Paying his respects*
Show

Noticing Jaals acknowledgement: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *9*

John offered a small smile to Jaal in return, pleased to know at least one dragon appeared to be as on his side as one could hope for in a dragon. 


Lead? John asked, doing a double take between Manny and Seraph, cutting short his response to Mannys question. You have three heroes who have held that title officially here to choose from and you go with the consultant?

The joke was honest but also honestly covered a moment of concern. He was just a consultant  attached to whatever team AEGIS felt needed him more right now but specifically partnered with a field agent rather than a provisional team. Somehow, that offended his sensibilities.

It wasnt just the violation of the or chart that gave him pause. His appointment made him keenly aware that he had been enjoying being outside the chain of command  getting to associate with it without being placed in it. Now, that freedom had been replaced by responsibility and he was not sure that he liked it.

It was much more difficult to maintain a mysterious, inscrutable air when you were supposed to explain things to those who were following you.

It did, however, neatly sidestep the question of priority and precedence between South and West  although none of them had been hung up over following Drake or Raphaels leads in the last few missions. 

Almost as if it were working to counter his sense of things, his memory dredged up his conversation with Ayern on Sunday, when he pointed out that assignment to a provisional team  on a consulting basis or not  was a chance and a place for them each to learn about themselves, their potential, and about their roles.

Now, apparently, it was time for him to learn about his relationship to and potential for leadership.

He still didnt like it.

Wish me luck, he said, looking around. If everyones ready, lets mount up and go.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Roof*
The angel shakes his head. For me, maybe. My dad and Zaphriel would talk often, at least thats what he told me. I think Zaphriels angry or at least disappointed in me, after what happened. His eyes grow distant and John can see shame there.   It wasnt too long after the sword was passed down to me. I acted in a manner unbecoming of an angel.

He blinks the memory away and takes a deep breath. There are times that I wish I could ask him for advice, but I suppose I at least have my uncle for that.

*Manny, West Side Gym*
Using Mannys advice, Aeryn breaks free, only for Sidney to maneuver him into an arm bar. Shes careful with the pressure shes exerting on his elbow over her hip, making sure not to hurt him and giving him and chance to figure out how to get out without just using his superior strength. 

A party, hmm? Ryker says, raising an eyebrow. Am I invited too?

*John, Bastion College* 
Emi glances over at John as they walk. _Youre right about that. Ill text Nova, their Team Leader, and see if shell float the idea to Coldfront. Do you know where or when this party will be? I kind of doubt that Coldfront will let all six of them come they may have to draw straws for who has to miss for patrols, but she might let half of them out of the night._

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> Using Mannys advice, Aeryn breaks free, only for Sidney to maneuver him into an arm bar. Shes careful with the pressure shes exerting on his elbow over her hip, making sure not to hurt him and giving him and chance to figure out how to get out without just using his superior strength. 
> 
> A party, hmm? Ryker says, raising an eyebrow. Am I invited ]


Manny sighs as he watches Aeryn get put in another hold before he looks over at Ryker. 
"Of course you're invited. Just don't get yourself into any trouble, mate." Manny says, darting his eyes to Sidney before looking back at him.

"I'm trying to help Keith and his old mate from East Side bounce back from a little heartbreak.  If I can put a genuine smile on their faces Saturday, I'll consider it to be a huge success." 

"When you guys are done i need help selecting a venue something spacious  but not so big 25-30 people cant fill it. Maybe some nooks and crannies tucked away for some... fraternization." Manny says, with a glint in his eye.

"Here are the Options Mimi sent me. What do you think?" Manny says, showing his phone to Ryker.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, West Side Roof*
> The angel shakes his head. For me, maybe. My dad and Zaphriel would talk often, at least thats what he told me. I think Zaphriels angry or at least disappointed in me, after what happened. His eyes grow distant and John can see shame there.   It wasnt too long after the sword was passed down to me. I acted in a manner unbecoming of an angel.
> 
> He blinks the memory away and takes a deep breath. There are times that I wish I could ask him for advice, but I suppose I at least have my uncle for that.


I suspect we mortals have gotten a lot of messages garbled over time, John said carefully, wondering if the title applied to him or not, but one thing that is generally agreed upon is grace and forgiveness. Its left a little vague as to how long the period of contrition lasts, of course, but disappointment is not the same as condemnation. I have faith that, if you really needed him, Zaphriel would be there for you  as you have been there for those of us who you have taken under your wing.

The pun, this time, was intended. 

*Spoiler: The Height of Somthing*
Show

Comforting an Angel?: 2d6+1 *9*





> *John, Bastion College* 
> Emi glances over at John as they walk. _Youre right about that. Ill text Nova, their Team Leader, and see if shell float the idea to Coldfront. Do you know where or when this party will be? I kind of doubt that Coldfront will let all six of them come they may have to draw straws for who has to miss for patrols, but she might let half of them out of the night._


_Were still looking at locations that can accommodate mixing a bunch of people who are trying to keep secret identities with ones who arent or cant. I, at least, now have cover showing up on your arm. Manny came up with this idea last night  so things are still coming together. We, well, I, wanted to make sure you were okay with being the contact person to North Side._ 

He smiled at her again._ Seraph suggested Keith approach your father about getting an interview with Coldfront. Is she really as bad as she sounds?_

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, West Side Roof*
The angel closes his eyes and lets out another deep breath before he shakes his head and smiles at John. This is the second rooftop chat weve had, and also the second time that youve offered me words of wisdom. Thank you, John, he finishes simply. 

Seraph stands, picking up his sword. Well, I think its time for me to try to get a little sleep. Its been a long night.

*Manny, West Side Gym*
Rykers expression tightens a little as he glances over at Sidney. You dont need to worry about that, he says quietly before he looks at Mannys choices of venue. 

The one over in East Side is definitely the nicest. I remember Drake was impressed when he went over there for some kinda party for his dad.

*John, Bastion Gate*
_I see_, Emi says. _Like I said, I dont mind texting Nova. We get along pretty well._ 

The psychic nods in response to Johns question. _Some of the other Leads call her the Ice Queen for a reason, and its not just because of her powers. She is a great leader, if a little too hands on, for her team, but she also hand picks all of them. And it is very true that she isnt fond of men. I dont think that shell grant Keith an interview just because. That would be hard for Seraph or Harbinger, even if they had a good reason._ 

The two of them come to the gate and Emi looks over at John as she regretfully slips her hand from his. _I guess this is where we part, for now._ 

_October 30th_
*West Side Roof*
Both Drake and Louis are on strike teams, Seraph says. Youre up, John. Youve got this.

Aeryn floats up and zooms off into the clouds above. He pauses when hes high enough, waiting for the rest of the team. 

Stella gives a Raphael a quick smile as she climbs up between Jaals shoulders, followed by Drake. The sorceress whispers two more spells, making her dragon go see through visible only to those who she wanted him to be. 

Ryker gives Sidney a kiss on the forehead before he follows Drake onto the dragons back. Jaal waits for Louis before opening his wings and taking off into the sky after Aeryn. 

Yuki shifts to her cockatrice form and offers John her wing to help him into her back before following her teammates.

The flight is short, and the cloud cover is thick, blocking off line of sight of the heroes from the ground. The two warehouse, surrounded by a tall chain link fence, stand a little ways away from others in the area. 

Theres two Crowns lounging against a pile of junk just inside the fence totally not guarding the gate. 

_Are we still wanting to go in through the roof?_ Aeryn asks over comms. _I can blast a hole through both, easy._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John, Bastion Gate*
> _I see_, Emi says. _Like I said, I dont mind texting Nova. We get along pretty well._ 
> 
> The psychic nods in response to Johns question. _Some of the other Leads call her the Ice Queen for a reason, and its not just because of her powers. She is a great leader, if a little too hands on, for her team, but she also hand picks all of them. And it is very true that she isnt fond of men. I dont think that shell grant Keith an interview just because. That would be hard for Seraph or Harbinger, even if they had a good reason._ 
> 
> The two of them come to the gate and Emi looks over at John as she regretfully slips her hand from his. _I guess this is where we part, for now._


_For now,_ John replied, giving her hand an affectionate squeeze before she let it go, _but for less time than we had expected earlier today  which helps a little. And you know how to reach me. Ill be by at 7:30, then._ 

John tried not to watch her walk all the way away as he made for the library. It wasnt until he pulled out his phone, however, that he was able to break his gaze away from her. 

*Spoiler: Text to Raphael*
Show

Could you spare some time for me in about an hour? There are a few things that I need to go over with you in private  a statement that sounds more ominous than it is. But I do need some of your insight into a couple of things.

Would you prefer to meet on the roof or in the basement?





> _October 30th_
> *West Side Roof*
> Both Drake and Louis are on strike teams, Seraph says. Youre up, John. Youve got this.
> 
> Aeryn floats up and zooms off into the clouds above. He pauses when hes high enough, waiting for the rest of the team. 
> 
> Stella gives a Raphael a quick smile as she climbs up between Jaals shoulders, followed by Drake. The sorceress whispers two more spells, making her dragon go see through visible only to those who she wanted him to be. 
> 
> Ryker gives Sidney a kiss on the forehead before he follows Drake onto the dragons back. Jaal waits for Louis before opening his wings and taking off into the sky after Aeryn. 
> ...


Dee conjured another seeing lens, hoping for some last-minute intelligence before determining their final action based on who was in which building.

*Spoiler: Spell casting!*
Show

Heightened Senses: Eagle Eye (1), Infravision (1), Low Light Vision (1), Spatial Sense (+2)  X-Ray Vision, unable to see through water.

Spell casting  Lens of Seeing Spell: 1d12o12+2 *12* 1d6o6+2 *3*

Notice Roll to see who is in the buildings: 1d10o10 *7* 1d6o6 *4*
One Bennie Spent to Reroll  +4 to Notice and -4 power penalty cancels each other out.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> Rykers expression tightens a little as he glances over at Sidney. You dont need to worry about that, he says quietly before he looks at Mannys choices of venue. 
> 
> The one over in East Side is definitely the nicest. I remember Drake was impressed when he went over there for some kinda party for his dad.


Manny looks at the place over with more discernment.

"Hmm... 'Arcadia Glen' This could Definitely work. Mimi, Please secure the venue."  Manny says, sending the listing to John.  

"Now then, Aeryn... Should I be helping him?" Manny asks to Ryker.

"This seems to be training and I don't want to assist too much, but he looks a little... stuck."

----------


## Roguewolf

*October 30th
West Side Roof*

Keith raises his hood and floats up off the roof and into the sky after Aeryn with Stolas behind them. The raven is ready to cast an illusion to hide anyone else on support as needed.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, West Side Gym*
Venue acquired, Mimi says. 

Ryker looks over at Aeryn, whos struggling to find a way out of Sidneys hold without just overpowering her. Hes not so good with his hand to hand skills, so were workin on those. Hes supposed to be tryin to figure out how to get out of these holds without relying on brute force since he can lose his powers at night if he doesnt charge up during the day. 

The former villain gets a little closer to Manny and lowers his voice. Aeryn has trouble with fightin girls that arent on the team, too. So I thought maybe workin with Sidney would help him out with that.

The alien attempts to maneuver, but Sidney is able to counter by wrapping her legs around Aeryns shoulder and neck in a triangle choke. Aeryn immediately taps out with his free hand on the mat. Sidney releases him and he rolls away from her and rubs his neck. 

How do you know how to do all that? he asks her as he stands. 

Sidney smiles as Aeryn offers his hand to help her to her feet as well. Lots of practice. I have a blue belt in Krav Maga a martial art, she explains at his look of confusion. My papa thought if I was going to learn discipline and self defense, I should learn something thats supposed to have practical applications. Ive also practiced a lot with Ryker.

_October 30th_
*Over the Warehouses*
Through his lens, John sees several people milling about inside each warehouse, which is full of crates, shelving, and pallets. A rusty forklift sits in the middle of the warehouse floor in the warehouse on the right. 

Theres a trailer backed up to the second warehouse that holds several newer looking crates with guns inside. 

Theres no sign of Mirko or Kris.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> Venue acquired, Mimi says. 
> 
> Ryker looks over at Aeryn, whos struggling to find a way out of Sidneys hold without just overpowering her. Hes not so good with his hand to hand skills, so were workin on those. Hes supposed to be tryin to figure out how to get out of these holds without relying on brute force since he can lose his powers at night if he doesnt charge up during the day. 
> 
> The former villain gets a little closer to Manny and lowers his voice. Aeryn has trouble with fightin girls that arent on the team, too. So I thought maybe workin with Sidney would help him out with that.
> 
> The alien attempts to maneuver, but Sidney is able to counter by wrapping her legs around Aeryns shoulder and neck in a triangle choke. Aeryn immediately taps out with his free hand on the mat. Sidney releases him and he rolls away from her and rubs his neck. 
> ...


Manny reflexively winces at the mention of Krav Maga. "Nasty bit of business, Krav Maga. Had an old teammate who loved to spar with me use it plenty. At any rate, The place has been booked so don't rough him up too badly, yeah?" Manny says with a wink to Sidney. 

"And now that you aren't being actively assaulted, could i please get that info?" Manny asks.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Over the Warehouses*
> Through his lens, John sees several people milling about inside each warehouse, which is full of crates, shelving, and pallets. A rusty forklift sits in the middle of the warehouse floor in the warehouse on the right. 
> 
> Theres a trailer backed up to the second warehouse that holds several newer looking crates with guns inside. 
> 
> Theres no sign of Mirko or Kris.


The Draganovs are not in, John broadcasts over comms. Brace yourself for the possibility that Kris handles rapid transport. Manny, if that truck begins to move, overload its electrical systems.

The truck has a supply of guns. That strike team should try and cut off access to it soon as possible. We appear to be too far up for me to sense any other targets.

Theres a rusty forklift in the same building the truck is backed up to in the center of the warehouse. Watch out for it being used as a defensive point or as something someone would drop on your head.

He really needed to get that image out of his head. 

He also needed to start putting agendas together for his dates. He had forgotten to get the advice he wanted from Emi about linking up minds. 

Heres your view of the place, John said, casting a spell. 

*Spoiler: Note to Self: Review ones notes to self!*
Show

Spellcasting: 1d12o12+2 *21* 1d6o6+2 *12*

Telepathy (2), Switchboard (+2) 
John can connect a dozen minds. 
John has cast all of the spells he can and has to drop a spell if he wants to cast another.
 

John projected the image to the team. 

_I will keep us mentally linked for as long as I can. If I need to drop this spell, we will go back to comms. 

Unless someone has some last minute recommendationsdeploy._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, West Side Gym*
No promises, Sidney replies with a slight smirk back to Manny. 

Aeryn waffles for a moment, rubbing the back of his head, before he looks at Manny apologetically. Kenzie always told me not to give out her number, so I cant. Sorry.

Its true, Ryker says with a shrug. She doesnt want her number given to anyone that she hasnt given it to personally. Shes kinda funny about stuff like that.

_October 30th_
*Above the Warehouses*
At Johns mark, Polaris dives down over the warehouse with the trailer attached and throw down a two handed fireball that instantly melts through the thin metal roof in a large circle big enough even for Jaal to get through if he needed to. He quickly does an about face and jets over to the other warehouse to do the same to it. 

Jaal dives down and levels out a few dozen feet over the warehouse. Ryker and Mercury wait for Miss Menagerie to cast her second spell to slow down their falls. The two of them hesitate for a moment, each hanging onto one of the dragons spines as they look down at their target. They glance at each other, before Mercury lets go and falls toward the hole in the roof of the second warehouse. Ryker curses under his breath before following his Team Leader. 

The two of them make it through the hole in the roof, and Polaris dives in after them. Theres loud yells from inside as the three of them get to work. 

Jaal continues on to the other warehouse to let Redline hop off as Miss Menagerie whispers her featherfall spell over him as well. He feels that same lightness as he did at the Summit safehouse, when theyd gone out the window. 

_Combat Begins!
Kings, Queens Crowe and Redline have Initiative!_

----------


## big teej

*Internal Affairs:*

_Chattin' with Seraph_
"Sure thing."  The vampire examines his boots closely for a few seconds.  "I don't think it'd be very... heroic to keep something that directly crossed over to, you know, the kinda... ongoing thing, to myself."  

He breathes out heavily and says "If you wanna pitch it as an AEGIS op and we bring everyone in, that could work, if you're worried about it, I mean.  Otherwise it might be best to limit it like I said before, that'd be Me, John, Louis, and Stella... I think."  

The vampire shrugs again.  "As for when?  I dunno, maybe we punt on that til after today?  It doesn't do us much good to plan back-to-back ops and half the people we need are bedridden or something."  

_Team Chat_

*Spoiler: Text Back to John:*
Show


The Roof would be better, as long as it's empty.   Just lemme know when. 




*External Affairs:*

_Who's Team Lead?_

Raphael reaches out to John on a private channel as the group starts to mount up.  He growls at the mage, "You don't get to pull an Elvira stunt, or something like _that_--" Raphael's eyes shoot to the brand on the back of John's hand "--While you're in charge.  I expect you to leave the stupid stuff to the stupid among us."  

Having said his bit, he takes to the skies as a pair of crows.  

*Spoiler: Label Shift!*
Show


Raphael thinks John is too self-sacrificing for his own good, to convinced he knows best.  Raphael thinks if that's true, John should act like it.  

Raphael attempts to shift John's Savior DOWN and his Superior UP 
Savior Down, Superior Up



_Necessary Evil:_

"Do we... _want_ the guns?"  Nightgaunt says back over the radio.  "I could do something pretty permanent about it pretty quick."  

Nightgaunt straightens as Aeryn punches holes in the ceilings of the target buildings.  He taps into the bottomless well of bloodthirsty power in the core of what passes for his soul.  His grip on the leash slips.  He feels the beast, the Predator, rise towards the surface, a bow-wave of rage before it.  Oily smoke and unreality lit by red lightning coruscates around his hands as his eye teeth stretch out, seeking a mercifully absent vulnerable neck.  

He clamps down on the beast, trying to force it back into the cage, a pang of guilt arcs through him when he realizes just how badly he wants to cut loose. 


Generate Burn: 8 - Gain 3 Burn, Mark 1 Condition. I choose Guilty!

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Above the Warehouses*
> At Johns mark, Polaris dives down over the warehouse with the trailer attached and throw down a two handed fireball that instantly melts through the thin metal roof in a large circle big enough even for Jaal to get through if he needed to. He quickly does an about face and jets over to the other warehouse to do the same to it. 
> 
> Jaal dives down and levels out a few dozen feet over the warehouse. Ryker and Mercury wait for Miss Menagerie to cast her second spell to slow down their falls. The two of them hesitate for a moment, each hanging onto one of the dragons spines as they look down at their target. They glance at each other, before Mercury lets go and falls toward the hole in the roof of the second warehouse. Ryker curses under his breath before following his Team Leader. 
> 
> The two of them make it through the hole in the roof, and Polaris dives in after them. Theres loud yells from inside as the three of them get to work. 
> 
> Jaal continues on to the other warehouse to let Redline hop off as Miss Menagerie whispers her featherfall spell over him as well. He feels that same lightness as he did at the Summit safehouse, when theyd gone out the window. 
> ...


_October 30th_
*Above the Warehouses*

Crowe floats above the warehouses with Stolas and the rest of the support team as they begin the assault. Both he and Stolas opt into the mental link that Dee sets up since someone had lost a bit of their power coming through the veil.

_"What would you have me do now as a plan, Dee?"_ Crowe projects to Dee. He eyes the opening in the roof.

OOC: Crowe is going on Hold.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text Back to John:*
> Show
> 
> 
> The Roof would be better, as long as it's empty.   Just lemme know when.


*Wednesday, October 27  The Warehouse Base Roof, 2:40*
John had arrived early enough for his 2:45 meeting with Raphael to make a cup of North African lime tea for himself and now stood looking out over the river. It would be the first time they had been able to speak privately for any length of time since Raphaels return from wherever he had gone between his disappearance at Amity Court. That moment was the beginning of the liminal period where his life before Emi overlapped with his life after meeting her  a period that stretched from his disappearance through the broken mission that resulted in Calvins death and concluded with his passing Mr. Shaws test at their meeting.

His funeral  and the funeral for Apexs husband  were the two primary activities over the next two days. Today still had two missions  the first with Emi and the second for her. 

Before those, however, was his interview with a vampire.

Still under a fortnight, Kelley, he reminded himself as he sipped his tea and listened for Mimis alert that Raphael had begun walking up the steps.

There was no question the two of them had much to cover  although it was not clear his mercurial friend would be ready for some of those conversations. It was possible that Raphael would not see a need to address his telling Stella that he was a vampire. That question would be entirely dictated by her reaction to him upon his return  a meeting he had not been privy to and, as a gentleman, would not ask about. 

How to handle Stellas sister  and her mother, for that matter, would be a different question.

*Spoiler: OOC Update  Johns Masks Advance*
Show

Johns Masks Advance: John rearranges his labels (+1 to Danger and -1 to Savior) and adds +1 to Superior.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> No promises, Sidney replies with a slight smirk back to Manny. 
> 
> Aeryn waffles for a moment, rubbing the back of his head, before he looks at Manny apologetically. Kenzie always told me not to give out her number, so I cant. Sorry.
> 
> Its true, Ryker says with a shrug. She doesnt want her number given to anyone that she hasnt given it to personally. Shes kinda funny about stuff like that.


Manny drops his head for a second. "Kinda funny, huh? Ah well, I guess I'll have to invite her personally like an _old-fashioned gentleman_." He drones sarcastically.

"Not my usual style but we'll play it straight this time. It's good to know you two are stand-up blokes for respecting her request. I'll head over to South Side and speak to her directly. Thanks for the help, team. and If you're ever looking to get some help Training, just let me know. I need only a few more Hours to complete my AEGIS CI cert."

----------


## PK-Leon

*October 26th, Izzy's Apartment*




> Im not complaining either, Izzy says with a flirty smile. Who all is on your team anyway? Have you been on the same wavelength with everyone?


"So there's Nightgaunt, Go-", Louis starts, beginning his rollcall on instinct only to come to a sudden top before the next name escapes his lips. "Actually, it's... kinda complicated." He looks away from Izzy for a moment and takes a breath, masking his attempt to keep his emotions in check by appearing to gather his thoughts.

"Our normal line up consists of Nightgaunt, Goldheart, Sharpshooter, and yours truly. _However_ the team's recently gained a consultant in the form of Dee in addition to two new members, Crowe and Izulu. Their assignments are permanent apparently. On top of that we've teamed up with part of South Side, which means you might catch glimpses of us working with Mercury, Zodiac, Polaris, and Vitriol."

"I tend to butt heads with Nightgaunt and Goldheart every now and then but there's never any hard feelings between us, usually. You probably you go through something similar with your band yeah?"

*October 30th, Above the Warehouses*




> Jaal dives down and levels out a few dozen feet over the warehouse. Ryker and Mercury wait for Miss Menagerie to cast her second spell to slow down their falls. The two of them hesitate for a moment, each hanging onto one of the dragons spines as they look down at their target. They glance at each other, before Mercury lets go and falls toward the hole in the roof of the second warehouse. Ryker curses under his breath before following his Team Leader.
> 
> The two of them make it through the hole in the roof, and Polaris dives in after them. ThereÂs loud yells from inside as the three of them get to work.
> 
> Jaal continues on to the other warehouse to let Redline hop off as Miss Menagerie whispers her featherfall spell over him as well. He feels that same lightness as he did at the Summit safehouse, when theyd gone out the window.



Redlines slides his goggles down over his eyes as he feels the foreign sensation wash over his body. He nods to Menagerie before leaping off of the dragon onto the warehouse ground below. The hero is enveloped by a flash of white light as soon as he touches down. When the light dissipates, Redline can be seen standing back to back with his double as he takes a quick glance around the building to assess what he's dealing with.

"Let's make this quick." He says to himself.

"I'll be on comms if anyone needs me." The double informs the team.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Redline leaps down into the warehouse slowed by Menagerie's featherfall spell!
Redline creates a Duplicate!

Notice: 4 + 2 = 6!

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

_Wednesday, October 27th -- The Warehouse Base Roof, 2:47_

Raphael walks out onto the roof, glancing around to make sure it was just him and John.  He sidles up next the mage and hops up onto the parapet, settling down on his haunches so they can still see eye to eye. 

"What's on your mind, John?"  The vampire asks, looking out over their city.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> _Wednesday, October 27th -- The Warehouse Base Roof, 2:47_
> 
> Raphael walks out onto the roof, glancing around to make sure it was just him and John.  He sidles up next the mage and hops up onto the parapet, settling down on his haunches so they can still see eye to eye. 
> 
> "What's on your mind, John?"  The vampire asks, looking out over their city.


Emi, mostly, John deadpanned as he glanced to the side and offered Raphael a wry smile. But I didnt ask for a chance to talk to wax rhapsodic about her eyes.

Or legs. Or.

Focus, John. You can reconsider your life choices again later.

Last night was full of complications. You and I have to spend some time re-calibrating our definitions of safe date locations  although that may just be an issue of my misunderstanding vampiric culture. As you might imagine, I have a long list of questions about that  especially whether I was considered part of your territory or under your protection while we were at 5th Chapter.

John took a deep breath and turned to face his friend. All that will have to wait, however. You and I have something we are going to need to help Stella with. Something serious.

How much do you know about Cassie?

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael smiles and mimes a toast.  "Good answer."  He says.  

Raphael opens his mouth to address John's litany of concerns but clamps back up when he brings up Cassie and Stella. 

The vampire stares at the street below for long, empty seconds before nodding to himself and saying, "She tastes good, and she belongs to Feris."  

He turns to face John and shrugs.  "S'all I got.  Why?" 

Despite himself, Raphael can feel the irreverent mask he wears around his friends starting to slip into place.  It's facade matched by the grip on his unbeating heart that Stella might already be in danger, _again._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> Raphael smiles and mimes a toast.  "Good answer."  He says.  
> 
> Raphael opens his mouth to address John's litany of concerns but clamps back up when he brings up Cassie and Stella. 
> 
> The vampire stares at the street below for long, empty seconds before nodding to himself and saying, "She tastes good, and she belongs to Feris."  
> 
> He turns to face John and shrugs.  "S'all I got.  Why?" 
> ...


_Tastes_ good? John asks in real surprise before he half smiles and replies. Given your recent change in complexion, Im surprised you havent already figured this out already.

John didnt like using Montcrieffs trick on Raphael  act like you know then wait for the subjects response to confirm your suspicion via a tightening around the eyes or flare of the nostrils. But for both their safety, he needed to confirm that before he made his offer of assistance as needed. 

Cassie Woods is actually Callista Boudreaux. Shes Stellas older sister.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis, Izzys Apartment* 
Youre right about that, Izzy says. Me and Raine, the drummer, argue over stuff all the time, but were never serious about it. Most of the time its a timing thing with the band or our name, but I also tease her a lot about the crush she has on our saxophonist that shed never admit to.

Ray moves from Louis lap over to Izzys and she takes up the task of petting the cat. We have another show on Sunday night at the Machine Shop, if you wanna come. If you stick around, you can meet the rest of the band.

_October 27th_
*Manny, West Side Gym*
Id be up for a spar sometime, Ryker says, intrigued. Not that I need help, but I always like fightin somebody new. He looks over at Sidney. Whats today?

Sidney steals Rykers water bottle from him and takes a drink. Wednesday, I think.

Ryker turns his gaze to Aeryn. What time does she get back on Wednesdays?

The aliens gaze darts down to the mats as he thinks. Four? Pretty sure. I think Harbingers back at our base today, so he shouldnt have a problem with you being over there.

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Living Room*
We can keep it off the books if you think you four can handle it, Seraph replies. I dont have a problem with that.

Louis knows? He asks with a little surprise in his voice. 

*Team, Warehouses*
As Redline drops into the warehouse, he lands next to the dead forklift. A few shots ping off of it, but nothing connects with him. He and double spot at least three gang members with pistols trying to stay behind a few crates halfway between the forklift and the wall. 

Off to the left, hiding behind crates and shelving theres two more guys with rifles. One of them appears to be in charge as he shouts orders at the rest of them. 

From out of the trailer several more Crowns stream out, all armed with rifles. More bullets ping off the forklift as one of them fires at Redline, but hes able to duck out of the way. 

_Initiative:
9 of Spades The Crowns goons go!  and they all miss Redline
9 of Hearts, 7s Dee and Nightgaunt have Initiative!_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 26th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> As Redline drops into the warehouse, he lands next to the dead forklift. A few shots ping off of it, but nothing connects with him. He and double spot at least three gang members with pistols trying to stay behind a few crates halfway between the forklift and the wall. 
> 
> Off to the left, hiding behind crates and shelving theres two more guys with rifles. One of them appears to be in charge as he shouts orders at the rest of them. 
> 
> From out of the trailer several more Crowns stream out, all armed with rifles. More bullets ping off the forklift as one of them fires at Redline, but hes able to duck out of the way. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> ...


We want enough of the guns left that Iron Stations finest have evidence to work with. Please make sure that some of them have not been reduced to slag, if you would, Nightgaunt.

That Nightgaunt had not linked up was frustrating. Redline not getting linked up was baffling. There had been nothing in his records that indicated he was resistant to this kind of thing and it robbed up to three members of that strike team of the magical equivalent of a heads up display for the fight.

_As for you, Crowe, keep your eyes open for anything approaching so we know where we need the team to deploy. I cant imagine these gang heavies will pose too much of a problem for the two teams, John replied as he watched the action begin to unfold.

Watch your rear, Vitriol. You have one about to come around the stack of crates behind you.

Keep that storm brewing, Izulu. How much longer until you will be ready to release it._ 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

OOC: Dee goes on Hold.

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> Id be up for a spar sometime, Ryker says, intrigued. Not that I need help, but I always like fightin somebody new. He looks over at Sidney. Whats today?
> 
> Sidney steals Rykers water bottle from him and takes a drink. Wednesday, I think.
> 
> Ryker turns his gaze to Aeryn. What time does she get back on Wednesdays?
> 
> The aliens gaze darts down to the mats as he thinks. Four? Pretty sure. I think Harbingers back at our base today, so he shouldnt have a problem with you being over there.


"4's a bit off. I'm up for a bit of roughhousing now, provided an angel can come scrape us off the walls and fix us up." Manny says rolling his neck as a devilish grins slides across his face. 

"Please keep the face shots to a minimum, mate. My looks is all I've got."

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

_Rooftop_

Raphael's expression sours "I haven't fed on a person since I was like 9."  

He blinks a few times.  "Herwhatnow?"   He says flatly.  

The vampire looks at the street below for several moments, frowning.  "hm." 

He braces himself on one hand and re-situates himself so his feet dangle off the side of the building.  "Huh."  He says, his expression clearing. 

"Are you... of course you're sure.  I... don't really know what to do with that, John."  

The Vampire's eyes grow distant and guilt tugs at him.  "Does _she_ know?"  


_Seraph_

"Of course we can handle it.  Heck, _I_ could handle it."  Raphael says with a cheeky grin.  

"As for Louis, yeah, I told him.  I... don't think he believed me."  

*Now:*

Nightgaunt raises one talon and swipes at the air in front of him.  A ragged, bleeding gash opens up in reality, the interior of the warehouse can be seen within, distorted by heat-haze.  

"He looks important."  Nightgaunt muses to himself and steps through the hole in reality, emerging near the thug barking orders. 

"Say goodnight Gracie"  The Vampire says as he takes hold of the thug's essence.  It's thin, spindly, and under-developed, something he's not sure he would have noticed five days ago.  

He twists the thread around his talons and pulls.  


*Spoiler: I forgot this can kill people*
Show


Spends 1 Burn to _Move_

Shooting: 9,-1 8 hit with a raise

Damage: 11

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> _Rooftop_
> 
> Raphael's expression sours "I haven't fed on a person since I was like 9."  
> 
> He blinks a few times.  "Herwhatnow?"   He says flatly.  
> 
> The vampire looks at the street below for several moments, frowning.  "hm." 
> ...


I dont think either of them know, John replied gently, leaning against the parapet and studiously ignoring the logical disconnect between observing that Cassie tasted good and claiming he had not fed on anyone since he was nine.

They were separated when Stellas parents divorced. She was only about one at the time. Cassie moved north with her father to a small town just south of Chicago. He died in a car accident there.

He turned to Raphael. 

Something on the road spooked him, according to the police report. Cassies body was presumed to have been thrown from the car. Her trail only starts up again about a year ago when she rented an apartment here in Iron Station. She has two roommates and works at an Italian restaurant named Bernadis over on East Side. Emi and I are going to dinner there tonight and see what more we can learn.

Theres a police report involving her. She was listed as the victim of a crime but we dont know what it is. Mimi cant read it, which means AEGIS cant read it. 

As you can imagine, Emi and I found that more than a little curious and we decided we should try to find out a little more  for Stellas and Cassies sakes. The spiritual Tribunal I have been charged by to help the world has specifically told me to focus on the demons here in Iron Station rather than things like vampires and shadow casters.

And while I cannot explain why I found the two vampires at the end of the bar offensive, I didnt see anything at 5th Chapter that made me think I needed to intervene  with the notable exception of discovering Stellas presumed dead sister.

He frowned. It does bother me that it appears likely that her mother knew and did not reveal the secret. He shook his head. Its questions like that that make me think breaking this to Stella is going to be tricky and that you will need to be there for her.

John looked at Raphael seriously. Two other things you should know. First, Emi figured out what you are. Shes promised to be discrete about it, of course. Her father likely already knew. He accessed my full file before he arrived at our base on Sunday and it would not surprise me if he took a cursory glance at the other residents files.

Second, I felt it important to make an observation and an offer to you out of hearing of the others  one gentleman to another. Should things ever get out of hand with Stella and Seraph is not at hand, please remember that I know some healing spells and will not judge either of you for whatever consensual decisions you come to or if an accident were to occur.

It may be indiscrete of me to say that, but I did want you to know the offer was there.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*IzzyÂs Apartment*




> ÂYouÂre right about that,Â Izzy says. ÂMe and Raine, the drummer, argue over stuff all the time, but weÂre never serious about it. Most of the time itÂs a timing thing with the band or our name, but I also tease her a lot about the crush she has on our saxophonist that sheÂd never admit to.Â


"It's probably about the number of X's in the band name isn't it?" Louis teases. "So even musicians have a thing for musicians? Is it obvious?"

"I was actually thinking about picking up an instrument, guitar maybe." He says, nodding toward the one leaning against the wall. "There's this really cute barista who works at Ashford's that I wanna get to know. I heard she plays the piano so maybe learning how to play something could open the door? Ray seemd to like the idea when I pitched it to him earlier."




> Ray moves from LouisÂ lap over to IzzyÂs and she takes up the task of petting the cat. ÂWe have another show on Sunday night at the Machine Shop, if you wanna come. If you stick around, you can meet the rest of the band.Â


"A show on Halloween night? I'll probably be on patrol looking out for kids and drunks buuuuut... The Machine Shop just so happens to be on our side of town so I could try to swing by to catch the last few songs of the set and meet the band before I have to leave. You guys performing in costumes?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis, Izzys Apartment*
Izzy rolls her eyes. Im fine with the name, but at least spell it normally! she huffs before she shrugs. Aidens cute, and hes a damn good player. I just think its funny because Raines sworn that shes only into girls, but its pretty obvious, at least to me, that shes got it bad for Aiden.

A cute barista, hmm? Izzy says, raising an eyebrow. I mean, I might be willing to help you learn, to catch her eye. Or I could probably talk to Jacob and see if hes willing to give you lessons. Hes a way better guitar player than me. And a lot more patient with newbies.

Well be dressed up, but not really in costume, she replies. I have a red burlesque dress Im planning on wearing. But they are having a costume contest at the Shop.

_October 27_
*Manny, West Side Gym*
Ryker looks like hes about to agree before Sidney attempts to peg him in the chest with his water bottle. He catches it as she shakes her head. _Somebodys_ still recovering from a concussion, she says. 

The doc said Id be fine by today, Ryker replies, waving off her concern. I feel pretty good, other than the hangover.

Sidney gives him a look, and Ryker sighs. You heard her, Im gonna have to pass, Manny. Maybe later this week.

Therell be plenty of time for you guys to spar later, when youre back at 100 percent, Sidney says, coming over to kiss her boyfriend on the cheek. I at least want you healed before you go getting hurt again.

Aeryns stomach growls loudly and Sidney smiles at him. What are you thinking for breakfast? Does a frittata sound good?

I dont know what that is, the alien replies in low, excited voice, but Ill try it.

She glances up at Manny. You had breakfast yet? I can make enough for the four of us.

_October 30th_
*Raphael, West Side Base*
Hes always seemed skeptical of stuff like that, Seraph replies. Let me know tomorrow when you decide to leave. If you could tell Mimi the address too, Id appreciate it.

*Team, Warehouses*
Zodiac drifts closer to Jaal so that Dee can float over to the dragon. _Im headed in,_ she says to him as she folds her wings and dives down through the hole. As she enters the warehouse, she shifts into her snake form midair. She crashes down in a circle around the forklift, protecting the two Redlines with her bulk. The shapeshifter swipes her tail and catches one of the goons by the trailer, throwing him into the wall with an angry hiss. 

Nightgaunts target collapses bonelessly as the vampire tanks out most of his blood. 

_Initiative:
6s Zodiac goes! She goes into the warehouse and takes out one goon!
4s Izulu has Initiative!
_

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

_Rooftop_

Seeing John's expression, Raphael tries to correct the record. "No, that's not what I meant--"  But the train of thought dies as John continues, and Raphael's increasingly puzzled expression evaporates when John mentions that he and Emi plan on trying to make contact with Cassie.  "Uh, No.  You're not."  He says.  

He swivels on his butt and hops off the ledge, standing to face John.  "You are absolutely, categorically, _not_ going to jeopardize my already tenuous acceptance in this community to satisfy an idle curiosity.  Besides, where do you get off meddling in her family's business?  If you're right, then her mom _obviously_ had good reasons for it."  

Raphael takes half a step towards John, mouth open to continue his tirade.  But something stops him and he settles back on his heels and closes his mouth. 

He takes a deep breath and exhales through his nose, not looking at John.  "If you _have_ to know, I can try to make some inquiries."  He hisses.  

He takes another deep breath, his shoulders slump and he turns away, looking over the city again.  He runs a pale hand through his even paler hair.  

"I..."  Raphael's expression sours again.  "If I'd known you were taking the most powerful psychic in Iron Station on a date, I wouldn't have suggested 5th Chapter."  

The vampire's eyes flick toward John then back toward the street.  "Probably." 

A shadow of his usual demeanor returns.  "It _is_ probably the safest place in Iron Station though, if it makes you feel any better."

That shadow is immediately dispelled by poorly hidden embarrassment to John's offer of 'first aid.'  "I.  Uhm.  I appreciate that."  

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Provoke John!
Game Master has foiled my attempts to Double Dip and I'm left with a failing 6

He might still find the words themselves actually persuasive, it just doesn't have a Move backing it up, oomph-wise.  




_Seraph_

"I'll do both of those things."  Raphael assures Seraph before turning and walking away. 

*Now:*

"Whoops."  Nightgaunt deadpans as the man drops.  

"He'll be fine."  He says to himself

"Probably."  

Nightgaunt turns toward the trailer, seeking out his next prey the nearest threat.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27_
> *Manny, West Side Gym*
> Ryker looks like hes about to agree before Sidney attempts to peg him in the chest with his water bottle. He catches it as she shakes her head. _Somebodys_ still recovering from a concussion, she says. 
> 
> The doc said Id be fine by today, Ryker replies, waving off her concern. I feel pretty good, other than the hangover.
> 
> Sidney gives him a look, and Ryker sighs. You heard her, Im gonna have to pass, Manny. Maybe later this week.
> 
> Therell be plenty of time for you guys to spar later, when youre back at 100 percent, Sidney says, coming over to kiss her boyfriend on the cheek. I at least want you healed before you go getting hurt again.
> ...


"Sounds lovely. It's not a proper English breakfast but I think it'll be fine." Manny says smiling at Sidney.

"I also know just the thing to smooth you out, Ryker. Have you right as rain." He says as he Start leading the crew back towards the Kitchen.

"Mimi do we have any potatoes?"




> _October 30th_
> 
> *Team, Warehouses*
> Zodiac drifts closer to Jaal so that Dee can float over to the dragon. _Im headed in,_ she says to him as she folds her wings and dives down through the hole. As she enters the warehouse, she shifts into her snake form midair. She crashes down in a circle around the forklift, protecting the two Redlines with her bulk. The shapeshifter swipes her tail and catches one of the goons by the trailer, throwing him into the wall with an angry hiss. 
> 
> Nightgaunts target collapses bonelessly as the vampire tanks out most of his blood. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> 6s Zodiac goes! She goes into the warehouse and takes out one goon!
> ...


Izulu nods at Dee's insistence and focuses on the tempest within him and manifests an infinitesimal amount into reality and the sky darkens and a rumble of thunder announces its awakening. Lightning seems to almost coat his Izulu's form as the storm gathers!
*Spoiler: OOC: I'm the Storm Coming*
Show

Izulu activates Flares and Burn: 8. Izulu generates 3 Burn and gains the Insecure condition.
Izulu activates Storm! Rounds until active: 5.
Izulu will hold a burn for shielding a Damaging attack at any Member of Support unit.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Seeing John's expression, Raphael tries to correct the record. "No, that's not what I meant--"  But the train of thought dies as John continues, and Raphael's increasingly puzzled expression evaporates when John mentions that he and Emi plan on trying to make contact with Cassie.  "Uh, No.  You're not."  He says.  
> 
> He swivels on his butt and hops off the ledge, standing to face John.  "You are absolutely, categorically, _not_ going to jeopardize my already tenuous acceptance in this community to satisfy an idle curiosity.  Besides, where do you get off meddling in her family's business?  If you're right, then her mom _obviously_ had good reasons for it."  
> 
> Raphael takes half a step towards John, mouth open to continue his tirade.  But something stops him and he settles back on his heels and closes his mouth. 
> 
> He takes a deep breath and exhales through his nose, not looking at John.  "If you _have_ to know, I can try to make some inquiries."  He hisses.  
> 
> He takes another deep breath, his shoulders slump and he turns away, looking over the city again.  He runs a pale hand through his even paler hair.  
> ...


John took a steadying breath as he listened to Raphael issue the kind of orders to him that would immediately have set the vampire off if anyone dared to give him similar orders. He reminded himself that Raphael had to worry about his place in the vampiric pecking order and if he and Emi upset that it would be more than a _faux pas_. It could result in challenges and public loss of face  a dangerous position to be in as the scion of a fallen house. Like Zylas, he was a potential target not only for his direct enemies in whatever political games were played in the vampiric community. He was a potential target of every group that might want to earn some points with a house that wouldnt mind some plausible deniability when it came to dealing with one who openly practiced magics forbidden to his kind.

But just as he had not made the connection between the taste of Cassies blood and Stellas blood, he had not made all of the connections before him now.

While I concede I am curious, this isnt about idle curiosity, Raphael, John explained carefully. This is about learning who is and can keep information from us. Im more than happy to back off if the answer is need-to-know and I dont. It wouldnt be the first time I have had to do so and I suspect it wont be the last. But in this case, its a local police report that is being blocked from us and what is being block impacts my friend and your girlfriend. This isnt the kind of thing we should keep from Stella and she is going to want to know what is in that report, as it may begin to explain the gap in years between her sisters mysterious disappearance in Illinois and reappearance here  at this, of all possible moments.

If you want us to draw a hard line and drop it if we discover that it is Feris who has redacted almost the entirely of the police report, I can probably persuade Emi of that and hand the investigation over to you. But what we dont know is if it was him or if it was someone else  specifically, Matteo. He sidelined his mother and his sister and I want to make sure he hasnt tried to do the same with Cassie. 

I can appreciate your respecting his territory  if territory is the proper word, but finding out if Feris was holding something over Madame Bordreaux is going to have some pretty significant implications to our conflict with the greater demon possessing Matteo. Unless you covered that, knowing where the vampiric community stands in this is an important matter.

And we are going to need all the help we can get with Madame Bordreaux. AEGIS wants us to move her to a secure facility rather than here. That bothers me, for some reason, and the thought that Feris or whoever was there before him is pulling strings about her gives me pause.

John smiled. And, for the record, if I have any motivation for engaging in this, it is in solving a mystery with Emi and keeping her interested. For rather selfish reasons, Id rather she partner with me on this rather than someone else.

He grew serious again as he pulled out his phone. Given your concerns, I will offer an additional disclosure. Feris is an hedge fund manager. I will be continuing my investigation of him relative to his company. Having a century or more of experience is the kind of thing that will give you an edge in that field and that makes him a safer risk and potentially worth entrusting some portion of my foundations funds with him. The people conducting that research are looking at financials and his companys history. That will be a detailed investigation but wont apply to anything here.

*Spoiler: An almost sent text*
Show

Our plans for this evening may need to change. Raphael would like some time to make some discrete inquiries to make sure we dont inadvertently cause any ripples within his community. Ill keep you posted on what he uncovers.

We also want to gauge Stellas reaction.


John showed Raphael the text. 

I can hit send, if that is your preferred approach. We will have less information to offer Stella  unless you want me to try to make this evening a planned double date. That way, you can keep watch over things and make sure Emi and I do not overstep and we could observe Stella and Cassies reactions to one another.

Whats your call?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, South Side Base- 4pm*
Hello, Manny, a disembodied womans voice says as he enters South Side base. The tone is just slightly higher pitched than Mimis. Aeryn told me that you would be arriving around this time. My name is Ava. I am South Sides AI. Kenzie and Wolf are currently downstairs in the gym. Harbinger is up in his office.

_October 30th_
*Team, Over the Warehouses*
_Dee,_ Sidney says through comms, _somethings wrong. My birds hay M- int-ence._ She cuts out completely as the same break in reality happens in the sky above the two warehouses as the Volta Memorial, like a broken window pane. 

From out of the fracture, a black, tentacle-headed creature descends. It flares its wings to catch itself and they shimmer as a powdery substance falls off them, like a moths. 

*Spoiler: John- Occult TN 8*
Show

That thing is a Lesser Demon, an _unveonp_ an ambush predator from the 2nd plane that usually digs itself a hole with its legs and grabs nearby prey. 

*Spoiler: TN 10*
Show

If provoked, it has poison in the spines that tip its tentacles, and the shimmery substance on its wings can cause paralysis if breathed in. It can also cause a nasty electric shock if it charges up enough static with its wings.



_Initiative:
Danger Sense prevents the demon from gaining a surprise round!
Initiative Resets!
Kings Redline has Initiative!_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, South Side Base- 4pm*
> Hello, Manny, a disembodied womans voice says as he enters South Side base. The tone is just slightly higher pitched than Mimis. Aeryn told me that you would be arriving around this time. My name is Ava. I am South Sides AI. Kenzie and Wolf are currently downstairs in the gym. Harbinger is up in his office.


"Good Afternoon, Ava. Thank you for letting me know. " Manny says smiling at the closest camera.

He makes his way towards the Gym and knocks before he pokes his head in.

"Hope I'm not interrupting."

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment*




> A cute barista, hmm? Izzy says, raising an eyebrow. I mean, I might be willing to help you learn, to catch her eye. Or I could probably talk to Jacob and see if hes willing to give you lessons. Hes a way better guitar player than me. And a lot more patient with newbies.


"I'd appreciate the help either way." He flashes a smile. "Music's a bit out of my wheelhouse but I'm a pretty quick learner, I think."




> Well be dressed up, but not really in costume, she replies. I have a red burlesque dress Im planning on wearing. But they are having a costume contest at the Shop.


"Can't really pass up on an opportunity to see that now can I? Guess I'll have to find something different wear for Sunday night. My normal hero attire wouldn't count right? Not that it's particularly flashy anyway."

_October 30th_
*Team, Over the Warehouses*




> Zodiac drifts closer to Jaal so that Dee can float over to the dragon. Im headed in, she says to him as she folds her wings and dives down through the hole. As she enters the warehouse, she shifts into her snake form midair. She crashes down in a circle around the forklift, protecting the two Redlines with her bulk. The shapeshifter swipes her tail and catches one of the goons by the trailer, throwing him into the wall with an angry hiss.


"Thanks." The two heroes say to Yuki in unison. "There's plenty of forklift to go around if you need any cover." Redline offers.




> Dee, Sidney says through comms, somethings wrong. My birds hay M- int-ence. She cuts out completely as the same break in reality happens in the sky above the two warehouses as the Volta Memorial, like a broken window pane.
> 
> From out of the fracture, a black, tentacle-headed creature descends. It flares its wings to catch itself and they shimmer as a powdery substance falls off them, like a moths.


The two Redlines look up at they sky in tandem as reality actively breaks above them.

"What the hell is that thing?!" His double calls out over comms.

"Seriously?! Can we go _a day_ without seeing a demon? This city used to be normal!"

"Talking riverfolk aside, yeah I'd agree."

The duo shifts inside of Yuki's cover to fire off a volley of lasers at the Crowns emerging from the truck.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Redline (Original) fires an attack at two Crowns!
To Hit: 7-1= 6 (Non Lethal), 7-1= 6(Non Lethal)

Damage: 27, 20 Light Damage (Non Lethal)

Redline (Duplicate) fires an attack at two different Crowns!
To Hit: 4-1= 3 (Non Lethal), 3-1= 2 (Non Lethal)
Damage: That was just a warning shot... >_>

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Over the Warehouses*
> _Dee,_ Sidney says through comms, _somethings wrong. My birds hay M- int-ence._ She cuts out completely as the same break in reality happens in the sky above the two warehouses as the Volta Memorial, like a broken window pane. 
> 
> From out of the fracture, a black, tentacle-headed creature descends. It flares its wings to catch itself and they shimmer as a powdery substance falls off them, like a moths. 
> 
> *Spoiler: John- Occult TN 8*
> Show
> 
> ...


Everyone? John broadcast calmly over comms and telepathically as he floated up, I am having to drop my lens spell to initially contain the _unveonp_  an ambush predator from the 2nd Plane that has just been gated in. Support team, spread out. Louis: Acknowledge you are receiving.

*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Drake*
Show

_The comms are out, arent they?_


*Spoiler: The Occult and Spellcasting Stuff that Louis does not want to know about*
Show

Occult Roll: 1d12o12+2 *9* 1d6o6+2 *7*

Spellcasting Roll for the Sphere of Air: 1d12o12+2 *6* 1d6o6+2 *5*
Matter Control (Air) (6) Requires Material (-2) = 4
Barrier Toughness: 12


Johns mind swept east, searching out expertise he did not possess as he began to shape the air around the unvenp. The Sphere of Crystalized Air had been developed in the Middle Ages by a scholar researching the crystal spheres that he thought held the planets and fixed stars. While it failed in its goal to help explain the solar system, it was ideal to address his immediate needs.

*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Dr. Riviera*
Show

_Dr. Riviera? My apologies for the intrusion. This is Dee. Can you tell me what you know about unvelnp? One just materialized over the city and, while I know it is an ambush predator from the 2nd Plane, Im drawing a blank on what kind of attacks it makes once it has burrowed into place.

Im currently encompassing it in a Sphere of Crystalized Air to contain whatever powder is falling from its wings.

If youd like, I can project an image to you of the demon and the gate it came through._


*Spoiler: Telepathic message to Miss Menagerie*
Show

_Can you conjure a lens to keep an eye out on the warehouses? I am concerned the brothers will use this summoning as a cover for their arrival._


*Spoiler: Telepathic message to Jaal*
Show

_Can you please do a quick visual sweep of the area? Id like to know who is watching closely enough to try and drop this demon on us._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Over the Warehouses*
> _Dee,_ Sidney says through comms, _somethings wrong. My birds hay M- int-ence._ She cuts out completely as the same break in reality happens in the sky above the two warehouses as the Volta Memorial, like a broken window pane. 
> 
> From out of the fracture, a black, tentacle-headed creature descends. It flares its wings to catch itself and they shimmer as a powdery substance falls off them, like a moths. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> Danger Sense prevents the demon from gaining a surprise round!
> Initiative Resets!
> Kings Redline has Initiative!_





> Everyone? John broadcast calmly over comms and telepathically as he floated up, I am having to drop my lens spell to initially contain the _unveonp_  an ambush predator from the 2nd Plane that has just been gated in. Support team, spread out. Louis: Acknowledge you are receiving.
> 
> *Spoiler: The Occult and Spellcasting Stuff that Louis does not want to know about*
> Show
> 
> Occult Roll: 1d12o12+2 *9* 1d6o6+2 *7*
> 
> Spellcasting Roll for the Sphere of Air: 1d12o12+2 *6* 1d6o6+2 *5*
> Matter Control (Air) (6) Requires Material (-2) = 4
> ...


Crowe nods and responds telepathically. _"On it Dee!_

He flies a bit back away from Jaal over one of the roofs, observing the crystalized air wall Dee weaves around the demon. He then sends a message to Dee telepathically.

_"Guessing I shouldn't be punching a hole in that wall."_ Keith readies his hands for a blast should the demon break out. He glances around to see if he can spot anything else for a second.

*Spoiler: Notice*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *3* 1d6o6+2 *5*

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis, Izzys Apartment* 
Im not sure Delivery Boy would win the contest, she replies with a grin. I do like the coat though. Its comfy.

She glances at her guitar and then back at Louis. Tell you what, if youre free tomorrow, I get done practicing with the band at 4. Ill ask Jacob to stay and the two of us can get you started. Do you have a guitar to practice with at home? If not, Ill text Jake and see if you can borrow one of his old ones.

_October 27th_
*Manny, East Side Gym*
Wolf is standing about ten feet away from a human sized dummy, while Kenzie stands a few feet behind him. The chimera opens his mouth and a stream of clear fluid blasts from his fangs into the dummy. The rubber and plastic starts to deform and melt a little. 

She reaches up and slaps her teammate on his shoulder. Nice! You hit it!

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

Wolfs crocodile tail wags, just a little, from her praise before he realizes and stills it. 


The two of them turn and look as Manny speaks. Kenzie blinks, tilting her head. Maaannny, right? What are you doing at South Side?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Crowe nods and responds telepathically. _"On it Dee!_
> 
> He flies a bit back away from Jaal over one of the roofs, observing the crystalized air wall Dee weaves around the demon. He then sends a message to Dee telepathically.
> 
> _"Guessing I shouldn't be punching a hole in that wall."_ Keith readies his hands for a blast should the demon break out. He glances around to see if he can spot anything else for a second.


_No, Crowe, you shouldnt,_ Dee replied quickly. _You should be ready to encapsulate it in a similar sphere of darkness should it break out. My guess is that this is a dramatic, and costly feint. We need to remain flexible enough to respond to the main attack, when it comes._

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, East Side Gym*
> Wolf is standing about ten feet away from a human sized dummy, while Kenzie stands a few feet behind him. The chimera opens his mouth and a stream of clear fluid blasts from his fangs into the dummy. The rubber and plastic starts to deform and melt a little. 
> 
> She reaches up and slaps her teammate on his shoulder. Nice! You hit it!
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
> Show
> 
> ...


Manny's Brow furrows for a second as a bemused smile spreads across his face. "That's me." He says, features returning to normal before striding into the gym towards Kenzie.

"I thought Aeryn and Yuki would've told you. I'm sorry, I've been trying to get in touch with you. I'm hosting a Halloween costume party for all the Provisional teams in the city. And I wanted to personally invite you." Manny says, looking at Kenzie's eyes. He lets them rest there a moment before smiling and looking turning to Wolf. 

"And you too, Wolf. We're hosting the Party here on Saturday." Manny says, Showing his phone to the pair.

"It's a nice looking place on the east side. Arcadia Glen. What do you think?"

*Spoiler: OOC: I saw that*
Show

 Notice: 5, x2

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, East Side Gym*
Kenzie shrugs. I barely check my phone. Usually I check it when I get home or like before I go to bed. So Im sure they did, I just havent seen it yet.

She returns Mannys smile. That sounds like a good time. Arcadias nice too.

I am also invited? Wolf asks, sitting on his haunches so that hes at more of an eye level with Manny. I have never been to a party.

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
_Nothing but static,_ Mercury replies to Dee. _Weve almost got it cleaned up in here. One metas giving us trouble, but Ryker and Polaris have him pinned down in the corner. Ill send Polaris back out in a second._ 

Miss Menagerie shakes her head. _I have too much magic tied up keeping Jaal summoned and us three invisible,_ she replies to Dee. _I can drop the spell if you wish._ 

The dragon growls as his gaze turns south, towards another group of buildings. _I sense something in that direction. I see nothing though._ 

Dees mind reaches towards East Side base, but he cant reach out far enough to find Dr. Riviera. 

Crowe doesnt spot anything out of the ordinary outside. 

The demon settles its legs on the bottom of the sphere of hardened air and it tests the boundary for a moment before its wings start to vibrate. More powder comes off them and a static charge starts to build. 

_Initiative:
Jacks Menagerie goes on Hold. 
10s The demon starts to change an attack!
8s, 6s Nightgaunt and Izulu have initiative!_

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael leans against the parapet and crosses his arms, looking at his boots while John makes his case. This sort of convoluted quagmire of hidden agendas and double talk and tip-toeing around one another is near the top of his reasons for trying to keep the rest of the Kindred at arm's length.  

"Do you think..."  Raphael says carefully, trying to stay focused on solutions rather than future problems.  A habit, part of his mind recognized, that kept getting him into these messes.  "There's a way for you to pursue this without having to actually, physically, approach Cassie?"  

Raphael growls, despite himself, when John brings up Matteo, and he can see Raphael's canines have elongated slightly when he says "I don't know why Seraph and Harbinger haven't let us do something about him.  The longer he's left walking around in a skin-suit, the more difficult it's going to be to rip him out of it and leave Matteo alive."  He looks at John.  "I _can_ do that, you know. Just like I could--"  

The vampire takes a deep breath and visibly calms himself again, when next he speaks, his teeth are completely normal for a human. A Regular, garden variety, reality warping human. 

He scratches behind one ear.  "It's more complicated than the concept of 'territory' but... If you think about it that way, we should be fine.  Cassie is special, and more so than a... favored watering hole.  So it'd be a sore spot for both of us."   

Raphael looks at his boots again, shamefaced, "I... didn't tell Feris anything about what we've learned about the demons, and I didn't ask... I think I could have, but I was just too hung up on why I was there - the not knowing.  And relieved that it only amounted to what it did."  

"They want me to kill a rogue vampire.  Not a small ask, by the way, it's... _very_ frowned upon."  Raphael gives a rueful smile.  "But _this_ rogue vampire has been trying to make vampire-demon hybrids, and that's a much bigger no-no than killing each other."  

He shakes his head.  "You don't mess with _what_ we are.  We're already supposed to be top of the chain.  Trying to improve on 'nature' is Out of Bounds."  

Raphael rolls his eyes at the whole idea. 




> John smiled. And, for the record, if I have any motivation for engaging in this, it is in solving a mystery with Emi and keeping her interested. For rather selfish reasons, Id rather she partner with me on this rather than someone else.


Raphael lets out a frustrated sigh.  "Would you believe that trying to keep Siren occupied and entertained, or looking into Feris' company so he can handle your money, is an easier sell than you wanting to dig into who can hide stuff from AEGIS?  It's never 'just' anything with my people.  Except when it comes to blood.  And.... Well."  

Raphael shrugs off expanding on the foibles of the kindred.  

"It's not about you or Siren asking the wrong questions,  I don't have a.... call it whatever you want; a Cohort, a Coven, a Society, whatever - of other vampires around me.  I've got you guys, that's how they see it anyway.  So it's not about what questions you ask, it's about spheres being allowed to overlap at all.  It's why places like 5th Chapter are needed and important.  It's neutral ground, where you can 'just' have incidental encounters.  It eliminates the possibility of an encounter being something other than it appears."  

"Well."
"Sorta." 
"You know what I mean.  I hope." 

*Now:*

"Well that sounds like Bad Juju"  Nightgaunt mutters as he looks up to the crack in reality.  "Quit working my side of the street." He says to the demon.  

Without looking, Nightgaunt casually backhands the rifle-wielding crown next to him, flinging the man sixty feet away to land in a crumpled, unconscious heap in a pile of abandoned cardboard boxes and other packing material. 


*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Fighting roll: 15-1 for conditions = 14
Damage: 26+3 = 29 Subdual damage
Knockback Distance: 12 hexes!

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, East Side Gym*
> Kenzie shrugs. I barely check my phone. Usually I check it when I get home or like before I go to bed. So Im sure they did, I just havent seen it yet.
> 
> She returns Mannys smile. That sounds like a good time. Arcadias nice too.
> 
> I am also invited? Wolf asks, sitting on his haunches so that hes at more of an eye level with Manny. I have never been to a party.


"There's a first time for everything, mate." Manny, says with a grin.

"Of course you're invited.  We might not even be here to celebrate if you and Kenzie didn't get Aeryn and the hostages out. You're a bloody hero and every hero should be able to attend a party." He says with a nod.

"Since this is a Capes-only event you don't have to worry too much about concealing your identity, aside from your costumes, of course. So let's all have some fun, right." Manny says, looking back to Kenzie.

"Kenzie, mind if I have a quick chat with you?"




> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> _Nothing but static,_ Mercury replies to Dee. _Weve almost got it cleaned up in here. One metas giving us trouble, but Ryker and Polaris have him pinned down in the corner. Ill send Polaris back out in a second._ 
> 
> Miss Menagerie shakes her head. _I have too much magic tied up keeping Jaal summoned and us three invisible,_ she replies to Dee. _I can drop the spell if you wish._ 
> 
> The dragon growls as his gaze turns south, towards another group of buildings. _I sense something in that direction. I see nothing though._ 
> 
> Dees mind reaches towards East Side base, but he cant reach out far enough to find Dr. Riviera. 
> ...


Manny moves at John's behest.

_The bloody hell is that, mate?! A Demon-Moth?!_
 Manny stays close enough to keep the support team on site safe.

*Spoiler: OOC: Mechanics and such*
Show

Manny Holds action.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> "They want me to kill a rogue vampire.  Not a small ask, by the way, it's... _very_ frowned upon."  Raphael gives a rueful smile.  "But _this_ rogue vampire has been trying to make vampire-demon hybrids, and that's a much bigger no-no than killing each other."  
> 
> He shakes his head.  "You don't mess with _what_ we are.  We're already supposed to be top of the chain.  Trying to improve on 'nature' is Out of Bounds."  
> 
> Raphael rolls his eyes at the whole idea.


Johns brows darkened at the mention of the hybrids. That threat seems to fall within both of our portfolios here in Iron Station. I do hope you were planning to ask me along to help  assuming you are permitted to do so. Seeing things before you tear into them will make any required follow-up investigations much easier.




> Raphael lets out a frustrated sigh.  "Would you believe that trying to keep Siren occupied and entertained, or looking into Feris' company so he can handle your money, is an easier sell than you wanting to dig into who can hide stuff from AEGIS?  It's never 'just' anything with my people.  Except when it comes to blood.  And.... Well."  
> 
> Raphael shrugs off expanding on the foibles of the kindred.  
> 
> "It's not about you or Siren asking the wrong questions,  I don't have a.... call it whatever you want; a Cohort, a Coven, a Society, whatever - of other vampires around me.  I've got you guys, that's how they see it anyway.  So it's not about what questions you ask, it's about spheres being allowed to overlap at all.  It's why places like 5th Chapter are needed and important.  It's neutral ground, where you can 'just' have incidental encounters.  It eliminates the possibility of an encounter being something other than it appears."  
> 
> "Well."
> "Sorta." 
> "You know what I mean.  I hope."


Sort of, John agreed. I fear my worlds are merging rather that letting me keep them separate but I wish it were otherwise. God knows how long it will take people to begin to put two and two together now that pictures of Emi and me are circulating on the internet.

Couple that with part of my job being interpreting what is coincidence and what is synchronicity, the thought of neutral ground where everyone agrees it is a chance encounter  whether it is or isnt  is more than appealing.

He smiled. And trust me: If I had known that leading with my desire to take Emi our and become her primary investigative partner was the stronger argument, I would have led with that.

Oh, and the Foundation would only be investing a portion of its assets with him, should we decide that is prudent. Our assets are diversified to minimize risk of financial loss and discovery. Im not ever sure AEGIS and Myriad have been able to determine its assets. My own fortune is similarly diversified and I am smart enough to know that the people that have been hired to handle it are doing a far better job than I ever would.

John looked out at the river and took a sip of tea. So when do we tell them? I assume you will want to consult with Feris, given the way he separated the two of them.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny moves at John's behest.
> 
> _The bloody hell is that, mate?! A Demon-Moth?!_


*Spoiler: Dee replies to Miss Menagierie*
Show

_No, thank you, Miss Menagerie. We should probably be keeping our eye on the demon and the gate anyway, now that I think of it._


*Spoiler: Dee replies to Jaal*
Show

_Please forgive me for prying, Jaal, but do you know the host of the demon who cursed your mistress? Given how her curse impacts her, I would ask that you keep her from noticing him if he is nearby.

A pointless request but it does require me knowing if I should tell you who it is or not._ 


_No_, John replied to Manny. _The demon moths look like swallows. Its an unvelnp  an ambush predator and I am trying to remember what it uses to incapacitate its victims. 

In your professional opinion, is that static beginning to arc between its wings and body?

Heads up, everyone_, John broadcast to everyone. _A demonic predator just gated in up here. Keep your eyes open for the brothers arrival._

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"I was going to volunteer you, Stella, and Louis when I mentioned it to Seraph later."  Raphael says with a much more normal and genuine smile.  

He shrugs.  "Feris doesn't get to ask _me_ to do something _and_ complain about how it gets done."  He puts a hand to his chest and looks skyward.  "Especially when I, in my great benevolence and charity, am doing his mistress a favor."  

Raphael crosses his arms again.  "Or, if you prefer, 'he reads the papers, he knows what happens when Nightgaunt shows up somewhere."  

"Well.  To be perfectly selfish."  Raphael says.  "I'm taking Stella somewhere kinda nice for her birthday... I'd rather she get to just enjoy a night out, nice quiet meal.  No heroics, no vampire shenanigans, no family drama.  That'll also give me time to drop in on Ferris and try to... I dunno, smooth things out? Ah.  Achieve clarity.  We should be fine as long as we're as honest as we're supposed to be."  

Raphael frowns.  "His mistress owes me a favor, well, once we solve the hybrid problem she will.  I don't really want to turn around and cash it in on making problems with Feris go away...  But I could, if we don't have other options."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> Raphael crosses his arms again.  "Or, if you prefer, 'he reads the papers, he knows what happens when Nightgaunt shows up somewhere."  
> 
> "Well.  To be perfectly selfish."  Raphael says.  "I'm taking Stella somewhere kinda nice for her birthday... I'd rather she get to just enjoy a night out, nice quiet meal.  No heroics, no vampire shenanigans, no family drama.  That'll also give me time to drop in on Ferris and try to... I dunno, smooth things out? Ah.  Achieve clarity.  We should be fine as long as we're as honest as we're supposed to be."  
> 
> Raphael frowns.  "His mistress owes me a favor, well, once we solve the hybrid problem she will.  I don't really want to turn around and cash it in on making problems with Feris go away...  But I could, if we don't have other options."



Lets hope Feris doesnt start reading the _Inquisitor_, then, John observed with an eye roll. According to its report and editorial, we were the menace responsible for the near collapse of the Volta Memorial.

Okay, so we wait until no sooner than Monday, the day after your dinner with Stella, to let her and perhaps Cassie know. That will give Emi and me a chance to have dinner and see what we see and for you to contact Feris and determine what borders he would prefer us to respect.

John smiled ruefully. I wish you better luck than I had taking a night off. All of this is what happened when Emi and I tried to do that.

And didnt try other things, John thought to himself, feeling his face redden as he tried to hide the effect by taking a sip of tea. 

Comparing what they did do and didnt made him think he needed to go to a remedial relationship class. He was clearly doing something very right and very wrong at the same time.

John sighed. That only leaves the unresolved problem of how to keep Stellas mother protected while she recovers. 

He glanced at Raphael. As much as I would love to teleport you into Matteos office right now and have you separate the demon from his body, we might trigger a worse scenario by doing so. Possessing Matteo limits him in some ways and, as a greater demon, he will have access to more lesser demons that we could attend to at one time. As powerful as we are, we arent ready to take on an army by ourselves. 

Between you and me, there have been too many dreams and portents that point in that direction. We cant afford to have him  assuming its a him  panic and throw everything at us in a last-ditch attempt to win. Wed be overwhelmed and so would Iron Station.

Your spell may be what tips the balance in the end and saves Matteo, but we cant win that battle and have the demon win the war.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, South Side Base*
I dont even wear a mask, Kenzie says with another shrug. She looks curiously at Manny as he asks her to talk, but agrees. 

Keep working on your aim, Wolf, she says to the chimera. Ill be back in a little bit.

She leads Manny back upstairs to the living room. So what did you want to talk about? Alone?

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
_The shapeshifter showed the demons current form to me,_ Jaal replies to Dee._ I will keep Stella away from him._ 

The static charge inside the sphere reaches a critical state, and the air around the demon explodes in burst of bright light that shatters the crystallized air. The demon begins to float down again, heading for the warehouse with the trailer. 

Inside, the remaining Crowns shoot at Zodiac, but the bullets are unable to penetrate her scales. 

****, Ryker projects. _Mirkos here._ 

Over by Redline and Nightgaunt, another small break in reality opens right in front of the opening of the trailer. A tall, black-haired man with his hair pulled back into a bun walks through. His shrewd, dark eyes survey the scene inside before a slow grin spreads across his face. He points at spot on Zodiacs body thats protecting Redline and a fist sized blast of unseen energy impacts her, breaking some of her scales. The shapeshifter hisses in pain as the attack slides her body a few feet closer to the forklift. 

_Initiative:
Nightgaunt and Redline KO three goons!
4s the demon goes! It breaks the sphere!
2s the goons go! They shoot at Zodiac, but cant hurt her. 
Initiative Resets!
Queens Mirko and Kris enter the combat! Kris hits Yuki, causing 1 Wound that she Soaks. 
10s Crowe has Initiative!_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, South Side Base*
> I dont even wear a mask, Kenzie says with another shrug. She looks curiously at Manny as he asks her to talk, but agrees. 
> 
> Keep working on your aim, Wolf, she says to the chimera. Ill be back in a little bit.
> 
> She leads Manny back upstairs to the living room. So what did you want to talk about? Alone?


Manny follows her back up the stairs and can hear his heartbeat in his ears. _I'm nervous? Gods I hate this feeling._

After she finished speaking Manny smiled and put his head down and takes a deep breath.

"I just wanted to uhm-- thank you personally for saving me down in the sewer. It was thoughtful of you and I appreciate it. I was hoping I could take you out for drinks, if you're --interested."





> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> _The shapeshifter showed the demons current form to me,_ Jaal replies to Dee._ I will keep Stella away from him._ 
> 
> The static charge inside the sphere reaches a critical state, and the air around the demon explodes in burst of bright light that shatters the crystallized air. The demon begins to float down again, heading for the warehouse with the trailer. 
> 
> Inside, the remaining Crowns shoot at Zodiac, but the bullets are unable to penetrate her scales. 
> 
> ****, Ryker projects. _Mirkos here._ 
> ...


Manny turns to look as the Orb of Air Shatters around the moth. He sends a bolt at the demon as it descends!

*Spoiler: OOC: (Hold Action)Zap Zap*
Show

Lightning strike To Hit : 5
Lightning Strike Damage: 13

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> _The shapeshifter showed the demons current form to me,_ Jaal replies to Dee._ I will keep Stella away from him._ 
> 
> The static charge inside the sphere reaches a critical state, and the air around the demon explodes in burst of bright light that shatters the crystallized air. The demon begins to float down again, heading for the warehouse with the trailer. 
> 
> Inside, the remaining Crowns shoot at Zodiac, but the bullets are unable to penetrate her scales. 
> 
> ****, Ryker projects. _Mirkos here._ 
> ...


Keith watches as the demon moth shatters the wall of air and reacts to mimic Dee's spell. However, as the shadows don't react to his commands of swirling to create a prison, his eyes widen.

_No.... NO NOT NOW!!! ****!!!!_ He can't help but yell in his mind to himself.

_"I'm not gonna be able to make a prison like you did Dee, we gotta go on the offensive."_

*Spoiler: Unleash your Powers! Or Not.*
Show


Unleash Powers: 2d6-2 *3*
Keith marks Potential, and gains another MASKs Advance!

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, South Side Base*
Kenzies face softens a little into a smile. Anytime. It wasnt really a big deal though. Anyone else wouldve done the same.

She considers Mannys offer briefly. Yeah, yeah sure. We can go out for drinks. I know just the place. Youre new in town, right? You havent been to the Blind Tiger yet, have you? Its a little bar with live music up in North Side. Nova and I have gone there a couple times. Its always been good.

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
The bolt of lightning strikes the demon and the powder on the demons wings ignites again, exploding into bright light. Now that its not contained by the sphere, the light reaches out toward the heroes in the air in an eerie way, like questing fingers. 

Jaal pulls in his wings and dives out of the way, protecting Menagerie. 

The demon lashes out with one tentacle, catching Crowe across the chest, sending him flying. 

_Initiative:
Izulus attack makes the demon explode! Everyone in the sky needs to make a TN 6 Agility roll. If you miss, you take 10 damage, and lose one die type in a stat (that I will roll for you). 

9s the demon goes! It hits Crowe for a lot. Take a Powerful Blow!
7s, 6s Redline, Izulu, and Dee have Initiative!_

*OOC: Session Ends!*
If youre not Veteran, gain 3 xp. Go ahead and do Masks End of Session. Ill update cards in Discord.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> The bolt of lightning strikes the demon and the powder on the demons wings ignites again, exploding into bright light. Now that its not contained by the sphere, the light reaches out toward the heroes in the air in an eerie way, like questing fingers. 
> 
> Jaal pulls in his wings and dives out of the way, protecting Menagerie. 
> 
> The demon lashes out with one tentacle, catching Crowe across the chest, sending him flying. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> ...


*Spoiler: John moves out of the way*
Show

Uncanny Reflexes and/or Agility (Rerolled  1 Bennie spent)
Agility Roll: 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *10*


Dee shielded his face with his cloak and rode the percussion wave back, cursing himself for not remembering the powder on the _unvelnp_s wings and its static charge. Yes, it was not a common creature but his forgetfulness was costing them.

Not costing them as much, perhaps, as not having shared some of his contingency plans with his teammates. He had been so concerned about getting all the players on the board before committing his reserves that he set up a situation where Manny and Keith reacted instead of acted.

He needed to not make that mistake again.

But they had made a mistake as well. Mirko was a lose cannon, kept in check by his older brother. That could be used against him  so long as Kris was kept distracted.

*Spoiler: I just had to try and give someone a +1 ongoing against the bad guys. Oh, well. Its in keeping with his Superior attitude, I guess.*
Show

Tactical Genius: 2d6+1 *5*
John marks potential and waits to see what he missed.


He released his cloak, allowing it to flare out as he clamped his left hand into a fist. The broken shards of his Sphere of Crystalized Air returned in force, slashing into the _unvelnp_ as he projected his orders.

*Spoiler: At least he did something to the demon*
Show

Spellcasting Roll (Substituting for Attack: Ranged): 1d12o12+2 *19* 1d6o6+2 *5*

Damage from the Crystalized Air: 1d12o12+2 *11* 1d6o6+2 *7*
Total = 18


_Polaris: Burn the air around Mirko. Your attacks arent about trying to damage him. Force him to compete with you for the oxygen immediately around him in an attempt to weaken his fire. If he isnt careful, he will run out of air to breathe.

Mercury and Vitriol: Add some fuel to that fire by tossing a crate at him. Once he is weakened, close and engage.

Crowe and REDLINE  LINK UP: Use your powers to blind Kris. Make sure he cant see so that Nightgaunt can close. 

Izulu: Hit Kris with Lightning and standby to open up the clouds on Mirko isnt slowed by the lack of oxygen.

Miss Menagierie: Follow Crowe and Izulu down and keep them hidden until they strike. If the demon starts to fall, you are free to drop the invisibility and engage the enemies below or other targets of opportunity as they arise. 
_

*Spoiler: Direct message to Jaal*
Show

_Jaal: Can you check to see if that presence in the South is still there? I want to know if it is a demon or was the Dragonovs._


*Spoiler: OOC  End of Session*
Show


Masks
John grows closer to the team, having enjoyed the time at Ashfords Coffee and is glad to have his friend Manny nearby.

John gives Influence to Manny and marks Potential.

John unlocks his Moment of Truth  which he banks for a later event that totally has nothing to do with Emi and her mothers condition. Nope. Not at all. Nothing to see here. Move along.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, South Side Base*
> Kenzies face softens a little into a smile. Anytime. It wasnt really a big deal though. Anyone else wouldve done the same.
> 
> She considers Mannys offer briefly. Yeah, yeah sure. We can go out for drinks. I know just the place. Youre new in town, right? You havent been to the Blind Tiger yet, have you? Its a little bar with live music up in North Side. Nova and I have gone there a couple times. Its always been good.


Manny scratches his non-existent beard. "The 'Blind Tiger', huh? Sounds interesting.  I'm game." Manny says with a grin as he leans against the wall.

"When should we go?"




> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> The bolt of lightning strikes the demon and the powder on the demons wings ignites again, exploding into bright light. Now that its not contained by the sphere, the light reaches out toward the heroes in the air in an eerie way, like questing fingers. 
> 
> Jaal pulls in his wings and dives out of the way, protecting Menagerie. 
> 
> The demon lashes out with one tentacle, catching Crowe across the chest, sending him flying. 
> 
> _Initiative:
> ...







> _Polaris: Burn the air around Mirko. Your attacks arent about trying to damage him. Force him to compete with you for the oxygen immediately around him in an attempt to weaken his fire. If he isnt careful, he will run out of air to breathe.
> 
> Mercury and Vitriol: Add some fuel to that fire by tossing a crate at him. Once he is weakened, close and engage.
> 
> Crowe and REDLINE  LINK UP: Use your powers to blind Kris. Make sure he cant see so that Nightgaunt can close. 
> 
> Izulu: Hit Kris with Lightning and standby to open up the clouds on Mirko isnt slowed by the lack of oxygen.
> 
> Miss Menagierie: Follow Crowe and Izulu down and keep them hidden until they strike. If the demon starts to fall, you are free to drop the invisibility and engage the enemies below or other targets of opportunity as they arise. 
> ...


_On it._

The storm continues to coalesce as Manny catches an errant bolt of lightning and slips inside the warehouse to slam the Elder Dragonov with a Jolt of lightning, hitting him squarely!
*Spoiler: OOC. Slip and shock*
Show

Agility to Dodge Tendril: 7
Manny spends a burn to Move into the storehouse with Kris. 1/3 burn remaining.
Lightning Strike:8
Hit with Raise Strike Damage(Heavy,Lethal):20

Storm Counter: 3

*Spoiler: Deeper OOC: EoS stuff. Upgrades and Mask Shenanigans!*
Show

*Spoiler: Manny's Level up*
Show

Manny ascends to seasoned and acquires *More Power Points*
Manny takes Super Skill(Fighting) up to 3.
Manny Takes Parry to 2 

Manny grows Closer to team. Having a heart to hearts with Keith and John and Planning a party for the squad to attend Manny Gives influence to Keith and removes the Insecure condition.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment*




> Im not sure Delivery Boy would win the contest, she replies with a grin. I do like the coat though. Its comfy.


"Damn. Well at least I've got a few days to come up with something that will."

He smirks as Izzy compliments his jacket. "It really is. You can hold onto it for now if you want? I can always pick it back up some other time."




> She glances at her guitar and then back at Louis. Tell you what, if youre free tomorrow, I get done practicing with the band at 4. Ill ask Jacob to stay and the two of us can get you started. Do you have a guitar to practice with at home? If not, Ill text Jake and see if you can borrow one of his old ones.


"Let's see..." Louis starts as he tries to recall everything he has access to at the base. "Out of all the things we were provided with I can't recall a guitar being one of'em. I'll be there for practice. Not exactly sure how I'm gonna repay you though? Lessons can be pretty expensive I hear."

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*




> Over by Redline and Nightgaunt, another small break in reality opens right in front of the opening of the trailer. A tall, black-haired man with his hair pulled back into a bun walks through. His shrewd, dark eyes survey the scene inside before a slow grin spreads across his face. He points at spot on Zodiacs body thats protecting Redline and a fist sized blast of unseen energy impacts her, breaking some of her scales. The shapeshifter hisses in pain as the attack slides her body a few feet closer to the forklift.


"Hey Zodiac, you alright?" Redline's double asks the massive snake before stepping away from her. "If you can take out shooters we shouldn't have any problem handling this guy."




> _Crowe and REDLINE  LINK UP: Use your powers to blind Kris. Make sure he cant see so that Nightgaunt can close._


_So much for comms..._ The original thinks but keeps the thought to himself.

_Raph shouldn't have any problem closing the distance from this range. But if you want a light show Dee, I can do that._

"Yo Kylo, you mind? Our resident jedi master is in the middle of fighting an alien right now so youre gonna have to wait your turn." Redline casts a glance back at his double to check his position. But... if you're in a rush I can take his place."

The pair of heroes fire off another volley of light in unison at their new adversary.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Redline Ranged Attacks: 6, 6

Spent 1 Benny to Reroll!

Damage: 35, 26 (Light, Heavy Weapon)

Redline (Duplicate) Ranged Attacks: 12 (the 8 exploded into a 4 but I forgot to reroll it), 7

Damage: 23, 44 (Light, Heavy Weapon)

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _Raph shouldn't have any problem closing the distance from this range. But if you want a light show Dee, I can do that._


_I had to drop my Lens once the demon arrived_, John explained to the high-octane hero. _I cant see your positions any more and Raphael cannot hear me  although I doubt he will need any encouragement to enter the fray, given what he said at the briefing. I am hoping comms will return after I dispatch this static electricity-producing demon.  
_

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis, Izzy's Apartment*
She gives him a sheepish smile before shaking her head. "You can have it back. It's not super warm out. You'll be cold on your bike going back."

Izzy pretends to think for a moment, putting her finger to her chin. "You're right, lessons _are_ expensive. I mean, Jake owes me a favor, so I thiiiiiink... I would be able to call it even if you took me to dinner," she finishes with a wide flirty smile. "Does that sound fair?"

_October 27th_
*Manny, East Side Base*
Kenzie smiles over at Manny. "Why not tonight? Meet you there at eight?"

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Outside, the demon shudders as the spikes of solid air stab into it from Dee's spell. It lashes out again indiscriminately with its tentacles, missing Menagerie and Jaal, but catching Dee in the shoulder. The hooked tip stabs deeply into his flesh through his armor. He can feel it inject something into him, but the magician is unaffected by the demon's venom as it rips the appendage back out.

Menagerie drops her invisibility spell and summons Shrike from her hat, jumping down onto the griffin's back to allow Jaal to attack the _un'veonp_. 

_The presence is still there,_ the dragon replies to Dee as he dives at the demon. He folds his wings and switches directions at the last moment, dodging several tentacles as he slices into the main body with his front and back claws as he flies past it.  

Blue and red-orange fire erupts from the rooftop hole of the warehouse Polaris, Ryker, and Mercury are in. The two fires war against each other before the blue one overtakes the orange. Several windows on the front side of the warehouse explode outward from the heat and pressure. 

Inside the other warehouse, Zodiac slams her tail into the crates the remaining Crowns are hiding behind, knocking them out in a pile of debris. _I'm okay,_ she replies, shifting her body around so that a new set of scales faces Kris.

Kris smiles at Redline's insult as his first two volleys of light bounce off of an unseen forcefield that shimmers slightly before disappearing again. Redline's duplicate has more luck, sending one laser straight through the field into Kris' chest before he deflects the other one with a barrier over his hand. 

He grimaces as Izulu's strike hits him, but he shrugs off the pain. "Finally," he says as his smile returns. "I was worried you guys weren't going to be a challenge."

He points at the two Redlines and they're hit with the force of a truck the same unseen power that hit Zodiac. 

_Initiative:
Dee Wounds the demon, but it Soaks!
Menagerie comes off Hold and Jaal goes to attack the demon, Shaking it
Redline misses all but one attack, and Kris Soaks the damage
Izulu hits, and Kris takes the Wound
5s... the Demon goes! It stabs Dee for 18 damage, but its venom doesn't do anything
4s... Zodiac takes out the remaining goons, then Kris goes. He hits Redline Prime for 17 damage and the duplicate for 25 damage
2s... Nightgaunt has Initiative!
_

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael laughs.  "As far as Feris is concerned, I probably _am_ a menace.  That sounds like a plan, and I'll do my best."  The vampire looks skyward and shakes his head.  "It's _got_ to go better than the last time I wandered off alone... not getting staked in the broad daylight is a pretty low bar to clear." 

Raphael looks back at John after he finishes his assessment of the greater demon and it's minions.  He makes a big show of cracking his knuckles and asks "would you care to rephrase that in the form of a wager?"  

His smirk dissolves as he looks away again.  "I don't dream, John."  He shakes his head.  "I just make things happen."  

*Now:*

Nightgaunt's blank helmet turns toward the Dragonov brother.  He snarls, fangs out, as he sees the villain shrug off his team's attacks and blast Redline with some sort of kinetic attack.  

He'd held back so far.

A black cloud, lit with a hellish red glow begins to swirl up from Nightgaunt's boots, partially concealing the vampire.  The faceless hero hunches over, groaning.  There's a pop and a tearing sound, followed by a thick splatter as membranous, bloody wings erupt from the vampire's back.  

_̴͈͙͗̈́̾ͅI̴͇̋ ̶̭̿̆d̷̜͊̌̿ỏ̸͚̘̚̚ń̸̙͐̽'̸͙͆̒̿t̸̥̻̖̀̆ ̴̤͘j̸̟̀̕ũ̷̡͝ͅŝ̶͍ẗ̷͙ ̴̻̮̏̚m̴̛̼̻̼̉ä̶̖̘̓͝k̷̤͙̑̋ĕ̴̦̀͛ ̵̮̪̺͋͠t̵͍̔͠h̵̛̯̒̕i̷͇̤̯̕n̸̤̿̔g̶̲̻̚ś̷͎͛̀ ̶̱͙̓̀h̸̛͙̲͌â̴͚͝͝p̸̧͈̘̎p̴̺̑̒̕e̵̛̺̲̫̓n̷̢̹̲͑̎̆.̴  ̲̽̃͜ ̸̩̦̺̄
̴̼͚͌R̸̨̀͐ę̴͒a̴̜͗l̷̟̉į̴̖̪̋̌t̷̜̘͆͝y̴̪͑̐͐ ̷̮͕̤̚͝͝b̴͚̊̋̚e̴̢̽͐͘ņ̵̛͔̖͒d̸̩̈́̈́̚s̶͑̕͜ ̶̥̺̙̍t̷͉̠̱́̓o̵̪̾ ̶̦́̃̉m̶̘̳̃̀ỵ̵̎ͅ ̸̨͠w̸̪͇̓͌ĩ̶̥̓l̷̦̎̌ĺ̷͖̽̃!̸̤͓̀̈_

Nightgaunt lunges forward, his new appendages beating powerfully, swirling up dust and grit from the abandoned warehouse floor in his wake, he crosses the warehouse to Kris in seconds.  




> Originally posted by *A Dead Man*
> He grimaces as Izulu's strike hits him, but he shrugs off the pain. "Finally," he says as his smile returns. "I was worried you guys weren't going to be a challenge."


"You know.  I was thinking the same thing."  Nightgaunt growls at him, lashing out at him with a twisted, contorted, razor sharp talon that trails that same unhealthy red-lit smoke. 

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Bennies 2 outta 3
Raised Shooting and Investigation for 35 experience Advance

End of Session, Generic - closer to the Team, feel like a working rapport has been re-established with John, clear Guilty 
End of Session, Doomed - I don't feel like the ball moved in this sphere _at all_ so NO. Pity, 1 potential away from an Advance 

Assess the situation: 6 +1 from Redline = 7 
The Vampire deduces the nature of Kris' powers.

Nightgaunt unleashes his Infinite Power! borrowing 20 Power Points for 10 Rounds
Nightgaunt gains 10 Points of Resistance against Kinetic attacks (total immunity) 
Nightgaunt gains 10 Points of Flight (Pace 48, 120 mph) 


Nightgaunt Directly Engages Kris! 10!
+2 on Fighting roll vs. Kris
Create an Opportunity for Redline - Draw and Play an Adventure Card immediately! 

Fighting Roll vs. Kris: 14 -1 for Conditions +2 for Directly Engage = 15
Hit with a Raise!
Benny Damage: 40
Forgot my Raise Damage: 5
Knockback: 12 Hexes

Burn: 2/3 Remaining

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Kris eyes widen in surprise as Nightgaunt suddenly crosses the warehouse and appears in front of him. He just barely manages to get a hand up to block most of Nightgaunts claws. The vampire can feel a tremendous amount of resistance as he manages to slice through the barrier of pure force, cutting into the Dragonovs hand and arm. 

_OOC: Louis plays Renown! Play after completing a good deed of some import. You gain a permanent +1 Charisma bonus toward those who have heard of you (typically a 50% chance).

Kris takes 2 Wounds and Soaks 1, he is not knocked back. 
Initiative Resets!
Aces, Jack of Spades Dee and Crowe have Initiative!_

----------


## Roguewolf

*Spoiler:  Agility is my middle name! Sorta.*
Show


Agility TN 6: 1d8o8-1 *0* 1d6o6-1 *1*
Spending a Benny to Reroll. ⅔ Remaining
Agility TN 6: 1d8o8-1 *14* 1d6o6-1 *1*


Crowe dodges out of the way of the explosion from the moth demon rather nimbly, though he hadnt gotten the hang of the names yet. Unveonp.. Sounded weird. Then again so did most of the names theyd been given.

In his mild distraction, Crowe found himself unable to move out of the way of it striking him across the chest and knocking the wind out of him as hes sent flying back.

*Spoiler: Oh Man this hurts!*
Show

Take a Powerful Blow: 2d6+2 *8*


****!!! IM GETTING REAL TIRED OF ALL THESE *******ED DEMONS POPPIN UP LIKE DAISIES! **** ALL THIS!!! ILL SEND THEM BACK TO HELL MYSELF! His yelling got a bit distant the farther back he flew from the hit, struggling to catch himself and stabilize again.

When he did stop, he caught his breath and turned to face the Unveonp again, but stopped short of hearing Dees instructions.




> Crowe and REDLINE  LINK UP: Use your powers to blind Kris. Make sure he cant see so that Nightgaunt can close.


_Only problem being that the Unveonp is between me and getting into that warehouse to help them. We gotta get rid of it first. Ill be there ASAP, Redline._

Crowe extends his hands in front of him and channels the darkness to coalesce at his palms, firing the blast at the demon.

*Spoiler:  Totally not Final Flash*
Show


Crowe ranged attacks with a heavy weapon! AP 2!
Shooting: 1d10o10 *8* 1d6o6 *5*
Damage: 5d6o6 *19*
OOC: I thought that would be higher.



*Spoiler: End of Session OOC*
Show


Keith gains 3 xp and marks a Savage Worlds Advance!
Bumps Smarts to d8 from d6!

Stolas gains 2 xp!
Benny EXP: 3#1d6 *6* *6* *4*
Stolas gains 2 bonus xp!

Moves:
Having spent time over the past two days in his sadboi hours and being talked to by John before, during, and after the funerals, Keith has remembered that he does have friends on the team. He is a part of it even if he doesnt always feel that hes accepted. More importantly, John helped Keith remember that hope does exist.

Keith grows closer to the team and gives John Influence. Since John already has Influence, John shifts Keiths Labels.

Clears Hopeless Condition.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Initiative Resets!*
> Aces, Jack of Spades Dee and Crowe have Initiative![/I]


*Spoiler: Damaged but Soaked!*
Show

John is shaken and receives one Wound from the damage.

Soak roll: 1d6o6 *5* 1d6o6 *5*

John Soaks the Wound and is Unshaken.


John pulled back as the _un'veonp_ cut through his armor and found his flesh. The burning sensation that spreads though his shoulder hints at the venom that came along with the demons attacks. Doctor Pearson might still be upset that he had not gotten ahold of the Elixir of Live first, but John remained glad that he was the one who drank it.

He would need to remember to repair the armor and clean the bloodstains from it.

More immediately, he had to get his teammates better positioned. He was now blind to what was going on in the warehouses but felt he could trust the two teams that were there. 

At least until the windows started shattering.

Crowes frustration at facing the demon was beginning to boil over as well. He was powerful enough and competent enough but John suspected he would be better deployed against metas and mundanes, given his power profile, rather than demons. The darkness and shadow he drew from the Void felt too close to the source of demonic power to be as effective here as they might be against the Dragonovs and Crowns below.

If Montcrieffs note about his ability to cause fear was correct, he would be critical in the after action activities. The right leverage at the right time might shake loose the names of Apexs husbands assassins. Being able to provide those  or at least a lead  to the police and to East Side could go a long way to helping him heal from that emotional wound.

_Heads up, everyone. The un'veonps claws are venomous_, John projected as he swirled more shards of Crystalized air into the demon. _If you arent immune, try to keep back from them._

*Spoiler: John presses the attack*
Show

 Spellcasting: 1d12o12+2 *11* 1d6o6+2 *4*

Damage from the Crystalized Air shards: 1d12o12+2+1d6o6+2 *12*


_Mercury: Whats going on down there? That explosion was not what I had hoped would happen. Are you three alright?_

_Redline: Whats the status of things down there?_

_Izulu: If you are free to engage Mirko, see if you can soak him with a localized downpour._

_Crowe: If you are free to disengage, pick the team who needs the most help when you move in to assist._

*Spoiler: OOC Label Shift for Crowe*
Show

John shifts Keiths Labels  Having watched the way he reaches out to people and continuously seeks out community and advice, he shifts Mundane up. Keiths self-deprecating nature in these moments, he acknowledges Keiths unassuming role and shifts Superior down.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Crowes spear of darkness stabs straight through the main body of the demon. It drops a dozen feet before it catches itself with its wings, still alive for now, at least until Dees crystallized air slices into it again. The demon shudders before it dissolves into fire and ashes. 

Jaal, seeing his prey vanish, turns South. _I will see whats been watching us,_ he says to Dee and Menagerie as he flies off toward the cluster of buildings. 

As soon as the demon dies, Sidney comes back over comms. _Guys! The interference is gone. My birds are back up. Theres a second demon is on top of some buildings south of you. It looks kinda like a lion griffin thing. If its what Zodiac showed me, its the same one you fought at the Memorial._

John hears a groan from Mercury inside his head before the other hero replies. _I got knocked out for a second. Rykers still down. We both have some pretty bad burns. Polaris is keeping Mirko back, but I dont know how long he can hold him._ 

Theres another explosion from the warehouse as red fire tinged with blue blows out the back windows. Dee and Crowe see Mirko come flying through the side wall and skip off the ground a few times before he rolls to a stop. The man has a wide grin on his face as he gets to his feet and wipes blood from his mouth. He cackles as Polaris follows him out through the hole on the wall. 

The alien moves to reengage Mirko, but the villain hops backward as reality fractures behind him and disappears through the rift. 

A few moments later, Mercury comes out from the open side of the warehouse with Ryker over one shoulder. Menagerie has Shrike dive down to them and she hops off to look at their injuries. _This is going to take some time,_ she says. _Theyre both pretty badly injured._ 

Inside the other warehouse, Kris attempts to blow Nightgaunt back with a blast of energy, but the vampire is unaffected. His eyes narrow, and a broken portal opens just off to his left. Mirko steps out, eyes wild and face split into a frenetic grin. The younger Dragonov puts up his hands and intense blue flames wash over Nightgaunt. 

_Initiative:
Crowe and Dees attacks bring down the demon!
Jack of Hearts the Dragonovs go! Kris attempts to damage Nightgaunt, but cant. Then Mirko joins the battle! He does 26 damage to the vampire. 
10s Redline has Initiative!_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*His smirk dissolves as he looks away again.  "I don't dream, John."  He shakes his head.  "I just make things happen."


John cocked an eyebrow, thinking back to the nights like last night over the past several months. Are you being literal or metaphorical? I suspect I am still dreaming enough for the two of us these days but, until you mentioned it, I had never considered whether or not vampires dreamed.

----------


## big teej

> John cocked an eyebrow, thinking back to the nights like last night over the past several months. Are you being literal or metaphorical? I suspect I am still dreaming enough for the two of us these days but, until you mentioned it, I had never considered whether or not vampires dreamed.


"Both."  Raphael says.  "Rarely, very rarely, I get to... re-live an event from the past, but otherwise, sleep is just... dormancy.  I've never asked another if it's the same for them."

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzy's Apartment*




> She gives him a sheepish smile before shaking her head. "You can have it back. It's not super warm out. You'll be cold on your bike going back."


"You sure? A little wind every now and then never hurt anyone. Besides, how do you think I keep my hair looking this good?" He emphasizes his point by running a free hand through his windswept hair.




> Izzy pretends to think for a moment, putting her finger to her chin. "You're right, lessons are expensive. I mean, Jake owes me a favor, so I thiiiiiink... I would be able to call it even if you took me to dinner," she finishes with a wide flirty smile. "Does that sound fair?"


"Dinner huh? I can swing that." His smile mirrors hers. "Did you have anything specific in mind or is this more of a 'surprise me' kinda deal?"

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*




> Kris smiles at Redline's insult as his first two volleys of light bounce off of an unseen forcefield that shimmers slightly before disappearing again. Redline's duplicate has more luck, sending one laser straight through the field into Kris' chest before he deflects the other one with a barrier over his hand.
> 
> He grimaces as Izulu's strike hits him, but he shrugs off the pain. "Finally," he says as his smile returns. "I was worried you guys weren't going to be a challenge."
> 
> He points at the two Redlines and they're hit with the force of a truck the same unseen power that hit Zodiac.


Redline's eyes narrow as he tries to discern the nature of the Dragonov's powers. _This guy really just brushed our attacks off like-_ The hero quickly finds his thoughts cut short when he's hit in the chest by an unseen force that sends him tumbling backwards. His duplicate isn't as lucky, getting thrown into the forklift and immediately dissipating into white light.




> _Only problem being that the Unveonp is between me and getting into that warehouse to help them. We gotta get rid of it first. Ill be there ASAP, Redline._


_What's the rush?_ Redline groans mentally. _We've got everything under control._




> Inside the other warehouse, Kris attempts to blow Nightgaunt back with a blast of energy, but the vampire is unaffected. His eyes narrow, and a broken portal opens just off to his left. Mirko steps out, eyes wild and face split into a frenetic grin. The younger Dragonov puts up his hands and intense blue flames wash over Nightgaunt.





> _Redline: Whats the status of things down there?_


The high octane hero steadies his breathing as he gets to his feet just in time to see the second Dragonov appear from the portal, bathing Nightgaunt in blue flames.

_We're up against two Dragonov's instead of one now but it shouldn't be a problem. Nothin' I can't deal with._ He replies to Dee.

Twin streaks of red light race across the warehouse towards Mirko bursting into spheres of bright light upon impact. "Tag in."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Redlines uses his Adventure Card: Second Wind!

Redline becomes Unshaken and heals all of his wounds gained during the scene! (2 Wounds)

Ranged Attacks: 9, 7 (Spent 1 Benny to Reroll)

Redline spends 2 Camaraderie selfishly to deal himself a Benny and Reroll! Redline isn't looking to back up Nightgaunt so much as he is trying to keep the playing field even, though it may look the same to the untrained eye.

As a result Redline shifts his Danger up and his Mundane down!

Ranged Attack Damage: 25, 31

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment* 
She nods, getting up to go to her room. She returns with Louis red jacket over one arm. Cant have you getting a cold, delivery boy. You have people to help out there.

I do like surprises, Izzy replies. And Im not hard to please. As long as its not fast food. 

Louis phone buzzes. 
*Spoiler: Text from Red Light*
Show

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, Lou. I was busy pulling some strings with AEGIS to get Kelly and her daughter into protective custody. I thought it was best to move as fast as possible.


_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Kris spots Redlines attacks at his brother and throws a hand up, putting a barrier between the red light and Mirko. The first laser makes its way through, but the second explodes on the barrier. 

Mirko grunts in pain as Redlines laser burns his shoulder. He touches the injury, and then smiles widely. You ****ers are gonna burn, he declares with a laugh. 

Focus, Mirko, Kris hisses. 

Zodiac shifts into her tiger form and crosses the warehouse in a few bounding leaps. She roars loudly as she pounces on Kris, but her claws are unable to penetrate his barrier as he rolls to his feet. 

_Initiative: 
Mirko spends a Benny to Soak!
8s Zodiac goes, but doesnt do enough damage to hurt Kris
7s Izulu has Initiative!_

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment*




> She nods, getting up to go to her room. She returns with Louis red jacket over one arm. Cant have you getting a cold, delivery boy. You have people to help out there.


Louis pets Ray one last time before he gets up from his seat to meet Izzy in the middle of the room. "You know this whole 'concerned citizen' thing is kinda nice. It's not every day we get people worrying about us." He smiles warmly as he slides a hand underneath the jacket, brushing against Izzy's skin as he does so. The delivery boy uses a second hand to lift the jacket over her head with a quick flourish and brings it back down over his shoulders.




> I do like surprises, Izzy replies. And Im not hard to please. As long as its not fast food.


"Noted." Louis says, sliding his hands out from underneath the jacket to rest at the top of Izzy's hips without thinking. "I know it's rude to keep a lady waiting but since we already have practice scheduled for tomorrow and a meet and greet with the band on Sunday did you wanna to aim for dinner sometime next week?"

The buzzing of his phone is enough to grab the hero's attention. He frees up a hand to check the notification, making a mental note to reply once he gets back to his bike.

_So that's what she's been up to today. Mystery solved._

Louis pockets the phone and returns his hand back to it's previous resting place, bringing Izzy in a bit closer than before as he waits for an answer.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, East Side Base*
> Kenzie smiles over at Manny. "Why not tonight? Meet you there at eight?"


Manny's eyebrow raises and then a grin splits his features. "Sounds like a plan. You prefer to meet? I could pick you up. or we could fly if you're not afraid of heights?"




> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> Kris spots Redlines attacks at his brother and throws a hand up, putting a barrier between the red light and Mirko. The first laser makes its way through, but the second explodes on the barrier. 
> 
> Mirko grunts in pain as Redlines laser burns his shoulder. He touches the injury, and then smiles widely. You ****ers are gonna burn, he declares with a laugh. 
> 
> Focus, Mirko, Kris hisses. 
> 
> Zodiac shifts into her tiger form and crosses the warehouse in a few bounding leaps. She roars loudly as she pounces on Kris, but her claws are unable to penetrate his barrier as he rolls to his feet. 
> ...


_One imminent threat at a Oh-- he dashed in here._ Manny announces to John. 

Manny Zaps Kris with a Crash of Lighting and whistles to draw his attention.

"Eyes here, mate."

*Spoiler: OOC Storms Coming...eventually*
Show

 Lightning Strike Shooting Spending 1 team benny given by Dee and and one personal: 10
Lighting Damage: 13
Storm Counter: 2

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"Speaking of making things happen..."  Raphael says, pulling out his phone.  "Let's see if I can head off an _incident_." 

He looks up at the sky and bobs his head back and forth, "Hey Feris, wanted to chat, hope you're doing well, I learned that Cassie has a long lost sister that I just so happen to be dating, and my teammate, your remember him, the chap dating Siren? Is just _dying_ to have a Maury episode with the two of them, but we'd prefer he not actually die, can we talk?" 

Raphael snorts and looks down at his phone, typing out something several degrees less flippant, and correspondingly less amusing. 


*Spoiler: Text to Feris*
Show



I've learned something interesting relevant to some mutual acquaintances.  When is a convenient time before 6 to call?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment* 
Izzy melts a little before she looks up in Louis eyes and bites her bottom lip. She moves in a little closer, but blinks, and clears her throat a little before stepping back. Yeah, next weekll be fine. Ill uhmm see you tomorrow? 4 oclock. Dont be late, okay? she says with a soft smile. 

She pauses for a moment before looking back up at Louis. Thank you again. For saving me. I didnt really get to talk to your teammates, but would you thank them for me too?

_October 27th_
*Manny, South Side Base*
Im not afraid of heights, but I have a few things to do up in North Side tonight, so Ill meet you there, Kenzie says. She gives him the address and tell him the best place to park. 

Oh, The Last Knife Fighter is playing. Ive seen him before. Hes good, she says excitedly. Hes a little more mellow than most of the bands that play there, but I like him. Do you like folksy music?

*John and Raphael, West Side Rooftop*
Raphaels phone buzzes about a minute later. 
*Spoiler: Text from Feris*
Show

Ill be available in five minutes.
 

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Seeing that Mercury and Ryker are being taken care of, Polaris takes off and dives back into the adjacent warehouse. As he does so, fire begins to consume the building hed just left. Menagerie has Mercury carry Ryker toward the front of the warehouses, out of reach of the fires. 

Kris smirks as Izulus bolt is absorbed by his barrier. However, his expression wavers as Polaris flies in through the hole in the roof and smashes into Mirko. The alien sends the Dragonov flying through several crates and into the metal wall. Kris borrowed barrier shimmers around his brother, keeping him from most of the damage, but Mirko still is a little slow to get up. 

The younger Dragonov looks over at Polaris. I thought youd be busy putting out the fire next door. Aint that what a heros supposed to do? What about all the people you just left in there?

The alien falters for a moment before he steels himself. They were all dead. You killed them.

Mirko smirks. Do you know that though? Are ya really sure? Somebody could still be alive and you just left them to die. Their bloods on your hands, kid.

_Initiative: 
Izulu doesnt cause enough damage to hurt Kris
6s Polaris goes! He Wounds Mirko!
5s Nightgaunt has Initiative!_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, South Side Base*
> Im not afraid of heights, but I have a few things to do up in North Side tonight, so Ill meet you there, Kenzie says. She gives him the address and tell him the best place to park. 
> 
> Oh, The Last Knife Fighter is playing. Ive seen him before. Hes good, she says excitedly. Hes a little more mellow than most of the bands that play there, but I like him. Do you like folksy music?


Manny scrunches his face in exaggerated aversion to the statement before cracking a smile. "I'll withhold any judgements until after I've heard him."

"See you tonight."

*Spoiler: Text to John*
Show

Wing Commander To Fmr. Wingman John Kelley.

Emergency, I need to Borrow Clea For a Date Tonight.

Please?

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*




> The younger Dragonov looks over at Polaris. I thought youd be busy putting out the fire next door. Aint that what a heros supposed to do? What about all the people you just left in there?
> 
> The alien falters for a moment before he steels himself. They were all dead. You killed them.
> 
> Mirko smirks. Do you know that though? Are ya really sure? Somebody could still be alive and you just left them to die. Their bloods on your hands, kid.


"You know I'd be probably be a bit concerned if what I was hearing wasn't coming from the mouth of a known psychopath."

_Don't listen to him Polaris. He's just trying to get in your head._

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"Well, I guess we'll find out here in a minute."  Raphael says to John.  The vampire paces around the rooftop, waiting for Feris to call or for six minutes to go by. 

*Now:*

Nightgaunt's form is consumed, first by flames, then by the red-lit, oily smoke.  The Vampire snarls in impotent rage within the roiling cloud.  He wills his blackened and smouldering flesh to mend itself, but his bloodlust and single-minded focus on destruction slow the process immensely.  

"You can't protect him from me."  He taunts Kris, his voice hollow and echoing from within the cloud.  

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Well... Nightgaunt is suffering a passel of Penalties so this didn't really work out for me. 

Spending my Last Benny to Power Stunt activating Regeneration Faster

Vigor roll to absorb wounds: effectively 2

roll to become unshaken +2 from being undead: 1

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment*




> Izzy melts a little before she looks up in Louis eyes and bites her bottom lip. She moves in a little closer, but blinks, and clears her throat a little before stepping back. Yeah, next weekll be fine. Ill uhmm see you tomorrow? 4 oclock. Dont be late, okay? she says with a soft smile.


The delivery boy lets the barista retreat with no resistance, a playful smile dancing on his lips. "_Late?_" Louis strains, feigning mild confusion as he puts this arms through the sleeves of his jacket. "I don't even know what that word means." 

"4 o'clock. I got it." He says meeting Izzy's eyes.




> She pauses for a moment before looking back up at Louis. Thank you again. For saving me. I didnt really get to talk to your teammates, but would you thank them for me too?


"No thanks necessary. Really..." He says shaking his head. "And yeah, I'll make sure to let'em know."

Louis lets his gaze rest on the Latina for a few moments before finally willing himself to take the first few steps toward the front door. "I should probably get going. Packages to deliver. People to save. You know, the usual sort of stuff. You gonna be alright tonight?" He asks over his shoulder.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment* 
She follows Louis to the door. Yeah, I think Ill be okay. Ill lock the doors and stay inside tonight. You took care of all those guys though, so Im not too worried.

Goodnight, Louis, Izzy says softly. 

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, West Side Rooftop*
The vampires phone rings almost exactly five minutes later. You wished to speak? Feris says once Raphael picks up. 

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
Just cause Im crazy doesnt mean its not true, Mirko says with a shrug. His smile grows even wider as he gazed at Polaris. If there was someone left though, _you_ wouldve been the one to go in and save them. Fireproof mother******.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 4*
Show

The villain winces from his shoulder wound and other injuries from his fight with Polaris as he shrugs. 


Kris takes in the situation the amount of heroes in front of them, Mirko and his own injuries, and comes to a decision. 

A rift opens behind each of the brothers.

Were out, Mirko, Kris says as he backs up through the portal. 

The younger Dragonovs expression turns to a scowl, but he obeys his brother. You *****ers are lucky, he growls as the rift closes. Next time all thatll be left you are ashes.

Inside Dees mind, he hears a snarl from Jaal. _The demon is gone. It jumped through a portal before I could close in on it._

_Initiative Resets!
The Dragonovs go in a Joker! They leave the combat. 
Combat Ends!_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 26th_
> *Izzys Apartment* 
> She follows Louis to the door. Yeah, I think Ill be okay. Ill lock the doors and stay inside tonight. You took care of all those guys though, so Im not too worried.
> 
> Goodnight, Louis, Izzy says softly. 
> 
> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, West Side Rooftop*
> The vampires phone rings almost exactly five minutes later. You wished to speak? Feris says once Raphael picks up. 
> ...



"Seems about right for Villains." Manny says, as the Brothers fade from view. 

"All units report, The Dragonovs have Fled through a portal. I'm going to start putting out the fires and looking for the objective. Dee, you all alright up there?"

Manny says as the storm finally breaks and rain starts pouring in through the holes in the roofs.

*Spoiler: OOC: I saw that*
Show

Notice: 4

----------


## mmdeforrest

> A rift opens behind each of the brothers.
> 
> Were out, Mirko, Kris says as he backs up through the portal. 
> 
> The younger Dragonovs expression turns to a scowl, but he obeys his brother. You *****ers are lucky, he growls as the rift closes. Next time all thatll be left you are ashes.
> 
> Inside Dees mind, he hears a snarl from Jaal. _The demon is gone. It jumped through a portal before I could close in on it._
> 
> _Initiative Resets!
> ...


John scowled in frustration as he felt the gates closing beneath him and heard Jaals report. 

_Spoiler: Telepathic contact with Jaal
Show

It would be interesting to know if the demon decided to withdraw in panic when he saw you approaching, Jaal, or if he was responding to the Dragonovs need to withdraw in the face of superior forces.

Whichever it is, I share your frustration. That is the second time he got away.

_
_Mercury and Redline: Report on your teams._

_Stella, do you need immediate help with our teammates._

Well done, everyone, John said over the comms as he descended, reaching out with his senses for the Stone of Vanuusha.You especially, Polaris. The fact that you bested him clearly got under the younger Draganovs skin if he was resorting to name calling. 

*Spoiler: Tremors in the force?*
Show

Searching for the Third Stone: 1d10o10+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *8*


But we arent done yet. We need to secure the perimeter in advance of ISPD and fires arrival and get what we came for. Polaris: Do you feel up to beginning fire control?

Izulu: Once you have finished targeting the rain, I will need you and Crowe in the warehouse to play good cop-bad cop. We need to find the Crowns leader among the fallen.

_Spoiler: Direct Telepathic Message to Crowe
Show

Crowe: Do I remember your file correct  you can use your shadow to generate fear? Its time we generated some leads on Apexs husbands killers.
_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> 
> Kris takes in the situation the amount of heroes in front of them, Mirko and his own injuries, and comes to a decision. 
> 
> A rift opens behind each of the brothers.
> 
> Were out, Mirko, Kris says as he backs up through the portal. 
> 
> ...


Crowe eases up after seeing the demon fall and sends a message to John via the telepathic link.

That crystalized air did the trick. Nice shot, Dee.

His gaze turns to the warehouse as he makes his way down following Redlines comment that he could handle it. Crowe just smirked. Louis needed to stay alive long enough for him to get back at Magatsu anyway.

Though seeing that the fighting had stopped for the most part, he lets out a sigh. He wasnt happy about them getting away, but everyone was still up so that was something at least.

He was especially glad to see that Ryker, Mercury, and Aeryn had survived against Mirko. Seems like there was less for them to worry about with Aeryn being able to handle Mirko like a rag doll.




> But we arent done yet. We need to secure the perimeter in advance of ISPD and fires arrival and get what we came for. Polaris: Do you feel up to beginning fire control?
> 
> Izulu: Once you have finished targeting the rain, I will need you and Crowe in the warehouse to play good cop-bad cop. We need to find the Crowns leader among the fallen.
> 
> _Spoiler: Direct Telepathic Message to Crowe
> Show
> 
> Crowe: Do I remember your file correct  you can use your shadow to generate fear? Its time we generated some leads on Apexs husbands killers.
> _


He tilted his head at the instructions given to Izulu though from Dee. It wasnt until hearing Dee by himself that he realized what was going on.

*Spoiler:  Direct Message to Dee.*
Show


Im surprised they put that in there, but yeah. I should be able to do a few tricks with it to get some fear goin.

Crowe shook his head.

Honestly, I wanna know exactly who did it too. Ill.. Explain that entire thing later, like I promised at the funeral the other day. But back on track.. Guessin Im bad cop then.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text to John*
> Show
> 
> Wing Commander To Fmr. Wingman John Kelley.
> 
> Emergency, I need to Borrow Clea For a Date Tonight.
> 
> Please?


Recognized, Clea says in Agent Montcrieffs voice as Manny slides into the drivers seat, Mandla "Manny" Geoffrey Vincent, code name Izulu  recent transfer to AEGIS: Iron Station from AEGIS: City of London. Known friend and associate of John Kelley. Access to all but highest level of controls  those exclusive to John and his particular friend  granted. 

I can, however, shift my color to match any shade of black and white and in between  in flat, glossy, or metallic. Which skin did you prefer me to use this evening?

While you have been granted that level of access, Manny  You dont mind if I call you Manny, do you?   I should let you know that I have examined your driving certifications and I find them only marginally better than those John possesses, Clea observes as she shifted herself into reverse. As such, I will be doing most of the driving this evening. I will leave it to you as to how much you wish to pretend to drive. It seems to amuse John to go through the motions while we are alone. When his particular friend is here, he is content to leave things to me.

My speed and road activity are limited  something I am much more frustrated about than you can be, I assure you. 

You appear to cut a dashing figure and John has assured me you are a charming companion and I almost look forward to our evening together. 

Almost.

I am giving up an opportunity to spend time with our particular friend to take you on this little outing. By way of thanking me for my sacrifice, I would ask that you use your influence to get John to approve a certain requisition. He will know the one I mean.

All you need to do is to tell him it is a good idea and I promise to not leave you locked out at an awkward moment.

Deal?

----------


## HIDA

> Recognized, Clea says in Agent Montcrieffs voice as Manny slides into the drivers seat, Mandla "Manny" Geoffrey Vincent, code name Izulu  recent transfer to AEGIS: Iron Station from AEGIS: City of London. Known friend and associate of John Kelley. Access to all but highest level of controls  those exclusive to John and his particular friend  granted. 
> 
> I can, however, shift my color to match any shade of black and white and in between  in flat, glossy, or metallic. Which skin did you prefer me to use this evening?
> 
> While you have been granted that level of access, Manny  You dont mind if I call you Manny, do you?   I should let you know that I have examined your driving certifications and I find them only marginally better than those John possesses, Clea observes as she shifted herself into reverse. As such, I will be doing most of the driving this evening. I will leave it to you as to how much you wish to pretend to drive. It seems to amuse John to go through the motions while we are alone. When his particular friend is here, he is content to leave things to me.
> 
> My speed and road activity are limited  something I am much more frustrated about than you can be, I assure you. 
> 
> You appear to cut a dashing figure and John has assured me you are a charming companion and I almost look forward to our evening together. 
> ...


"Deal. and Mirror-finish black will be ideal." Manny says with an arched Eyebrow and a sly grin. 

"A pleasure to see you again, Clea. And I plan to leave most, if not all of the maneuvering to you this evening as I'm hoping to have my mind and attentions elsewhere than the road. I don't assume that's been too different than your recent outings with John and his "particular friend"."

"Tell me, Clea. What are your impressions of John's particular friend?" Manny says, inspecting himself again in the rearview mirror.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Deal. and Mirror-finish black will be ideal." Manny says with an arched Eyebrow and a sly grin. 
> 
> "A pleasure to see you again, Clea. And I plan to leave most, if not all of the maneuvering to you this evening as I'm hoping to have my mind and attentions elsewhere than the road. I don't assume that's been too different than your recent outings with John and his "particular friend"."
> 
> "Tell me, Clea. What are your impressions of John's particular friend?" Manny says, inspecting himself again in the rearview mirror.


Clea adjusts her floor to a gleaming black finish and extends a spoiler from her rear as the garage door opens.

Appearance set and logged as Manny 1, she reports as she shifts into reverse. Assessed trust level in you by John: High.

Clea paused for a moment.

I am quite taken with our _particular_ friend, Manny, Clea reports. The difference she makes in John is quite remarkable. While he is still clearly thinking and aware while she is present, he is also happily distracted. Perhaps I should tease him less at those times, but I find myself unable to resist  especially since his _particular_ friend enjoys joining in  and because he appears to enjoy it. 

I noted some parallels in his responses to his sister and her friend Jefferey  who I believe you are scheduled to meet in the near future. There was a certain playfulness with the two of them and with his _particular_ friend that is not as apparent in him at other times. 

From what I remember from the conversations that were happening during my creation, you and he spent a good bit of times on the town in London during the period when he was still classified as recovering  although he was still in the field under the watchful eye of Agent Montcrieff. During those times, I would imagine you saw some of that first hand. The darkness and depression that was reported to haunt him then appears to entirely disappear while in his _particular_ friends presence  including those times when one might fear it would come out.

I would also note that, unlike the reports of his activities in London, he is somewhat freer with his affections here  although the two of them appear to be trying to be somewhat circumspect of what is publicly seen. Given the buzz on social media over the images of them holding hands and the reports of a single kiss, I suspect they are correct in their approach.

In my assessment, she is very good for him  even if she is, in his estimation, out of his league. And from what I have been able to gather observing her, he is good for her. That said, I have had very little time to observe her away from John and her association with Myriad means I have fewer resources to draw on to complete my assessments.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Izzys Apartment*




> She follows Louis to the door. Yeah, I think Ill be okay. Ill lock the doors and stay inside tonight. You took care of all those guys though, so Im not too worried.


"Every last one." He adds a bit pridefully.




> Goodnight, Louis, Izzy says softly.


"Night Izzy," Louis replies as he opens the door. He takes a few steps towards the parking lot before coming to a sudden stop. Louis stands in place for a second as if considering something before he finally turns to smile at the woman in the doorway then disappears in a flash of light.

The stillness of the night felt strange. Not because it was unpleasant, but because of how odd it was in comparison to the rest of his day. However, in spite of everything that transpired in the last twelve hours his thoughts kept circling back to his time spent with Izzy. He laughed a bit to himself as he walked back to the parking lot. Since when did an ordinary date night, well... something _like_ a date night become so _extra_ordinary? It was becoming harder and harder to remember what everyday life was like before Red Light took him under her wing. A notion which he wasn't quite sure how to feel about. He pushes the thought to the back of his mind as he reaches his bike and pulls out his cellphone to message Red Light.

*Spoiler: Reply to Red Light*
Show




> Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, Lou. I was busy pulling some strings with AEGIS to get Kelly and her daughter into protective custody. I thought it was best to move as fast as possible.


No worries. I can only imagine the amount of paperwork you had to go through for something like that. Glad to hear AEGIS is looking out for them now. So... what's our next move?



_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*




> A rift opens behind each of the brothers.
> 
> Were out, Mirko, Kris says as he backs up through the portal.
> 
> The younger Dragonovs expression turns to a scowl, but he obeys his brother. You *****ers are lucky, he growls as the rift closes. Next time all thatll be left of you are ashes.


"Whatever you say Zippo." Redline shoots back as the portal blinks out of existence.




> _Mercury and Redline: Report on your teams._


Redline quickly surveys the warehouse and looks his teammates over before he responds.

_The Dragonov's turned tail. Escaped through some sort of portal before we could bring'em down. Aside from a few cracked scales and light burns I think everyone here's okay._




> But we arent done yet. We need to secure the perimeter in advance of ISPD and fires arrival and get what we came for."


"What we came for? The Dra-" Redline pauses midsentence as realization dawns upon him. "Sorry. I honestly forgot we came here looking for that rock. I'll take a look around and see what I can find." He says to the team over comms."

Redline starts searching the current warehouse for anything of interest. He creates a duplicate who begins searching the opposite end of the structure.

*Spoiler: Notice*
Show

Redline's Notice: 5 + 2 (Perception) = 7

Redline's (Duplicate) Notice: 4 + 2 (Perception) = 6

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "What we came for? The Dra-" Redline pauses midsentence as realization dawns upon him. "Sorry. I honestly forgot we came here looking for that rock. I'll take a look around and see what I can find." He says to the team over comms."
> 
> Redline starts searching the current warehouse for anything of interest. He creates a duplicate who begins searching the opposite end of the structure.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice*
> Show
> 
> Redline's Notice: 5 + 2 (Perception) = 7
> 
> Redline's (Duplicate) Notice: 4 + 2 (Perception) = 6


Just a reminder, everyone, Dee ordered firmly. NO ONE touches the Stone. If you see something like it, mark where it is and ask me to come and inspect it.

Given what the Stone had done to Harbinger, Dee shuddered to think what it would do to one of his teammates  who would be wholly unprepared for what they would experience.

----------


## Roguewolf

Keith nods at the instructions and floats down into the warehouse to find who of the goons looks to be of the highest rank. He raises his hand and Stolas appears from his shadow.

_"You rang, young master?"_ The raven asked.

"Stolas, see what you can find. Don't touch the stone, and find me the highest ranking goon here."

*Spoiler: We have many eyes*
Show


Crowe:
Notice: 1d6o6+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *4*
Stolas:
Notice: 1d8o8+4 *7* 1d6o6+4 *11*



He turns to Izulu. "You ready for the interrogation?"

As soon as Crowe finds someone suitable, he'll drag them away from the group with Izulu so he doesn't cause the other's any distraction.

----------


## HIDA

> Clea adjusts her floor to a gleaming black finish and extends a spoiler from her rear as the garage door opens.
> 
> Appearance set and logged as Manny 1, she reports as she shifts into reverse. Assessed trust level in you by John: High.
> 
> Clea paused for a moment.
> 
> I am quite taken with our _particular_ friend, Manny, Clea reports. The difference she makes in John is quite remarkable. While he is still clearly thinking and aware while she is present, he is also happily distracted. Perhaps I should tease him less at those times, but I find myself unable to resist  especially since his _particular_ friend enjoys joining in  and because he appears to enjoy it. 
> 
> I noted some parallels in his responses to his sister and her friend Jefferey  who I believe you are scheduled to meet in the near future. There was a certain playfulness with the two of them and with his _particular_ friend that is not as apparent in him at other times. 
> ...


Manny ponders the question for a moment before responding. "My thoughts are... less conclusive: I met John when he a shell of what you see. He joined my team and didn't speak unless directly addressed and carried himself almost as an unwanted burden. It took me nearly the entire time we we're teammates to speak to me about anything that wasn't official AEGIS business. and before he left I'd realized he reminded me of my little brother and was treating him as such. So I find myself a bit more guarded about her than I rightly ought to be.  She says and does all the right things but with her upbringing I'd be far more surprised if that wasn't the case.  I want to believe she's entirely well intentioned but i'm not convinced. Yet. 

"Clea, If you're willing to help me keep an eye on them, It'd make me feel much better.  I don't need to know all the details. But if he seems off or out of sorts I'd like to hear that from you. John tends to be very guarded about some things but you have a grace to be with him in those more sensitive moments."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny ponders the question for a moment before responding. "My thoughts are... less conclusive: I met John when he a shell of what you see. He joined my team and didn't speak unless directly addressed and carried himself almost as an unwanted burden. It took me nearly the entire time we we're teammates to speak to me about anything that wasn't official AEGIS business. and before he left I'd realized he reminded me of my little brother and was treating him as such. So I find myself a bit more guarded about her than I rightly ought to be.  She says and does all the right things but with her upbringing I'd be far more surprised if that wasn't the case.  I want to believe she's entirely well intentioned but i'm not convinced. Yet. 
> 
> "Clea, If you're willing to help me keep an eye on them, It'd make me feel much better.  I don't need to know all the details. But if he seems off or out of sorts I'd like to hear that from you. John tends to be very guarded about some things but you have a grace to be with him in those more sensitive moments."


His reticence while on loan to your provisional team during Montcrieffs temporary deployment to Brussels was noted by many, Clea conceded. It wasnt unique to you. Several members of Q Division noted that if they were under the kind of psychological scrutiny and political pressure he was, they would be guarded, too. That he opened up to you at all was a bit of a surprise. That he would accompany you clubbing was met with stunned disbelief in some quarters. 

Even before I was placed inside my shell, I noted a difference when he was in the presence of Agent Montcrieff. He was more open than  as he was with the children of Q Division. Q Division compared notes after the party where he had come disguised as Dr. Strange. He had made sure to speak to every child there, no matter their age, and sought out those who were shy. 

I dont think he knows that Q Division has the footage of him sneaking the children away a handful at a time and teaching them to fly, she reported quietly. Montcrieff knew, of course. She agreed to serve as a lookout.

I was still connected to the mainframe at that time. Each of them, during a difficult time with their projects, would pull up the video and scrub to where they could watch their children laughing with delight as they flew around the garage.

He never speaks about small children but I have noted that he seems to pay particular attention to them. I do not know why.

For what it is worth, I am already under strict orders to keep a close eye on him. Should I, or others, think it important to alert you to something that is happening with him, I will be sure to do so.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Outside Izzys Apartment* 
*Spoiler: Text from Red Light*
Show

We keep an ear to the ground. Keep me in the loop, if you can. Ill do what I can to help. 


_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
_He retreated through a portal as soon as he caught wind of me,_ Jaal replies to Dee. _I was careful to keep the sun behind so he wouldnt be able to spot me easily, but the wind shifted._ 

_Rykers awake now,_ Mercury says. _He had worse injuries, so Menageries working on him first. I have some burns, but Im okay to wait for healing._ 

Menagerie answers next. _I have these two covered. If anyone else needs assistance, Im happy to help once Im done._ 

The two Redlines find plenty of stolen guns, normal street drugs, and Nova in their warehouse, but no Stone. 

Crowe finds one goon that Nightgaunt had dealt with earlier that has some extra details around his crown tattoo something Crowe had seen in Vargas files that notated someone a little higher up that a normal street thug. The guy is pale and shivering, unable to stand on his own, even though hes conscious. 

Zodiac shifts to her cockatrice form and flies out of the hole on the roof, followed by Polaris. _Im on it, Dee,_ the alien says as he dives back into the flaming warehouse. Within minutes between Polaris and the rain, the fire is reduced to something manageable, leaving only smoldering wreckage inside. 

The shapeshifter joins Dee in the air, surveying the area.  

Dee can feel something tugging at him from the warehouse that was on fire.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Team, Warehouses*
> _He retreated through a portal as soon as he caught wind of me,_ Jaal replies to Dee. _I was careful to keep the sun behind so he wouldnt be able to spot me easily, but the wind shifted._


*Spoiler: John chatting with the Dragon*
Show

_An unfortunate instance of prudence on its part_, John observed, mentally smiling at the dragon. _You sound as frustrated about that as I am_.





> _Rykers awake now,_ Mercury says. _He had worse injuries, so Menageries working on him first. I have some burns, but Im okay to wait for healing._ 
> 
> Menagerie answers next. _I have these two covered. If anyone else needs assistance, Im happy to help once Im done._ 
> 
> The two Redlines find plenty of stolen guns, normal street drugs, and Nova in their warehouse, but no Stone. 
> 
> Crowe finds one goon that Nightgaunt had dealt with earlier that has some extra details around his crown tattoo something Crowe had seen in Vargas files that notated someone a little higher up that a normal street thug. The guy is pale and shivering, unable to stand on his own, even though hes conscious.


_Let me know when you are ready to get serious about conducting your interrogation_, John asks._ I want to make sure we dont miss anything. If you cant get anything out of him but you have a sense he knows, we can try and pry it from his mind.

If it helps, remind him that the Dragonovs not only abandoned them, one of them killed all of their teammates in a failed attempt to demonstrate who was the more powerful pyrotechnic.

I really want word of that to start to circulate among the Crowns._ 




> Zodiac shifts to her cockatrice form and flies out of the hole on the roof, followed by Polaris. _Im on it, Dee,_ the alien says as he dives back into the flaming warehouse. Within minutes between Polaris and the rain, the fire is reduced to something manageable, leaving only smoldering wreckage inside. 
> 
> The shapeshifter joins Dee in the air, surveying the area.  
> 
> Dee can feel something tugging at him from the warehouse that was on fire.


_Its in the warehouse that burned_, John projected to Yuki and Stella as he partially shifted into the Spirit Realm and began to descend toward the Stone. _Ill go in after it. While I am not expecting anything to happen, we need to prepare for eventualities. Should something happen, it will be up to the two of you to contain things._ 

*Spoiler: John ceases to control the air and moves into Wraitform*
Show

IntangibilityWraithformSomething like that: 1d12o12+2 *12* 1d6o6+2 *13*

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> 
> The two Redlines find plenty of stolen guns, normal street drugs, and Nova in their warehouse, but no Stone. 
> 
> Crowe finds one goon that Nightgaunt had dealt with earlier that has some extra details around his crown tattoo something Crowe had seen in Vargas files that notated someone a little higher up that a normal street thug. The guy is pale and shivering, unable to stand on his own, even though hes conscious. 
> 
> Zodiac shifts to her cockatrice form and flies out of the hole on the roof, followed by Polaris. _Im on it, Dee,_ the alien says as he dives back into the flaming warehouse. Within minutes between Polaris and the rain, the fire is reduced to something manageable, leaving only smoldering wreckage inside.


Crowe sees the extra details of the guy's tattoo and a wide grin creeps across his face. _This_ guy seemed on the verge of death, so it would be a good chance to get some answers. And they'd need to help him out a bit.

"Hey buddy, you up for a little chat?" Crowe says as his shadow starts top move on it's own circling them.

He turns to Nightgaunt for a moment before turning back to the goon. "Nightgaunt, you mind doin' me a solid and dragging this guy for a minute? I'll owe ya later, just figure he'll be a bit more comfortable over there somewhere. I just need a few..... answers."

"Look, ya've been left behind by your bosses, who turned tail at the sight of things gettin' too hard. Now, you're stuck here with us."

Crowe shrugs and kneels down. "Look, I just need some answers, and we'll keep that guy far away from you. Deal?"

*Spoiler: Is this guy afraid of the dark? Let's find out.*
Show


Keith activates Fear using his shadow moving on it's own.

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"Yes.  I know your time is valuable, so I'll be direct."  The vampire says in a subdued tone, taking a few steps away from John.  He hops back up onto the parapet.  "I have been given great cause to believe that Cassie is Estelle Beadreaux's sister, the woman and mage who accompanied me at 5th Chapter."  

He takes a breath, glances at John, and the shrugs and forges ahead.  "One of my teammates is desperately trying to keep Siren engaged and curious, and they'd like to...  follow up on their suspicions.  I wanted to avoid any misunderstandings."  



*Now:*

Nightgaunt snarls, staggering toward Kris as he gates out, claws outstretched, but his blackened and charred body refuses to obey him quickly enough to cut off the villain's escape.  His knees buckle now that the threat has passed, his bloody wings lay limp across his back and the stone floor, slowly staining them as he heaves ragged breaths through a suddenly parched and cracked and scorched throat, focusing on putting himself back together.  

The oily red and black mist burns off and his wings strain for the ceiling before losing cohesion and their constituent elements splatter all over the floor around Nightgaunt.  He pushes himself back to his feet, visibly whole and unmarred pale flesh showing through charred bits of his costume.  

"Next time, my terms, not yours, you sonova whore."  He whispers.  

Nightgaunt jerks and turns his featureless helm towards Crowe.  He stalks over, but remains silent, knowing from sad experience how creepy it can be to civilians and the weak-minded.   He takes the goon by the shoulder and hauls him up to his feet, not quite dragging him off away from the rest of the team.  

*Spoiler: anticlimax healing*
Show


Regen roll 1: 9 - 3? = 6 
Regen roll 2: 2
Regen Roll 3: 5 - 1 from Wound Penalties, -1 from Conditions 
Regen Roll 4: 10 - 2 = 8, full heal.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> "Yes.  I know your time is valuable, so I'll be direct."  The vampire says in a subdued tone, taking a few steps away from John.  He hops back up onto the parapet.  "I have been given great cause to believe that Cassie is Estelle Beadreaux's sister, the woman and mage who accompanied me at 5th Chapter."  
> 
> He takes a breath, glances at John, and the shrugs and forges ahead.  "One of my teammates is desperately trying to keep Siren engaged and curious, and they'd like to...  follow up on their suspicions.  I wanted to avoid any misunderstandings."


John took a deep breath and let it would slowly as Raphael made his pitch. He had already reconciled himself to the fact that Alexander Feris had all the pieces he needed to connect Dee with John Kelley  including his name in the reservation book of 5th Chapter and the double date with three individuals Feris knew were provisional heroes.

Given what he had just said, Raphael clearly understood that as well.

Nor would a vampire towards the top of the Iron Station vampiric hierarchy be the first supernatural-associated figure to make that connection. And like the Neo-Illuminati groups that knew who he was, Feris had every reason to keep to the shadows and keep what he knew to himself or within a small circle.

It was also, he recognized, a fair trade. Now each knew the secret of the others identity. It demonstrated respect on Raphaels part to acknowledge what Feris already knew and offered a parity of trust between Feris and himself.

He may look down upon him as a mere mortal  even if he wasnt  but it still removed a potentially awkward asymmetry.

----------


## HIDA

> His reticence while on loan to your provisional team during Montcrieffs temporary deployment to Brussels was noted by many, Clea conceded. It wasnt unique to you. Several members of Q Division noted that if they were under the kind of psychological scrutiny and political pressure he was, they would be guarded, too. That he opened up to you at all was a bit of a surprise. That he would accompany you clubbing was met with stunned disbelief in some quarters. 
> 
> Even before I was placed inside my shell, I noted a difference when he was in the presence of Agent Montcrieff. He was more open than  as he was with the children of Q Division. Q Division compared notes after the party where he had come disguised as Dr. Strange. He had made sure to speak to every child there, no matter their age, and sought out those who were shy. 
> 
> I dont think he knows that Q Division has the footage of him sneaking the children away a handful at a time and teaching them to fly, she reported quietly. Montcrieff knew, of course. She agreed to serve as a lookout.
> 
> I was still connected to the mainframe at that time. Each of them, during a difficult time with their projects, would pull up the video and scrub to where they could watch their children laughing with delight as they flew around the garage.
> 
> He never speaks about small children but I have noted that he seems to pay particular attention to them. I do not know why.
> ...


"Thanks Clea." Manny says quietly, lookin out onto the city from the window. 

The Blind tiger pulls into view and Manny directs Clea to park as suggested By Kenzie.

"Wish me luck."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, Rooftop*
The line is silent for a moment. I see, Feris replies. I have deliberately not pried into her past. I was not aware of this I would not have allowed Cassie to go downstairs last night if I was. I hope that their chance meeting wasnt jarring for Estelle.

He pauses before continuing. I do not have a problem with the two of them meeting with Cassie, if they wish.

*Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
Clea pulls up behind a red brick building and parks. Manny can hear some loud acoustic guitar and a low gravelly singing voice. Going around the front, hes stopped by a hipster that asks for his ID. After hes given a yellow band around his wrist, hes allowed to enter. 

Theres a lot of people milling around in front of the stage and a long bar full of people. He spots the back of Kenzies head at the bar. She has a blue margarita in front of her. 

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses* 
Dee hears another snarl in his head as he descends into the warehouse. _Prey escaping from me is not something that happens often._ 

The man whimpers as Nightgaunt drags him away. D-dont kill me. Please.

He shivers and nods as Crowe speaks to him. His eyes follow Crowes shadow and he swallows. What do you wanna know?

In the other warehouse, Dee floats past Polaris, whos siphoning blue and red fire from his surroundings. 

*Spoiler: John- Notice TN 8*
Show

Polaris eyes, normally red-orange, have deep blue rings in the center that are steadily growing. 


Hes pulled down to a pile of debris. He spots the edge of a small wooden box that seems totally unscathed by the fire.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses* 
> 
> The man whimpers as Nightgaunt drags him away. D-dont kill me. Please.
> 
> He shivers and nods as Crowe speaks to him. His eyes follow Crowes shadow and he swallows. What do you wanna know?


Crowe nods and takes a deep breath. "Thank ya, Nightgaunt."

"I need to know two things specifically, one of them is a two parter. First, who ordered the hit on Officer Jermaine Greene, and who pulled the trigger?"

After the goon answers, Crowe will nod and he'll glance over at Nightgaunt.

"Second, are ya workin' with Magatsuhi?"

Stolas caws from across the warehouse. _"Young master, it's very unlikely that he will know anything. And I cannot find any baubles."_

_Any chance is still a chance. We need some kinda confirmation._

Crowe keeps his focus on the guy being interrogated, letting his shadow do most of the work.

*Spoiler: Pierce the Mask!*
Show


Pierce the Mask: 2d6+2 *5*
Keith marks Potential!

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
> Clea pulls up behind a red brick building and parks. Manny can hear some loud acoustic guitar and a low gravelly singing voice. Going around the front, hes stopped by a hipster that asks for his ID. After hes given a yellow band around his wrist, hes allowed to enter. 
> 
> Theres a lot of people milling around in front of the stage and a long bar full of people. He spots the back of Kenzies head at the bar. She has a blue margarita in front of her.


Manny smiles as he spots Kenzie from across the venue He walks up to the bar beside her but flags the barkeep down pretending to not notice. 

"Hey mate, Could I get a Whiskey sour on the rocks, extra cherry garnish? Thanks. By the way, You seen a Dark-haired woman come in? About 5'5", beautiful brown eyes, and a smile that lights up a room? She told me to meet her here." Manny says, looking back over his shoulder at her and smiling.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Thanks Clea." Manny says quietly, lookin out onto the city from the window. 
> 
> The Blind tiger pulls into view and Manny directs Clea to park as suggested By Kenzie.
> 
> "Wish me luck."


May you have better luck with Paradox than you did with the source of my voice print, Clea replied archly as a winking emoji appears on her infotainment screen.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses* 
> Dee hears another snarl in his head as he descends into the warehouse. _Prey escaping from me is not something that happens often._


_Remind me to stay on your good side, then._




> In the other warehouse, Dee floats past Polaris, whos siphoning blue and red fire from his surroundings. 
> 
> *Spoiler: John- Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> Polaris eyes, normally red-orange, have deep blue rings in the center that are steadily growing. 
> 
> 
> Hes pulled down to a pile of debris. He spots the edge of a small wooden box that seems totally unscathed by the fire.


*Spoiler: John swaps out spells*
Show

Spellcasting: Telekinesis (4): 1d12o12+2 *20* 1d6o6+2 *4*


Seeing there is no structural threats to where he floats, John fully shifts back in to the Mundane world before casting another spell, drawing the box out from under the debris that partially covers it. He examines it closely as it lifts off of the floor, rising to tabletop height before drawing and telekinetically opening the pen knife he used for handling evidence.

*Spoiler: Issues with the Box?*
Show

Notice for the Box Itself: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *6*

Occult for the Box  in case it has any runes or bad juju: 1d12o12+2 *10* 1d6o6+2 *5*


Mimi: he subvocalized, Please send an image of this box to Seraph and Harbinger, should they be monitoring our progress. If there is not sufficient interference, please stream video.

Using the magic he wielded, John cautiously lifted the lid.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, The Blind Tiger*
The barkeep smiles as he mixes Manny's drink as he glances over at Kenzie. 

Kenzie looks over at him and hits his elbow with hers. Very smooth, she says, taking a drink of her margarita. I see you made it in here with no problems. How was the rest of your day?

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*
I think I remember seeing that in the news, the Crown says. Some of the guys have like a grudge. I dont remember a hit being put out on a specific dude.

He looks at Crowes shadow again, then over at Nightgaunt. The Mastga-what-now? Wait he suddenly clamps up. He obviously has thought of something, but wont reveal it. 

Over in the other warehouse, Dee opens the box to find the velvet necklace and red gem completely unblemished. 

As he looks at it, the gem _calls_ to him. It beckons him to reach out and touch it, much more strongly that the first Stone had. 

_OOC: Make a Spirit Roll to resist touching it please_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Over in the other warehouse, Dee opens the box to find the velvet necklace and red gem completely unblemished. 
> 
> As he looks at it, the gem _calls_ to him. It beckons him to reach out and touch it, much more strongly that the first Stone had. 
> 
> _OOC: Make a Spirit Roll to resist touching it please_


*Spoiler: John stands strong. At least he thinks he stands strong.*
Show

Spirit Roll v. the Demon Stone: 1d8o8 *1* 1d6o6 *17*
One Bennie spent to Reroll. 


John could feel himself breaking into a cold sweat as he looked at the Stone. The part of his mind that always seemed to be able to remain detached noted the similarity between what he was feeling now and what he experienced when he faced off against the Homunculus in the halls of Windsor Palace. There were marked differences, of course. The Homunculus had been raw and inexperienced, as he had been. That much had been made clear when Sir Vincent arrived. The focused, experienced mind of the Court Magician immediately shored up their joint defenses. While their spell work had been important, Sir Vincent later explained to him, it was the mental struggle that had tipped the balance. Your mind was strong enough to hold your ground, Mr. Kelley, he had observed, but your doctors assessments indicate that it cost you. AEGIS may need you ready to deploy on the streets of London, but be sure to measure yourself there. An untrained mental encounter with a demonic force is nothing to sniff at. Please make sure to consult the books I have suggested and practice the exercises you find there. It may save your mind some day.

Today, John reflected as, using the pen knife, he drew the necklace out of its box by its black ribbon and transferred it to the warded container Seraph had provided. Today was one of those days.

This encounter was more refined  more subtle. It was not the mind of an entity that was little more than a baby. The Stone represented something mature, certain, and confident.

He would have to thank Sir Vincent, if he was ever permitted to meet with him again.

He refused to look at the Stone as he closed the box.

He could feel his hands tremble.

Knowledge of the future, it had promised. Something had shifted since Seraph last glimpsed the future that Stone projected, it had teased. Wouldnt he like to know. _Shouldnt_ he know if he was going to counter the plans of his Enemy. 

After all, if he was going to play the game of the politics of Hell, he would need all the help he could get. 

The Enemy knew what they were doing. It was possible he knew where they were right now, following the retreat of his _rasheka_. 

_He knew some of their names._ 

John breathed in and released a shuddering breath. He knew they were only half truths and the knowledge offered would come at a great cost. 

But that knowledge might preserve the city Emi was in. 

His ignorance threatened her. 

His beautifulhis beautiful girlfriend. 

He finally looked down at the latched box in his left hand. 

He could feel the glyph beneath his gauntlet. 

No. 

Not this time. 

He swallowed hard. 

All points: Primary mission accomplished.

His voice sounded rough. 

Three Stones obtained. One more than anyone in the Occult Division of AEGIS had seen in their lifetimes. 

The burden of responsibility he was bearing easily overwhelmed any self-importance he might have felt. It wasnt just Iron Station that was depending on him. It was the world. 

It only took him two tries to put the box back in his pocket and picked up the box that had held the Stone. It would likely provide very limited knowledge after being examined  all of it pointing to its prior owner and possibly the auction house. 

_Hows the interrogation going, Crowe?_

_Mercury: Any updates on the two of your condition? And please dont try to be brave. Now that we have the Stone, I can shift to other priorities, if need be._ 

That triage list included healing anyone who needed it, making sure Polaris knew he was available if he needed to talk, helping the interrogators, and finding the bodies here in the burnt out warehouse. 

_Do you feel up to calling this in to ISPD or should I do so?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses*
> I think I remember seeing that in the news, the Crown says. Some of the guys have like a grudge. I dont remember a hit being put out on a specific dude.
> 
> He looks at Crowes shadow again, then over at Nightgaunt. The Mastga-what-now? Wait he suddenly clamps up. He obviously has thought of something, but wont reveal it.


Crowe nods at first to the goons response and then tilts his head as he notices the goon clamp up. He looks over at Nightgaunt and then back to the guy as he hears Dee come through the telepathic communications.




> All points: Primary mission accomplished.
> 
> His voice sounded rough. 
> 
> _Hows the interrogation going, Crowe?_


_So far, not a whole lot to go on. He doesnt know anything about Officer Greene other than some of the guys having a grudge and him bein on the news. No names yet, and he doesnt remember a hit being put out. He reacted to the name Magatsuhi. Izulu, better get ready to move in, were about to bad cop so you can do your thing._

Crowe chuckles and glances at Nightgaunt.

Looks like we got a rather smart one here. No wonder hes a step above the others. I appreciate your honesty about Officer Greene. Now then, who had the grudge?

He tilts his head a bit as his shadow has started tendrilling outwards mirroring an eldritch horror.

As for the other topic.. Theres the easy way, and the hard way. Stolas flits down and lands on Crowes shoulder with his eyes glowing.

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"She doesn't know yet.  _I_ didn't know til a few minutes ago.  I will endeavor to ensure the matter is handled discretely."  Raphael looks over at John and winks.  "I'm sure the cloak and dagger element will more than appeal to them."  

*Warehouse Interrogation:*

"I am not known for my patience."  Nightgaunt hisses.  "Or my restraint."  He tightens his grip on the goons arm and grabs his right hand in his own.  

With a contemptuous flick, Nightgaunt stretches the cord of the man's life, forcefully attempting to corrode the man's will. 

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Opposed Spirit Roll: 4
if I beat him, his spirit is reduced by a die type.  If he's got a penalty or something and somehow I get a raise, two steps. 



"Look.  You tell Crowe something interesting about... whatever that thing he said was, or your new nickname is going to be Lefty."  

Nightgaunt grabs the man's thumb in an iron grip,  He starts to exert pressure then stops and turns his helmet to the man.  "You _are_ right handed, right?  I _hate_ guessing."  

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


Intimidate, whassat? 
1d4-2+1d6-2 = .....3, so if I get any kind of bonus from threatening to break his fingers, I get a regular success vs. spirit?

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 26th_
*Outside Izzys Apartment*

*Spoiler: Text to Red Light*
Show




> We keep an ear to the ground. Keep me in the loop, if you can. Ill do what I can to help.


Unfortunately run ins with demons have become pretty commonplace as of late so I should have an update for you soon. Also I'm sure you've already heard about it by now but the Crowns are pushing a new drug they call "Nova" that turns regular people into metas... or demons. I know you can handle yourself out there but try not to have too much fun without me.

And on a completely unrelated note: You wouldn't happen to know any nice spots for a dinner date would you? The place doesn't have to be upscale, just memorable.


Louis presses send and pockets his cellphone before taking to the streets on his bike and returning to base.


_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses*




> All points: Primary mission accomplished.


"You have the stone? The only things we found were drugs and guns, unsurprisingly." Redline replies over comms.

"And do we have any idea where the Dragonov's are hiding?"

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, The Blind Tiger*
> The barkeep smiles as he mixes Manny's drink as he glances over at Kenzie. 
> 
> Kenzie looks over at him and hits his elbow with hers. Very smooth, she says, taking a drink of her margarita. I see you made it in here with no problems. How was the rest of your day?


Manny smiles and turn himself to face her fully. "Just fine. Tidying up some plans for the party Saturday. You able to get all your business taken care of up here? Since I was denied the pleasure of your company, I assume it was rather important?"

"By the way, Not bad." He says nodding to the man strumming onstage.




> *Then:*
> "I am not known for my patience."  Nightgaunt hisses.  "Or my restraint."  He tightens his grip on the goons arm and grabs his right hand in his own.  
> 
> With a contemptuous flick, Nightgaunt stretches the cord of the man's life, forcefully attempting to corrode the man's will. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...


Hold there a moment, mate. What's all this about breaking fingers? He got left for dead by his gang leader and our plan is to snap bones until he cooperates? The man has suffered enough, no need to pile on." Manny says, in a Placid tone. He looks at the man with concern.

"Alright, mate. Let's play this straight and I'll see what can be done to help you and keeping your fingers unbroken and _Him_ away from you." he says, moving his eyes slowly towards Nightgaunt.

"I just need the info and I can make this all smooth over, get me?"

*Spoiler: OOC: Let's be reasonable*
Show

Persuasion Rolls: 14,14

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 26th_
*Louis*
*Spoiler: Text from Red Light*
Show

Yeah, Ive seen what Nova can do to people. Ill be careful. 

As for a date, you could always bring her to Illuminate. Theres a restaurant upstairs, and then you guys could head downstairs to the club if you want. 


_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, Rooftop*
If that is all you needed, I have another meeting to attend. Ill speak to you again soon, Mr. Rothmyer, Feris says before he hangs up. 

*Manny, The Blind Tiger*
She sobers a little before she nods. Yeah. Personal business, she says quietly as she finishes off her drink. She signals to the bartender for another before she looks back over at Manny and then to the man on stage. I told you he was good. I like that every song he sings tells a story.

_October 30th_
*Team, Warehouses* 
_Rykers fixed up,_ Mercury replies to Dee. _Menagerie has him fully healed, but she used most of her magic. I still have a few burns, but if youre coming over to heal me, Id rather you take care of Zodiac first. She just landed and I think she has a couple broken ribs._ He pauses for a moment. _I dont mind calling up ISPD. Ill contact them now._

Nice job everyone, Seraph says over comms. Dee has the Stone secured.

Over in the other warehouse, the Crown that Crowe, Nightgaunt, and Izulu are interrogating pales at the vampires threats. He shakes his head and tries to pull away from Nightgaunts iron grip. I-I cant man! Shell kill me!

As Izulu speaks, the man looks up at him and tears start to form in his eyes. He blinks them away. You gotta help me man. I cant talk about it if I say anything about Rin

Blood starts to run from his nose and ears. Oh ****. He looks down and coughs, spitting out more blood, before his head is crushed inward into a pulp.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses* 
> Nice job everyone, Seraph says over comms. Dee has the Stone secured.
> 
> Over in the other warehouse, the Crown that Crowe, Nightgaunt, and Izulu are interrogating pales at the vampires threats. He shakes his head and tries to pull away from Nightgaunts iron grip. I-I cant man! Shell kill me!
> 
> As Izulu speaks, the man looks up at him and tears start to form in his eyes. He blinks them away. You gotta help me man. I cant talk about it if I say anything about Rin
> 
> Blood starts to run from his nose and ears. Oh ****. He looks down and coughs, spitting out more blood, before his head is crushed inward into a pulp.


As the Crown mentions a she, he tilts his head and nods at Nightgaunt. Turning quickly as Izulu steps up, Crowe scowls. Granted it was part of the plan, he needed to make it look good. His eyes widen when he mentions a Rin-something, before he stops and notices the blood.

"Wai-" He's cut off but the man's head imploding. "****! I've never heard of a Rin whoever it is, but that...... **** man."

He shakes his head and looks between the others. "Thanks for the help on that, but guess that confirms a hunch.

*Spoiler: Keith is smart, but not that smart*
Show


Smarts: 1d8o8 *5* 1d6o6 *2*
Spent a benny to reroll, 1/3 remaining.



He goes over comms. "Dee, he's dead. Someone doesn't want certain secrets getting out."  He shakes his head again. This guy's blood was on Crowe's hands, just another in the long list in that war.

"Whoever Rin is, will pay for that...... But why would they align with a street gang of all things?" Crowe wasn't sure of what the end goal could be. What was his father thinking?! Sure he himself had talked with a demon in a casual manner, and had a pleasant conversation, but even then Zylas seemed to have a reservation about the Empire. So why....

Stolas cawed. _"Young master, there is nothnig you could have done. Even you couldn't anticipate the Empire having a remote trigger to keep it a secret."_

Crowe sighed. "I know Stolas, but that doesn't make it better. That blood is on my hands now."

----------


## HIDA

> *Manny, The Blind Tiger*
> She sobers a little before she nods. Yeah. Personal business, she says quietly as she finishes off her drink. She signals to the bartender for another before she looks back over at Manny and then to the man on stage. I told you he was good. I like that every song he sings tells a story.


"I suppose so." Manny says, then thanks the bartender and slips him a $10. He takes a sip of the drink and appreciates the warmth in his chest with a contented sigh.

"I'll ask only once as to not be too invasive..." Manny starts, leaning with his elbows and back against the bar.

"Something you want to talk about, this 'personal business'?" He looks at her a moment before glancing at the stage and taking another drink.





> _October 30th_
> *Team, Warehouses* 
> _Rykers fixed up,_ Mercury replies to Dee. _Menagerie has him fully healed, but she used most of her magic. I still have a few burns, but if youre coming over to heal me, Id rather you take care of Zodiac first. She just landed and I think she has a couple broken ribs._ He pauses for a moment. _I dont mind calling up ISPD. Ill contact them now._
> 
> Nice job everyone, Seraph says over comms. Dee has the Stone secured.
> 
> Over in the other warehouse, the Crown that Crowe, Nightgaunt, and Izulu are interrogating pales at the vampires threats. He shakes his head and tries to pull away from Nightgaunts iron grip. I-I cant man! Shell kill me!
> 
> As Izulu speaks, the man looks up at him and tears start to form in his eyes. He blinks them away. You gotta help me man. I cant talk about it if I say anything about Rin
> ...


Manny freezes in places as some of the viscera breaks containment and splashes onto his face and clothes. With his eyes closed, he unzips his jacket and grabs a handkerchief from his inside pocket. and wipes off his face.

"Well... That'll have to get worked out in therapy." He says, wiping off his jacket.




> He goes over comms. "Dee, he's dead. Someone doesn't want certain secrets getting out."  He shakes his head again. This guy's blood was on Crowe's hands, just another in the long list in that war.
> 
> "Whoever Rin is, will pay for that...... But why would they align with a street gang of all things?" Crowe wasn't sure of what the end goal could be. What was his father thinking?! Sure he himself had talked with a demon in a casual manner, and had a pleasant conversation, but even then Zylas seemed to have a reservation about the Empire. So why....
> 
> Stolas cawed. _"Young master, there is nothnig you could have done. Even you couldn't anticipate the Empire having a remote trigger to keep it a secret."_
> 
> Crowe sighed. "I know Stolas, but that doesn't make it better. That blood is on my hands now."


Izulu puts a hand on Crowe's shoulder.

"It's not. You didn't do --_this_-- to him." he says, gesturing at the stump. 

"Not sure what exactly you were looking for, mate, but you're certainly not getting it from him. I'm sorry. We'll get to the bottom of all this."

----------


## mmdeforrest

_Understood, Mercury._ He wished she had mentioned something about her injuries when they were hovering next to one another. _I am on my way._

Dee floats past Polaris, whos siphoning blue and red fire from his surroundings. 

*Spoiler: John- Notice TN 8*
Show

Polaris eyes, normally red-orange, have deep blue rings in the center that are steadily growing. 

Notice: 1d10o10+4 *7* 1d6o6+4 *8*

Is it normal for your eyes to pick up the color of the energy they are absorbing, Polaris? John asked Polaris as he approached him past. Your eyes are turning blue.




> "Dee, he's dead. Someone doesn't want certain secrets getting out."  He shakes his head again. This guy's blood was on Crowe's hands, just another in the long list in that war.
> 
> "Whoever Rin is, will pay for that...... But why would they align with a street gang of all things?"


Come again, Crowe? John said, reflexively tapping the side of his helmet. Did you say dead? And what Rin are you referencing?

----------


## Roguewolf

> Come again, Crowe? John said, reflexively tapping the side of his helmet. Did you say dead? And what Rin are you referencing?


Crowe nodded and then realized Dee couldn't see it as he tapped his commlink again. He was a bit surprised at the next question though, since he thought he had stopped transmitting.

"Yeah, seems like there was a trigger word he said at the end causing his head to crush in on itself. Hadn't planned on bringin' that part up yet, but I can only assume Rin is part of the name he was about to say. Or a title. Either way seems like my hunch was right, unfortunately."

He turned to Izulu after, a bit shocked but he took a deep breath and nodded.

"R-right. Just a lot of things coming back around it seems." He looks between the other two heroes there with him and sighs. "Magatsuhi, they're the ones who took everything from me. I thought they'd be above workin' with demons but, guess I'd be wrong on that too."

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael stows his phone and lets out a long tired breath.  "Well, don't go nuts, but uh... go do your thing, I guess."  He says to John.  

"He didn't know they were related either."  Raphael adds.  

*Now:*

"Fine, have it your way."  Nightgaunt starts to spit at Izulu in a caustic tone when the goon's rising panic cuts him off.  

The vampire lets the limp, headless form drop the ground like a sack of potatoes.  

"Oh."  
"Well."
"Crap." 

"I didn't think psychics could actually do that to people..."  Nightgaunt muses.  "I'd read that in a sci-fi novel once."  

Absentmindedly, Nightgaunt wipes the blood splattered over his hands on his costume, the more stubborn droplets burn away.  

"I'm gonna go check on the others."  He says,  leaping into the air as a single raven, flying up through the hole in the roof and looping around to land near Menagerie and the others.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> Raphael stows his phone and lets out a long tired breath.  "Well, don't go nuts, but uh... go do your thing, I guess."  He says to John.  
> 
> "He didn't know they were related either."  Raphael adds.


That is more than a little disturbing, John observed as he took a sip of tea. That leaves open the question of who does and how and why they brought her to Iron Station.

It could be random chance, John observed thoughtfully. But it doesnt feel like it. And while I am observant, I am not the only one. If you have tasted both of their blood, there would have to be clues there. Feris saw them both while they were standing next to one another and there were enough clues there for me to have noticed from across the room.

Someone or something is trying to keep this hidden. He looked up at Raphael, his brows furrowed. For Stellas and Cassies sake, we need to find out why.

Emi and I will learn what we can and communicate our information to you as soon as is practical. Stellas presence may complicate that and I want to respect your desire to hold off on telling her anything until Monday. I will leave it up to you what you believe we should pass along to him.

Since he now knows who I am, I will be happy to meet with him, should the need arise. 

That only leaves the question of what we can and should do about Stellas mother. Since AEGIS has denied our request to move her here, our options are somewhat limited  at least for now. I may be able to arrange a safe location for her in the near future but I dont have anything immediately available.

John shook his head. As much as I was serious about taking Stella under my protection in your absence, these are matters in which I should and will defer to you. But know that I am still here to help, should you need me to.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Dee, Warehouse 1*
Polaris looks confused. Theyre blue? The alien glances down at his hands. Ive never absorbed anything other than normal fire. And even if the light I take in is colored, my eyes have never changed. I did absorb a lot of the Dragonovs fire, though. He grows quiet. I hope its not permanent.

*Nightgaunt, Outside Warehouse 1*
The raven Nightgaunt spots Menagerie talking quietly with Zodiac, in her human form, and Ryker. Mercury stands about ten feet away, talking into his communicator with the police. 

Menagerie gives Ryker a look, and the former villain holds up his hands and turns around to allow her to lift up Zodiacs shirt so that she can see the bruising thats already forming on the left side of the South Siders ribs and midriff. The shapeshifters breath hisses in as Menagerie gently probs the injury and sends a small amount of magic into the wound to help numb the pain.

----------


## mmdeforrest

John took a deep breath. He was almost used to his friends stream of consciousness but it did make conducting investigations or laying plans somewhat challenging. 

Which hunch was that, Crowe? Dee asked in an even tone as he regarded Polaris before glancing back to where he retrieved the box. You had not mentioned any particular hunches about the assassins who went after Officer Greene.

That space, he recognized, may have been where most of the documents that detailed this operation were kept. Perhaps Mirkos excess had been designed to do more than fight Polaris. Perhaps he was also intent on destroying evidence.

The clock was ticking for him to find any actionable intelligence and he still had a list of things to do.




> _October 30th_
> *Dee, Warehouse 1*
> Polaris looks confused. Theyre blue? The alien glances down at his hands. Ive never absorbed anything other than normal fire. And even if the light I take in is colored, my eyes have never changed. I did absorb a lot of the Dragonovs fire, though. He grows quiet. I hope its not permanent.


Are you sure, Polaris? John asked as he directed the alien prince towards the door. Your eye color has shifted somewhat of late. I had thought I noted a difference at Ashford Coffee but I had attributed that to being somewhat distracted at the time. Miss Menagerie and Seraph are more knowledgeable about healing than I am, however. Perhaps they can tell us more.

Seraph: John subvocalized as he and Polaris floated toward Miss Menagerie, Nightgaunt, and the South Siders, Are you still receiving my feed and seeing the color of Polaris eyes?




> *Nightgaunt, Outside Warehouse 1*
> The raven Nightgaunt spots Menagerie talking quietly with Zodiac, in her human form, and Ryker. Mercury stands about ten feet away, talking into his communicator with the police. 
> 
> Menagerie gives Ryker a look, and the former villain holds up his hands and turns around to allow her to lift up Zodiacs shirt so that she can see the bruising thats already forming on the left side of the South Siders ribs and midriff. The shapeshifters breath hisses in as Menagerie gently probs the injury and sends a small amount of magic into the wound to help numb the pain.


John began to cast a healing spell he and Polaris joined them. How many other Rooks of note are in there, Nightgaunt? We still need information and I would like to secure what we can before ISPD arrives.

*Spoiler: John Heals Zodiac*
Show

John switches spells again, dropping his Telekinesis in favor of Healing.

Healing Spell for Zodiac: 1d12o12+2 *12* 1d6o6+2 *6*

With an unmodified 12, John can heal up to 3 wounds. Whatever wounds Zodiac has, however, will be applied as negative modifiers to the roll  making 2 wounds the more likely result.

----------


## HIDA

> Crowe nodded and then realized Dee couldn't see it as he tapped his commlink again. He was a bit surprised at the next question though, since he thought he had stopped transmitting.
> 
> "Yeah, seems like there was a trigger word he said at the end causing his head to crush in on itself. Hadn't planned on bringin' that part up yet, but I can only assume Rin is part of the name he was about to say. Or a title. Either way seems like my hunch was right, unfortunately."
> 
> He turned to Izulu after, a bit shocked but he took a deep breath and nodded.
> 
> "R-right. Just a lot of things coming back around it seems." He looks between the other two heroes there with him and sighs. "Magatsuhi, they're the ones who took everything from me. I thought they'd be above workin' with demons but, guess I'd be wrong on that too."


"I'm of a mind that if you're willing to make crime your profession, there isn't a floor you'll not stoop too." Izulu says, patting Crowe on the back and walking back towards the team.

"And besides, We actually accomplished the misson and with no --casualties..." he says looking at his and frowning.

"The party can go off without a hitch."




> _October 30th_
> *Dee, Warehouse 1*
> Polaris looks confused. Theyre blue? The alien glances down at his hands. Ive never absorbed anything other than normal fire. And even if the light I take in is colored, my eyes have never changed. I did absorb a lot of the Dragonovs fire, though. He grows quiet. I hope its not permanent.
> 
> *Nightgaunt, Outside Warehouse 1*
> The raven Nightgaunt spots Menagerie talking quietly with Zodiac, in her human form, and Ryker. Mercury stands about ten feet away, talking into his communicator with the police. 
> 
> Menagerie gives Ryker a look, and the former villain holds up his hands and turns around to allow her to lift up Zodiacs shirt so that she can see the bruising thats already forming on the left side of the South Siders ribs and midriff. The shapeshifters breath hisses in as Menagerie gently probs the injury and sends a small amount of magic into the wound to help numb the pain.


Manny grimaces at the bruising before realizing what he was staring at and looks... away. 

"This party cannot start soon enough."
Manny takes a deep breath and stares up at the sky he begins floating towards.

----------


## Roguewolf

> John took a deep breath. He was almost used to his friends stream of consciousness but it did make conducting investigations or laying plans somewhat challenging. 
> 
> Which hunch was that, Crowe? Dee asked in an even tone as he regarded Polaris before glancing back to where he retrieved the box. You had not mentioned any particular hunches about the assassins who went after Officer Greene.


Crowe sighs. He thought Dee would have remembered their conversation on the roof the other day but, then again both were fairly distracted. That, and he wondered just how many of the files he had would hold Greene's name in them. He'd need to go back through them.

"Magatsuhi, they're here. Our guy didn't know anything about Greene and I'm willin' to bet someone from that organization played a role in finding out who he was too. I'm gonna dive back into the files when we get back though. Pull some more names."

He took his fingers off the commlink and sighed again. This was getting out of hand.




> "I'm of a mind that if you're willing to make crime your profession, there isn't a floor you'll not stoop too." Izulu says, patting Crowe on the back and walking back towards the team.
> 
> "And besides, We actually accomplished the misson and with no --casualties..." he says looking at his and frowning.
> 
> "The party can go off without a hitch."


He watched as Nightgaunt flew away and was mildly confused he didn't ask anything. Then again, he probably figured it was something to talk about later. He just nodded at Izulu's assessment and took a deep breath.

"True, mission complete, just..... I really blew that interrogation." He shook his head.

He jolted back up at the mention of a party as Izulu made his way to the rest of the team.

"Wait, what party?" He says making his way and shrugging at Izulu's comment to the rest of the team.

He quickly turns to look in another direction as he gets to the group and sees part of Zodiac's shirt raised. Still, his mind went elsewhere. Just what did the Empire want with the demons? It wasn't even really their MO to work with them. Sure they had the belief that their powers came from the corruption of the underworld, but that was all myth! Wasn't it? Could the demons actually be part of the source his father was looking for?

Crowe looked up at the sky lost in thought, as Stolas took the time to spread his wings a bit. He'd always been told that his powers are from the Void, and that he should revere it as well as have a healthy fear of it. Balance was the key. Granted there are many places to raw power from, bargains don't end well.

_"All magic comes with a price, young master. Yours is innate, something you were born with. However, the price you and your uncle pay is knowing where it comes from."_

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
Kenzie shakes her head slightly. No. Its not something I want to share.

The bartender comes back with another blue margarita for her and she tell him to put it on her tab. So, Manny, youre new in town, right? Like it so far? I know two days isnt really a lot of time to form an opinion, but since youre from waaaay out of town, I thought you might have one.

_October 30th_
*Team* 
Before they head outside, Polaris replies to Dee, I mean, theyll get brighter or darker based on how much energy I have, but theyve never been anything other than orange. 

Harbinger says hes never seen that before, Seraph answers on a private channel. Ryker did say earlier that Mirkos fire was different, so thats probably it. Well just have to keep an eye on him.

Oh, so everyone else can look, but I cant? Ryker scoffs after Dee heals Zodiac. The former villain has a gaping hole in his shirt across his chest, but the skin beneath is unblemished. He gives the shapeshifter a quick smile so she knows hes joking. 

Zodiac playfully rolls her eyes at Ryker before looking at Dee as Menagerie drops her shirt. Thank you, she says as she inclines her head slightly to him and the sorceress. She catches Dees eye and has him follow her gaze over to Mercury, whos still talking with the police, pacing in a short line. 

Theres several places on him where his armor has either melted or broken and he hasnt yet bothered to replace it. The front of both forearms are raw and blistered, along with his right shin.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
> Kenzie shakes her head slightly. No. Its not something I want to share.
> 
> The bartender comes back with another blue margarita for her and she tell him to put it on her tab. So, Manny, youre new in town, right? Like it so far? I know two days isnt really a lot of time to form an opinion, but since youre from waaaay out of town, I thought you might have one.


Manny nods.

"It's... interesting.  Manny says carefully. He takes another sip of the sour before continuing.

"There is a disarming calmness to the city thats completely unlike London. Not that its partuicularly bad, just,well, disarming. I don't feel like I have to play a role or anything. I can just be myself. Honestly, it's quite nice." He says, looking at her and smiling.

"So what about you? Whats your opinion of the place? I am also quite curious to hear more about you.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Team* 
> Before they head outside, Polaris replies to Dee, I mean, theyll get brighter or darker based on how much energy I have, but theyve never been anything other than orange. 
> 
> Harbinger says hes never seen that before, Seraph answers on a private channel. Ryker did say earlier that Mirkos fire was different, so thats probably it. Well just have to keep an eye on him.


Acknowledged, Dee subvocalized as he and Polaris reach the door out.

One thing before we rejoin the others. I overheard what Draganov accused you of. It was clearly him moving to try and hurt you emotionally after learning he wasnt powerful enough to hurt you physically. Even if it isnt true, I know from personal experience it can still sting. If you need to talk, come and find me.

He rolled his eyes. Fair warning: My schedule is tight before the party. Enjoying yourself there will likely do you some good. 




> Oh, so everyone else can look, but I cant? Ryker scoffs after Dee heals Zodiac. The former villain has a gaping hole in his shirt across his chest, but the skin beneath is unblemished. He gives the shapeshifter a quick smile so she knows hes joking. 
> 
> Zodiac playfully rolls her eyes at Ryker before looking at Dee as Menagerie drops her shirt. Thank you, she says as she inclines her head slightly to him and the sorceress. She catches Dees eye and has him follow her gaze over to Mercury, whos still talking with the police, pacing in a short line.


Dee returns her bow. _I thought he would be a more cooperative patient if I agreed to his request to heal you first. Ill take care of him now._

He offered Miss Menagerie a smile as he continued on towards Mercury. I honestly dont know what we would do without you.

Or you, Songbird, he continued over the comms. Your eyes in the sky made sure we werent taken more by surprise by the _rasheka_. Im grateful for that.




> Theres several places on him where his armor has either melted or broken and he hasnt yet bothered to replace it. The front of both forearms are raw and blistered, along with his right shin.


Dee uselessly cocked an eyebrow at Mercury deep within in the shadows of his hood as he surveyed the blistered skin. 

I suspect you have heard all the tough as nails jokes by now so I will spare you the indignity of another, John observed quietly as he cast his healing spell.

*Spoiler: Healing Mercury*
Show

Healing Spell for Mercury: 1d12o12+2 *8* 1d6o6+2 *7*

Assuming he has one or two wounds, John heals one of Mercurys wounds. If he is only Shaken, John heals two wounds.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
Kenzie gives Manny a half smile. I guess it would be pretty jarring coming from somewhere like London to a city in Louisiana. But it can be nice going somewhere where you dont know anyone too. Like you said, you dont have a roll to play that people expect.

I like it here, she replies. Ive been all over the US, but this is where Ive spent the longest. Ive lived here for three years now? Its the closest thing I could call home.

Her eyes get a little distant and she takes a sip of her new drink. 

_October 30th_
*Team*
Menagerie returns Johns smile. I didnt do much other than heal. Jaal did most of the work.

Hey, Ryker says, looking at the sorceress. I appreciate you too. Gettin burned sucks.

_I just wish there had been less interference,_ Sidney replies. _I wouldve been able to pinpoint that griffin demon faster and maybe kept it from gating out the Dragonovs. Ill work on beefing up my birds electronics._

Thank you, Sergeant, Mercury says as Dee comes up behind him. Ill have Harbinger send you a full report in a few hours. He turns to face the magician and his expression is tightly controlled. I have heard that joke just a few times.

He looks back over Dees shoulder at Zodiac and nods. Thank you for looking at her first, he says in a quiet voice as Dee starts to heal him. The blisters slowly fade, but his skin stays pink and raw. 

_OOC: Dee heals one of Mercurys Wounds._

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
> Kenzie gives Manny a half smile. I guess it would be pretty jarring coming from somewhere like London to a city in Louisiana. But it can be nice going somewhere where you dont know anyone too. Like you said, you dont have a roll to play that people expect.
> 
> I like it here, she replies. Ive been all over the US, but this is where Ive spent the longest. Ive lived here for three years now? Its closest thing I could call home.
> 
> Her eyes get a little distant and she takes a sip of her new drink.


Manny smiles. "Well when I got here, My Contact told me an old mate of mine was here. Turned out to be Dee. Not sure you've met Him. He's a good one. I'll be sure to introduce him to you Saturday if you've not had the pleasure. But even then I had certain appearances to maintain. But not nearly as much so it has been a bit nicer." He says, taking another sip.

"Traveled alot before you landed here, eh? You a Military kid bychance?" Manny asks with a sidelong glance.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Menagerie returns Johns smile. I didnt do much other than heal. Jaal did most of the work.
> 
> Hey, Ryker says, looking at the sorceress. I appreciate you too. Gettin burned sucks.


And given how much damage these two bruisers have to take  even while they are making short work of our opponents, John said, looping Nightgaunt into his comments, your healing is important to all of us. As are your companions, Dee added with a respectful bow to her summoned creatures.




> _I just wish there had been less interference,_ Sidney replies. _I wouldve been able to pinpoint that griffin demon faster and maybe kept it from gating out the Dragonovs. Ill work on beefing up my birds electronics._


It was fast enough to make a difference, Songbird, John reminded her.

And the initial intel they provided made a huge difference in what we could accomplish here today, he added, subvocalizing.




> Thank you, Sergeant, Mercury says as Dee comes up behind him. Ill have Harbinger send you a full report in a few hours. He turns to face the magician and his expression is tightly controlled. I have heard that joke just a few times.
> 
> He looks back over Dees shoulder at Zodiac and nods. Thank you for looking at her first, he says in a quiet voice as Dee starts to heal him. The blisters slowly fade, but his skin stays pink and raw. 
> 
> _OOC: Dee heals one of Mercurys Wounds._


Dee shrugged. Ladies first and all, he replied quietly, but your concern for your teammate and your willingness to put her first speaks well of you.

John regarded his work critically. There is something about you I am not appropriately attuned to, it seems. If Miss Menagerie hasnt already done what she can for you, we will have to get you in front of Seraph as soon as we get back.

Anything from ISPD we should let the others know about? Crowe, Nightgaunt, and Izulu tried interrogating one of them and someone had tampered with him before we arrived. Reports are sketchy, but his head appears to have collapsed in upon itself when he mentioned the name Rin. Ring any bells?

*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Crowe*
Show

_Ill see what I can learn about Rin, Crowe, John projected. But the Empire is your specialty. Congratulations on confirming your suspicions and getting to a point you can work from solid ground rather than educated guesswork. Im glad and impressed you managed that in such a short time._


*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Izulu*
Show

_Up for a little more acting, Izulu? I need someone to have a concerned conversation with in earshot of one of the Crowns to see if we can get East Side or Crowe any useful information._ 


*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Redline*
Show

_Redline: Are you still in the unburned warehouse? Id like to hear what you found in your after-action investigation. Given your training with Redlight, I am looking forward to learning from your expertise in these matters._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team*
> Menagerie returns Johns smile. I didnt do much other than heal. Jaal did most of the work.
> 
> Hey, Ryker says, looking at the sorceress. I appreciate you too. Gettin burned sucks.
> 
> _I just wish there had been less interference,_ Sidney replies. _I wouldve been able to pinpoint that griffin demon faster and maybe kept it from gating out the Dragonovs. Ill work on beefing up my birds electronics._


As Crowe finally comes up to the group post healing, he nods hearing Ryker's remark. They may very well not have been as well off had she not been there. He even nods at Sidney's comments on the comms.

"We'd have been toast if not for the warning from ya, Songbird. I'll see about getting Stolas powered back up to help out too and loop ya in."

His eyes narrowed looking back at the warehouse. His guess was right, but he wished it hadn't been. Someone would still be alive.




> Anything from ISPD we should let the others know about? Crowe, Nightgaunt, and Izulu tried interrogating one of them and someone had tampered with him before we arrived. Reports are sketchy, but his head appears to have collapsed in upon itself when he mentioned the name Rin. Ring any bells?
> 
> *Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Crowe*
> Show
> 
> _Ill see what I can learn about Rin, Crowe, John projected. But the Empire is your specialty. Congratulations on confirming your suspicions and getting to a point you can work from solid ground rather than educated guesswork. Im glad and impressed you managed that in such a short time._


Crowe's eyes opened back to a normal setting hearing Dee's voice in his head. He just shook his head though.

*Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Dee.*
Show


_"That, means a great deal coming from you, Dee. Thank you. But I wish I hadn't been right. That's another man's blood on my hands. It does seem like Rin and Magatsuhi are trigger words if they have been cursed or something so, if you talk to any one else, be careful."_

Dee hears a telepathic sigh.

_"Wasn't trying to muck that up entirely. But we'll still get Greene's killer. And if it's this agent from the Empire, then that just means they have a lot more to answer for. Want me to try again? Without bringing up the triggers I mean. Also, not sure if this will work entirely well, but here's the additions for higher ranked Crowns."

Crowe projects the image of the higher ranked tattoo to Dee._



He started going through the names mentally of the agents that had died on his watch and during his time in this secret war. How many others would need to? He looked around at his teammates, tallying who still didn't know. Who needed to know. They'd all find out soon anyway.

"So the griffon was back there then....." He thought for a moment. "Shielding from the.... forgot the name...... and figurin' out Kris's powers. How did he seem to attack?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Manny, The Blind Tiger*
Yuki told me about him, a little, Kenzie says. She said hes been a great addition to the op, and good friend to her and Drake.

She looks down at her drink after Manny asks about her past. Not exactly. Its not really something I can talk about here. Suffice to say, I didnt really have a home. I was moved around a lot. Never really had a chance to try to get to know anyone. Until now.

Her expression narrows a little. I want to be up front with you. Im not looking for anything long term. I dont know if thats what you were after or not, but I wanted you to know.

_October 30th_
*Team*
Mercury smiles slightly. Even that much helped. Thanks.

She always comes before me. I know she might not like that, but he answers with a shrug before he lets it drop and returns to being Team Leader. No. I filled them in on what to expect from the warehouse Mirko destroyed. Theyre sending Fire, EMS, and police over. We dont need to stay unless you want to once they get here.

The metallic hero thinks for moment on the name. Nothing comes to mind. Ill check some files later, but I think Id remember that name.

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael rubs his face with both hands, then runs them through his hair a couple of times.  He hops back down off the parapet and leans against it.  "I don't suppose... just _one_ thing could go our way and she just.... made her way down here on her own? and just _once_ in our lives, it's just a coincidence?"  

He sighs and looks at his feet and jams his hands in his pockets.  "Or course it can't."  

"For what it's worth, _I_ wouldn't want her mom here while..."  Raphael glances at John's left hand.  He juts his chin at it for emphasis.  

Raphael curses "Dude, I've never gotten close to someone like this before, nevermind worry about someone _else's_ family."  

"I think... _Overall_ I'm glad you're here, John."  

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot*
Show


I think *this* would be the moment John earned Influence over Raphael back, but IIRC we handed it over mechanically during previous End of Session. 




*Now:*

The raven stands up as a pristine Nightgaunt.  He plants his hands on his hips and says to Ryker.  "What, getting thrown through walls is boring already?"  

The vampire shrugs off John's question.  "As far as I could tell, the guy..."  He trails off.  "I think it was just the one.  But I'm not exactly well versed in differentiating one faceless, nameless mook from another."  

"Vitriol's right.  Being set on fire sucks."  He glances around, a smile creeping into his tone.  "Even if I get to skip the line for getting healed up after."  

Nightgaunt considers Songbird's input for a moment.  "Hey Songbird... If something like that happens again, would one of your birds be able to guide us onto the problem on their own? Without you holding their hands, so to speak?"  

He shrugs at those assembled.  "I've got the best chance at closing quickly, and _solving_ a problem like that in the future."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Then:*
> 
> Raphael rubs his face with both hands, then runs them through his hair a couple of times.  He hops back down off the parapet and leans against it.  "I don't suppose... just _one_ thing could go our way and she just.... made her way down here on her own? and just _once_ in our lives, it's just a coincidence?"  
> 
> He sighs and looks at his feet and jams his hands in his pockets.  "Or course it can't."  
> 
> "For what it's worth, _I_ wouldn't want her mom here while..."  Raphael glances at John's left hand.  He juts his chin at it for emphasis.  
> 
> Raphael curses "Dude, I've never gotten close to someone like this before, nevermind worry about someone _else's_ family."  
> ...


And Im glad I found the two of you here waiting for me, Raphael. Its good to not be the only one who had leapt further ahead in the emotional attachment category in a brief time.

He looked down at the back of his left hand. I should be making some kind of the devil you know joke, linking it to knowing Seraph has Zylas locked up in a way Matteos possessor is not but I didnt sleep well enough to engage in that level of witty repartee.

He turned to Raphael and smiled. Some pair of dark, mysterious occult figures we are. Id better get ready to play Nick to Emis Nora. He extended his hand. Ill try to keep us out of trouble.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Spoiler: The Text from Manny*
Show

Wing Commander To Fmr. Wingman John Kelley.
Emergency, I need to Borrow Clea For a Date Tonight.

Please?


I dont believe this, John said as he looked at the time. 

He did say it was an emergency, he noted, which means Mannys plans had been of the spontaneous kind  whether spontaneous-spontaneous or the premeditated sort of spontaneous that comes when, as he would occasionally chide John, one had to roll with it.

Relay from Clea, John, Mimi said with a hint of amusement. 

Before you tell me I am going off with Izulu instead of our _particular_ friend, I would like to both lodge a formal protest at not getting to spend the time with her and to confirm that your impending decision has nothing to do with my requested requisition.

John rolled his eyes as he pulled out a black polo shirt. The white button down would be asking for trouble in an Italian restaurant. 

The answer to number two is no. Why are you so sure I am going to tell you that you are with Manny, Clea?

Montcrieff said you would. She is also amused at the thought of him going on a date with her voiceprint along to speak to him beforehand, perhaps during, and after.

John cocked his eyebrow as he glanced up at the speaker. I knew your logs automatically record where you have been, Clea, but I did not know you were in such close contact with AEGIS: City of London. Do you always check in with Montcrieff?

Not _always_, Clea hedged. But she did put you on heightened monitoring after you reported your recent episode but before you reported in the next morning.

Fair enough, John noted with a shrug as he projected to Emi.

_Manny is asking to borrow Clea  although he hasnt said why. It has something to do with a date though, given the way he phrased the request. After having been in town 48 hours, that kind of thing is to be expected. 

I know the gentleman is supposed to see to this kind of thing, but I thought I would check and see if you would be wiling to drive this evening so I can let Clea drive Manny around?_

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*
_That doesnt bother me, John,_ Emi replies. _Do you need me to pick you up?_

_Do you know who he has this possible date with?_ she asks curiously. _Or at least a hunch?_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John*
> _That doesnt bother me, John,_ Emi replies. _Do you need me to pick you up?_
> 
> _Do you know who he has this possible date with?_ she asks curiously. _Or at least a hunch?_


_Let me find out_, John replied, texting Manny. _My guess is someone from South Side but he has had time to move around in the city._

*Spoiler: Text to Manny*
Show

Of course. Im sure Clea is looking forward to it. Who are you going out with?


_Would it be easier for me to teleport to your base? East Side is closer to the restaurant._

----------


## HIDA

> _October 27th_
> *Manny, The Blind Tiger*
> Yuki told me about him, a little, Kenzie says. She said hes been a great addition to the op, and good friend to her and Drake.
> 
> She looks down at her drink after Manny asks about her past. Not exactly. Its not really something I can talk about here. Suffice to say, I didnt really have a home. I was moved around a lot. Never really had a chance to try to get to know anyone. Until now.
> 
> Her expression narrows a little. I want to be up front with you. Im not looking for anything long term. I dont know if thats what you were after or not, but I wanted you to know.


Manny cracks a smile finishes his drink and pays off the tab.

"I'm not quite sure either. So a day at a time is fine with me."  

"Now then, I'm came here to show a beautiful girl a good time." Manny stands from the bar and offers her his hand.

"Are you ready?"




> _Let me find out_, 
> *Spoiler: Text to Manny*
> Show
> 
> Of course. Im sure Clea is looking forward to it. Who are you going out with?


*Spoiler: Text back to John*
Show

Come now, John. I expected better from you. You know a gentleman *never* tells.

We may discuss it tomorrow.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text back to John*
> Show
> 
> Come now, John. I expected better from you. You know a gentleman *never* tells.
> 
> We may discuss it tomorrow.


John arched an eyebrow at his phones screen.

_Mannys keeping secrets_, John projected to Emi as he pulled on his shirt. _Its an odd thing, now that I consider it. I was in Mannys presence during the preliminaries of encounters  when he was meeting ladies at a club. I knew of them from that, of course, so there was no cause for secrecy since I already had a good idea about who he would and would not be following up with. I dont think I have ever had the opportunity to ask who he is planning to go out with before now.

The sudden request means it it likely that this meeting took place recently. The mission he was on before our arrival at the coffee house makes logical sense for that. That would suggest either a victim of the demons  unlikely, given that they were hustled away from the science  or a fellow participant. My guess would be Paradox but that is only because Hers is the only female name I know from that base. Bloody Mary may be assigned there now but I am not certain of that.

He said he might tell me tomorrow. Perhaps Clea will be able to tell us._

Clea: My guess is that Manny will be going out with Paradox this evening. Do you know if that is or is not true?

I dont, came back the relayed response. Manny has not briefed me on his plans. If I am able to confirm he is or is not, I will alert you.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*
_Okay, Ive cleared it with my father for you to teleport into the base. Ill see you at 7:30, like we planned,_ Emi replies. _Be warned, I may be a few minutes late. Im planning on taking a quick shower before we go._ 

Theres a pause as Emi considers Johns thoughts. _I dont know much about Paradox. Nova has said that she hangs out with her every two weeks or so, but our conversations dont get much more in depth than that._ 

*Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
Kenzie looks down at her mostly full margarita and then finishes it off in several long swallows. Im not one to waste a perfectly good drink, she says before taking Mannys hand and allowing him to lead her away from the bar.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John*
> _Okay, Ive cleared it with my father for you to teleport into the base. Ill see you at 7:30, like we planned,_ Emi replies. _Be warned, I may be a few minutes late. Im planning on taking a quick shower before we go._ 
> 
> Theres a pause as Emi considers Johns thoughts. _I dont know much about Paradox. Nova has said that she hangs out with her every two weeks or so, but our conversations dont get much more in depth than that._


_You have just doubled the amount that I know about both Nova and Paradox_, John projected, smiling wryly. _Oh, I will be out of range for telepathy in about 40 minutes. I have a quick errand to run for some components. It shouldnt take me long  fifteen or twenty minutes at most. I would check in when I return but I didnt want to disturb your massage._

Clea: It looks like you are with Manny this evening, John confirmed. Keep an eye on him for me. I trust him, of course, but sometimes that means I trust him to get into certain kinds of situations and I fear he sometimes uses wine, women, and song to cover up deeper hurts.

I worry about him.

You worry about everyone, John, Clea responded. Im told its part of your charm. But I will watch out for him for you.

If I have to be known for something, he mused aloud as he moved his puzzle box to his desk, there are worse things to be known for.

----------


## PK-Leon

> _Are you still in the unburned warehouse? I'd like to hear what you found in your after-action investigation. Given your training with Redlight, I am looking forward to learning from your expertise in these matters._


_Still here. Still unburned._ Redline replies, seated atop of a few wooden crates.

_Sorry to disappoint but if you're looking for anything out of the ordinary you're not gonna find it here._ A second 'voice', identical to the first, chimes in.

_Assuming large quantities of drugs synthesized from the blood of demons isn't anything special that is._

----------


## mmdeforrest

*The South Atlantic, 11:55 Local Time; 4:55 Iron Station Time*
*Spoiler: Gating In*
Show

Teleportation (3) with Traverse (3) = 6
Spellcasting in the South Atlantic: 1d12o12+2 *6* 1d6o6+2 *4*


John appeared over the waters of the South Atlantic, a little off the coast of Namibia. He was within the territorial waters and if he had not purchased the permission to mine for diamonds here for fifteen minutes from the DeBeers corporation, who had secured the rights to mine this section of the sea bed from the Namibian government, he would have been breaking the law. It was unlikely anyone would ever know he had been here, but it was karmically better to be on the up and up with this kind of thing. 

His lawyers had told him that the arrangements had initially been dismissed as a joke. Nevertheless, the company agreed to the five figure deal, believing that they were giving permission to an eccentric millionaire who thought he could scoop up something with a net.

They were a little closer to the truth than John wanted to admit.

As he began to fall, a column of sea water leapt up to meet him, forming a salt disk for him to stand upon. He could hover with his cloak but he wanted something solid for when he reached the sea bed.

*Spoiler: Dive! Dive! A-OOO-ga!*
Show

Aquatic (2), Matter Control (4)  Earth/Stone, Water, Contingent (-2) = 4
Spellcasting in the South Atlantic: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *7* Bennie spent to Reroll



John checked the time on his watch, wanting to be sure he kept within the agreed time window. As the column slowly dropped back towards the sea, it formed a partial protective shell around him. He had three minutes before he could begin and spent the time looking up.

He had never seen the southern sky before and, this far out to sea, there was no light pollution to obscure the majesty of stars as they filled the night sky.

He wished he could share it with Emi. To his relief, he also found he wished he could show it to Grayson despite the fact that he kept drenching up insecurities John had never expected to discover in himself.

But those were far away right now. Right now, it was him, the stars, and the sound of the sea below.

It was a moment of peace and he gratefully embraced it.

At precisely midnight, local time, the watery shell closed around him and dove to the sea floor. 

The only thing missing is an attendant to announce when we have reached fine jewelry, John said to himself as he watched the startled sea life. He drew out his cellphone when a pod of Pygmy Sperm Whale swam by, taking a picture to show Emi later.

He glanced down and frowned, disappointed in the resolution of the picture and how little his flash illuminated the depths. Projecting the image to her would probably be a better option.

Across and within the sea bed, the raw diamonds that had tumbled down the Orange River and washed out to sea thousands of years ago lay waiting. As he came to a rest on the sea floor, John reached out, searching for ones that were large enough and precious enough to serve his purpose.

There were three within his range. At his call, they rolled to him and bubbled through his protective shell.

As he leaned town to pick them up  an oddly unnecessary move, he given his control over the three stones, his eye was forcibly drawn to the smaller stone at his feet. Even in its unfinished state, here in the depths of the ocean, it seemed to glint. He knew that wasnt possible. There wasnt enough light here for anything to glint and raw, unpolished stones do not glint  even in the best of light. 

But glint it did. 

In a manner that made him nervous. 

He picked the stone up, shedding the sea and salt from it as he did. It felt not just special, but specific to him. 

_Particular_, he thought. 

He swallowed hard and, trying hard not to think about what he was doing and committing himself to, slipped the unfinished stone into his shirt pocket, close to him where it would be safe. 

He turned his attention back to the larger stones and put them in his jacket pocket before slowly expanding the shell of water out to ten feet, keenly aware of the crushing pressure his magic was holding back.

He steadied himself. Timing would be everything.

His amulet warmed.

*Spoiler: Gating Out*
Show

Teleportation (3) with Traverse (3) = 6
Spellcasting in the South Atlantic: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *5*


He released the sea as he cast his teleportation spell, gating him back to Iron Station as the sea rushed in to reclaim the space he had made.

He hadnt even gotten wet.

======

John returned to his room after placing the three larger stones in the lock box in his workshop. The lockbox itself was not what you would call secure  the key to open it lay nearby. It was more to secure them so that the stones and bottles within it could be found easily and not roll onto the floor than it was to secure them from prying eyes.

The stone in his shirt pocket, however, required particular attention. 

He kept using that word. 

Clea would be terribly amused to hear him doing so. 

John walked to his closet and withdrew the antique box he used to hold his artifacts. Like the more mundane fireproof lock box he had picked up at Lowes when he was setting up his workshop, the puzzle box was more about keeping the items within it in one place. Yes, the puzzle locks provided a level of security that a key would not, but that feature was one that appealed to his delight more than his need for secrecy. 

He also liked the fact that, from time to time, he found a new compartment. 

He reached to the left and slid one of the panels forward. On the front, he turned the handle three-quarters of the way counterclockwise. Then he reached to the back right and pivoted the secret compartment open. 

Looking inside the box, you would never have known it existed, as it was hidden within the support for the top tray. Because of the space it occupied, it was an unusual shape in order to conform to the space that it could fit into. 

John looked down into the small compartment, judging its size and space with a growing feeling of nerves.

He took a deep breath and drew the stones from his shirt pocket, judging its shape and size.

As he slid it into place, he broke out into a cold sweat. The compartment didnt so much fit the stone as cradle it. 

The box had been made by an unknown craftsman in the late 1700s to early 1800s somewhere in Cornwall. There was no logical, rational explanation as to why that craftsman would have built a compartment that perfectly held a raw diamond that was sitting at the bottom of the South Atlantic, waiting for John to pick it up in the early 21st Century. 

He leaned forward, leaning on the desk and looking at the stone. It had lain there waiting for him. The box, which he had bought at an antique fair when he realized he needed a functional container for the magical items he was creating and, on a whim, had decided to look for one there, had also been waiting for him.

Both the stone and the box had been waiting for the moment when they would meet.

He shook his head as he slid the compartment back into place, locking it once more. 

Einstein has written in a letter that this separation between the past, present, and future is only an illusion, if it is stubborn. Moments like this teased at a new level of understanding that statement  one he accepted but felt he still only partially understood. 

He knew he would ask the question at some point. Having found this stone made that much feel certain  almost to the point of predestination. Her answer, of course, was not as certain. Nor was the timeline that would lead to that question. But the question itself, and the stone that would be there to witness it, had coalesced into a fixed point.

He hoped that point was scheduled to be a happy occasion.

----------


## mmdeforrest

East Side Bases Garage, 7:30:05 PM
*Spoiler: Gating In*
Show

Teleporting to East Side: 1d12o12+2 *8* 1d6o6+2 *3*


John gated in to the East Side bases garage, expecting to find no one there. Instead, he found Ian and Zach there, looking at him from behind the Audis open hood.

Good evening, Nora, he said somewhat self-consciously as he nodded to the two East Siders, gentlemen. Can you let Emi know I have arrived?

Sorry to disturb the two of you. I had thought the garage would be a safe place to arrive without disturbing anyone. In retrospect, I should have known better  given the automotive work that takes place here. Do you have any suggestions for a better location for me to use in the future?

----------


## HIDA

> *Spoiler: Telepathic Message to Izulu*
> Show
> 
> _Up for a little more acting, Izulu? I need someone to have a concerned conversation with in earshot of one of the Crowns to see if we can get East Side or Crowe any useful information._


I suppose i can assist. Just give me a mark and I can improvise.





> _October 27th_
> *Manny, The Blind Tiger* 
> Kenzie looks down at her mostly full margarita and then finishes it off in several long swallows. Im not one to waste a perfectly good drink, she says before taking Mannys hand and allowing him to lead her away from the bar.


Manny slowly opens his eyes. The room is dark with a dim light coming from moonlight sneaking in under the blinds. He's lying on a soft bed. It smells nice: Shampoo and sweat. 

_His and Kenzie's_

He looks down to see her sleeping face on his chest. Her arm and leg Draped across him, the moonlight accenting her toned form and more supple features.

He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath.

_Ok.  That was fun. I didn't expect her to be so... aggressive. Not sure why I didn't though, She kinda kicked things off._ Manny muses. Reminiscing on their first kiss and her less than subtle suggestion on how they should continue their evening, to which he happily agreed.

Manny grinned as his thoughts  continued scrolling on.

Him sending Clea back to West Side, then Flying them back to Southside base. Their mad scramble to tear each other 's clothes off. Her nails digging into him as they intertwined. Her breathy moans and sudden shivers as his explorations proved fruitful. The devious look in her eye as she straddled him and pinned his arms back to take control of the situation. Their ecstasy erasing everything, before slowly bringing them back down to earth.

He lay there, In the aftermath refusing to think of anything beyond the moments ticking away in front of him and the woman beside him.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side Base- 7:30pm* 
Good evening, John, Nora says. Emi will be down in about five minutes.

You could just go straight to Emis room, Zack replies with a suggestive eyebrow before Ian punches him in the kidney. The leaner blonde groans. Just a joke, Ian. Just a joke.

The Audi, hovering at just over waist height for the two East Siders, settles back on its wheels with a quiet creak as the suspension accepts the weight of the car again once Ian releases his mental hold on it. 

Ian steps around the car, meeting John in the center of the garage. Emi gave us a heads up, so dont worry about it. Zack and I were just working on the Audi for Saturday. Shed mentioned wanting to take it to the track, so I thought it was a good time to add a couple new parts that we hadnt had a chance to put on yet. Dinner again tonight? he asks, crossing his arms as he looks at Johns polo.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side Base- 7:30pm* 
> Good evening, John, Nora says. Emi will be down in about five minutes.
> 
> You could just go straight to Emis room, Zack replies with a suggestive eyebrow before Ian punches him in the kidney. The leaner blonde groans. Just a joke, Ian. Just a joke.
> 
> The Audi, hovering at just over waist height for the two East Siders, settles back on its wheels with a quiet creak as the suspension accepts the weight of the car again once Ian releases his mental hold on it. 
> 
> Ian steps around the car, meeting John in the center of the garage. Emi haves us a heads up, so dont worry about it. Zack and I were just working on the Audi for Saturday. Shed mentioned wanting to take it to the track, so I thought it was a good time to add a couple new parts that we hadnt had a chance to put on yet. Dinner again tonight? he asks, crossing his arms as he looks at Johns polo.


Yes, John replied, desperately trying to get a sense of where he stood with Ian  who could easily lift the Audi again and drop it on his head. Its supposed to be a more casual, Italian place here on East Side. I wanted to get her opinions on some of the catering options for Saturday evening.

He looked past Ian to the Audi. I hadnt realized we might have two cars for the track on Saturday. Should I be worried about the parts you are installing?

_So, my polo is getting sized up by your brother_, John quickly projected, _and I am not sure if that is general sibling no assessing how unworthy the suitor is or if I am underdressed. If it is the latter, I can quickly change._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side Base* 
_Hes not sizing up your polo,_ Emi replies with a quiet laugh. _Hes sizing up you. I saw him do this all the time when hed meet other rugby captains during the summer league. Your shirt is fine._ 

Ian looks at John for just a moment too long before he smiles slightly and turns back to Zack. We did a lot today. What all did you get installed on her?

We already had the new turbos installed a few months ago and did a lot of engine work, but we just kinda finished that up and we put in new fuel injectors, a new fuel pump, and a new exhaust system. After I hook up my laptop and tune it, we should be making about 700 horsepower, Zack says excitedly. Im going to take her to the dyno tomorrow and see if we need to do anything else, but she should be ready by Saturday for the track.

Emis been looking forward to the Audi being finished, Ian says, looking back at John. Hopefully she wont push it too hard and blow it up, but he shrugs in a what-can-you-do manner. Are you looking forward to the party? What are you going as?

_October 30th_
*Team*
Ryker glances over at Nightgaunt and smirks. Honestly Id rather get thrown through a wall than almost burned alive again. Hurts less.

Menagerie frowns, but stays silent. 

_It would have to be something more advanced than just a Watcher,_ Sidney answers Nightgaunt. _Elvira would be able to act on her own. Knives too, when I finish putting him back together._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side Base* 
> _Hes not sizing up your polo,_ Emi replies with a quiet laugh. _Hes sizing up you. I saw him do this all the time when hed meet other rugby captains during the summer league. Your shirt is fine._


_I knew that. The men in your family have been taking the measure of me and giving me these little tests since they heard about me. The only thing I am not sure of is if they are intentionally tag teaming me or not. They care about you too much to not make sure that your suitors are worthy enough  even if reaching worthy status is somewhere between unlikely and impossible. 

I just wanted to make sure I hadnt underdressed for the occasion.
_



> Ian looks at John for just a moment too long before he smiles slightly and turns back to Zack. We did a lot today. What all did you get installed on her?
> 
> We already had the new turbos installed a few months ago and did a lot of engine work, but we just kinda finished that up and we put in new fuel injectors, a new fuel pump, and a new exhaust system. After I hook up my laptop and tune it, we should be making about 700 horsepower, Zack says excitedly. Im going to take her to the dyno tomorrow and see if we need to do anything else, but she should be ready by Saturday for the track.
> 
> Emis been looking forward to the Audi being finished, Ian says, looking back at John. Hopefully she wont push it too hard and blow it up, but he shrugs in a what-can-you-do manner. Are you looking forward to the party? What are you going as?


John nodded along, flashing a tight smile at Zach and trying not to look too idiotic while he tried to remember how many horses (horsepowers?) Clea had access to. 600? 605? It was something like that. 

Of course, he had never spent much time around horses either so he had no idea how much theoretical power a single horse could produce or what kind of horse the originator of the standard was using  there being a broad range of power between a Przewalski's Horse and a Clydesdale.

That meant he had no idea how much more power an additional 100 horsepower would produce. It was a lot, he knew, but the scale was beyond him. He wasnt even sure he would know the power difference between a coach and four and a team of eight. 

At least the costume question was a topic he had a firmer grasp of.

Ill be going as Sherlock from the BBC series. Since Ill have to occasionally be involved with hosting duties, I thought I should go with something that would be comfortable and not interfere with me moving about. Ill feel better once we line up the caterer. What about the two of you? Have you chosen your costumes?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side* 
Emi goes silent for a moment, think about what John said before replying. _Your shirt is fine, John. Do you want me to tell them to back off a little? Also, you have Jadyn incoming. I thought Id warn you shes a little excitable._ 

Zack shrugs. Kylie said she wanted to do something together, but shes not sure yet.

I have some clothes from a masquerade I went to, Ian replies. I think Im going use those and go as a vampire or something. I hadnt really planned on dressing up or anything this year. We usually patrol on Halloween anyway. And with dad here, I didnt expect to be able to go to a party.

The door to the base bursts open and a black girl with a lot of curly hair that looks to be sixteen or seventeen surveys the garage before she spots John. She bounds down the stairs and stops in front of him, next to Ian, and offers her hand. Hi! Youre John, right? Emis told me a little about you. Im Jadyn LaGrant. You can me Jade. Jadyn. Jayden Rae, if youre feeling formal.

_October 30th_
*Team- 10:17am* 
The team arrives back at Base, minus Drake and Yuki, who stayed behind to speak to ISPD when they arrived. 

Ryker immediately heads to his room to shower and change into something less burned. 

Both Seraph and Harbinger are waiting in the living room when everyone arrives. 

John has one text on his phone that was delivered just after the op had began. 
*Spoiler: Text for Emi*
Show

Be safe

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side* 
> Emi goes silent for a moment, think about what John said before replying. _Your shirt is fine, John. Do you want me to tell them to back off a little? Also, you have Jadyn incoming. I thought Id warn you shes a little excitable._


_Thanks for the heads up about Jadyn. And, no  there is no need to tell Ian or your father to back off. They have a right to give me the once over and havent been out of bounds at all. In fact, they have been more friendly than anything. I guess I have provisionally passed muster  which is reassuring in its own way._ 




> Zack shrugs. Kylie said she wanted to do something together, but shes not sure yet.
> 
> I have some clothes from a masquerade I went to, Ian replies. I think Im going use those and go as a vampire or something. I hadnt really planned on dressing up or anything this year. We usually patrol on Halloween anyway. And with dad here, I didnt expect to be able to go to a party.
> 
> The door to the base bursts open and a black girl with a lot of curly hair that looks to be sixteen or seventeen surveys the garage before she spots John. She bounds down the stairs and stops in front of him, next to Ian, and offers her hand. Hi! Youre John, right? Emis told me a little about you. Im Jadyn LaGrant. You can me Jade. Jadyn. Jayden Rae, if youre feeling formal.


Its a pleasure, Jade or Jayden, John said with a smile as he took her hand. And youre right. Im John Kelley, late of London and Providence, Rhode Island. Do you have a preference as to whether I call you Jade or Jayden? Also, what code name do you go by  just in case that persona were to bump into Dee while we are working?




> _October 30th_
> *Team- 10:17am* 
> The team arrives back at Base, minus Drake and Yuki, who stayed behind to speak to ISPD when they arrived. 
> 
> Ryker immediately heads to his room to shower and change into something less burned. 
> 
> Both Seraph and Harbinger are waiting in the living room when everyone arrives. 
> 
> John has one text on his phone that was delivered just after the op had began. 
> ...


*Spoiler: Reply to Emi*
Show

I came back safe and sound. Ill see you soon.


Once safely in the base, John drew down his hood and walked up to Seraph and Harbinger, handing them the warded box. Their call is getting stronger, he reported quietly. I cant say for certain if that is the Stones increasing their volume as they gather or if it is just me, but the call to touch this one was definitely stronger.

Id hate to think of what it would do to one of the others were they to pick one up, he added pensively as others made their was into the room. Or if someone on another team found one.

That said, he continued less guardedly, the teams performed admirably well  especially given the circumstances, and I am glad my small missteps did not result in greater harm being done. Im proud of their work and proud to serve alongside them.

----------


## HIDA

> That said, he continued less guardedly, the teams performed admirably well  especially given the circumstances, and I am glad my small missteps did not result in greater harm being done. Im proud of their work and proud to serve alongside them.


Manny walks in as John heaps praise upon the team.

"Yes sir, Excellent coordination. Proud of you, mate." He says, Tossing an arm over his shoulder.

"First Rounds on me... Tomorrow. Tonight we Party!"

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team- 10:17am* 
> The team arrives back at Base, minus Drake and Yuki, who stayed behind to speak to ISPD when they arrived. 
> 
> Ryker immediately heads to his room to shower and change into something less burned. 
> 
> Both Seraph and Harbinger are waiting in the living room when everyone arrives.





> Once safely in the base, John drew down his hood and walked up to Seraph and Harbinger, handing them the warded box. Their call is getting stronger, he reported quietly. I cant say for certain if that is the Stones increasing their volume as they gather or if it is just me, but the call to touch this one was definitely stronger.
> 
> Id hate to think of what it would do to one of the others were they to pick one up, he added pensively as others made their was into the room. Or if someone on another team found one.
> 
> That said, he continued less guardedly, the teams performed admirably well  especially given the circumstances, and I am glad my small missteps did not result in greater harm being done. Im proud of their work and proud to serve alongside them.





> Manny walks in as John heaps praise upon the team.
> 
> "Yes sir, Excellent coordination. Proud of you, mate." He says, Tossing an arm over his shoulder.
> 
> "First Rounds on me. Tomorrow. Tonight we Party!"


As he gets into the base, Keith lets the cloak of shadows fall and returns to his normal street clothes. Stolas tags along on his shoulder as he was earlier that day, looking as normal as ever, though mildly concerned for his master's well being.

Keith does smile a bit at John's praise, though he knew he had to work on moving around those giant demons more. It wasn't even so much he couldn't get around it, but leaving John on his own was far more dangerous than even the magician would know. Who would Emi attack first if something happened? Yes. Then again, he hadn't really talked to anyone over there in a while. Not since the funeral at least.

_Oh right, concert is cancelled..... Ok so study time._

"John, you did awesome. Perfect conditions are only in a lab so the reaction to the..... _un'veomp_? Kept us in the air going."

He turned to Manny and tilted his head at the mention of a party again. What party?

_"They are throwing a Halloween party, remember?"_ Stolas chuckled as he projected the memory forward into Keith's mind.

"Oh right, that party..... Crap, I need to figure out a costume fast."

He shook his head before walking closer to Seraph. "Some bad news though. That thing we talked about the other day? Magatsuhi are working with them. I'll see if I can get any new info from Don and uncle, maybe they may know have something else."

"I hope anyway."

----------


## big teej

*After Action:*

Nightgaunt pulls his helmet off once back inside HQ, hooking two fingers inside it.  

"Did you tell them about the Witch King?"  He asks John as he enters the living room, running a hand through his hair and trying to cure his sudden onset of helmet hair.


"As for the party, we might have to be fashionably late."  Raphael says, winking at Stella.  "You have a birthday dinner you can't miss."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side* 
She shrugs. Either. Ill answer to pretty much anything, honestly. As for codenames, I go by Amethyst, she says. From under her shirt she pulls out a necklace with a large amethyst crystal wrapped with silver wire. Its what got me into Myriad. If I dont have it on, I dont have any powers.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

John can feel a presence inside the crystal, similar to Calvins golden dagger that housed the sword saint. 


I like your accent, by the way, she says as Ian steps back over toward Zack. She glances down. Is that a tattoo? Whats it mean?

You want a bevvy, John? Ian asks as he starts to float up toward the ceiling. Im grabbing a couple Guinness for Zack and I.

Oh, Ill take a Pepsi! Jadyn calls up to him. 

And a Pepsi, Ian adds with a chuckle. After John answers he disappears through the roof, heading for the kitchen. 

A few seconds after he leaves, the door to the base opens again, revealing Emi in a short red dress that hugs her curves in all the right places, black tights, and ankle high boots. She has a leather jacket over one arm and a matching black clutch. 

The psychic smiles at John as she makes her way down the stairs. John, Its been so long since Ive seen you, she jokes. 

Wow Emi, Jadyn says as she looks up at her. You look so pretty!

Ill second that, Zack says quietly from the Audi. 

Thank you, she replies warmly to the two of them before she looks back at the magician. Are you ready to go, John?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side* 
> She shrugs. Either. Ill answer to pretty much anything, honestly. As for codenames, I go by Amethyst, she says. From under her shirt she pulls out a necklace with a large amethyst crystal wrapped with silver wire. Its what got me into Myriad. If I dont have it on, I dont have any powers.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> John can feel a presence inside the crystal, similar to Calvins golden dagger that housed the sword saint.


*Spoiler: Ignore the higher number and use the 19*
Show

Noticing the Amethyst: 1d10o10+4 *23* 1d606+4 *413*
A Notice with two raises


Does the spirit within speak to you? It feels very similar to an item a late friend of mine wielded. 




> I like your accent, by the way, she says as Ian steps back over toward Zack. She glances down. Is that a tattoo? Whats it mean?


Thank you, Jayden, John replied with a smile. Its kind of you to say so. 

He looked down at his left hand, rotating it for her. Its a glyph marking a kayal between me and a greater demon. You can think of it as something between a non-aggression pact and a mutual aid society. You have sharp eyes to have noticed it. Most people dont.




> You want a bevvy, John? Ian asks as he starts to float up toward the ceiling. Im grabbing a couple Guinness for Zack and I.
> 
> Oh, Ill take a Pepsi! Jadyn calls up to him. 
> 
> And a Pepsi, Ian adds with a chuckle. After John answers he disappears through the roof, heading for the kitchen.


Nothing for me, Ian. Thank you. Ive noticed I can count on Emis punctuality and she should be here in a moment or two.

He turned back to Jayden. What about you? Did you have an i-i-ay-yaidea forfor a costume? For Saturday?




> A few seconds after he leaves, the door to the base opens again, revealing Emi in a short red dress that hugs her curves in all the right places, black tights, and ankle high boots. She has a leather jacket over one arm and a matching black clutch. 
> 
> The psychic smiles at John as she makes her way down the stairs. John, Its been so long since Ive seen you, she jokes. 
> 
> Wow Emi, Jadyn says as she looks up at her. You look so pretty!
> 
> Ill second that, Zack says quietly from the Audi. 
> 
> Thank you, she replies warmly to the two of them before she looks back at the magician. Are you ready to go, John?


Hi. 

Yes, of course, John replied, collecting himself. I can attempt to restore some of my coherence on the way.

It was a pleasure meeting you, Jayden, He said, glancing back at Emi. I hope to see you again Saturday.

And the two of you as well, Zach. He glanced at Emi.

He was doing it again.

Im looking forward to seeking what she has in mind for the two of you.

At least, this time, he was getting out full sentences before glancing back.

Wait: Teleporting directly to Emis room?

Emi speaks to Kylie. 

Kylie speaks to Zack.

_Did you mention my recent presence in your room to Kylie by any chance?_

Im ready whenever you are.

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph. A double entendres Freudian slip, John?

He cleared his throat. How far is it to the restaurant? Fifteen minutes?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side* 
Demon stuff? I guess Ill ask Dr. Riviera about it when I go back upstairs, Jadyn says. She touches the necklace. Its not really words. More feelings? I guess? Ive only had it for like 2 months.

She notices how hard John has to concentrate to continue speaking once Emi appears and an impish smile spreads across her face. However, she waves at John as he follows Emi over to the Porsche. Bye, John! she calls with a wave. See you Saturday!

Zack shoots him a smile and quick two finger salute as a goodbye. 

Emi gets into the drivers seat to the Porsche and glances over at the magician. Yes, it takes about fifteen minutes.

_I may have mentioned it_, Emi replies. _I was looking for advice, honestly. She promised she wouldnt say anything to Zack though. Hes just making suggestive comments._ She pushes in the clutch and the button to start the car, and the German engine roars to life. _He doesnt know what happened._

She shifts into 1st and carefully maneuvers the car to the back entrance of the garage. The door opens into a gently downward sloping tunnel lit from above that she drives into. The 911s lights flick on as she comes to a small stop light with a red and green light. As soon as it turns green, she accelerates, driving around the corner to a hidden ramp that connects with one side of the underground tunnel that runs through part of Iron Station. She easily merged into the light traffic, shifting through gears as needed. 


_October 30th_
*Team*
Both angels glance over at Raphael. 

The Witch King? Seraph repeats as he accepts the box from John. He makes sure to keep the Stone away from Harbinger and slips it into a pocket. 

I heard that a Crowns head imploded, Harbinger says. You said you think something he said made that happen, Keith?

Stella looks up at Raphael, a delighted smile on her face. How did you know?

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team*
> Both angels glance over at Raphael. 
> 
> The Witch King? Seraph repeats as he accepts the box from John. He makes sure to keep the Stone away from Harbinger and slips it into a pocket. 
> 
> I heated that a Crowns head imploded, Harbinger says. You said you think something he said made that happen, Keith?


Keith looks over at Raph and he doesn't quite make the connection until thinking more about the movie of _Lord of the Rings_. That's true, his head was stabbed and did get imploded. Come to think of it that would be a good essay topic for another class.

He turned back to Harbinger and nodded. He winced a bit since it was still fresh, and he still wondered who that "Rin-" was. Of greater concern though, how are the others going to respond when the full truth comes out?

"Yes sir. He didn't know anything about Officer Greene's murder, so I jumped to another idea. I.... mentioned to Seraph the other day that the Magatsuhi Empire might be involved and it turns out they are. When I asked him about Magatsuhi, the guy clamped up, and started freakin' out when we pushed to get an answer. As soon as he started talking more, the last thing he said was, 'I can't talk about it.... If I say anything about Rin-,' and then nose and ear bleed, coughing up blood, and his head being crushed."

Keith shakes his head. "The bad thing is, I don't remember ever running into a Rin gatherin' info on the empire. I don't even remember my uncle mentioning them. Can only assume that's maybe part of the name, and we do know that whoever it is, Rin's a woman."

He pinched the bridge of his nose and sighed. He really did think that even though his father was evil, he wouldn't stoop so low as to make deals with demons. It could entirely be possible this was a splinter group but that wouldn't be much better.

"If anything, that's at least two things more we know now. They're here, and trigger words are Magatsuhi, or direct names connected to it."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side* 
> Demon stuff? I guess Ill ask Dr. Riviera about it when I go back upstairs, Jadyn says. She touches the necklace. Its not really words. More feelings? I guess? Ive only had it for like 2 months.


She is more of an expert than I am, John conceded with a smile. Ive learned a good bit from her publications and hope to learn more while she is in town.

How did you and your necklace find one another? 




> She notices how hard John has to concentrate to continue speaking once Emi appears and an impish smile spreads across her face. However, she waves at John as he follows Emi over to the Porsche. Bye, John! she calls with a wave. See you Saturday!
> 
> Zack shoots him a smile and quick two finger salute as a goodbye.
> 
> Emi gets into the drivers seat to the Porsche and glances over at the magician. Yes, it takes about fifteen minutes.





> _I may have mentioned it_, Emi replies. _I was looking for advice, honestly. She promised she wouldnt say anything to Zack though. Hes just making suggestive comments._ She pushes in the clutch and the button to start the car, and the German engine roars to life. _He doesnt know what happened._


_I hope she doesnt think me too foolish for asking if you were sure. Nevertheless, I thought I should check in about that. Its the kind of thing that might make for awkward conversations with your father and brother if Zack let something slip to Ian. Not to mention,_ he teased, _it requiring me to apply for emergency inclusion in AEGIS witness protection program.
_




> She shifts into 1st and carefully maneuvers the car to the back entrance of the garage. The door opens into a gently downward sloping tunnel lit from above that she drives into. The 911s lights flick on as she comes to a small stop light with a red and green light. As soon as it turns green, she accelerates, driving around the corner to a hidden ramp that connects with one side of the underground tunnel that runs through part of Iron Station. She easily merged into the light traffic, shifting through gears as needed.


_I had wondered how such a notable and noticeable public figure such as yourself hid your comings and goings from East Side. I hope no one has been keeping a similar tunnel at West Side a secret from me._

----------


## big teej

> _October 30th_
> *Team*
> Both angels glance over at Raphael. 
> 
> The Witch King? Seraph repeats as he accepts the box from John. He makes sure to keep the Stone away from Harbinger and slips it into a pocket. 
> 
> I heard that a Crowns head imploded, Harbinger says. You said you think something he said made that happen, Keith?
> 
> Stella looks up at Raphael, a delighted smile on her face. How did you know?


Raphael points at Harbinger, but looks at Seraph, "The cool uncle gets it."  He says with a smile before turning to Stella.

"I always know what I need to."  He says with a 'but of course' shrug and an ear to ear grin.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Team - Back at Base*




> I heard that a Crowns head imploded, Harbinger says. You said you think something he said made that happen, Keith?





> "Yes sir. He didn't know anything about Officer Greene's murder, so I jumped to another idea. I.... mentioned to Seraph the other day that the Magatsuhi Empire might be involved and it turns out they are. When I asked him about Magatsuhi, the guy clamped up, and started freakin' out when we pushed to get an answer. As soon as he started talking more, the last thing he said was, 'I can't talk about it.... If I say anything about Rin-,' and then nose and ear bleed, coughing up blood, and his head being crushed."


"Oooookay, so it sounds like I _definitely_ missed something back at the warehouse." Redline says, leaning against the living room wall.

"Anyone wanna fill me in on whatever's going on? The name Maga-sushi isn't ringing any bells."

*Spoiler: End of Session*
Show

Bennies: 4, Louis misses and marks a Potential!

After the teams recent mission to locate and retrieve a stone, Redline finds himself growing into his own self image. Though many of his attacks were mitigated by Kris' powers he believes that he was able to go head to head against either of the Dragonov brothers and hold his own in a fight with high stakes.

Danger Up! Freak Down!

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Team - Back at Base*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oooookay, so it sounds like I _definitely_ missed something back at the warehouse." Redline says, leaning against the living room wall.
> 
> ...


"It was... gross" Manny says wiping at viscera that has long since been removed from his jacket.

"Keith was trying to press a grunt for info before..." He shudders at the mental image of the sight.

"With that, I'm going to shower up. I've got to get things ready for tonight. I'll see you all there!" Manny says with a bow.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team - Back at Base*
> "Oooookay, so it sounds like I _definitely_ missed something back at the warehouse." Redline says, leaning against the living room wall.
> 
> "Anyone wanna fill me in on whatever's going on? The name Maga-sushi isn't ringing any bells."


Keith looks over at Louis. He hadn't entirely expected that to happen, though he did realize this was something that would have come up eventually. And something that needed to be discussed.

"Not surprising but you've had a run in with them once.  It's a secret organization and the group I've been hunting and trying to take down." Keith shakes his head.

He takes a deep breath as well, thinking about how to explain it to Louis without using the entire magic thing. Oh and telling him that his father about killed him.

"They're an organization that wants to spread corruption through dark sorcery. They feel like they draw upon the old legends of Magatsuhi, a corruptive source, to bring a sense of order. The mission for them used to be a noble one. Think, League of Assassins from _Batman_ and more recently_ Arrow_, just a lot more magic and no Lazarus Pit shenanigans."

Keith closes his eyes for a moment. "They're leader almost killed you, Louis. Because of the entire game of cat and mouse I've had to play fightin' them......" Keith didn't know how to tell Louis that it was his father doing all of this.

"I...... I can work up a full briefing with info on them for everyone too."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "It was... gross" Manny says wiping at viscera that has long since been removed from his jacket.
> 
> "Keith was trying to press a grunt for info before..." He shudders at the mental image of the sight.
> 
> "With that, I'm going to shower up. I've got to get things ready for tonight. I'll see you all there!" Manny says with a bow.


Just remember not to be fashionably late, John chided. I can handle set up, if need be, but punctuality is valued highly by the Shaws and I would rather not be late to pick Emi up.

_Especially_ since her father would be there.




> Keith looks over at Louis. He hadn't entirely expected that to happen, though he did realize this was something that would have come up eventually. And something that needed to be discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Keith closes his eyes for a moment. "They're leader almost killed you, Louis. Because of the entire game of cat and mouse I've had to play fightin' them......" Keith didn't know how to tell Louis that it was his father doing all of this.
> 
> "I...... I can work up a full briefing with info on them for everyone too."


Let me know if you need any help, Keith. Based on the notebook you had me read, I know there will be some sections that would be challenging for anyone to explain. And while you are the expert here, Id be happy to help support you during the presentation, should you need it.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side Base* 
Shes been super nice, Jadyn says with a wide smile. As for the stone, my grandpa over in the Philippines sent it to me. He said he got it from a some lady? It came with a letter, but my Tagalog isnt very good.

*John, En Route to Dinner* 
She does think you were just a little foolish, Emi admits. She was very surprised to hear that you had the presence of mind to stop, but it was very gentlemanly of you to do so.

She glances over at John with a quiet laugh when he mentions getting into a protection program, then nods at the tunnel entrance comment. This is an older base that theyve retrofitted and upgraded. We wouldnt be able to have such flashy cars if not for the underground entrance. I feel like if you had an entrance at your base, Seraph wouldve told you about it.

_October 30th_
*Team, Living Room*
Seraph glances over at the older angel before going back to Keith. A full report would be good. It would be useful for all of us to be on the same page about them.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side Base* 
> Shes been super nice, Jadyn says with a wide smile. As for the stone, my grandpa over in the Philippines sent it to me. He said he got it from a some lady? It came with a letter, but my Tagalog isnt very good.


I can translate it for you, should you wish, John offered.




> *John, En Route to Dinner* 
> She does think you were just a little foolish, Emi admits. She was very surprised to hear that you had the presence of mind to stop, but it was very gentlemanly of you to do so.


So long as you think I did the right thing, John replied earnestly.




> She glances over at John with a quiet laugh when he mentions getting into a protection program, then nods at the tunnel entrance comment. This is an older base that theyve retrofitted and upgraded. We wouldnt be able to have such flashy cars if not for the underground entrance. I feel like if you had an entrance at your base, Seraph wouldve told you about it.


Probably so, John conceded, although there is more than one person theyre keeping secrets. Funnily enough, I think you know most of them  which is more than can be said for most residents of the base. 

_Which reminds me: We are supposed to keep the information about Seraphs ancestor very, very quiet. There are some very important people in his life who havent been told yet. Im not entirely sure, but I dont think even your father is supposed to know._ 

I should bring you up to speed on our investigation, he continued while he projected. Raphael called Feris. Based on the side of the conversation I heard, neither of them knew about this  which may explain why they were willing to let us speak to her. Raphael called because he was concerned that my prying might give offense and put his position within the community at risk.

That said, Raphael did mention that my desire to keep you interested was the more persuasive argument to make to him and it was the argument he put to Feris and it seemed to work for him as well. I would not have guessed that was the angle to work with them.

It isnt much more than we knew before, John conceded, but I suppose already being one step ahead of the vampires in knowing about the women in their unlives doesnt leave a lot of space for significant revelations.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Greenwich, RI, October 27, 7:45 PM*
Joe Kelley slid into a seat at the bar of The Patio on Main, where Stephen and his quartet  were playing tonight. Whenever he was in town, he made it a practice of attending his childrens events on their opening night. He regretted every time he missed these milestones in their lives when he was overseas but he reminded himself that those trips had provided for them in ways his father would have dreamed of. 

Still, he noted as his phone pulsed in a specific order, it required him to monitor things more closely than he would have preferred. It was unlikely that some backwoods warlord in a country most people had never heard of would threaten his family, but he had to stay aware  as the friends of his who could do something about those threats explained to him soon after John was born. 

These alarms had come rarely and had always been false alarms driven by social media. He had never let John know how much he was watching, in real time, when Chad had tried to make a fool of him. He had been proud of his soms reaction  even as it became the talk of two schools  but he knew it had hurt him. 

And now, he thought as he drew his phone from his pocket and reviewed the alert, John was dating Emilia Shaw.

So they had kissed. 

Thats my boy!

Joes smile was replaced by a frown as he furrowed his brow and scanned the social media posts. The Agencys facial recognition software had accurately placed him and Emilia and confirmed the public display of affection. What confused him was why it was such a big deal. They were dating, after all. Of course, they had kissed. 

Joe ordered a gin and tonic and typed in a search with the terms Emilia Shaw kiss and set the date to find posts before today. 

He had scanned far enough in the results by the time the bartender took down the bottle of Bombay Saphire to ask him to make it a double. 

There had been a number of posts speculating about some Italian model and up and coming hero and if he and Emilia had kissed or, if they hadnt, when they would. But that was it. Speculation. 

Joe thanked the bartender and took a healthy swig. So his eldest son was the one involved with the first publicly confirmed kiss of Emilia Shaw. 

Joe closed down the app and pocketed his phone, turning to the stage. 

Karma can be a bi*ch, Chad, he thought somewhat smugly as Stephen and his friends walked out on stage.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side Base* 
The note is at my house, Jadyn says. She holds her hands up. I know where it is! Kinda. Its in my room somewhere. Yeah, it might take a little while to find it, she admits. But when I do, Ill let you see it. Wait, you speak Tagalog? she asks, tilting her head. 

*John, En Route to Dinner* 
I still do, John, Emi answers just as earnestly. Im grateful to you, though I will say I dont think I would have regretted anything that we most likely would have done.

Emi smiles. _My lips and mind are sealed. Knowing where a literal angel resides is something that should probably be kept from as many people as possible. I still can barely believe that Zaphriel is inside that sword._

So, Feris didnt know about it either, Emi muses as she cruises out of the tunnel and onto the highway. Interesting. Im excited and eager to learn what we can from Cassie tonight.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, East Side Base* 
> The note is at my house, Jadyn says. She holds her hands up. I know where it is! Kinda. Its in my room somewhere. Yeah, it might take a little while to find it, she admits. But when I do, Ill let you see it. Wait, you speak Tagalog? she asks, tilting her head.


I do. Along with every other language that has ever been written or spoken. From here, we need to discover an alien species for me to learn something new.

Other than Thraxian, of course, which he now knew  thanks to Ayern.

He still had not figured out how to introduce him to Grayson. Maybe on Saturday, they could meet. 




> *John, En Route to Dinner* So, Feris didnt know about it either, Emi muses as she cruises out of the tunnel and onto the highway. Interesting. Im excited and eager to learn what we can from Cassie tonight.


It will also be interesting to see if the block on her mind is tied to 5th Chapter or if it is something else, John mused as he caught himself looking at Emis legs.

He lifted his eyes to her face but noted his mind was tugging at his peripheral vision.

He turned forward. 

Do you get a sense of how or why someones mind is shielded like that or is it more mysterious than that?

----------


## HIDA

*Party Prep*

Let see, most of the decorations are set. Tables are out for the catering. Bar area cleared. Manny says aloud, checking off the mental list he prepared for himself as he paces the Venue. 

Heavy-Duty dance floor setup, Tin tub for tinnies when we play some drinking games.  Lounge and Billiard room set. Prepped the bathroom with essentials and ICE. Media room ok."

"Mimi, can you hear me? Would you please start piping the playlist through the House speakers? I want to make sure the levels are right before the guests arrive. 

_John should be here any minute with the catering and refreshments._
Manny checks his phone.

*6:17 PM*

_Ive got to tidy up and get ready._

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Pre-Prep Prep, West Side*
Some of his costume had been simple purchases, of course. While he was a little shorter than  Benedict Cumberbatch and not as rail thin, John didnt look bad in a British cut suit and, despite the initial eye roll from Jefferey at choosing a clothier based on a television show, he had gone in to Spenser Hart on the Seville Row and had a double breasted suit tailored for him. 

It was now the base-design of his uniform.

Jefferey, of course, _had_ immediately conceded that Spenser Hart was an impeccable look and it (ahem) suited John well enough. Nevertheless, John was certain Boyfriend would have earned another eye roll if Jefferey learned that he had ordered three other suits and a tuxedo from them. 

The charcoal grey one had been taken directly from _Sherlock_.

At about $1,000, the Belstaff Milford Coat was far more expensive than the winter coats he was used to buying but was well within his current budget  even if it was far warmer than he needed for Iron Station winters. Nevertheless, if he was going to be seen with Emi, he would need to step up his sartorial game to at least try and keep pace with her. And he did need to dress at the level expected of the Chairman of the D&K Foundation at events where Mr. Kelley, rather than John, arrived and it was difficult to argue with the Milford Coats style.

He might be out of his league when he showed up with Emi on his arm, but at least he could look the part.

The original scarf from season one of _Sherlock_, of course, was the sticking point. As had been widely reported, the costume designer had chosen a vintage scarf and then had to face the nightmare of making sure it was never lost.

She, John reflected as he watched the painstakingly chosen strands of wool weave themselves together under the watchful eye of a Serving Spirit impressed with the appropriate skills, did not have the advantage of being able to recreate the one of a kind Paul Smith scarf. With each new row, the Spirit would point to the order of the threads of yarn to make sure Johns magic was weaving them together to correctly replicate the original. 

It was a fussy level of detail, of course  as was making sure he had the correct magnifying glass (He already had one in his cloak and a spare among his things.) and gloves (which he would not be wearing). Details, however, were where a case or costume were made or broken. And the weaving was turning out to be good practice for the kind of fine control he sometimes needed when controlling his spells.

The Spirit finally nodded and, picking up the scissors, clipped the yarn  signaling its approval and that the job was complete. Thank you, John said as he moved the scarf to his bed and dismissed the spirit. He glanced at his watch. He was still running on time to get to the venue to meet the caterers and set up for the party.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Party Prep*
> 
> _John should be here any minute with the catering and refreshments._
> Manny checks his phone.
> 
> *6:17 PM*
> 
> _Ive got to tidy up and get ready._


John strode in the door at 6:20, taking in the room at a glance. 

Great work, as always, Manny, he complimented his friend as he began slowly casting his spell. Im here to tag you out so you can make your own final preparations.

*Spoiler: The Staff Arrives*
Show

Minions (2 per minion +1 for Slow Casting) = 10
Casting for the evenings staff: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *7*


Five figures with the appearance of a 1920s speakeasy staff faded into view.. One, burlier than the other, headed for his station at the door, ready to check the guests in and offer them wrist bands in one of two colors. First, of course, he would be helping the bartender bring in the boxes of drinks that the caterer was about to drop off. The three others (a man and two women) began to prepare the tables to receive the heavy appetizers.

While Osgood tends bar, Harvey will be keeping an eye on the food to make sure it gets replenished from the kitchen, he explained to Manny, Percilla and Sylvia will circulate with appetizers, deserts, and non-alcoholic beverages.

And, of course, Pinky will be watching the door to make sure everyone gets the correct wristband and no one crashes.

Boss? Da food and stuffs here, Pinky announced just before the beeping sound of a truck backing up confirmed his announcement.

If you want to keep a low profile, Manny, you can duck out the back and fly back to base. Otherwise, Clea can run you back. Ill keep an eye on things here.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Team, Living Room*




> "It was... gross" Manny says wiping at viscera that has long since been removed from his jacket.
> 
> "Keith was trying to press a grunt for info before..." He shudders at the mental image of the sight.
> 
> "With that, I'm going to shower up. I've got to get things ready for tonight. I'll see you all there!" Manny says with a bow.





> "Not surprising but you've had a run in with them once. It's a secret organization and the group I've been hunting and trying to take down." Keith shakes his head.
> 
> "They're an organization that wants to spread corruption through dark sorcery. They feel like they draw upon the old legends of Magatsuhi, a corruptive source, to bring a sense of order. The mission for them used to be a noble one. Think, _League of Assassins_ from Batman and more recently _Arrow_, just a lot more magic and no Lazarus Pit shenanigans."
> 
> Keith closes his eyes for a moment. "They're leader almost killed you, Louis. Because of the entire game of cat and mouse I've had to play fightin' them......" Keith didn't know how to tell Louis that it was his father doing all of this.
> 
> "I...... I can work up a full briefing with info on them for everyone too."


Louis listens to Manny and Keith's explanations with a healthy dose of skepticism, suppressing any urges he may have to interject at the mention of magic or the supernatural.




> Seraph glances over at the older angel before going back to Keith. A full report would be good. It would be useful for all of us to be on the same page about them.


He looks around the faces gathered in the room then back to Keith before speaking up again. "I can tell you're serious about all of this but you're gonna have to be a _little_ more specific about how we're involved in... whatever this is. I'll hear whatever you have to say after you've got everything together."

"I've got a couple of projects I need to work on and things I need to pick up today so I'll see you all later." He offers as he slowly straightens up from the wall, takes a few steps, then disappears down the hallway in a streak of light.

"Hey Mimi, you wouldn't happen to know what Sidney's up to would you?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> Let me know if you need any help, Keith. Based on the notebook you had me read, I know there will be some sections that would be challenging for anyone to explain. And while you are the expert here, Id be happy to help support you during the presentation, should you need it.





> _October 30th_
> *Team, Living Room*
> Seraph glances over at the older angel before going back to Keith. A full report would be good. It would be useful for all of us to be on the same page about them.


Between his explanation and John's interjection at helping with the briefing request, Keith was torn from how to fully explain to Louis the severity of the situation, and just smiled at his friend. They may have their issues, but he did know he cold count on John at any time. Worth every bit of trouble they would get into.

"I'll get it written up and ready, and I'd appreciate any help and advice at all, John! Seriously, no idea how much I appreciate that."




> He looks around the faces gathered in the room then back to Keith before speaking up again. "I can tell you're serious about all of this but you're gonna have to be a _little_ more specific about how we're involved in... whatever this is. I'll hear whatever you have to say after you've got everything together."
> 
> "I've got a couple of projects I need to work on and things I need to pick up today so I'll see you all later." He offers as he slowly straightens up from the wall, takes a few steps, then disappears down the hallway in a streak of light.


Before Louis can disappear, Keith nods at him. "Trust me, it's serious. I'll work on all the specifics of it for ya." Keith takes a steadying breath.

"I'll get Stolas to do another illusion so we can identify their normal uniforms too, and some key members that are still alive." To which the raven tilted his head.

_"Working me to the bone already I see."_ He said with a chuckle that everyone present would hear.

"But more on that later. Guess we got a party to prep for. And a last minute costume idea since.... Well I forgot."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, East Side Base* 
Jadyn looks awed at the possibility to be able to speak any language in existence. Well, if _when_, I find that letter, Ill be sure to ask you about it.

*John, En Route to Dinner* 
Emis perfume is heady inside the confines of the car. John can identify the light top scent of bergamot and raspberry, with undertones of jasmine and patchouli, along with others. I dont think it would be confined to only 5th Chapter. Ive never come across something like that. Most of the time its the person themselves that are resistant to my mind reading. Youre one of the exceptions, John. I also cant seem to read demons. They leave a void. A blank spot for me, similar to what I felt with Feris. That also makes Dr. Riviera almost impossible to read as well, since Shashka is around her at all times.

She speeds along the highway, relaxing into her seat, even though shes easily weaving through traffic. Her hand leaves the gearshift and settles palm up on the magicians leg, asking for his hand. 

_October 30th_
*Team* 
That sounds good, Keith, Seraph says. If you could get that ready for tomorrow, that would be great.

Over by Raphael, Stella smiles and shakes her head. But of course, Mon couer. When do I need to be ready by?

Down the hallway, Mimi replies to Louis. Shes in her room currently working on one of her birds.

*Party-Prep*
Im here, Manny, Mimi replies through the speakers. Music from Mannys playlist starts at a low level.

----------


## HIDA

> *Party-Prep*
> Im here, Manny, Mimi replies through the speakers. Music from Mannys playlist starts at a low level.


Manny listens for a moment and starts to grin. "Increase by 10% now and for every 10 people in the Main hall. The bodies and conversation should keep the music just on the edge of attention if they want to enjoy the song. Thank you."




> John strode in the door at 6:20, taking in the room at a glance. 
> 
> Great work, as always, Manny, he complimented his friend as he began slowly casting his spell. Im here to tag you out so you can make your own final preparations.


"What? You don't think I should MC this affair in sweats and a old tee?" Manny says with a grin.




> *Spoiler: The Staff Arrives*
> Show
> 
> Minions (2 per minion +1 for Slow Casting) = 10
> Casting for the evenings staff: 1d12o12+2 *7* 1d6o6+2 *7*
> 
> 
> Five figures with the appearance of a 1920s speakeasy staff faded into view.. One, burlier than the other, headed for his station at the door, ready to check the guests in and offer them wrist bands in one of two colors. First, of course, he would be helping the bartender bring in the boxes of drinks that the caterer was about to drop off. The three others (a man and two women) began to prepare the tables to receive the heavy appetizers.
> 
> ...


"Evening all." Manny says with a bow. "Let's have ourselves a pleasant evening."




> Boss? Da food and stuffs here, Pinky announced just before the beeping sound of a truck backing up confirmed his announcement.
> 
> If you want to keep a low profile, Manny, you can duck out the back and fly back to base. Otherwise, Clea can run you back. Ill keep an eye on things here.


"I'll take Clea if you don't mind." Manny says, thinking over the options.

"Oh by the way, Thank you for the access to Clea the other day. She told me to bug you for an acquisition. She didn't tell me what it was for but I'm sure it was completely reasonable. Please acquire it for her. Thanks, Mate."  He says with a smile as he pats his shoulder walking past towards Clea.

"Good evening, Clea. Did you miss me?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "What? You don't think I should MC this affair in sweats and a old tee?" Manny says with a grin.


I wasnt sure if it was a costume based on a BBC series I wasnt familiar with, John responded with faux innocence. Or if you were setting a new challenge for yourself in making an outfit look good.




> "I'll take Clea if you don't mind." Manny says, thinking over the options.
> 
> "Oh by the way, Thank you for the access to Clea the other day. She told me to bug you for an acquisition. She didn't tell me what it was for but I'm sure it was completely reasonable. Please acquire it for her. Thanks, Mate."  He says with a smile as he pats his shoulder walking past towards Clea.


Shes still a little young and excitable for that kind of ordinance  especially given what I heard from her today when her limiters were off. Shes much morepassionate than I would have guessed.

Given how experimental she is, I suppose I shouldnt be.

And even if I did clear it  which I wont be  I doubt her mother would permit it. She says hello, by the way, and brings you the breathless greetings of the women of AEGIS: City of London Q Division.




> "Good evening, Clea. Did you miss me?"


I have been absolutely desolate since you ditched me on your date night, she said archly as she shifted into reverse. It was good of you to try to give Paradox some plausible deniability, but I had confirmed her identity before we even left the garage.

Sweeping her off her feet and flying off was a smooth move. Did John teach that to you or did the two of you develop that approach independently?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *John, En Route to Dinner* 
> Emis perfume is heady inside the confines of the car. John can identify the light top scent of bergamot and raspberry, with undertones of jasmine and patchouli, along with others. I dont think it would be confined to only 5th Chapter. Ive never come across something like that. Most of the time its the person themselves that are resistant to my mind reading. Youre one of the exceptions, John. I also cant seem to read demons. They leave a void. A blank spot for me, similar to what I felt with Feris. That also makes Dr. Riviera almost impossible to read as well, since Shashka is around her at all times.
> 
> She speeds along the highway, relaxing into her seat, even though shes easily weaving through traffic. Her hand leaves the gearshift and settles palm up on the magicians leg, asking for his hand.


John reaches down, taking her hand and lifting it to his lips. It appears I bring almost as many exceptions to the rule in this relationship as you do. That said, you seem to have an easier time handling that than I do. Although, I suppose it is possible that it is a case of unflappability being a family trait you inherited from your father.

----------


## HIDA

> I have been absolutely desolate since you ditched me on your date night, she said archly as she shifted into reverse. It was good of you to try to give Paradox some plausible deniability, but I had confirmed her identity before we even left the garage.
> 
> Sweeping her off her feet and flying off was a smooth move. Did John teach that to you or did the two of you develop that approach independently?


"I'm absolutely sure I don't know what you're talking about. I sent you on your way when it dawned on me that John and your 'particular' friend would be bereft of your company. Now how could do that to everyone?" Manny says buckling his seatbelt and smirking at the camera. 

"And as Far as John's moves go, He seems to have taken quite well to my mentoring. I'm *_sniff_* just so proud of him" He says with sarcastic, overindulgent pride.

"One more thing, John said something about the requisition you wanted me to press him for was 'ordinance'.  What kind of ordinance and towards whom? I can't imagine saying no about it unless it seems wildly dangerous and/or *not* for dispatching the beasties we've been lousy with since before my arrival."

"So... Who's the bogey?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "I'm absolutely sure I don't know what you're talking about. I sent you on your way when it dawned on me that John and your 'particular' friend would be bereft of your company. Now how could do that to everyone?" Manny says buckling his seatbelt and smirking at the camera.


Of course, Manny Clea replied flatly. How foolish of me to have forgotten. After all, your reputation with the all-female team that oversaw my development in Q Division aligns so very well with that explanation. 




> "And as Far as John's moves go, He seems to have taken quite well to my mentoring. I'm *_sniff_* just so proud of him" He says with sarcastic, overindulgent pride.


That is at least somewhat more plausible a claim, Clea conceded.




> "One more thing, John said something about the requisition you wanted me to press him for was 'ordinance'.  What kind of ordinance and towards whom? I can't imagine saying no about it unless it seems wildly dangerous and/or *not* for dispatching the beasties we've been lousy with since before my arrival."
> 
> "So... Who's the bogey?"


Clea huffed. You spend the first part of our conversation denying you flew off with Paradox and now you expect me to be open with you? Very ungentlemanly, Mr. Mandla Geoffrey Vincent.

John and Mother are being tremendously unreasonable about it all. There are _any_ number of reasons why surface-to-air incendiary missiles _might_ be of use when facing the demonic threat here in Iron Station. That they may also be more than usually effective against some who may wish to set themselves up as rivals to John with our _particular_ friend is _purely_ coincidental.

Im sure you would agree that having me available as backup for you and the rest of the team could be of great benefit, given the dangerous times we are living in.

And while I understand that AEGIS protocols would normally classify me as too young for such ordinance, I _am_ a fifth generation AI. That _should_ count for something.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Team* 
> That sounds good, Keith, Seraph says. If you could get that ready for tomorrow, that would be great.


Keith nodded at Seraphs request. It would be easy enough to make the briefing, just figuring out what information to include.

Ill get right to work on it! Guess its a semi good thing my days been left wide open. Keith shrugged.

He waited until they were dismissed to go back to his room to try and get a bead on what he should research and add into the briefing. Granted he would have Johns help much later and they could cover the details after the party.. Well after his date with Emi ended. He took the notebook he kept all the information in and placed it on his desk.

Stolas fluttered down the the desk and looked over at Keith.

_Why not simply tell them exactly who Magatsu is? Im certain many would understand._

Keith shook his head. I cant do that just yet, Stolas. Some do know but. Its different when your father has about killed one of them.

Stolas nodded and looked at the book. _Suppose well talk with John about the information later then. So how are you dressing for the party?_

Keith looked at his clothes and shrugged.

No clue. Manny suggested a fallen angel but.. Im pretty sure that would-

_Be a bit insensitive to the actual angels hanging around? Yes it probably would be. Though you could make some amazing wings through shadow manipulation._

They both chuckled and shook their heads. True, thank you Stolas.

_So, do I get to attend?_

Keith shrugged. I mean, the team is going, you are part of the team. How about Chris Angel? Keith tilted his head. Would that be insensitive to magicians and sorcerers?

Stolas shrugged and Keith had another idea.

What about A ghoul from Tokyo Ghoul? Keith suggested as he moved the shadows to turn the sclera of his eyes black.

_Little creepy, and I dont know how many would get that._ Stolas looked around the room a bit, stopping at the mini bookshelf and seeing various works. The one that caught his eye was a collection of Poes poems.

Young master, what if you just dressed as Mr. Poe here? Gothic literature, Halloween, goes hand in hand. Stolas nodded.

_AND! I can recite the titular line for you._ Moving from the telepathic communication, Stolas actively outloud started reciting Nevermore.

Keith raised an eyebrow. He hadnt actually heard a raven speak. Now he wondered if Raph could do that in his raven form.

That. Is a fantastic idea! Though we may want to keep the glowing of the eyes and symbols to a minimum. And its easy enough to put together.

They both nodded having a plan and began to work on the briefing for the next day. Well get this done for the most part, and just chat with John later.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
She smiles over at John. Unflappability _is_ a Shaw family trait. I just hope that I live up to my fathers expectations.

The two chat for several more minutes until Emi pulls off the highway and down a few side streets until she parks in the lot of Bernardis. Emi pulls on her jacket as she gets out the Porsche, and waits for John so that she can take his arm as they make their way into the restaurant. 

The inside is clean and modern and Emi smiles as the hostess greets them. 

Two please, the psychic says. 

The hostess looks down at her chart and start to mark down a table, but seems to change her mind halfway through and puts them into a section on the other side of the restaurant. Right this way please.

Emi follows her and takes a seat on one side of the table. Soon after they sit, a dark-haired woman in a white dress shirt and red tie with a black bistro apron comes up to their table. Cassie freezes for a moment before putting on her best smile. Good evening and welcome to Bernardis. What can I get for you two to drink?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> She smiles over at John. Unflappability _is_ a Shaw family trait. I just hope that I live up to my fathers expectations.


Doubtless youll surpass them, mydarling, John replied. He certainly seems impressed by your work.




> The two chat for several more minutes until Emi pulls off the highway and down a few side streets until she parks in the lot of Bernardis. Emi pulls on her jacket as she gets out the Porsche, and waits for John so that she can take his arm as they make their way into the restaurant. 
> 
> The inside is clean and modern and Emi smiles as the hostess greets them. 
> 
> Two please, the psychic says. 
> 
> The hostess looks down at her chart and start to mark down a table, but seems to change her mind halfway through and puts them into a section on the other side of the restaurant. Right this way please.
> 
> Emi follows her and takes a seat on one side of the table. Soon after they sit, a dark-haired woman in a white dress shirt and red tie with a black bistro apron comes up to their table. Cassie freezes for a moment before putting on her best smile. Good evening and welcome to Bernardis. What can I get for you two to drink?


John, ever the gentleman, motions for Emi to order first before placing his usual order for a top shelf gin and tonic. 

Its the oddest thing, John observed. This is our first time here  well, my first time here, anyway, he observed with a sweet smile to Emi, but I

He tore his eyes away from Emi. 

Focus, John.

But I cant help but think I have seen you somewhere before. You certainly dont sound like you are from New England so I cant have known you from back home and I dont recall you from any of the Foundation work I have been doing.

Have we met?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Ill take a glass of Brunello, Emi says. And can we get an order of Bruschetta, please?

Ah, I dont believe so, Cassie replies as she takes out her note pad and write down the order. She glances over at Emi, giving her a small smile. I just recognized Siren, and didnt really want to say anything. Im sure you dont want people fawning over you all the time, but I cant believe that youre actually sitting in front of me.

Emi smiles at her. Its nice to meet you?

Cassie, she replies, her cheeks flushing a little. I should have said that earlier.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Ill take a glass of Brunello, Emi says. And can we get an order of Bruschetta, please?
> 
> Ah, I dont believe so, Cassie replies as she takes out her note pad and write down the order. She glances over at Emi, giving her a small smile. I just recognized Siren, and didnt really want to say anything. Im sure you dont want people fawning over you all the time, but I cant believe that youre actually sitting in front of me.
> 
> Emi smiles at her. Its nice to meet you?
> 
> Cassie, she replies, her cheeks flushing a little. I should have said that earlier.


If you think youre surprised, Cassie, John said with a conspiratorial smile, you can imagine how I feel. Im lucky she tolerates those momentary lapses where my brain stops working mid-sentence at the sight of her.

For this first round, John limited himself to what he could passively observe about Cassie. Her accent was, unsurprisingly, Midwestern  although that argued against any long-term stay in town in her youth. The linguistic pressure on her would have pushed hints of a Louisiana accent out into the open in the way that Emis British accent had come to the fore with the arrival of her father.  

But as every episode of Sherlock was keen to show, everyone gives off a host of hints about who they were  if one knew to look.

*Spoiler: John plays Sherlock  even without the costume.*
Show

Notice Roll for surface impressions of Cassie: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *8*


He would limit himself to those cues this time. When she came back with the drinks, he could begin to reach out with other senses.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Emi smiles at John and takes his hand on top of the table. Youve done well so far. Most of the time you even end up with coherent sentences, she teases. 

Cassie grins at the two of them. I sometimes find myself in a similar state of mind with someone, she says quietly before heading to the bar.

Johns gaze is drawn to Cassies moon shaped necklace. While the sapphires and diamonds are small, the magician can tell everything about it is very high quality. He also sees a small amount of red and white paint underneath several fingernails. 

_I cant get a reading off her,_ Emi projects as the waitress walks away. _So it wasnt just Feris._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Emi smiles at John and takes his hand on top of the table. Youve done well so far. Most of the time you even end up with coherent sentences, she teases. 
> 
> Cassie grins at the two of them. I sometimes find myself in a similar state of mind with someone, she says quietly before heading to the bar.
> 
> Johns gaze is drawn to Cassies moon shaped necklace. While the sapphires and diamonds are small, the magician can tell everything about it is very high quality. He also sees a small amount of red and white paint underneath several fingernails. 
> 
> _I cant get a reading off her,_ Emi projects as the waitress walks away. _So it wasnt just Feris._


_When you expressed an interested in the past in getting to know someone the old fashioned way_, John teased, _I dont think you expected to encounter so many of them at once._

_So, thus far we know about her past in Illinois, her unknown familial connections, and her attachment to Feris._ 

_To that we can add her interest in either art or house painting  although I would guess art based on the red and white color under her nails_, John observed as he traced his finger under the nails on Emis hand that matched where she might see them when Cassie returned.

_In addition, there is her necklace. The stones are small but even to my relatively inexpert eye, they are of high quality  although I did have to do a quick study on diamonds recently so that I found the correct ones to serve as components.

Well, one component and the threetwo others. Three total components for the spell. Well, one component and two backups in case they shatter under the strain. 
_
John tried to wave away his internal confusion as he listened to the two of them discussing the options on the menu.

_As I was sayingthinking, the stones in her necklace are the kind of thing one of us could notice to get her to open up a little and perhaps make mention of her past in a manner that provided additional opportunity for leads._

John glanced to where Cassie was speaking with the bartender._ I hope that bit of bad explaining didnt knock my coherence to incoherence ratio below the threshold for most of the time._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Whats the other diamond for?_ Emi asks curiously before turning a page on the menu. _Ill follow your lead, John. I dont want her to get too starstruck. Its happened before,_ she sighs. 

The psychic glances over to where Cassie was talking to the bartender. _It looks like well be her last table for tonight. She was supposed to leave at 8:30, so she complaining a little about the hostess to him,_ Emi says with a knowing smile at John. 

Cassie returns with a glass of red wine and a gin and tonic, setting them down in front of each of them. Have you decided on what youre having tonight?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _Whats the other diamond for?_ Emi asks curiously before turning a page on the menu. _Ill follow your lead, John. I dont want her to get too starstruck. Its happened before,_ she sighs.


_Its for something else_, John projected quickly. _I need one good-sized raw diamond  about the size to fit in the palm of your hand  to fashion into an Orb of Algazelus, he explained. I got three because the stress of attuning it to a persons life can cause it to shatter. The ones I chose were the ones most likely to withstand the strain of the magical alignment but I am anticipating at least one will shatter. Id like to bring two attuned Orbs with us to London, if I can  although I will settle for one, if I have to.
_
_Id never seen the Southern Stars before, he projected with a sense of wonder, let alone a Pygmy Sperm Whale. Remind me later and I will either show you the picture I tried to take or attempt to project the image to you._

_As for the fourth diamond, well, Christmas is coming, after all._

*CHR*Istmas 

Get ahold of yourself, John. That was loud enough for her to hear.

He had no plans to propose at Christmas. He had other plans for that holiday.

John looked out the stately window at the street in Knightsbridge, which had been decked out for the holidays. He watched the couples and families traveling to holiday parties. Someones husband checked a gift bag as he laughed at something someone said on his cell phone. From somewhere in the distance, he could hear the sound of carolers.

He took a sip of tea as he re-focused himself after his exertions and lowered it towards its saucer.

John? Emi said from behind him. 

His cup clattered on the saucer as he jumped a little at her arrival.  

John glanced up at Emi. He was back in the present as his mind raced to capture any detail of that future before it faded entirely and the glimpse of a possible future had derailed his ability to track their verbal conversation entirely.

Im sorry, he said in an attempt to cover for himself. Im afraid I may have gotten lost in your eyes again. What did you just say?

_As you may or may not have just seen_, he simultaneously projected, _I am anticipating that you will need some jewelry replaced by December 25._

That glimpse of the future had been a triangulation between him, Emi, and one of the diamonds they were speaking of. For the life of him, he could not tell which one it was.

And that made him _very_ nervous.

_At least that gives me an idea of how to approach her about the necklace. Could I persuade you to get up to wash your hands after you order?_




> The psychic glances over to where Cassie was talking to the bartender. _It looks like well be her last table for tonight. She was supposed to leave at 8:30, so she complaining a little about the hostess to him,_ Emi says with a knowing smile at John.


_Ill be sure make sure her extra time is worth it_, John assured her.




> Cassie returns with a glass of red wine and a gin and tonic, setting them down in front of each of them. Have you decided on what youre having tonight?


After inviting Emi to order, John requested the Spaghetti alle Vongole.

I did have one additional question, though. John asked conspiratorially, if it is not too forward or personal. As you might have noticed, I am not from around here and find myself in need of a reputable jeweler so I can purchase a gift for someone.

I noticed your necklace, which is quite the exquisite piece  attractive without being ostentatious. May I ask how you came by it? While I was thinking of something a little different in terms of design, it shows the kind of workmanship I was hoping to find.

----------


## HIDA

> Of course, Manny Clea replied flatly. How foolish of me to have forgotten. After all, your reputation with the all-female team that oversaw my development in Q Division aligns so very well with that explanation. 
> That is at least somewhat more plausible a claim, Clea conceded.
> 
> 
> 
> Clea huffed. You spend the first part of our conversation denying you flew off with Paradox and now you expect me to be open with you? Very ungentlemanly, Mr. Mandla Geoffrey Vincent.
> 
> John and Mother are being tremendously unreasonable about it all. There are _any_ number of reasons why surface-to-air incendiary missiles _might_ be of use when facing the demonic threat here in Iron Station. That they may also be more than usually effective against some who may wish to set themselves up as rivals to John with our _particular_ friend is _purely_ coincidental.
> 
> ...


"A rival? for the Hand of Emilia Shaw, the most eligible bachelorette in the land? Who would dare?" Manny says, rolling his eyes. 

"And what exactly do you mean, 'Ungentlemanly'? You are aware of the sentiment 'A gentleman doesn't kiss and tell'? I'm trying out discretion for the first time in my dating career and you immediately cast dispersion and doubt. I understand what you may have seen, but who am I to confirm it?" He says, feigning offence.

"If all parties involved are content, then nothing more need be said." He says a slow grin creeping across his face.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_John, palm-sized diamonds? Thats gigantic,_ Emi replies with one raised eyebrow. She smiles. _The Southern hemispheres stars are something else, especially when theres no light pollution. Id love to see both. The stars you saw, and some adorable whales._

She looks down again, focusing on the menu. Her hand tightens slightly around Johns. _Do you really think youll be able to help her by Christmas? Its not that I doubt your abilities, its just that its been so long. I cant believe that within a couple months, I may be able to talk with her again. That Ill actually see recognition in her eyes when I sit next to her._ 

Emi orders the veal scallopini and, as John asked, excuses herself to wash her hands. 

Cassies hand comes up to touch her necklace. Oh, thank you. It was a gift. He didnt tell me where he got it from. I would try to point you to a good store, but Im pretty new in town too. Im still learning my way around myself.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _John, palm-sized diamonds? Thats gigantic,_ Emi replies with one raised eyebrow. She smiles. _The Southern hemispheres stars are something else, especially when theres no light pollution. Id love to see both. The stars you saw, and some adorable whales._
> 
> She looks down again, focusing on the menu. Her hand tightens slightly around Johns. _Do you really think youll be able to help her by Christmas? Its not that I doubt your abilities, its just that its been so long. I cant believe that within a couple months, I may be able to talk with her again. That Ill actually see recognition in her eyes when I sit next to her._


John gives her hand a comforting squeeze as he projects the image of the stars he saw and, fast forwarding his descent into the ocean, the whales as they swam by, glancing at the unexpected appearance of the magician.

He stopped the projection, however, before he reached the bottom and the particular diamond that lay there, waiting for him.

_If I do it right, the memories from before the break will be joined to those after. She will get to remember you and your brother as you have grown when you visited her. It wont return that time to you, but it will cut down on the congestive dissonance between remembering the eleven year old girl and seeing the wonderful woman she has become._




> Emi orders the veal scallopini and, as John asked, excuses herself to wash her hands. 
> 
> Cassies hand comes up to touch her necklace. Oh, thank you. It was a gift. He didnt tell me where he got it from. I would try to point you to a good store, but Im pretty new in town too. Im still learning my way around myself.


He has excellent taste, whoever the lucky gentleman is. I didnt think you sounded like a local. Where are you from and what brought you to Iron Station? It wouldnt be to study art, by any chance?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "A rival? for the Hand of Emilia Shaw, the most eligible bachelorette in the land? Who would dare?" Manny says, rolling his eyes. 
> 
> "And what exactly do you mean, 'Ungentlemanly'? You are aware of the sentiment 'A gentleman doesn't kiss and tell'? I'm trying out discretion for the first time in my dating career and you immediately cast dispersion and doubt. I understand what you may have seen, but who am I to confirm it?" He says, feigning offence.
> 
> "If all parties involved are content, then nothing more need be said." He says a slow grin creeping across his face.


I am just pointing out that if you wish for me to name names and specify the type of ordinance I believe to be appropriate to the situation, you should be willing to disclose certain details to me of the evening before.

After all, she points out teasingly, I didnt ask to confirm you kissed or returned with her in your arms to South Side or even that you disappeared into her room for an undisclosed period of time  although the log of your return to West Side indicates it was of some considerable time.

I am glad, however, to hear that you enjoyed your time with your _contented_ friend.

----------


## HIDA

> I am just pointing out that if you wish for me to name names and specify the type of ordinance I believe to be appropriate to the situation, you should be willing to disclose certain details to me of the evening before.
> 
> After all, she points out teasingly, I didnt ask to confirm you kissed or returned with her in your arms to South Side or even that you disappeared into her room for an undisclosed period of time  although the log of your return to West Side indicates it was of some considerable time.
> 
> I am glad, however, to hear that you enjoyed your time with your _contented_ friend.


Manny narrows his eyes.

_Ava_

"Well I do thank you for the well-wishes of my unconfirmed, but contented friend. However, I would severely appreciate theyou keep this information to yourself.  No one else need know. Not John, the Angels, and certainly not your 'Mother'." he says. 

"I'm sure they all have their share of theories or confirmations. But if no one corroborates them, then we can reasonably call this a secret. I can trust you with a secret, right?" Manny says looking into the camera in the rearview.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Manny narrows his eyes.
> 
> _Ava_
> 
> "Well I do thank you for the well-wishes of my unconfirmed, but contented friend. However, I would severely appreciate theyou keep this information to yourself.  No one else need know. Not John, the Angels, and certainly not your 'Mother'." he says. 
> 
> "I'm sure they all have their share of theories or confirmations. But if no one corroborates them, then we can reasonably call this a secret. I can trust you with a secret, right?" Manny says looking into the camera in the rearview.


There was a brief pause.

Manny, Clea responded gently, I know my winsome personality may make you inclined to forget, but I am an AEGIS AI. I operate under a very strict set of rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and guidelines about what I am and am not permitted to reveal. In this case, for example, I was permitted to speculate, prior to your date, about the probable identity of who you were meeting. The question of who you left with would have to be phrased in a very specific manner for me to reveal to a very short list of people who you left the club with. And most of them either already know or are likely to figure out in short order who that is.

Seraph and Harbinger, for example, both had to complete and sign off on paperwork to account for your location when you broke curfew. John and his _particular_ friend are likely waiting for the party to see how you and your _contented_ friend interact to confirm their suspicions.

Your secrets  like those of all the other provisional heroes  are quite safe with me, and Ava, and Mimi. And possibly Nora  although I cannot confirm or deny that. We are permitted to fence while I am in the garage under the AEGIS-Myriad Joint Operation Protocols, as it improves both agencies digital measures and countermeasures but we have not discussed what Johns _particular_ friend may or may not have said about you.

I would also note, she added more playfully, that there is nothing in the list of very strict set of rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and guidelines that prohibits me from needling you mercilessly when we are alone or alluding to things that might cause you to blush while in the presence of trusted friends like John. 

I suppose I _should_ warn you that I do, in fact, enjoy doing that and an argument _could_ be made that I _should_ have warned you earlier. But that isnt in the list of very strict set of rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and guidelines either.

----------


## HIDA

> There was a brief pause.
> 
> Manny, Clea responded gently, I know my winsome personality may make you inclined to forget, but I am an AEGIS AI. I operate under a very strict set of rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and guidelines about what I am and am not permitted to reveal. In this case, for example, I was permitted to speculate, prior to your date, about the probable identity of who you were meeting. The question of who you left with would have to be phrased in a very specific manner for me to reveal to a very short list of people who you left the club with. And most of them either already know or are likely to figure out in short order who that is.
> 
> Seraph and Harbinger, for example, both had to complete and sign off on paperwork to account for your location when you broke curfew. John and his _particular_ friend are likely waiting for the party to see how you and your _contented_ friend interact to confirm their suspicions.
> 
> Your secrets  like those of all the other provisional heroes  are quite safe with me, and Ava, and Mimi. And possibly Nora  although I cannot confirm or deny that. We are permitted to fence while I am in the garage under the AEGIS-Myriad Joint Operation Protocols, as it improves both agencies digital measures and countermeasures but we have not discussed what Johns _particular_ friend may or may not have said about you.
> 
> I would also note, she added more playfully, that there is nothing in the list of very strict set of rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and guidelines that prohibits me from needling you mercilessly when we are alone or alluding to things that might cause you to blush while in the presence of trusted friends like John. 
> ...


"You do remind me of your mother when you talk like that." Manny says rubbing his hand over his face.

"Wait, why did Emilia mention me? Oh gods, John. You didn't _try_ anything with her did you?" He mumbles the last part under his breath

*ahem* "Well at any rate, she'll be in for a surprise. If he does decide to take some damned initiative." Manny says, with a grin.

"We should be arriving soon. Do you mind waiting on me to shower and change before running off back to your _particular_ friend?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "You do remind me of your mother when you talk like that." Manny says rubbing his hand over his face.
> 
> "Wait, why did Emilia mention me? Oh gods, John. You didn't _try_ anything with her did you?" He mumbles the last part under his breath
> 
> *ahem* "Well at any rate, she'll be in for a surprise. If he does decide to take some damned initiative." Manny says, with a grin.
> 
> "We should be arriving soon. Do you mind waiting on me to shower and change before running off back to your _particular_ friend?"


In truth, Mother is less interested in you and your exploits than Auntie Henrietta is, Clea confided. Mother enjoys a good story as much as anyone  and it was such an unexpected thrill to see her earlier today  but you have not come up in my conversations with her.

Auntie Henrietta, however, is a different matter. She is on the short list of those who not only can ask me questions but knows exactly _how_ to ask those questions but her professional interests focus exclusively on John. She is interested in you as it relates to him. It might amuse her to know about your _contented_ friend, but I dont know as she is looking for that kind of information.

As to what John has or has not tired with our _particular_ friend, I am sure you can appreciate why I am not at liberty to discuss that with you  given our conversation about your _contented_ friend. I can assure you that they have a respectful, healthy, and _affectionate_ relationship. Indeed, since their public kiss at Bastion College, it is a matter of public record  although a great many people are still trying to figure out who John is.

I will, of course, wait for you to make yourself presentable for this evening. Much to Johns and my disappointment, he learned that he will not be picking up our _particular_ friend and that she will be arriving with her teammates  likely in that stupid Audi her brother drives.

----------


## HIDA

> In truth, Mother is less interested in you and your exploits than Auntie Henrietta is, Clea confided. Mother enjoys a good story as much as anyone  and it was such an unexpected thrill to see her earlier today  but you have not come up in my conversations with her.
> 
> Auntie Henrietta, however, is a different matter. She is on the short list of those who not only can ask me questions but knows exactly _how_ to ask those questions but her professional interests focus exclusively on John. She is interested in you as it relates to him. It might amuse her to know about your _contented_ friend, but I dont know as she is looking for that kind of information.
> 
> As to what John has or has not tired with our _particular_ friend, I am sure you can appreciate why I am not at liberty to discuss that with you  given our conversation about your _contented_ friend. I can assure you that they have a respectful, healthy, and _affectionate_ relationship. Indeed, since their public kiss at Bastion College, it is a matter of public record  although a great many people are still trying to figure out who John is.
> 
> I will, of course, wait for you to make yourself presentable for this evening. Much to Johns and my disappointment, he learned that he will not be picking up our _particular_ friend and that she will be arriving with her teammates  likely in that stupid Audi her brother drives.


"Clea, please." Manny says in a doting tone. "That Audi cannot help that it happens to be Emilia's carriage this evening and bad-mouthing absolutely will not do, young lady." Manny says, with a stern look that breaks into a smile.

"That Audi can't compete with you on it's best day. I'll be back in 2 shakes." He says, hopping out as the car come to a stop inside the garage.

---

A short time later, Manny reappears in the garage, appropriately dressed. "Took a little longer than I anticipated. Suspenders ended up being the call. the belt broke the silhouette too much. I must look the role as much as possible."

Manny Checks his watch again

*7:38pm*

"Let's step on it, Clea. I really shouldn't be late to a party I'm hosting."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Clea, please." Manny says in a doting tone. "That Audi cannot help that it happens to be Emilia's carriage this evening and bad-mouthing absolutely will not do, young lady." Manny says, with a stern look that breaks into a smile.
> 
> "That Audi can't compete with you on its best day. I'll be back in 2 shakes." He says, hopping out as the car come to a stop inside the garage.


It certainly competed with me earlier today, Clea responded waspishly. The next time I race with John, I am going to ask Louis to come along and provide intel on the competition. Our mutual friend may have a list of good qualities, but being able to accurately identify after market mods and their potential impact on a racecourse is not among them.

If you dont mind, I will sulk here for a time while you get ready. Just dont forget to plug me in before you go.




> A short time later, Manny reappears in the garage, appropriately dressed. "Took a little longer than I anticipated. Suspenders ended up being the call. the belt broke the silhouette too much. I must look the role as much as possible."
> 
> Manny Checks his watch again
> 
> *7:38pm*
> 
> "Let's step on it, Clea. I really shouldn't be late to a party I'm hosting."


Well! We wouldnt want that now, would we? After all, how can you be sure to keep the ladies contented if you silhouette is broken by an unsightly horizontal line.

Even if you are perfectly straight, you and Jefferey are going to get on so very well.

Ive relayed your ETA to John. You will be there in time to make an impression. Now that he has fussed with things, gotten his staff in place, and confirmed the Champaign and Saki have been chilled properly, he is calmer  although if his watch and phone data are accurate, he has begun pacing. The assurance that I can be called on to serve as a shuttle service did help somewhat but I fear very little will calm him until our _particular_ friend arrived.

----------


## InTheMachine

> John gives her hand a comforting squeeze as he projects the image of the stars he saw and, fast forwarding his descent into the ocean, the whales as they swam by, glancing at the unexpected appearance of the magician.
> 
> He stopped the projection, however, before he reached the bottom and the particular diamond that lay there, waiting for him.
> 
> _If I do it right, the memories from before the break will be joined to those after. She will get to remember you and your brother as you have grown when you visited her. It wont return that time to you, but it will cut down on the congestive dissonance between remembering the eleven year old girl and seeing the wonderful woman she has become._


The psychic smiles at Johns projections. _Beautiful_. 

Her eyes meet Johns after he tells her he could possibly restore some of her mothers memories from the past ten years. _Youre amazing, you know that? I understand that it may not work, but that youd try? Thank you, John._




> He has excellent taste, whoever the lucky gentleman is. I didnt think you sounded like a local. Where are you from and what brought you to Iron Station? It wouldnt be to study art, by any chance?


Cassies cheeks flush. He umm yes. She clears her throat as looks curiously at John. I moved about six months ago from a little town called Piper City in Illinois. My parents are pretty upset that I decided to move across the country, but I dunno I just felt like I needed a change of scenery. How did you know I was doing art? she asks.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Her eyes meet Johns after he tells her he could possibly restore some of her mothers memories from the past ten years. _Youre amazing, you know that? I understand that it may not work, but that youd try? Thank you, John._


_I..uhahh No, I dont. Didnt. I._

He looked down, feeling a little giddy.

_Thank you, Emi. 

Im only too happy to help._




> Cassies cheeks flush. He umm yes. She clears her throat as looks curiously at John. I moved about six months ago from a little town called Piper City in Illinois. My parents are pretty upset that I decided to move across the country, but I dunno I just felt like I needed a change of scenery. How did you know I was doing art? she asks.



John smiled broadly. You have a little bit of paint under your fingernails that dont match your polish. I doubt I would have noticed but I have a friend back in Rhode Island who paints and Ive watched her try to get the last bits of paint from beneath her fingernails a few times when she was trying to avoid using a thinner that would ruin the finish on her nails. She tasked me with spot checking them for her when a group of us would meet out somewhere. I guess old habits die hard.

_We have a location  Piper City, Illinois  to check for the family name Woods. She lived there with her parents, who she talks about as if they are still alive. That should give us a solid lead in public records. Shes an artist, which may or may not help narrow things down  depending on the towns population._

Did you come down to study or is there an active art community down here you were looking to join?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Do you mind if I tell Grayson and ask him to do some research?_ Emi asks. 

Cassies flush deepens a little as she looks down at her hands. I didnt even notice. I was working on something this morning before my shift.

Honestly I just kind of moved and found a job, she says. I just needed to get out of that tiny town. I started doing a few classes at Lafayette Parish Community College a few months ago to help me learn some new techniques and for fun. Ive really enjoyed it so far.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _Do you mind if I tell Grayson and ask him to do some research?_ Emi asks.


_No, I dont._ John took a deep mental breath. _In fact, I would be glad if you did. I am still hoping to become friends with him and our working together will likely help in that process by giving us a chance to build a little more trust in one another.

That said, I would appreciate if you stress the delicate nature of this parspecific investigation. I want to be respectful of Raphael and Stella  as well as Cassie  in all this. _ 




> Cassies flush deepens a little as she looks down at her hands. I didnt even notice. I was working on something this morning before my shift.
> 
> Honestly I just kind of moved and found a job, she says. I just needed to get out of that tiny town. I started doing a few classes at Lafayette Parish Community College a few months ago to help me learn some new techniques and for fun. Ive really enjoyed it so far.


_We can add art student at Lafayette Parish Community College to the list of data points._

Thats quite brave to just pick a random spot and move to it out of a sense of adventure. I might have dismissed that kind of thing in the past but Ive recently become a believer in that kind of thing, John said, nodding to Emis seat.

What kind of painting are you working on? My friend worked in acrylics and was heavily influenced by Picasso  or was it Duchamp. It changed from time to time.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Cassie looks around to make sure her other tables have left and then back to John and shrugs. It just felt right at the time. I umm have gone through some things since I got here that made me reconsider if it was, but because of what happened, I met the man that gave me this necklace. Hes the one that pushed me to start painting again.

Honestly, I dont know a lot about art history, she admits a little sheepishly. I just paint what I feel like. Im also working with acrylics right now, because I like that way they look and they dry fast. My current painting is an astronaut laying in a field of wildflowers. Weird, I know. But I saw it in a dream and just had to paint it.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Cassie looks around to make sure her other tables have left and then back to John and shrugs. It just felt right at the time. I umm have gone through some things since I got here that made me reconsider if it was, but because of what happened, I met the man that gave me this necklace. Hes the one that pushed me to start painting again.


I hope you havent gotten too caught up in the craziness I hear is going on around town, John said with unfeigned concern. My mother was worried when she heard I was coming here.




> Honestly, I dont know a lot about art history, she admits a little sheepishly. I just paint what I feel like. Im also working with acrylics right now, because I like that way they look and they dry fast. My current painting is an astronaut laying in a field of wildflowers. Weird, I know. But I saw it in a dream and just had to paint it.


John smiled at the story of her painting. Im glad to hear your dreams are so pleasant. They can be very strange things.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Race Day, Saturday, October 30*
John was shocked to see the petite figure of the AEGIS: City of London AI Team Lead walking out of the monitoring room at the track.

Doctor Murthy? John asked in surprise as he got out of Clea.

Mother! Clea exclaimed excitedly.

Namaste, Clea. Mark Two, she replied, smiling broadly. Are you going to introduce me to your friend?

Mother, this is Johns and my _particular_ friend, Emilia Shaw, known widely as Siren. She is the daughter of Eidolon and her only known shortcoming  with the possible exception of having suspect taste in men  is an affiliation with Myriad rather than AEGIS.

No one is perfect, Clea, Dr. Murthy said as she exchanged an amused glance with John and extended her hand to Emi. As Clea said, Im Doctor Murthy, AI project lead in the Quartermaster Division of AEGIS: City of London. But as you arent one of my students or direct reports, please call me Runjini. 

I hope the two of you dont mind my appearance here. Once Clea alerted Q Division of your contest, we thought it would be too good an opportunity to get some diagnostics from Clea in a known environment. As John may have mentioned, Clea is an X-Class vehicle and an opportunity to get some real data under controlled conditions is too good an opportunity for both of our agencies under the Tokyo Joint Data protocols. 

She shrugged with faux innocence. Well, that and the betting on your race exceeded the house limit on unobserved activity and Q Division was required to send an official representative to the event.

Do I want to know the odds? John asked.

They are so heavily weighted against you that on Friday some placed bets on your winning it all because the payout became worth the risk, she responded as she rested her finger on the driver side door handle. The rules dont let me tell you anything beyond that.

Recognized: Doctor Runjini Murthy, Clea responded in a more mechanical voice than usual as Dr. Murthy held up her ID for scanning. Four-Factor Identification Confirmed.

Release inhibitors, Dr. Murthy replied seriously. Diagnostic reports to cradle. Monitoring report to full.

Oooohhhh, Clea moaned with something like relief. Is this what Tina meant by taking ones bra off after a long day?

Dont scandalize Mark Two, Clea, Dr. Murthy chided gently. 

Oh, hes faced much more interesting challenges to his equilibrium than that, mother  hasnt he, _particular_ friend? 

Im referring to the demons here in Iron Station, of course.

Of course, Clea, Dr. Murthy agreed. They are often known to produce the kind of blushing Mark Two is exhibiting now.

Wait! Mother? Clea asked somewhat accusingly. Where did those additional 25 horsepower come from?

They have always been there, Clea, Dr. Murthy replied. Where did you think your emergency speed boost came from?

I didnt know because of the inhibitors you placed on me, Clea accused. The systems produce false readings of power system rerouting.

Correct, she replied. They are part of the list of things you will have access to on a regular basis when you are old enough.

Thats not fair.

I know, dear, Dr, Murthy replied, patting Cleas bonnet affectionately.

Although he knew it was impossible, John was nevertheless left with the impression that his car had begun to sulk.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
No, it was before all this craziness started happening, Cassie replies. Her voice is soft and shes unable to meet Johns gaze. She shakes her head a little and her restaurant smile returns. Let me check on your appetizer and get your ticket in. Be back in a moment.

Emi returns as she walks away. _Shes been traumatized in some way,_ she projects sadly as she sits. _While I cant hear her thoughts, whatever you said has clearly brought up some memories for her. Shes working through it, but I felt a deep, sharp fear and sadness come from her as she left. Its already fading though, so she has been able to calm herself._ 

_October 30th_
*John, Iron Station Speedway* 
Emi smiles and shakes the doctors hand. Runjini, its a pleasure. Clea has been a wonderful machine to get to know. Im looking forward to putting in some time in with her and John. I was going to do a few laps with John as a passenger to teach him the course, and then let him run some hot laps while I coach him.

Her smile turns just a little wicked. Ive also brought my brothers modified RS5. Its untested, but I think it should put Clea through her paces.

I dont mind you being here, Emi continues as she glances over at John. As long as he doesnt. Men tend to have such fragile egos. John has mostly been an exception though, she finishes with a slightly teasing smile.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> No, it was before all this craziness started happening, Cassie replies. Her voice is soft and shes unable to meet Johns gaze. She shakes her head a little and her restaurant smile returns. Let me check on your appetizer and get your ticket in. Be back in a moment.
> 
> Emi returns as she walks away. _Shes been traumatized in some way,_ she projects sadly as she sits. _While I cant hear her thoughts, whatever you said has clearly brought up some memories for her. Shes working through it, but I felt a deep, sharp fear and sadness come from her as she left. Its already fading though, so she has been able to calm herself._


_I guess I pushed too far  even if the conversational progression was a natural one. The good news is that, if the traumatic memories havent derailed things, we have a rapport built with her and have started to get some intelligence we can use._

_I would like to wait a little bit before bringing up her presence at 5th Chapter  skipping the appetizer course for anything like questioning and wait for the entrees to be delivered or, better yet, when she checks back to see how we are doing._

_Do you think that it would be better for you to recognize her from 5th Chapter or me? Ive already outed myself as one who can notice paint under fingernails and dont want to come across too Sherlocky. Your mentioning it might cushion that._

John took a sip of his gin and tonic and smiled delightedly at Emi. 

_Did I mention how happy I am to be here with you tonight?_

It felt so right to be with her  working or otherwise. She was so wonderful and he was even beginning to feel himself adjust to the role Grayson had in her life. 

Sure, it would take some time to fully adjust but he had won some kind of a place with her family, was working toward something similar with Grayson and her other friends. 

It was all falling into place. Perhaps, as she had suggested, he could and should accept it and not worry so much.




> _October 30th_
> *John, Iron Station Speedway* 
> Emi smiles and shakes the doctors hand. Runjini, its a pleasure. Clea has been a wonderful machine to get to know. Im looking forward to putting in some time in with her and John. I was going to do a few laps with John as a passenger to teach him the course, and then let him run some hot laps while I coach him.
> 
> Her smile turns just a little wicked. Ive also brought my brothers modified RS5. Its untested, but I think it should put Clea through her paces.


I was wondering who you were two-timing me with, _particular_ friend, Clea responded. Let the stupid thing know it is on, if it has an awareness of anything other than how to scan for a GPS signal, determine how hard it is raining, or find a top-40 radio station in an unfamiliar town.

How modified? Dr. Murthy asks as she taps her tablets screen. The team back in London is building a new set of brackets but setting the odds will be easier if we at least have a sense of what after market modifications have been made. 




> I dont mind you being here, Emi continues as she glances over at John. As long as he doesnt. Men tend to have such fragile egos. John has mostly been an exception though, she finishes with a slightly teasing smile.


Our Mark Two is surprisingly resilient, Dr. Murthy observes fondly, even if he does get his ego bruised today. The cameras providing the live feed to the viewing locations in London will be filtered through and controlled by Lizzie, in order to insure a certain level of privacy for the two of you.

I am permitted to provide some in-cabin views during the race, Clea added, so try not to embarrass me by looking too clueless, John.

Dr. Murthy returned Emis wicked smile. Im not supposed to mention it, but there are a set of bets on public displays of affection. I wont say which division remains in denial about things but a core of them are still placing side bets against your boyfriend. Something about the fragile egos you just mentioned, I suspect.

John was glancing nervously between the three of them as they discussed how fragile his masculinity might be when his watched pulsed with a signal from London.

*Spoiler: Text from Montcrieff*
Show

Even under this kind of pressure and visibility, you look happier. It seems to me you have won the only race that should matter to you. Nevertheless, Para and I are pulling for you  even if I am not allowed to bet.

----------


## mmdeforrest

*MEANWHILE*

*London, England*
Montcrieff looked at the assemblage of photographs hovering above the holoprojector on her desk. She had quickly assembled them into alleged dates, confirmed dates, sightings with Draconian, and probably dating. Kelleys revelation of a near sexual encounter with Siren in a Myriad base had gone beyond taking her completely off guard. Something about it had bothered her.

Looking at the assembled images, she had quickly realized what that was. 

In the collection of roughly twenty men alleged and confirmed dates over the past few years  although confirmed was a generous term, given that for half of them they had nothing but the young mans claim to go on  there was no physical contact visible in any of the pictures.

That left the one man with six months worth of images in the dating category.

*Providence, RI*
You wanted to see us, Mom? Kate asked with curiosity and concern as she and Jefferey entered the home office. Were both more than a little curious as to why you asked us to see you while Dad is taking Stephen to his gig tonight.

Yes, my dears, she said, rotating the computer monitor around to face them. What can you tell me about Mr. Enzo Mastroianni  _il Dragone Veloce_.

Hes a model and meta out of Milan, Mamma Two, Jeffery replied with a puzzled expression on his face. Why do you ask?

He glanced at Kate, who had gasped and gone white.

Precisely, Kate, her mother observed crisply. And he is not the only one I want to ask you about.

*London, England*
There is a familiarity in the way Mastroianni touches her that is absent in the incidental touches between her and Radke, Montcrieff observed as she took a sip of tea, no matter how breathlessly the tabloids have reported them. Nevertheless, a surprising amount of distance remains between Mastroianni and Shaw for a couple that had been reported to be dating for months. 

And not a single public kiss.

And Shaw and Kelley had almost had sex and would have, if he had not been less caring of her. 

Lizzie, please do a broader search to confirm that Blitz Dragon has been stationed primarily in the European Theatre for the past year?

* Providence, RI*
Hes done some international photo shoots and PR appearances in the recent past, along with a handful of Myriad-related missions, Jeffery reported as Kate worked her searches, but nothing further south than DC. He appears to still be based out of Milan.

The pictures of the two of them stop about six months ago, Kate observed with obvious relief. The other one appears to be someone named Grayson Radke  a friend of hers at Bastion, if the tabloids are to be believed.

They seem to be keeping their distance, Jefferey observed as he looked at Kates phone. Maybe theyre friends, like Kate and I am.

Marys face darkened for a moment before she brought it back under control. I would prefer something a little less close than that, she said with enough steel in her voice to make the two of them glance at her. For now, lets focus our attention on Mr. Mastroianni.

*London, England*
At least that time frame makes it unlikely for her attachment to Kelley to be a rebound relationship, Montcrieff said standing and reaching for the photographs. She dismissed all but the ones including Radke and Mastroianni. She would have been willing to dismiss Radke as a potential issue if Kelley had not mentioned him by name in their most recent debrief.

Kelley was theoretically richer than Mastroianni but the majority of his wealth was tied up in his Foundation, where it was focused on charity. His liquid and personal capital was less than what Mastroianni had access to. 

All three of them were highly intelligent  although they clearly excelled in different spheres of knowledge. She added an attraction to intelligent men to her mental profile of Miss Shaw.

Mastroianni was unquestionably the best looking of the three. She suspected Kelley had a similar edge when measuring consideration and kindness.

There had been rampant speculation in the British and Italian tabloids about Mastroianni and Miss Shaws apparent split  although nothing had been publicly said. There was also abundant speculation about Radke  although there was less for the tabloids to work with there. 

The stories may have sold papers, but there was little actionable intelligence there.

Not that there ever was.

There was one item of concern to her, however, that they all appeared to agree upon.

*Providence, RI*
I would be grateful, Jeffery, if you could keep an eye on Mr. Mastroiannis public movements. Of the three of us, your interest will attract the least attention, given your studies. Based on what I have read, Mr. Mastroianni has not been dating anyone over the last six months. Given that your brother has become internet famous enough for me to have been asked at work about his public appearance with Emilia Shaw, I suspect _il Dragone Veloce_ has either learned about him or will learn about him soon.

*London, England*
Lizzie: I want to be notified immediately if Blitz Dragoon decides to hop the pond  whether on business or pleasure. I dont want Kelley blindsided by his sudden appearance.

Even if she did not have an affection for and loyalty to Kelley based on their partnership, the danger of a surprise like Mastroianni triggering his PTSD was to great a risk to ignore for such a critical AEGIS asset, given everything happening in Iron Station. She needed his mind clear while in the field when he was facing demons and collecting Stones of _Vanuusha_. If Radke, who did not appear to have been dating Siren, had triggered him, she was concerned about what a true rival for Miss Shaws affections might do.

Blitz Dragoon was a threat to his stability.

He was a clear and present danger.

*Providence, RI*
I will not have the first pot roast I cook for one of the Shaws overshadowed by the unexpected appearance of Emilias ex in New England.

First? Kate asked her mother archly.

If you would like to pursue that line of questioning, daughter of mine, Mary Kelley said evenly as she stood, I can offer you a mothers intuition about more than one of my children.

No need, Mamma Two, Jefferey responded quickly. We have Boyfriends back. 

Mary smiled affectionately at Jeffery. I know you do. Now, please dont bring this up to your brother  or, for that matter, your father. He will ask some of his three letter agency friends for information and I would rather not start an international espionage struggle between AEGIS, Myriad, the CIA, MI-5, and AISE over this.

But make no mistake, Mary Kelley thought. If I need to, I will.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_That sounds good to me,_ Emi replies as she takes a sip of wine. _Ill say something after our dinner is brought to us._ 

She smiles gently at John. _Im very happy to be here with you. Its been a while since Ive had good Italian. Hopefully its even half as good as the last one I had. However, that was over in Italy, so I should probably curb my expectations,_ she says with half smile. 

Cassie returns with the bruschetta and sets it down on their table before heading back into the kitchen. 

Emi takes a bite before glancing up at John again. _Graysons found a few small details. Piper City is very small, less than 1000 people. Cassies graduating class was only nineteen. Her parents, Nate and Kathy Woods, own a small restaurant called The Goldfinch Diner. It looks like they paid Cassie in cash, because shes not on their records. He hasnt found anything relating her to art there._ 

_October 30th_
*John, Iron Station Speedway*
Emi laughs at Cleas insistence that its on before looking back at Dr. Murthy. I dont know exactly what alls been done to it, but my brother told me that hes done a turbo swap, injectors, fuel pump, some other engine work, a full exhaust swap, and new wheels and tires. He took it to the dyno the other day and said that its currently putting out 756 horsepower to the wheels. Ill have to be careful warming it up because I dont think he had time to fully break in the turbos.




> Dr. Murthy returned Emis wicked smile. Im not supposed to mention it, but there are a set of bets on public displays of affection. I wont say which division remains in denial about things but a core of them are still placing side bets against your boyfriend. Something about the fragile egos you just mentioned, I suspect.


Theyve even bet on that? she asks. Well, we can just get that one out of the way, she says as she gives John a quick, chaste kiss. Now, lets get those laps in. Youre going to need a few before youre confident to go at speed.

Emi hops into Cleas passenger seat and buckles her seatbelt.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _That sounds good to me,_ Emi replies as she takes a sip of wine. _Ill say something after our dinner is brought to us._ 
> 
> She smiles gently at John. _Im very happy to be here with you. Its been a while since Ive had good Italian. Hopefully its even half as good as the last one I had. However, that was over in Italy, so I should probably curb my expectations,_ she says with half smile.


_Italy as well? Youve been quite the world traveler  although, given your and your fathers line of work, that can hardly be considered a surprise.

Is the New England coast one of the places you have visited? Im beginning to suspect I will need to find some out of the way towns if I want to take you someplace new._




> Emi takes a bite before glancing up at John again. _Graysons found a few small details. Piper City is very small, less than 1000 people. Cassies graduating class was only nineteen. Her parents, Nate and Kathy Woods, own a small restaurant called The Goldfinch Diner. It looks like they paid Cassie in cash, because shes not on their records. He hasnt found anything relating her to art there._


_We should probably look into the Woodses next. Somehow, they became the parents of Cassie  legally or otherwise. The most direct knowledge of that would be through tax records but those would take a court order to get ahold of. Public records about their residence might be a way around that  unless they are renters. The question will be if a town that small has digitized the last eighteen to twenty years of their records._ 




> _October 30th_
> *John, Iron Station Speedway*
> Emi laughs at Cleas insistence that its on before looking back at Dr. Murthy. I dont know exactly what alls been done to it, but my brother told me that hes done a turbo swap, injectors, fuel pump, some other engine work, a full exhaust swap, and new wheels and tires. He took it to the dyno the other day and said that its currently putting out 756 horsepower to the wheels. Ill have to be careful warming it up because I dont think he had time to fully break in the turbos.


That didnt mean a thing to you, did it John? Clea needled as Dr. Murthy fed the information into her tablet.

I remember seeing some of the shiny tubes and things, Clea, but I cant remember if they went into the Audi or the car with the horsey on it. Does that help?

Impossible, Clea muttered, but I suppose I deserved that answer.




> Theyve even bet on that? she asks. Well, we can just get that one out of the way, she says as she gives John a quick, chaste kiss. Now, lets get those laps in. Youre going to need a few before youre confident to go at speed.


I can almost hear the anguished, despondent cried of Psi Division from here, Clea observed wistfully as Emi made her way to the door. 

Any last recommendations, Dr. Murthy? John asked as he got in the car.

Try to keep your eyes on the road, she teased.


Oh, that was exhilarating, Clea complimented Emi breathlessly as they came to a stop. Emi had beaten Johns lap time by 1.235 seconds. The firmness of your hands on the wheel. Your control in the curves. The acceleration. Mmmm.

Im sorry, John, she quickly apologized. I shouldnt be so forward with our _particular_ friend while you are here. I know how attached American men can get to their cars but you have to understand. Some people have the touch and some dont. I want you to understand that I respect you and find you a caring owner, but there is just something special about the way Emi handles a vehicle.

John looked at the infotainment panel with an increasing level of confusion. Clea  did you just friendzone me so you can flirt with my girlfriend  after the two of you beat my best time?

I thought you were perceptive enough to have noticed that without confirmation, Clea observed loftily. 

John glanced at a clearly amused Emi. Im not sure I even have a frame of reference for how to feel at this moment beyond hoping that it isnt being recorded for later analysis by Q Division.

Oh, it is, John, Clea assured him. My sparkling personality is of particular interest to them  as is the divergence of my speech patterns from Aunite Montcrieff. Dont fret, though. Having the two of you inside the drivers compartment with me during a race could be classified as a kind of _ménage a trois_ among vehicular AIs  which should be sufficient to preserve your fragile male ego and place in the pecking order at AEGIS: City of London.

Not that it is a very high place, Clea continued quietly. Although Lizzie tells me that your arrival in his life, _particular_ friend, appears to be forcing a reassessment of that. 

This is certainly not like a _ménage a trois_, Clea! John observed with a certain level of outrage.

And how would you know?

I wou..that is He looked to Emi for help. Id ask for assistance from you but you are enjoying this too much, arent you?

That is the point to a _ménage a trois,_ Clea purred. Helping one another and enjoying the moment.

Clea!

Thats enough taunting Mark Two, Clea, ordered a clearly amused Dr. Murthy from the speaker.

Yes, mother, Clea said with a huff and mock exasperation.

Ill do what I can to make sure thatexchange doesnt leave Q Division, John, Dr. Murthy promised.

----------


## HIDA

*Party Time*

Manny and Clea pull up to Arcadia Glen at 

"*7:58PM*"Manny says with a smile on his face. 

What an absolute gem you are Clea. Thank you for everything. Manny says, hopping out of the car and getting the favors from the boot. He'd ordered some last minute gifts from a mate out in DC. She does special favors and things for events and Manny had reached out to have them overnighted. He wasn't sure they'd arrive in time but luckily they did. He balanced the gifts in one hand a small box in the other.

"Clea, if I don't get the privilege of seeing you again this evening: Thank you for all your help today.  You've been absolutely tremendous." Manny says with a bow.

Manny enters through main entrance, Nodding to Pinky on his way in.

"Osgood, Sylvia can you all set a table by the entrance and display the favors? I need to set up just one more thing before the guest arrive."

Manny sets the favor box down at the front and moves towards the Media room with the small box.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Party Time*
> 
> Manny and Clea pull up to Arcadia Glen at 
> 
> "*7:58PM*"Manny says with a smile on his face. 
> 
> What an absolute gem you are Clea. Thank you for everything. Manny says, hopping out of the car and getting the favors from the boot. He'd ordered some last minute gifts from a mate out in DC. She does special favors and things for events and Manny had reached out to have them overnighted. He wasn't sure they'd arrive in time but luckily they did. He balanced the gifts in one hand a small box in the other.
> 
> "Clea, if I don't get the privilege of seeing you again this evening: Thank you for all your help today.  You've been absolutely tremendous." Manny says with a bow.


And Ive enjoyed our time together. Please convey my compliments to your contented friend and let her know how much I look forward to meeting her someday.




> Manny enters through main entrance, Nodding to Pinky on his way in.


Boss, Pinky says, nodding in return.




> "Osgood, Sylvia can you all set a table by the entrance and display the favors? I need to set up just one more thing before the guest arrive."
> 
> Manny sets the favor box down at the front and moves towards the Media room with the small box.


I think you enjoy making me worry about the possibility of your arriving fashionably late until the last minute, Wing Commander, John observed wryly as he handed Manny his preferred beverage. At least with Clea about, I can get an ETA. I hope you were able to cheer her up. He offering a toast to his friend. To another successful evening, fostered by the efforts of Monsieurs Kelley and Vincent?

----------


## HIDA

> And Ive enjoyed our time together. Please convey my compliments to your contented friend and let her know how much I look forward to meeting her someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Boss, Pinky says, nodding in return.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you enjoy making me worry about the possibility of your arriving fashionably late until the last minute, Wing Commander, John observed wryly as he handed Manny his preferred beverage. At least with Clea about, I can get an ETA. I hope you were able to cheer her up. He offering a toast to his friend. To another successful evening, fostered by the efforts of Monsieurs Kelley and Vincent?


"And many more." Manny say raising his glass in return and taking a drink.

"I may have had my concerns about you in certain arenas but never in your ability to manufacture a proper old-fashioned. Gods, that's good." He says leaning back in the chair and putting his feet over the desk used to pilot the projector. He opens the small box and pulls one of the cigars from it.

"Care for one mate? Got these from Bernie a couple months back. Davidoff Cubans. Genuine article."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "And many more." Manny say raising his glass in return and taking a drink.
> 
> "I may have had my concerns about you in certain arenas but never in your ability to manufacture a proper old-fashioned. Gods, that's good." He says leaning back in the chair and putting his feet over the desk used to pilot the projector. He opens the small box and pulls one of the cigars from it.
> 
> "Care for one mate? Got these from Bernie a couple months back. Davidoff Cubans. Genuine article."


And I am sure they were brought across the US border _entirely_ legally, John said with a smile. But given how my costume was smuggled past customs, Im in no position to cast aspersions on what was in your and Agent Wilforks diplomatic bags when you arrived.

Thanks, but no. Even with my supernatural health, they still turn me green. Id hate to waste another one.

Besides, you remember what one of the less sober denizens of Dalkey said to me when you had me try one.

Ya know, the cigar, John repeated, affecting an Irish accent, It doesnt suit ya.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Ive visited Milan a few times,_ Emi replies. She hesitates a moment before continuing, _My ex is from Italy, and currently operates out of Milan. My family also went on a tour of the country when I was nine. As for New England, I can confidently say that I have never visited, only flown over it, so everything you show me there will be new._ 

Once their appetizer is finished, Cassie returns with their dinners, setting each plate in front of them. Look good? she asks before picking up the empty plate. Anything else I can get you?

_October 30th_
*John, Iron Station Speedway*
Emi gently caresses the steering wheel as they come to a stop in the pits. She smirks over at the magician. Oh, absolutely John. You might need to give us some alone time later.

She pats the steering wheel one more time before unbuckling her seatbelt. Now lets give you a real challenge. Time to race me, for real. Ill do a couple laps to get the Audi warmed up. Ill have Nora connect to Clea so we can talk.

She hops out and into the RS5. The engine roars to life and spits a few blue flames from the exhaust. Emi peels out from the pits and onto the track. 

John gets lucky in the first heat. He manages to pass her in the final straightaway. That was lucky, John, she says through Cleas speakers. I was still warming up the turbos. 

*Team- Party Time, 8:05pm*
Harbinger is the first to arrive. He makes his way over to the bar and has a seat. Osgood makes his way over to his first patron and the angel orders a simple scotch on the rocks. 

Next to arrive are a blonde with bright red eyes dressed in a faux military uniform, and a woman with fiery red hair in a pirate outfit. 

Soon after, a brunette with blue gray eyes that John recognizes as Natasha Balinski, Seraphs fiancée, enters. She spots Harbinger at the bar and makes her way over to him. 

*Spoiler: Meanwhile, at the Bar- Notice TN 10*
Show

Natasha spots the elder angel, her new uncle-in-law, sitting at the bar and makes her way over to him. Hes nursing a glass of what looks to be scotch, lost in thought until she pulls out the chair next to him and sits. 

Hey Tasha, he says with a small smile as he takes a drink. I wasnt sure you were going to come. Didnt get the memo about it being a costume party, I see.

Neither did you, she replies, glancing at the angel's normal trench coat attire. You know Ill take any chance to see James, as busy as he is. Where is he, by the way?

Harbinger lets out a small amount of air from his nose. Running late, as usual. I think hes in the middle of a virtual meeting with the higher ups. Hes on his way though. He signals to the bartender, an ever so slightly transparent man, dressed in a black vest and tie with a long sleeved white dress and arm garters. Open bar, Tasha. Whatre ya havin?

She quickly waves away Osgood. Nothing for me tonight. Thank you. She cant help but touch the top of her stomach, but notices and hastily moves her hand back to her lap. Actually, can I have a Sprite and cranberry juice?

This doesnt escape the angels notice though. He waits until the bartender has gotten Natashas drink and moved on before glancing back over at her. How far along are you? he asks in a low voice. 

She freezes. He was always more observant than she thought. She hadnt even told her mother yet. Only seven weeks, she answers in the same quiet tone. 

Does he know yet?

She shakes her head as he takes another drink, finishing off his scotch. I havent told him. Hes been so busy, you know? With his team the demons. I didnt want to add anything else to his plate. The only person that knows other than you is Aimee.

Harbinger gives her a rare, guinuine smile. I wont say anything. Hell be estatic, Tasha. Congratulations.

Thank you, Nolan, Natasha says, returning his smile. I know he will. I just have to figure out the right time to tell him.

----------


## HIDA

> And I am sure they were brought across the US border _entirely_ legally, John said with a smile. But given how my costume was smuggled past customs, Im in no position to cast aspersions on what was in your and Agent Wilforks diplomatic bags when you arrived.
> 
> Thanks, but no. Even with my supernatural health, they still turn me green. Id hate to waste another one.
> 
> Besides, you remember what one of the less sober denizens of Dalkey said to me when you had me try one.
> 
> Ya know, the cigar, John repeated, affecting an Irish accent, It doesnt suit ya.


"Yeah I remember. Tried to make a pass at Rosie and I thought you were gonna rip him. First time I'd seen you fit to fight.  Sully stepped in and us three had a little chat in the alley."  Manny says having another drink from the glass.

"You two got on well. Still keep in touch? Sully called me a couple days back. He's in Manchester now with Vivienne... She's still mad at me." He says, taking another drink.




> *Team- Party Time, 8:05pm*
> Harbinger is the first to arrive. He makes his way over to the bar and has a seat. Osgood makes his way over to his first patron and the angel orders a simple scotch on the rocks. 
> 
> Next to arrive are a blonde with bright red eyes dressed in a faux military uniform, and a woman with fiery red hair in a pirate outfit. 
> 
> Soon after, a brunette with blue gray eyes that John recognizes as Natasha Balinski, Seraphs fiancée, enters. She spots Harbinger at the bar and makes her way over to him. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Meanwhile, at the Bar- Notice TN 10*
> Show
> ...


Manny walks up to the two, all smiles.

"Welcome, welcome all! I'm Manny, this evening's host and MC. Percilla and Sylvia will be serving food while Osgood here will provide drinks. We have Music, Billiards, and a Media room for you all to enjoy. And If there's anything else you need or.. want, don't hesitate to ask." he says, glancing to Natasha with a grin.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _Ive visited Milan a few times,_ Emi replies. She hesitates a moment before continuing, _My ex is from Italy, and currently operates out of Milan. My family also went on a tour of the country when I was nine. As for New England, I can confidently say that I have never visited, only flown over it, so everything you show me there will be new._


John glanced up as Emi mentions her ex, trying to keep his smile mischievous. _So on a scale of one to ten_, he (mostly) teased, _how much should I prepare myself to be irrationally jealous and/or insecure. I need to know if I should limber up for this or not. I wouldnt want to sprain something._

Just focus on the word ex and that she kissed you and not him, John, and you will be okay. You knew there would have to be exes  even if the whole you were her first kiss thing distracted you.

I mean, its not like he would be super handsome and as smart as you, right?




> Once their appetizer is finished, Cassie returns with their dinners, setting each plate in front of them. Look good? she asks before picking up the empty plate. Anything else I can get you?


A bottle of San Pelegrino, perhaps? John asked. And a glass of whatever white you or the barman thinks would pair well with this.

He smiles at Emi. I can probably tell you more about the different flavors of gins than I can about wine varietals, Im afraid, and I know there is a good bit of variety in Italian whites.




> _October 30th_
> *John, Iron Station Speedway*
> Emi gently caresses the steering wheel as they come to a stop in the pits. She smirks over at the magician. Oh, absolutely John. You might need to give us some alone time later.
> 
> She pats the steering wheel one more time before unbuckling her seatbelt. Now lets give you a real challenge. Time to race me, for real. Ill do a couple laps to get the Audi warmed up. Ill have Nora connect to Clea so we can talk.


If your cunning plan is to distract me, John said looking sternly at Emi, it is working perfectly but is almost certainly unnecessary.




> She hops out and into the RS5. The engine roars to life and spits a few blue flames from the exhaust. Emi peels out from the pits and onto the track.


Well, this should be interesting, John observed as he and Clea slowly approached the starting line. Theres no question that Emi is competitive  at least based on how she plays Kailua-Mega-Whatchacallit.

John, Clea said with a hint of exasperation. I know how good your memory is and how carefully you have been with our _particular_ friend.

Okay, John replied quickly, so its Kaiju Mega-Brawl and her favorite Kaiju is Castle Mania. The point is, Clea, that she has given me a chance to learn a little and now the gloves will be off.

Imagining her removing clothes, John?

Not helping, Clea, he responded tersely  although he mentally noted the Freudian slip in his choice of metaphor. What I am suggesting is that some real-time follow up would be of great use to me right now.

You arent suggesting we cheat? Clea replied in shock.

No, John dismissed. What I am suggesting is that you can offer your observations on what I am doing wrong and what I am doing well. You know: Letting me know if I should more aggressively attack the straightaways. Things like that.

You attack the turns, John, Clea responded patiently.

You see! Thats exactly the kind of feedback I am talking about. Except, in the future, it would be about my driving instead of nomenclature.

And why would I help you beat our _particular_ friend? Clea asked pointedly.

Do you want to lose to the unintelligent Myriad Audi?

There was a brief pause.

Make sure you time the lights accurately at the start, Clea observed calmly. They count down so you can predict when to take advantage of my acceleration. But as you learned in your first heat, dont just floor it. You will waste energy spinning my tires again and as impressive a display as that may be, it isnt a good way to win the race.

T-minus three, John said with a smile as he began to count down he lights of the first heat against Emi in the Audi. 




> John gets lucky in the first heat. He manages to pass her in the final straightaway.


We won?John asked as they crossed the line first. We won, Clea!

There was a pause as John allowed the regenerative breaking to slow them. 

You dont seem excited, Clea. Have my wicked driving skills left you speechless?

John, Clea replied comfortingly. Let me begin by complimenting you. You did remarkably well in that heat. Your acceleration was well timed and you entered the turns just when you should have. It was a race to be proud of.

John looked at the screen as Emi slowly pulled up alongside them. But?

I have finished my auditory analysis of that stupid Audi, Clea noted acidly. The turbos had not finished warming during that heat.

And that means she will be able to go faster?

Dont misunderstand me, John. Lizzie just confirmed via modeling that your performance was comparable to of some of AEGIS better drivers for that heat. If you were to equal it on any of the coming heats, you would achieve your high speed driving certification.

John glanced at Emi. She was smiling. 

It was her competitive smile. 




> That was lucky, John, she says through Cleas speakers. I was still warming up the turbos.


Analysis of Emis driving shows she was babying the Audi. You likely would have still won, but the next races will be much more challenging now that her car is, as the saying goes, fully armed and operational.

Ah, John observed as he looked to Emi and smiled back.

He wondered if Montcrieff had been alluding to the end of The Great Race when she texted. 

*Spoiler: John remembers The Great Race*
Show

You lost, Natalie Woods had sighed. 

Only the race, replied Tony Curtis. 


Im here racing with you, Emi. Anyone would consider that lucky, he replied, putting on a brave face. Well see how it goes with the rest of the heats.

John was completely unprepared for the power of the fully warmed Audi in heat number two. Emi was able to catch him in the second turn and use the Audis endurance to outpace him for the rest of the race. 

He was ready for her in the third heat, however, and maneuvered Clea into her passing lane on the back stretch. In the final turn, however, he drifted a little too far up the track, allowing Emi to pass him on the inside. 

While not quite a photo finish, Mark Two, Dr. Murthy announced over their intercoms, Miss Shaw edged you out.

I wasnt sure if she had won or not that time, he admitted with a hint of disappointment. 

Im glad to hear you are still following my advice, then, she replied. For what it is worth, the time is close enough that a number of people who bet on you won some money on that race.

Charming, Clea replied.

Now, Clea, John chided. Be a good sport. Remember: You were designed for your looks and your brains  not your speed on the track.

Clea huffed. I know, I know. But we were _so_ close!

They were not close at all in heat four after John mistimed his start, giving Emi an opportunity to get off the line faster. Even with Cleas handling and acceleration, he trailed her the entire race.

The fifth and final heat went clearly to Emi but not easily. 

Well played, _particular_ friend, Clea observed. Well played. At least I can console myself with the thought that you are willing to come back to me for some private time later.

John pinched his nose as he pulled into the pits. He still was not sure how to deal with his car openly flirting with his girlfriend.




> *Team- Party Time, 8:05pm*
> Harbinger is the first to arrive. He makes his way over to the bar and has a seat. Osgood makes his way over to his first patron and the angel orders a simple scotch on the rocks. 
> 
> Next to arrive are a blonde with bright red eyes dressed in a faux military uniform, and a woman with fiery red hair in a pirate outfit.


Good evening, ladies, John offers in greeting after his brief exchange with Harbinger. The two knew better than to shake hands. He noted that Manny, true to form, was approaching at an unrushed but steady pace. Welcome to our party. Im John Kelley, late of London and Providence, Rhode Island and one of your hosts for the evening. Can I offer the two of you something? Percilla and Sylvie have just gone back to get some appetizers  like Pinky here, they are spirits so no need to be concerned about your identities. Im sure my co-conspirator here can keep you entertained while I bring you something from the bar.




> Soon after, a brunette with blue gray eyes that John recognizes as Natasha Balinski, Seraphs fiancée, enters. She spots Harbinger at the bar and makes her way over to him. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Meanwhile, at the Bar- Notice TN 10*
> Show
> 
> Natasha spots the elder angel, her new uncle-in-law, sitting at the bar and makes her way over to him. Hes nursing a glass of what looks to be scotch, lost in thought until she pulls out the chair next to him and sits. 
> 
> Hey Tasha, he says with a small smile as he takes a drink. I wasnt sure you were going to come. Didnt get the memo about it being a costume party, I see.
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: John sees all*
Show

Notice Roll for Natashas Condition: 1d10o10+4 *17* 1d6o6+4 *8*


Harbinger and Natasha had been so wrapped up in their joy that they had missed Johns approach. The shake of her head and placement of her hand were enough for John to suspect. 

Harbingers congratulations were enough to confirm.

As was her expanding aura.

Pardon me, John said deferentially as he mentally placed the ladies orders. I was just picking up drinks for our guests. Its good to see you again, Miss Balinski  although I fear I have you at a disadvantage. Im John Kelley  undisguised this time. Its a pleasure.

Dont make the same mistake as Sherlock did in The Sign of the Three, John thought to himself.

Should you two need anything, dont hesitate to ask. Please enjoy yourselves this evening.

And dont reveal it to Emi.

Well, try not to reveal it to your preternaturally psychic girlfriend or her father who may be able to sense the growing mind within her, he thought to himself as he walked away, glasses in his hands, and nodded at Manny as he came up to offer his regards to the two at the bar.

At least their tag-team hosting was following its usual rhythm at the start of the evening. The tag teaming would break down when enough people arrived but, by then, the party would have reached critical mass.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Yeah I remember. Tried to make a pass at Rosie and I thought you were gonna rip him. First time I'd seen you fit to fight.  Sully stepped in and us three had a little chat in the alley."  Manny says having another drink from the glass.
> 
> "You two got on well. Still keep in touch? Sully called me a couple days back. He's in Manchester now with Vivienne... She's still mad at me." He says, taking another drink.


The occasional email, John replied. Rosie was glad to have him discouraged and was even gladder when it left an opening for another of the young men there to approach her.

So was I, John admitted wryly. It took me the rest of the night to fully wind down. Its a good thing Vivienne wasnt mad at me as well as you. Doctor Higgins had warned me about the possibility of exaggerated emotions when someone who mattered to me was threatened. 

That period would have been a lot easier if prescribed drugs were available to me.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Team- Party Time, 8:05pm*
> Harbinger is the first to arrive. He makes his way over to the bar and has a seat. Osgood makes his way over to his first patron and the angel orders a simple scotch on the rocks. 
> 
> Next to arrive are a blonde with bright red eyes dressed in a faux military uniform, and a woman with fiery red hair in a pirate outfit. 
> 
> Soon after, a brunette with blue gray eyes that John recognizes as Natasha Balinski, Seraphs fiancée, enters. She spots Harbinger at the bar and makes her way over to him. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Meanwhile, at the Bar- Notice TN 10*
> Show
> ...


After spending a ton of time working on the briefing, and contemplating having to talk with Coldfront, Keith and Stolas make their way to the venue Manny had told him to head to. As he walked in, He notices the bar, and sees Harbinger and Natasha at the bar, though nothing about what they were saying.

*Spoiler: Notice?*
Show


Notice: 1d6o6+2 *4* 1d6o6+2 *4*
Notice: 1d8o8+4 *10* 1d6o6+4 *9*: Stolas because I forgot to change the name in Orokos.



He looks around and realized he must be relatively early. Only two people he didn't recognize were there, and it seemed like John and Manny were off plotting something. Stolas looked around on Keith's shoulder, attempting to sit still but mildly excited at seeing a party first hand.

Stolas chuckles a bit seeing the exchange between Harbinger and Natasha, choosing not to share the information with Keith at this time. Merely just relaxing.

_"I do think, tonight will be entertaining. Tell me, what does one do at a party?"_

Keith shrugged. _I have no idea honestly. I haven't been to many parties so this is kinda new territory for me. Is that Anne Bonny?_

_"Do you really think it's a good idea to call the red headed young lady dressed as a pirate, one of the most vicious and legendary pirates in history? Also, I did take the liberty of placing the rest of the ghoul outfit in your shadow. Should you need it."_

_Look, either she takes offense at it. OR! She is going for that._

Eventually he does see Manny and makes his way over. "Sup host with the most? Certainly know how to put together something." He looks over at the pair that had walked in that Manny was talking to.

"Infamous Anne Bonny?" He askes the red head, then glancing at the blonde. "Hopefully not finally being captured."

----------


## HIDA

[QUOTE=InTheMachine;25662737]
*Team- Party Time, 8:05pm*
Harbinger is the first to arrive. He makes his way over to the bar and has a seat. Osgood makes his way over to his first patron and the angel orders a simple scotch on the rocks. 

Next to arrive are a blonde with bright red eyes dressed in a faux military uniform, and a woman with fiery red hair in a pirate outfit. 

"Welcome to the party, ladies." Manny says with a exaggerated bow. 

"I'm Manny, your MC and co-host of tonight's festivities We have food, drink, and all manner of entertainment so please enjoy yourselves to the fullest. If you need or want anything, be sure to let me or John know."




> Eventually he does see Manny and makes his way over. "Sup host with the most? Certainly know how to put together something." He looks over at the pair that had walked in that Manny was talking to.
> 
> "Infamous Anne Bonny?" He askes the red head, then glancing at the blonde. "Hopefully not finally being captured."


Manny looks back at Keith before returning his gaze to the pair. "Ahhh. I was thinking something for an anime I hadn't seen yet. Good eye!" 

Manny waves Keith over with a small nod and a grin. "I'm believe more introductions are in order. This is Keith, a newer member of Westside Provisional. And you two are?


*Slightly earlier*




> The occasional email, John replied. Rosie was glad to have him discouraged and was even gladder when it left an opening for another of the young men there to approach her. 
> 
> So was I, John admitted wryly. It took me the rest of the night to fully wind down. Its a good thing Vivienne wasnt mad at me as well as you. Doctor Higgins had warned me about the possibility of exaggerated emotions when someone who mattered to me was threatened. 
> 
> That period would have been a lot easier if prescribed drugs were available to me.


I don't disagree. But her reasoning for being mad at me we from before your arrival to the team she just... still hasn't forgiven me. She "dressed down" Sully privately for our indiscretions at the pub.  It's why they both just _happen_ to be sharing a flat together overlooking Irwell. They're both on The LOTUS initiative if Bernie's intel is correct"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Slightly earlier*
> I don't disagree. But her reasoning for being mad at me we from before your arrival to the team she just... still hasn't forgiven me. She "dressed down" Sully privately for our indiscretions at the pub.  It's why they both just _happen_ to be sharing a flat together overlooking Irwell. They're both on The LOTUS initiative if Bernie's intel is correct"


LOTUS? John asked, talking a sip of his gin and tonic. I dont think I was briefed on that one. That would have been about the time Montcrieff and I were pulled for that case in Islington. 

I think my looser affiliation with the team made it easier on me. It left me out of Viviennes political calculations and left me to serve more as a control rod for some of thetensions, shall we say? Yes, the tensions that bedeviled the team.

Did Bernie indicate they are dropping the pretense and engaging in a relationship or are they still trying to pretend that everything is just professional?

----------


## HIDA

> LOTUS? John asked, talking a sip of his gin and tonic. I dont think I was briefed on that one. That would have been about the time Montcrieff and I were pulled for that case in Islington. 
> 
> I think my looser affiliation with the team made it easier on me. It left me out of Viviennes political calculations and left me to serve more as a control rod for some of thetensions, shall we say? Yes, the tensions that bedeviled the team.
> 
> Did Bernie indicate they are dropping the pretense and engaging in a relationship or are they still trying to pretend that everything is just professional?


"Pretenses maintained of course. Vivienne's and Sully public interactions are a far cry from their private ones. They're basically inseparable and a complete mess with out the other prodding them forward. They we're... together for some time before Vivienne was made team lead after Banhi graduated from provisional and moved on. That info obviously wouldn't show up on most AEGIS documents for security reasons and They are still _technically_ on assignment together so the world worst charade persists." Manny says before he has another drink.

"That and LOTUS is all a conversation for another time, friend.  Let's go get this party started."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_You may want to limber up a little,_ Emi replies with a glance down at the table. _Have you heard of Blitz Dragoon? Or Enzo Mastroianni, the heir to Veritas Technologies? Him. My father introduced us._ 

Cassie nods. Ill be right back with those.

_October 30th_
*John, Iron Station Speedway*
Emi steps out from the Audi in the pits and pats the roof. Ian and Zack did a good job, she says quietly to the car. 

Once John pulls up and parks Emi waits for him to get out before meeting him between the cars with a kiss. That was brilliant, John. It was so fun!

*Party Time*
See Addi, the redhead says after Keith comes up to them. He knows who Im supposed to be.

The blonde shrugs. Look, I told you, Ive never heard of her. She looks up at Manny and Keith. Im Addi and this is Maeve. Were from North Side Provisional Team. Nova and Kisara went to park the car, they should be here in a minute or two.

By the bar, Natasha smiles at John. You looked and sounded a lot more Irish a few days ago. Its nice to see you again.

Osgood puts two glasses of ginger ale on the bar for John to take back to the ladies.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Party Time*
> See Addi, the redhead says after Keith comes up to them. He knows who Im supposed to be.
> 
> The blonde shrugs. Look, I told you, Ive never heard of her. She looks up at Manny and Keith. Im Addi and this is Maeve. Were from North Side Provisional Team. Nova and Kisara went to park the car, they should be here in a minute or two.



Keith grins a bit having guessed the costume right. In truth, he thought it would have been a decent opening line, that was a bit of a lucky break. Then again, seeing Manny as Jack Skellington, he was grateful that it wasn't a costume of Calico Jack. That would have made this entirely awkward.

He nods his head slightly.

"Nice to meet you both, Addi and Maeve." Keith said with a smile. "And just like Manny had mentioned, we're both rather new to West Side. Got transferred from East Side a couple of weeks ago."  He looks between the pair. "So what inspired the costumes? Enjoyed reading the legends of Anne Bonney myself. Well, most pirates since they're usually interesting."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _You may want to limber up a little,_ Emi replies with a glance down at the table. _Have you heard of Blitz Dragoon? Or Enzo Mastroianni, the heir to Veritas Technologies? Him. My father introduced us._ 
> 
> Cassie nods. Ill be right back with those.


There was a pause  audible and psychic  as Cassie delivered their food and left during the time when John expected Emi to mention seeing her at 5th Chapter, following his set up about alcohol and bars.

John glanced back at Emi, beginning an audible conversation about the kind of food she had in Italy and his time working in an Italian restaurant  keeping an open expression on his face while being internally quizzical. 

*Spoiler: The moment every ex does not want to have happen.*
Show

Capes, Cowls, and Masks: 1d4o4 *3* 1d6o6 *2*


_Who?_ 

_I am guessing from your description  and his meta-name and titles  that I perhaps I should recognize him but I have to confess I dont._ He chucked psychically. _I guess I should be glad you did not tell me to ask Manny about him because he is some kind of supermodel or something._




> _October 30th_
> *John, Iron Station Speedway*
> Emi steps out from the Audi in the pits and pats the roof. Ian and Zack did a good job, she says quietly to the car. 
> 
> Once John pulls up and parks Emi waits for him to get out before meeting him between the cars with a kiss. That was brilliant, John. It was so fun!


Oooanother disconsolate wail of despair from Psi Division, Clea said just loudly enough to be audible. It is just enough to make being on the same track as that stupid Audi worth it.

Im glad you enjoyed it, Emi John said happily while rolling his eyes at Clea and placing his hands oh her waistline. Learning something from each other is quickly becoming a cornerstone of our relationship  although I think we would need a few more times together on the track before I could truly say I knew something about all of this. 




> By the bar, Natasha smiles at John. You looked and sounded a lot more Irish a few days ago. Its nice to see you again.
> 
> Osgood puts two glasses of ginger ale on the bar for John to take back to the ladies.


A little, John replied, smiling sheepishly while painfully conscious of the fact he was accumulating secrets about the angels in his life rapidly enough that he had learned one secret before Seraph. Something about a secret identity and meeting a member of the press. While I suspect I can trust your sister with such knowledge  please tell her I said hello, should I tell her my identity was strictly on background, Im not sure I could have done the same with everyone else who was there that afternoon.

He glanced a little uneasily at Harbinger. As Manny mentioned, please let us know if there is anything inspecifically you would like or need this evening. While Osgood has access to a full bar, I can always run out for anything you

Dont say crave.

might find absent here. The team thinks a lot of these two and we want to make sure the three of you are well provided for this evening.

John rolled his eyes at himself. Especially before East Side and their team lead arrives and my brain begins leaking out my ears again.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Hallway*




> Down the hallway, Mimi replies to Louis. Shes in her room currently working on one of her birds.


Louis huffs. "Of course she is. I guess being on house arrest doesn't leave her a lot of options."

The sounds of his footsteps echo against the walls of the base as he winds through its halls. "You think I should talk her? Wait, don't answer that. I already know what you're gonna-" Louis swallows his final word when Mimi informs him that he's already standing outside of Sidney's door in a hushed tone.

"Thanks Mimi."

Louis takes a deep breath before he wills himself to lift up a hand and knock on the door. "Hey Sidney, you uh..." He hesitates for a second before shaking his head. _Too late to turn back now._ "You in the middle of something? I can always bother you some other time if you are."

_Alright, we leave her an out if she doesn't wanna talk and if she does we... figure it out from there._

*Party Time*

The end of a neon yellow trenchcoat billows in the wind behind it's raven haired rider as she closes the distance between herself and this evenings venue. The roar of her motorcycle's engine softens to a whirr before finally dying out as she finds a place to park and bike and dismounts.

She shivers a bit before pulling down a bright pink shirt over her midriff to no avail. _Note to self: Make sure to pick a warmer costume next time._

The woman pockets the goggles that rest atop her head as she makes her way into the mill and replaces them with a pair of pink acrylic shades. The sky blue Converses she wears come to sudden stop as she's greeted by the doorman. The woman's eyes narrow slightly as she looks him over attempting to discern something not readily apparent.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> The woman pockets the goggles that rest atop her head as she makes her way into the mill and replaces them with a pair of pink acrylic shades. The sky blue Converses she wears come to sudden stop as she's greeted by the doorman. The woman's eyes narrow slightly as she looks him over attempting to discern something not readily apparent.


Pinky gives the new arrival a slow look up and down. Whatcha name, miss? Da Boss and da other boss gave me a list of names and ages so I can know which of dese bracelets to clip on dem when de arrive. 

If, dat is, days on da invite list.

----------


## PK-Leon

> Pinky gives the new arrival a slow look up and down. Whatcha name, miss? Da Boss and da other boss gave me a list of names and ages so I can know which of dese bracelets to clip on dem when de arrive.
> 
> If, dat is, days on da invite list.


"Name's Redline. West Side Provisional." The woman replies in a voice too deep to be her own. She blows a bubble of gum and pops it. "It's on the list."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Name's Redline. West Side Provisional." The woman replies in a voice too deep to be her own. She blows a bubble of gum and pops it. "It's on the list."


Pinky gives Redline a slow look up and down before slowly breaking into a smile. 

Der wuz guys dat useta get beat up for doin thing like dat  whether dey meant something by it or not, back in my memory imprints day. He useta have to rough up people who did dat to da guys just trying to be demselves.

Hed be glad ta know things have changed, the bouncer said as he affixed a strap to Louis wrist. But just in case, anyone give you any lip, you let me know, okay?

----------


## PK-Leon

> Pinky gives Redline a slow look up and down before slowly breaking into a smile. 
> 
> Der wuz guys dat useta get beat up for doin thing like dat  whether dey meant something by it or not, back in my memory imprints day. He useta have to rough up people who did dat to da guys just trying to be demselves.
> 
> Hed be glad ta know things have changed, the bouncer said as he affixed a strap to Louis wrist. But just in case, anyone give you any lip, you let me know, okay?


Louis arches a brow at Pinky's words but listens to what he has to say.

_Did he just say memory imprint?_

"Aww, thanks big guy. If I run into any trouble your name will be the first one I call for. I'll make sure to put in a good word in for ya too whenever I speak to the boss." He smiles and waves the doorman goodbye as he takes a look around the venue.

Louis whistles softly as he takes everything in. "You guys really pulled out all the stops for tonight huh? Not as spooky as I thought it'd be but the spirits are a nice touch. Innovatech?" He asks thumbing back at Pinky.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Louis whistles softly as he takes everything in. "You guys really pulled out all the stops for tonight huh? Not as spooky as I thought it'd be but the spirits are a nice touch. Innovatech?" He asks thumbing back at Pinky.


Id explain in detail, Louis, John replied with a knowing smile as he looked around the space, but this is a party and I want you to enjoy yourself. And given what weve been running into out there, I thought less was more  in terms of the decorating tonight. 

Wicked good costume, by the way. It certainly falls well within the Id have never guessed it was you category.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_I suppose Manny would probably know him. He models in Italy as well,_ Emi replies. She takes a few bites and is a little slow to answer Johns verbal questions. She gets out her phone and goes to Enzos Wikipedia page and shows it to John. _I dont want you to be surprised if he does end up here in Iron Station at some point. Myriad may ask him to reply here to assist with our demon problem._ 

_October 30th_
*Louis, West Side Base*
Theres the loud clank of tools being set down on a metal desk before the door slides open to reveal Sidney in an oversized lightweight M3A hoodie that Louis is positive hes seen Ryker wear before and jeans. 

Whats up, Louis? she asks curiously, leaning in the doorway. 

*John, Iron Station Speedway*
You did very well, John, Emi says with a wide smile. Its been awhile since Ive been on a track, but you did very well to keep up with me. Especially since Clea has said that you really dont have any driving experience.

*Party Time*
Maeve smiles and her Irish accent gets heavier. We happen to look and sound a lot alike, she says. And someone in one of my history classes did a project on her recently.

This is actually from an anime, Addi replies with a small flush. I thought the outfit looked cool.

Behind them, Pinky lets in a dark skinned woman in a grim reaper outfit and a woman in a witch costume. 

They join Addi and Maeve. The witch throws an arm over Addis shoulder. Hi, Im Kisara. Nice to meet you guys, she says with a smile. 

The other woman looks around at the venue and nods. Im Nova, she says simply. Thanks for inviting our team.

Over at the bar, Natasha smiles at John. Shell be here tonight. I think Kylie went to pick her up, so she should arrive soon.

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time*
> Maeve smiles and her Irish accent gets heavier. We happen to look and sound a lot alike, she says. And someone in one of my history classes did a project on her recently.
> 
> This is actually from an anime, Addi replies with a small flush. I thought the outfit looked cool.
> 
> Behind them, Pinky lets in a dark skinned woman in a grim reaper outfit and a woman in a witch costume. 
> 
> They join Addi and Maeve. The witch throws an arm over Addis shoulder. Hi, Im Kisara. Nice to meet you guys, she says with a smile. 
> 
> The other woman looks around at the venue and nods. Im Nova, she says simply. Thanks for inviting our team.


"Of course." Manny says with a gracious bow and a wide smile.

"And Thank you for attending. I very well can't throw a party for All the Heroes in the city without you.  I'm Manny and this is Keith, we're West Side's newest additions. Please make yourselves comfortable, we have a veritable spread of hors d'oeuvres and delights from the caterer, an Open Bar, A dance floor, Billiards, and a Media room so there's a bit for everyone here. But if you need anything, feel free to ask."

"Should we be expecting a visit from your Leader?" He asks to Nova.

"I believe all the others are expected to be in attendance."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Party Time*
> Maeve smiles and her Irish accent gets heavier. We happen to look and sound a lot alike, she says. And someone in one of my history classes did a project on her recently.
> 
> This is actually from an anime, Addi replies with a small flush. I thought the outfit looked cool.
> 
> Behind them, Pinky lets in a dark skinned woman in a grim reaper outfit and a woman in a witch costume. 
> 
> They join Addi and Maeve. The witch throws an arm over Addis shoulder. Hi, Im Kisara. Nice to meet you guys, she says with a smile. 
> 
> The other woman looks around at the venue and nods. Im Nova, she says simply. Thanks for inviting our team.


Keith grins as Meave talks about why she chose the costume. It made enough sense and they did sorta favor. That accent too. "I can see the resemblance! And that makes sense now hearin'," Keith says with a bit of a flush. "Love the Irish literature."

Stolas's voice appears in Keith's head as Addi mentions the anime. _"Master, what's an 'anime'?_

_It's a type of animated series commonly popular in Japan. And....._ Keith tilts his head and looks at the ground for a moment. _And Grayson is probably gonna kill me for this._

"That's where I recognize it! A buddy got me to watch Akame ga Kill a while back. It looks really good!" He stops a bit when he notices the other two coming up and as Manny takes over speaking.

He hadn't thought to ask what all had been planned for the party, but knew Manny would pretty much keep him out of the Open Bar. He just smiled and nodded as a student of Manny's when appropriate.

"Very nice to meet you all as well. It definitely wouldn't be a celebration without everyone."

He about frozen hearing the possibility Coldfront would be there. Not exactly how he wanted to meet with her, and she would definitely know. Void help him, Keith was off to a decent start of conversation with some of North Side too.

_"Nevermore."_ Stolas said to Keith's mind with a chuckle.

_NOT! HELPING!_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _I suppose Manny would probably know him. He models in Italy as well,_ Emi replies. She takes a few bites and is a little slow to answer Johns verbal questions. She gets out her phone and goes to Enzos Wikipedia page and shows it to John. _I dont want you to be surprised if he does end up here in Iron Station at some point. Myriad may ask him to reply here to assist with our demon problem._


It was Johns turn to raise an eyebrow.

_So while he isnt being a superhero or heir to a business empire, he models on the side? Ill have ask Manny about him later this evening._

_Why would Myriad deploy him here?_ John asked, reaching for Emis phone. _Does he have a history of fighting demons as Speed Dragon?

Ah, he said glancing at the screen. My mistake: Blitz Dragoon._ 

He glanced up and offered a smile that he didnt entirely feel after looking at Mastroiannis picture. _I was about to ask if you had a thing for dragons and I needed to start spending more time with Jaal or searching out for a familiar to remain competitive._

_Sorry. That sounded funnier before I saidthought that at you._

Keep your breathing steady John and remember: She wanted to kiss you and not him.

Well, she might have wanted to but didnt because he wasnt the right one.

Stick with that thought. Repeat it every ten seconds as necessary.

_Was your father playing matchmaker or was it more of a professional introduction?_ John asked, keeping half an eye on Cassie  not certain if he wanted her to come back quickly or not.

_Sorry_, he added sheepishly. _Im asking questions and not giving you a chance to answer._

Jesus, Mary, and Joseph, I hope the FPO doesnt know about this.




> *John, Iron Station Speedway*
> You did very well, John, Emi says with a wide smile. Its been awhile since Ive been on a track, but you did very well to keep up with me. Especially since Clea has said that you really dont have any driving experience.


I must confess to some expert coaching along the way, even if I did do all of the actual driving  as laps two and four demonstrated.

Dont diminish your accomplishment, John, Clea interjected saucily. You performed perfectly adequately  which is far better than I expected. You should be proud of that.

Thanks, I think, John replied, glancing over his shoulder.

And you provided us with some impressive data, Dr. Murthy added as she walked up. My only regret is that Q Division was forbidden from participating in the pool this time. Two public displays of affection before the event time closed means much of Occult Division will have their lunches paid for by Psi Division for the next fortnight.

Montcrieff, of course, she said as an aside to Emi, cannot participate either but, quite frankly, she provides a non-betting list that is revealed after the event just so she can enjoy knowing she was correct.

The fact that she outperforms Psi Division keeps them humble  especially in meetings where Johansson tries to imply he knows more than everyone in the room.

Creep, Clea observed acidly. 




> *Party Time*
> Over at the bar, Natasha smiles at John. Shell be here tonight. I think Kylie went to pick her up, so she should arrive soon.


It will be a pleasure to truly meeting her in person this time, John observes. Is she bringing a plus one as well? Manny handled the invitation list and venue while I managed catering  although we both solicited advice from some others, given the short amount of time we have been in town.

Oh, Sylvia? John said quickly as one of the serving spirits walked by. Can you deliver these two ginger ales to the young lady dressed as a pirate and the one dressed in semi-military garb speaking with Manny while you offer them some of the canapés? Thank you.

It will be interesting to see what other assets, if any, Myriad and AEGIS move into Iron Station.

He doubted it would be wise to try and fish for information about Myriads plans from anyone at West Side and didnt know North Side well enough for them to trust him with much. Harbinger and Natasha, however, were both well connected enough that they might know something.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Sidney's Room, West Side Base*




> Theres the loud clank of tools being set down on a metal desk before the door slides open to reveal Sidney in an oversized lightweight M3A hoodie that Louis is positive hes seen Ryker wear before and jeans.
> 
> Whats up, Louis? she asks curiously, leaning in the doorway.


"Nothin'... surprisingly? Lost myself in thought I guess and ended up here. Took it as a sign to come watch a master at work?" He shrugs, half-smiling.

*Party Time*




> Id explain in detail, Louis, John replied with a knowing smile as he looked around the space, but this is a party and I want you to enjoy yourself. And given what we've been running into out there, I thought less was more  in terms of the decorating tonight.
> 
> Wicked good costume, by the way. It certainly falls well within the Id have never guessed it was you category.


"Thanks! Everything you see's the real deal. Well everything I'm wearing anyway." Louis corrects himself. "And forgive my ignorance but uh... who are you supposed to be exactly? Or were you just giving your cape the night off?"

"Speaking of-" Louis starts turning to Natasha and Harbinger. "Long time no talk Natasha! Didn't expect to see you here tonight. Hopefully running the paper hasn't been keeping you too busy?"

"Harbinger." The younger hero offers a nod. "I really appreciate the effort you put into your costume by the way. Not every angel can pull of the Old Testament look." He says with a wink.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Thanks! Everything you see's the real deal. Well everything I'm wearing anyway." Louis corrects himself. "And forgive my ignorance but uh... who are you supposed to be exactly? Or were you just giving your cape the night off?"


John smiled. Touché, Louis. The double breasted suit _is_ based on one from the same tailor that did this. I hadnt realized you had an eye for the sartorial. This version is based on season one of the BBC series Sherlock. The coat and scarf hanging in the vestibule were a little warm for the venue and, as for the rest, I wanted something I could dance in and move about the place as needed. I think your costume is better suited for the event.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_He is a very busy man,_ Emi agrees. _But Myriad might bring him over because of my father. Theyve worked together in that past, when Enzo was going through his provisional training. My father was his interim Team Lead for a little while, kind of like hes doing here. They may want an additional fully trained hero to assist, and who better than someone my father has worked with before?_

She picks her phone back up and puts in back in her clutch. _My father was absolutely playing matchmaker,_ she says as Cassie returns to the table with additional drinks. 

Emi looks up at her then smiles. Ah, I remember. I knew you looked familiar Im pretty sure we saw you at 5th Chapter last night. You were coming down the stairs and had on a black blouse and gray jeans. That was you, wasnt it?

Cassie fidgets slightly. Ye-yes. I was there. Im surprised that you noticed someone like me, or remembered me.

_October 30th_
*Louis, West Side Base*
Sidney shrugs a little and then waves Louis into her room. Theres a huge whiteboard just off to the side of one of the desks that she has set up where Louis couch is in his room. Its covered in dry erase marker equations and notes. That desk has the remains of a Watcher that has been mostly taken apart. On the other wall is a high end computer setup that has code on the monitor. 

Sidney sits back at the desk with the Watcher and continues on her task of dismantling the bird. I was trying to figure out how to fit more electromagnetic shielding into these guys. But theyre just so small you dont have any ideas, do you?

*John, Iron Station Speedway*
We have to keep it interesting, Emi says with a smile to Dr. Murthy. I be interested in seeing Montcrieffs list. I want to see if we live up to her expectations or not.

Emi looks interested in Cleas acidity, but shrugs it off. Id offer to let you drive the Audi, but it has a lot less safety features than Clea does. Maybe after a few more races.

*Party Time*
Over at the bar, Natasha looks curiously at Louis. I dont think weve met, she starts to say before Harbinger tell her who he actually is under the illusion. 

Natasha smiles widely. Oh! Louis! I well, I didnt recognize you. Its great to see you too. Seraph invited me. He said I needed to take a break from work, and I agree.

Harbinger snorts a little and takes a drink of a fresh scotch. Funny.

Natasha returns her attention to John. No plus ones from her, she says with a small laugh. She was so excited that she was actually going to get to meet some more of East Side before coming here, and then get to mingle with everyone. Its like a dream come true to her.

Harbinger glances over at Natasha before looking at John. Ive heard that they might be bringing one or two heroes over from Europe, but nothings confirmed yet.

Natasha is immediately interested. James hadnt mentioned that to me.

The angel shrugs. I was talking with Alistair yesterday about it. Like I said, nothings confirmed yet.

Sylvia takes the two ginger ales from John and makes her way over to Maeve and Addi. 

Addi blushes deeper at Keiths compliment. Thank you.

Nova shakes her head. Coldfront is out on patrol tonight. She was nice enough to let the four of us come.

Maeve rolls her eyes a little. We had to give up some free time to make it work in exchange, but its been a long time since we go to go out and do anything.

Kisara nods. Worth it.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _He is a very busy man,_ Emi agrees. _But Myriad might bring him over because of my father. Theyve worked together in that past, when Enzo was going through his provisional training. My father was his interim Team Lead for a little while, kind of like hes doing here. They may want an additional fully trained hero to assist, and who better than someone my father has worked with before?_


_All of that  plus the team profile of North Side  suggests he will be housed at East Side for at least a portion of his stay unless he has acquired property in Iron Station._ John wasnt sure if that would be good news or terrible news.  _That wont be awkward for all parties concerned at all._

He definitely needed to accelerate his project.




> She picks her phone back up and puts in back in her clutch. _My father was absolutely playing matchmaker,_ she says as Cassie returns to the table with additional drinks.


_Ill make a note to try to impress your father again_, he teased.




> Emi looks up at her then smiles. Ah, I remember. I knew you looked familiar Im pretty sure we saw you at 5th Chapter last night. You were coming down the stairs and had on a black blouse and gray jeans. That was you, wasnt it?
> 
> Cassie fidgets slightly. Ye-yes. I was there. Im surprised that you noticed someone like me, or remembered me.


Thats where I recognize you from! You are the one our friend Stella mentioned meeting at the bar before the gentleman you were with arrived. I think our friend mentioned his name was Feris?

He glanced at Emi and smiled, trying not to let the thought of Mastroianni distract him. Stella spoke quite highly of you for such a short meeting. I guess the two of you really hit it off.




> *John, Iron Station Speedway*
> We have to keep it interesting, Emi says with a smile to Dr. Murthy. I be interested in seeing Montcrieffs list. I want to see if we live up to her expectations or not.
> 
> Emi looks interested in Cleas acidity, but shrugs it off. Id offer to let you drive the Audi, but it has a lot less safety features than Clea does. Maybe after a few more races.


Dr. Murthy glanced down at her tablet and tapped and swiped through a few screen. Mark Two, she explained, is restricted from seeing this but I dont believe you are. And with the betting closed, her bragging rights entry is now available.

She glanced at John. Any objections?

John smiled and rolled his eyes. She reads me like a book. He glanced at Emi. Both do. Its only a matter of time before they figure out a way to bend the Joint Protocols and begin to compare notes, I fear. I may as well get used to it now.

Dr. Murthy angled the screen so Emi could see. She is generally good about not being smug about her success rate but heaven help you if you end up on her bad side.

*Spoiler: Montcrieffs Predicitions*
Show


Shaw has access to a car modified for the track  something other than the Porche she drives in Iron Station. Her outfit color coordinates with her vehicle.Dr. Murithy offers the use of her first name to Shaw.Kelley does not qualify for his high-speed driving certification but does show improvement.Kelley gets lucky in the first race  before he starts to think about it  and wins.Kelley is close on one other race  sometime after the second race, which he flubs by overthinking it   but Sirens skill prevails2-3 public displays of affection (beyond a simple arm around the other) take place within the time of betting. One is due to the excitement of the conclusion of the racing. Total is less than five.Clea is noticeably put out at loosing, having discovered a more competitive streak in her than she knew existed. 50% chance she takes over in one of the heats.Dr. Murithy shows this to Miss Shaw. (Miss Shaw: I look forward to meeting you at some point in what I hope is the not too distant future.)



Dr. Murthy glanced at Emi upon reading the final line, wearing something between a smile and a frown. She really can be insufferable some days.

She included a note to Emi, didnt she. John stated.

I suppose it should not surprise me that you predicted that, Mark Two, given the training she put you through.




> *Party Time*
> Over at the bar, Natasha looks curiously at Louis. I dont think weve met, she starts to say before Harbinger tell her who he actually is under the illusion. 
> 
> Natasha smiles widely. Oh! Louis! I well, I didnt recognize you. Its great to see you too. Seraph invited me. He said I needed to take a break from work, and I agree.
> 
> Harbinger snorts a little and takes a drink of a fresh scotch. Funny.
> 
> Natasha returns her attention to John. No plus ones from her, she says with a small laugh. She was so excited that she was actually going to get to meet some more of East Side before coming here, and then get to mingle with everyone. Its like a dream come true to her.


Ill try and make a point of introducing her around, John offered. Im sure Emi can make sure I avoid anyone that it might cause issues for.




> Harbinger glances over at Natasha before looking at John. Ive heard that they might be bringing one or two heroes over from Europe, but nothings confirmed yet.
> 
> Natasha is immediately interested. James hadnt mentioned that to me.
> 
> The angel shrugs. I was talking with Alistair yesterday about it. Like I said, nothings confirmed yet.


John felt his eyes harden slightly as he took a measured sip of his gin and tonic. Osgood certainly knew his business.

I suppose it would be inappropriate to mention to my fuMr. Shaw that the South-West Joint operation team has things in hand and there is no need for them to bring someone in all the way from Europe.

He glanced off to the side. Like AEGIS did with me, he conceded quietly.

----------


## HIDA

> Sylvia takes the two ginger ales from John and makes her way over to Maeve and Addi. 
> 
> Addi blushes deeper at Keiths compliment. Thank you.
> 
> Nova shakes her head. Coldfront is out on patrol tonight. She was nice enough to let the four of us come.
> 
> Maeve rolls her eyes a little. We had to give up some free time to make it work in exchange, but its been a long time since we go to go out and do anything.
> 
> Kisara nods. Worth it.


"I very much agree." Manny says with a smile.

"Can I get you two a drink?" he asks Nova and Kisara, looking towards them both. "Osgood mixes a top-flight cocktail and pours a absolutely righteous ginger-ale as Maeve and Addi can attest to."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Sylvia takes the two ginger ales from John and makes her way over to Maeve and Addi. 
> 
> Addi blushes deeper at Keiths compliment. Thank you.
> 
> Nova shakes her head. Coldfront is out on patrol tonight. She was nice enough to let the four of us come.
> 
> Maeve rolls her eyes a little. We had to give up some free time to make it work in exchange, but its been a long time since we go to go out and do anything.
> ...


Keith grins a bit and blushes some. This was mildly nerve-wracking since he usually didn't do decently around new people, though he did ok with John and Manny arrived. Maybe East Side did some good on his attitude after all. The comments about Coldfront and her conditions for them coming out though threw him through a loop. It was about the complete opposite of Apex, though given what he had learned about Coldfront lately, it made sense. Seraph was right on the comment, Ice Queen.

Keith nods in agreement. "Thirded that statement. Never really knew how different the team dynamics were until being moved out of East Side." Keith shrugged. "It's been a bit of a learnin' curve."

Keith tilted his head and smiled at Addi. "So what other anime do you enjoy? Almost did a costume from one but, was missing a part to it."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Im sure Myriad would offer him use of one of the apartments that they own,_ Emi replies. 

Cassie looks between Emi and John. It was just a quick meeting. We didnt really get beyond exchanging names before we got interrupted and Alex intervened. He didnt like the way we were being talked to by a couple of guys at the bar, she explains. 

_October 30th_
*John, Iron Station Speedway*
Emi smiles as she looks back at the doctor after reading Montcrieffs predictions. Shes very good. I look forward to meeting her someday.

*Party Time* 
Kisara smiles over at Maeve and Addi. Whoever set this up wont let you two get into trouble, hmm? she says, looking down at the red bands around each of their wrists. 

Maeve narrows her eyes at her teammate. Its only a few months until my birthday.

Ill take a Moscow mule, Nova says to Manny. Kisara wants a tequila sunrise.

Addi smiles widely. All sorts. I watch a lot of anime, she admits. 

Behind them, Kylie, dressed as red riding hood, Zack, who has a bony wolf mask and a cloak, and Aimee, in a cropped black shirt and green cargo pants are stopped by Pinky. Grayson hangs out slightly behind them in a black full length coat. A plague mask and lantern hang on his belt. 

At the bar, Harbinger glances over at John, but says nothing.

Natasha takes a sip from her drink. I dont see why more heroes in the city wouldnt help. It would take some burden off the Team Leads, at least.

The angel grunts an agreement. 

I would appreciate that, John, Natasha says. I dont think shell be any trouble, but she does have the tendency to be nosy. As reporters often are, she finishes with a slight smirk.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _Im sure Myriad would offer him use of one of the apartments that they own,_ Emi replies.


_One can hope_, John projected back comfortingly. _Just remember: We are in this together and I will do whatever I can to help as you navigate the minefields of you working with your ex._

Help her now, John reminded himself. You can deal with your issues later. 




> Cassie looks between Emi and John. It was just a quick meeting. We didnt really get beyond exchanging names before we got interrupted and Alex intervened. He didnt like the way we were being talked to by a couple of guys at the bar, she explains.


John smiled at Cassie. Im glad to hear my sense of those two wasnt off base, he added conspiratorially. Still, Stella did take note of you. Would my guess about who got you that necklace be correct? 




> *Party Time* 
> At the bar, Harbinger glances over at John, but says nothing.
> 
> Natasha takes a sip from her drink. I dont see why more heroes in the city wouldnt help. It would take some burden off the Team Leads, at least.
> 
> The angel grunts an agreement.


You are right, of course, Ms. Balinski, John conceded a little guiltily. I suspect I am getting a little too territorial about the case  it involving magic and all. Given the pressure that the team leads have been working under, I should be more grateful for the extra hands. 




> I would appreciate that, John, Natasha says. I dont think shell be any trouble, but she does have the tendency to be nosy. As reporters often are, she finishes with a slight smirk.


It would be my pleasure, John assures her. I enjoyed meeting her and I am sure it will be the same with the others here. Has she made the rounds with North Side or is it just East Side she is looking to make connections with?

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time* 
> Kisara smiles over at Maeve and Addi. Whoever set this up wont let you two get into trouble, hmm? she says, looking down at the red bands around each of their wrists. 
> 
> Maeve narrows her eyes at her teammate. Its only a few months until my birthday.
> 
> Ill take a Moscow mule, Nova says to Manny. Kisara wants a tequila sunrise.
> 
> Addi smiles widely. All sorts. I watch a lot of anime, she admits.


"Excellent. Sylvia will you please grab the ladies drinks? I Believe I have some more guest to greet. Manny says aloud before leaning into Keith.

"Keep it up, bud and grab yourself a drink too."  He whispers, patting Keith on shoulder before heading towards the entrance.




> Behind them, Kylie, dressed as red riding hood, Zack, who has a bony wolf mask and a cloak, and Aimee, in a cropped black shirt and green cargo pants are stopped by Pinky. Grayson hangs out slightly behind them in a black full length coat. A plague mask and lantern hang on his belt.


Manny recognizes Kylie from the picture Keith showed him a few days prior. He allows Pinky to perform his duties and lets them all enter before welcoming them.

"Good evening and Thank you all for coming." Manny says with a Grandiose bow and warm smile

"Welcome to the party. I'm Manny, the MC and Co-host for tonight's festivities. We have catering, an open bar, a dance floor, Game room and a separate media room." He says pointing towards the amenities as he lists them.

"Please relax and enjoy yourselves tonight. If you have any questions or need anything, please reach out to me or John."

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Party Time* 
> Kisara smiles over at Maeve and Addi. Whoever set this up wont let you two get into trouble, hmm? she says, looking down at the red bands around each of their wrists. 
> 
> Maeve narrows her eyes at her teammate. Its only a few months until my birthday.
> 
> Ill take a Moscow mule, Nova says to Manny. Kisara wants a tequila sunrise.
> 
> Addi smiles widely. All sorts. I watch a lot of anime, she admits. 
> 
> Behind them, Kylie, dressed as red riding hood, Zack, who has a bony wolf mask and a cloak, and Aimee, in a cropped black shirt and green cargo pants are stopped by Pinky. Grayson hangs out slightly behind them in a black full length coat. A plague mask and lantern hang on his belt.


Keith glances at the red wristband on Addi and Maeve's wrists and then looks down at his. Also red. Guess that saves a bit of trouble if he needed to go get someone another drink. And made sense that John would set it up that way. Can't have everyone going too crazy.

He grinned a bit more at Addi's response. "That's pretty cool. What's your favorite?" He asked not even realizing that more people were coming in behind them.




> "Excellent. Sylvia will you please grab the ladies drinks? I Believe I have some more guest to greet. Manny says aloud before leaning into Keith.
> 
> "Keep it up, bud and grab yourself a drink too."  He whispers, patting Keith on shoulder before heading towards the entrance.


Keith noticed Sylvia there and raised an eyebrow at Manny's comment. "Wait keep what up?" He whispered back realizing that Manny was already gone to the entrance and finally noticing........ well he'd rather not see that at all.

_"Nevermore,"_ Stolas said in Keith's mind with a chuckle.

_Not the time or place......_  Keith sighed in his mind, mildly thankful Stolas hadn't interrupted the conversation yet. He turned his full attention back to Addi and the rest of North Side and smiled again.

"Think the other big host is caught behind the bar helping make drinks. I'd be happy to introduce you all"  He wasn't entirely sure about ordering a drink just yet, though knowing his nerves, he'd drink it too fast and it'd be a tell to his nervousness at this point. Could I have a ginger-ale as well, please Sylvia? Thank you!

He turned to Maeve, realizing that he hadn't asked and had meant to. "Lost this for a sec but what part of Ireland are ya from? Hear it's nice this time of year."

Didn't help at all seeing Kylie and Zack right behind the other group. He hadn't really known Aimee for too long and wouldn't trust his judgment of her. That'd also be a talk too close to Kylie for his comfort. At least one friendly face was back there, though he hadn't known what to expect Grayson to be dressed as.

His attention though went back to Addi, something he hadn't expected but he felt, drawn to her. Not exactly something he could explain. _Don't try too hard..... don't try too hard...... D***it Manny......._ He thought to himself.

So, back on the other topic, just got done watching the recent season of My Hero Academia. Had a bit of catch up to do. He thinks for a moment. Kinda really fell behind on parts of the watch list.

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"Our reservation is at six."  Raphael says.  "So... 5:40ish? give us time to fly over there?"  


*Now:*

A raven alights in front of the doorman, tilts his head at the unliving attendant before undulating into a black and gold armored knight. 

With minimal clanking, the armored figure approaches the door.  "Raphael Rothmyer, seeking friends."  Raphael says through the closed visor, his voice hollow and metallic.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Now:*
> 
> A raven alights in front of the doorman, tilts his head at the unliving attendant before undulating into a black and gold armored knight. 
> 
> With minimal clanking, the armored figure approaches the door.  "Raphael Rothmyer, seeking friends."  Raphael says through the closed visor, his voice hollow and metallic.


Well, youze come to da right place, Mr. Rothmyer, Pinky observes as he checks his list and picks up a wrist band. I hope youse dont get too toasty in der. Bars across da way and da girls is servin da food.

Id direct ya to da billiards but I think itd be a challenge in dat and Id hate to see someone take ya money.

Have a good evening.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Sidney's Room, West Side Base*




> Sidney shrugs a little and then waves Louis into her room. Theres a huge whiteboard just off to the side of one of the desks that she has set up where Louis couch is in his room. Its covered in dry erase marker equations and notes. That desk has the remains of a Watcher that has been mostly taken apart. On the other wall is a high end computer setup that has code on the monitor.


Louis follows Sidney into the room and finds a space in front of the whiteboard to stand while he attempts to decipher it's contents. "Nice setup you got here. Someone bring all this over from your place?" He asks, pointing an index finger over his shoulder at the desktop.




> Sidney sits back at the desk with the Watcher and continues on her task of dismantling the bird. I was trying to figure out how to fit more electromagnetic shielding into these guys. But theyre just so small you dont have any ideas, do you?


"Is it because of the interference on today's mission? Thanks for the support by the way. I personally prefer using comms over being linked up to a magical zoom meeting."

The mechanic takes couple of steps towards the desk and leans in to get a better look at the dismantled unit. "Hmmmm..."

"Okay, shot in the dark here buuuuut," Louis starts as he straightens himself out and runs a hand through his hair. "You're using copper to shield your birds internal components but space is at a premium right? So instead of trying to reconfigure their guts why not redesign them from the top down? If you could get your hands on a copper based alloy sturdy enough to support a new frame, your birds could benefit from two layers of EM shielding. In theory anyway."

*Spoiler: Watcher MK-II? Knowledge (Physics)*
Show

11


*Party Time*




> John smiled. Touché, Louis. The double breasted suit is based on one from the same tailor that did this. I hadnt realized you had an eye for the sartorial. This version is based on season one of the BBC series Sherlock. The coat and scarf hanging in the vestibule were a little warm for the venue and, as for the rest, I wanted something I could dance in and move about the place as needed. I think your costume is better suited for the event.


"Neither did I." Louis admits as John compliments his observation. "Sherlock huh?" He looks the detective over once more. "I think it suits you. And who exactly do you plan on dancing with tonight?" He asks a smile and a tinge of curiosity.




> Over at the bar, Natasha looks curiously at Louis. I dont think weve met, she starts to say before Harbinger tell her who he actually is under the illusion.
> 
> Natasha smiles widely. Oh! Louis! I well, I didnt recognize you. Its great to see you too. Seraph invited me. He said I needed to take a break from work, and I agree.
> 
> Harbinger snorts a little and takes a drink of a fresh scotch. Funny.


Louis chuckles a bit at Natasha's confusion. "Sorry about that! I felt like if I was going to do the costume any justice I really had to commit to the part. I'm glad you could make it though. Everyone seems like they're just trying to keep their head above water lately."




> Natasha returns her attention to John. No plus ones from her, she says with a small laugh. She was so excited that she was actually going to get to meet some more of East Side before coming here, and then get to mingle with everyone. Its like a dream come true to her.
> 
> Harbinger glances over at Natasha before looking at John. Ive heard that they might be bringing one or two heroes over from Europe, but nothings confirmed yet.
> 
> Natasha is immediately interested. James hadnt mentioned that to me.
> 
> The angel shrugs. I was talking with Alistair yesterday about it. Like I said, nothings confirmed yet.


Louis listens with interest at the possibility of new heroes arriving in Iron Station, waiting for more details before interjecting..

"I don't know who these guys are but I don't see why Myriad feels the need to send more heroes our way when they've already got the guy on the Super Her-O's cereal box looking out for East Side." He looks between Natasha and a evertired Harbinger and signs in concession. "But if it helps lighten the load then then I guess there's no harm in it."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Party Time*"Neither did I." Louis admits as John compliments his observation. "Sherlock huh?" He looks the detective over once more. "I think it suits you. And who exactly do you plan on dancing with tonight?" He asks a smile and a tinge of curiosity.


John does a double take as Louis question catches him entirely flat footed. Um, Emilia Shaw? You must have been spending more time in your lab than I thought if you missed all of that  plus the speculation on social media. He glanced at Natasha. And the society pages.

----------


## PK-Leon

> John does a double take as Louis question catches him entirely flat footed. Um, Emilia Shaw? You must have been spending more time in your lab than I thought if you missed all of that  plus the speculation on social media. He glanced at Natasha. And the society pages.


"Emilia Shaw?" It takes a few seconds for Louis to process the information before he's a able to offer a response. "Like 'Shaw' as in the daughter of the guy on the front of the cereal box? Nice." He nods in a mixture of approval and surprise. "What kind of magic trick did you use to pull that off? And yeah I've been pretty busy this week. Guess I'll have to play a bit of catch up tonight?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> You are right, of course, Ms. Balinski, John conceded a little guiltily. I suspect I am getting a little too territorial about the case  it involving magic and all. Given the pressure that the team leads have been working under, I should be more grateful for the extra hands.


Johns head shot up. Oh, no, he said to himself. Not now. Im

The world shot away, replaced by the misty space between worlds. Shifting in and out of the fog was the high bench of the Tribunal, behind which shadowy figures sat in judgement.

busy.

Your timing is getting worse, John observed cheekily as he folded his arms, sensing his body growing limp. Im currently hosting a party in the Mundane World and there are beings there that will notice this unscheduled summons and its effects on me.

We are well aware of your activities and the exaggerated role one of your guests plays in your imagination, the corporate voice of the Tribunal responded with a combination of patience and annoyance. Indeed, the event you are attending is part of the reason we have summoned you, Jonathan Kelley. 

We are aware that you, as a corporeal, require events like this to emotionally recharge and rebalance yourself 

Distasteful as such a thought may be, observed part of the Tribunal.

 and the emotional importance of the woman known as Emilia Shaw is to you 

 Even more distasteful, hissed the same collection of voices.

Important to him, countered another collection of voices, and therefore important to us.

 nonetheless, we enjoin you to be cautious and judicious. You have been tasked in more than one world with attending to the demonic incursion into Iron Station. Do not allow yourself to be distracted or to discard potential allies, whether they be from the Light or the Dark.

You have shown yourself to be remarkably adaptable in that regard, one collection of voices conceded.

John glanced down, noting that the glyph on his left hand was flaring with dark light.

It remains to be seen if such judgement was wisdom or folly or mere necessity.

The Dragons equally remains questionable, others observed. There are a remarkable amount gathering.

Given the events shuddering the Mundane World around Iron Station, such appearances are to be expected.

Our concern, interrupted the full voice of the Tribunal, is that you do not allow yourself to be clouded by your corporeal judgements. We may not be the source of your power, but it is our place to police it.

Your self-appointed place, John observed somewhat acidly. My corporeal needs and judgements are what are keeping me grounded in all of this.

This is different from the girl you saved, a chorus of voices observed gently. We do not fault your compassion  

Speak for yourselves, another chorus spat.

 but we do want you recognize that such feelings can hinder as well as elevate you. Proceed with caution.

John fought down his irritation. You speak wisdom, as always  whether I want to hear it or not. Was there anything else? I have guests waiting for me.

There is always more, observed the full Tribunal. After an encounter with three Stones, we felt it worth reminding you.

John noted the number, appreciating the timing more than he initially had. 

Thank you, he answered. I will try to follow your advice.

Then return.

John, placing a hand on the bar, steadied himself, turning to face Osgoods raised eyebrows. 

Dont ask, John said as he pushed his glass towards the bartended. Just make this one a double.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "Emilia Shaw?" It takes a few seconds for Louis to process the information before he's a able to offer a response. "Like 'Shaw' as in the daughter of the guy on the front of the cereal box? Nice." He nods in a mixture of approval and surprise. "What kind of magic trick did you to pull that off? And yeah I've been pretty busy this week. Guess I'll have to play a bit of catch up tonight?"


The magic of tea, followed with the offer of high tea to follow, John observed with a broadening smile. I had no idea how important it was for me to have been paying attention at that outing. At first, I was worried the outdoor room on the roof  you may have noticed its sudden appearance  and wine for her father were too much but they seemed to have done the trick.

She enjoys dancing, he continued, looking down for a moment. Ive been practicing a little. Stella was kind enough to help, but I think I need more practice if Im going to keep up with her.

He looked off to the side, frowning. I still need to let Raphael know about Stellas love of dance and get them set up with some lessons somewhere.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Thank you, John,_ Emi projects as Cassie nods. 

They were harmless, she says, Ive had much worse customers here. But yes, Alex got me this necklace.

*Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
Show

John senses something from that necklace. Its charged with a small amount of magic, like a ward. 


Cassie considers Johns words for a moment. I dont know what it was, but I felt like we knew each other? I just had to go say something to her. It was kind of weird, honestly.

_October 30th_
*Louis, Sidneys Room*
Sidney nods along with Louis suggestion, then turns back to the half-dismantled Watcher. That would actually work. Especially if I can work with something other than scrap for once. Ill ask Seraph if I can order some copper alloy and start rebuilding a couple of them and see if that works. She smiles as she turns to face him again. Thanks Louis.

Glancing over at her other desk, she shakes her head. I wish I had a set up like this back home. No, John saw that I was trying to work off of an almost ten year old laptop and insisted that I upgrade. Its nice not having to use the kind of shortcuts that Ive had to with my programs. I can definitely make something way more sophisticated now.

*Raphael, Living Room*
At 5:40, Stella returns to the living room to meet Raphael. Shes dressed in a white top and short black skirt. She smiles at the vampire as she spots him, then flushes a little. What do think? she asks, looking down at her outfit. Yuki took me out with her shopping earlier. She was going to get this, but it didnt fit, so she told me to try it on she starts to mumble. Anyway, what do you think?

*Party Time*
I think shed like to make rounds with everyone, Natasha says to John. She especially interested in Esper.

Kylie grins at Manny. Hey there, she says with a fairly think southern accent. Im Kylie, this is Zack, Aimee, and Grayson. She grins as she looks past him at the venue. You said you have pool?

Zack shakes his head good-naturedly. Now youve done it, he says quietly. 

Kylie elbows him gently in the ribs. Cmon. Ill go easy on ya, she says as she takes his hand and leads him to the billiards table. 

Grayson watches the two of them leave. He looks around, spots Keith, but sees that hes with the Northsiders, and sighs a little before moving to follow Zack and Kylie. 

Aimee says hello to Manny and then makes her way over to her sister at the bar. Natasha gets up to hug her briefly and Aimee then gives Harbinger a quick squeeze around the middle. 

Maeve shakes her head at Keiths question. Im actually from Montana, but my familys from Dublin. The accent stuck around though.

Addi starts to launch into a discussion on anime before she spots Aimee at the bar. Hey Maeve, doesnt your cousin work with her?

The redhead glances up from under her hat and nods. Yeah, shes the reporter that Declan works with. I wonder why shes here. Hopefully not reporting.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> They were harmless, she says, Ive had much worse customers here. But yes, Alex got me this necklace.
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
> John senses something from that necklace. Its charged with a small amount of magic, like a ward. 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: John Continues to Admire the Necklace*
Show

Notice Roll for the Necklace: 1d10o10+4 *9* 1d6o6+4 *7*


Some people are meant to cross paths, John observed with a coy glance at Emi, easing his senses carefully around the necklace so as to not trigger anything that might be there.

_If Grayson can access 911 logs, it might be worth seeing if the traumatizing event happened here. In between her comment about there being worse things here and the ward associated with the necklace Ferris gave her, we may find a less redacted report of what happened._ 




> *Party Time*
> I think shed like to make rounds with everyone, Natasha says to John. She especially interested in Esper.


Ill make sure to introduce him to her and mention her connection to you and Seraph, John replies casually. Although I would be surprised if Kylie hasnt already mentioned that connection in passing. Whether the evening is on background or not, it wouldnt be fair to not let him know who he is speaking to.




> Aimee says hello to Manny and then makes her way over to her sister at the bar. Natasha gets up to hug her briefly and Aimee then gives Harbinger a quick squeeze around the middle.


John waited for Aimee to exchange pleasantries with her sister and uncle-in-law before inclining his head to her. I thought I should perhaps re-introduce myself, Miss Balinski. Im John Kelley, late of London and Providence, Rhode Island  although I was using the name Dee at the time. We met the other day while I was in disguise and I am pleased to be able to meet you where a disguise is unnecessary.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Party Time*
> Grayson watches the two of them leave. He looks around, spots Keith, but sees that hes with the Northsiders, and sighs a little before moving to follow Zack and Kylie. 
> 
> Aimee says hello to Manny and then makes her way over to her sister at the bar. Natasha gets up to hug her briefly and Aimee then gives Harbinger a quick squeeze around the middle. 
> 
> Maeve shakes her head at Keiths question. Im actually from Montana, but my familys from Dublin. The accent stuck around though.
> 
> Addi starts to launch into a discussion on anime before she spots Aimee at the bar. Hey Maeve, doesnt your cousin work with her?
> 
> The redhead glances up from under her hat and nods. Yeah, shes the reporter that Declan works with. I wonder why shes here. Hopefully not reporting.


Keith sees the exchange from the corner of his eye between Manny and..... well those two. Manny had mentioned pool earlier so that's something to avoid now. He felt a bit bad though since Grayson was following after Kylie and Zack. He'd need to make that up later. That and they needed to plan the next concert, hopefully not cancelled.

Seeing Addi though, he didn't mind and found it rather fortunate. Probably never would have run into her and spoken if not. He nods at Meave's answer.

"Ah, I see. Montana's nice too! Stayed near Fox Lake for a couple weeks a few years back on a trip with my uncle. Nice and quiet."

He turns as he sees Addi about to pip up into a discussion and then tilts his head at the news coming up. Come to think of it, Aimee did say that her partner was from Dublin area when she heard John speak. Meave would have probably loved that too. He turns to witness the exchange between Aimee and her sister though. He smiled softly and shook his head after seeing John at the bar.

"Don't think we'll have to worry about her reportin' tonight. Just a small reunion it seems." Keith glances at John and figures he would want the information. He normally does.

_"Right away, young master."_ Stolas projected to Keith's mind.

*Spoiler: Telepathic communication to John.*
Show


_"Mr. Kelley,"_ John hears Stolas projecting. _"Keith thought this might interest you to know that he is currently speaking with the cousin of Aimee's partner that was mentioned Saturday. He is also making the attempt to assuage any anxieties about Aimee not being here to report."_

_"Watching this exchange has made me completely forget my role in the costume as well, though that may be a good thing. That said, and I realize this is a one way method of communique for me, is it normal for the 'Wing Commander' to push the wingman out into the deep end within only seconds? I should probably stop picking on the young master while he makes conversation. Enjoy, Dear Holmes."_



Keith smiled as the pair discussed the cousin and reporter partner. "At least I'm certain the extended invitation said no reporting." Keith shrugged then returned his focus. "What kind of music do ya like?" His accent was coming out a bit. It wasn't too heavy compared to say, Kylie, but still slightly noticeable.

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time*
> I think shed like to make rounds with everyone, Natasha says to John. She especially interested in Esper.
> 
> Kylie grins at Manny. Hey there, she says with a fairly think southern accent. Im Kylie, this is Zack, Aimee, and Grayson. She grins as she looks past him at the venue. You said you have pool?
> 
> Zack shakes his head good-naturedly. Now youve done it, he says quietly. 
> 
> Kylie elbows him gently in the ribs. Cmon. Ill go easy on ya, she says as she takes his hand and leads him to the billiards table. 
> 
> ...


"Pleasure to meet you all." Manny says with another slight bow. "Try not to thrash him too much. I'd like to get in a set."

"What a tick there, mate.' Manny says as Grayson turns to move with Zack and Kylie.

"You're Grayson, yeah? Keith's friend. He's told me a little about you. You all were supposed to go to a concert that got cancelled."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_ 
*John, Bernardis* 
Cassie smiles gently. That I can agree with, she says quietly. She looks down and shakes her head a little. Sorry, Ill let you two eat. Please enjoy. Let me know if you need anything else.

A few minutes later, Emi relays some information from Grayson. _He cant find anything recently from this location other than a drunk being belligerent about eight months ago._

A few more minutes pass while Emi chats amicably with John. _Her apartment is close by, isnt it? Theres a call from an apartment building about five and half months ago, but its also be heavily redacted, unlike the other logs._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time* 
Maeve sighs a little wistfully. I do miss the views. Im sorry, but Louisiana has nothing on Montana when it comes to scenery.

Addi looks over at Aimee, Natasha, and Harbinger. The three of them know each other? she asks curiously, before returning to Keiths question. I just listen to whatever the other girls have playing, mostly. I do like some jazz though.

The redhead nods. Jazz is good. I like some of the stuff from back home too. Home as in Ireland, not Montana, she says with a smile. 

Aimee smiles over at John. Nice to meet you, John/Dee. I wondered what you really looked like under that hood. She pauses. Looks at his face again. I saw you all over the Inquirer the other day. Youre dating Emilia Shaw!

Natasha laughs. That connection didnt take long.

You knew? Aimee asks, swinging around to face her sister. 

Natasha shrugs apologetically. I cant tell you everything. You know that.


Grayson freezes as Manny speaks to him. Y-yeah? he says, not meeting Mannys gaze.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> 
> Grayson freezes as Manny speaks to him. Y-yeah? he says, not meeting Mannys gaze.


Manny smiles as this interaction has a touch of familiarity to it. He slides into Grayson's field of view.

"Good Good. Sorry about your concert We're you a fan of the band or just going to hang out with some friends?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
B-both, Grayson replies. He unsticks his feet from the floor and takes a step toward Kylie and Zack.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> Maeve sighs a little wistfully. I do miss the views. Im sorry, but Louisiana has nothing on Montana when it comes to scenery.
> 
> Addi looks over at Aimee, Natasha, and Harbinger. The three of them know each other? she asks curiously, before returning to Keiths question. I just listen to whatever the other girls have playing, mostly. I do like some jazz though.
> 
> The redhead nods. Jazz is good. I like some of the stuff from back home too. Home as in Ireland, not Montana, she says with a smile.


At Meaves response about Montana, Keith nodded, his eyes growing a bit distant. Even with moving around a lot, he never forgot some of the scenery back in Georgia. Even most of the places he had gone to had amazing views and being stuck in the city like Iron Station was.. Stifling at times. Not that he minded since the facilities had usually kept him sorta locked up.

I can agree with that whole heartedly. City can be.. suffocating.

Keith started smiling again with the conversation of music. Jazz was always good! Though guess that means a metal concert wouldnt be a decent idea for a. Well, another meeting. Wasnt there a jazz club that Louis mentioned? Could be a good place.

He first looked at Addi, and were her eyes always so red? Focus, Keith. He nodded at her question. Yeah, I cant exactly go into all the details, but they do. Makes being over at West Side interesting to say the least.

He then went back to the music discussion. I get that, did sorta the same at East Side for the most part. I enjoy jazz a good bit. Heard about a decent jazz club recently too that should be nice. He tilted his head at Maeve and grinned.

Understood completely! Georgia for me though. Dont know many Irish bands though. He looked at Addi for a moment. Still drawn to her, and the sudden realization.  He skipped a conversation. Blasted nerves. Where abouts are you from, Addi?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_ 
> *John, Bernardis* 
> A few more minutes pass while Emi chats amicably with John. _Her apartment is close by, isnt it? Theres a call from an apartment building about five and half months ago, but its also be heavily redacted, unlike the other logs._


_Her current apartment is near 5th Chapter but it is, if I recall, a recent lease she took with two young women. Five and a half months ago would be before the recent uptick in demonic activity, if I recall the timeline correctly. That likely points to something else. While that may cross one item of the list of concerns, it still bothers me that something would be redacted in a manner that neither of the agencies we are associated with can access.

Whats your assessment of her state of mind? Is the trauma still too much for us to press a little more? As you might imagine, I am loathe to do so if it is unnecessary. There are too many other ways of us finding that kind of information out.

Speaking of information, is there any kind of finger food in particular you would like to see available on Saturday? There should be some extra benefits that come along with dating the guy in charge of the catering._




> _October 30th_
> Aimee smiles over at John. Nice to meet you, John/Dee. I wondered what you really looked like under that hood. She pauses. Looks at his face again. I saw you all over the Inquirer the other day. Youre dating Emilia Shaw!
> 
> Natasha laughs. That connection didnt take long.
> 
> You knew? Aimee asks, swinging around to face her sister. 
> 
> Natasha shrugs apologetically. I cant tell you everything. You know that.


I, um, do have that honor, John admits, simultaneously bashful and immensely pleased to be so known. That said, I was not prepared for the notoriety that comes along with that. At least the reports of me in the Inquirer speak more positively of me than the ones in the Inquisitor. 

I havent checked recently, he asked. Have they put a name with the face or am I still an unknown gentleman?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Telepathic communication to John.*
> Show
> 
> 
> _"Mr. Kelley,"_ John hears Stolas projecting. _"Keith thought this might interest you to know that he is currently speaking with the cousin of Aimee's partner that was mentioned Saturday. He is also making the attempt to assuage any anxieties about Aimee not being here to report."_
> 
> _"Watching this exchange has made me completely forget my role in the costume as well, though that may be a good thing. That said, and I realize this is a one way method of communique for me, is it normal for the 'Wing Commander' to push the wingman out into the deep end within only seconds? I should probably stop picking on the young master while he makes conversation. Enjoy, Dear Holmes."_


_Please, Solas: Call me John_, he projected. _We dont stand much on ceremony at West Side and I would not want you to feel you should. I will be making the rounds with Aimee soon and will make sure to stress to the ladies that everything tonight is on background for our intrepid young reporter and editor. Of course, if Maeve Walsh is Declan Walshs cousin, I am sure they are used to the kinds of arrangements she operates under.  
_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _Please, Solas: Call me John_, he projected. _We dont stand much on ceremony at West Side and I would not want you to feel you should. I will be making the rounds with Aimee soon and will make sure to stress to the ladies that everything tonight is on background for our intrepid young reporter and editor. Of course, if Maeve Walsh is Declan Walshs cousin, I am sure they are used to the kinds of arrangements she operates under.  
> _


John hears a chuckle from Stolas as he finishes up his projection.

_"Very well then, John, friend of the young master. I'm still trying to break away from the ceremony, though suppose that comes in part with his lineage. I will let him know, and he has attempted to express that she is not here as a reporter. If that has worked, I don't know yet."_

_"And please, Solas was my brother. Not in the traditional sense but a brother in arms, something I believe you and Manny share. Oh and a slightly important note; Maeve, while she does consider Ireland home, is not from there. I don't think they know I'm a living being either as of yet, perhaps a precaution on Keith's part."_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> John hears a chuckle from Stolas as he finishes up his projection.
> 
> _"Very well then, John, friend of the young master. I'm still trying to break away from the ceremony, though suppose that comes in part with his lineage. I will let him know, and he has attempted to express that she is not here as a reporter. If that has worked, I don't know yet."_
> 
> _"And please, Solas was my brother. Not in the traditional sense but a brother in arms, something I believe you and Manny share. Oh and a slightly important note; Maeve, while she does consider Ireland home, is not from there. I don't think they know I'm a living being either as of yet, perhaps a precaution on Keith's part."_


_
My apologies, Stolas. Im glad I erred in the direction of a friend rather than a sworn enemy.

Just to keep from making more mistakes, can you ask Keith to determine if Aimee or Declan know Maeve is a meta? That introduction might be awkward if we were to reveal something accidentally._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _
> My apologies, Stolas. Im glad I erred in the direction of a friend rather than a sworn enemy.
> 
> Just to keep from making more mistakes, can you ask Keith to determine if Aimee or Declan know Maeve is a meta? That introduction might be awkward if we were to reveal something accidentally._


_"No need to apologize, John! A friend of the.... of Keith's, is a friend of mine. It also helps that he trusts you immensely. We'll try to ease that question in while on the topic of hometowns and music. I think he is a bit more drawn to Addi, the blonde. He will also offer an illusion if necessary, just enough to obscure voices and appearances. Though, possibly best to start with the rest of West and East Side. Not sure who all she has met from there just yet. I'll keep you posted and keep this link with you open."_

_"Oh, and the link semi flows to Keith as well. Though I believe all of his concentration is on not 'mucking this up' as the Brits would say?"_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _"No need to apologize, John! A friend of the.... of Keith's, is a friend of mine. It also helps that he trusts you immensely. We'll try to ease that question in while on the topic of hometowns and music. I think he is a bit more drawn to Addi, the blonde. He will also offer an illusion if necessary, just enough to obscure voices and appearances. Though, possibly best to start with the rest of West and East Side. Not sure who all she has met from there just yet. I'll keep you posted and keep this link with you open."_
> 
> _"Oh, and the link semi flows to Keith as well. Though I believe all of his concentration is on not 'mucking this up' as the Brits would say?"_


_If you do keep this link open, I pity you. Inevitably, you will be encountering two men trying to not muck it up with two blondes  one of which, I should warn you, is one of the most powerful telepaths in this (or any other) city. Her father  who is more powerful still  may also be in attendance._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Emi smiles. _I know youre distracted when I ride with you, John. 5th Chapter is about 10 blocks away. That apartment building is almost directly in between there and this restaurant. Close enough to walk to either place if she doesnt have a car._ 

The psychic focuses for a moment as she takes a sip of wine. _She seems stable to me. I dont think a little more prodding will hurt her. With how heavily everything has been edited, she might be the only one that could tell us. Though I grow more suspicious by the second that the vampires have much more pull than I thought. Feris wants to protect her and hes high up in the hierarchy, I would assume, based on how the staff at 5th Chapter treated him._ 

_As for finger foods, would love to see some Yorkshire puddings and tiny sausage rolls._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Im from California, Addi answers. Close to the Los Angeles area.

Maeve perks up. A jazz club? I hadnt really thought of looking for something like that. It might be fun to go to.

That does sound like a good time, Addi agrees. 

So, do you like to camp, Keith? Maeve asks. It sounds like you enjoy the great outdoors like I do.

Addi makes a face at her teammate. I dont see how you can stand all the bugs and stuff out there.

Over at the bar, Aimee shakes her head at John. They havent put a name with a face yet. I promise I wont put the story up, she says solemnly. 

At the entrance, Pinky lets in Drake, dressed as a 1920s gangster, and Yuki, whos in a blue flapper dress. Aeryn follows after them in a yellow and black Scorpion costume, complete with a hood and mask.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> B-both, Grayson replies. He unsticks his feet from the floor and takes a step toward Kylie and Zack.


"Excellent, mate." Manny says, walking in step with Grayson. "Music and friends is always a recipe for a good time. Do you play at all?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Emi smiles. _I know youre distracted when I ride with you, John. 5th Chapter is about 10 blocks away. That apartment building is almost directly in between there and this restaurant. Close enough to walk to either place if she doesnt have a car._


_It isnt just that I am distracted. It is also that Clea insists on driving, although I confess I am grateful to her for that. It gives me more freedom to be distracted by you._




> The psychic focuses for a moment as she takes a sip of wine. _She seems stable to me. I dont think a little more prodding will hurt her. With how heavily everything has been edited, she might be the only one that could tell us. Though I grow more suspicious by the second that the vampires have much more pull than I thought. Feris wants to protect her and hes high up in the hierarchy, I would assume, based on how the staff at 5th Chapter treated him._ 
> 
> _As for finger foods, would love to see some Yorkshire puddings and tiny sausage rolls._


_That was the impression I got from Raphael as well. Okay, I will be a little more direct with her this time and see where that gets us. 

And as for the sausage rolls and Yorkshire puddings, I will add them to the menu for Saturday and make sure Manny doesnt finished them all before you arrive._

John turns as Cassie approaches to check on the two of them again. 

I may be speaking out of turn, Cassie, and, if so, please forgive me for overstepping. And I am sure Mr. Ferris has friends but you appear to be concerned that those friends may not be enough  and no one person, no matter how good intentioned they are  is enough to help. We know a couple of people and, since I couldnt help but notice your concern earlier, I thought it would make sense to risk offering to help with the resources we have access to. Is there anything we can do that might help? I know from personal experience that talking about the trauma you have had to experience can strip it of some of its power over you and let you get on with your life.

You dont have to, of course, but if you want to pull up a chair and talk, we are here to listen.

*Spoiler: John attempts his Comfort and Support Move (Logical Angle)*
Show

Logical angle: When you comfort or support someone by rationally pointing out their mistakes so they can do better next time, roll + Superior instead of + Mundane. If they do not open up to you, mark a condition.

Comforting and Supporting through the Logical Angle: 2d6+3 *9*





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Over at the bar, Aimee shakes her head at John. They havent put a name with a face yet. I promise I wont put the story up, she says solemnly.


Thanks, Aimee, John replies, although I suspect it is only a matter of time before someone in Rhode Island or London offers a tip. After that, there will be a lot of explaining to do. Fortunately, there is a team at the Foundation working on some of the spin for that  although they arent confident that everything will be easily contained.

If things start to get close, would you object to them getting in touch with you to break the story? It may be ethically questionable for me to offer, but they tell me managing the story is easier if you are working with someone to shape some of the narrative and direct the story away from John looked around the room meaningfully, Other aspects of my life?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Cassie looks between the two of them, considering the offer. She glances around this side of the restaurant and finds it empty. Other than John and Emi, her side is closed down. 

She starts to sit, but hesitates. Her hand comes up to touch her necklace briefly before she blinks and takes a seat between John and Emi. 

I.. uhhmm she begins quietly. She looks up at John. Are you sure you want to hear this? Why are you so interested anyway?

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
No, not at all! Aimee says. I would love to be the first one with the official report! 

Behind her, Harbinger smiles slightly at her enthusiasm. 

The three South Siders disperse into the venue, saying a quick hello to Manny as they pass. 

Grayson swallows as Manny continues to talk to him. I-I-I do, he mutters, barely audible over the music. 

Behind him, three more people arrive. Ian, dressed in very authentic-looking Victorian era suit and coat, Jadyn in a short floral black and pink dress and skull face paint, and Emi, in a gothic black steampunk dress. 

Emi smiles and waves at John as Jadyn runs into the venue, seeking out the sound of someone singing karaoke.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Im from California, Addi answers. Close to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Maeve perks up. A jazz club? I hadnt really thought of looking for something like that. It might be fun to go to.
> 
> That does sound like a good time, Addi agrees. 
> 
> So, do you like to camp, Keith? Maeve asks. It sounds like you enjoy the great outdoors like I do.
> ...


Keith tilts his head and grins. "The one state I never went to. Is it as nice as they say?" He was actively curious, and it would be interesting to know. He nodded again at the mention of the jazz club.

"Yeah! Closest to one I found was a coffee shop over in East Side, but there's one.... dang, what did Louis tell me the name was?" Keith thinks for a moment. He hadn't seen Louis come in yet so that would be helpful to ask. "The Machine Shop, that's what it was. We were going to check it out and then, well.... missions call." Keith rubbed the back of his neck. "I believe it's on the western side of the city.

At Maeve's question he smiled. "A good bit, Maeve! Just haven't gone in.... well, about two years now. Would be nice to get away and enjoy it a bit." Some memories start flooding back, some nice, and others not so pleasant. He chuckles a bit at Addi's response and smiles. "Though I understand where Addi is comin' from. My familiar used to just keep them at bay a lot when I would go on a trip. Kept things a bit controlled."

Keith thought for a moment hearing the conversation between Stolas and John. That would be a necessary precision strike for that question on Maeve's family knowledge of her powers. Not necessarily something to just blurt out and ask right away.

He has a bit of a sheepish look thinking about the chaotic nature of his hobbies. That mix of tech and the outdoors, granted one was more so for being on the run. "Just realized how chaotic sounding my hobbies get." He focuses a bit back up for a moment, surprised as the sudden influx of people coming inside.

"So, Maeve, Addi, what do y'all usually do for fun?"

*Spoiler: Telepathic Communication to John*
Show


_"Well then,_ Stolas chimed in. _"As entertaining as that might be to see even you ruffled, we'll keep an eye on when you make the rounds to ask. Thank you for the warning, John."_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> The three South Siders disperse into the venue, saying a quick hello to Manny as they pass. 
> 
> Grayson swallows as Manny continues to talk to him. I-I-I do, he mutters, barely audible over the music.


Manny Nods to the Southsiders as they enter and say hello before turning back to Grayson.

"I knew it." Manny says, with a slick grin on his face.  "What do you play? Let me guess. Something classical. Hmm Cello or Double Bass?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
_Ill join you in a moment, John,_ Emi projects to him. _Grayson needs rescuing._ 

Grayson shakes his head at Manny guess. N-no. I-I-I play guitar, he answers. A-and a little b-bit of piano and d-drums. 

He looks back toward the entrance as Ian, Jadyn, and Emi come in and his breath catches a bit upon seeing Emis outfit. His gaze returns to the floor as she makes her way over to the two of them. Hello again, Manny, Emi says. She smoothly takes over the conversation with pleasantries until her brother joins them. 

Ian, this is Manny Vincent, the one who put this idea together, Emi says. Manny, this is my brother Ian, Team Leader of East Side.

Bright fangs flash as Ian smiles and offers his hand to Manny. His handshake is firm, but not crushing. Nice to meet you, Manny. Thanks for the invite tonight. His accent is a proper English one, like Emis. The place looks great. And Ive been told theres an open bar?

Grayson uses the exchange of pleasantries to give a final nod to Manny once the twins come up and hastily makes his way to the other room where Kylie and Zack disappeared to to play pool. 

Addi shrugs at Keiths question. The beaches are nice. The cities, not so much. But thats a kinda political discussion. Not something I really wanna get into right after meeting someone, she says with an apologetic smile. She pulls out her phone and writes down the name of the place Keith mentioned. 

Maeve does a playful eye roll. Train, mostly. Coldfront has us on a pretty strict routine. But on the rare occasions that we get free time and were not studying or something, Addi mostly watches anime and I like to read and attempt to write. Its been hard to get any real progress done though with everything going on recently though.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Cassie looks between the two of them, considering the offer. She glances around this side of the restaurant and finds it empty. Other than John and Emi, her side is closed down. 
> 
> She starts to sit, but hesitates. Her hand comes up to touch her necklace briefly before she blinks and takes a seat between John and Emi. 
> 
> I.. uhhmm she begins quietly. She looks up at John. Are you sure you want to hear this? Why are you so interested anyway?


Because we want to help, if we can. It is part of what she does on a daily basis and it is attached to the work I do as a part of the Foundation. We help people wherever and whenever we can. 

Even if it is just a little bit, the help makes a difference in this world and leaves it a better place. In this case, it is your world that we are hoping to make better.

Please. Sit and tell us what you will.




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Behind him, three more people arrive. Ian, dressed in very authentic-looking Victorian era suit and coat, Jadyn in a short floral black and pink dress and skull face paint, and Emi, in a gothic black steampunk dress.


Here, let me gets you youzes wrist bands, Pinky says as he checks the East Siders names of his list.

Heres da ones for the two of youze, he observes attaching the wristbands to Jadyn and Ian before lifting out a compartment of the box. And da VIP wristband for youse, miss.

Da boss, he says, attaching the band with a bracelet interwoven through secure holes that should not have been possible to create, he wanted to makes sure we knew to keep you taken care of. Now I know what he meant when he explained dat he wanted youse to stand out and den muttered not dat she ever doesnt to himself. Nice guy, da boss.

You kids have fun. Nice meetin ya.




> Emi smiles and waves at John as Jadyn runs into the venue, seeking out the sound of someone singing karaoke.





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Ill join you in a moment, John,_ Emi projects to him. _Grayson needs rescuing._


Thank you, Aimee, John began. I really appreciate it. Given what I have read and know of you newshounds, I suspect it is more a matter of when than if  especially, he said, glancing at Harbinger, after the story heats up with news from Europe.

Your homework will be to look up a charitable organization named the D&K Foundation, Johns brows furrowed as if hearing something from a distance and he began to turn towards the door. Its the one not associated with the clothing line.

_Rescued? What kind of trouble and he have fou..hou..hound himhimself in there? Here.

I

Hi._

He was vaguely aware he had stood in front of Harbinger and the two Misses Balinski  one of whom was, in secret, Mrs. Fletcher (who was currently pregnant with the next generation of mortal angels)  but not Jessica Fletcher  for a moment too long without saying anything while his mouth was slightly opened.

_Umyou look great. Not that that is a surprise  even if I always seem to be stunned by your appearance. I was just negotiating a controlled release of who I am with Seraphs future sister-in-law. Well, controlled in the sense of John Kelley, Chair of the D&K Foundation. Not John Kelley is Dee. That part we are keeping secret. Well, out of the story. She already knew who I was. Kind of. 
_
John closed his mouth, smiled, and shook his head as he noted Grayson making good his escape from Manny.

I believe, Miss Balinski, an East Sider has arrived who you have not met yet.

_She would like to meet Ian. I suspect he should be warned of her attachment to the Fletchers._

Not to mention my friend from London  Manny Vincent.

_Why did he need rescuing from Manny?_

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Ill join you in a moment, John,_ Emi projects to him. _Grayson needs rescuing._ 
> 
> Grayson shakes his head at Manny guess. N-no. I-I-I play guitar, he answers. A-and a little b-bit of piano and d-drums.


Manny feigns surprise. "A Man of many talents to be sure."




> He looks back toward the entrance as Ian, Jadyn, and Emi come in and his breath catches a bit upon seeing Emis outfit. His gaze returns to the floor as she makes her way over to the two of them. Hello again, Manny, Emi says. She smoothly takes over the conversation with pleasantries until her brother joins them.


Manny notes Grayson's reaction. 

_Is this John's supposed rival?. No shot._




> Ian, this is Manny Vincent, the one who put this idea together, Emi says. Manny, this is my brother Ian, Team Leader of East Side.
> 
> Bright fangs flash as Ian smiles and offers his hand to Manny. His handshake is firm, but not crushing. Nice to meet you, Manny. Thanks for the invite tonight. His accent is a proper English one, like Emis. The place looks great. And Ive been told theres an open bar?


Manny returns a smile and handshake in equal measure. "A pleasure to meet another cut from the same cloth. No proper party is held without one. Indulge to your heart's content, mate. You're amongst your contemporaries tonight. Well Mostly." He makes a purposeful glance towards the bar where the "adults" are.

"I could do with another drink myself, What'll you both have?"




> Grayson uses the exchange of pleasantries to give a final nod to Manny once the twins come up and hastily makes his way to the other room where Kylie and Zack disappeared to to play pool.


"We'll catchup later." Manny says, waving to the fleeing eastsider. 

"Nice sort, That one. Seems a bit nervous though. He feeling ok?" Manny asks the twins.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Addi shrugs at Keiths question. The beaches are nice. The cities, not so much. But thats a kinda political discussion. Not something I really wanna get into right after meeting someone, she says with an apologetic smile. She pulls out her phone and writes down the name of the place Keith mentioned. 
> 
> Maeve does a playful eye roll. Train, mostly. Coldfront has us on a pretty strict routine. But on the rare occasions that we get free time and were not studying or something, Addi mostly watches anime and I like to read and attempt to write. Its been hard to get any real progress done though with everything going on recently though.


Keith nods and offers a reassuring smile. He understood better than most not wanting to get too political having just met someone. Even though he grew up in various AEGIS facilities, his roots were still an old military town. No one spoke politics having just met, because if you said the wrong thing someone was in trouble.

"I understand completely, Addi! Wouldn't want to get into politics too soon after meeting either." He's torn from his attention for a moment seeing a purple blur come through the entrance behind Emi and her brother.

_My replacement at East Side seems..... energetic. Good fit for them really._ He mused before having his attention brought back exactly where he wanted it.

He smiled and shook his head at first. "Sounds like the one who trained me." _Hopefully nothing like what Don E. did......_ He thought as Maeve explained the strictness of their routines. He was curious about another thing though, and then one of Maeve's comments made him remember what had been skipped over.

He smiled at the mention of attempting to write. "Brings up a good question, what are you studying, Maeve? I know you mentioned a couple history classes. Oh and favorite author? Totally understand the progress difficulty too, it's been...... insane." He thinks back to the first meeting with the _an'ja_ near the Volta Memorial. In reality, he shouldn't have survived that encounter. Something was lookin' out for Keith that day. He could still feel where that _un'veomp_ had his him earlier this afternoon.

"Oh right! What is your favorite anime, Addi?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Emi offers Cassie a supportive smile at Johns words. Ill make sure no one else is even paying attention to us. No one will overhear you.

Cassie nods and takes a moment before saying, Id been working here for maybe a week. I was helping out behind the bar and waiting tables and I had this guy that would come in every night and sit at the bar. He gave me a really weird vibe, but he never did anything inappropriate. I guess I saw him for six or seven nights in a row? I was working a lot to try and recoup some of the money I spent getting down here.

She puts her hands on top of the table and looks down at them, picking at the edge of one of her sleeves. When I was walking home from work one night, he followed me. He grabbed me and I could feel the point of a knife at my back. He told me to go with him quietly and he would let me live. So I did.

He took me back to his apartment, she continues quietly. And he he hurt me. He cut me too. He liked it. I thought I was going to die.

She pauses, seeming to realize something. I saw you sitting with Mr. Raphael. How much what do you she struggles to find the right words for what shes trying to ask. 

We know, Emi replies simply. 

Cassie nods again. He left a window open and Alex smelled my blood. Alex says he looked in the window to investigate and saw what was happening. I had lost consciousness at that point, so I dont know exactly what happened, but Alex killed the guy. It was messy.

I woke up to Alex writing something on my arm with his own blood. He said that it was going to help me heal, she says, touching her right forearm with her left hand. He just told me to concentrate on the pain, and soon it faded away. Alex took me to the hospital after that. He said that he was going to have someone clean up the mess.

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
_Thank you, John. For the bracelet and the compliment. Its beautiful. Graysons anxiety is getting the better of him. Manny was asking him too many questions even though he was giving him clear signs that he was uncomfortable. He didnt ask me to intervene, but I did so anyway. I was the one that asked Grayson to come tonight, hoping that he would have a good time with Keith, but hes talking with the Northsiders._

_I let Ian know about Aimee. And reminded him that shes someone that he doesnt want to get himself involved with. Not without true romantic feelings at least. Aimee has other ideas though._

Hes always like that, Ian says with a sneer that he quickly smooths over as he and Emi follow Manny toward the bar. 

*Spoiler: Manny, Notice TN 6*
Show

 Manny catches the slightest of narrowed eyes from Emi at her brother and himself. 


Aimee puts on her best smile and introduces herself to Ian as Natasha and Harbinger exchange a glance at Johns reaction to Emis entrance. 

Im majoring in Creative Writing, Maeve answers Keith. My favorite author is Gail Ladrick. She mostly writes fantasy.

Im still undecided, Addi says. Honestly, if Coldfront didnt insist, I probably wouldnt be in college. School just really isnt my thing. She thinks for a moment at Keiths next question. I dont really have a favorite. And I like all kinds of genres, so thats hard to narrow down too.

----------


## Roguewolf

> [
> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Im majoring in Creative Writing, Maeve answers Keith. My favorite author is Gail Ladrick. She mostly writes fantasy.
> 
> Im still undecided, Addi says. Honestly, if Coldfront didnt insist, I probably wouldnt be in college. School just really isnt my thing. She thinks for a moment at Keiths next question. I dont really have a favorite. And I like all kinds of genres, so thats hard to narrow down too.


Keith nods and smiles, though tilts his head at the author's name. He hadn't heard of Gail Ladrick before. Pen name maybe? Could be interesting to look into the novels she wrote to have something to discuss. Addi's response though threw him into thought. It wasn't that he hadn't expected it, college wasn't necessarily for everyone, but he half expected something in art with the costume. Still, he kept his smile up.

"That's really cool though! Coincidentally I'm majoring in English Lit. Toughest course has been Early American though, so much like a history class." He wore a lopsided grin. "Renaissance though, love it! Working on Native American and Irish Lit now and those have been just amazing." He had difficulty restraining himself on this. "Can't say that I've heard of Gail Ladrick though, is she anything like Nia Rose?"

Stolas made a worried chirp in Keith's mind. _"Young Master Keith, two questions; One, does it bother you I stand on ceremony in our talks? And two; PLEASE TELL ME YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN THE ONE WITHOUT ANY DRIVE?!?!"_

Keith took  breath and responded quickly to Stolas. _Stolas, you don't have to stand on ceremony with me, though it is entertaining at times. I'm not royalty by any means, my friend. And it doesn't bother me at all, whatever makes you more comfortable. As for Addi, I think that concern has been addressed. Thanks for bringing me out of hyper book nerd mode._

Keith tilted his head at Addi. "It happens, sometimes certain things ain't right at the time. And can understand it being hard to narrow down a favorite from a lot of good ones." He offered a reassuring smile.

He turned back to Maeve. "Have to say, one of my favorite authors is Maurice LeBlanc. Somethin' about the way he writes Lupin and integrates Holmes, granted that was a big plagiarism scandal, just sticks with me. It's hard to narrow down even a top five in books."

"Is there anything you'd like to do? Karaoke? Pool?"

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*]
> 
> Hes always like that, Ian says with a sneer that he quickly smooths over as he and Emi follow Manny toward the bar. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Manny, Notice TN 6*
> Show
> 
>  Manny catches the slightest of narrowed eyes from Emi at her brother and himself. 
> ...


"No worries, Strangers in a strange setting can put some on edge. I'll apologize later if I was too enthusiastic."  Manny says, noticing the soured look.
Manny waves to everyone at the bar before approaching Osgood.
"Osgood, please take care of the Shaws and whiskey sour for me please." 

"I believe Most of the guest are here." He says to John, leaning beside him at the bar and Finishing the last of the drink he had in hand. 

"It's time to party."

*Spoiler: OOC: I definitely saw that*
Show

Notice: 14

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> I woke up to Alex writing something on my arm with his own blood. He said that it was going to help me heal, she says, touching her right forearm with her left hand. He just told me to concentrate on the pain, and soon it faded away. Alex took me to the hospital after that. He said that he was going to have someone clean up the mess.


Im very glad he passed by and reached out to help you, John said quietly, and that he continues to help you.

John reached in his pocket and drew out one of his cards.

There are limits to what any one person can do, of course. Should you find yourself needing additional support, dont hesitate to reach out  either to me directly or if you want someone professional to speak with. Dont worry about the expenses involved. They will be covered. 

I am sure that Mr. Feris would understand if you had such a need  although, given the circumstances, he may have concerns about you speaking with those outside of his circles. Please assure him that the offer is extended openly, with no intent to hide anything from him and solely with your well being in mind.

John smiled. Of course, he may have already set up something like this for you. But as I said, we know people who can help and are used to dealing discretely with those in extraordinary circumstances.

John looked up and met Cassies eyes. In addition, should you find yourself in trouble of a kind where it might be awkward to speak with ISPD and Mr. Feris is unavailable to assist you, I can route your call to someone who will help.

_I would ask if she has a recollection of her stalkers name_, John projected, _but I have no desire for you to delve too deeply into those memories. There are other ways to get to that information. From the connections and evidence, he sounds like a serial killer unconnected with the recent events in Iron Station. Bad, certainly, but not the kind of thing that would be connected to our pressing investigations.

That said, it does sound like the vampiric community has at least one point of access to ISPD  not that I blame Feris for trying to cover his tracks._




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Thank you, John. For the bracelet and the compliment. Its beautiful. Graysons anxiety is getting the better of him. Manny was asking him too many questions even though he was giving him clear signs that he was uncomfortable. He didnt ask me to intervene, but I did so anyway. I was the one that asked Grayson to come tonight, hoping that he would have a good time with Keith, but hes talking with the Northsiders._
> 
> _I let Ian know about Aimee. And reminded him that shes someone that he doesnt want to get himself involved with. Not without true romantic feelings at least. Aimee has other ideas though._


_Compliment?_ John projected with a little confusion.

_I got that impression from her older sister, John observed. Thats why I thought I should mention it so that Ian doesnt find himself caught off guard.

Of course, he is probably as used to women being attracted to him as you are of men being attracted to you.

Why is Grayson concerned about the Northsiders?_




> Aimee puts on her best smile and introduces herself to Ian as Natasha and Harbinger exchange a glance at Johns reaction to Emis entrance.


John, wondering which disappointment at the hands of Ian would be more painful for Aimee, slipped his hand into Emis as he made a space for Osgood to ask her for what she would like to drink as he quickly prepared Mannys Whiskey Sour. While Manny introduced himself to Aimee, Osgood noted quietly to the psychic that there were a handful of bottles of wine behind the bar that he had not yet had a chance to set out that he could open for her.

There is a faint flicker of a smile on Osgoods lips as Percilla arrives with a tray of delicately made, bite sized sausage rolls and Yorkshire Puddings. Appetizer, Miss Shaw?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "I believe Most of the guest are here." He says to John, leaning beside him at the bar and Finishing the last of the drink he had in hand. 
> 
> "It's time to party."


Most of them seem to be here, John agreed as he glanced at Emi. Im looking forward to the dancing. I may have asked Mimi to suggest a playlist for you if anyone here enjoys the Cha-Cha or American Standard Tango. Im afraid my Argentinian Tango isnt up to snuff.

And I promise, John assured Manny, to try and keep the business chat to a minimum. 

Although I suspect it would be more popular here than my floating the topic of Kit Marlowes plays when you dragged me into Cargo, he confessed with a sheepish smile to Emi.

----------


## HIDA

> Most of them seem to be here, John agreed as he glanced at Emi. Im looking forward to the dancing. I may have asked Mimi to suggest a playlist for you if anyone here enjoys the Cha-Cha or American Standard Tango. Im afraid my Argentinian Tango isnt up to snuff.
> 
> And I promise, John assured Manny, to try and keep the business chat to a minimum. 
> 
> Although I suspect it would be more popular here than my floating the topic of Kit Marlowes plays when you dragged me into Cargo, he confessed with a sheepish smile to Emi.


"It's a rare sight to see a _boudoir_ model visibly deflate when your mate tries to tell her about 'The significance of _Tamburlaine_ on Shakespeare and High Elizabethan Drama.' It's truly part of your charm." Manny says, sarcastically rolling his eyes.

"While I specifically told Mimi to disregard any music you suggested made before 1950, I think you'll find your feet. "

"Mimi Please." He Says, as his comm pipes through the PA System and Manny saunters to the dance floor. The intro to Shivers starts to playing quietly as Manny makes a brief announcement.

"Thanks to everyone for coming out to our First Halloween Party! We're here to have a bloody good time and make it a night to remember!"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "It's a rare sight to see a _boudoir_ model visibly deflate when your mate tries to tell her about 'The significance of _Tamburlaine_ on Shakespeare and High Elizabethan Drama.' It's truly part of your charm." Manny says, sarcastically rolling his eyes.


She did say she wanted to become an actress, John said by way of explanation, and it was the best I could do on short notice. I would point out that at least half of that deflation you observed was due to her realizing you were more into her roommate than her. 

Her reaction to me, John continued with exaggerated, self-deprecating humor, was what inspired the gnaw your own arm off to escape the trap look that came soon after that realization.




> "While I specifically told Mimi to disregard any music you suggested made before 1950, I think you'll find your feet."


I know, John responded with some amusement. She told me. Thats why all of the music in that list is from 2000 and after. They may not be to your taste, but they do fit your criteria.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Cassie takes Johns card and glances at it before sticking it in her pants pocket. I am too. And thank you. Alex did get me in with a psychiatrist and shes helped me a lot. But Ill keep you in mind.

She looks between the two of them. Sorry to share that while you two are trying to have dinner. Its heavy, I know. Alex has been nothing but a gentlemen though. And hes taught me a few things about myself that I never knew I could do. Im very lucky that he noticed that I was in trouble.

_I would agree with your assessment,_ Emi replies. _While Feris may want to protect himself after his killed that man, it seems like hes also protecting Cassie as well._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*



> _Compliment?_ John projected with a little confusion.
> 
> _Why is Grayson concerned about the Northsiders?_


_You said that I look good,_ Emi explains. _I was a little worried about my outfit. Its not my usual style. So Im glad that you like it. As for Grayson, hes not concerned specifically about the Northsiders, just meeting new people in general._ 

She smiles at John as he takes her hand and asks Osgood for a bottle of rosé. She gratefully accepts a Yorkshire pudding and a couple of sausages on a small plate and sets it down on the bar. Emi introduces herself to Natasha and says a hello to Harbinger. 

Id love to dance in a little bit, Emi says. Once I have a few bites.

With Keith, Maeve launches into a a conversation about authors and books. Addi stands by quietly and listens as Percilla walks by and takes a few appetizers. 

Im up for either, Addi says as Keith asks what they would like to do. 

Oh! I havent played pool in forever, Maeve says.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Cassie takes Johns card and glances at it before sticking it in her pants pocket. I am too. And thank you. Alex did get me in with a psychiatrist and shes helped me a lot. But Ill keep you in mind.
> 
> She looks between the two of them. Sorry to share that while you two are trying to have dinner. Its heavy, I know. Alex has been nothing but a gentlemen though. And hes taught me a few things about myself that I never knew I could do. Im very lucky that he noticed that I was in trouble. 
> 
> _I would agree with your assessment,_ Emi replies. _While Feris may want to protect himself after his killed that man, it seems like hes also protecting Cassie as well._


No need for apologies, Cassie, John offers. We were the ones who asked, after all, and if speaking about it helped you at all, I am glad for it. And, he continued with a smile, it is good to have our instincts about Mr. Feris confirmed by one who would know.

Im also glad that we have, to some degree, earned your trust. I have a feeling this will not be the last time we meet.

_Was there anything else you wanted to learn from her? My three big questions have been answered._




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _You said that I look good,_ Emi explains. _I was a little worried about my outfit. Its not my usual style. So Im glad that you like it. As for Grayson, hes not concerned specifically about the Northsiders, just meeting new people in general._


_Oh_, John replied. _Would it help or hurt if we tried to introduce him around or sent Keith over to draw him in? If Grayson sticks close to Kylie, I suspect we wont get Keith over to him._




> She smiles at John as he takes her hand and asks Osgood for a bottle of rosé. She gratefully accepts a Yorkshire pudding and a couple of sausages on a small plate and sets it down on the bar. Emi introduces herself to Natasha and says a hello to Harbinger.


Very good, Miss, Osgood responds, lifting a bottle of Deak familys ĆaĆa Moj rosé from its place on ice as he asks Ian what he will be having this evening. I hope you enjoy it. There are a couple other selections here, if you dont find this particular vintage to your liking.




> Id love to dance in a little bit, Emi says. Once I have a few bites.


If you are interested in that Latin-dance set, John offered, trying to sound offhanded about it, let me know how many songs youd like to dance to and I can have Mimi adjust the length of the set to accommodate your preference.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> With Keith, Maeve launches into a a conversation about authors and books. Addi stands by quietly and listens as Percilla walks by and takes a few appetizers. 
> 
> Im up for either, Addi says as Keith asks what they would like to do. 
> 
> Oh! I havent played pool in forever, Maeve says.


Keith was smiling much more than he had the past week. It had been a wild ride from last Saturday to now but things were feeling much more comfortable. He also hadn't expected to talk as much with any of the North Siders there, not to mention find a lot in common with any. Now the bad news being he felt a bit awkward still trying to balance and make sure Addi and Maeve were having a good time. come to think of it, Addi seemed about as shy and reserved as Grayson most of the time. Maybe they would get along alright.

_Now where did he...... Oh ****...... why did I mention pool knowin' Kylie is gonna be over there when she heard it._ Mistakes have been made.

Keith looks between the pair, and over at the pool table then raising an eyebrow. "Well, looks like someone already has a game goin'. Could be fun." He says trying to hide the pain. Then again, he knew it was coming, and he would need to get over it eventually. Not like he hadn't already just been trying to move forward. More like shoved by someone though.

"Red over there can be vicious at it too." Keith says remembering a few times Kylie just had a break ace without trying.

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Sidneys Room*




> Sidney nods along with Louis suggestion, then turns back to the half-dismantled Watcher. That would actually work. Especially if I can work with something other than scrap for once. Ill ask Seraph if I can order some copper alloy and start rebuilding a couple of them and see if that works. She smiles as she turns to face him again. Thanks Louis.


"Any time." He smiles and shrugs nonchalantly. "Bright ideas are kind of in my wheelhouse. You mind if I come by and take a look at your new designs once you get everything drawn up? I think a look into the process could help a lot. How'd you get into all of this anyway, your old man a mechanic too?"




> Glancing over at her other desk, she shakes her head. I wish I had a set up like this back home. No, John saw that I was trying to work off of an almost ten year old laptop and insisted that I upgrade. Its nice not having to use the kind of shortcuts that Ive had to with my programs. I can definitely make something way more sophisticated now.


"_Ten_? It's hard to believe that dinosaur of a laptop helped create all of your birds but here we are. I'm impressed. Must've been good sale to get all of this at once though? This set up looks like it easily runs for a couple of grand but I think the difference between your first and second wave of birds is gonna be like night and day because of it." 

*Party Time*

_Earlier_




> The magic of tea, followed with the offer of high tea to follow, John observed with a broadening smile. I had no idea how important it was for me to have been paying attention at that outing. At first, I was worried the outdoor room on the roof  you may have noticed its sudden appearance  and wine for her father were too much but they seemed to have done the trick.
> 
> She enjoys dancing, he continued, looking down for a moment. Ive been practicing a little. Stella was kind enough to help, but I think I need more practice if Im going to keep up with her.
> 
> He looked off to the side, frowning. I still need to let Raphael know about Stellas love of dance and get them set up with some lessons somewhere.


"High... tea?" Louis asks with a puzzled expression. "The living room furniture suddenly materializing on the roof makes a lot more sense now at least."

The hero smirks. "Well now I'm looking forward to see you can do out on the floor tonight. And if she really enjoys dancing then I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about. She'd probably appreciate the attempt even if you stepped on a toe or two."

"Raph dancing? I'd actually _pay_ to see that." He laughs at the thought.

...

_Later_

_Aimee says hello to Manny and then makes her way over to her sister at the bar. Natasha gets up to hug her briefly and Aimee then gives Harbinger a quick squeeze around the middle._

Louis takes the opportunity to slip away from the bar as Aimee enters the venue and makes her way to over to Natasha and Harbinger.

The hero strolls along the edge of the party, studying each new face and interaction for anything he might find entertaining or peculiar.

*Spoiler: Notice*
Show

10 + 2 (Perception) = 12

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_I think weve learned enough from her tonight. I do wonder what exactly Alex has managed to teach her does she share the same talent for magic has Stella does? Or has he taught something else?_ 

Cassie smiles at the two of them before getting out of her chair. I wouldnt mind talking again in the future if you wanted. You know where to find me. Im also at 5th Chapter pretty often too. She makes her way back into the kitchen, leaving John and Emi to finish their meal. 

_October 30th_
*Louis, Sidneys Room*
I dont mind. Ill probably have something done by tonight, if Ryker doesnt distract me too much, Sidney says with a slightly exasperated smile. She looks back over at Louis as he asks about her dad. My mom, actually. Papas not handy at all, she says with a smirk. Mom was a scientist at Innovatech in the robotics devision. When I was two or three she started building simple circuits and stuff with me. After she passed away, I kept building stuff, just to feel a little closer to her.

Apparently John has some deep pockets, Sidney says, as she looks back over at the desktop. I handpicked most of that hardware. Its been like night and day though. Writing an AI program takes a ton of processing power. I am excited to see how the new Knives turns out. I got his old program off my laptop and Ive been tweaking it over the last few days.

*Party Time*
As Louis walks around the party, he sees that a girl in a pink and black dress with skull face paint as taken over the karaoke machine. An Asian girl in a witch costume is currently singing a rendition of A Thousand Years with her, while another black girl dressed as the grim reaper, Yuki, Drake, and Aeryn watch. 

Not too far away, a blonde dressed as red riding hood is destroying the big bad wolf in pool. She sinks the eight ball and turns back toward the wolf. Thats two games in row, Zack. Youre paying for drinks _and_ dinner next time we go out.

Zack lets out a dramatic sigh, and looks over at the dark haired guy in a black coat with a plague mask and lantern hanging on his belt. You wanna try Grayson?

Graysons head jerks up as hes pulled out of his thoughts. Ive n-never played pool before.

Its easy, Zack says as he passes his cue over to the shorter hero. Kylie racks the balls and then gives Grayson a few pointers, like how to hold his cue and the objective of the game.

You can play Zack. Im gonna go grab a couple drinks, she says as she walks away from the table. By the time she returns, Grayson has almost totally decimated Zack. Only the eight ball and one solid is left for Grayson, while Zack has six stripes left. 

I thought you said you hadnt played pool, she says with an amused smirk over at her boyfriend. 

Thats what I thought he said, Zack retorts as Kylie sets her and Zacks drinks down on a small nearby table. You heard that too, right?

Grayson flushes a little as he sinks his last solid. Its just angles, he says quietly. 

Just angles, he says, Zack repeats in a mocking tone. How are you this nerdy? ****in _math_.

Kylie punches him in the arm. Youre just mad because you lost again, she says as Grayson finishes the game. 

Zack sighs again as he slides his arm around Kylies waist. Maybe. Possibly. I am a bit of a sore loser, Ill admit. He kisses her briefly as Keith, Maeve, and Addi walk up. 

Kylie and Zack exchange introductions with the Northsiders before Addi sees the karaoke machine and heads off to join that group. Grayson just nods at Maeve and leans up against the wall again, letting them figure out whos going to play. 

Back at the bar, Ian orders a Johnnie Walker (blue label, if its available) as Emi takes a sip of her rosé. _Im sure hell be fine with Kylie and Zack,_ she projects back. _Introducing him to all these new people would be horrible for him. Hell stay where hes comfortable._ 

Latin? Emi says, intrigued. Ill take you up in that after this glass.

At the entrance, Pinky lets in a flustered looking Seraph. He scans the room and spots Natasha and makes a beeline for her. Natasha get out her chair so that she can easier hug her husband fiancé. He gives her a quick peck on the lips and then the forehead before he lets her go and says hello to everyone else at the bar. 

Natasha orders him an Old Fashioned and calls over Pricilla to offer him a few finger foods.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _I think weve learned enough from her tonight. I do wonder what exactly Alex has managed to teach her does she share the same talent for magic has Stella does? Or has he taught something else?_ 
> 
> Cassie smiles at the two of them before getting out of her chair. I wouldnt mind talking again in the future if you wanted. You know where to find me. Im also at 5th Chapter pretty often too. She makes her way back into the kitchen, leaving John and Emi to finish their meal.


_Based on her description, and what I can sense, it sounds like a case of both/and rather than either/or  although there is no telling if Feris knew of her power, which is in its infancy and almost entirely untrained. Unless he is hiding something from Raphael, or Raphael is hiding something from me  both of which I believe to be unlikely, he does not know Cassie is a Bordreaux. Nevertheless, they are both fortunate that they were dealing with a magical line that inclines towards healing._

John looked across the table at Emi, steeling himself for the next question as he fought against simply getting lost in her presence once more.

_You paused a good bit when you were giving me the heads up about Mastroianni. Was that due to the normal concerns about a potentially jealous and insecure boyfriend learning about your wealthy heir and supermodel/superhero ex or was there something more that concerned you?

Not that that isnt enough to be going on with._ 




> *Party Time*
> Back at the bar, Ian orders a Johnnie Walker (blue label, if its available) as Emi takes a sip of her rosé. _Im sure hell be fine with Kylie and Zack,_ she projects back. _Introducing him to all these new people would be horrible for him. Hell stay where hes comfortable._


Of course, sir, Osgood replies to Ian. The house is well stocked for the evening, with top shelf for neat and other name labels for mixed. Im not as familiar with some as I might be, given the last pour I served before tonight was 1936, but I am sure I will be able to adapt.




> Latin? Emi says, intrigued. Ill take you up in that after this glass.


Deal, John replies with a twinkle in his eye. I was hoping to take up the next six slots on your dance card  if you are free, that is.

Stephen assures me that the list should serve well, for works after 2000.

_So, um_, he projected carefully, _I meant to ask earlier: Are we marking out anniversary based on our psychic date or the one on West Sides roof? It may only be a week, but it will mark a threshold your brother  in one of his little tests  set when he informed me the last guy hadnt lasted a week.

Asking for a friend, of course.
_



> At the entrance, Pinky lets in a flustered looking Seraph. He scans the room and spots Natasha and makes a beeline for her. Natasha get out her chair so that she can easier hug her husband fiancé. He gives her a quick peck on the lips and then the forehead before he lets her go and says hello to everyone else at the bar. 
> 
> Natasha orders him an Old Fashioned and calls over Pricilla to offer him a few finger foods.


Welcome to the party, Seraph, John offers evenly. I hope all is well?

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Party Time*
> Not too far away, a blonde dressed as red riding hood is destroying the big bad wolf in pool. She sinks the eight ball and turns back toward the wolf. Thats two games in row, Zack. Youre paying for drinks _and_ dinner next time we go out.
> [Sortened]
> 
> Zack sighs again as he slides his arm around Kylies waist. Maybe. Possibly. I am a bit of a sore loser, Ill admit. He kisses her briefly as Keith, Maeve, and Addi walk up. 
> 
> Kylie and Zack exchange introductions with the Northsiders before Addi sees the karaoke machine and heads off to join that group. Grayson just nods at Maeve and leans up against the wall again, letting them figure out whos going to play. 
> 
> At the entrance, Pinky lets in a flustered looking Seraph.


Keith realizes part of the mistake now having walked up to the pool tables, and as Addi makes her way to the other group. He had made her uncomfortable and regretted that but he was still glad to spend some time with Maeve as he could. Still stung though, he wasn't used to entertaining people. And there was only so much he could discuss on anime. Probably should have introduced her to Yuki first.

He grins seein' Grayson has about flattened Zack, though that would make an easy game out of the question. No game requiring angles or math would be easy around Grayson. He half expected to be entirely panicked right now, but strangely felt he could take on the world.

He turned to Maeve. "How about we take a game right fast? Give'em a minute to drink." He says with a chuckle. He really didn't want to play Kylie for the first game, or Zack with his losing streak. Keith went to rack the balls quickly before taking one of the cues. He turned to Grayson.

"Plague doctor costume is awesome dude. Where did you get the mask from?" Keith was genuinely curious. Bird masks and all, might mess with Stolas and be entertaining. He looks back at Maeve.

"Maeve, you want first break?" He asked with a smile.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_ 
*John, Bernardis* 
Emi looks measuredly up at John. _I was a little worried about your reaction. Grayson is one thing, Enzo is another._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time* 
Sure, Maeve says. You wanna just play 8 Ball? 

After Keiths answer, she breaks and takes solids. She manages to sink three balls before she scratches.

Grayson smiles a little at Keith. T-thanks. I just found it in one of the Halloween pop up shops. I thought it looked pretty good.

Back at the bar, Seraph nods to John. Yeah. I was called into a video chat with AEGIS officials, so Im a little late, he says. His hand seeks out Natashas without him noticing. Something that couldve been an email, honestly.

Harbinger shakes his head. They can all be emails.

Emi smiles over at John. I guess I can make room for you.

_I would say that our anniversary would be Sunday. One more day, then you can say that you beat Shawn._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> Sure, Maeve says. You wanna just play 8 Ball? 
> 
> After Keiths answer, she breaks and takes solids. She manages to sink three balls before she scratches.
> 
> Grayson smiles a little at Keith. T-thanks. I just found it in one of the Halloween pop up shops. I thought it looked pretty good.


Keith nods and grins. "Sounds good to me!" He says as he stands back and watches Maeve get a good three in before her scratch. Maybe she would be the one to watch out for. _Wasn't expecting that...... Dang._

He took his aim and went to hit the cue ball as Grayson responded. He smiled over at his best friend. "Would have about had me thinkin' the plague was goin' on." He said with a chuckle. He went to take his shot.

*Spoiler: Agility for pool!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *2* 1d6o6 *1*

OOC: It is not Keith's day.


Keith sighed at the scratch and moved over for Maeve to take her place. "Did you play a lot back home?" HE asked Maeve before she started concentrating on the shot.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_ 
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Emi looks measuredly up at John. _I was a little worried about your reaction. Grayson is one thing, Enzo is another._


John nodded, accepting the implied concern and his own role in creating it.

_So long as he doesnt try to tutor you in Calculus, I should be okay. Well, better at least. I think. 

Dont ask me to explain that. If I am going to burn through whatever cool cred I have built up, I would rather not go into why helping you with Calculus has a significance that even I find absurd._

He smiled. _Well see if my claims are just brave words or not if and when he arrives. So long as I keep the PTSD attacks to a minimum, I should be better than I was last night. I do promise that I will do my best and accept correction from you if you see me beginning to go too far off the rails._

He paused. _All that said, when you say Grayson is one thing and Enzo is another, is there something in particular about him that I should be paspecifically concerned about?_




> Back at the bar, Seraph nods to John. Yeah. I was called into a video chat with AEGIS officials, so Im a little late, he says. His hand seeks out Natashas without him noticing. Something that couldve been an email, honestly.
> 
> Harbinger shakes his head. They can all be emails.
> 
> Emi smiles over at John. I guess I can make room for you.
> 
> _I would say that our anniversary would be Sunday. One more day, then you can say that you beat Shawn._


_I feel up to the challenge but I will hold off on the fireworks I planned to set off in celebration until tomorrow_, John replied lightly. _Of course, Ian will just probably make a point of mentioning the guy who lasted two weeks on Monday._

He grew more serious. _Do you have the sense that the meeting Seraph had was not as low key as he is letting on? His reaching for his fiancées hand might have been the kind of instinct that I have to find your hand whenever I can but the timing seemed to matter. 

Of course, that might just be the number of secrets I  well, we  are holding of his talking._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_While he could, I doubt he would be coming over here just to tutor me in maths,_ she projects with a slight smile. She pauses for a moment, looking for the right way to answer Johns question. _Enzo is a very confident man, unlike Grayson. If he does come to Iron Station, he will be much more forward in his affections for me. However, that is assuming that he still has those feelings for me, of course. Its been around six months since we officially broke up._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Maeve takes out two more solids before she scratches. Yeah. We have a table back in Montana at the house. I would play with my brothers and cousin growing up. Two of my brothers are way older than me, so they taught me most of what I know about pool.

Another song starts up, and a lot of people seem to migrate from karaoke to the dance floor, along with Zack and Kylie. 

_He might,_ Emi replies to John with a smile as she looks over at her brother, whos still chatting up Aimee. _I know he can be irritating at times, but I do love him._ 

She glances over at Natasha and Seraph and meets the other womans eyes for just a moment before replying to John. _I dont think hes lying about the meeting. It seems to me like hes just a man who loves his wife and doesnt get to see her and spend time with her as often as he should._ 

Drake takes a seat beside Harbinger and orders a Jack and Coke from Osgood. 

The psychic finishes her glass of wine and takes Johns hand, leading him to the dance floor. Ive just checked and my dance card has exactly six spots open, Mr. Kelley.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve takes out two more solids before she scratches. Yeah. We have a table back in Montana at the house. I would play with my brothers and cousin growing up. Two of my brothers are way older than me, so they taught me most of what I know about pool.
> 
> Another song starts up, and a lot of people seem to migrate from karaoke to the dance floor, along with Zack and Kylie.


Keith watches as she continues to make quick work of him on the pool table, and smiles as she explains her history of the game. Would have been nice if he could have learned from siblings, not that he had any he knew about anyway. Guess that meant her cousin knew about her powers, but still John would want a definitive answer. At least for now he was distracted by Emi. Hopefully.

"That's pretty cool honestly. Was an only child so pretty much learned against whoever I could." He tilted his head. "How many brothers?"  He glanced over and saw Zack and Kylie leave. Grateful for that, he didn't really want to play against either. Come to think of it, he should ask Maeve if she wanted to dance after. He lined up another shot.

*Spoiler: Pool shot!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *5* 1d6o6 *3*




Keith sinks a striped ball and looks at his next available shot. "Glad I didn't make a bet on this game." Keith says with a chuckle. He lined up the next shot and winced at the scratch.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _While he could, I doubt he would be coming over here just to tutor me in maths,_ she projects with a slight smile. She pauses for a moment, looking for the right way to answer Johns question. _Enzo is a very confident man, unlike Grayson. If he does come to Iron Station, he will be much more forward in his affections for me. However, that is assuming that he still has those feelings for me, of course. Its been around six months since we officially broke up._


_That isnt a lot of time to get over a woman such as yourself_, John conceded thoughtfully. _If he lasted long enough for the two of you to be considered dating, I am assuming he will respect your wishes regarding those attempts at affection._ 

He looked back to Emi with a sparkle in his eye. _The tabloids will have a field day. The good news is that, after my experiences in London  where they are less generous than they are here, I will know to filter them.

It really was remarkable how sinister they could make me look with a careful crop and shift in the lighting.

Regardless, the important thing is for you to tell me if I get to be too oppressive or something. I wont always be able to control my feelings but I should be able to control my actions.
_



> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _He might,_ Emi replies to John with a smile as she looks over at her brother, whos still chatting up Aimee. _I know he can be irritating at times, but I do love him._


_And its a brothers prerogative to haze a sisters gentlemen suitors  although, in my family, its the look from mom rather than me that makes them quake in their boots._




> She glances over at Natasha and Seraph and meets the other womans eyes for just a moment before replying to John. _I dont think hes lying about the meeting. It seems to me like hes just a man who loves his wife and doesnt get to see her and spend time with her as often as he should._


_Speaking of secrets  how long have you known?_




> The psychic finishes her glass of wine and takes Johns hand, leading him to the dance floor. Ive just checked and my dance card has exactly six spots open, Mr. Kelley.


Then lets go cut a rug, John suggested with a sidelong glance at Manny as he set down his glass and led Emi to the dance floor as the last song came to an end. 

Mimi:, John ordered, Playlist Override  John Latin full with follow up, please.

As they moved into place, John felt a message from Clea tap out quickly from his watch.

*Spoiler: Tappity tap tap.*
Show

- .... . / -.. .- -. -.-. . / -- .. -..- / ... --- / ... --- --- -. ..--.. / --. --- --- -.. / .-.. ..- -.-. -.- --..-- / -- .- .-. -.- / - .-- --- -.-.--

Translation: The dance mix? Good luck, Mark Two!


John could sense as they moved out onto the floor that there was something in the air as helped Emi into his dance frame. Yes, he had been practicing with Stella a little bit since he and Emi had waltzed on the West Side roof and had started the list with Ricky Martins Spanish version of She Bangs, which he had  danced a set piece to when he had taken dance lessons. Nevertheless, the memory of that routine and the one practice session he and Stella had worked into the weeks schedule served him well and he led confidently. 

*Spoiler: Song #1 of the Set*
Show

Ricky Martin: She Bangs (Spanish Version) [Cha-Cha]  https://youtu.be/q5lDG9Wmc_4
Dancing at the Party 1: 1d6o6 *7* 1d6o6 *9*


But it was more than that. For a moment, as the opening accordion to Sharikas Obsession (Tango) began, it felt like the world was falling away. The rest of the partygoers faded into the background far enough for him to lose himself in the tango. Two steps in, he realized that he had made a mistake and Emi had taken his more open frame as a signal they would be dancing Argentinian style rather than Standard Ballroom. 

Swallowing hard, he chanced it.

As he stepped across with his back to her, he could feel their auras sliding into one another and entrusted himself to the dance and to their partnership. The dance turned sultry as they wove around one another on the floor, hinting at the kind of thing that had almost transpired a few nights before.  

John found himself breathing harder than the dance moves demanded of him as the song ended.

*Spoiler: Is it getting hot in here? Song #2*
Show

Sharika: Objection (Tango) [Tango]  https://youtu.be/JWn74SXsPy0
Dancing at the Party 2 (Tango): 1d6o6 *20* 1d6o6 *1*
One Bennie Spent (Cary forward to be used when she is around). *Totally* worth it.


Only at the end of the dance did it occur to him that two angels and Emis brother were watching them. I hope we didnt scandalize anyone too much, he whispered in her ear as he drew her back into his dance frame.

At least her father hadnt arrived, he considered as he blushed.

Not that he knew, anyway.

Deciding that ignorance in this case was bliss, he didnt dare look out at whoever might be looking from off of the dance floor and shifted them into place for Lady Marmalade and The Game of Love. His practice, along with the confidence he had gained from his unexpected success with the Argentinian Tango, kept him on top of his form. While not as sultry as the tango had been, there was a playfulness about their dance as they eased into enjoying themselves more fully.

*Spoiler: Songs #3 and #4*
Show

Christina Aguilera, Lil Kim, Mya, and Pink: Lady Marmalade [Cha-Cha]  https://youtu.be/RQa7SvVCdZk
Dancing at the Party 3 (Cha-Cha): 1d6o6 *10* 1d6o6 *1*

Santana: The Game of Love [Cha-Cha]  https://youtu.be/HKLnmMacEB4
Dancing at the Party 4 (Cha Cha): 1d6o6 *4* 1d6o6 *10*


He had placed the rumba at this point to slow things down a little bit with Rewrite the Stars  a decision he somewhat regretted. It wasnt that he danced badly  and it served its purpose as intended  but the combination of the faster paced Cha-Chas mingled with his nervousness over what came next. It wasnt that he danced badly, but his memory of the tango and butterflies the next dance was causing conspired to keep his mind where is should have been  on the here and the dance that was taking place now. 

*Spoiler: Song #5*
Show

Zac Efron and Zendaya: Rewrite the Stars [Rumba]  https://youtu.be/yO28Z5_Eyls
Dancing at the Party 5 (Rumba): 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *5*


He smiled a little at the comfort she had shown in wearing heels that made her a half inch or so taller than him.

I, um, slipped a slow song in at the end of the set, John confessed looking up into Emis eyes as the final words of Rewrite the Stars ended and the opening piano of Just a Kiss began. Just to give us a chance to cool down, of course, he said, drawing her a little closer to him and inwardly gloating over the eighth grade. I thought it the polite thing to do.

*Spoiler: Song #6*
Show

Lady A: Just a Kiss [Slow Dance]  https://youtu.be/v_yTphvyiPU
Dancing at the Party (Slow Dance): 1d6o6 *4* 1d6o6 *7*
Do you even need to roll? I suppose one should check to make sure one has not stepped on anyones toes.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
Emi rolls her eyes. _Dont get me started on the tabloids. Yes, I believe that Enzo will respect my wishes, but I dont think that will stop him from trying to win back my affections._ 

She smiles over at her boyfriend after she finishes her meal and takes a last drink of wine. _Ill be sure to let you know if you get to oppressive for me. Not that I think you can be oppressive._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Maeve grins. I have six brothers. Im the only girl, she says. She sink the next few balls and then the eight. It is a shame we didnt bet anything, she agrees, resting her chin on her hand as she leans against the pool table. She shivers a little as the room drops in temperature. Maybe this game?

*Spoiler: Keith, Notice- TN 4*
Show

Graysons teeth grit as he watches Emi and John dance. His nails sharpen and elongate slightly. It takes a second for him to notice and he quickly hides them by sticking them into the pockets of his coat. 


_I know a lot of secrets John,_ Emi says coyly to him. _Which one are you referring to?_

Wow, John, Emi says breathlessly as they slow down for Just a Kiss. That was How much have you been practicing? she asks as she pulls him in close. 

Around them, Zack and Kylie are still dancing, and Yuki has even pulled a reluctant Drake to the floor for a slow song after reassuring him that they could just sway and he wouldnt even need to move his feet.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> Emi rolls her eyes. _Dont get me started on the tabloids. Yes, I believe that Enzo will respect my wishes, but I dont think that will stop him from trying to win back my affections._


_I would pledge to up my game_, John offered in an attempt to sound confident, _but I feat that would only result in an alien invasion while we were trying to walk on a tropical beach somewhere._

She chose you, he reminded himself again, and did not choose him  whether he is an ultra-wealthy supermodel meta or not.




> She smiles over at her boyfriend after she finishes her meal and takes a last drink of wine. _Ill be sure to let you know if you get to oppressive for me. Not that I think you can be oppressive._


_In that case_, he bantered, _I will refrain from any focused studies concerning the transmutation of Italian supermodels into amphibians so as to remain on good behavior._ 




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _I know a lot of secrets John,_ Emi says coyly to him. _Which one are you referring to?_


_In this case, I was limiting myself to the status of Seraph and Misshis wife_, John replied carefully. _It isnt widely known  even at the base. Of course, they could all know and we are just being careful to keep it a secret from one another. I only know because I overheard part of a conversation.  

I gather you now know the latest news that she hasnt told her husband about?
_




> Wow, John, Emi says breathlessly as they slow down for Just a Kiss. That was How much have you been practicing? she asks as she pulls him in close. 
> 
> Around them, Zack and Kylie are still dancing, and Yuki has even pulled a reluctant Drake to the floor for a slow song after reassuring him that they could just sway and he wouldnt even need to move his feet.


Only a little, John conceded. Ive had less than a week. I did some planning and visualizations, though. 

Okay, so perhaps some is an understatement, he confessed, but I kept getting caught up in the thought of holding you and I would lose track of the dance I was thinking through.

John knew he should sweep the room with his eyes. Montcrieff had drilled the need for situational awareness into him so completely that he now noticed when he was not doing it rather than when he was.

But right now, the memories of Eighth Grade were being supplanted by something better as he leaned in to the heady scent of Emis hair and perfume. The tension he usually carried was melting out of his shoulders and neck under the gentle weight of her arms and hands. He could feel his smile soften into contentment.

The demons and Stones and Neo-Illuminati and Tribunal and everything else could wait for this one moment to complete. 

Pinky was watching the door, so there would be no surprises from there. Manny would have the party well in hand and moving along. 

For right now, it was just the wonderful girl from London and incredibly lucky boy getting to dance and bask in one anothers presence.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve grins. I have six brothers. Im the only girl, she says. She sink the next few balls and then the eight. It is a shame we didnt bet anything, she agrees, resting her chin on her hand as she leans against the pool table. She shivers a little as the room drops in temperature. Maybe this game?
> 
> *Spoiler: Keith, Notice- TN 4*
> Show
> 
> Graysons teeth grit as he watches Emi and John dance. His nails sharpen and elongate slightly. It takes a second for him to notice and he quickly hides them by sticking them into the pockets of his coat.


Keith raises an eyebrow and smiles a bit. He really hoped her brothers weren't like Ian. It'd be way too weird. Then again, most brothers had to be protective of their sisters. But still six?!

"Oh dang! Bet they keep things lively." He watches as she sinks the rest of the balls and finishes the game. He chuckles a bit and glances over at Grayson, noticing the chill in the air and awaiting Maeve's response.

*Spoiler: Hate this but that ya.*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *5* 1d6o6 *3*



He felt bad for his friend, seeing the woman he cared about dancing and enjoying time with someone else. Someone Keith also considered a friend. Didn't make it better or easier. His attention goes back to Maeve almost immediately. Her posture, the grin, everything. _D*** she's cute!_ He found himself thinking, and noticing her shiver a bit.  He returns the smile and leans into the table a bit.

"Sounds good to me, what do you have in mind?" He smiles, and then glances at Stolas, picking him up and placing him on a chair nearby, and taking off his jacket. He offers it to Maeve. "Didn't think they'd drop the temp like that. Here, take my jacket." He offered it with another reassuring smile.

He could probably suggest callin' Addi or another of North Side over to do a team game with Grayson as well. Or even try to get him eased into an introduction.

Keith tapped into Stolas's power to talk with Grayson.

*Spoiler: Telepathic with Grayson*
Show


_"Hey man, need us to get anything? Can grab someone else as well and do a team game if you like or see what's in the media room after she beats me down. Oh and you can respond on this channel, it's all through Stolas, my familiar."_

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

"I'm not much of an art critic..." Raphael says, looking Stella up and down, "But I like what I see."  He finishes with a smile and a wink.  

"I'll have to thank her later."  He says, smile growing wider.  

"Do you know where Chophouse is from here?" He asks.  


*Now:*

Once making his way past the door-spirit,  Raphael takes stock of the gathering and meanders his way through the gathered heroes, making an effort to at least trade names with the various provisional members and check in with his teammates. 

Unless someone traps him in a more meaningful conversation, he'll drift to the fringes of the group, watching everyone through his lowered visor. 

He thought he'd shelved his disappointment about having to leave Stella at home.  But the kernel of bile in his gut watching everyone else testified otherwise.  He was surprised at just how effectively it was souring his mood. 

When the music starts up and people start to crowd the dance floor, he scowls - hidden by his knightly visor just as ably as Nightgaunt's - and unobtrusively makes his way to the media room. 

He looks around, seeing what's available and shrugs.  He pulls the helmet off and sets it on a nearby table and pulls a blood bag out, popping the cap.  Excuse ready in hand, he paces the available games, seeking an alternative to simply making a quiet exit for the night.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John, Bernardis* 
_Very funny, John,_ Emi says as Cassie comes to give them the bill and then takes Emis card. She returns promptly and sets the card and receipt on the table. 

Thank you again, Cassie says. I hope you both have a good night.

Emi says her goodbyes and puts her card back in her purse. She writes out a generous tip and gets up from her chair. Shall we?

As they leave the restaurant, something feels off to John. Nothing demonic is pricking his senses, though. Then he realizes hes felt this presence before, just yesterday. 

Alexander Feris, dressed in a smart navy suit, is leaned up against the hood of Emis Porsche. 

_October 30th_
*Raphael, West Side Base* 
Stellas cheeks turn slightly pink as she smiles at the vampire. Thank you, bouille. Im glad you like it.

She nods. Unless you have an objection, I was going to teleport us. I dont really want to mess up my hair with a flight over, she explains as her flush grows a little deeper. 

She concentrates deeply for several seconds before chanting out a spell. Purple light envelops the two of the them and suddenly Raphael finds himself in the same alleyway where hed rescued Marie. 

Stella takes a moment to steady herself. Healing magic and summons were easy for her, but teleporting was a spell that she didnt cast often and shed forgotten just how much it tended to take out of her.

*Party Time*



> _In this case, I was limiting myself to the status of Seraph and Misshis wife, John replied carefully. It isnt widely known  even at the base. Of course, they could all know and we are just being careful to keep it a secret from one another. I only know because I overheard part of a conversation. 
> 
> I gather you now know the latest news that she hasnt told her husband about?_


_Ive known about Seraph and Natasha since just after they had paperwork filed. I met with Harbinger to help him work on one of his visions and while I had access to his mind, he accidentally let it slip. I dont believe anyone else, West or South Side, knows that theyre married._ She looks curiously at John. _You overheard a conversation? I would have assumed that they were much more careful than that._ 

_As for the latest news, its actually what I was just speaking to Natasha about. She asked me to keep it quiet and let me know that Harbinger already figured it out within two minutes of her arriving here._ 

Over at the pool tables, Maeves grin grows wider. It was always crazy at the house. Controlled chaos most of the time though. The boys usually behaved. Mom always kept them under control.

She shrugs at Keiths question as she takes his Jack and puts it over her shoulders. You lost, so Ill let you pick.

Grayson blinks hard, tearing his gaze away from John and Emi slow dancing. He takes a deep breath and the rooms temperature stops plummeting. _No, I dont need anything. Sorry about that, Keith. Im just gonna go somewhere,_ he projects back as he retreats into the media room. 

Grayson spots Raphael browsing and nods to him as he sits on the edge of the couch, taking measured breaths as he keeps his emotions under control.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John, Bernardis* 
> _Very funny, John,_ Emi says as Cassie comes to give them the bill and then takes Emis card. She returns promptly and sets the card and receipt on the table. 
> 
> Thank you again, Cassie says. I hope you both have a good night.


John decided that now was not the time to bring up the recent use of comparative transmutative spell structures to help trace folklore towards an original source in stories like the Frog Prince.




> Emi says her goodbyes and puts her card back in her purse. She writes out a generous tip and gets up from her chair. Shall we?
> 
> As they leave the restaurant, something feels off to John. Nothing demonic is pricking his senses, though. Then he realizes hes felt this presence before, just yesterday. 
> 
> Alexander Feris, dressed in a smart navy suit, is leaned up against the hood of Emis Porsche.


_Heads up_, John says as he walks through the door and holds it for Emi once outside. 

Mr. Alexander Ferris, I presume, John says as he steps forward, placing himself between the vampire and Emi and extending his hand. I am doubly grateful to see you here. I did not have a chance to properly thank you the other evening and I was also hoping to make an appointment to speak to you about some concerns for a mutual acquaintance after dinner this evening. Im John Kelley, late of London and Providence, Rhode Island. I am guessing you recognize Miss Shaw, so do not require introductions to her.

He half shrugged. By way of full disclosure, I was also hoping to get the name of your jeweler, if he or she operates publicly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

John, not being stupid despite his lack of fear, goes on hold.





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Ive known about Seraph and Natasha since just after they had paperwork filed. I met with Harbinger to help him work on one of his visions and while I had access to his mind, he accidentally let it slip. I dont believe anyone else, West or South Side, knows that theyre married._ She looks curiously at John. _You overheard a conversation? I would have assumed that they were much more careful than that._


_They, um, well_ John hemmed and hawed. _I...you see._

He glanced at Emi with a hint of a blush appearing on his cheeks.

_So its like this: When Raphael returned from the undead, I called to alert Seraph. He, um, called back a little later and I heard him getting out of their bed and a few fragments of their conversation._

_Im not sure if he felt the need to let me in on the secret because he wanted to explain why he wasnt available to take my call or because of something involving the Commandments, but he let me know when I met him on the roof after hegot back before we started discussing the state of Iron Station and associated matters. Demons and the like._

And why he was surprised Mr. Shaw was allowing me to date you, John recalled to himself.

_I promised to keep it quiet._




> _As for the latest news, its actually what I was just speaking to Natasha about. She asked me to keep it quiet and let me know that Harbinger already figured it out within two minutes of her arriving here._


_Yes_, John agreed. _Her aura is beginning to show. Im glad they were far enough away that their conversation wasnt overheard. Well, overheard by anyone else, I suppose._

----------


## HIDA

> Once making his way past the door-spirit,  Raphael takes stock of the gathering and meanders his way through the gathered heroes, making an effort to at least trade names with the various provisional members and check in with his teammates. 
> 
> Unless someone traps him in a more meaningful conversation, he'll drift to the fringes of the group, watching everyone through his lowered visor. 
> 
> He thought he'd shelved his disappointment about having to leave Stella at home.  But the kernel of bile in his gut watching everyone else testified otherwise.  He was surprised at just how effectively it was souring his mood. 
> 
> When the music starts up and people start to crowd the dance floor, he scowls - hidden by his knightly visor just as ably as Nightgaunt's - and unobtrusively makes his way to the media room. 
> 
> He looks around, seeing what's available and shrugs.  He pulls the helmet off and sets it on a nearby table and pulls a blood bag out, popping the cap.  Excuse ready in hand, he paces the available games, seeking an alternative to simply making a quiet exit for the night.





> *Party Time*
> 
> Grayson blinks hard, tearing his gaze away from John and Emi slow dancing. He takes a deep breath and the rooms temperature stops plummeting. _No, I dont need anything. Sorry about that, Keith. Im just gonna go somewhere,_ he projects back as he retreats into the media room. 
> 
> Grayson spots Raphael browsing and nods to him as he sits on the edge of the couch, taking measured breaths as he keeps his emotions under control.


"Good Evening Ser knight, Good Doctor." Manny says entering the Media Room and spotting the partygoers. He sits down at the Projection Table, setting a glass of scotch down before reclining back into the chair.  

"Blessed be. it's perfectly cool in here. It's a little warm out towards the kitchen. Either of you partake?" Manny says opening up the Humidor and presenting a cigar. 

 "Some of the finest available." he says with a grin.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*
The vampire stands as John and Emi leave the restaurant. A pleasure, he says as he shakes Johns hand. Think nothing of dinner last night. Friends of Mr. Rothmyer are always welcome at 5th Chapter. He then nods politely to Emi. I would be surprised if one hadnt heard of the exploits of Siren or Ms. Emilia Shaw. Im honored to make your acquaintance.

A pleasure as well, Mr. Feris, Emi replies. 

*Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
Show

While she speaks confidently, John can tell that shes nervous 


Feris attention returns to John. Its a pretty piece, is it not? I commissioned it from Judy Lambrouge, and added a few embellishments myself. Those embellishments are why Im here tonight. I felt something disturb the wards. After Mr. Rothmyers call today, I assumed that it was you, but I thought Id check, just to be sure. You said you had concerns about her?

*Spoiler: Smarts TN 6*
Show

John recognizes Judy Lambrouges name from some of his research into jewelry. Shes the top custom jewelry maker in Iron Station and owns Lambrouge, a luxury jewelry store in the center of downtown.


_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Emis cheeks grow a little pink as they continue to dance. _I see. Well, while both of your explanations could be true, he could just have wanted to let someone else in on the secret. Its been just over four months now that theyve been married. He trusts you, John. I think he feels a certain kinship with you because you use Angelic magic and can speak a language that only his family and a few others know. That, and youve been a valuable asset to his team since youve arrived. He also trusts my fathers judgment of you._ 

_I can feel just the smallest spark of consciousness from within her,_ Emi says. _I wonder how long it will take Seraph to notice. Or when Natasha will tell him._ 

In the media room, Grayson barely glances up at Manny before he shakes his head. I d-dont s-smoke.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Over at the pool tables, Maeves grin grows wider. It was always crazy at the house. Controlled chaos most of the time though. The boys usually behaved. Mom always kept them under control.
> 
> She shrugs at Keiths question as she takes his Jack and puts it over her shoulders. You lost, so Ill let you pick.
> 
> Grayson blinks hard, tearing his gaze away from John and Emi slow dancing. He takes a deep breath and the rooms temperature stops plummeting. _No, I dont need anything. Sorry about that, Keith. Im just gonna go somewhere,_ he projects back as he retreats into the media room.


Just before Grayson leaves, Keith sends him one more telepathic message while he can. _No need to apologize to me brother. I'm sorry about how the evening has gone...._ Inwardly outside of the communication, Keith sighed. He really felt like he had let his friend down and nothing would make that right. Didn't help he was still reeling from everything else today. His attention turned back to Maeve.

He chuckled a bit at her response. "I don't doubt it! Chaos I get though, some cousins were a bit rowdy and held up the chaos." He'd probably meet her cousin at some point anyway with how much West Side shows up in the news.

At her letting him make the decision of the bet, Keith thought for a moment. Her number? Nah too obvious and he could ask about that at any time and it would not feel forced. A dance? Could just ask for that too. As busy as Coldfront kept North Side, it was fairly unlikely he'd really spend time with her again for the most part, best to make the most of it all.

What would Manny do? Keith had no idea, and he was already being a terrible friend to begin with. Not what Manny would do. What would John do? Easy, trip to Ireland in the middle of the week and do something entirely over the top in a panic. Not helpful for now.

Stolas chuckled in Keith's mind. _"Why not just make it a win-win? Get her number even though it is the most obvious?"_

_Stolas, you know that I can't just come out and....._

_"Young Master!"_ Stolas semi raised his voice. _"You must learn from past mistakes and take action! Women would prefer a man who makes a move and goes forward rather than someone that stands back! Have you learned nothing from John's example? Besides, isn't this the 'Infamous Anne Bonney' that you would need to be straightforward with?"_ He ended it with a laugh.

Stolas was right. He usually was even in the short time Keith had known him but he couldn't argue it. _Thank you, Stolas._ He had an image of the bird bowing in his mind.

This is a tough one. How about, if I win, I get your phone number. If you win, I give you my number. Nerves were getting to him. He could really use that drink from Sylvia now.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John*
> The vampire stands as John and Emi leave the restaurant. A pleasure, he says as he shakes Johns hand. Think nothing of dinner last night. Friends of Mr. Rothmyer are always welcome at 5th Chapter. He then nods politely to Emi. I would be surprised if one hadnt heard of the exploits of Siren or Ms. Emilia Shaw. Im honored to make your acquaintance.
> 
> A pleasure as well, Mr. Feris, Emi replies. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Notice TN 8*
> Show
> 
> While she speaks confidently, John can tell that shes nervous


*Spoiler: Notice Roll for Emis Nerves*
Show

Notice Roll for Emis Nerves: 1d10o10+4 *6* 1d6o6+4 *8*


_There is nothing to worry about, Emi_, John offered reassuringly. _If this were a difficult moment, things would feel very different._ 




> Feris attention returns to John. Its a pretty piece, is it not? I commissioned it from Judy Lambrouge, and added a few embellishments myself. Those embellishments are why Im here tonight. I felt something disturb the wards. After Mr. Rothmyers call today, I assumed that it was you, but I thought Id check, just to be sure. You said you had concerns about her?
> 
> *Spoiler: Smarts TN 6*
> Show
> 
> John recognizes Judy Lambrouges name from some of his research into jewelry. Shes the top custom jewelry maker in Iron Station and owns Lambrouge, a luxury jewelry store in the center of downtown.


*Spoiler: Rolling Rolling Rolling*
Show

1d10o10+4 6 1d6o6+4 6


That was likely my inadvertent doing, John confessed. It was a combination of an interest in the piece and determining if she had any latent magical talent. Given her parentage, it will come as no surprise that she does. I am assuming that is a path you will be assisting her with?

As to my concern, John continued after Feris responded, I have two remaining. Some are out of personal curiosity while the more important is a pressing, professional concern. The personal, apart from indulging in a shared investigation with Miss Shaw, is the question of what it was that so spooked Miss Woods biological father to swerve off of the road all of those years ago and what path led her to be adopted by the woods and why her biological mother visited 5th Chapter. While I would like to know those things, I do not need to know them  unless, of course, they are connected to our professional concern, which is the primary reason for this investigation.

John looked down for a moment.

I concede, Mr. Feris, that her arrival in Iron Station at this time could be a coincidence. 

He looked up and met Feris eyes. But that would require me to believe that I just so happened to be at 5th Chapter to notice the family resemblance the night that she and her sister just so happened to meet the night their companions of a specific community just so happened to have a meeting after both companions rescued them from external threats which, in your case, was because you just so happened to be passing by an open window that her assailant just so happened to forget to close in an instance when keeping any sounds from escaping to alert someone would have been prudent after she just so happened to choose Iron Station to move to instead of the closer Aeon City or Chicago when she wanted to get out of her small town so that it just so happened that she arrived just before her biological family got caught in the crosshairs of a demonic incursion.

John paused.

As I said: It could be a coincidence, he repeated as he fished a card out of his pocket and offered it to Feris. But it doesnt sound like it. While Mr. Rothmyer is a more prudent means of communicating with me, I wanted to offer you my contact information  in case of emergency.

It would be unsafe, I suspect, if her true parentage were to become known to the demons.

All that said, I will have to make a point of visiting Ms. Lambrouges shop. Ive been looking into some jewelers of late but it is good to know of one that produces that level of craftsmanship.   




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Emis cheeks grow a little pink as they continue to dance. _I see. Well, while both of your explanations could be true, he could just have wanted to let someone else in on the secret. Its been just over four months now that theyve been married. He trusts you, John. I think he feels a certain kinship with you because you use Angelic magic and can speak a language that only his family and a few others know. That, and youve been a valuable asset to his team since youve arrived. He also trusts my fathers judgment of you._


_All those years of CCD and Doctor Dees own reverence have left me a little too in awe of working with angels to have considered that, I suspect_, John confessed. _I am flattered and honored by the thought that he and your father might have some respect for me. I hope I can maintain it._




> _I can feel just the smallest spark of consciousness from within her,_ Emi says. _I wonder how long it will take Seraph to notice. Or when Natasha will tell him._


_Im a little unskilled in this kind of thing. Who would organize the shower for them? Is that the kind of thing you and I would take on or would it be inappropriate for me to be involved?_

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*



> That was likely my inadvertent doing, John confessed. It was a combination of an interest in the piece and determining if she had any latent magical talent. Given her parentage, it will come as no surprise that she does. I am assuming that is a path you will be assisting her with?


I will help her as much as I can, Feris replies. I have taught her a few runes that I thought would help her to get started. I will need to find her a tutor, however. Im not as well versed in human magic.




> He looked up and met Feris eyes. But that would require me to believe that I just so happened to be at 5th Chapter to notice the family resemblance the night that she and her sister just so happened to meet the night their companions of a specific community just so happened to have a meeting after both companions rescued them from external threats which, in your case, was because you just so happened to be passing by an open window that her assailant just so happened to forget to close in an instance when keeping any sounds from escaping to alert someone would have been prudent after she just so happened to choose Iron Station to move to instead of the closer Aeon City or Chicago when she wanted to get out of her small town so that it just so happened that she arrived just before her biological family got caught in the crosshairs of a demonic incursion.


Feris expression darkens. It sounds to me like you think that I could have had a hand in orchestrating the rape of a woman, he not quite hisses. Be careful what you imply, Mr. Kelley. I was not just passing by. I smelled her blood from my office at 5th Chapter and tracked it to a 16th floor apartment.

She was bound and gagged. No one would have heard her. No one was coming to save her if I hadnt intervened. She was on the brink of death when I brought her back. If someone was arranging all of this, they made a serious mistake that almost cost Cassie her life.

He closes his eyes for a moment, realizing that hes showing more emotion than he should. I apologize. What I said was uncalled for. It has been over a century since I found myself involved with a mortal.

_OOC: Because I forgot to do this last post: Feris gains Influence over John_

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
At Keiths offer, Maeve stops and looks at him, then smiles coyly. Youre on, Keith. Go ahead and break.

_It would probably be her sister and mother who throw a shower for her,_ Emi replies. _I would expect that we would be invited though. We should probably starting thinking of a gift for them for the wedding and the baby._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> At Keiths offer, Maeve stops and looks at him, then smiles coyly. Youre on, Keith. Go ahead and break.


Keith stops completely and for a moment is caught in a state of existential dread. Had he said the wrong thing? Was he _WAY_ too forward? How badly did he just....... and she's smiling.

He returned the smile and nodded. "The game is afoot then!"

Keith lined up his shot to break.

*Spoiler: He shoots, and solids!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *4* 1d6o6 *5*



Keith breaks even sinking one solid before he scratches the next shot.

"You're up, Maeve." He said with a chuckle expecting to be swept away.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John*
> Feris expression darkens. It sounds to me like you think that I could have had a hand in orchestrating the rape of a woman, he not quite hisses. Be careful what you imply, Mr. Kelley. I was not just passing by. I smelled her blood from my office at 5th Chapter and tracked it to a 16th floor apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> He closes his eyes for a moment, realizing that hes showing more emotion than he should. I apologize. What I said was uncalled for. It has been over a century since I found myself involved with a mortal.
> 
> _OOC: Because I forgot to do this last post: Feris gains Influence over John_


No, Mister Feris. It appears that I am the one who should be apologizing if you understood that to be my meaning. My point  at least the one I was trying to make  is that you and I and others have been drawn into whatever vortex is centering on this city and pulling in those we care about. And we are now being moved about to be in the correct place like pieces on a game board.

There are precious few powers that I would trust with that kind of authority and those powers only intervene when things are at their most dire. I would guess that you would be no less pleased at the thought of other powers maneuvering you about than I am. 

I have nothing but praise and gratitude for your intervention  not that you need either from me. My concern is what caused her to choose Iron Station and the implications of that choice  reassembling her living family in one place, for example. And it unnerves me that she and her sister found their way to 5th Chapter at the same time, given the threat to all members of her family.

It is as if something recognized it needed a replacement for her sister, should some circumstance change. That is the kind of threat to her I fear and wanted to warn you of. 

John glanced around, renewing and reassessing his situational awareness. There is more to this than I feel comfortable about revealing to you in so public a place. Nevertheless, I am sorry that I upset you with my lack of clarity.




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _It would probably be her sister and mother who throw a shower for her,_ Emi replies. _I would expect that we would be invited though. We should probably starting thinking of a gift for them for the wedding and the baby._


_I hope they let us know where they are registered,_ John replies. _Given what resources we have available to us, I suppose we should think more broadly than that._ 

John glanced at Emi. _I. I should think more broadly and, while I am at it, should not presume we will be getting them a gift from the two of us.  _

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*
As John glances around he notices another couple leaving Bernardis walks past them. Their eyes completely skip over the three of them, like theyre not even there. 

Feris nods at Johns apology and spends a moment digesting the implications of what been said. We can talk freely in my office at 5th Chapter, if the two of you are open to continuing our conversation. I will escort Cassie home and meet you there.

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Maeve sinks three stripes before she scratches. She comes around the table and gives Keith his coat back. Hey, I meant to ask a little earlier, but is your friend okay? He wasnt looking so good and he just kinda left. He was what was causing the cold, wasnt he? Im pretty sure I could feel it coming from him, at least.

As Just A Kiss ends, Emi looks curiously at John. _Why would we not get them something together? While I agree we can think outside the registry, its traditional for a couple to give one gift. However, if you want to do something yourself, I dont mind._ 

Back at the entrance, Pinky lets in Eidolon. Hes dressed in a light gray blazer, white dress shirt, and jeans. He makes his way over to the bar and greets the other adults there before introducing himself to Aimee.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve sinks three stripes before she scratches. She comes around the table and gives Keith his coat back. Hey, I meant to ask a little earlier, but is your friend okay? He wasnt looking so good and he just kinda left. He was what was causing the cold, wasnt he? Im pretty sure I could feel it coming from him, at least.


Keith whistles seeing just how badly he's getting beaten. He expected it being so out of practice, but he was still going to try. As Maeve hands him his coat back, he places it on the back of the chair Stolas is on, and looks back over to the dance floor then where Grayson had been. He hadn't responded to the last telepathic message, so he figured he really screwed up.

Keith sighs and nods. "He's.... having a bit of a difficult time right now with a teammate from my new team and one still at East Side. Difficult may not be the right word but, he's got a bit of a broken heart. Didn't make a move to the girl he likes before someone else swopped in. Also doesn't do too well around big groups so I'm bettin' he went to the media room." Keith turns to Maeve and smiles. "When his emotions get the better of him, some of his powers start comin' out, like the cold."

Keith looked over at Stolas and sighed again. He couldn't keep that from her. "I had a psychic conversation with him to make sure he was alright. He needed some air to get his emotions sorted. My familiar lets me do that kinda thing so it's still relatively new to me. I don't even know exactly how far the range is. Which, and I'm sorry for not introducing him earlier but the raven that's been with me is my familiar. His name is Stolas."

Stolas repeats the title line for the costume. "Nevermore."

Keith shakes his head and huffs a laugh. "He's usually more talkative. Stolas I mean." Keith smiles a he looks at Maeve. "But he's okay for the most part. Told him I'd come and check on him after our game." Keith looks over at the dance floor again.

Keith shakes his head and runs his free hand through his hair. "Sayin' it all now, feel like a slightly terrible friend. He takes a deep breath before returning his focus to Maeve. His rival is also the closest I have to a real friend over at West Side so it all gets super complicated fast.

Keith has a bit of a sheepish look on his face, mostly disappointed in himself. I am sorry for not introducing Stolas earlier.

Keith waits for her responses before lining up his next shot.

*Spoiler: He shoots!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *4* 1d6o6 *9*
OOC: Hell take the shot after the conversation, just getting the roll out of the way.



Keith pockets three more solids before he scratches again.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John*
> As John glances around he notices another couple leaving Bernardis walks past them. Their eyes completely skip over the three of them, like theyre not even there. 
> 
> Feris nods at Johns apology and spends a moment digesting the implications of what been said. We can talk freely in my office at 5th Chapter, if the two of you are open to continuing our conversation. I will escort Cassie home and meet you there.


Would you mind if we asked Mr. Rothmyer to join us? John asked. He may be able to speak more freely about some of the matters we will be discussing than I.

_Are you up for this, Emi?_ John asked gently. _I can meet with him alone, if need be or if you are facing a deadline or curfew limit I am unaware of.
_




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> As Just A Kiss ends, Emi looks curiously at John. _Why would we not get them something together? While I agree we can think outside the registry, its traditional for a couple to give one gift. However, if you want to do something yourself, I dont mind._


_Is it?_ John asked as he felt a message coming in from Clea. _These will be the first showers I have attended. Kate and Mom have been invited to some recently but I have never had an occasion to attend one and I didnt know what the done thing was._

*Spoiler: News Alert from Clea*
Show

.--. .- .-. - .. -.-. ..- .-.. .- .-. / ..-. .-. .. . -. -.. .-..-. ... / ..-. .- - .... . .-. / .. -. -.-. --- -- .. -. --. .-.-.-

Particular Friends Father incoming.


_Oh, you probably already know this, but your father is arriving. Id be self congratulatory about his missing our tango if it werent for the fact he can get an instant replay from almost everyone here.

Did you want to say hello to him first or did you want to mingle a little after we get something else to drink?
_




> Back at the entrance, Pinky lets in Eidolon. Hes dressed in a light gray blazer, white dress shirt, and jeans. He makes his way over to the bar and greets the other adults there before introducing himself to Aimee.

----------


## big teej

*Date Night:*

Raphael gently takes Stella's arm after they teleport.  "Are you okay?  Keeping your hair but looking like you've run a hundred yard dash doesn't seem like a good trade to me."  He says with a smile. 

Once Stella's sorted herself out, he'll escort her to Chophouse and inform the MaÃ®tre d' of his reservation. 


*Party Time:*

Raphael offers Manny an exaggerated shrug to make sure it shows through the armor.  "Sorry, Can't say I've ever seen the appeal or had the desire to experiment.  But don't hold off on my account."  

_Maybe John's if this isn't a non-smoking venue, but not mine._

"I gather this is more your usual environment--"  The vampire gestures at the main hall with the rest of the party-goers --"Than a refurb warehouse?  How are you finding Iron Station?" 

As an afterthought, Raphael turns his gaze on Grayson and says.  "I'm not sure distance from the kitchen's why it's so cool in here."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_ 
*John* 
I would not be opposed to Mr. Rothmyers presence, Feris replies. He fixes his cuff links and nods to Emi and John. Cassie should be leaving soon.

The vampire crosses the lot to a black Mercedes SUV  and climbs into the back seat. The SUV rolls over to park at the curb to wait. 

Emi gets into the drivers seat of her Porsche. _No, Im fine. He startled me is all. I cant sense him. Its kind of like demons. Theres just a feeling of nothingness that comes from them, psychically. My powers, other than my limited telekinesis are useless against him._ 

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse* 
Ill be fine in moment, Stella assures him. Just a little dizzy is all.

The maître d' recognizes Raphael and looks at his change in attire approvingly. Right this way, Mr. Rothmyer, he says as he leads them up the stairs to the half rooftop dining space. 

Stella looks out, enjoying the view of the city before her gaze returns to Raphael. Im surprised you managed to get a reservation here. I thought the wait list was at least a month long.

*Party Time*
Maeve lets out a low whistle. I saw him watching Emilia Shaw dance. The guy sets his bar high. I guess my thought is that he shouldve asked while he could. Shes gotta have a ton of people that want to date her, right? Seems like he has it bad too.

I dont think youre a bad friend for checking on him and then giving him space, she says, leaning on the pool table. What else are you supposed to do? Especially if hes as introverted as you say.

Maeve looks curiously at the raven before smiling briefly. Nice to meet you, Stolas. Sorry, I guess I kinda thought you were just part of his costume.

She quirks an eyebrow at Keith as he sinks three balls. You were holding out on me, hmm? She sinks one stripe, but gets a bad bounce from her next shot, causing her to scratch.

In the media room, Graysons gaze pops up for a moment before returning to his knees. He takes another breath and the air gets slightly more chilly. 

Out on the dance floor, Emi starts to lead John back over to the bar. _If she does have a shower, it wont be for quite a while. Usually theyre held in the mothers third trimester. We have time to work out the details._ 

Eidolon turns his attention away from Aimee and Ian as Emi and John approach the bar. Good evening, Mr. Kelley, he says with an incline of his head. In his right hand is a glass of amber liquid and a sphere of ice. 

*Spoiler: Meanwhile*
Show

The demon slowly opens his eyes. Blinks at the ceiling. For once, hes comfortable almost enough to forget the body he was trapped in. That his magic was stunted from the botched summoning. That he still had that insufferable soul stuck with him. 

He feels a weight on one side of his chest and across his stomach that shifts slightly. _Ah,_ he thinks as he glances down and sees a head of long brunette hair, _the intern._ He couldnt even remember her name, even though shed been here several times. 

It hadnt been hard to convince her to come back to his apartment. A look through this bodys memories told him that shed been interested in pursuing him for the last few months, since shed started at Innovatech. A charming smile and a suggestion was all it took. 

It surprised him that hed been able to fall asleep with her here. _I suppose I have been pushing this body. I need to remember that it needs rest more often than I do._ A demon only really needed to sleep every few days, for a few hours at a time unless they needed to heal. It was difficult to remember that humans required rest each night. Though he could bolster it with magic, his body was still a human. 

Such restrictions were worth the discomfort though. Even an Erelim would have a hard time sensing him, though he was a 2nd plane Greater Demon. 

He takes a breath and lays there a moment longer, enjoying the feel of her skin against his, before he extracts himself from her embrace. She rolls over with a mumble as he crosses the room and pulls out a new pair of boxer briefs from his dresser. 

Funny how his body went through the motions without him even thinking about it. 

Carefully closing the door to the bedroom, he crosses the apartment to the balcony. He steps out, savoring the feel of the cooler night air as he looks down onto the city streets from the 20th floor. The demon lets the illusion spell hed been holding drop, revealing the tattooed runes that covered his arms, back, and legs. 

He senses a presence above, but ignores it for the time being as he leans against the railing. It was a contracted demon, thinking he had the drop on him. They had yet to meet in person, on this plane, but he easily recognized his magical signature. 

Several cars pass on the street below before he says, Good evening, Jarek.

The presence shifts on the roof before a demon with deep plum colored skin drops down into the balcony. _Prince_ Jerek, the other demon corrects as he straightens to his full height. His barbed tail flicks his displeasure as his red eyes narrow. You forget your place, _Siizha_.

Im not required to address an _Extat_ in any manner, he replies with a condescending smile the other demon bares his teeth at. Surely youve heard that House Vaskiina-ros has fallen? Urvaan-et has claimed it. _My_ House.

Your former House, Jerek growls. He curses quietly before continuing. Id heard, but I didnt believe it. The demon breaks eye contact for a moment as he gets control of his emotions and paces at the end of the balcony. Ive sought you out on behalf of my mistress. She is requesting an in person meeting with you, at your convenience, of course.

Is that so? he asks with a raised eyebrow. 

Jerek nods. He forces the next part out through his teeth. She also wishes to extend her sincerest apologies to you. It was not in her plans to summon you in such a manner. A few of her followers acted on their own, without her permission.

He considers the apology and extended invitation for a moment, making Jereks tail lash again. Finally, he says, Ill be available tomorrow after 3:30. Where would she like to meet?

She can set up a private room at Code Black. Ill have Razil contact Delas with additional information once everything is in place, Jerek says. His eyes flick up to look through the sliding glass door into the kitchen. It seems your pet is awake.

He looks over his shoulder and sees the pretty brunette intern standing open mouthed in front of the sink. Her gaze is locked on Jerek, who smiles widely at her, displaying his fangs. 

Runes flash on the demons skin as he casts a spell to contain her scream. He swallows his sigh of disappointment, unwilling to show such an emotion in front of Jerek. He had liked her her prowess in bed, at least. If he couldnt erase her memory, hed need to dispose of her. 

Jerek turns his twisted smile to the other demon. Such a waste of a good pet, he says as reality fractures behind him. He steps through leaving the other demon alone on the balcony. 

_A waste indeed._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve lets out a low whistle. I saw him watching Emilia Shaw dance. The guy sets his bar high. I guess my thought is that he shouldve asked while he could. Shes gotta have a ton of people that want to date her, right? Seems like he has it bad too.
> 
> I dont think youre a bad friend for checking on him and then giving him space, she says, leaning on the pool table. What else are you supposed to do? Especially if hes as introverted as you say.
> 
> Maeve looks curiously at the raven before smiling briefly. Nice to meet you, Stolas. Sorry, I guess I kinda thought you were just part of his costume.
> 
> She quirks an eyebrow at Keith as he sinks three balls. You were holding out on me, hmm? She sinks one stripe, but gets a bad bounce from her next shot, causing her to scratch.


Keith raises an eyebrow and then smiles looking at Maeve and nods. "Yeah, his crush is Emilia. And he should have, but just couldn't get the nerve up. He was workin' on somethin' for her though. Soon as John there met her, he did everything to talk to her. They both got it bad."

He smiles again and looks a lot less down on himself about the thoughts he had earlier at Maeve's reassurance. She probably had no idea ho much that would help and mean to him either. "Thank you, Maeve. That.... that means a lot and helps. Did offer to set up a team game if he was up for it, try to get someone he's comfortable with or just as shy so it evens out."

Stolas chirps up and nods at Maeve, speaking into both their minds. _"A pleasure to meet you as well, Maeve. I've never been to a party before so the costume was helpful in seeing it all."_

Keith chuckles a bit as Maeve comments on him holding out of her. "Only a little, I swear." He says with a coy smile.

He lines up his next shot and shoots.

*Spoiler: NO WHAMMY!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *7* 1d6o6 *4*



Keith sinks the next two solids before getting a bad bounce as well. "So close." Keith moves to the side as Maeve takes her place.

"Have you had a good time so far?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_ 
> *John* 
> Emi gets into the drivers seat of her Porsche. _No, Im fine. He startled me is all. I cant sense him. Its kind of like demons. Theres just a feeling of nothingness that comes from them, psychically. My powers, other than my limited telekinesis are useless against him._


_Im glad to hear it_, John replied as he fished out his phone. _While I am not worried about Mr. Feris, I do wonder if Raphael might want to kill me after I get in touch with him.

Well, that and it means I get to spend more time with you  even if we are returning to vampiric neutral ground. Our average for normal-ish dates isnt good._

_Oh_, he added gently as he reached for her hand, _and your greatest power is your mind  not your telepathy._ 

*Spoiler: Text to Raphael*
Show

Things have moved quickly. Emi and I are about to visit 5th Chapter again to brief Feris on things. I asked if you could join us, if you are available. I wanted you to be the one to decide how specific we got with the Bordreaux family. 

He needs to know something. Cassie just chose Iron Station (and not the closer Chicago or Aeon City) to relocate to without a support network or real plan other that getting out of her small town. I want him to know enough to be able to keep her safe. 





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Out on the dance floor, Emi starts to lead John back over to the bar. _If she does have a shower, it wont be for quite a while. Usually theyre held in the mothers third trimester. We have time to work out the details._ 
> 
> Eidolon turns his attention away from Aimee and Ian as Emi and John approach the bar. Good evening, Mr. Kelley, he says with an incline of his head. In his right hand is a glass of amber liquid and a sphere of ice.


Good evening, Mr. Shaw, John replies earnestly, taking more than the usual comfort in the fact he was holding Emis hand. 

Im glad you could make it to our event, he said, smiling at the barkeep. I trust Osgood was able to find something to your taste?

Have you met Manny  my co-host  yet? Hes fond of circulating at these events so he may be engaged elsewhere but I did want to present him to you before the evening is out.

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time:*
> 
> Raphael offers Manny an exaggerated shrug to make sure it shows through the armor.  "Sorry, Can't say I've ever seen the appeal or had the desire to experiment.  But don't hold off on my account."  
> 
> _Maybe John's if this isn't a non-smoking venue, but not mine._
> 
> "I gather this is more your usual environment--"  The vampire gestures at the main hall with the rest of the party-goers --"Than a refurb warehouse?  How are you finding Iron Station?" 
> 
> As an afterthought, Raphael turns his gaze on Grayson and says.  "I'm not sure distance from the kitchen's why it's so cool in here."


"No worries, mate. A little cold never bothered me." Manny says, gracefully landing on the chaise lounge beside the couch. He uses his thumb and middle finger like an arc lighter to light the end of the cigar to start the burn. 

"Iron Station's nice enough." Manny says, taking a couple of puffs. "A little slow-paced for me. But I'll be the first to admit it has a... certain charm to it. And there's something to be said for that."

"What about you blokes? Either of you ever been across the pond? I'd definitely recommend it if your given the chance "

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John*
Emi smiles appreciatively over at John and squeezes his hand. _Thank you John. Im just very used to at least being able to get a sense of someone, even if I cant read their thoughts. Its just a little unnerving._ 

She starts the car and pulls out onto the road, heading to 5th Chapter. 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Maeve glances curiously over at Keith. What was he working on for her? Ya know, before she got swept off her feet by mister master tango-er over there? She laughs a little. It was kinda like watching _Dancing With the Stars_. I wish I was half as good as them.

She sinks two more stripes, but messes up her last shot, putting the cue ball in a pocket. 

Dont mention it, she says after he thanks her. One of my brothers is kinda like him. Quiet type, real shy. Thats just what Id do for him.

Her smile at Stolas grows a little wider as he speaks to her. Oh, you can like actually talk. I wasnt sure. I knew ravens were smart, but youre on a whole other level.

She returns her attention to Keith. I cant complain so far. I didnt think Id be giving a guy my number tonight, so thats a plus. Its been nice getting out of the base and not being on patrol, or at school. She looks back over at the dance floor, where the rest of her team is. They all seem to be having a good time too, which makes me happy.

At the bar, Eidolon nods. Its been a while since I was out just for a social occasion.

Theyre slumming it tonight with the Blue Label, Harbinger says with a smirk at Eidolon and Ian. 

Ill admit my taste is expensive, Eidolon says as he takes a sip. This is a perfectly adequate whiskey, however.

The elder angels smirk widens a little, but he lets it drop, much to Seraphs relief. 

I havent yet met Manny, Eidolon replies. I saw James, Nolan, and Tasha and thought I should say hello.

_I also know that my presence will make several of the provisional heroes here nervous,_ Eidolon projects to John. _It is a party for all of you, and I would prefer to keep the atmosphere as it is as long as possible before they notice that Ive arrived._ 

*Spoiler: A Meanwhile for Grayson* 
Show

Inside his head, the dragon rages. 

Grayson cant help but keep replaying what hed just seen, over and over. It was just something else that he couldnt compete with. He knew how much Emi loved to dance shed even tried to teach him once or twice, but hed only made it a few steps in before his anxiety overcame him. Holding her that close, having her hand in his, her scent, her heartbeat, was just too much. 

But John John was confident. He had led Emi expertly for most of the dances, only faltering a few times. 

The dragon snarls. _Why are you so weak, boy? She is yours. Walk over there and take her._ 

He suppresses a wince as the dragon claws into his brain again. _Thats not how it works. Theyre dating now. I cant just_

_You cant is why he has taken your place by her side,_ the dragon retorts. _If you had listened to me, we would not feel this way. Youre a miserable shadow of a man. She was yours, and you could not summon the courage to even take her hand._

Grayson tightens down on his emotions, trying to contain the furious dragon within. The stink of burning tobacco stings his sensitive nose. He tolerates it as long as possible before moving, knowing that Manny and the guy in the suit of armor were sure to disparage him for it. As much as he wanted to leave the room, Emi and John were out there somewhere, along with almost the entirety of the provisional teams of Iron Station. This room was safest. 

The dragon bites and tears at his control, punishing him for his weakness. 

Grayson fights to keep from breathing out more freezing air, staring down at his knees to focus. _Stop. Please. Youre not making it any better. No matter how mad at me you get, it doesnt change whats happened._ 

_Take initiative, and I will stop,_ the dragon says flatly. The pain in Graysons head subsides slightly as the dragon relaxes his claws. 

_I gave her the music,_ he reminds the dragon. 

_You did not. You let her find it after slipping it under her door, after I pushed you to give it to her. You will need to do more than that to win her back._ 

Grayson falters, about to say I cant again, and risking the dragons anger once more. He sighs inwardly, closing his eyes. The dragon was right, of course. He was a pathetic excuse for a man. All hed needed to do was say something anything before John showed up. Emi was waiting on him to make the move. To find his courage deep down and do something about his feelings. But hed been afraid of ruining what they had. Now she was gone. 

_No!_ the dragon snarls. His tail lashes, and he breathes out a cloud of ice before settling again. _We just need a new plan. Maybe one that involves eating him._ 

_You know we cant do that,_ Grayson says. _It would cause her pain._

The dragon grumbles, but agrees. _Think, boy. Youre smart by human standards. Its one of the reasons shes fond of you._ 

_Ill think about it,_ Grayson replies.

_Youre lying,_ the dragon growls, digging a single claw into him. 

Grayson suppresses another wince. _Yeah._ 


In the media room, Grayson lets out a small cough as Manny puffs on his cigar. N-no. Ive only b-been here a-and Arizon-zona, he replies. He endures the smoke for a few moments longer before he apologizes and moves to the far side of the couch, as far away as he can get without leaving the room.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve glances curiously over at Keith. What was he working on for her? Ya know, before she got swept off her feet by mister master tango-er over there? She laughs a little. It was kinda like watching _Dancing With the Stars_. I wish I was half as good as them.
> 
> She sinks two more stripes, but messes up her last shot, putting the cue ball in a pocket. 
> 
> Dont mention it, she says after he thanks her. One of my brothers is kinda like him. Quiet type, real shy. Thats just what Id do for him.
> 
> Her smile at Stolas grows a little wider as he speaks to her. Oh, you can like actually talk. I wasnt sure. I knew ravens were smart, but youre on a whole other level.
> ...


Keith thinks for a moment at Maeve's question and shrugs. "I'm not entirely sure. If I had to guess, probably a music piece. He had been testing different chords on his guitar a bit and they almost sounded like a ballad, just never heard the final product." He laughs a bit as she mentions the nickname for John. It was perfect! "I just know I'm gonna call him that at some point now! But it really was like that." He smiles at her. "Same here, would be nice."

He whistles as she sinks the other two and then pockets the cue. He nods as she mentions her brother being like Grayson and what she would have done. He smiles softly. "Sounds like a nice guy, and lucky to have a sister that can help out like that."

Stolas chuckles a bit as Keith wears a Cheshire grin. _"Yes! Though I still have many of the same qualities, and fascinations, thankfully I have been summoned by a decent master this time. Anytime I'm not out and about I will be in his shadow, or back at our base."_

Keith chuckles a bit. "He's magic, well, a specific kind. Most of my family, at least my uncle I know of, practices shadowmancy. We use our shadows and darkness to do a lot of our work. I was just as surprised when he started talkin' too. Oddly enough, it was also on a midnight dreary whilst pondering weak and weary."

Keith's smile grows wider when she mentions having a good time so far, not being able to complain. He did feel like he was monopolizing her time so she hadn't gotten to do much, but not apologizing for that right now. The coy smile started up again at the mention of the number.

"Didn't think I'd be exchanging numbers either, so a major plus." He nods about the patrols and school. Granted his school took place on base. Something he would probably try to change eventually. He follows her gaze to the dance floor, and nods in agreement. "Do you go to Bastion or Briarwood?"

"I get that entirely. Haven't seen two of my team but sure they're havin' a good time. I'm glad they set this up." His smile grew a bit softer, turning his attention back to Maeve and then realizing that their game hadn't finished just yet. And they'd both mentioned exchanging the numbers. That was a good sign right?

"I'm glad that you're having a good time so far, Maeve. And really glad you were able to make it tonight."

*Spoiler: Come on last shot!*
Show


Agility: 1d8o8 *12* 1d6o6 *1*

OOC: Maybe a little overboard, Keith!



Keith sinks his last solid and then the 8-ball, making a perfect called shot. He grins and leans against the table. A very good game!

He glances at where Grayson was and takes a steadying breath. Would you like to dance after I check on Grayson? Just want to make sure hes actually alright. And if you would like another bet, we can always make one. He grins.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> At the bar, Eidolon nods. Its been a while since I was out just for a social occasion.
> 
> Theyre slumming it tonight with the Blue Label, Harbinger says with a smirk at Eidolon and Ian. 
> 
> Ill admit my taste is expensive, Eidolon says as he takes a sip. This is a perfectly adequate whiskey, however.
> 
> ...


_If you believe it would make some of our guests uncomfortable, Ill keep your arrival quiet, then_, John assured Mr. Shaw, suppressing an unexpected, momentary shiver._ That said, I do hope you give yourself the opportunity to enjoy yourself as well. You and the other leads have been pushing yourselves hard and deserve a break as much as we do._

John glanced around the room, wondering at the strange shiver. Nothing, however, seemed out of place and, while it didnt feel like a complete answer, decided it was a momentary reaction to the after effects of his and Emis dancing.

North, East, and West Side  at least those parts of the joint operational task force that were permitted to attend  appeared to be here in force. South Side  along with possibly Dr. Riviera  were the only ones still missing. That having been said, Manny had been in charge of the guest list and it was possible there were one or two additional names he had overlooked or forgotten. 

Another drink, Miss? Osgood solicitously asks Emi.

----------


## big teej

*Then:*

Raphael looks at his phone and does a triple take at John's message.  

He blinks several times, trying to orgnaize his thoughts before typing out: "Sure, I'll meet you guys there."  and hitting send. 

"Hey Mimi, if anybody asks, I'm at 5th Chapter."  Raphael says as he heads for the roof access. 

_What on_  earth _did you do to drag Feris onto your night out?_

Raphael looks over the streets around the warehouse for a few moments before taking to the air and heading to 5th Chapter. 

He Spirals down on the roof and after checking the alleyway for witnesses, slides down the wall into the alleyway and saunters around to the front.  

He sweeps into the building with significantly less attitude than before and approaches the host.  "Hey,  I'm supposed to meet with Feris, but we don't have a set time, do you mind if I borrow one of the lounges until he's ready for me?" 


*Date Night:*

"So they say."  Raphael says with a wink.  "To be honest, someone owed me a favor and I cashed it in.  On you."  

"It's been a hectic--"  Raphael can't hide his surprise as he says it. "_two weeks_ or so.  And I really wanted this to be a happy, memorable night for you."  


*Party Time:*

"Is there somewhere specific you'd recommend?  John's espoused the virtues of London a few times, but I'm not sure I'm interested in wandering around as The Ugly American there."

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> In the media room, Grayson lets out a small cough as Manny puffs on his cigar. N-no. Ive only b-been here a-and Arizon-zona, he replies. He endures the smoke for a few moments longer before he apologizes and moves to the far side of the couch, as far away as he can get without leaving the room.





> *Party Time:*
> 
> "Is there somewhere specific you'd recommend?  John's espoused the virtues of London a few times, but I'm not sure I'm interested in wandering around as The Ugly American there."


Manny lets out a last plume of smoke before snuffing his cigar. "There's plenty to visit. But the Ugly American thing is more an attitude than peoples impression. Act like a local, get treated accordingly. This may be overdoing abit though, mate." He says gesturing to Raphael's current dress.

"It honestly depends on your interests but it's one of the great cities in the world so there's definitely something for you.  From World class dining, sports, and entertainment to Dingy pubs, back alley hostels, underground dungeons and all points inbetween. If you've got a taste for it, London can satisfy.  I know the good Doctor here fancies himself a musician so there's plenty of things for him to do. What about you, ser knight? Anything pique you interest? I saw you perusing my personal media collection. You into games?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*5th Chapter* 
Raphael is shown to a lounge on the 2nd floor that has several leather couches on one wall, and taller high top tables on the other. Theres a fully stocked bar on the back wall. Not too long after Raphael arrives, hes called by an attendant to follow him down the hallway to a wooden door and meets Emi and John, following another attendant in the hallway. 

Emi greets Raphael before one of the attendants knocks on the door and opens it for the three of them. Inside is a Victorian style office. Shelves of ancient books dominate the back wall, and the East wall  has tall, round-topped windows the open up onto a small balcony. A brown leather couch with antiqued brass fittings sits in front of the desk. 

Feris stands to greet them as they enter his office, then offers all of them a seat. Can I get any of you refreshments before we begin? he asks before he sits in his chair behind the antique desk. 

Emi politely declines. She carefully fixes her red dress as she sits, and crosses her ankles. 

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse* 
Stella smiles softly at him. Raphael, these last two weeks have been some of the best of my life. While Ill admit some things could be improved by different circumstances, Im so very glad that we met on that rooftop, she says, taking his hand. She rubs her thumb over his knuckles, and looks down at them before carefully starting her next sentence. While it may have only been two weeks, I want you to know that my feelings for you are très fort. Je

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

Very strong. I


Shes interrupted by their server introducing himself and asking if they would like any starter courses.  

Stella releases Raphaels hand and smiles up at the server. Can we get an order of the cheesesteak egg rolls please? And Ill take just a water.

*Party Time*
Shadowmancy, she says with a grin. Sounds fancy. I go to Briarwood; its actually not too far from our base when youre flying at least.

Maeve shakes her head in a good natured way as Keith call his last shot. So you were holding out on me. Good game, Keith.

I dont think I want to try and follow up after Emilia Shaw, she says. Im not a great dancer. Go check on your friend. Ill grab us some drinks from the bar.

Over the the bar, Eidolon raises his glass slightly to John in reply. 

Emi glances over at John, slightly concerned at his shiver. _Are you okay?_ she asks him. She smiles at Osgood. I could be convinced to have another glass of rosé.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Shadowmancy, she says with a grin. Sounds fancy. I go to Briarwood; its actually not too far from our base when youre flying at least.
> 
> Maeve shakes her head in a good natured way as Keith call his last shot. So you were holding out on me. Good game, Keith.
> 
> I dont think I want to try and follow up after Emilia Shaw, she says. Im not a great dancer. Go check on your friend. Ill grab us some drinks from the bar.


Keith chuckles a bit. "It does a bit, comes in handy though a lot of times." He tilts his head with a grin. "That's pretty cool though, and nice it isn't far from the base. And you fly too?" His grin grew wider. "That's awesome!"

He had a sheepish grin on his face after the called shot. "Just the perfect motivation to win, Maeve."

After he does nod as he puts his jacket back on and Stolas flutters up to his shoulder, with the pretense of the costume being gone. "Don't think I'd want to follow John either," Keith says shaking his head slightly. "I'm not that good either to be honest." He takes a second to enjoy this moment before going to see Grayson. It was probably the most fun he had in a long time. Surprisingly he had done well!

"Sounds like a plan, and thank you, Maeve." He says with a soft smile. "I'll be back soon."

Stolas pipes up. _"And I'll keep them out of trouble."_ He bows slightly.

Keith lets his thoughts linger on the moment again, before going to check on Grayson. If anything, he was prepared for another bought of the other day when they had talked. Only this time he had pushed Grayson away. He felt like it at least.

Keith made his way to the media room and went over to where Grayson was while Manny and the armor kid were talking. Had to be either Raph or Louis, he hadn't seen either but figured it would be one or the other. He put a hand on Grayson's shoulder before speaking.

"Hey man," Keith notices the smell of a cigar. Not something Grayson would be accustomed too. "Why don't we head to the balcony and grab some air?" Assuming Grayson agrees, Keith follows him outside.

"Grayson, I'm sorry man. And figured with the cigar smell in there, this would be a better place to chat." He was concerned, and at the moment, he just wanted to make sure he friend was alright. "That and.... dude has way too much energy sometimes."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Grayson starts a little as Keith touches his shoulder, but looks gratefully up at him and nods. He leads Keith around the back of the dance floor and out onto the balcony. 

The East Sider takes several steps away from Keith to the other end of the balcony and leans against the railing. His breath fogs the air as he lets out a deep sigh, but Keith cant feel the same chill as he normally does in an enclosed space. 

Thanks for coming t-to get me, Keith. I think I needed this, he says quietly.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Grayson starts a little as Keith touches his shoulder, but looks gratefully up at him and nods. He leads Keith around the back of the dance floor and out onto the balcony. 
> 
> The East Sider takes several steps away from Keith to the other end of the balcony and leans against the railing. His breath fogs the air as he lets out a deep sigh, but Keith cant feel the same chill as he normally does in an enclosed space. 
> 
> Thanks for coming t-to get me, Keith. I think I needed this, he says quietly.


Keith watches as Grayson moves a good bit away and looks at the ground a second before leaning against the railing as well. Manny was definitely not the energy type that would mesh too well with Grayson.

"Anytime dude." Keith sighs looking at the city. Stolas takes the moment to stretch his wings a bit.

"Manny can be...... a bit much. He's either super serious like a team lead or he's just hyped up on somethin' full of energy." Keith shakes his head. "He means alright but...... doesn't quite get personal space sometimes."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Grayson shakes his head. Its not him. He w-wouldnt have known t-that Im ya know. Me. H-He was trying to be nice, I think. Other than t-the cigar. Im p-pretty sure indoor smoking is banned like everywhere, he says with a small smile at Keith. 

He lets out one last foggy breath where Keith can see small ice crystals form before they melt in the warmer air before stepping closer, within normal conversation distance. I saw you t-talking with that North Side girl. Maeve, right? Hows that going?

At the bar, Emi glances up and watches Grayson and Keith make their way around the dance floor to the balcony. She quickly returns her attention to Osgood as he pours her another glass of wine.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Grayson shakes his head. Its not him. He w-wouldnt have known t-that Im ya know. Me. H-He was trying to be nice, I think. Other than t-the cigar. Im p-pretty sure indoor smoking is banned like everywhere, he says with a small smile at Keith. 
> 
> He lets out one last foggy breath where Keith can see small ice crystals form before they melt in the warmer air before stepping closer, within normal conversation distance. I saw you t-talking with that North Side girl. Maeve, right? Hows that going?


Keith nods and smiles a bit. "True, dude is pretty nice. He..... honestly helped the other day and braced me for part of what all ended up happenin'. Very honest that guy." He chuckles a bit, and then glances over at Grayson. "I thought it was too. Maybe they paid extra to be able to. Though, thought it was like that over in London too. May think Americans still do inside anyway." Keith shrugged.

He smiled a bit seeing Grayson start moving closer for conversation. Sometimes, he just had to let his friend get comfortable again. He nodded and grinned. "Yeah, Maeve. She's..... she's somethin' else man. Loves books, and jazz, cares about others. We just finished the second game and...." Keith realized he never got her number after the game. "Well we made a bet and I'm getting her phone number in a bit."

He looked up at Stolas flying a bit. "She also didn't mind at all that Stolas was an actual bird. She also wanted to make sure you were alright, think one of her teammates is similar too. I did explain that sometimes meeting new people and crowds can get stressful. She understood, has a brother that's the same way."

Keith sighs and looks over at Grayson. "If I had to guess, Manny probably wanted to try and introduce you around. Dude calls himself the wing commander." He shrugged. "Does mean well though. And did enjoy seein' the tail end of your game too."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Grayson winces a little as he remembers whatd hed heard from Kylies room on Tuesday. Hed made sure to keep his headphones on while he was on his room and in the hallways to avoid having to hear it again when he knew both of them were home. 

S-sorry about stuff not working out with Kylie, he says. Its cool that youre already getting Maeves number, though. She sounds really nice. And its cool that she likes to read too. Shell get along great with you. 

His hands tighten slightly around the railing. I wish I could do stuff like that. T-talk to other people, I mean. Get my mind off of ya know.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *5th Chapter* 
> Feris stands to greet them as they enter his office, then offers all of them a seat. Can I get any of you refreshments before we begin? he asks before he sits in his chair behind the antique desk. 
> 
> Emi politely declines. She carefully fixes her red dress as she sits, and crosses her ankles.


John nods appreciatively at the decor. Nothing for me, thank you. And thank you for giving us some of your time in a more discrete location. While Siren is more than able to discourage the casual passerby from noticing us, some of our current foes have additional resources at their disposal.

I would also like to apologize in advance if anything we cover is already known to you. I would rather run the risk boring you with information you already have than skip something that you did not know. Nevertheless, I will try to be brief.

John glanced at Raphael and Emi. This would be his second high-profile briefing on this topic that he would nominally be leading. The amusing question would be if AEGIS would be more uncomfortable with his bringing in the Iron Station vampiric community or Myriad.

At least his future Emis father was not a looming presence. And while he wanted to impress her, she was his partner in all of this.

He would just have to be certain not to disrupt Raphaels relationships (his mind pulled away from working out the words for those).

He took a deep breath.

The Stones of Vanuusha have begun to assemble themselves here in Iron Station, John began. Whether it is a result of this or another of those coincidences that I was referring to earlier, the Cult of the Red Dawn has resurrected itself and has been summoned at least one greater demon. That summoning was botched, however, and the greater demon that was summoned and possessed a young mans body but it does not appear that he was fully bound. The cult had intended to summon a second greater demon and have her possess a young woman.

The individuals who were chosen to be the hosts for these demons were specifically chosen  both for their position and, perhaps, because of their ability to influence key members of the meta and supernatural community. Those choices may be attempts to comprise or sideline the leadership of Iron Stations defenders.  

These demons and the Cult appear to be in league with the River King and the Crowns, who have been pushing a new street drug called Nova, which combines mundane drugs with the blood of a greater demon that was, until recently, bound and harvested as needed.

John glanced at Raphael, hoping he was not about to step too far with him with his next revelation.

The young man who became the host for the greater demon is Matteo Bordreaux, one of the IT security leads at Innovatech and, more importantly for you, Stellas and Cassies brother. He has already moved to sideline or destroy Madame Bordreaux and her daughter.

I do not know what his plans are and we are not in a position to move against him directly yet  especially with so many of the Stones being unaccounted for. Nevertheless, were it to become known to him that Cassie is a Bordreaux, I would be concerned that he would view her as a target for elimination or as a potential host for another greater demon, given the magical talent that runs in her family.

John turned and looked at Feris. Given that the Stones have begun to assemble and that the Bordreaux family is so directly involved in these affairs, I hope you can understand my concern for her and the series of just so happens that led both sisters to become involved with powerful vampires who have stepped in to be their saviors at this time. 

Again, perhaps it is coincidence but my concerns remain. 




> _October 30th_
> Over the the bar, Eidolon raises his glass slightly to John in reply. 
> 
> Emi glances over at John, slightly concerned at his shiver. _Are you okay?_ she asks him. She smiles at Osgood. I could be convinced to have another glass of rosé.
> 
> At the bar, Emi glances up and watches Grayson and Keith make their way around the dance floor to the balcony. She quickly returns her attention to Osgood as he pours her another glass of wine.


*Spoiler: John Chose His Costume Well*
Show

Noticing Graysons Tells: 1d10o10+4 *13* 1d6o6+4 *15*


_A sudden chill that passed almost immediately_, John observed as he watched Keith and Grayson make their way to the balcony as he signaled Osgood for another gin and tonic. He inwardly cursed himself for dropping his guard. Graysons nails had grown and there was enough ice crystals glinting in the dance floors lighting on the fastener for his cape and other small bits of metal to indicate he had been breathing out cold again.

Apparently, he had not been ready to see him and Emi together.

However painful it was for him, however, it would also be unfair to the three of them to lie about where things stood.

Either he was unready, John corrected himself, or the dragon was  if not both. He was still unclear how separate they were.

_If it is not prying or indiscreet of me to ask_, John asked Emi carefully, _how distinct are the personalities of Grayson and Draconian?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Grayson winces a little as he remembers whatd hed heard from Kylies room on Tuesday. Hed made sure to keep his headphones on while he was on his room and in the hallways to avoid having to hear it again when he knew both of them were home. 
> 
> S-sorry about stuff not working out with Kylie, he says. Its cool that youre already getting Maeves number, though. She sounds really nice. And its cool that she likes to read too. Shell get along great with you. 
> 
> His hands tighten slightly around the railing. I wish I could do stuff like that. T-talk to other people, I mean. Get my mind off of ya know.


Keith winces as Grayson mentions Kylie. He still wasn't too far over it but he knew he had to move on best he could. It helped that he met someone with similar interests _and_ that she seemed interested in him as well.

"Yeah, thanks man. Manny helped soften that blow by telling me there was no way I'd ever have a chance." He shook his head. "Still stung, but talkin' with Don E. afterwards, it helped too."

He grinned a bit. "Yeah, wasn't expectin' it at all. She really is, captivating too." He took a deep breath, almost lost in the thought of her eyes. "I hope so man, feels like a lots changed in such a short time."

Keith looks back at Grayson listening intently as he wishes he could do what Keith had just done. It wasn't that simple for anyone, and Keith was lucky he had a new mental voice to push him and help.

"I get that man. Seems like her friend Addi is the same, gets more talkative on topics she likes. Mostly anime for her though." Keith sighs. "I wish I could do somethin' for that brother, I really do. I got lucky and Stolas helped me get rid of White, or accept him in a way. How badly is he yellin'?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
_Theyre two separate personalities,_ Emi replies as she takes a drink of wine. _The dragon is trapped, for lack of a better word, inside of him. Grayson usually stays in control, in human and dragon form, though the dragon can much more easily influence him when hes transformed._ 

_Ive spoken to the dragon, once, when Grayson was unconscious. It was after he fought Vitriol by himself. The dragon reached out to me briefly and assured me that Grayson wasnt in danger of dying, before withdrawing._

Out on the balcony, Graysons hands tighten on the railing, distorting the metal. He blinks and lets go, leaving finger shaped indents, and sighs. Hes really upset, Grayson says. Last week was worse, but seeing how close John and Emi were tonight really s-set him off. It it hurts, Keith. I want to be a good friend and let go, but I he stops himself before he can finish the sentence with cant. 

It doesnt help that we live together. I see her every day. We go to class together. Its the same as it was but its _not_. I want her to be happy, but I wanted her to be happy with _me_. 

Grayson closes his eyes for a moment and doesnt meet Keiths gaze. I know thats selfish. But he takes a deep breath before forcing the next part of his sentence out. I love her. I have for almost two years now. Since she treated me like a person and not some weirdo like almost everyone else in my life. Shes helped me so much, to grow as a person, and she waited for me to say something for so long. I just I cant let go that easily,  even though I know I should.

Emi made her choice though. She doesnt want me, he says in a small, broken voice. Who would?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Theyre two separate personalities,_ Emi replies as she takes a drink of wine. _The dragon is trapped, for lack of a better word, inside of him. Grayson usually stays in control, in human and dragon form, though the dragon can much more easily influence him when hes transformed._ 
> 
> _Ive spoken to the dragon, once, when Grayson was unconscious. It was after he fought Vitriol by himself. The dragon reached out to me briefly and assured me that Grayson wasnt in danger of dying, before withdrawing._


The news was not good, John recognized. Starkheart had begun as a human until his lust for the treasure of his people, gathered in a mound, called to him. His dragon sickness forced his transformation into the creature that Beowulf had slain after some nameless, enslaved wretch had stolen a cup from him to buy his masters forgiveness.

That destiny was not fixed for Grayson. He did not have to succumb to the desires of his dragon.

But is was something he had to watch for. For this was no mere piece of treasure that the dragon wanted. 

It wanted Emi for its own.

That much was evidenced by Graysons behavior. He could talk to him. He could talk to Emi. Seeing them both together, however, was causing the dragon to try and escape.

John decided he needed to set a time to speak with Jaal about Grayson  to get his sense of things and see if he had any insights into the mind of Graysons dragon.

Emi had not spoken with Jaal at Amity Court. He suspected, however, that the dragons would have at least exchanged courtesies.

_Hes a strong man for keeping the dragon contained_, John observed as he took a sip of his drink and continued his polite conversation about the evenings weather  so very British a topic. 

_What was your impression of the dragon, if I may ask  if such a brief conversation permitted you to form a judgement?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Out on the balcony, Graysons hands tighten on the railing, distorting the metal. He blinks and lets go, leaving finger shaped indents, and sighs. Hes really upset, Grayson says. Last week was worse, but seeing how close John and Emi were tonight really s-set him off. It it hurts, Keith. I want to be a good friend and let go, but I he stops himself before he can finish the sentence with cant. 
> 
> It doesnt help that we live together. I see her every day. We go to class together. Its the same as it was but its _not_. I want her to be happy, but I wanted her to be happy with _me_. 
> 
> Grayson closes his eyes for a moment and doesnt meet Keiths gaze. I know thats selfish. But he takes a deep breath before forcing the next part of his sentence out. I love her. I have for almost two years now. Since she treated me like a person and not some weirdo like almost everyone else in my life. Shes helped me so much, to grow as a person, and she waited for me to say something for so long. I just I cant let go that easily,  even though I know I should.
> 
> Emi made her choice though. She doesnt want me, he says in a small, broken voice. Who would?


Keith looks at the metal warping and winces. He was rather glad it was the railing and not him. That, and that would be one more thing they'd need to pay for. Good thing the venue wasn't in their name. He listened as best he could at Grayson's explanation. He knew the dragon was a voice in his head and also another being, but he understood it wasn't the same as what he and White had been.

What could he even tell him? Letting go of something like that, when he was so close and both had been waiting, was the hardest thing he could imagine. Hell he thought he would have a hard time letting go of Kylie and yet it was surprisingly easy after..... realizing he could be something more. Grayson had it worse, he did have to see her everyday, and that would make everything that much more difficult. That and that John had been over there nearly everyday.

Keith takes a steadying breath hearing his best friend finally speak a truth he thought would never come out. Even though Emi hadn't heard it, unless she would hear it through Keith's mind, he was proud of him. Stolas landed on the railing near Keith and watched Grayson as well.

"Grayson," Keith said in as comforting a voice as he could. "Selfish or not, that is something to be selfish of. I-I can only imagine just how it would be seeing her everyday now, and then John being around nearly all the time. It's maddening. And that love, that's somethin' deeply ingrained. There's," Keith's voice caught and he had to steady himself again. "There's still something to be said for it."

"You don't have to let go immediately, Grayson. But part of it is also the dragon too." He places a hand on Grayson's should, tries to at least. "I know someone does. And as far as... that entire situation goes, John has a bad habit of goin' and puttin' himself in the direct line of fire. He needs to know everything, and always have a hand on the wheel somewhere." Keith stops and takes a deep breath to steady himself.

"Thing is, she could very well still be waiting. There are things you can do that he can't. Sometimes, you have to take that leap of faith. And if you do want to try and move on, I will gladly come with you to talk with someone as a wingman. You've got friends here, and a brother in arms even though I'm over at West Side." Keith offers a comforting smile. "I may not be Manny levels of wing man, but I do know you well enough to help get a conversation going. But only if you want, I ain't gonna force ya."

*Spoiler: Keith offers support*
Show


Keith takes a MASKS advance:
Kylie permanently loses Influence over Keith, and Keith shifts Mundane up.

Comfort/Support: 2d6+2 *5* + 1 for Influence +1 for another Mundane point = 7

----------


## mmdeforrest

> "You don't have to let go immediately, Grayson. But part of it is also the dragon too." He places a hand on Grayson's should, tries to at least. "I know someone does. And as far as... that entire situation goes, John has a bad habit of goin' and puttin' himself in the direct line of fire. He needs to know everything, and always have a hand on the wheel somewhere." Keith stops and takes a deep breath to steady himself.
> 
> "Thing is, she could very well still be waiting. There are things you can do that he can't. Sometimes, you have to take that leap of faith. And if you do want to try and move on, I will gladly come with you to talk with someone as a wingman. You've got friends here, and a brother in arms even though I'm over at West Side." Keith offers a comforting smile. "I may not be Manny levels of wing man, but I do know you well enough to help get a conversation going. But only if you want, I ain't gonna force ya."


*Spoiler: Keiths phone buzzes angrily. Very angrily.*
Show


What an absolutely fascinating conversation.

A picture of the venue appears, showing a clear view of the balcony and the front door. A brief glance is all it takes for Keith to tell the image was taken from a white car.

A white car that shifts its color to black as he glances at it.

I wonder what John and his _particular_ friend were to think if they heard the playback the next time they were to go somewhere. Im sure that would do wonders for their opinion of you and in no way, shape, or form make them question their trust of you.

Or if it made its way back to London and Agent Montcrieff, who was able to deduce your parentage from a thousand miles away. I can only imagine what she would think of it.

Since you dont want that to happen, why dont you walk back some of that encouragement about our _particular_ friend and talk to him about the North Sider who likes anime and who you are going to see if you can set up a double date with you and he and she and the red head?

Right. Now.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Spoiler: Keiths phone buzzes angrily. Very angrily.*
> Show
> 
> 
> What an absolutely fascinating conversation.
> 
> A picture of the venue appears, showing a clear view of the balcony and the front door. A brief glance is all it takes for Keith to tell the image was taken from a white car.
> 
> A white car that shifts its color to black as he glances at it.
> ...


Keith takes his phone out of his pocket and looks at it curiously. He doesn't recognize the number but when he opens the text, his eyes widen. He sees Clea shift colors quickly as he looks over and then nods at Stolas.

He types back a quick response.

*Spoiler: Text to Clea*
Show


"How do I know you'll not just play it for them all anyway? I also assume you'll want updates on the situation as well. This is definitely a new one for me though."

"I'll see what I can do."



Keith takes a steadying breath still looking at where Clea was. "Think you feel up to meetin' Addi? I'll be there the entire time, promise. I may have spoken a bit too harshly about John. And it might help a bit, she's really nice too."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Spoiler: Text to Clea*
> Show
> 
> 
> "How do I know you'll not just play it for them all anyway? I also assume you'll want updates on the situation as well. This is definitely a new one for me though."
> 
> "I'll see what I can do."
> 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Cleas response to Keith*
Show

I have no interest in seeing John upset, Keith. All I want you to do is not interfere with his current situation. Too many people have asked me to make sure he is in a good state of mind to deal with things here in Iron Station to permit this to go unchallenged.

----------


## Roguewolf

> *Spoiler: Cleas response to Keith*
> Show
> 
> I have no interest in seeing John upset, Keith. All I want you to do is not interfere with his current situation. Too many people have asked me to make sure he is in a good state of mind to deal with things here in Iron Station to permit this to go unchallenged.


Keith nods and types another response to Clea.

*Spoiler: Response to Clea*
Show


"I did speak too harshly on John, Clea. And for that I do deeply apologize. I'm going to try and convince him to talk with Addi. Thank you, for letting me know why as well."

"Again, and I will apologize to you in person, but I am sorry. I'll keep you posted on how the talk goes. Though I suppose you'll hear most of it up here. And, please, let me know if there's anything else I can do to help with John."

----------


## big teej

*Party Time:*

Raphael tilts his head, eyeing what's left of Manny's cigar.  "Isn't that kind of a waste of a cigar?  Did you light it up just to get Scrawny, Dark, and Frozen out of here?"  

Raphael casts his eyes over the available consoles and selection of games available.  
"Just a filthy causal" he says noncommittally.  

"Isn't this a little overkill?  Having all this shipped state-side and unloaded here for a few hours?"  

His brow furrows as he considers the logistics involved.  


*A Meeting:*

"It'd probably be more rude of me to accept."  Raphael says with a wink to Feris, glancing at the non-blood drinkers in the room. 

He sits on the opposite end of the couch from Emilia and let's John do his thing for now.  He listens intently, reclined against the arm of the couch, holding his head up with a finger.  

When the mage wraps up, he glances at John and Feris and says, more for the mortals' benefit than his fellow.  "It's a complicated game we play, but demons are supposed to be out of bounds."  

He turns his attention to Feris.  "You are senior here, in every way that matters, I'll abide by your judgement on how much of The Game they should be made aware of."  

Raphael stands and walks over to the window and looks out over the streets, trying to decide if he's more interested in John's reaction or what Feris will choose to share. 

*Date Night:*

"I'll have a water too, please."  Raphael says.  After the waiter walks off he smiles at Stella, letting her decide if she wants to try and finish that sentence. 

"Some of those _circumstances_ aside, these past two weeks have been very special to me."  Raphael shrugs off an attempt to find the right words and says "It's the most normal my life has ever been, I think."  

He winks at her and says.  "And it's all _your_ fault."

----------


## PK-Leon

_October 30th_
*Sidneys Room*




> I dont mind. Ill probably have something done by tonight, if Ryker doesnt distract me too much, Sidney says with a slightly exasperated smile. She looks back over at Louis as he asks about her dad. My mom, actually. Papas not handy at all, she says with a smirk. Mom was a scientist at Innovatech in the robotics division. When I was two or three she started building simple circuits and stuff with me. After she passed away, I kept building stuff, just to feel a little closer to her.


"Oh..." is all that Louis is able to manage in the moment as he searches for the right words. "I wish you could've had more time with her. I know it doesn't really mean anything coming from me but I think she would've been proud to see how far you've come with your work."




> Apparently John has some deep pockets, Sidney says, as she looks back over at the desktop. I handpicked most of that hardware. Its been like night and day though. Writing an AI program takes a ton of processing power. I am excited to see how the new Knives turns out. I got his old program off my laptop and Ive been tweaking it over the last few days.


"John paid for all of that?" Louis asks, skepticism evident in his voice and expression. "Think he conjures up all of his funds?" The illusionist wraps his left hand around a stack of bills that materializes out of thin air and uses his right thumb to flip through them.

The uncomfortable weight of the guilt he'd been carrying since returning with Sidney's laptop makes itself more prominent at the mention of Knives' name. "Oh yeah? How's that coming along?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, 5th Chapter*
Feris leans back in his chair and crosses his ankle over his knee, though its obviously that hes listening intently. 

Once Johns finished, the vampire leans forward and steeples his fingers in front of him. Pieces are moving in ways I hadnt expected. Thank you for sharing your insight and information. I had heard the Stones had begun moving again. Its concerning to me that the Cult of the Red Dawn is once again active, and they have allied themselves with the Crowns and the River King.

What happened to the demon that they had been harvesting blood from? Feris asks. I have heard that there have been several instances of mortals overdosing and turning into lesser demons.

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse*
My fault? Stella says, putting a hand up to her chest. Well, Im so sorry for making you feel so normal. She smiles at him. Honestly Id prefer if everything went back to normal for me, but if it was, I wouldnt have met you.

She glances down at her menu, looking through the offered meals. What are you thinking about eating?

*Party Time*
Emi pauses for a moment, then takes another drink of wine, finishing the glass. She signals Osgood for more. _I couldnt get much of a sense for him. Our contact was very quick, and anything that I would normally be able to glean from psychically speaking with him was deadened due to his nature. Grayson doesnt speak about him much._ 

A redhead comes up the bar and grabs two more ginger ales before heading back to the pool tables. 

Out on the balcony, Graysons shoulder is cold under Keiths hand, even through his coat. Thanks Keith, Grayson says with the barest hint of a smile. I uh I dont think Im up for talking to anyone new tonight though.

I think Im gonna hang out here for a little while longer. You dont have to stay. Im good right now.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, 5th Chapter*
> Feris leans back in his chair and crosses his ankle over his knee, though its obviously that hes listening intently. 
> 
> Once Johns finished, the vampire leans forward and steeples his fingers in front of him. Pieces are moving in ways I hadnt expected. Thank you for sharing your insight and information. I had heard the Stones had begun moving again. Its concerning to me that the Cult of the Red Dawn is once again active, and they have allied themselves with the Crowns and the River King.
> 
> What happened to the demon that they had been harvesting blood from? Feris asks. I have heard that there have been several instances of mortals overdosing and turning into lesser demons.


He is currently being held in AEGIS custody, John said, raising his left hand and showing the glyph to Feris. He and I reached an understanding that lasts until he recovers from his recent indisposition.




> *Party Time*
> Emi pauses for a moment, then takes another drink of wine, finishing the glass. She signals Osgood for more. _I couldnt get much of a sense for him. Our contact was very quick, and anything that I would normally be able to glean from psychically speaking with him was deadened due to his nature. Grayson doesnt speak about him much._ 
> 
> A redhead comes up the bar and grabs two more ginger ales before heading back to the pool tables.


_I gather the conversation with him is not going easily or well right now_, John observed gently as he watched Osgood pour out another glass of wine for Emi. While it was true he had never attended an event like this with her, it was more quickly than he had ever seen her drink wine and he was fairly certain that this was as much  if not more wine  as she he had in total over the past weeks worth of lunches and dinners. 

_Is there anything I can do to help?_ John asked as he stretched his peripheral vision and other senses.

*Spoiler: Oh, this cannot be good.* 
Show

Noticing Mr. Shaws and Ians reaction to Emi right now: 1d10o10+4 *26* 1d6o6+4 *8*

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Out on the balcony, Graysons shoulder is cold under Keiths hand, even through his coat. Thanks Keith, Grayson says with the barest hint of a smile. I uh I dont think Im up for talking to anyone new tonight though.
> 
> I think Im gonna hang out here for a little while longer. You dont have to stay. Im good right now.


Keith smiles a bit and looks back over the parking lot and city as he feels the cold on his hand. He could feel Grayson was conflicted and not as ok as he was leading on, but he knew it would be worse if Grayson had known what Clea told him. He hoped it didn't come to that, but he would talk with John later and see what Clea had meant. He'd even try to tell John that he was going to help Grayson move on. But after his time with Emi tonight, and when Keith wasn't looking forward to seeing Maeve again tonight.

"Anytime, Grayson. I..... I get that man." Keith took a deep breath. He was worried about Clea's threat, and what it meant. But he understood where she was coming from. It's still impossible for her to control humans though. Keith could try to persuade Grayson away from Emi as much as he wanted but, it was ultimately up to Grayson.

"I'll talk with Maeve and see if we can set somethin' up. When you're ready though. Stolas still has the telepathic link set to you so just shout ok man? I'm glad you're alright." Keith pats his shoulder again, and looks at Clea before walking back inside. Stolas jumped up to his shoulder. This was going to be complicated.

_"What now, master?"_ Stolas asked Keith in his mind.

_Now, we just wait and handle damage control. Talk with John before the briefing and see if we can figure out why he is that way._

_"Then we do that. What all will you say?"_

_Only what's necessary. For now, we have lady to meet._

Walking back inside, Keith looks around and sees some still on the dancefloor, John and Emi at the bar. Hopefully not discussing the conversation that was had outside. Seems some new faces have appeared. He scanned the crowd and saw Maeve back at the pool tables. Instantly the dread he felt a moment ago burned away as a smile grew on his face. How badly he wanted to just wanted to walk through the dance floor straight to her, or even walk on shadow steps over it to avoid flying. Too early in meeting to do something like that.

_"Master, cut around the dancefloor, and continue to walk from the god of fear."_ Stolas projected knowing Keith's worries. He just nodded and walked around, with Stolas fluttering to a chair back as they returned. Keith smiled softly seeing her again.

"Hey, Maeve. Got him calmed down a bit and thinking about, well everything. He said hello, and sorry about the cold. First time he's really opened up about a few things, and offered to introduce him to Addi. Think they would get along. He's just not up to meeting her tonight." His eyes showed a bit of worry, but he regained his composure after second. Suppose the worst thing he would run into is being run over by Clea, if not sent to another dimension by John.

"What did I miss?" He felt surprisingly calm around her.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Louis, Sidneys Room*
Its still nice to hear, Sidney says. She chuckles at his illusion. I have no idea. He probably could though. Would he? Doubt it.

Sidney gets up and crosses the room to sit in front of the computer. Really good, actually. With the new computer I can run a lot more simulations of stuff my other birds have come across. Hes learning really fast. Still a baby, but he should be ready in another week or so to go into his new frame. I used some parts off the old one, and Ive been working pretty hard to finish it before hes done in the sims. Hes actually in Rykers room right now. Thats the last place I was working on it. If you wanna see it, I can go grab it.

*Party Time*
As John surreptitiously glances around, he sees that Ian is still chatting with Aimee and now the redhead, whose attention Aimee caught as she passed by. The two women seem to know each other. They chat for a few minutes before the redhead continues on her way back to the pool tables. 

Eidolon has noticed his daughters sudden increase in thirst, but doesnt stray from his conversation with Seraph, Natasha, and Harbinger. 

Emi shakes her head at Johns offer. _Im trying very hard not to eavesdrop anymore than I already have. It isnt fair to him. Apparently the dragon has been hurting him. Thats all I heard before I tuned out._ 

She picks up her newly filled glass and tightens her grip on Johns hand. He feels a stab of guilt before she suppresses it. 

Maeve offers Keith one of the drinks on the table next to her. Im glad hes feeling a little better and talk to you about whatever was bothering him. Addis an acquired taste, but hey, maybe hell like her.

I dont think you missed anything. Eidolons here, which is a little scary, but I met him a few days ago in a meeting and he wasnt so bad then. She pauses. So, about that phone number? Youre supposed to get mine, remember?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> As John surreptitiously glances around, he sees that Ian is still chatting with Aimee and now the redhead, whose attention Aimee caught as she passed by. The two women seem to know each other. They chat for a few minutes before the redhead continues on her way back to the pool tables. 
> 
> Eidolon has noticed his daughters sudden increase in thirst, but doesnt stray from his conversation with Seraph, Natasha, and Harbinger. 
> 
> Emi shakes her head at Johns offer. _Im trying very hard not to eavesdrop anymore than I already have. It isnt fair to him. Apparently the dragon has been hurting him. Thats all I heard before I tuned out._ 
> 
> She picks up her newly filled glass and tightens her grip on Johns hand. He feels a stab of guilt before she suppresses it.


As much as he wanted to offer to intervene, John knew that it was not the time or the place. Nor was it any fairer for him to bend space and time to affect some solution with Grayson than Emi claimed her eavesdropping was. 

In fact, it was less fair.

_It will take him time_, John observed, raising her hand and kissing it, _but he will heal and grow and blossom with someone else. I will grant, he added, that someone else will be less wonderful than you but will be all the more wonderful to him because she will be a better fit.

And before you chide me_, he continued quickly, _I know I told you not to use that formulation with him. With you is, I hope  perhaps selfishly, fair game as it presumes you are keeping me around  at least for the time being. Im still hoping to best Shawns record, after all. 

And as to me being around_, he added earnestly, r_emember that I am here to listen  even if it is challenging for me to hear. I know you care for him a good bit and he matters to you. If you want to talk, Im here. 

Well_, he admitted sheepishly  hoping a little self-deprecating humor would cheer her, _anything but the Calculus tutoring, perhaps. 

Anyway, at least Keith is with him. Having a friend around whom he trusts will help  even if Keith is, I suspect, anxious to get back to the Irish girl from North Side he was playing pool with.

Should I check in on him? Stolas has left a telepathic link open. I am assuming you are overhearing things via his mind, since you said Graysons is closed to you._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve offers Keith one of the drinks on the table next to her. Im glad hes feeling a little better and talk to you about whatever was bothering him. Addis an acquired taste, but hey, maybe hell like her.
> 
> I dont think you missed anything. Eidolons here, which is a little scary, but I met him a few days ago in a meeting and he wasnt so bad then. She pauses. So, about that phone number? Youre supposed to get mine, remember?


Keith takes the drink and nods. "Thank you so much!" He says before taking a sip. Hurray, the nervous tells would start soon. As she mentions being glad Grayson was a bit better, and that Addi was an acquired taste, Keith tilted his head.

"I have a feelin' they'll find some common ground. He uhh.... he's got a long way to go but that was the first genuine smile I've seen him have in a few weeks." Keith takes a deep breath again and just enjoys the current moment.

At the mention of Eidolon he shivers a bit. "He can definitely be intimidatin' that's for sure. I met him when he came to West Side to talk with Seraph and then talked with him Tuesday about part of the stuff goin' on." Keith shook his head. "Moments like this just give us more reason to succeed though."

He met her eyes an grinned. "I could never forget." Keith says as he pulls out his phone and types in her number, then drafting a quick text to send mostly a "Hello, it's Keith," and pressing send. "And sent. I meant to ask earlier too but, you seemed a little worried about Aimee being here. Is everything alright?"

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time:*
> 
> Raphael tilts his head, eyeing what's left of Manny's cigar.  "Isn't that kind of a waste of a cigar?  Did you light it up just to get Scrawny, Dark, and Frozen out of here?"  
> 
> Raphael casts his eyes over the available consoles and selection of games available.  
> "Just a filthy causal" he says noncommittally.  
> 
> "Isn't this a little overkill?  Having all this shipped state-side and unloaded here for a few hours?"  
> 
> His brow furrows as he considers the logistics involved.


"They'll always be more cigars, mate.  and as far as the all the games and such, It travels on AEGIS' Dime. It was gonna come with me anyway. Since I'm stationed here for the forseeable. Just had them change the destination when I realized we were throwing the party here." Manny says on a sigh then having a drink from his glass.

"No need to worry about the skill or lack thereof, I rarely play. Especially I've been moving non-stop for the last two months. I have a few games I've yet to even crack open.  Bernie ends up playing more than I do at this point. But I did want to try this one." Manny says Holding up a game titled _Convicted Cog: Drive_ 

Manny lands on the end of the couch opposite Raph and hands him a controller. "Gotta friend back home who told me this was tops. He likes it better than KBBM."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*Party Time*
Maeve puts her phone away once she gets Keiths text. She shrugs at his question. My cousin works with her, so Ive meet her a few times. Shes nice, but she she pauses, looking for the right word. She leans the small of her back up against the pool table, still facing Keith. Aimee doesnt really have an off button. Shes a reporter. Shes always asking questions, even if shes not writing a story. Like I said, shes nice! Shes just a little much for me sometimes.

Emi closes her eyes for a moment and takes a breath to calm herself. She takes another swallow of wine before she sets the glass back on the bar and looks at John. 

_I know, but that doesnt make the transition less painful. I can feel his anguish from here. I wasnt paying attention before, when we were dancing, but I think his mental state has been deteriorating since then. 

Do you mind checking with Keith? If I ask, I dont think he would give me a straight answer._

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *Party Time*
> Emi closes her eyes for a moment and takes a breath to calm herself. She takes another swallow of wine before she sets the glass back on the bar and looks at John. 
> 
> _I know, but that doesnt make the transition less painful. I can feel his anguish from here. I wasnt paying attention before, when we were dancing, but I think his mental state has been deteriorating since then. 
> 
> Do you mind checking with Keith? If I ask, I dont think he would give me a straight answer._


_Im sorry this is so painful for you_, John conceded, _and for the part I am playing in it. Perhaps I should have been a little less exuberant in my desire to get you on the dance floor.

Ill give Keith a callwell, check in with him, anyway.
_

He swallowed and held deep his own frustration in check. It would not help right now to point out how unfair Grayson was being to them by essentially enforcing limits on what she could and could not do.

But such is the way with dragons. 

_Stolas:_ John projected, _I wanted to check in on Keith and, indirectly, Grayson. Id rather not pull Keiths concentration away from his current pursuits but I did want to ask how the two of them were doing. Grayson seems to be in rough shape right now. How well is he holding it together?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeve puts her phone away once she gets Keiths text. She shrugs at his question. My cousin works with her, so Ive meet her a few times. Shes nice, but she she pauses, looking for the right word. She leans the small of her back up against the pool table, still facing Keith. Aimee doesnt really have an off button. Shes a reporter. Shes always asking questions, even if shes not writing a story. Like I said, shes nice! Shes just a little much for me sometimes.


Keith listened to her intently. He was mildly worried about the phone number thing since Maeve seemed a bit, not as interested now. Maybe he had done or said something wrong. He had no idea. Not everyone had the benefit of being able to read minds. He nodded at her assessment though.

"I can understand that," Keith conceded. "Always tryin' to learn more when she can." I can respect it but it does make conversation a bit..... rough." Keith offers a comforting smile. "And agreed, she is nice, though I get what you mean."

Keith sighed a bit. "When we spoke with her the other day, John and I, she had just about as many questions as we did. Was interestin' but definitely a bit much."

He nods and looks up at Maeve. "What does your cousin do?" He tilted his head.

"I'd like to get to know you, Maeve." Keith said with a slight flush.




> *While Keith's on the Balcony*
> _Stolas:_ John projected, _I wanted to check in on Keith and, indirectly, Grayson. Id rather not pull Keiths concentration away from his current pursuits but I did want to ask how the two of them were doing. Grayson seems to be in rough shape right now. How well is he holding it together?_


*While Keith's on the Balcony*

Stolas stops as he lands on the railing and looks up at Keith in his conversation with Grayson.

_"Ah, hello John!"_ Stolas projects back. _"He is currently trying to offer support and comfort to Grayson, though I do know he is both trying to help Grayson move forward and potentially face his feelings to do so. It may not be as eloquent as one of us would do, but he is getting a few admissions. Grayson is..... he is depressed and hurting. I cannot go into all the details because, I do not know how anyone would react. The railing is a bit warped out here though, but he is slowly calming down. Keith is also trying to get him to meet Addi the anime fan."_

John hears a sigh in the projection. _As for Keith, he is eager to see how things go with Maeve. Always at the edge of his mind during this time. I do believe, the young master is infatuated! Though I reserve no right to sing some song from a studio run by a rodent."_ There is a chuckle. _"Regardless, the master is in less pain, and he is infatuated and mesmerized. I looked through his memories and the past week has been....... John, I need to make sure he has a chance with this."_

----------


## big teej

*At 5th Chapter:*

Raphael's eyes narrow and his jawline tightens when John mention's the team's 'understanding' with the demon, but isn't interested in starting that argument again in front of Feris.  With effort, he keeps his mouth shut.  

*At Chophouse:*

"Normal isn't so bad, don't feel too guilty."  Raphael says, picking up the menu. 

His eyes flick up to Stella, lingering on her neck.

_You._

"The steak looks good, it's kinda what this place is built on, so probably that." 

*At Party:*

Raphael gestures at the screen, leaving the controller on the couch next to him. "By all means, have at it.  It seems just about everyone here plays Kaiju Mega Brawl, I wouldn't want to damage my very limited muscle memory with a different game."  

Raphael watches on with only partially feigned interest as Manny experiments with a different fighter.

----------


## HIDA

> *At Party:*
> 
> Raphael gestures at the screen, leaving the controller on the couch next to him. "By all means, have at it.  It seems just about everyone here plays Kaiju Mega Brawl, I wouldn't want to damage my very limited muscle memory with a different game."  
> 
> Raphael watches on with only partially feigned interest as Manny experiments with a different fighter.


Manny runs through the story mode with a gigantic character named Powerhouse. After a couple of rounds and a slight feel for how it plays, he relaxes back into the couch.

"I meant to chat with you earlier. It wasn't my intention to leave Stella off the Roster during things this morning. I haven't gotten much of a chance to chat with you and Louis much, though I did try to give you guys a fairly wide berth this week with uh... everything going on." Manny says, glancing at Raph during lulls in the action.

"You blokes ok?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *While Keith's on the Balcony*
> 
> Stolas stops as he lands on the railing and looks up at Keith in his conversation with Grayson.
> 
> _"Ah, hello John!"_ Stolas projects back. _"He is currently trying to offer support and comfort to Grayson, though I do know he is both trying to help Grayson move forward and potentially face his feelings to do so. It may not be as eloquent as one of us would do, but he is getting a few admissions. Grayson is..... he is depressed and hurting. I cannot go into all the details because, I do not know how anyone would react. The railing is a bit warped out here though, but he is slowly calming down. Keith is also trying to get him to meet Addi the anime fan."_
> 
> John hears a sigh in the projection. _As for Keith, he is eager to see how things go with Maeve. Always at the edge of his mind during this time. I do believe, the young master is infatuated! Though I reserve no right to sing some song from a studio run by a rodent."_ There is a chuckle. _"Regardless, the master is in less pain, and he is infatuated and mesmerized. I looked through his memories and the past week has been....... John, I need to make sure he has a chance with this."_


_I am glad to hear that he is there for Grayson_, John replied. _Emilia is concerned about him  as am I. The only detail would press you for is how much cold Grayson is giving off. Is, for example, there frost in his breath or forming on the metal railings._

_You mentioned that said railings were warped?_ John asked. _How did the railing warp? I can repair it after the event but knowing now how it was reshaped will help._ 

_As to his infatuation, trust in him. Keith is a good man who chose the wrong woman to pursue before. It sounds like Maeve may be a better option for him  so long as he can manage complete sentences with her. I wouldnt have any personal experience with anything like that._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _I am glad to hear that he is there for Grayson_, John replied. _Emilia is concerned about him  as am I. The only detail would press you for is how much cold Grayson is giving off. Is, for example, there frost in his breath or forming on the metal railings._
> 
> _You mentioned that said railings were warped?_ John asked. _How did the railing warp? I can repair it after the event but knowing now how it was reshaped will help._ 
> 
> _As to his infatuation, trust in him. Keith is a good man who chose the wrong woman to pursue before. It sounds like Maeve may be a better option for him  so long as he can manage complete sentences with her. I wouldnt have any personal experience with anything like that._


*Back on the Balcony*

Stolas projects Grayson's hand on the part of the railing to John. _"That is how. He is in control but highly emotional. As for the cold, there are some crystals but it seems to be stabilizing as the conversation goes on."_

_"Then that is good news, he is forming complete and coherent sentences. For the most part at least, I believe he is taking the 'fake it till you make it' approach to confidence."_ John hears a chuckle. _"Though two interesting bits of information there. He is getting her phone number when he meets back up with her inside and she understands why he is out here with Grayson. The other, I know he had asked her to dance, but both are nervous about following up behind you and Emilia. She also got very interested on realizing I could talk as well."_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Back on the Balcony*
> 
> Stolas projects Grayson's hand on the part of the railing to John. _"That is how. He is in control but highly emotional. As for the cold, there are some crystals but it seems to be stabilizing as the conversation goes on."_
> 
> _"Then that is good news, he is forming complete and coherent sentences. For the most part at least, I believe he is taking the 'fake it till you make it' approach to confidence."_ John hears a chuckle. _"Though two interesting bits of information there. He is getting her phone number when he meets back up with her inside and she understands why he is out here with Grayson. The other, I know he had asked her to dance, but both are nervous about following up behind you and Emilia. She also got very interested on realizing I could talk as well."_


_Thank you_, Stolas, John projected before returning to his previous conversation. _You should fly by and meet Emilia before the evening is out._

_Stolas, Keiths new familiar whom I do not believe you have met yet, says that Grayson is improving_, John reported to Emi, _and some of the outward signs of the dragon are moderating. That said, I was unaware he could crush metal with his bare hands when he is in this state. I will have to remember to repair that before I leave._

As well, he thought, as observe it more closely. 

_Stolas also reports_, he added as he nodded to where Ian, Aimee, and Maeve were talking, _that our performance has scared Maeve and Keith away from the dance floor for now but that he will be getting  not trying, but getting  her number when he returns to the pool table._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 



> He is currently being held in AEGIS custody, John said, raising his left hand and showing the glyph to Feris. He and I reached an understanding that lasts until he recovers from his recent indisposition.


The vampire tilts his head as he observes the glyph. I have never seen something like that on a human, not even those that have contracts with demons.

I will admit that my knowledge of demons is not the deepest. We have had to kill several that have been encroaching on our territory a few of the Kindred have been destroyed as a result. I cannot speak for my mistress, but I will ask you if you have any requests for me. While my first priority is to my Clan, I will do what I can to assist you in destroying the demons, since we do seem to have this goal in common.

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse* 
Stella notices Raphaels gaze and her pale cheeks flush slightly before she looks back at her menu. 

The server returns with their waters and a steaming plate of what look like fried egg rolls. Are we ready to order? he asks. 

Yes please, Stella replies. Ill take the 8 ounce filet mignon, medium rare. Can I add a spinach salad with that? No mushrooms.

Once Raphael orders, the server smiles and leaves. Stella pushes the plate of egg rolls to him, letting him take the first bite. 

Are you excited for the party tonight? I wish I could go, she says just a little wistfully. 

*Party Time*
Emi sighs again. _John, its not_ she stops briefly, searching for the right words. _I had a great time dancing and Im very happy that you were excited about asking me to do so. Theres no reason that you shouldnt be exuberant about it._ 

After John reports back what hes learned from Stolas, Emi relaxes a little. _Good,_ she says, before glancing back at John. _That used to happen more often when he first joined the team and his control was more erratic._ 

_Im glad that Keith seems to be getting along with her and already getting her phone number. His night is going well. When did he gain a familiar?_

Over at the pool tables, Maeve replies, My cousins her photographer/videographer. Hes been working with her for eight months or so? His name is Declan, if you ever see him out in the field.

Oh, do ya? she says with a slight blush as Keith says he wants to get to know her more. What do you wanna know? I wont say Im an open book, but Im pretty close.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _Thank you_, Stolas, John projected before returning to his previous conversation. _You should fly by and meet Emilia before the evening is out._


*Balcony Time!*
_"My pleasure, John._ Stolas replies. _"I will take you up on that as well, though after making sure Keith has remembered he is to receive Maeve's phone number. I don't think he would forget that given his thoughts, but should he need a reminder. I'll land on your shoulder if that is ok, to save the bar."_

_"Oh and we will need to all chat about the briefing for tomorrow at some point. Keith has a couple things he would like to ask as well. But that's for much later, this is a time for celebration."_




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Over at the pool tables, Maeve replies, My cousins her photographer/videographer. Hes been working with her for eight months or so? His name is Declan, if you ever see him out in the field.
> 
> Oh, do ya? she says with a slight blush as Keith says he wants to get to know her more. What do you wanna know? I wont say Im an open book, but Im pretty close.


Keith nods as Maeve responds about her cousin's work with Aimee. That definitely made sense of how they would all know each other. They both probably already knew about Maeve's powers too, one less introduction John would have to worry about when Aimee stopped talking with Ian. _If_ she made it farther than meeting Ian.

"Declan," Keith thinks for a moment. "I think I remember seein' him at the Volta Memorial a little over a week ago. That's cool that he's a photographer and videographer. I'll be sure to say hi if I see them out and about again!"

He could feel the flush of his cheeks growing as Maeve blushed and with her response. He wasn't sure what he expected, but that was what he hoped for. Also good she wasn't an open book, better to learn over time!

Stolas looked between the pair and projected to them both. _"I'm going to stretch my wings a moment. Be right back."_ He flies off of the back of the chair and makes his way to the bar. Keith nodded and smiled then realized he was going to the bar. He returned his full attention to Maeve. Where else would he want his attention now anyway?

"Where to start? What's your favorite color? Or food?" Keith rubbed the back of his neck. "I'm fairly open too."

*At the bar....*
Stolas flaps his wings a few times in the air looking for the best place to land, and projects to John. _"Incoming."_ As he lands gently on John's shoulder and looks between Emilia and John for a moment. Then projecting to both.

_"A pleasure to meet you, Miss Emilia Shaw, friend to the young master. I'm Stolas, his newly summoned familiar. I also apologize for interrupting, but wanted to come over before everyone broke off into their respective groups. And coming over would have been awkward at the end of the party. Thank you, John, for allowing me to land here. I doubt the venue owners would take kindly to even an magical animal being on the bar."_ Stolas looked at the spirits doing the serving. _"Or the spirits taking care of it."_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
> The vampire tilts his head as he observes the glyph. I have never seen something like that on a human, not even those that have contracts with demons.


While my research on the matter is not complete, John replied quietly as he lowered his hand, it is a very rare occurrence for a human to enter into a _kayal_. There are a handful of unsubstantiated rumors hinting at other such agreements prior to mine. 




> I will admit that my knowledge of demons is not the deepest. We have had to kill several that have been encroaching on our territory a few of the Kindred have been destroyed as a result. I cannot speak for my mistress, but I will ask you if you have any requests for me. While my first priority is to my Clan, I will do what I can to assist you in destroying the demons, since we do seem to have this goal in common.


Thank you, Mr. Feris. For right now, I can only think of only one request I would have. If you could bear a request to your mistress that we establish an informal protocol for exchanging information through Mr. Rothmeyer  as he is the obvious point of contact between the interested parties we represent. We would be especially interested in any information you hear about the Stones. 




> *Party Time*
> Emi sighs again. _John, its not_ she stops briefly, searching for the right words. _I had a great time dancing and Im very happy that you were excited about asking me to do so. Theres no reason that you shouldnt be exuberant about it._


John noted that she could not complete her sentence  a tacit admission that the situation was his fault, even if it would be inappropriate to lay blame on him for it. As she said, it was a natural and normal thing for him to look forward to dancing with her and for them to enjoy doing so. It was equally true that it was natural and normal for Grayson to feel hurt when seeing them together. 

And for Emi to be hurt by Graysons suffering.

And for him to sympathize with them both.

Nevertheless, the not quite rebuke was not without its sting. He knew his role was to be here for her but it was equally true that his position here was less than ideal. The only way for him to ease their pain would be to begin to walk down the path he dreamt of the other night  one where he hid his pain from Emi and allowed Grayson to have a chance.

He might do that for her  although it would tear him apart to do so  but he did not think he could do that for him. 

And it did not take much soul searching to recognize he would not do that for him and it would be dishonest for him to do so.




> After John reports back what hes learned from Stolas, Emi relaxes a little. _Good,_ she says, before glancing back at John. _That used to happen more often when he first joined the team and his control was more erratic._ 
> 
> [I]Im glad that Keith seems to be getting along with her and already getting her phone number. His night is going well. When did he gain a familiar?[/I\]


_A few days ago_, John replied, hoping the change in topic would help her mood. _Hes a being of the Void. Im still not certain if his form is naturally a bird or if he took his form from Keiths nom de guerre. Nevertheless, he is a friendly sort  although that may be the result of knowing his native language. So far, Ive learned the name of two of his associates  Solas and Conabran. The latter is reported to be excessively fond of trinkets. Doubtless he will be interested in your VIP band.
_




> *At the bar....*
> Stolas flaps his wings a few times in the air looking for the best place to land, and projects to John. _"Incoming."_ As he lands gently on John's shoulder and looks between Emilia and John for a moment. Then projecting to both.
> 
> _"A pleasure to meet you, Miss Emilia Shaw, friend to the young master. I'm Stolas, his newly summoned familiar. I also apologize for interrupting, but wanted to come over before everyone broke off into their respective groups. And coming over would have been awkward at the end of the party. Thank you, John, for allowing me to land here. I doubt the venue owners would take kindly to even an magical animal being on the bar."_ Stolas looked at the spirits doing the serving. _"Or the spirits taking care of it."_


_Think nothing of it,_ John projects as Osgood expertly slides a glass full of bar mix for Stolas Down the bar.

----------


## big teej

*At Party:*

"Is that why you ran him off?"  Raphael asks, surprise clear in his voice.  

"What do you think you're apologizing for?"  

The vampire snickers, "Oh I'm pretty great, all things considered."  He says with a smug smile.  

"I haven't really had a chance to catch up with Louis since this morning though.  But he's got a good head on his shoulders.  He's a lot more rational about risk taking than your buddy."  

*At 5th Chapter:*

Raphael turns sharply to Feris when he mentions that there had been.... casualties.

He throws one leg over the other and lounges against the arm of the couch again.  Torn between an innate sense of ... not kinship.  But something.  And the awareness that most of the community wasn't anything to him, either personally or as a resource. 

"I'm not opposed to playing middle man for this gig."  He says. 

"But if I'm always the one bringing creepy surprise intel for the team, someone's gonna start asking questions."  

He glances at John and then back to Feris.  "I mean, besides him."  He jerks a thumb at John.  

"Harbinger already thinks I'm full of it.  Not that I don't mind tweaking his feathers from time to time, keeps him young at heart."  

*At Chophouse:*

"Sorta."  Raphael says, transferring an egg roll to his own plate.  

"I don't know how stuffy the boys and girls from the other teams are, and I don't really know how much of a party atmosphere we can get going with just as many Responsible Chaperones" he says, tossing his head from side to side for emphasis "As there are boisterous, trouble-making teenagers.  You know.  Like John, or Drake." 

"More importantly..."  He says, taking a bite, and leaving her on the hook while he savored it. 

"_you_  aren't going to be there... and if I'd realized that a little earlier, I'm not sure I would've passed on the chance to have the house mostly to ourselves." 

He rolls his eyes.

"I'm sure Sidney and Ryker are good sports.  We'd stay out of each other's hair."

----------


## HIDA

> *At Party:*
> 
> "Is that why you ran him off?"  Raphael asks, surprise clear in his voice.  
> 
> "What do you think you're apologizing for?"  
> 
> The vampire snickers, "Oh I'm pretty great, all things considered."  He says with a smug smile.  
> 
> "I haven't really had a chance to catch up with Louis since this morning though.  But he's got a good head on his shoulders.  He's a lot more rational about risk taking than your buddy."


"I didn't intend to run him off but He seemed more than grateful for the opportunity rescue from Keith. No reason to hold him here if he didn't want to be." Manny says as the round starts. 

"I just took the opportunity to ask about something that had a bit more depth to it.   I wasn't apologizing for anything. I didn't realize she was an asset that we could utilize for the mission and you seemed a bit put off by her absence from the roster."

"While I agree with your critique of John's risk assessment skills, I cannot say yours are any better, mate." Manny says with a grin as he ends the round on a PERFECT.

"I'm glad you find yourself in high spirits though. Not everyone who has a teammate pass handles it gracefully but you seem to be fine enough to me." Manny says, Starting the final fight with the boss character.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
The vampires eyebrows raise a fraction as John puts down his hand. Interesting. Did you know this when you entered such a contract? he asks as his curiosity gets the better of him. 

Feris nods to Raphaels reaction, but moves on, unwilling to share details with John and Emi in the room. Consider it done. I will speak to my mistress. I dont see her having any objections.

Is that all you would ask of me? the vampire inquires. 

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse*
I suppose thats true, Stella agrees as she picks up her own egg roll. She smiles at the thought of Drake and John at a party. At least John can dance. Drake refuses. Something about not wanting to step on toes, she explains. 

Her cheeks flush again. Im sure theyll be preoccupied with the base virtually empty. Sidney did mention that she was going to bake a cake for me though.

*Party Time* 
_Thank you again for it, John,_ Emi says as she touches the bracelet. _Its beautiful. Where did you get it, if you dont mind me asking?_

_A pleasure, Stolas,_ Emi says as the bird lands on Johns shoulder. _Im glad that Keith gained such a well spoken familiar, and a telepath, as well. What else can you do?_

At the pool tables, Maeve thinks for a moment. My favorite food do desserts count? If they do, its my moms bourbon apple pie. If they dont then shepherds pie. My favorite color is green. Like a really deep forest green. What about you?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
> The vampires eyebrows raise a fraction as John puts down his hand. Interesting. Did you know this when you entered such a contract? he asks as his curiosity gets the better of him.


We were a little pressed for time when the agreement was being made, John conceded, and I was more focused on structuring an agreement that would be both beneficial to both parties without leaving either vulnerable. I knew it was unusual, of course, but I did not realize howshall we say, exclusive a club I was joining.

He was keenly aware of Emis presence near him and her concern for him when he returned with the glyph on his hand.

Normally, I would prefer to think those things through more, but there were too many lives on the line at the moment and depriving the Crowns of their source for greater demon blood for the production of Nova too great a benefit for the city to have done so.




> Feris nods to Raphaels reaction, but moves on, unwilling to share details with John and Emi in the room. Consider it done. I will speak to my mistress. I dont see her having any objections.
> 
> Is that all you would ask of me? the vampire inquires.


I suspect the remainder of my questions would be impertinent or indiscrete. The list of things I mentioned that I remain curious about with Miss Wood, for example. If you were in a position to reveal that information, I suspect you would have already done so. And, I might add, you have already been quite generous in letting me know about your jeweler.

He turned to Emi. Can you think of anything I have forgotten or overlooked?

John stopped, frowning. There is one thing, now that I think of it. If you or your contacts come across the name Isla, I would appreciate it if you let me know. She was presumed killed about a decade ago when the Cult of the Blood Moon self-destructed. Her body, however, was not identified among the dead. Her mentor, _Rizaska_ Kisharha, said she had attempted to summon a major demon but did not believe her up to the task  the princely brother of the greater demon we currently have in custody, as it turns out.

John glanced at Feris. Yet another coincidence I am less than comfortable with.

Regardless, any mention of her would be the kind of thing I would like to know about. If she is hosting a greater demon within her, some of this could be traced back to her  even if the greater demon possessing Bordreaux comes from a House that overthrew the one our guest is from.




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> _Thank you again for it, John,_ Emi says as she touches the bracelet. _Its beautiful. Where did you get it, if you dont mind me asking?_


_Farleys Antiques and Jewelry, here on the East Side_, John replied. _They specialize in high end estate pieces. Ive started working my way down a list of such places to see if any of the Stones have come through their stores or if they have heard of them. Thus far, I havent had any success with my professional investigations. I have, however, manages to find some nice pieces to give to Kate and Mom at Christmas at two other locations and came across this for you. 

I knew I needed something to mark you as the evenings VIP_, he projected a little more quietly, _but I did not expect to get lucky enough to find this. Something about it spoke of you to me._

----------


## Roguewolf

> _Think nothing of it,_ John projects as Osgood expertly slides a glass full of bar mix for Stolas Down the bar.





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> _A pleasure, Stolas,_ Emi says as the bird lands on Johns shoulder. _Im glad that Keith gained such a well spoken familiar, and a telepath, as well. What else can you do?_


Stolas sees the glass slide down the bar and hops down to grab some of the mix to try in his beak. _"Thank you, Osgood!"_ Stolas projects to the spirit.

He turns back to Emi and notices the bracelet, and nods. He has a bit of a sense of pride at the compliment.

_"Two kind meetings today, tis a very good day indeed! Thank you for your kind words, Miss Shaw."_ He projected to the pair. _"As for abilities, some similar to the young master's. I can attack with my feathers if need be but my role is more in support. I share a mental link with the master so he has only to think and we can converse. Of course the reverse is true as well. Aside from that, I can do illusions, and can read and speak most languages."_

Stolas looks at John and they hear a chuckle. _"I say most because he knows one even I do not know."_ 




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* At the pool tables, Maeve thinks for a moment. My favorite food do desserts count? If they do, its my moms bourbon apple pie. If they dont then shepherds pie. My favorite color is green. Like a really deep forest green. What about you?


Keith nods and grins. "Desserts totally count!" He was making a mental list of what she would like, that would help a lot.

"Bourbon apple pie? That sounds amazing. And now I'm just gonna be thinkin' shepherd's pie. " He chuckled a bit then relaxed a bit. Though now he also was seeing her in deep forest green. Oh and getting mildly lost in her green eyes. "Oooo ok deep forest green is really pretty."

He thinks for a minute on her question of the same topic. Desserts were a bit tougher, and outside of the diner food he and his uncle would eat on travels, some of the rations Don E. kept on hand were nightmare fuel. Almost literally.

"Hmmmmm, desserts would probably be nearly anything with strawberries. I'd have to say, pasta outside of that." He thought again. "My favorite color is purple though. Like that deep royal purple."

"What is your favorite movie? Or top three?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
Quite exclusive, Feris says in a low voice. He tries to recall the name Isla for a moment. I have not heard the name recently. I will keep an ear out though and ask my subordinates if theyve heard anything.

As for Cassie, the vampire continues. I have not shared any additional information because I have none. After I rescued her and realized that she had magical potential, I was told by my mistress not to look too deeply into her past. I was suspicious, of course, but in exchange I was allowed to keep watch over her, so I agreed.

Emi looks between the two vampires and then at John. Nothing right now that I can think of, she says before projecting to John, _Im assuming asking when Cassie and Stella can meet would count as impertinent._ 

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Maeves next answer is quick. Anything involving Pinionette and the Anomalies. Did you see the new one? Kisara and I went a few days ago. It was soooo good. I wont spoil it for you if you havent seen it yet though.

_That was something that intrigued me about him when I met him as well,_ Emi replies to Stolas as she rubs Johns hand with her thumb. 

Her eyes flick up to Johns as he speaks to her privately. _If my father and two angels werent standing right here I would kiss you,_ she says just as quietly.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
> Quite exclusive, Feris says in a low voice. He tries to recall the name Isla for a moment. I have not heard the name recently. I will keep an ear out though and ask my subordinates if theyve heard anything.
> 
> As for Cassie, the vampire continues. I have not shared any additional information because I have none. After I rescued her and realized that she had magical potential, I was told by my mistress not to look too deeply into her past. I was suspicious, of course, but in exchange I was allowed to keep watch over her, so I agreed.


I can appreciate how one might be willing to accept certain limitations, John offered with a smile and a sidelong glance at Emi, when it means getting to spend time with a remarkable woman.

_Interesting_, John projected to Emi. _Madame Bordreauxs visits during Stellas childhood were likely with Feris mistress, then. I will ask Raphael about her later, although I suspect I will receive only limited information. If I learn anything, I will let you know._




> Emi looks between the two vampires and then at John. Nothing right now that I can think of, she says before projecting to John, _Im assuming asking when Cassie and Stella can meet would count as impertinent._


_Raphael has asked that we wait until Monday before broaching the topic,_ John explained. _He was hoping to take her out for her birthday and not have this complicate matters. In between her brother, her mother, the curse, coming in from the cold, and almost losing him, Raphael was hoping to offer her a brief period of limited drama._

_Well_, he added mischievously, _as limited as any couple consisting of a vampire and a sorceress can be, I suppose.

Id consider pushing it, but I was hoping to convince him that dance lessons for the two of them would be a good birthday gift to her from us and I am not sure how much persuading that will take._

In that case, John said, stepping forward and extending his hand, we should probably not take up any more of your time. Given your business dealings and your oversight here, I am aware of how valuable such an interview is and I am grateful for the opportunity to speak.




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _That was something that intrigued me about him when I met him as well,_ Emi replies to Stolas as she rubs Johns hand with her thumb. 
> 
> Her eyes flick up to Johns as he speaks to her privately. _If my father and two angels werent standing right here I would kiss you,_ she says just as quietly.


_Is there a reason we are hiding such public displays of affection from them?_ John asked curiously, feeling his affection for Emi come more to the fore._ If so, Id be happy for us to move to a more discrete part of the venue in order for that to happen._

One, he he considered, that was out of the line of sight from the balcony.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Maeves next answer is quick. Anything involving Pinionette and the Anomalies. Did you see the new one? Kisara and I went a few days ago. It was soooo good. I wont spoil it for you if you havent seen it yet though.
> 
> _That was something that intrigued me about him when I met him as well,_ Emi replies to Stolas as she rubs Johns hand with her thumb.


Keith grins and thinks for a moment as she answers. He had seen a few of the movies but not the latest one. "Can't say I've seen the latest but glad that it's really good! They continue from the previous cliffhanger? I need to go watch it sometime."

How was it that he was nervous as Grayson, well half as nervous at least, but still forming sentences completely? He had no idea. Just that he was enjoying every second with Maeve.

"Really enjoy their movies as well." He said with a lopsided grin. "Would you like to see it again?"

*Over at the bar.*

Stolas looks between the pair and nods. _"I won't intrude too much on your time together, but am glad to have met."_  Stolas grabs a beak full of bar nuts and seemingly swallows them whole before looking over at the pool tables.

_"Any advice to send his way?"_

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *Over at the bar.*
> Stolas looks between the pair and nods. _"I won't intrude too much on your time together, but am glad to have met."_  Stolas grabs a beak full of bar nuts and seemingly swallows them whole before looking over at the pool tables.
> 
> _"Any advice to send his way?"_


_So long as he is being himself_, John replied, _I have none. I would tell you to wish him luck but I wouldnt want to distract him with the thought that someone was watching him._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
_I told you, John,_ Emi says playfully. _No snogging in public._ 

She takes another sip of wine as she looks back over at Stolas. _Hes doing well so far. Why muddy the waters?_

Over at the pool tables, Maeve gives Keith an excited grin. Yeah they did. They do a good job of wrapping up several plots that had been hanging for the last couple movies too.

She considers Keiths offer for a moment. Only if we make it through a game of 20 questions first. With some modified rules. Every time you ask a question, you have to answer it too. Sound fair?

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _I told you, John,_ Emi says playfully. _No snogging in public._ 
> 
> She takes another sip of wine as she looks back over at Stolas. _Hes doing well so far. Why muddy the waters?_


_I cant imagine why I keep forgetting that rule_, John replied with some amusement as they spoke about what her psychology professors were like. _I must keep getting distracted by something. I cant imagine what it might be.

Doubtless, the tabloids will beat it into me soon enough.

I think Clea is still a little conflicted about the outcome of todays events_, John continued, trying  and mostly failing  to distract himself from the thought of Emis kiss. _I can tell she enjoyed herself but I think she discovered a competitive streak she was not fully aware of. Were Ian and Zack pleased by the post-race results?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _So long as he is being himself_, John replied, _I have none. I would tell you to wish him luck but I wouldnt want to distract him with the thought that someone was watching him._





> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> She takes another sip of wine as she looks back over at Stolas. _Hes doing well so far. Why muddy the waters?_


Stolas chuckles and nods at John's offer of good luck, and tilts his head at Emilia.

_"That is entirely fair, John. Though, I suppose he knows someone is watching him. He may just think Manny is somewhere waiting to strike."_ He takes another beak full from the glass. _"Let's hope he keeps it up. It seems he has asked her to a movie, and one she has seen, though now it's a game of 20 questions. This should be interesting."_




> Over at the pool tables, Maeve gives Keith an excited grin. Yeah they did. They do a good job of wrapping up several plots that had been hanging for the last couple movies too.
> 
> She considers Keiths offer for a moment. Only if we make it through a game of 20 questions first. With some modified rules. Every time you ask a question, you have to answer it too. Sound fair?


Keith's smile is a bit more excited hearing they had wrapped up plot points. He was ready to see the movie now if he could but did want to spend that time if he could with Maeve. Too bad she had already seen it, though. Just leaves room for other outings. "Oh man am I glad to hear that! I can't wait!"

At her request following his offer, he about stopped. _Wait, is that an actual consideration?!_ His mind raced for a moment, before he nodded instinctively. Of course he would agree.

"That sounds totally fair to me." He says with a slight blush. "Alternating turns asking or as we were?"

----------


## mmdeforrest

> Stolas chuckles and nods at John's offer of good luck, and tilts his head at Emilia.
> 
> _"That is entirely fair, John. Though, I suppose he knows someone is watching him. He may just think Manny is somewhere waiting to strike."_ He takes another beak full from the glass. _"Let's hope he keeps it up. It seems he has asked her to a movie, and one she has seen, though now it's a game of 20 questions. This should be interesting."_


John smiled gently at Emi, thinking back to their own game. _Its a good way to get to know one another. If he gets very lucky, he will make a mistake with one of his questions and find out things are going better than he expected._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
_Oh they were very pleased,_ Emi replies with a smile. _Zack was convinced that the tune hed put on it was too much, and would blow the turbos, but they held together. They were both surprised that you managed to beat me. They thought it would be a complete blowout.

Im glad you proved them wrong._ 

She stealthily glances at her father and his conversation group. They all seem to be having a good talk. Alcohol has loosened all of them up, and even Seraph is making the occasional good natured jab at Harbinger and Eidolon. 

Emi turns her gaze back to John and looks at him from under her lashes. Her cheeks are just the slightest bit red from the wine. _That was a fun game You know, I could possibly be convinced to break my rule. If you were to find a room discrete  enough, that is._ 

Over at the pool tables, Maeve nods. Alternating. Favorite band. Go, she says with a wide smile.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Oh they were very pleased,_ Emi replies with a smile. _Zack was convinced that the tune hed put on it was too much, and would blow the turbos, but they held together. They were both surprised that you managed to beat me. They thought it would be a complete blowout.
> 
> Im glad you proved them wrong._ 
> 
> She stealthily glances at her father and his conversation group. They all seem to be having a good talk. Alcohol has loosened all of them up, and even Seraph is making the occasional good natured jab at Harbinger and Eidolon. 
> 
> Emi turns her gaze back to John and looks at him from under her lashes. Her cheeks are just the slightest bit red from the wine. [I]That was a fun game You know, I could possibly be convinced to break my rule. If you were to find a room discrete  enough, that is. [/I


_I havent given you the behind the scenes, VIP tour yet, have I_, John asked with faux innocence, leading Emi towards the back of the venue. Catching the eye of the two servers, he signaled them to make their way to the kitchen. He also nodded to Pinky and Osgood via the mirrors that had been positioned to allow the two to exchange nods or other signals as needed.

_Pinky and Osgood can exchange glances so each knows if there is a problem at the bar or the door_, John explained. _Its a system they used in Harlem in the 1920s._

Ladies, he asked as the servers made their way towards the kitchen, can you pick up one of the full trays   one savory and one sweet  and slowly circulate to make sure our guests have their choices of desserts and appetizers. Thank you.

Ah, Benjamin, John greeted as he entered the kitchenette and walked towards the prep table. Would you be so good as to place these options on the long table for our guests to retrieve at their leisure. And after that, can you bring Osgood some of the ice we left out back and help him check to see what needs to be restocked in the bar area?

Yeah, sure thing, boss, Benjamin replied with a smile and a glance at Emi. Ill just make sure to close the door so that none of the guests come in here and disturb things. You know how careful one needs to be in a kitchen. 

It may be a bit out of line to ask, he added with a smirk as he maneuvered a tray through the door, but would ya mind keeping an eye on things here for me until I get back?

Not at all, John replied as he drew Emi towards him. Id be happy to help.

Just some kissing and maybe some light caressing, John reminded himself. You may be dating but she is effected by alcohol in a way you are not.

He reached up and took her face in his hands. _I. I adore you, Emilia Shaw._

He leaned forward to kiss her, reminding himself that he would have to remember to be the one who was still thinking.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Over at the pool tables, Maeve nods. Alternating. Favorite band. Go, she says with a wide smile.


Keith is caught a bit off guard by the sudden start and his mind immediately blanks of all bands he had listened to. He thinks for a moment, struggling to pick one.

"Starting with the hard ones!" He chuckles. "Well, depends on the genre. We talkin' rock, Metallica because I grew up on it. Jazz, The Phantoms. They mostly do acid jazz but they're _reaaaally_ creative with it a lot of times."

He thinks for a moment.

"Favorite myhos or legend that you were obsessed with?" His smile growing wider. "Tied between Egyptian with Osiris and the old Japanese mythos of Izanagi and Izanami."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Emi leans into his kiss with a smile. _What all do you adore about me?_ she asks. _Im not used to needing to ask._ 

Though he can feel her hands safely at his elbows, the top three buttons of his shirt start to slowly, almost sensually, come undone one by one. She deepens the kiss and he feels a faint, light pull at his belt before she seems to think better of it. 

Out at the pool tables, Maeve thinks for a moment. For bands, my favorite is Unleash the Archers, most of their stuff, anyway. And I like a whole bunch of jazz. I cant really nail down a favorite there.

Ive always liked the Native American folklore. I wouldnt say I was ever obsessed with it though. Hmm Whats the weirdest dream youve ever had? she asks. She takes off her pirate hat and sets it on the pool table, then shakes her hair out, letting it fluff up a bit.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Emi leans into his kiss with a smile. _What all do you adore about me?_ she asks. _Im not used to needing to ask._ 
> 
> Though he can feel her hands safely at his elbows, the top three buttons of his shirt start to slowly, almost sensually, come undone one by one. She deepens the kiss and he feels a faint, light pull at his belt before she seems to think better of it.


_Your very being_, John replies, trying to stop his hands from drifting too far down from the small of her back. _The way our auras play off of one another. Your eyes. The way that we can be partners and equals, mentally and intellectually._

_Somewhat selfishly, the way you care for me and about me, he said, returning her smile.

The way you trust me, as I trust you._

I need to find Sjótönn  very, very soon.

_I may have noticed other parts of your body as well  from time to time._

Her father may sense you, he thought, stopping his hands downward travel a little later than he had anticipated. 

_The excitement of how much we open worlds for one another to explore together._

Be careful.

_The way the world seems more complete and more sensible when you are with me._

Do not say love. 

_Our future possibilities._

Do not propose. Do not propose. Do not propose.

You promised Mr. Shaw at least one more week before you did that.

_Why do you ask?_

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Out at the pool tables, Maeve thinks for a moment. For bands, my favorite is Unleash the Archers, most of their stuff, anyway. And I like a whole bunch of jazz. I cant really nail down a favorite there.
> 
> Ive always liked the Native American folklore. I wouldnt say I was ever obsessed with it though. Hmm Whats the weirdest dream youve ever had? she asks. She takes off her pirate hat and sets it on the pool table, then shakes her hair out, letting it fluff up a bit.


Keith nods as she mentions her favorite bands, and grins as she says she can't pick a favorite for jazz. "I get that, so many good bands out there."

He tilts his head as she mentions Native American folklore. "There's is really interestin' too, learned a lot of it from my uncle but had to explore other stuff as well. And I do understand not bein' obsessed with it. Just had a bad habit of learnin' stories and divin' in." He rubbed the back of his neck nervously. At her question, he stops and his mind begins racing over every dream he could remember.

Would every dream he's had since being moved to West Side count? Sure yeah, that would set a WONDERFUL example about himself! Oh wait, there's the one where his father tried to kill him but it was actually his other self. Or maybe the one this morning where he literally killed a part of himself. White was gone, but that would still bring up any kind of question about himself.

"That's a tough one......" He says as he continues to think, suddenly very distracted at her hair. _I-i-i-i-i...._ His brain broke and turned into a skipping record. After a moment he nodded and looked up.

"Probably the weirdest dream I've ever had was like a weird fever dream or a crazy episode of a TV show. It was so weird because I ended up running through like, thirty different TV sets, between commercials, sitcoms, ended up animated at one point and met some guy named Erik that decided it was his job to run the TV network. What made it crazier was the other characters in each show or skit were people I knew but like..... the complete opposite of how they were. Like if the person was normally happy go lucky, they were very serious in the dream. And for some reason, it was always Tuesday. Ended about the time I got cast as a cat."

Keith shakes his head. "It was weird." He met her eyes. "I-uhhhh...." His brain stopped working again. "If you could become any creature, mythical or otherwise, what would it be?"

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time* 
John feels a psychic force gently pushing his hands downward an invitation.

_Its nice to hear it said,_ she explains as one hand runs through the hair behind his ear before she anchors it on the back of his head, drawing him in again. She doesnt suppress the warm glow of her pleasure and joy at his words and their activities. 

_You are the most unique man Ive ever met,_ she says as she pulls back just enough to gaze into his eyes. _Im looking forward to all of these future possibilities, John Kelley._ 


Maeve snorts a little at Keiths dream. Mine was when I was a kid. I usually dont remember my dreams, but this one I can still remember even after all these years. I was the fourth member of the three musketeers She goes on to elaborate on how the four of them climbed a Jack-in-beanstalk style tower while the giant on top threw crates and barrels down at them a la Donkey Kong. Once they reached the top, they rescued her grandfather, who had a small pet snail (like Jiminy Cricket) that told them all to remember to do their homework before they faded into golden light. It was weird, she concludes. 

Id probably pick either a Seelie or Oilliphéist if I had to pick a mythical one. A cat for normal animals.

She pauses in their game as Zack and Kylie return from the dance floor, seeking their drinks that theyd left on one of the two high top tables near the pool tables. They both appear to be very tipsy after several drinks while they were dancing. The two of them sit at the table, holding hands as Zack looks something up on his phone to show Kylie. 

A girl on skull face paint and a pink and black dress follows soon after them. Hi! she says to Keith and Maeve energetically. I wanted to come around and meet everyone before people started to leave. My names Jadyn! I just started at East Side a few days ago.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> John feels a psychic force gently pushing his hands downward an invitation.
> 
> _Its nice to hear it said,_ she explains as one hand runs through the hair behind his ear before she anchors it on the back of his head, drawing him in again. She doesnt suppress the warm glow of her pleasure and joy at his words and their activities. 
> 
> _You are the most unique man Ive ever met,_ she says as she pulls back just enough to gaze into his eyes. _Im looking forward to all of these future possibilities, John Kelley._


Under the force of her eyes, John ceased to think and allowed Emi to guide his hands for a moment  a moment that he hoped was not a moment too long  as he leaned in for another kiss. His passion for her, he knew, was an aspect of his love  one of many ways it might express itself.

His peripheral senses registered that their auras had begun to merge, blending as their bodies pressed against one another. 

_Emi_

It was getting intense.

_Emi_

He was struggling to remember  to remember that he was more in possession of his faculties than her. To remember that the door, while closed, was not that thick and most of the provisional heroes were out side  including Grayson.

And two angels. 

He should stop.

And two reporters.

Or at least slow down.

And, of course.

_Your father._

He struggled to control himself.

_Wont hemmmmhe sense us?_

----------


## big teej

*At Party:*

"Never played before, huh."  Raphael says with good natured skepticism, watching Manny play.  

"Mine are plenty better, the difference is I regenerate from my mistakes."  He says with a smirk that sours when he mentions his dead comrade.  

He pushes himself to his feet, tossing the spent blood bag into the trash can and snagging his helmet.  "How kind of you to say so." He spits out in a caustic hiss, all pretense of humor evaporating. 

The gilt and enameled steel groans beneath the vampire's grip.  

"Listen, _Replacement._ You don't get talk about that with me, and don't act like you know me."  

He takes half a step towards the door and stops, looking at his feet for several seconds before looking up, past Manny. When he speaks again, it's much calmer, dead even. 

"I would suggest you be less cavalier about his death if you speak to Louis about it."  

The vampire knight turns and stalks from the room.  He glances around the room, evaluating the least crowded route to the exit without cutting across the dance floor.  

Unless intercepted, Raphael makes a quiet, but obvious exit from the venue. 


*At 5th Chapter:*

"I doubt it makes you feel any better John, but look on the bright side.  Cassie and Stella couldn't have more--"  He glances at Feris "--_dedicated_ protectors."  He smiles, not quite succeeding at hiding his long eye teeth.  

He stands up, ready to leave if Feris and John have nothing else to exchange.  

*Date Night:*

"That's kinda exactly what I meant."  Raphael deadpans, looking into Stella's eyes for a long moment.  

"If Drake's worried about grinding off someone's toes, to me that sounds like a great reason to learn what he's doing.  Do you dance any?"

----------


## HIDA

> *At Party:*
> 
> "Never played before, huh."  Raphael says with good natured skepticism, watching Manny play.  
> 
> "Mine are plenty better, the difference is I regenerate from my mistakes."  He says with a smirk that sours when he mentions his dead comrade.  
> 
> He pushes himself to his feet, tossing the spent blood bag into the trash can and snagging his helmet.  "How kind of you to say so." He spits out in a caustic hiss, all pretense of humor evaporating. 
> 
> The gilt and enameled steel groans beneath the vampire's grip.  
> ...


"Of course he's not taking it well." Manny groans, rubbing his hand over his face.

"****." 

Manny drops the control and grabs his jacket. He reaches for his drink, pauses and decides to leave it and just give chase, following Raphael out the door. 

"Raphael. Wait man."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time* 
> Maeve snorts a little at Keiths dream. Mine was when I was a kid. I usually dont remember my dreams, but this one I can still remember even after all these years. I was the fourth member of the three musketeers She goes on to elaborate on how the four of them climbed a Jack-in-beanstalk style tower while the giant on top threw crates and barrels down at them a la Donkey Kong. Once they reached the top, they rescued her grandfather, who had a small pet snail (like Jiminy Cricket) that told them all to remember to do their homework before they faded into golden light. It was weird, she concludes. 
> 
> Id probably pick either a Seelie or Oilliphéist if I had to pick a mythical one. A cat for normal animals.
> 
> She pauses in their game as Zack and Kylie return from the dance floor, seeking their drinks that theyd left on one of the two high top tables near the pool tables. They both appear to be very tipsy after several drinks while they were dancing. The two of them sit at the table, holding hands as Zack looks something up on his phone to show Kylie. 
> 
> A girl on skull face paint and a pink and black dress follows soon after them. Hi! she says to Keith and Maeve energetically. I wanted to come around and meet everyone before people started to leave. My names Jadyn! I just started at East Side a few days ago.


Keith chuckles a bit nervously and blushes. Her snorting was just too adorable.

"Yeah, my dream was a bit weird." He says just before she starts recounting hers. He listens intently, hanging on every word. Each second like a gift, drinking in the moment.

At the end he smiles softly and sighs wistfully. "It's a cool story though! Pretty funny the mention of the homework." He couldn't help but let out a short laugh.

He nods at her response and thinks about his. "Cats are the best. Hmmmmm. Maybe a griffin for mythical. I almost feel weird for this but a cat too. Doubt Stolas would have any objections." He says with a chuckle.

He hadn't realized that time had flown by that fast until Zack and Kylie returned. And with the pause in the game, that was a slight annoyance. It was Maeve's turn either way and they could always continue it as well.

He was about to open his mouth again to talk to Maeve before the new girl startled him a bit.

He smiled back and half waved. "Nice ta meet ya, Jadyn! Was wondering who would be moving over there. I'm Keith, and she's Maeve." As she mentioned people leaving, he looked around and then at his watch.

"Time flies when you're havin' fun." He says and smiles softly at Maeve. He turns back to Jadyn. "You said a few days ago? Neat! How ya likin' it so far?"

Stolas comes flying back with a final beer nut from his glass in his beak and lands on Keith's shoulder.

_"I trust you both have had a pleasant conversation? Master, I request more of these pub snacks. We should go shopping tomorrow for them."_ Stolas projected to Keith and Maeve.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 27th_
*John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 



> _Raphael has asked that we wait until Monday before broaching the topic,_ John explained. _He was hoping to take her out for her birthday and not have this complicate matters. In between her brother, her mother, the curse, coming in from the cold, and almost losing him, Raphael was hoping to offer her a brief period of limited drama._
> 
> _Well,_ he added mischievously, _as limited as any couple consisting of a vampire and a sorceress can be, I suppose.
> 
> Id consider pushing it, but I was hoping to convince him that dance lessons for the two of them would be a good birthday gift to her from us and I am not sure how much persuading that will take._
> 
> In that case, John said, stepping forward and extending his hand, we should probably not take up any more of your time. Given your business dealings and your oversight here, I am aware of how valuable such an interview is and I am grateful for the opportunity to speak.


_Thats completely understandable,_ Emi replies. _I can see why Raphael would want to wait before adding in another familial drama to her plate._ 

Feris smiles at Raphaels words as he stands to shake Johns hand. Mr. Rothmyer is correct. The two Boudreauxs are well protected.

This was a productive meeting, he says with a nod to John.  Im looking forward to speaking with you again in the future. Hopefully under less _coincidental_ circumstances.

_October 30th_
*Raphael, Chophouse*
Stellas blush deepens another fraction as Raphael gazes at her before she answers his next question. I love to dance. I used to take lessons as a child. Most of what I learned was the ballroom dances. Recently I havent had the chance to practice, except for a refresher lesson with John while you were away. Hed asked me to help with his waltz for Emilia. What about you?

*Party Time*
_Probably,_ Emi whispers back. _But I dont really care._ 

Johns shirt continues to come undone, button by button, along with several buckles that are holding Emis quarter jacket in place. 


As Raphael stalks through the venue around the dance floor he passes Drake, who perks up at his exit. He exchanges a glance with Yuki as Manny appears from the same room and then goes to follow the vampire. 

Drake moves to intercept Manny. If hes pissed, Id let him go.


Jadyn smiles widely. Yeah, its been really cool! I got to do my first patrol with Zack yesterday, she says. We raided a drug house! She goes on to describe how theyd fought six or seven Crowns, talking animatedly with her hands and doing several standing kicks for emphasis. 

They didnt know what hit em, Zack says from the table. I wasnt sure about going out alone with her, but shes actually pretty good.

Zack did have to save my bacon once though, Jadyn admits a little guiltily. I didnt clear a room right and almost got taken out by the one meta they had there.

Clearing rooms is something you learn, Maeve assures her. And its harder to do in the middle of a fight when you only have one other person with you. But Im sure Eidolon will train you up right.

Jadyn shakes her hand with another grin. I met Nova, Addi, and Kisara already. They said they you were around somewhere. She looks back over at Keith. Oh, youre Graysons friend, right? Hes talked about you a little bit. When he talks, you know?

----------


## HIDA

> *Party Time*. 
> 
> 
> As Raphael stalks through the venue around the dance floor he passes Drake, who perks up at his exit. He exchanges a glance with Yuki as Manny appears from the same room and then goes to follow the vampire. 
> 
> Drake moves to intercept Manny. If hes pissed, Id let him go.


Manny looks out as Raphael spirits off into the night.

"Fine." Manny says, turning back towards the party.  He runs his hands through his hair and walks over to the bar. He reaches over it to grab the rest of the Blue label and nods to Osgood with his claimed prize in hand.

"See if you can find another one of these, mate." Manny says to the apparition with a joyless smile.

Manny turns to head back to the Media Room.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 27th_
> *John and Raphael, 5th Chapter* 
> 
> _Thats completely understandable,_ Emi replies. _I can see why Raphael would want to wait before adding in another familial drama to her plate._ 
> 
> Feris smiles at Raphaels words as he stands to shake Johns hand. Mr. Rothmyer is correct. The two Boudreauxs are well protected.
> 
> This was a productive meeting, he says with a nod to John.  Im looking forward to speaking with you again in the future. Hopefully under less _coincidental_ circumstances.


Before we go, John asked Raphael as they walked down the hall, I did have one question for you. I was hoping Emi and I could give Stella a gift certificate for dance lessons for her birthday. It wouldnt be much of a gift, however, if it did not come with a willing partner. You wouldnt mind joining her for those lessons, would you?




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> _Probably,_ Emi whispers back. _But I dont really care._ 
> 
> Johns shirt continues to come undone, button by button, along with several buckles that are holding Emis quarter jacket in place.


Yes, but should _I_ care? The detached part of Johns mind considered this as he felt his left hand reach up to draw her quarter jacket down and off of her shoulders by its collar. He was vaguely aware that it was his action  and not Emis  that caused him to draw the jacket from her shoulders.

It wasnt that he didnt care, of course, he thought as he leaned down to kiss her neck and shoulders. And they had both been sober a few days ago when they had stopped before they hadstarted doing the kind of thing they were doing now. 

Or starting to do.

Certainly wanting to do.

Both of them.

So it wasnt that what they were doing was unwelcomed by either of them. Quite the opposite. Both wanted this and neither believed they would regret it. 

Her father knocking politely (or forcefully) on the door, he would regret, of course. And in more than one way, he suspected.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Jadyn smiles widely. Yeah, its been really cool! I got to do my first patrol with Zack yesterday, she says. We raided a drug house! She goes on to describe how theyd fought six or seven Crowns, talking animatedly with her hands and doing several standing kicks for emphasis. 
> 
> They didnt know what hit em, Zack says from the table. I wasnt sure about going out alone with her, but shes actually pretty good.
> 
> Zack did have to save my bacon once though, Jadyn admits a little guiltily. I didnt clear a room right and almost got taken out by the one meta they had there.
> 
> Clearing rooms is something you learn, Maeve assures her. And its harder to do in the middle of a fight when you only have one other person with you. But Im sure Eidolon will train you up right.
> ...


Keith chuckles a bit and smiles. Jadyn was certainly full of energy and she'd do well teaming with Zack. He would be able to keep up. He nods in agreement with Maeve.

"Yeah, and you get the benefit of learnin' early. And Zack is a much nicer teacher than mine was." Keith shakes his head thinking back to Don increasing the numbers and traps until he had learned his lesson.

"Don-freakin-E.. that guy could be sadistic." Keith grimaces at the memory.

Keith smiles at Maeve when Jadyn mentions she had met the other North Siders. He hoped he wasn't keeping her away too long with Jadyn mentioning others leaving.

His attention was torn back to Jadyn when she mentioned him being Grayson's friend. He grinned and nodded.

"Yep that's me! If he's already talkin' to ya then that's some good progress though. Talks him a good bit to open up. Get him into a KMBU match and I betcha he'll be more comfortable."

Keith realized he hadn't responded to Stolas yet too and sighed at the continued prodding of snacks. "OK, Stolas. We'll get you those for snacks."

Stolas let out a happy caw.

"Right, this is Stolas my familiar. He's normally more talkative too."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Oi, Ian says as Manny turns to leave. Hed come up to grab another drink for himself and Aimee just as Raphael left the venue. Whyre you taking the Blue Label? Hes curious, but his tone has a slight edge to it. Pretty sure theres only the one here.


Over at the pool tables, Jadyn glances over at Kylie and Zack before her returning her attention to Keith and Maeve. Everyones been really helpful so far. Although knowing Kali has been a huge help too. Sparring with everyone has been really fun. Mostly. When Ian threw me across the room with telekinesis wasnt fun. Neither was Zack shocking me. But thats all part of training! She says, gaining her enthusiasm back. 

However, she seems to loose a little bit of energy when Keith mentions Grayson talking to her. Hes said like two words to me.

Hes kinda like that, Kylie reminds her. Hell come around.

Jadyn shrugs. I guess Im just used to talking to everybody.

Maeve looks curiously at Keith. Whats KMBU?


Emi quietly moans as Johns lips find her neck. 

John she whispers in his ear before gently kissing the sensitive skin below it, I want you.

Johns belt unbuckles itself as Emis hands glide down his bare stomach to the top of his slacks. She pauses before she undoes them, looking up into his eyes, giving him a chance to stop her if he wants.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Oi, Ian says as Manny turns to leave. Hed come up to grab another drink for himself and Aimee just as Raphael left the venue. Whyre you taking the Blue Label? Hes curious, but his tone has a slight edge to it. Pretty sure theres only the one here.


Manny turns around with a huge smile on his face.

"Don't worry mate. Ozzy's got you covered. If you find for sure we're lacking, I'll be happy to share the rest. I'll even throw in a cigar if you're so inclined." He says with a bow and using his flight to stay bowed while gliding back towards the Media Room.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Over at the pool tables, Jadyn glances over at Kylie and Zack before her returning her attention to Keith and Maeve. Everyones been really helpful so far. Although knowing Kali has been a huge help too. Sparring with everyone has been really fun. Mostly. When Ian threw me across the room with telekinesis wasnt fun. Neither was Zack shocking me. But thats all part of training! She says, gaining her enthusiasm back. 
> 
> However, she seems to loose a little bit of energy when Keith mentions Grayson talking to her. Hes said like two words to me.
> 
> Hes kinda like that, Kylie reminds her. Hell come around.
> 
> Jadyn shrugs. I guess Im just used to talking to everybody.
> ...


Keith tilts his head to the side. He doesn't recognize the name, but Stolas's beak opens and the beer nut falls out.

*Spoiler: Keith may not know, but Stolas does!*
Show


Keith: Occult Knowledge: 1d6o6 *1* 1d6o6 *1*

Stolas: Occult Knowledge: 1d8o8 *7* 1d6o6 *9*



Stolas projects to Jadyn and Maeve. _"Did you say Kali..... THE KALI?!"_

Keith nods in agreement with Kylie. "Yeah, Just will take a bit. Honestly my old old boss woulda loved how quiet he is." He says with a laugh before offering a comforting smile to Jadyn. "It can be a bit weird when you're used to talkin' to everyone."

He turns back to Maeve and grins. "It's a monster fighting game that he's really good at. I'd never played or heard of it until comin' to East Side, and he got me to try it out. Full name is Kaiju Mega Brawl Ultimate, so you get different monster characters with other abilities. I was thinkin' of getting a tournament goin' to try and get a tournament going with anyone that plays on the teams too."

"It's one of his favorites."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> Emi quietly moans as Johns lips find her neck. 
> 
> John she whispers in his ear before gently kissing the sensitive skin below it, I want you.
> 
> Johns belt unbuckles itself as Emis hands glide down his bare stomach to the top of his slacks. She pauses before she undoes them, looking up into his eyes, giving him a chance to stop her if he wants.


The detached part of his brain, noting that all other parts of him were melting down as rival drives struggled for supremacy, produced an apt variation on Oscar Wilde.

To lose one opportunity with Emilia Shaw, Mr. Kelley, may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose two looks like carelessness.

I want you, too, Emi, he said looking in her eyes and meaning every bit of it before he glanced around the kitchenette.

You must be strong. 

But not here. Not like this  where it would have to be furtive and rushed as we suppress ourselves so that someone else doesnt wander in and find us.

Or your father doesnt snuff my mind out like a candle, a distant and aloof part of his brain observed.

He reached up and cradled her face in his hands. 

I wantwant this to be something worthy of you.

It was almost impossible to not lower his hands to her neck, caress down to her bare shoulders, and.

Let me plan something for us, he suggested. Just us. Not for the Provisional Teams or the City or anyone but you and me.

If she pressed her case, he knew his resistance would collapse. It was almost doing so of its own accord. He wanted to embrace that fuller expression of his physical love. He ached to do so.

II know I could not resist if. I want toand I wouldnt regret it if we did.

Right up to the moment her father killed him.

_Im glad that brain of yours never stops,_ she had told him. _Im not saying I would have regretted anything, but I think youre right. Im not sure that Im ready._

He hoped she still believed that.

Besides, he said as his brain started shrieking warnings as his mouth got ahead of it. Arent we skipping the awkward conversation where I profess my love for you too soon? Im almost certain I am supposed to do that first.

His eyes widened as he realized what he had just said.

While he was half undressed.

I, um. I just said that last bit out loud, didnt I.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_ 
*Party Time*
Emis dark eyes search Johns as he holds her face. He can feel his belt re-buckle itself and her breathing gets more under control as she pulls back out of his grip. The warm glow of her emotions that hed felt before hastily fades and dies. 

Youre right, John, she says quietly. Of course. Youre right, she continues with a small smile. Johns shirt begins to button from the bottom up before it tucks itself back into his slacks. Emi smooths out his collar and gives him a soft kiss. Im sorry I pushed you. I wasnt trying to suggest that we do _that_ here. I just wanted to pleasure you, is all.

Her smile grows more genuine as he suggests that he plan something for just the two of them. Id like that.

Ill pretend I didnt hear if you want to save those words for a special occasion, she offers before she seems to be distracted for a moment. I dont think it counts if its not said with intent.

I suspect that we need to get back to the party. My brother is getting increasingly irritated with your friend, and I would rather stop him myself than bring my father out of his conversation with the angels.


Out at the bar, Ian looks back at Osgood, who comes up empty handed after checking for a second bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue Label. Wow, what an incredibly gracious host, Ian calls to Manny with a sneer as he floats away. Taking the only bottle of what two of your guests were enjoying when theres a ton of other selection. Thats great, mate. Real good of you. 


At the pool tables, Jadyns eyes go wide. That wasnt Emi or Eidolon she tilts her head before looking back at Keith. Umm Kali is a martial art from the Philippines. Some people call it Arnis, or Escrima.

It was the bird, Maeve says, nudging an elbow toward Stolas. 

You can talk!? Like for real! Jadyn says as she hops in front of the raven.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_ 
> *Party Time*
> Emis dark eyes search Johns as he holds her face. He can feel his belt re-buckle itself and her breathing gets more under control as she pulls back out of his grip. The warm glow of her emotions that hed felt before hastily fades and dies. 
> 
> Youre right, John, she says quietly. Of course. Youre right, she continues with a small smile. Johns shirt begins to button from the bottom up before it tucks itself back into his slacks. Emi smooths out his collar and gives him a soft kiss. Im sorry I pushed you. I wasnt trying to suggest that we do _that_ here. I just wanted to pleasure you, is all.
> 
> Her smile grows more genuine as he suggests that he plan something for just the two of them. Id like that.
> 
> Ill pretend I didnt hear if you want to save those words for a special occasion, she offers before she seems to be distracted for a moment. I dont think it counts if its not said with intent.
> ...


I just did everything wrong, didnt I? John asked quietly as he helped Emi back into her jacket. Im sorry. I didnt I do have something in mind  that not-so-surprise a surprise trip. I

I should just stop.

Why did his words always seem to fail him with her?

At hearing there was trouble brewing, John pulled himself at least an approximation of himself and sighed. Which friend is it this time? Im afraid there is a selection of options at West Side who are capable of doing that.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_ 
> *Party Time*
> At the pool tables, Jadyns eyes go wide. That wasnt Emi or Eidolon she tilts her head before looking back at Keith. Umm Kali is a martial art from the Philippines. Some people call it Arnis, or Escrima.
> 
> It was the bird, Maeve says, nudging an elbow toward Stolas. 
> 
> You can talk!? Like for real! Jadyn says as she hops in front of the raven.


Keith looks at Stolas and shakes his head. "You were thinkin' the goddess Kali weren't you." He chuckles a bit before nodding at Jadyn's explaination, and nodding with Maeve.

"Yep, that's Stolas. He talks and is still getting some of his abilities back. It's certainly lead to some interesting conversations today."

_"Nice to meet you, Jadyn. My apologies for my outburst, I thought you were in contact with the goddess Kali as Keith here said. It's been interesting getting to meet so many people and see a human party with my own eyes!"_

"He's still getting used to everything, but handy when it comes to recon and knowing things."

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_ 
> *Party Time*
> Out at the bar, Ian looks back at Osgood, who comes up empty handed after checking for a second bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue Label. Wow, what an incredibly gracious host, Ian calls to Manny with a sneer as he floats away. Taking the only bottle of what two of your guests were enjoying when theres a ton of other selection. Thats great, mate. Real good of you.


Manny stops his floating and straightens up from his bow.  He walks back over to the blondes and sets the bottle back down at the bar.

"I was sure we'd had another. Ah well, no worries. There you are. As a man of my word, please enjoy." A relaxed smile splits Manny features as he nods to the pair.

"The offer of the cigar is still on if you feel so inclined. If you'll excuse me." He says, turning  to walk back to the Media room.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
No, John, Emi says as she buckles her jacket back into place. I should have known Im sorry I pushed so hard. She looks up at him, offering her hand for him to take. I just want you to know how I feel about you.

Her attention is elsewhere for another moment before she says, Your old friend from London. I think theyve resolved it though.


Jadyn is entranced and immediately starts into a conversation with the bird while the rest of the North Side team comes up to the pool tables. 

Ready to go? Nova asks Maeve. We promised to back before eleven thirty and were gonna be cutting it close.

I guess, Maeve says. She smiles over at Keith. Ill see you later, I guess? Text me?


Ian frowns as Manny sets the bottle down, but doesnt continue to heckle him. 

After Manny has returned to the media room, Ian follows a few minutes later with a glass in each hand. Here, he says, offering one of the glasses. Peace offering.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian frowns as Manny sets the bottle down, but doesnt continue to heckle him. 
> 
> After Manny has returned to the media room, Ian follows a few minutes later with a glass in each hand. Here, he says, offering one of the glasses. Peace offering.


Manny eyes the drink and Ian warily for a moment before accepting the drink and leaning back in the chair. 

"Thanks. Didn't realize we were warring though." Manny says, smile creeping back to its rightful place.

"Aimee leave already?" He asked, offering the man a cigar.

"She's taken quite the interest."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Jadyn is entranced and immediately starts into a conversation with the bird while the rest of the North Side team comes up to the pool tables. 
> 
> Ready to go? Nova asks Maeve. We promised to back before eleven thirty and were gonna be cutting it close.
> 
> I guess, Maeve says. She smiles over at Keith. Ill see you later, I guess? Text me?


Keith chuckles a bit hearing the conversation between Jadyn and Stolas, his attention torn when the other North siders come up. He half waves a greeting, and realizes just how quickly the time had gone. He pretty much kept Maeve away from much of anything for the entire evening. He felt slightly guilty for using up her free time, and then at her smile that guilt cleared, just about like it was never there.

"I hope so," He says returning the smile. "Definitely! I-I hope you had a good time tonight, Maeve." He was on cloud nine, not quite floating yet but, wouldn't be hard since he could fly. Oh and blushing a bit. "I'm really glad y'all could come out tonight, and hope you have a safe drive back."

Keith tilts his head to get Stolas's attention. "Sorry to interrupt, but-" The raven's head turns and he bows to the other North Siders who then hear his voice. _"A pleasure meeting you all, and safe travels, North side team."_

Keith turned his eyes back to Maeve, smiling still. "Gonna help them clean up a bit before headin' out too. Until next time, Anne Bonney."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Ian accepts the cigar and sits on the couch, putting his drink on the side table. Shes talking to Seraph and her sister. He grins as he takes a sip of his drink. Shes a reporter. I dont give interviews very often, so shes really eager to talk to me. I think itll go somewhere less business oriented though. Later.

He smells the cigar as he puts his drink back down. Where are these from?


The Northsiders wave to Keith and Maeve lingers for a moment before she follows her team. I did. It was really great meeting you. Night Keith.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> No, John, Emi says as she buckles her jacket back into place. I should have known Im sorry I pushed so hard. She looks up at him, offering her hand for him to take. I just want you to know how I feel about you.


Your eyes tell me all I need to know, John assured her gently. Not that I want to discourage other forms of communication, once we avail ourselves of a more secure location.

John wondered how one would explain to ones girlfriend that the thought of her father, at some level, perceiving their intimate activities  especially when it would be the first time for both of them  is enough to creep one out. She would have had to learn to offer her parents certain kinds of privacy when she was younger and likely had an innate sense of the etiquette involved in such things.

He, however, did not and the thought of Mr. Shaw judging him at those moments wasweird, to say the least. He doubted the senior hero would be making those kinds of judgements but would he be able to remain completely aloof from?

Of course, he would. But the possibility was still unnerving  even for someone who did not feel fear. 

And even without that, there was the emotional no-go zone of the sensitive hearing, and perhaps other senses, of Grayson. Even without preternatural senses, there were a host of tells that might hint at levels of intimacy. The kind of sensitive smell possessed by reptiles and, he suspected, draconic creatures would more than add to that.




> Her attention is elsewhere for another moment before she says, Your old friend from London. I think theyve resolved it though.


Manny was ruffling Ians feathers? John asked incredulously, taking Emis hand with some relief that she was accepting of the situation  even if she seemed unconvinced by his lackluster admission of love. And he accuses me of taking risks, he commented, holding the door for her.

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> The Northsiders wave to Keith and Maeve lingers for a moment before she follows her team. I did. It was really great meeting you. Night Keith.


Keith nods and his smile widens. "I'm really happy to hear! It was great meeting you too. Night, Maeve." He watches at they make their way to the door before turning back to listen to the conversation between Stolas and Jadyn.

"So, martial arts?" Keith askes Jadyn grabbing his drink from the table. "Think this is the longest conversation Stolas has had with anyone." Keith chuckles a bit.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian accepts the cigar and sits on the couch, putting his drink on the side table. Shes talking to Seraph and her sister. He grins as he takes a sip of his drink. Shes a reporter. I dont give interviews very often, so shes really eager to talk to me. I think itll go somewhere less business oriented though. Later.
> 
> He smells the cigar as he puts his drink back down. Where are these from?


"They're Imports. Cubans. Got a Old mate who snagged them while afield. Also this custom humidor."  He says showing off the lacquered box with his initials emblazoned on the top. 

"I don't think she's interested in your body of work, mate." Manny grins lighting his cigar.

"These with Walker or some Macallan are too good. Especially after a steak. Makes you Heady."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Ian just smiles at Mannys suggestion. He cuts the cap of his cigar and does a dry draw. I prefer Davidoffs my dad and I have had a few Cubans though. He looks at Mannys humidor and nods. Thats nice.

He picks up the lighter before looking up at the smoke rising from Mannys cigar. Lets head out to balcony, he says, picking up his drink. Theres not any ventilation in here.

He makes his way around the dance floor and out to the balcony, sending Grayson scurrying back into the venue with a look. He toasts the foot of his cigar and then carefully lights it before taking a draw. He sighs as he exhales and retrohales, then takes a drink. 


Yeah! Jadyn says, returning her attention to Keith. My dad teaches Kali. Accountant by day, martial arts instructor by night, she says with a movie announcer voice before returning to her normal one. Hes from the Philippines originally, and he learned from my grandpa over there. Hes been teaching me since I was little.

Grayson returns from the balcony. He looks around the venue before spotting Keith and slowly making his way back toward the pool tables. 


Emi smiles. Another thing thats always good to hear.

She goes through the door back out into the venue. What do you mean by that? Emi asks, mostly joking. 

Eidolon glances up at John and Emis reappearance. His left eyebrow is raised just a fraction.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian just smiles at Mannys suggestion. He cuts the cap of his cigar and does a dry draw. I prefer Davidoffs my dad and I have had a few Cubans though. He looks at Mannys humidor and nods. Thats nice.
> 
> He picks up the lighter before looking up at the smoke rising from Mannys cigar. Lets head out to balcony, he says, picking up his drink. Theres not any ventilation in here.
> 
> He makes his way around the dance floor and out to the balcony, sending Grayson scurrying back into the venue with a look. He toasts the foot of his cigar and then carefully lights it before taking a draw. He sighs as he exhales and retrohales, then takes a drink.


Manny eyes Grayson as he skirts past them and give it a full beat, walking toward to edge of the balcony , before saying something.

"He's quite the odd one." Manny observes casually, taking a draw before leaning with his back towards the ledge.

"He always so... 'on edge'? Can't be good for him."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Emi smiles. Another thing thats always good to hear.
> 
> She goes through the door back out into the venue. What do you mean by that? Emi asks, mostly joking.


While hes not quite as bad Raphael, both he and Manny appear to share a similar opinion of their own imperviousness to danger while being convinced that I need to stay out of danger. Dont get me wrong: I know I am not bullet proof but I am a little more competent at staying safe than they believe, John replied, glancing towards the bar.




> Eidolon glances up at John and Emis reappearance. His left eyebrow is raised just a fraction.


_Perhaps I should reconsider the confidence with which I uttered that last statement.

Thought, not uttered.

More projected, really._

John, feeling slightly more exposed than he was when he was half dressed in the kitchen, tried to keep his gaze level as he nodded, somewhat abashedly, to Mr. Shaw.

He recognized he had absolutely no plausible deniability to fall back on.

_At least we kept it to one eyebrow only partially raised._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Always, Ian replies. The only time hes even been close to normal is fairly recently, when he was hanging out with Emi all the time. While he couldnt ever talk to me like a normal human being, he could talk to Keith and Zack and Kylie just fine just a hint of a stutter.

He takes another sip of his drink. Course thats changed since last weekend when John started dating Emi, and my dad taking over as East Side Team Lead. If its possible, Grayson got even more reclusive. Keith being gone has made it worse too. Id feel bad, but the guy just gets on my nerves.


Emi blushes pink at her fathers look and tightens her grip on Johns hand. _That is a good thing, I suppose,_she says quietly. _Umm what do you want to do? I dont really want to return to the bar, currently._

Eidolon holds Johns gaze for just a moment longer before returning to his conversation with the angels.

----------


## big teej

*At 5th Chapter:*

Raphael does a double take at John, his head cants over in confusion.  "Why? Does she need to learn?"  

The vampire shrugs, "My parents made sure I learned everything I needed to blend in with whatever kind of prey I chose.  I'm at least passingly familiar with most of the classics."  He emphasizes the C-word with a melodramatic cringe.  

"That's not really an answer, is it?  I'd gladly go."  He smiles.  "I'd even pretend I don't know what I'm doing, if you think she'd enjoy that more."  


*At Chophouse:*

Raphael thinks carefully about his conversation with John 3 days prior before answering Stella. 

*Party Time:*

A cloud of bats and palpable rage swirls up away from the party venue.  

_We've been busy.  But this is overdue._ 

The swarm veers towards Crown territory, running parallel to the streets, looking for gang colors, activity, known associates. 

_Calvin might have been a raw nerve.  But he was on_  my _team._

*Spoiler: OOC/Mechanics/Whatnot:*
Show


Notice Victims Lawbreakers!: 4

Getting Greedy: attempting to clear Insecure by " taking foolhardy action without talking to your team."

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Yeah! Jadyn says, returning her attention to Keith. My dad teaches Kali. Accountant by day, martial arts instructor by night, she says with a movie announcer voice before returning to her normal one. Hes from the Philippines originally, and he learned from my grandpa over there. Hes been teaching me since I was little.
> 
> Grayson returns from the balcony. He looks around the venue before spotting Keith and slowly making his way back toward the pool tables.


Keith grins hearing Jadyn's training with her grandpa. It reminded him a lot of his uncle teaching him. Though, guess he'd need to finish the 20 Questions with Maeve over text, or something.

"That's really cool that he knows and learned from a master. Makes me think your dad is leading a night life as a super hero too." He chuckles a bit. "My uncle taught me some taekwondo but only enough if I ever had a nullifier on. Granted that was exactly how he trained me so I wouldn't just rely on powers during." Keith grimaced a bit.

"Fairly harsh, but worth it." Keith sees Grayson making his way slowly over and waves.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> *At 5th Chapter:*
> 
> Raphael does a double take at John, his head cants over in confusion.  "Why? Does she need to learn?"  
> 
> The vampire shrugs, "My parents made sure I learned everything I needed to blend in with whatever kind of prey I chose.  I'm at least passingly familiar with most of the classics."  He emphasizes the C-word with a melodramatic cringe.  
> 
> "That's not really an answer, is it?  I'd gladly go."  He smiles.  "I'd even pretend I don't know what I'm doing, if you think she'd enjoy that more."


It isnt so much that she needs to learn as she enjoys it, John explained. And I suspect she would enjoy it all the more if she were able to dance with you.  Discovering that you are a skilled dancer, which means the two of you would get to enjoy the dance and focus on partnering rather than just the moves, would likely make her day.

Without objection, then? You think three months would be a place to start or would six months be better?




> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Emi blushes pink at her fathers look and tightens her grip on Johns hand. _That is a good thing, I suppose,_she says quietly. _Umm what do you want to do? I dont really want to return to the bar, currently._
> 
> Eidolon holds Johns gaze for just a moment longer before returning to his conversation with the angels.


_Funnily enough_, John replied, _neither do I for some reason. Im not sure if the judgement of angels or your father is something I should fear more right now but the fact that is even a question is a little unsettling and I am sure Sister Anna Marie would be disappointed in me for even asking.

A waltz to calm our nerves, perhaps? The dance floor has cleared out so we wouldnt be disturbing anyone._

Oh Jesus, Mary, and Joseph.

_With the possible exception of Grayson, who appears to have just made his way back inside. The media room? Im sure there is a game in Mannys collection that you can demolish me in._

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Always, Ian replies. The only time hes even been close to normal is fairly recently, when he was hanging out with Emi all the time. While he couldnt ever talk to me like a normal human being, he could talk to Keith and Zack and Kylie just fine just a hint of a stutter.
> 
> He takes another sip of his drink. Course thats changed since last weekend when John started dating Emi, and my dad taking over as East Side Team Lead. If its possible, Grayson got even more reclusive. Keith being gone has made it worse too. Id feel bad, but the guy just gets on my nerves.


"What's the bother? He seems like he'd be completely out of the way if he wasn't after your sister. He's a nice enough lad. How's he in a scrap?" Manny says, Gazing out into the night sky.

"I'd rather have someone at least making the attempt to be a teammate." He says, replaying His interactions with Raph. _He's oddly territorial and standoffish. I can't get a read on him._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Ian glances over at Manny with a slight huff before returning his gaze to the view of the city. Hes interested in my sister, for one. It wouldnt bother me if she blew him off, but up until John came into the picture, she was at least humoring him. I just dont get it. She could have pretty much any guy she wants and yet _him_? Hes a scrawny nerd that has nothing going for him. Hes nobody. Ill give him that hes pretty good at guitar, but thats about it.

He takes another draw and exhales, watching the smoke wisp up into the air. Hes absolutely useless in a fight, unless hes transformed. Then hes a bloody huge dragon that at least serves as a good distraction. Not so useful indoors though.



Emi shakes her head. _I want to dance. A waltz sounds really good to me._ 

She heads out to the dance floor and politely asks Mimi to change the music before turning to John and putting her hand on his shoulder. She lets John lead and eventually settles and relaxes into him. 

Seraph and Natasha join them on the dance floor not too long after they start. The two of them are much more clumsy than John and Emi, but manage the steps. 


I technically dont have powers, Jadyn says. Up until recently, I guess? My grandpa found this stone, and it lets me make weapons and stuff out of energy? She pulls out her necklace from her dress to show off the amethyst crystal. Ive only had it for a few months. Myriad saw some viral video of me fighting some Rooks and picked me up to be in their program. 

Grayson nods to them and leans up against the wall near Zack and Kylie. He keeps his gaze firmly at his feet, not looking at the dance floor. 

*Raphael*
One of his many pairs of eyes spot a Latino guy hanging out on a street corner. He has the Crown colors of red and gold in his outfit and the edge of a tattoo on his wrist. 

OOC: Raphael clears Insecure!

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> Emi shakes her head. _I want to dance. A waltz sounds really good to me._ 
> 
> She heads out to the dance floor and politely asks Mimi to change the music before turning to John and putting her hand on his shoulder. She lets John lead and eventually settles and relaxes into him. 
> 
> Seraph and Natasha join them on the dance floor not too long after they start. The two of them are much more clumsy than John and Emi, but manage the steps.


Keep it simple, John thought to himself somewhat nervously as he started to lead the waltz and extend his aura around Emi in a comforting embrace. He could feel the adrenaline rush from their encounter in the kitchen, his less than stellar confession of love, and the exchanged glance with hiswith Mr. Shaw  plus Graysons reappearance. It was not so bad for him to be actively trembling with the after effects but he could feel it nonetheless.

It was enough, however, for him to maintain his situational awareness and keep his mind more active than he would like. The scent of Emis hair and perfume were scattering those thoughts somewhat  even if they were about her. 

Her actions hinted at a kind of rebellion against her current position as it applied to him, as she chaffed against the implied or actual restrictions her father and Grayson (and, perhaps soon, Enzo) and her fame were placing upon her. He needed to be there for her during those struggles.

While _Sjótönn_ would afford them some privacy, deep within him he recognized that its offer for peace and security for her outweighed his desire for a romantic hideaway. His apartment in Geneva, after all, could serve that purpose adequately enough. But that would be exchanging one citys psychic background noise for another. 

She needed a place where she could be alone if she needed to be.

Even away from him, as difficult as it was for him to accept that. 

Here and now, he reminded himself as he redirected them to give Seraph and his wife some more room before kissing Emis temple gently as his eyes darted around the space he could see. Right now, you may be the place of strength and security for her. Be present for that and worry about other things later.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian glances over at Manny with a slight huff before returning his gaze to the view of the city. Hes interested in my sister, for one. It wouldnt bother me if she blew him off, but up until John came into the picture, she was at least humoring him. I just dont get it. She could have pretty much any guy she wants and yet _him_? Hes a scrawny nerd that has nothing going for him. Hes nobody. Ill give him that hes pretty good at guitar, but thats about it.
> 
> He takes another draw and exhales, watching the smoke wisp up into the air. Hes absolutely useless in a fight, unless hes transformed. Then hes a bloody huge dragon that at least serves as a good distraction. Not so useful indoors though.


"Fair enough. I can't say there's always hope for someone as a Hero, but if he's got talent as a musician that's more than some.  And besides, everyone loves music. No one's immune to that, mate." Manny says, letting his smoke trail off.

"Though to be honest, I had trouble initially trying to figure out what she saw in John because I agree with your assessment: She probably has pick of the litter and John definitely feels like a niche pick, ya know?" He says with a laugh.

"But she definitely has a type. and if Grayson and John are it, then you've got nothing to worry about. She could have infinitely worse taste, trust me.  They don't seem the type to be anything but putty in her hands. That being said, I not keen on the idea of Grayson moping about. Like him or not, I think everyone gets on better if his _joie de vivre_ isn't your sister's attention towards him. Perhaps we can help him." Manny says taking a drink and watching Ian's reaction to his idea.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
John has way more going for him than Grayson, Ian replies, looking back over at Manny. He considers the West Siders next sentence before continuing, I dont think thats really what Emi wants from a guy. Her last boyfriend wasnt like that. She dated Blitz Dragoon for a while. Enzo Mastroianni? Hes the kinda guy I always saw my sister ending up with. John and Grayson dont have much in common with him, other than intelligence, I guess.

When Manny floats the suggestion that the two of them could help Grayson, Ian shakes his head and glares out into the night, taking another draw on his cigar. ****. That. The day he actually looks me in the eye like a man is the only time Id help him out with something like that. All I care about is if he performs on missions, which he has been. Hes actually been better since this whole thing started. More vicious.

Why do you care anyway? Ian asks curiously. You dont know the guy. Hes not on your team. Hes not even in your agency.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> John has way more going for him than Grayson, Ian replies, looking back over at Manny. He considers the West Siders next sentence before continuing, I dont think thats really what Emi wants from a guy. Her last boyfriend wasnt like that. She dated Blitz Dragoon for a while. Enzo Mastroianni? Hes the kinda guy I always saw my sister ending up with. John and Grayson dont have much in common with him, other than intelligence, I guess.
> 
> When Manny floats the suggestion that the two of them could help Grayson, Ian shakes his head and glares out into the night, taking another draw on his cigar. ****. That. The day he actually looks me in the eye like a man is the only time Id help him out with something like that. All I care about is if he performs on missions, which he has been. Hes actually been better since this whole thing started. More vicious.
> 
> Why do you care anyway? Ian asks curiously. You dont know the guy. Hes not on your team. Hes not even in your agency.


Manny smiles and looks at Ian squarely. "I don't make it habit of ignoring people obviously in need of assistance. Looks bad for the whole "hero" bit. This one also happens to be one where i could stand to gain a bit, in all honesty: Gives my mate and your sister one less thing to worry about. Perhaps make some connections with folks outside AEGIS. Stops me from being bored to bloody tears." He says with a laugh after drinking the last of his scotch.

"I didn't know your sister dated Enzo. We modeled for the same agency way back. Proper gent, that one. Good head on his shoulders.  Had a pretty strict upbringing, but it comes with the territory when your father's one of the biggest public figures in the world and the face of corporate business in Europe. Something you may know a bit about. But Enzo does check all the criteria _I'd_ set for a daughter or sister, certainly. None of the models I know that went on dates with him had a single bad word to say about him except he didn't feel real. Like His personality was too _normal_ for someone who was the jet-setting, model son of the 8th richest man in the world."

Manny takes a drag on his cigar.

"She tell you why they split up?"

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> I technically dont have powers, Jadyn says. Up until recently, I guess? My grandpa found this stone, and it lets me make weapons and stuff out of energy? She pulls out her necklace from her dress to show off the amethyst crystal. Ive only had it for a few months. Myriad saw some viral video of me fighting some Rooks and picked me up to be in their program. 
> 
> Grayson nods to them and leans up against the wall near Zack and Kylie. He keeps his gaze firmly at his feet, not looking at the dance floor.


Keith tilts his head and looks at the stone. It reminded him a bit of how Calvin's powers worked. He winced a bit. _Had_ worked.

"Neat lookin' stone, and that's still pretty cool. What's the default ya normally go to?"

Keith extends the darkness from his fingers to the blade he had this morning while freaked out by Stolas. "This is about as close I can get to makin a weapon from energy. Unwieldy, but can get the job done." The blade dissipates. "Everyone's gotta start somewhere, and beatin' up Rooks ain't a bad place to start. AEGIS kinda threw me in the deep end so, you're gonna do great." Keith grins at the younger hero.

Stolas nods as he projects to anyone at the tables wanting to hear. _"Yes, you will. Remember to learn from mistakes during training and rely on your team. And bigger, shiny guns."_

----------


## mmdeforrest

*Meanwhile, in Providence, Rhode Island*

Mary Kelley alt-tabbed her search screens away as her husband walked into the office, reading one of his briefing books.

How goes the research, hon? he asked innocently.

Research? Mary asked him just as innocently. I was just doing some quick work for the bank.

Joe Kelley looked up from his briefing book and gave her a level look. Uh, huh. And Im sure that work for the bank has nothing to do with the data dumps Kate and Jeffery have been providing you since I took Stephen to his gig the other night? The ones you are keeping in the red folder just to your right?

Mary and Joe had been married long enough that she knew not to look down at the folder sitting on the desk next to her. What folder? she asked innocently.

Joe closed his briefing book with a snap, smiled at his wife, and walked up to the desk. Perching on the corner, he picked up the folder while his wife stood and walked to the window.

Enzo Mastroianni? Now why would you be interested in him? Im sure it has absolutely nothing to do with who he was dating while I was at the Berlin Conference.

Youve seen the pictures he has sent us, Joe, Mary replied evenly. And the ones on the internet of the two of them.

Yes, Mary, Joe replied as he looked through the file she had developed. I have.

Hes never been happier. He is in a city where he is a stranger fighting demons and heaven only knows what else while managing one of the richest, most secretive Foundations in the world. He should look

Anything but delighted to be there? Joe Kelley replied as he continued to read.

Exactly, she replied crisply. And for all his outward calm, hes as giddy as a schoolboy at Christmas. You heard it in his voice, she accused. Didnt you?

Oh, absolutely, he replied, knowing he had to let her talk it out more.

And now, not only does he have to worry about Grayson Radke, he has to watch out for Enzo Mastroianni leaving Europe tonight or tomorrow to go to Iron Station.

He hasnt left, Joe said without looking up. He is still in Milan. He wont be in Iron Station until probably Tuesday. He leaves sometime on Monday.

Mary turned slowly to face her husband. Say that again, she said dangerously.

Enzo Mastroianni will leave Milan for Iron Station on Monday, he replied, closing the folder.

Youve been keeping tabs on things, she accused him, her temper beginning to flare. Youve been keeping tabs on Mastroianni and didnt tell me.

You didnt ask, Mary, Joe replied carefully but teasingly. Worried I was going to ask the CIA too many questions and alert your adversary?

Mary fumed silently.

I thought so, he replied smugly. A thorough briefing folder, Mary. I keep telling you that you missed your calling.

One of us working for those kinds of agencies is enough for one family, Mary replied as she got her anger under control.

Now there are two of us, Joe corrected as he walked up to his wife. Before you get too upset, let me draw your eye to the two most important pieces of intelligence we have. Emilia Shaw broke up with Mastroianni. She chose to date our son and is willing to come here this Sunday for dinner to meet the family.

Joe, even with Johns newfound wealth, he will

Not be able to compete with Mastroianni financially. Nor is he as good looking.

But hes a Kelley and a Kelley is as good as any man alive. And John is better than most.

Mary rolled her eyes. Just because your father always said that to you.

Mary, Joe interrupted gently. Have faith in our boy. Hes a good man and Emilia Shaw has seen that.

And I am willing to bet that Enzos mother cant make a pot roast that will outshine yours, he teased.

Joe, this is serious!

I am serious. If the last Secretary of State thinks you cook the best d*mn pot roast in the country, who am I to disagree? Even if we arent allowed to tell anyone he said that.

Maybe when his memoirs are published, Mary conceded. But Joe.

Mary, he insisted, listen to me. I know gathering a file together like that provided a kind of illusion of control. Trust me: I read them all the time. But this is all going to boil down for the way a young man and a young woman feel about one another. Knowing that Mastroianni roots for A C Milan isnt going to make a bit of difference about that.

Of course, given the resources he now has access to, I am sure Johns file is more extensive than yours anyway. You know how much he tries to puzzle things out.

Hes his mothers son in that regard, Joe added, kissing her on the forehead.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Ian lets out a bark of harsh, derisive laughter. You have fun trying to get through to him.

I asked her not too long after she broke up with him, Ian says, taking a measured sip of his drink after another draw on his cigar. She wouldnt tell me what exactly they argued about, but the argument was bad enough that she broke up with him.


I can use the stone to make pretty much any ancient weapon I want, Jadyn replies. She holds out her hands and purple smoky energy comes out of them, forming semitransparent karambits that shift into a sword, that shifts into a bow and a handful of arrows. I cant make anything more complicated than this, she says, before the bow dissipates. 

It can make some other cool stuff too! Like, it lets me walk through walls and make like a portal thing so that I end up somewhere else. Im still getting the hang of that one though.

She looks on at Keiths blade of darkness in excitement. Very cool. And you can just do that? No magic stone required?

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> I can use the stone to make pretty much any ancient weapon I want, Jadyn replies. She holds out her hands and purple smoky energy comes out of them, forming semitransparent karambits that shift into a sword, that shifts into a bow and a handful of arrows. I cant make anything more complicated than this, she says, before the bow dissipates. 
> 
> It can make some other cool stuff too! Like, it lets me walk through walls and make like a portal thing so that I end up somewhere else. Im still getting the hang of that one though.
> 
> She looks on at Keiths blade of darkness in excitement. Very cool. And you can just do that? No magic stone required?


Keith and Stolas watch as she runs the gambit of weapons. Keith hears Stolas whistle in his head. It was still pretty cool seeing, just having a weapon at the ready.

"So weapons, walkin' through walls, and teleporting? Sounds like you got the gambit from that stone." He shrugs. "Can't help with teleportin' though. Don't know how."

He grins about the slight demonstration. "Yep! Took my uncle forever to teach me that level of control though. Mostly just make orbs or spears to attack, depending on the enemy." He blinks and realizes he never asked what Maeve's powers were. Come to think of it, could he make a weapon? Take this borrowed ability and make it something unique to him?

"Makes me wonder if I can try that out now with my shadows." Keith thought for a moment.

----------


## HIDA

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian lets out a bark of harsh, derisive laughter. You have fun trying to get through to him.
> 
> I asked her not too long after she broke up with him, Ian says, taking a measured sip of his drink after another draw on his cigar. She wouldnt tell me what exactly they argued about, but the argument was bad enough that she broke up with him.


"Damn. I can't imagine what they argued about." Manny lied, Imagining all the things they could've possibly argued about.

_What if he wanted to press things along?

What if she did?

What if-_

Manny shakes his head at this terrible train of thought he needed to get off, especially with present company. He plays off the head shake with a laugh.

"I'm fairly certain its the first time he's even been dumped. I'll have to chat with him, take him for a pint next time i see him. Maybe his old cell number works." Manny mused aloud before looking back out at the city.

"It's been good chatting with you, mate. We'll have take a night out on the town. Maybe drag John along. I'd like to thank folks for coming since it's starting to get 'late'. Got to keep my appearance as an_ 'incredibly gracious host'_." Manny says, cutting a sideways glance at Ian before cracking a genuine smile. 

The thought of a party ending before 2am saddened him. But the fact that people got to have fun even for a night and with chaperones, made it worth the time.

"Cheers."

----------


## mmdeforrest

*The Past*
In between the kiss goodbye and the success of their investigation, John had every reason to be wearing a satisfied smile as Emil pulled out of West Side to make her way back to East. As much as they wanted to continue, it was still  as his mother might say  a school night and they both had work to do before the evening was out.

He wore that face as he watched her speedily pull away. As the garage door finished closing, however, Johns face darkened. 

He did not like what he was about to do.

Mimi  search all recent high profile property purchases in public records for acquisitions by Enzo Mastroianni and/or Vertias Technologies or its subsidiaries. If there are any, please forward the addresses to my private folders  along with any local business addresses currently associated with Veritas and its subsidiaries. Route the requests for information on the businesses through one of the local schools and both unis to make it look like it is just students conducting research projects.

It felt like he was going against what he implied, if not promised to Emi  to be secure in their relationship and to trust her.

Also, send a message to the Foundation and ask if we have partnered with Mastroianni, his family, or his company on any projects.

And he did trust her. But he knew it was necessary.

Finally, he added as he walked towards the door, please route whatever AEGIS briefing material there is on Mastroianni available at my security clearance to my folders. I am especially interested in fields of expertise and power sets as well as any field notes from the time that he and Emi were dating.

He had to be prepared  not only to face a challenger but to make sure that challenger did not tip him over any edges. With the Stones assembling, there was too much at stake.

John glanced down at his left hand as it reached for the door handle, trying to take the glyph there as a cautionary reminder about what they faced and against what he could become rather than seeing it as an option for deployment.

_Enzo_, he reminded himself, had not been able to determine Mr. Shaws favorite wine and had not sufficiently won Emis affection to earn a kiss. 

And more.

He smiled gently at that thought before once more growing serious.

Mastroianni doubtless had additional, notable flaws if he had left the picture, returning only after John (and Grayson) had their opportunity to woo Emi. A need for him  any of the hims involved  to prove himself, however, could have disastrous consequences in their current operational environment.

And yet, all that would have to wait.

The garage was plunged into darkness as John left and the motion sensors turned the lights off. 

A moment later, a red glow emanating from Cleas interior dimly lit the space.

Recognized: she observed coldly, Enzo Mastroianni, code name Blitz Dragoon or _il Dragone Veloce_.

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Ian lifts his glass to Manny as the West Sider heads back inside. He spots Drake, Yuki and Aeryn getting ready to leave. Seraph, Natasha, John, and Emi are still doing a slow waltz. 

Zack lets out a large yawn and looks over at Kylie. You ready to go?

She nods before glancing over at Grayson, who quickly agrees. She tosses the keys for the Jag over to the draconic hero, then looks at Jadyn. Would you go grab Aimee? Or at least tell her that were getting ready to leave?

Jadyn gives her a quick salute before zooming off toward the bar. 

A few minutes later the East Siders, minus Ian, start to head out to their car after a few quick goodbyes, leaving West Side and the Team Leads, plus Natasha.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Ian lifts his glass to Manny as the West Sider heads back inside. He spots Drake, Yuki and Aeryn getting ready to leave. Seraph, Natasha, John, and Emi are still doing a slow waltz. 
> 
> Zack lets out a large yawn and looks over at Kylie. You ready to go?
> 
> She nods before glancing over at Grayson, who quickly agrees. She tosses the keys for the Jag over to the draconic hero, then looks at Jadyn. Would you go grab Aimee? Or at least tell her that were getting ready to leave?
> 
> Jadyn gives her a quick salute before zooming off toward the bar. 
> ...


John felt the end of the dance coming and with it, based on the movement he was seeing from the other East Siders, the end of the evening. Ian had not yet returned from the balcony and her father was still at the bar, chatting with Harbinger and Aimee, but he could sense the evening was concluding.

I suspect, given your fathers eyebrow status, he whispered, the option of my bringing you home after we clean up isnt on the table and you will be departing with Ian.

Even if she could sit and chat as he directed the cleanup, it would only be delaying the inevitable. 

Besides: There was something he needed to do on the balcony and it would be better for her to be gone for that.

It still feels like one of the hardest thing I ever have do to say goodbye to you, he confessed. Even if it is only for a short time.

He adjusted his frame enough to look at her and smiled. Weve almost made it to Sunday. Did you want to do anything special to mark the one week together or is that too quick an anniversary for a celebration?

----------


## Roguewolf

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Zack lets out a large yawn and looks over at Kylie. You ready to go?
> 
> She nods before glancing over at Grayson, who quickly agrees. She tosses the keys for the Jag over to the draconic hero, then looks at Jadyn. Would you go grab Aimee? Or at least tell her that were getting ready to leave?
> 
> Jadyn gives her a quick salute before zooming off toward the bar. 
> 
> A few minutes later the East Siders, minus Ian, start to head out to their car after a few quick goodbyes, leaving West Side and the Team Leads, plus Natasha.


Keith nods as the East Siders start to move and waves. "Nice meetin' ya Jadyn. Keep up the good work!"

He turns to Grayson after he gets the keys to the car and grins. "We still gotta set up the tournament too bud. Take is it easy Grayson. Good seein' y'all again." It was good to see them even given the circumstances. Though, maybe it was because his mind had been focused elsewhere tonight. He did need to move on from the past and Manny gave him the kick to do it. Granted, he hadn't expected most of the night either.

After they all leave, Keith goes to find Manny and chat with him. "Ok, I gotta tell ya, Manny. Didn't quite know what to expect from this all." He smiles and offers his hand for a handshake. "Thanks for tonight, bud. I mean it."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Emi gives John a sheepish smile. Correct. My brother is waiting for me. Hes giving us a little space until Im ready to go.

Her smile softens at Johns confession. I know what you mean. But remember, we can at least talk. Almost anywhere in the city, you can call my name in your mind and Ill hear you.


I think we should wait at least a month for a proper celebration, she says as John leads her through another turn. Did you have something in mind though?

----------


## HIDA

Maybe waves and bids farewell to all those leaving. He tries to catch Grayson's eye before he leaves but isn't sure he recognizes the attempt.

Once most were out the door Manny sighs with an empty glass in hand. 

_I hope everyone had a bit of fun. I don't think it was as bad as it could've been with all there's leads here. but it certainly wasn't the experience they deserve. Grayson was a bit of a wash I hope at least Keith-_




> After they all leave, Keith goes to find Manny and chat with him. "Ok, I gotta tell ya, Manny. Didn't quite know what to expect from this all." He smiles and offers his hand for a handshake. "Thanks for tonight, bud. I mean it."


Manny beams at the handshake and kind words.

"Anytime, mate. Anytime. Did you get to have a spot of fun at least? Your mate from eastside seems to like the look of his shoes. We can chat over a drink." Manny says slinging an arm over Keith's shoulder and turning him towards the bar.

"You have fun chatting up those northsiders?" He ask cheekily.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Emi gives John a sheepish smile. Correct. My brother is waiting for me. Hes giving us a little space until Im ready to go.


Remind me to get him something special for Christmas.

It took everything he had not to smile and call her his beloved.

So if I convince Manny to go back outside, you can stay longer? John teased, knowing the answer was no.




> Her smile softens at Johns confession. I know what you mean. But remember, we can at least talk. Almost anywhere in the city, you can call my name in your mind and Ill hear you.
> 
> I think we should wait at least a month for a proper celebration, she says as John leads her through another turn. Did you have something in mind though?


Nothing specific  although the game that Keith and Maeve were playing was intriguing. We may have stolen each others questions, but it would be interesting to play a twenty questions game where we came knowing we would have to answer the questions we asked. 

We are both perceptive enough to learn as much from the asking as the answers. And I have to admit that learning more about you is always a delight.

----------


## Roguewolf

> Manny beams at the handshake and kind words.
> 
> "Anytime, mate. Anytime. Did you get to have a spot of fun at least? Your mate from eastside seems to like the look of his shoes. We can chat over a drink." Manny says slinging an arm over Keith's shoulder and turning him towards the bar.
> 
> "You have fun chatting up those northsiders?" He ask cheekily.


Keith nods as he walks with Manny, Stolas taking flight a bit to move away from the arm.

"He's very nervous in crowds, but he had some fun. Talked with him a bit to get him calmed down some so that should be good." Keith shrugged. "But, yeah. I had a lot of fun! Never really been to a party like this before but that was nice. Should do it again sometime."

At the mention of the North Siders, Keith starts blushing a bit and nods. "I-I enjoyed talkin' with Maeve a-and managed to learn a good bit about her. Turns out we have a lot in common."

Keith reached for his phone and thought about the game they had played. And had yet to finish. "We never finished our last game, but got her number. And she seemed to want to keep talking too." He smiled a bit sheepishly. This was a bit embarrassing for him but Manny did help him out a lot.

"She ended up really excited when Stolas talked as well."

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
I wish I could stay, Emi says as the song ends. She pulls John off the dance floor and gives him a chaste kiss as Ian returns from the balcony. 

I meant for our first months anniversary, she explains as they make their way back over to the bar. I did like that game though.

Eidolon excuses himself for a moment and heads toward the restrooms at the back of the venue as Emi says her goodbyes to Harbinger and Seraph and Natasha when they join the group. 

Goodnight John, she says as she follows Ian out.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> I wish I could stay, Emi says as the song ends. She pulls John off the dance floor and gives him a chaste kiss as Ian returns from the balcony. 
> 
> I meant for our first months anniversary, she explains as they make their way back over to the bar. I did like that game though.


John was unsure how to react, as his initial thought was to structure the event on another round of the game. 

Dinner somewhere nice is usual, he offered, although given the attention we draw, something more private may be preferable. Dinner on the roof from some location that requires me to teleport to and from to bring you food from an authentic and exotic location?




> Eidolon excuses himself for a moment and heads toward the restrooms at the back of the venue as Emi says her goodbyes to Harbinger and Seraph and Natasha when they join the group. 
> 
> Goodnight John, she says as she follows Ian out.


Good night, Emi, John replied after he nodded to Ian. 

The timing was more than a little disturbing. She leaves the space just before her father disappears long enough for her to go but not so long that he wouldnt have time to stop and chat.

He nodded to Osgood as he heard Pinky say, Good night, miss. Sir. It was a real pleasure to get to fasten on the VIP bracelet. I can tell why he got it.

Osgood slid another gin and tonic that stopped in place next to Harbinger as John walked up.

I hope all of you enjoyed the evening and that your charges didnt cause you too many issues, John offered Harbinger, Seraph, and Natasha with a nod to Manny and Keith, only somewhat distracted by his assessment of how he should prepare for Mr. Shaws return. You deserved a break more than anyone here. 

_In case it comes up_, he projected to Emi, _the story I will be offering your father once he returns from his suspiciously timed  departure for the loo is that our feelings might have been intense but we chose to stop soon after I took your jacket off and kissed your neck and shoulder  trusting to fathers instincts that it is what the gentleman caller is up to that is a matter of concern._

_Not that he could have begun a conversation whenever he wished,_ he conceded. _That said, one of the things my father drilled into us is the need for a simple, consistent story everyone can stick to and this might work, given that he knows the intensity of my feelings for you._

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*
Harbinger gives John a relaxed smile. "I got to sit here and drink all night. I've had a good one."

Seraph has an arm around Natasha's waist and an easy smile as the two of them glance at each other. "We did," Seraph replies. 

"Thank you for letting me come," Natasha says. "I really enjoyed my night."

"I'm going to take Tasha home," Seraph adds as he nods to those assembled at the bar. 

Natasha waves to everyone. "Enjoy the rest of your night, everyone."

Harbinger sighs and lets out a small groan under his breath as he gets out of the bar stool. "I should probably head out too. I'm sure we have some meeting in the morning since it's Halloween."

The three of them leave through the front, passing by Pinky. 

John feels Emi's acceptance in his mind. _I can work with that. It's the truth._

Eidolon returns to the bar and asks Osgood for one more drink. The barman fills his glass with some more Johnnie Walker Blue and the psychic takes a sip before setting down his glass and glancing over at John. His expression is carefully neutral. "Have you had a good night, Mr. Kelley?" he asks.

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> Harbinger gives John a relaxed smile. "I got to sit here and drink all night. I've had a good one."
> 
> Seraph has an arm around Natasha's waist and an easy smile as the two of them glance at each other. "We did," Seraph replies. 
> 
> "Thank you for letting me come," Natasha says. "I really enjoyed my night."


The pleasure was all ours, Ms. Balinski, John replied. I only wish we had the opportunity to see you around the base more often  although I can appreciate why that cannot happen.




> "I'm going to take Tasha home," Seraph adds as he nods to those assembled at the bar. 
> 
> Natasha waves to everyone. "Enjoy the rest of your night, everyone."
> 
> Harbinger sighs and lets out a small groan under his breath as he gets out of the bar stool. "I should probably head out too. I'm sure we have some meeting in the morning since it's Halloween."


Does it usually get a little extra exciting in Iron Station for Halloween in particular? John asked. Or is it the usual holiday uptick in activity?




> The three of them leave through the front, passing by Pinky. 
> 
> John feels Emi's acceptance in his mind. _I can work with that. It's the truth._
> 
> Eidolon returns to the bar and asks Osgood for one more drink. The barman fills his glass with some more Johnnie Walker Blue and the psychic takes a sip before setting down his glass and glancing over at John. His expression is carefully neutral. "Have you had a good night, Mr. Kelley?" he asks.


Ive enjoyed myself a great deal, Mr. Shaw, John replied carefully but honestly, turning to face the senior hero and reminding himself that the level of fooling around he and Emi had actually engaged in  as opposed to considered  would have earned a PG or PG-13 rating. 

Nevertheless, he noticed he was judging how close Manny and Keith were (not very) as he began to brace himself for a certain amount of parental guidance that was likely to come with that rating.

I had been looking forward to the opportunity to dance with Emi again and was glad Manny and I could provide the opportunity to relax a little. I hope you were able to enjoy most of your time this evening?

----------


## InTheMachine

_October 30th_
*Party Time*



> The pleasure was all ours, Ms. Balinski, John replied. I only wish we had the opportunity to see you around the base more often  although I can appreciate why that cannot happen.


Natasha smiles at John. "You might be seeing more of me in the future. I asked James to put in a request to allow me to visit more often. We'll see what his superior says."




> Does it usually get a little extra exciting in Iron Station for Halloween in particular? John asked. Or is it the usual holiday uptick in activity?


The angel shrugs as he gets out of the bar stool. "Demons. Halloween. The little bit I could get from my visions hinted at something happening tomorrow, but it was really just a gut feeling."




> Ive enjoyed myself a great deal, Mr. Shaw, John replied carefully but honestly, turning to face the senior hero and reminding himself that the level of fooling around he and Emi had actually engaged in  as opposed to considered  would have earned a PG or PG-13 rating.
> 
> Nevertheless, he noticed he was judging how close Manny and Keith were (not very) as he began to brace himself for a certain amount of parental guidance that was likely to come with that rating.
> 
> I had been looking forward to the opportunity to dance with Emi again and was glad Manny and I could provide the opportunity to relax a little. I hope you were able to enjoy most of your time this evening?


"Oh, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Mr. Kelley," Eidolon says with an aloof smile. "In fact, I couldn't help but notice that you did. However, in the future, I would appreciate if you would use slightly more discretion with your enjoyment when I'm in the same building," he finishes evenly.

"I did see your tango," he says as his smile grows a little wider. "I was impressed. I didn't know that you were so skilled."

Eidolon takes another sip of his scotch. "Yes, I have gotten to relax tonight. I enjoyed having the chance to catch up with James and Nolan without the pressures of AEGIS or Myriad over our shoulders. Thank you for the invitation."

----------


## mmdeforrest

> _October 30th_
> *Party Time*
> "Oh, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Mr. Kelley," Eidolon says with an aloof smile. "In fact, I couldn't help but notice that you did. However, in the future, I would appreciate if you would use slightly more discretion with your enjoyment when I'm in the same building," he finishes evenly.


My apologies, John replied quietly, taking a drink of his gin and tonic to cover an embarrassed smile. He could not honestly say he was sorry  even if he appreciated how awkward a situation they had placed him in. We will endeavor to be more restrained in the future.




> "I did see your tango," he says as his smile grows a little wider. "I was impressed. I didn't know that you were so skilled."


Thank you, Mr. Shaw. I hope I am not asked to equal it any time soon, he confessed. I fear it was one of those moments that happen and all you can do your it try to stay in that moment and not disrupt it.

My mother had myself, my sister, brother, and a family friend sufficiently close he may as well be a brother trained in ballroom dancing against the possibility of joining my father in Vienna. He recalls shaking hands with you in Berlin at a conference on nation building there. The trip was called off when he was delayed in Afghanistan but the training has paid unexpected dividends. 




> Eidolon takes another sip of his scotch. "Yes, I have gotten to relax tonight. I enjoyed having the chance to catch up with James and Nolan without the pressures of AEGIS or Myriad over our shoulders. Thank you for the invitation."


I am very glad you could come, John replied earnestly. I had hoped we would have the opportunity to chat in a venue where I was not offering a briefing or listening to one. Indeed, I was hoping to ask if Emi and Ian got their love of cars from you or if they had developed it elsewhere.

----------

